# The PS3 Clubhouse



## Easy Rhino (Feb 7, 2008)

Welcome to the PS3 Clubhouse! This is a place to discuss PS3 related news and issues. If you would like to join just PM me your info.

*MEMBER LIST=74*

easy rhino
PSN Username: *easy_rhino1 *
PS3 Model: *80GB*

ktr
PSN Username: *teh_stig*
PS3 Model: *60GB*

-1nf1n1ty-
PSN Username: *xerosphoenix*
PS3 Model: *60GB*

Bretts31344
PSN Username: *MGS4_Ocelot_08*
PS3 Model: *80GB*

joshmcmillan
PSN Username: *joshmcmillan*
PS3 Model: *40GB*

Ravenas
PSN Username: *Hawkeyes315*
PS3 Model: *40 GB HDD*

WarEagle
PSN Username: *WarEagleAU*
PS3 Model: *80GB*

Murasame
PSN Username: *Murasame87*
PS3 Model: *60GB*

bogmali
PSN Username: *Bogmali*
PS3 Model: *80GB*

acperience7
PSN Username: *Falcon_VII*
PS3 Model: *80GB*

Mediocre
PSN Username: *Mediocre80*
PS3 Model: *40GB*

anticlutch
PSN Username: *bakabakablah*
PS3 Model: *60GB*

kylew
PSN Username: *kyle-waller*
PS3 Model: *40GB*

technicks
PSN Username: *technicks1981*
PS3 Model: *40GB*

Major Bunghole
PSN User Name: *fanman480*
PS3 Model: *40GB*

AthlonX2
PSN User Name: *ScriptOhio*
PS3 Model: *60GB/160GB Upgrade*

DaMulta
PSN Username: *DaMulta*
PS3 Model: *40GB I WANT'S Firm Ware upgrade so I can play PS2 games....*

Newtekie1
PSN Username: *Newtekie1*
PS3 Model: *60GB*

flclisgreat
psn username:* flclisgreat*
ps3 model: *40gb with 250gb 3.5in 7200.10 hooked up*

Chewy
PSN Username: *CarlosPower*
PS3 Model: *60GB*

Wasley
PSN Username: *Wasley2*6
PS3 Model: *20GB* 

Freaksavior
PSN Username: *freaksavior*
PS3 Model: *20gb w/320gb seagate and 40gb w/ 20gb*

TrainingDummy
PSN User Name: *AdamP90*
PS3 Model: *80GB(PS2 emulation) for room, 40GB for living room*

mab1376
PSN Username: *Mab1376*
PS3 Model: *80GB*

J-Man
PSN Username: *RKOver*
PS3 Model: *40GB*

dark2099
PSN Username: *dark2099*
PS3 Model: *80GB*

joinmeindeath417
PSN Username: *xGravexMakerx*
PS3 Model: *80GB*

Edito
PSN Username: *EditoMZ*
PS3 Model: *60GB*

ZeE23
PSN Username: *ZeE*
PS3 Model: *160GB*

Pete1burn
PSN Username: *Pete1burn*
PS3 Model: *40GB*

Renozi
PSN Username: *MrHauns*
PS3 Model: *60GB* 

Burtram
PSN Username: *CGS_Burt*
PS3 Model: *40GB*

Mep916
PSN Username: *mep916*
PS3 Model: *40GB - HD Upgraded to 500GB WD Scorpio Blue*

Assassin488
PSN Username: *Assassin_48*
PS3 Model: *60gb Original / 120gb Slim*

YingYang.ERROR
PSN: *YinYang.ERROR*
PS3: *60gb model*

theonedub
PSN: *theonedub*
PS3: *60gb model w/ 120gb HDD Upgrade*

kurosagi01
PSN username: *Kurosagi01*
PS3 model: *20Gb- HD upgrade to a 100GB*

MRCL
PSN Username: *grtfjx*
PS3 Model: *80GB*

AsRock
PSN Username: *AsRock_SD*
PS3 Model:*120GB*

HookeyStreet
PSN Username: *HookeyStreetSr*
PS3 Model: *80GB (but HDD upgraded to 160GB)*

1Kurgan1
PSN Username: *Grevenilvec*
PS3 Model: *120GB Slim (Had 80GB but Asurion Warranty Service lost it)*

etrigan420
PSN Username: *etrigan420*
PS3 Model:* 80GB Motorstorm bundle*

Cold Storm
PSN Username: *Sennheiser75 *
PS3 Model:*120gb slim*

15th Warlock
PSN Username:*15thWarlock*
PS3 Model: *80GB MGS4 bundle (got it at 12 am on release day )*

Ghiltanas
PSN Username: *Ghiltanas*
PS3 Model:* slim 120 gb*

Arciks
PSN username:*Arciks*
PS3 Model: *120GB PS3 Slim*

freakshow
PSN Username: *Frekshw*
PS3 Model:*80GB soon to be 320GB*

Solaris17
PSN Username: *SUDVD*
PS3 Model:*320GB Slim*

ChewyBrownSuga
PSN Username: *Antone15*
PS3 Model: *launch 80GB*

crazyeyesreaper
PSN Username: *crazyeyesreaper*
PS3 model: *80 gig*

JC316
PSN Username: *Krythoth* 
PS3 Model: *Slim 120GB *

Charper2013
PSN Username: *Will be charper2013*
PS3 Model: *120GB (Should be here thursday)* 

digibucc
PSN Username: *digibucc*
PS3 model: *120gb slim*

Gam'ster
PSN Username: *Soundkraft*
PS3 Model: *250GB ( Slim )*

Soylent Joe
PSN Username: *Courzilla*
PS3 Model: *120GB Slim* 

Mike0409
PSN Username: *BigMike0409*
PS3 Model:*80GB (Upgraded to 250GB HD)*

jasper1605
PSN username : *jasper1605*
PS3 Model: *60 GB launch (I camped to get it) with 250GB HDD*

douglatins
PSN User Name: *douglatins*
PS3 Model: *slim 120*

DonInKansas
PSN Username: *DonInKansas*
PS3 Model: *Slim 120GB*

Chicken Patty
PSN Username: *CPatty*
PS3 Model: *120GB*

AUTOgod
PSN Username: *AUTOthority*
PS3 Model:* 60GB EU*

v12dock
PSN Username: *v12dock*
PS3 Model:*80GB*

dannylill1981
PSN Username: *dantheitman*
PS3 Model: *Original 60Gb with 160Gb hard disk upgrade*

Mightysi
PSN Username: *Mightys*i
PS3 Model: *Slim 250Gb (since my 60Gb broke...)*

f22a4bandit
PSN Username: f22a4bandit
PS3 Model: *120GB Slim*

luisumZX
PSN Username: *Luis_ZX* 
PS3 Model: *120GB Slim*


erocker
PSN Username: *erocker414*
PS3 Model: *250GB PS3 Slim*

teklordz
PSN Username: *BluFalkon*
PS3 Model: *Fat 64 GB OCZ Apex SSD*

Lionheart
PSN Username: *Lionheart1188*
PS3 Model: *120GB (slim)*

Reeves-81
PSN Username: *Reeves-81*
PS3 Model: *160GB to 500GB*


Munki
PSN Username: *mojomydog*
PS3 Model: *320GB Slim*

choppy
PSN Username: *chopppy*
PS3 Model: *320GB Slim*

Israar
PSN Username: *Sildrae*
PS3 Model: *320GB Slim*


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 7, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> Welcome to the new clubhouse. We have a changing of the guard and all questions and information regarding the PS3 can be posted here! I will work on a members list. Please PM me.



Ok, this should be better on all of us! Thanks easy!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 7, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> Ok, this should be better on all of us! Thanks easy!



no problem! now we need to work on a standard member list info sheet. what catagories should we have.

the obvious are..

Name
Games
Blu-Rays
WUs


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 7, 2008)

PSN name: Hawkeyes315
Games I own: Resistance: FoM, Call of Duty 4, Uncharted, Warhawk, Dark Kingdom, Heavenly Sword, PixelJunk Monsters, Lemmings
Blu Ray movies: The Prestige, The Devil's Rejects, The Last Waltz, The Patriot, Full Metal jacket, 300, The Last Samuri, Spider Man 3

What else?


----------



## ktr (Feb 7, 2008)

Here is a format to stick to...

ktr
PSN Username: *teh_stig*
PS3 Model: *60GB*
Accessories Owned: *Blu-ray Remote, 1x Six Axis controller*
TV Owned: *Samsung 61" DLP 1080p*
Games Purchased: *None*
Current Played Game: *Gran Turismo 5: Prologue Japanese Demo*
Games looking forward to:* Gran Turismo 5: Prologue, Gran Turismo 5, Grand Theft Auto 4, Metal Gear Solid 4*
Blu-ray Movies Purchased: *None*


----------



## ktr (Feb 7, 2008)

Couple of things...

Group the user names and the list together... for instance, don't have a space between "ktr" and psn name. Also use royal blue, rather than sea green for the names.

GT:HD has been caned, so you dont want that . 

Make the Member list slightly smaller size, and add a member count. 

And finally, we need a banner.

edit: much better!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 7, 2008)

So who wants to make a banner?


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Feb 7, 2008)

What was wrong with the old PS3 Clubhouse?

I'll hopefully be getting my PS3 in 6 or 9 days, I'll say my details then.


----------



## ktr (Feb 7, 2008)

Joshmcmillan said:


> What was wrong with the old PS3 Clubhouse?



The old clubhouse has Linkin as the thread starter, who is very busy and no longer has a ps3.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Feb 7, 2008)

-1nf1n1ty-

    * PSN Username: xerosphoenix
    * PS3 Model: 60GB
    * Accessories Owned: 2x Six Axis controller
    * TV Owned: Orion crt TV, with Logitech 5.1 speakers(need to have something to make up for the HDtv, but every now and then I use my 72 inch hd tv
    * Games Purchased: RFOM,Assassin's Creed, Motorstorm, Rainbow six:Vegas
    * Current Played Game: RFOM,Assassin's Creed, Motorstorm, Rainbow six:Vegas
    * Games looking forward to: Gran Turismo 5: Prologue, Gran Turismo 5, Grand Theft Auto 4, Metal Gear Solid 4,Haze, Killzone 2,army of two, Lost planet, FF13, Kingdom Hearts 3, Dark Sector,R6:V2,Star Wars forced unleashed,DMC4(once I get it), Heavenly sword(still want it), Uncharted Drakes Fortune(still want it),Ghost Busters,Alone in the Dark,Metal Gear Online,Motorstorm 2,Project Origin,Socom:Confrontation, Tekken 6,White Knight Chronicles,FF13 versus,Resident evil 5, and the one ps3 exclusive rock star game
    * Blu-ray Movies Purchased: The Host and once ff7 Advent Children comes out


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Feb 8, 2008)

Is there any way I can see the old clubhouse's posts?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 10, 2008)

Joshmcmillan said:


> Is there any way I can see the old clubhouse's posts?



uhm, i dont think so. what do you need to know?


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Feb 10, 2008)

Not much, just the posts I didn't see right at the end, if any.  Dw.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 11, 2008)

Joshmcmillan said:


> Not much, just the posts I didn't see right at the end, if any.  Dw.



oh,well there was nothing but us deciding to start a fresh thread!


----------



## ktr (Feb 12, 2008)

Only 3 members so far, we had over 10 in the old one.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 13, 2008)

ktr said:


> Only 3 members so far, we had over 10 in the old one.



dont worry, people will come around again. plus most of those people never posted.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 13, 2008)

netflix went blu-ray exclusive!


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Feb 13, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> netflix went blu-ray exclusive!



I KNOW! thats so damn cool, but its kinda gay cause now theres no competition for blu-ray, anyone play the Lost Planet online Demo? Its so damn great....also I got a question about the PS3 thing where we give you our PS3 info think we should put whether we have a mic or not


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 13, 2008)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> I KNOW! thats so damn cool, but its kinda gay cause now theres no competition for blu-ray, anyone play the Lost Planet online Demo? Its so damn great....also I got a question about the PS3 thing where we give you our PS3 info think we should put whether we have a mic or not



competition is overrated. the last thing we want is a bunch of different formats to choose from confusing us all. this way all movies come out on one format. in the end it is better for us.


----------



## bretts31344 (Feb 13, 2008)

Bretts31344
PSN Username: MGS4_Ocelot_08
PS3 Model: 80GB
Accessories Owned: Blu-ray Remote, 1x Six Axis controller
TV Owned: Samsung 27" Inch HDTV
Games Purchased: Motorstorm
Current Playing: Motorstorm, Heavenly Sword
Games Looking Forward To: MGS4, Killzone 2, Resistance 2, Little BIG Planet, Rainbow Six Vegas 2
Blu-rays Purchased: Surfs Up (Blockbuster Bundle)

Heavenly Sword is an awesome game. I recommend renting it since I beat it in only three days. It is about six-eight hours long probably. It was a blast while it lasted though.


----------



## v-zero (Feb 13, 2008)

I should be here, but I'm far too lazy to list stuff. I've got a 60GB (with original PS2 hardware thingy) and a bunch of games, a few blu-gays and the rest...

I'll get around to it at some point.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Feb 13, 2008)

YAY, I finally got my PS3 yesterday (although my computer broke ). It says what games I got below (finally I can join ). The shop accidentally gave me a display GH3, so I can't actually play that or they won't replace it (I live a fair way from the shop).



  * PSN Username: joshmcmillan
    * PS3 Model: 40GB
    * Accessories Owned: 2x Sixaxis, Guitar Hero 3 Les Paul Guitar Controller, Jabra BT135 Bluetooth Headset
    * TV Owned: 51cm Dicksmiths Electronics CRT (I also use 68cm CRT)
    * Games Purchased: Uncharted, Motorstorm, Guitar Hero 3
    * Current Played Game: Motorstorm, Uncharted, Guitar Hero 3
    * Games looking forward to: Gran Turismo 5, GTAIV, Playstation Home, little big planet.
    * Blu-ray Movies Purchased: None


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Feb 14, 2008)

Joshmcmillan said:


> YAY, I finally got my PS3 yesterday (although my computer broke ). It says what games I got below (finally I can join ). The shop accidentally gave me a display GH3, so I can't actually play that or they won't replace it (I live a fair way from the shop).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WE SHOULD PLAY MOTORSTORM ON THURSDAY, or if anyone wants we can play together tomorrow or something....all my friends have 360's and they keep telling me to get one but, I think the ps3 has a better out look...but if anyone wants to play tomorrow for the love of god message me Ill be playing by myself and I dont want that.... also I have a mic so we can chat


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 14, 2008)

In game messaging spotted in game via XMB:

http://www.ps3fanboy.com/2008/02/13/in-game-messaging-info-spotted-on-ps3-website/


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Feb 14, 2008)

......Thank you Ravenas............thank you I've been wanting something like this for a long time. like the 360


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 14, 2008)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> WE SHOULD PLAY MOTORSTORM ON THURSDAY, or if anyone wants we can play together tomorrow or something....all my friends have 360's and they keep telling me to get one but, I think the ps3 has a better out look...but if anyone wants to play tomorrow for the love of god message me Ill be playing by myself and I dont want that.... also I have a mic so we can chat



dude, ill play but i dont have a mic. of course i work from 3:30p-12pm eastern time so that might not work.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 14, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> In game messaging spotted in game via XMB:
> 
> http://www.ps3fanboy.com/2008/02/13/in-game-messaging-info-spotted-on-ps3-website/



that is pretty cool. ravenas put up your ps3 info!!


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Feb 14, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> dude, ill play but i don't have a mic. of course i work from 3:30p-12pm eastern time so that might not work.



when will you be able to play? Ill probably be on 9cent, also does Sony void your warranty if you replace the hard drive?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 14, 2008)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> when will you be able to play? Ill probably be on 9cent, also does Sony void your warranty if you replace the hard drive?




ah, i probably wont be able to make 9 central.  and i dont think you void the warranty if you replace the HDD because sony made it so you can.


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 14, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> ah, i probably wont be able to make 9 central.  and i dont think you void the warranty if you replace the HDD because sony made it so you can.



You don't void the warranty if you replace the HDD. Sony encourages it if you want a bigger hard drive.


----------



## ktr (Feb 14, 2008)

Why isnt Ravenas not on the members list?


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Feb 14, 2008)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> WE SHOULD PLAY MOTORSTORM ON THURSDAY, or if anyone wants we can play together tomorrow or something....all my friends have 360's and they keep telling me to get one but, I think the ps3 has a better out look...but if anyone wants to play tomorrow for the love of god message me Ill be playing by myself and I dont want that.... also I have a mic so we can chat



I'll add you. Where in different time zones I think, and I live a long way away so I prob won't be on at the same time as you much, and I will get lagg probably. I have mic too .


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 14, 2008)

PS3 has 3% failure rate, after MS's big investment into fixing there failure rate they are still leading with a 16% xbox failure rate. 

http://www.1up.com/do/newsStory?cId=3166259


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 14, 2008)

ktr said:


> Why isnt Ravenas not on the members list?



i asked him to post his stuff and he hasnt!


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 14, 2008)

Check out this awesome GTA5 screen shot:


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 14, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> Check out this awesome GTA5 screen shot:



wow, that looks awesome. cant wait for my preordered copy to get here! now ravenas get to posting your info!!


----------



## bretts31344 (Feb 14, 2008)

I will play Motorstorm if I can today. I have a mic too. My info is on the first page, but it is MGS4_Ocelot_08. I have a nine page Biology study guide to review for an exam tomorrow, so if I can knock that out quickly, I will be on later today. I am not very good, but I don't really care how well I do on this game.


----------



## ktr (Feb 14, 2008)

Lol @ gta5: p....what there is a new game called grand turismo auto 5 : prologue.


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 14, 2008)

```
<object type="application/x-shockwave-flash" data="http://blip.tv/scripts/flash/showplayer.swf?enablejs=true&feedurl=http%3A%2F%2Fbbcnewstechnology%2Eblip%2Etv%2Frss&file=http%3A%2F%2Fblip%2Etv%2Frss%2Fflash%2F673143&showplayerpath=http%3A%2F%2Fblip%2Etv%2Fscripts%2Fflash%2Fshowplayer%2Eswf" width="400" height="255" allowfullscreen="true" id="showplayer"><param name="movie" value="http://blip.tv/scripts/flash/showplayer.swf?enablejs=true&feedurl=http%3A%2F%2Fbbcnewstechnology%2Eblip%2Etv%2Frss&file=http%3A%2F%2Fblip%2Etv%2Frss%2Fflash%2F673143&showplayerpath=http%3A%2F%2Fblip%2Etv%2Fscripts%2Fflash%2Fshowplayer%2Eswf" /><param name="quality" value="best" /><embed src="http://blip.tv/scripts/flash/showplayer.swf?enablejs=true&feedurl=http%3A%2F%2Fbbcnewstechnology%2Eblip%2Etv%2Frss&file=http%3A%2F%2Fblip%2Etv%2Frss%2Fflash%2F673143&showplayerpath=http%3A%2F%2Fblip%2Etv%2Fscripts%2Fflash%2Fshowplayer%2Eswf" quality="best" width="400" height="255" name="showplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash"></embed></object>
```


----------



## ktr (Feb 14, 2008)

http://blip.tv/scripts/flash/showpl...h=http://blip.tv/scripts/flash/showplayer.swf

bummer we wont get the playtv here in the US.


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 14, 2008)

Play TV in action:

http://www.ps3fanboy.com/2008/02/14/see-playtv-in-action/

World in conflict just got annouced for the PS3!

PS3 games get best review average:

http://www.next-gen.biz/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=9066&Itemid=2


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Feb 14, 2008)

If you guys want to play at anytime today Ill probably be on as long as we all get to play together or something, just message me!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 15, 2008)

ps3 haters have issues. i dont know why people insist on bashing the ps3 because "it can be used as a PC" and "it has blu-ray which is pointless because blu-ray movies are expensive." basically these idiots are saying that a console that stretches its boundries by giving the user even more things to do with it is bad... and that blu-ray, which is the format of the future, is pointless because it is expensive. obviously they know nothing about business strategy.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Feb 15, 2008)

I don't think I can add anyone other then people in my region (Australia), is that true?


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 15, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> ps3 haters have issues. i dont know why people insist on bashing the ps3 because "it can be used as a PC" and "it has blu-ray which is pointless because blu-ray movies are expensive." basically these idiots are saying that a console that stretches its boundries by giving the user even more things to do with it is bad... and that blu-ray, which is the format of the future, is pointless because it is expensive. obviously they know nothing about business strategy.



Very true... It's hard for some people to realize the potential of next gen consoles... Change isn't good for some people.


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 15, 2008)

Finally got around to it...

Ravenas

PSN Username: Hawkeyes315
PS3 Model: 40 GB HDD
Accessories Owned: 2x Six Axis controller + Imported Dualshock 3 controller, Jabra Headset
TV Owned: Sony Bravia XBR 52" 1080P
Games Purchased: Resistance: Fall of Man, Call of Duty 4, Warhawk, Uncharted: Drakes Fortune, Heavenly Sword, Pixel Junk Monsters, Lemmings
Current Played Game: Call of Duty 4, Uncharted: Drake's Fortune, Warhawk
Games looking forward to: Gran Turismo 5: Prologue, Gran Turismo 5, Grand Theft Auto 4, Metal Gear Solid 4, Haze, Army of Two, Killzone 2,, Resistance 2, Final Fantasy 13, Wardevil
Blu-ray Movies Purchased: Spider Man 3, The Patriot, The Last Samurai, Training Day, Devil's Rejects, Full Metal Jacket


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 15, 2008)

PS3 outsells all consoles in January:

http://www.joystiq.com/2008/02/14/january-npd-ps3-and-ps2-top-360-everyone-down-for-the-month/


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 15, 2008)

im buying a ps3eye tomorrow (saturday.) i am quite excited to mess around with the camera and play some of those trippy games. if any of you have one let me know and we can chat


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Feb 16, 2008)

I was thinking ab out selling the brand new Sixaxis I got in a deal with my PS3 console and spending the $10 or $15 (AUD) more to get a Dual Shock 3. If I got one now I would have to get one from Hong Kong on eBay, but that means I could get a white one which may never come out in Australia. Will it work perfectly on my Australian 40gb Console? Is there ANY disadvantages at all of getting one from Hong Kong, or should I sell 6axis now and get DS3 when it comes out in Australia in a few months.
How good are the Dual Shock 3's? I really like how light 6axis is, how heavy is DS3?


@Easy Rhino, let us know how the PS3eye goes.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 16, 2008)

Joshmcmillan said:


> I was thinking ab out selling the brand new Sixaxis I got in a deal with my PS3 console and spending the $10 or $15 (AUD) more to get a Dual Shock 3. If I got one now I would have to get one from Hong Kong on eBay, but that means I could get a white one which may never come out in Australia. Will it work perfectly on my Australian 40gb Console? Is there ANY disadvantages at all of getting one from Hong Kong, or should I sell 6axis now and get DS3 when it comes out in Australia in a few months.
> How good are the Dual Shock 3's? I really like how light 6axis is, how heavy is DS3?



my only concerns would be that #1 the ebay deal is a chinese sham #2 the color is white and it wont match your ps3 ! 




> @Easy Rhino, let us know how the PS3eye goes.



will do!


----------



## bretts31344 (Feb 16, 2008)

Dual Shock 3's (Shipped from USA):
http://cgi.ebay.com/SONY-DUAL-SHOCK...yZ147177QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I bought one and will report back once it comes. If it is fake I am going to be pissed, but the seller's reviews are great.


----------



## ktr (Feb 16, 2008)

bretts31344 said:


> Dual Shock 3's (Shipped from USA):
> http://cgi.ebay.com/SONY-DUAL-SHOCK...yZ147177QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> I bought one and will report back once it comes. If it is fake I am going to be pissed, but the seller's reviews are great.



It should be legit.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 16, 2008)

if that were black i would get it


----------



## ktr (Feb 16, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> if that were black i would get it



It does come in black...

http://cgi.ebay.com/SONY-DUAL-SHOCK...yZ147177QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 16, 2008)

ktr said:


> It does come in black...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/SONY-DUAL-SHOCK...yZ147177QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



when will these be available in stores in the US?


----------



## ktr (Feb 16, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> when will these be available in stores in the US?



yea, hopefully around March...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 16, 2008)

ktr said:


> yea, hopefully around March...



ah. i can wait.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Feb 16, 2008)

I wonder how much later it will be in Australia compared to U.S? Maybe it's not long with Sony stuff, I'm just used to Nintendo.

I thought with white, it would be easy to see difference between my Sixaxis that came with console (I know it says it on front), and it would be something different, because chances are, you will never be able to get white in Australia. My brother got a white PS2 controller from Japan and they never came out in Australia.

@Bretts, How long do u think till u get that DS3?


----------



## bretts31344 (Feb 16, 2008)

Joshmcmillan said:


> @Bretts, How long do u think till u get that DS3?



It shipped from California on the 13th, so it should be here Monday or Tuesday. I just need to check out the list of compatible games. I have Folklore so I can at least test it with that, but I really bought it for MGS4 and the newer games. Since it is only $10 more than a normal Sixaxis controller and I needed an extra controller for my brother anyway, I thought this would be the best option.

EDIT: It came today.







Everything is official. I like the added weight of the DS3 compared to SA controller. Now to test it out.


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 16, 2008)

bretts31344 said:


> Dual Shock 3's (Shipped from USA):
> http://cgi.ebay.com/SONY-DUAL-SHOCK...yZ147177QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> I bought one and will report back once it comes. If it is fake I am going to be pissed, but the seller's reviews are great.



They aren't fake, I'm using one shipped straight from Japan.


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 16, 2008)

WOOT! Big new WarHawk update:

http://blog.us.playstation.com/2008/02/15/warhawk-v13-patch/

I can't wait at all.


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 16, 2008)

bretts31344 said:


> It shipped from California on the 13th, so it should be here Monday or Tuesday. I just need to check out the list of compatible games. I have Folklore so I can at least test it with that, but I really bought it for MGS4 and the newer games. Since it is only $10 more than a normal Sixaxis controller and I needed an extra controller for my brother anyway, I thought this would be the best option.
> 
> EDIT: It came today.
> 
> ...



Nice, I have the black one, I liked the ceramic white one too...I wish they would come out with a clear-blue one.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Feb 16, 2008)

How could they make a fake dual shock 3?

Would white get dirty easily or anything? Finger prints etc.. would show up less on, wouldn't they?


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 16, 2008)

Joshmcmillan said:


> How could they make a fake dual shock 3?
> 
> Would white get dirty easily or anything? Finger prints etc.. would show up less on, wouldn't they?



They can make fake ones (knock offs) in like China and stuff and then sell them at these little corner markets, but you won't find any of those online or any major Japanese retailer. If you've ever been to Mexico and see a lot of fake rolexs at these little shady markets. However, rest assured this won't happen to you. 

Cermaic White won't get dirty at all, no more than the Black.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 17, 2008)

anyone playing the lost planet demo? im having a hardtime getting onto servers. a lot of the people quit half way through. plus i cant seem to start my own. when i go to start it up it says connection error.


----------



## ktr (Feb 17, 2008)

When did you download the demo? They pulled it out from PSN for a week because of bad bugs. That's the same problem I have been having with the first demo release.


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah you should probably try downloading the new one.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 17, 2008)

this is the new one. i downloaded it yesterday. i can get on servers but most people cancel their games before the match starts. ive played a few times and it is fun, but a pain to get into a game.


----------



## ktr (Feb 17, 2008)

Seems like they havent fix the problem then...POS game IMO, a must game to avoid buying for the full price tag.


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 18, 2008)

Great game, but a horrible port. Supports EA's theory that games developed for the Playstation 3 first port easy to the Xbox, while games developed for the 360 first don't port so well to the PS3.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 18, 2008)

yea, well im actually having a bit of fun playing it when i can. it will hold me over until i buy vegas2 !!! im defin gonna get a headset for that game


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm still on the fence about Rainbow Six Vegas 2, however, I do like the TF2 similar graphics they are going with.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 18, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> I'm still on the fence about Rainbow Six Vegas 2, however, I do like the TF2 similar graphics they are going with.



im a fan of the tom clancy franchise so i will definately get this, even if the graphics are less than stellar.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 18, 2008)

the ps3 eye is a pretty interesting gizmo. and is really kinda useless by itself, but a fun add-on if you are bored. the games are cheap and very trippy but get old quickly. i like that you can use it during burnout and game developers are starting to take its potential into greater account. we will see. my next purchase in a couple of weeks will be the bluetooth headset so that when i get vegas 2 i will be able to communicate.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Feb 19, 2008)

^^^ Bluetooth headset's r awesome.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Feb 19, 2008)

Anyone know when Gran Turismo 5: Prologue is coming out? The shop I got motorstorm from says 27th of March for Australia, but I thought it was after that in U.S.?


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 19, 2008)

Joshmcmillan said:


> Anyone know when Gran Turismo 5: Prologue is coming out? The shop I got motorstorm from says 27th of March for Australia, but I thought it was after that in U.S.?



It's not really known, but expected to be:

Dec 13, 2007 Source: http://www.gran-turismo.com/en/gt5p/news/d1520.html


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 19, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> It's not really known, but expected to be:
> 
> Dec 13, 2007 Source: http://www.gran-turismo.com/en/gt5p/news/d1520.html



prologue is out in april


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm not sure whether I should buy resistance for GT5-P, I can get either for around the same price. I'm pretty sure I would like both, but I really like Gran Turismo's. The only thing is, i also like games to be a decent length.
How long is the Gran Turismo 5: Prologue Career?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 20, 2008)

Joshmcmillan said:


> I'm not sure whether I should buy resistance for GT5-P, I can get either for around the same price. I'm pretty sure I would like both, but I really like Gran Turismo's. The only thing is, i also like games to be a decent length.
> How long is the Gran Turismo 5: Prologue Career?



probably decently long considering you can download new content. nobody knows how it will truly compare tho to the full game.


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 20, 2008)

Both are awesome games, Resistance is a very long and entertaining FPS, while GTA5 is a moderately long career mode and also a good online playability.


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 20, 2008)

PS3s are about to be put on a brand new bar, Home and XMB near completion, coming soon:

http://www.dbtechno.com/gaming/2008/02/19/ps3-in-game-xmb-ready-to-release-home-coming-soon/



So many people are waiting on this, very exciting news!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 20, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> PS3s are about to be put on a brand new bar, Home and XMB near completion, coming soon:
> 
> http://www.dbtechno.com/gaming/2008/02/19/ps3-in-game-xmb-ready-to-release-home-coming-soon/
> 
> ...



im not into the whole 'home' thing, but the new xmb features will be nice.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Feb 20, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> PS3s are about to be put on a brand new bar, Home and XMB near completion, coming soon:
> 
> http://www.dbtechno.com/gaming/2008/02/19/ps3-in-game-xmb-ready-to-release-home-coming-soon/
> 
> ...



This will be AWESOME. I'm really looking forward to Home, and the new XMB features will be good too, that was one thing that I was thinking of when selling my 360 to get PS3, although it was major, now i will have in-game chatting anyway,


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 20, 2008)

The PS3 is ready for 2160p:

Reasoning: 

-Some guy on here named 7 was saying that at some sony press conference somewhere hey said that PS3 could output at 4K resolution, or 2160p, or 4096x2160 pixels progressive scan. 

-Hitachi (or one of those Asian companies) is releasing (or already relaesed?) a 100GB Blu-Ray disk. They said that a simple firmware update would allow a Blu-Ray player to see the 4 layers of a 100GB disk. 200GB 8 layer disks are being tested and presumably could be supported through a firmware update. 

-I Believe a feature length 4K movie would fit on a 100GB or 200GB Blu-Ray disk.

-The CELL Broadband Engine would have no trouble decoding a 4K video feed. As in playing back a 4K MPEG-4 or VC1 file.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 20, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> The PS3 is ready for 2160p:
> 
> Reasoning:
> 
> ...




if that is true then that is awesome.


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 20, 2008)

Yeah, very very...Anyway, I can't for the life of me find the source to that, but I'm looking around.


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 20, 2008)

Metal Gear Solid Online hands on!!

http://www.eurogamer.net/article.php?article_id=93022

MGS 4 is going to be another huge success for the Metal Gear Solid franchise.


----------



## bruins004 (Feb 20, 2008)

That would def. be a movie with a hell of a lot of detail.
And I thought 1080p looked good on the HDTV.

I wish Heavenly sword was in 1080p, unfort. it was only made for 720p.

Also, is Sony doing anything to make coding the games easier.
I know that has been an issue that has turned some developers off.


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 20, 2008)

Yeah at GDC they are helping developers figure out how to unlock the the raw power of the cell processor.


----------



## ktr (Feb 20, 2008)

The official GT5 steering wheel. (cough...a rebadged DFP...cough)

http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/gaming/playstation_3/devices/4172&cl=us,en

Only if it was $50 cheaper. And you can get the G25 for $200 bucks.


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 20, 2008)

Add a USB port to your PS3, TUTORIAL INSIDE:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=BLriIg3aJxg


----------



## bruins004 (Feb 20, 2008)

Unfort. my PS3 right now is collecting a little dust.
My HDTV had to go to the shop due to buzzing of the backlight.
So I got my Wii trying to beat most of the games I got (Zelda owned).

Anyways, I gotta say the PS3 looks amazing on a 1080p set (well most games are 720p).


----------



## ktr (Feb 20, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> Add a USB port to your PS3, TUTORIAL INSIDE:
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=BLriIg3aJxg



all that work, plus voiding your warranty, for one usb port in the rear. I think I am happy with the four I have in front.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Feb 23, 2008)

ME three. I tell you what, that Conflict: Denied Ops is one hell of a game demo and so is Devil May Cry 4. I almost pulled the trigger and got it tonight for 50 bucks, but then this voice in my head said not to, cuz the wife would be pissed


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 23, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> ME three. I tell you what, that Conflict: Denied Ops is one hell of a game demo and so is Devil May Cry 4. I almost pulled the trigger and got it tonight for 50 bucks, but then this voice in my head said not to, cuz the wife would be pissed



lol! yea im trying to hold off for R6V2 so that i dont piss off the wife too much. i dont mind the denied ops demo but i dont see myself buying the game. DMC4 seems a lot like assassins creed to me and since i just beat that i need something of a diff genre.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Feb 23, 2008)

Ahh, I didnt think it had the same feel as Assassins Creed, which I have yet to beat. However, its pretty awesome. That bluetooth headset is awesome, I tried to use my plantronics headset that I connect to my cellphone, seeing as its bluetooth. However, it wouldnt register with the PS3 for some reason. No idea why.


----------



## Chewy (Feb 24, 2008)

I just got a ps3 but its making a high pitched noise about 1-2mins after I turn it on... I bought it second hand and it was working fine at the previous owners place. Its a year old 60gb model no warranty left anyone have any ideas of what could be wrong? I tried plugging it in at another house and it was still doing this also tried removing the ground on the wall outlet.. well Im going to wait for my backup AVR/ups to arrive before I got about sending it in for servicing.

 I just gave Drakes Fortune a run, and I know this game is going to draw me in. I only bought the ps3 for GTrologue and 5, but I got this game with it and decided to give it a test run for a while and am pretty impressed though I havent gotten far.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Feb 24, 2008)

Chewy said:


> I just got a ps3 but its making a high pitched noise about 1-2mins after I turn it on... I bought it second hand and it was working fine at the previous owners place. Its a year old 60gb model no warranty left anyone have any ideas of what could be wrong? I tried plugging it in at another house and it was still doing this also tried removing the ground on the wall outlet.. well Im going to wait for my backup AVR/ups to arrive before I got about sending it in for servicing.
> 
> I just gave Drakes Fortune a run, and I know this game is going to draw me in. I only bought the ps3 for GTrologue and 5, but I got this game with it and decided to give it a test run for a while and am pretty impressed though I havent gotten far.



What TV are you using? Maybe it's just something that will never actually affect you other then the sound? Would you pay just not to have that sound? How loud is it? Was the console cheap enough that it would still be worth it after you got it fixed?

I got Uncharted with my console as well (a week and a half or so ago), and it is SO addictive. I played it for like 35 minutes and thought it seemed like a pretty good game. Then I had another go and then it was night time, lol the day just seemed to go I was having to much fun.


----------



## Chewy (Feb 24, 2008)

humm first time I plugged it in at home the buzzing was coming from the tv and console, but now I have an hdmi cable so now its only from the console and now it only starts up after about 1-2 mins of being on.. reminds me Im going to turn off my basement fridge and see if there electrical interference with that..

 Well the ps3 buddy said 400 is ok, but I gave him 420.. it was working fine at his house. I didnt drop it or anything on my way home but it was in a bag as I walked home.

 I'm hoping it will only cost me around $100 to have it repaired at a local playstation repair shop.. my guess is that it could be a capacitor or the psu is going bad.. he did live in a very old building/downtown.

Ohwell main thing is I'll get it sorted out, hopefully it dont blow up on me when Im running it for a few minutes lol.


----------



## bretts31344 (Feb 24, 2008)

Chewy said:


> I just gave Drakes Fortune a run, and I know this game is going to draw me in. I only bought the ps3 for GTrologue and 5, but I got this game with it and decided to give it a test run for a while and am pretty impressed though I havent gotten far.



Uncharted: Drake's Fortune is awesome so far. I never would have thought it was this good. The demo didn't do this game justice. I am 65% done, and have loved each and every minute.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 25, 2008)

i finally got myself a second six axis controller. now i need to get a blue tooth headset for when r6v2 comes out next month. i noticed they have an official PS3 headset for about 50 bucks. is there a reliable list of headsets that work with the ps3 out there?


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Feb 25, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> i finally got myself a second six axis controller. now i need to get a blue tooth headset for when r6v2 comes out next month. i noticed they have an official PS3 headset for about 50 bucks. is there a reliable list of headsets that work with the ps3 out there?



My jabra works and has great reception everyone I play with on RFOM or R6V say its clear as shit:
http://www.jabra.com/Sites/Jabra/NA-US/products/Pages/JabraBT160.aspx
You can change the way it looks and crap mine is a skull

edit: congrats on the 2nd six axis


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 25, 2008)

I second that, buy a Jabra they are good Blue Tooth headsets. Also, there isn't an official Blue Tooth headset made by Sony, the one you are thinking of is made by Mad Catz. Never buy a Mad Catz product.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Feb 25, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> I second that, buy a Jabra they are good Blue Tooth headsets. Also, there isn't an official Blue Tooth headset made by Sony, the one you are thinking of is made by Mad Catz. Never buy a Mad Catz product.



yeah mad catz are usually pretty bad


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 26, 2008)

sweet.  how much is it?


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 26, 2008)

I got my Jabra with Warhawk, it was 20$.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Feb 26, 2008)

My headset is a Jabra as well, but at BT135. I deliberately got the one that comes with Warhawk so it would most likely work. It was AUD$30.30 brand new on eBay.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 26, 2008)

i found a bunch of good ones that work with the ps3 on newegg. gonna spend like 30 bucks.


----------



## ktr (Feb 26, 2008)

Seems like the DS3 is finally dated for a April 15th release date (to coincide with the GT5: P release) with a price tag around $55.

Also, MGS4 may have a release data of June 12th, and the word is that there is gonna be a MGS4, 80gb PS3, and DS3 bundle. 

All this info is coming from a retailers only Sony conference.


----------



## ktr (Feb 26, 2008)

Its been confirmed that a new 80GB (with BC) bundled with MGS4 and DS3 is coming, hopefully around June 12th. It will cost $500.

Also, MGS: Online beta is coming for peeps who pre-order the game.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 26, 2008)

i doubt i will buy a rumble controller, but i will definately buy MGS4 !


----------



## WarEagleAU (Feb 26, 2008)

Too bad my Motorola Headset doesnt work with my PS3, not sure why it wouldnt connect.


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 26, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Too bad my Motorola Headset doesnt work with my PS3, not sure why it wouldnt connect.



Did you set it to discover mode? I'll find a list of compatiable blue tooth headsets, give me a sec.


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 26, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Too bad my Motorola Headset doesnt work with my PS3, not sure why it wouldnt connect.



http://boardsus.playstation.com/playstation/board/message?board.id=ps3&thread.id=898874

Check here ^ for a good trouble shooting guide.

Still looking for a list.

EDIT: Seems like there are a lot of motorla users in this forum:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=753408


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 26, 2008)

Motorola  

*Model H700 has an "A" and "B" version with different pairing procedures. Here's the link to Motorola FAQ to help with the issue)

ALERT: Beware of FAKE Motorola BT headsets! The fakes have a lot of problems. Think yours is counterfeit? Check the .pdf (thanks Amazon.com): Link: Motorola Counterfeit I.D. Guidebook 

HS815 v1.1  
HS810 v1.1 
HS805 v1.2 
HS655 v2.0
HT500 v1.2   
H700 *see note above v.1.2
H670   v2.0  
H605   v1.2 
H555   v2.0
H350   v2.0
H300   v1.2
S9       v2.0
H3       v1.2

There may be more than that.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Feb 27, 2008)

I was just playing Guitar Hero 3 online and for some reason my console just completely randomly turned off. The screen just went black and I looked and the light on it was red like it is when it's on standby. I turned it back on and used it for a few minutes and it worked pretty much the same. I wonder why it would do that?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 27, 2008)

Joshmcmillan said:


> I was just playing Guitar Hero 3 online and for some reason my console just completely randomly turned off. The screen just went black and I looked and the light on it was red like it is when it's on standby. I turned it back on and used it for a few minutes and it worked pretty much the same. I wonder why it would do that?



no idea. perhaps it isnt getting enougn ventilation?


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 28, 2008)

Home vs. Live : 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgVndZg7-aM&feature=related


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 28, 2008)

have you seen the latest and greates ps3 eye innovation? well remember the guy who made the program where you wear a set of LED glasses and the ps3 eye tracks your movements and moves the little 3d program around like you are in virtual reality? well you dont need the glasses anymore...

http://gizmodo.com/361517/playstation-eye-tracks-your-face-as-you-dodge-duck-dip-dive-and-dodge


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 28, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> have you seen the latest and greates ps3 eye innovation? well remember the guy who made the program where you wear a set of LED glasses and the ps3 eye tracks your movements and moves the little 3d program around like you are in virtual reality? well you dont need the glasses anymore...
> 
> http://gizmodo.com/361517/playstation-eye-tracks-your-face-as-you-dodge-duck-dip-dive-and-dodge



That's awesome dude, it would be cool if you could walk around in home with eye, or pretty much any game for that matter.  Nice find Rhino.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Feb 28, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> no idea. perhaps it isnt getting enougn ventilation?



I'm pretty sure it has plenty of ventilation, about 10cm on one side, 6cm till my wii on the other side, about 15-20cm at the back and 30-40cm above.

I hope it was just a tiny power blackout of something because there was something weird happening with the power yesterday, but I don't think anything else done anything.


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 28, 2008)

Joshmcmillan said:


> I'm pretty sure it has plenty of ventilation, about 10cm on one side, 6cm till my wii on the other side, about 15-20cm at the back and 30-40cm above.
> 
> I hope it was just a tiny power blackout of something because there was something weird happening with the power yesterday, but I don't think anything else done anything.



Hmm...weird well does the PS3 have this problem in any other games?


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 28, 2008)

> *CONCLUSION*
> 
> While we can't definitively name one console as having better multi-platform releases across the board, there's a clear winner among these four games: PlayStation 3 beats the Xbox 360 handily. Call of Duty 4 plays nearly the same on both systems, differing only in superior online integration on PlayStation 3. With Devil May Cry 4, the game is all-around better on PlayStation 3 (despite the horrendous installation process). Burnout Paradise emerges as decidedly better on Sony's system thanks to EA Criterion's decision to make it the leading version of the game. The exact opposite is true for Assassin's Creed where Xbox 360 beats out its PlayStation 3 counterpart visually.
> 
> ...



http://www.gamepro.com/microsoft/xbox360/games/features/164728.shtml


----------



## Murasame (Feb 28, 2008)

PSN Username: Murasame87
PS3 Model: 60GB
Accessories Owned: None
TV Owned: Sony 40" Sony Bravia KDL-40W3000
Games Purchased: Heavenly Sword & Devil May Cry 4
Current Playing: Devil May Cry 4
Games Looking Forward To: Final Fantasy XIII, Final Fantasy vsXIII, Metal Gear Solid 4
Blu-rays Purchased: None


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 28, 2008)

do you guys think i should go ahead and preorder R6V2 ? it comes out march 18th and i wouldnt want to go to the store and see it sold out!


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Feb 28, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> do you guys think i should go ahead and preorder R6V2 ? it comes out march 18th and i wouldnt want to go to the store and see it sold out!



There would be a chance that a shop would do a pre order deal later on or something wouldn't there? But I would probably just pre order it now if I was you and I was worried about it selling out.





Ravenas said:


> Hmm...weird well does the PS3 have this problem in any other games?



It only done it once in that one game, but I haven't played it much since (homework, tests to study for etc...). I suppose it was just random, my Xbox 360 used to freeze quit often before I got rid of it.


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 28, 2008)

Joshmcmillan said:


> There would be a chance that a shop would do a pre order deal later on or something wouldn't there? But I would probably just pre order it now if I was you and I was worried about it selling out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like it's probably just that game.


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 29, 2008)

So who else is excited about Twisted Metal coming to PS3? Plus another PS3 exclusive from David?


----------



## erocker (Feb 29, 2008)

I hope Twisted Metal is good!  Who is David?


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 29, 2008)

erocker said:


> I hope Twisted Metal is good!  Who is David?



David Jaffee, the creator of Twisted Metal and God of War. When you do this combination of things in Twisted Metal: Head On for the PS2, a message pops up saying he is making Twisted Metal for the PS3. Rumored to kinda be the scale of GTA, game land wise.


----------



## bruins004 (Feb 29, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> do you guys think i should go ahead and preorder R6V2 ? it comes out march 18th and i wouldnt want to go to the store and see it sold out!



I dont think you should pre-order.
It is kinda pointless to do this these days.
Most games never outsell anymore since there are soooo many stores that carry them now.
Plus, they usual have specials on games the first week they come out (like something free or $5 off).
So if you pre-order you usually wind up paying more.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 29, 2008)

well i just ordered a bluetooth headset "plantronics" for 25 bucks that got a high rating on new egg. that should come in the mail by monday. and i preordered r6v2 from amazon and that should arrive the day it gets released in stores. amazon has a price protection thing that if the price goes lower they will deduct the difference. anyway, i dont feel like driving around to all sorts of stores to just buy a game so this will be the best way i guess.


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 29, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> well i just ordered a bluetooth headset "plantronics" for 25 bucks that got a high rating on new egg. that should come in the mail by monday. and i preordered r6v2 from amazon and that should arrive the day it gets released in stores. amazon has a price protection thing that if the price goes lower they will deduct the difference. anyway, i dont feel like driving around to all sorts of stores to just buy a game so this will be the best way i guess.



I'm the same way, if I could buy everything from online retailers I would be happy.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 1, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> I'm the same way, if I could buy everything from online retailers I would be happy.



yea, the wait kinda sucks, but it gives me something to look forward to!


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Mar 1, 2008)

My PS3 automaticaly turned off again, . This time it was in the Resistance: Fall of Man Demo. I rang customer support and they said if it does it again within the next few days I can get a replacement. I hope it doesn't not do it before it's 30 days old and then start doing it after, because then they will just fix it or something rather then giving me a new one.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Mar 1, 2008)

..My PS3 turned itself off again in Gran Turismo HD Concept, and then shortly after in Formula 1 Championship Edition Demo. I guess that means I get it replaced. I must be so unlucky, I sold my Xbox 360 with a high failure rate incase it broke and got a PS3 with a low failure rate, then my PS3 breaks, and my Wii is broken too, and they have a low failure rate as well. My computer is also broken at the moment (i think it's my hard disk (I think I don't have receipt and it's under warranty)).


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 1, 2008)

Joshmcmillan said:


> ..My PS3 turned itself off again in Gran Turismo HD Concept, and then shortly after in Formula 1 Championship Edition Demo. I guess that means I get it replaced. I must be so unlucky, I sold my Xbox 360 with a high failure rate incase it broke and got a PS3 with a low failure rate, then my PS3 breaks, and my Wii is broken too, and they have a low failure rate as well. My computer is also broken at the moment (i think it's my hard disk (I think I don't have receipt and it's under warranty)).



holy crap dude you have bad luck or something. have you had an electrician check your outlets? perhaps you have dirty power.


----------



## Ravenas (Mar 1, 2008)

I would recommend that you invest in a nice surge protector.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Mar 1, 2008)

I don't think it would be something to do with the power, because with the PS3, it's only it that is affected, nothing else so far as I know, and with my wii, it's something to do with the disc drive, I have to eject the disk until it says "please re-insert disc" and then put it back in for it to work. My little brother has a Wii coming from the same power point and so far as I know it doesn't have anything wrong with it.


----------



## ktr (Mar 2, 2008)

http://n4g.com/tech/News-117932.aspx

MGS4 on 50gb disk, and Hideo says its not big enough. Looooollll!


----------



## Chewy (Mar 2, 2008)

http://ps3.ign.com/dor/metal-gear-s...triots--20070920004519035.html?page=mediaFull

 Looks like its going to be nice prob lots of gameplay too.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 2, 2008)

Thats pretty cool of Amazon.com I never knew they did a thing like that. Odds of it being cheaper when it comes out though, probably not great. 


As far as Twisted Metal, the first two or three games were alright, but I wasnt a huge fan of them. They are fun though in short bursts, so Im assuming it will stay the same fun level but with alot sweeter graphics. I like the clown though (sweet tooth or whatever) He rocked.

I might look into that headset Easyrhino, seeing as my plantronics isnt synching up. Ill go check it out now in fact.

MGS4 and FFXIII FTW!!!


----------



## Ravenas (Mar 2, 2008)

Chewy said:


> http://ps3.ign.com/dor/metal-gear-s...triots--20070920004519035.html?page=mediaFull
> 
> Looks like its going to be nice prob lots of gameplay too.



Lol should be more than lots...Kojima was complaining to Sony that 50gb wasn't enough space for his game, he wants a 100gb disc made.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 3, 2008)

yea so....i think something is wrong with my new six axis controller. so if im using it with the other controller turned off it is fine. but when i turn on the other controller then the new controller starts freaking out! like it keeps scrolling up and down in the XMB menu and in games it keeps moving up. any ideas?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 3, 2008)

so i got my headset and it works great! its the plantronics 350 or whatever the mid range headset is. decent range at about 20 feet of solid reception and then it breaks up after that. that doesnt matter to me tho since im using it mainly in the same room. also, it only cost 25 bucks so im not complaining. everyone i played with online said it sounded good. now im just waiting for r6v2 to come out so i can play team based stuff with a headset finally!


----------



## Ravenas (Mar 3, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> so i got my headset and it works great! its the plantronics 350 or whatever the mid range headset is. decent range at about 20 feet of solid reception and then it breaks up after that. that doesnt matter to me tho since im using it mainly in the same room. also, it only cost 25 bucks so im not complaining. everyone i played with online said it sounded good. now im just waiting for r6v2 to come out so i can play team based stuff with a headset finally!



Awesome man! The blue tooth headsets are awesome, I love playing an all wireless console. 

How's that controller working for you? I've never had that problem with my controller so I don't know what it could be. Maybe you dropped it?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 3, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> Awesome man! The blue tooth headsets are awesome, I love playing an all wireless console.
> 
> How's that controller working for you? I've never had that problem with my controller so I don't know what it could be. Maybe you dropped it?



well i did drop it but it was like a 2 foot fall. i highly doubt that broke it. so it works ok most of the time but its like the left analog stick is super sensitive.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 4, 2008)

is it really worth the added cost to get a 7200 RPM drive over a 5400 RPM drive for the PS3 ?


----------



## Ravenas (Mar 4, 2008)

Sure. Mainly because your games will load faster.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 4, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> Sure. Mainly because your games will load faster.



i was just told that a guy who did benchmarks says there was very little difference in load times with a 7200 drive tho. check this out...

http://boardsus.playstation.com/playstation/board/message?board.id=ps3&thread.id=2000029

so basically about a 5-10% speed increase loading games and transfering files. but the price increase is dramatic between a 7200 drive and 5400 drive. its $150 for a 200 gig 5400 and $180 for the 7200 drive. and no drives bigger than 200 gigs for 7200.


----------



## ktr (Mar 4, 2008)

Well that forum post clearly says...

if you want the extra performance, go 7200...

but if you want higher capacity, stick with 5400...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 4, 2008)

ktr said:


> Well that forum post clearly says...
> 
> if you want the extra performance, go 7200...
> 
> but if you want higher capacity, stick with 5400...



yea, but my question is, is it really worth it?  im fine with the load times on my current 80 gig 5400 drive so i dont think getting a 7200 drive will really make any difference to me.  plus i can get a 320 gig 5400 drive for 160 bucks.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 4, 2008)

Depends on if you had wait times. Right now, I dont think my load times are bad at all, seeing as most of the game is ran from the DVD, at least, Im led to believe that.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 4, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Depends on if you had wait times. Right now, I dont think my load times are bad at all, seeing as most of the game is ran from the DVD, at least, Im led to believe that.



yea and it seems like the bigger 320 gig 5400 drives arent slower than the smaller 80 gig 5400 drives. and i guess all the newer games install less to the PS3 i think.


----------



## Ravenas (Mar 4, 2008)

I've actually read many places that the installs on the newer big releases are going to be anywhere from 10gb to 20gb.


----------



## bretts31344 (Mar 4, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> is it really worth the added cost to get a 7200 RPM drive over a 5400 RPM drive for the PS3 ?



According to this article, it is not worth the cost at all, unless you transfer movies/music alot: http://www.gamepro.com/sony/ps3/games/features/138288.shtml


----------



## ktr (Mar 4, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> I've actually read many places that the installs on the newer big releases are going to be anywhere from 10gb to 20gb.



Doubt it. There is already a hate over the installs from the ps3 community (mostly against Capcom). I bet devs are gonna avoid the publicity and not do required installs any more.


----------



## Ravenas (Mar 4, 2008)

ktr said:


> Doubt it. There is already a hate over the installs from the ps3 community (mostly against Capcom). I bet devs are gonna avoid the publicity and not do required installs any more.



That holds no ground...

People complain about installs and people complain about load times. The only thing that can speed up load times is larger installs.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Mar 5, 2008)

It was something to do with our power why PS3 was turning off, we had an under voltage due to a corroded mains switch.

I wonder if the PS3 turning off so much during copying files off hard disk etc.. would have hurt it? I would like to get it replaced under the 30 days and I don't think they penalize you if there isn't anything wrong with it, but it would just seem a bit bad. What do use think I should do?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 5, 2008)

Joshmcmillan said:


> It was something to do with our power why PS3 was turning off, we had an under voltage due to a corroded mains switch.
> 
> I wonder if the PS3 turning off so much during copying files off hard disk etc.. would have hurt it? I would like to get it replaced under the 30 days and I don't think they penalize you if there isn't anything wrong with it, but it would just seem a bit bad. What do use think I should do?



ha so i was right!!! i think you should be fine exchanging it for a new one. did you get it at a big box store like best buy? if so just tell them it doesnt work right and you want a new one.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Mar 5, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> ha so i was right!!! i think you should be fine exchanging it for a new one. did you get it at a big box store like best buy? if so just tell them it doesnt work right and you want a new one.




Yesterday afternoon half the power just went completely off and the electricity people were here till around 10:30 PM fixing it (the emergency ones), it didn't cost anything.

So you think it wouldn't seem bad if I took it back when it probably works perfectly? It is from Harvey Norman which is a pretty big store in Australia.

I'd just be worried they'd charge me if it worked perfectly.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 5, 2008)

Joshmcmillan said:


> Yesterday afternoon half the power just went completely off and the electricity people were here till around 10:30 PM fixing it (the emergency ones), it didn't cost anything.
> 
> So you think it wouldn't seem bad if I took it back when it probably works perfectly? It is from Harvey Norman which is a pretty big store in Australia.
> 
> I'd just be worried they'd charge me if it worked perfectly.



most of the time the big stores dont really care. you could say it keeps shutting off on you and you want a new one.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 5, 2008)

haters, haters everywhere. the amount of resistance to the PS3 from members of TPU is astounding. its not like people who own a PS3 go out of there way to bash people with the xbox. yet people who own the 360 do go out of their way to bash the PS3. i dont get it. i had the money so i bought the more powerful console. why is that such a big deal?


----------



## Ravenas (Mar 5, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> haters, haters everywhere. the amount of resistance to the PS3 from members of TPU is astounding. its not like people who own a PS3 go out of there way to bash people with the xbox. yet people who own the 360 do go out of their way to bash the PS3. i dont get it. i had the money so i bought the more powerful console. why is that such a big deal?



It's not made by Microsoft?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 5, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> It's not made by Microsoft?



lol, true.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Mar 6, 2008)

PS3 is AWESOME!!


----------



## ktr (Mar 6, 2008)

The Echochrome demo is out on Japan PSN...

The demo is a more beefy 37mb, with the only discerning difference being that it’s in 1080p and has a saucy female voice-over.

Controls translated:

Left or Right Stick: Spins perspective.
Hold R1: Spins perspective faster.
Hold L1 : Activates motion sensor to spin perspective.
Press Triangle: Goes into “thinking mode” (You can still spin perspective while mannequin stops.)
Hold X: Puppet walks faster.
Square: Snap the edges together to get a clean path connection.
Select: Toggles timer/control instructions.
Start: Pause.


----------



## Ravenas (Mar 6, 2008)

ktr said:


> The Echochrome demo is out on Japan PSN...
> 
> The demo is a more beefy 37mb, with the only discerning difference being that it’s in 1080p and has a saucy female voice-over.
> 
> ...



Dude I want to play this game so bad, I've been following it for a while. I like Sony's approach vs the xbox live content. Quality over quanitity


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 8, 2008)

Ya know I also own a 360 (well with no games, brothers friend wont give them back, I think Im gonna go kick his axx) and I love it, but I still think my ps3 is better. I just dont like haters man.

Any new exciting demos out yet? my email box is really full of add ons for games I dont have...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 8, 2008)

well im in the process of installing YDL !!! so far its a very simple procedure. i backed up all ps3 content onto an 8 gig flash drive. then i formated the ps3 drive allocating 10 gigs of space of 'other os.'  i switched the default from PS3 to 'other os' and reboot the system with the YDL in the drive. now it is installing. i bought a cheap ass usb keyboard/mouse from bestbuy to do the install and mess around with it. then im gonna transfer them up to my PC which currently has an 8 year old keyboard and 4 year old mouse. ill report in on how things turn out! and for those of you who have already done this, anything i should be aware of?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 8, 2008)

Wow, a semi guide would be awesome if you could Easy, that is when ya get done.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 9, 2008)

well first of all you have to buy YDL 6 for 120 bucks. but you can get YDL 5 for free. however thus far YDL 5-6 does not support WPA. so im not about to switch to WEP encryption when a 8 year old can hack in. so im waiting for a wifi card for my PC and i will put my router downstairs where the PS3 is and just use it wired. that should happen on monday. there is a workaround for WPA/WPA2 PSK on YDL but it is simply too much trouble for a console. so once im wired ill install it again. the OS itself is ok. it looks decent on the 1080p 42 inch tv. this is more for experimental purposes but is a nice little project to keep me occupied.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Mar 9, 2008)

Im at a LAN party, anyone wanna play something with me and my friend(he bought a ps3)?


EDIT: You know I always ask everyone if they wanna play something and people say yes and dont get on or ever play....if everyone is so obsessed with PS3 why aren't you online....I guess I stop asking cause its kinda pointless to actually comment on this page...GG


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 11, 2008)

Because Im in the process of doing a zillion other things. And the wife is in the room watching TV where I house the PS3


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 11, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Because Im in the process of doing a zillion other things. And the wife is in the room watching TV where I house the PS3



kick her to the curb! that always works well for me


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Mar 12, 2008)

I have a game I just bought if someone can add it to my list of games: Army Of Two


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 13, 2008)

1 more week until r6v2 !!!!  ive got  it preordered so hopefully it will show up on the 20th!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 13, 2008)

bah!! i just canceled my order from amazon.com! they weren't going to ship it until march 24th. obviously that doesnt work for me since it hits stores on the 20th... i guess ill just go to gamestop which is 3 miles away on the day it comes out.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 13, 2008)

Yay System Update Time!!!!


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Mar 13, 2008)

I thought you guys might be interested in this:
http://www.psu.com/Public-Home-Beta-to-possibly-start-this-month--a0003052-p0.php#


unless everyone already knows about that


----------



## Ravenas (Mar 13, 2008)

I heard closed beta ends early next month, and then open beta starts. Which will lead to a final release next month.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Mar 13, 2008)

Im pretty excited for home, I know its gonna be like the SIMs which Im actually a fan of ,well the MMO


----------



## Ravenas (Mar 13, 2008)

What exactly did this new system update do?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 13, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> What exactly did this new system update do?



hah, i have no clue. i do know they it was supposed to add in game messaging, but i thought that was for a later update.


----------



## ktr (Mar 13, 2008)

The new update is to increase stability (remove lag) of some online games.

edit: It also patches up multiple security holes.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 13, 2008)

ktr said:


> The new update is to increase stability (remove lag) of some online games.
> 
> edit: It also patches up multiple security holes.



good stuff.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 14, 2008)

have you guys seen the Motorstorm 2 trailer for the PS3 ? it looks awesome!! apparently they used a modified version of the Motorstorm engine. 

http://www.techeblog.com/index.php/tech-gadget/video-motorstorm-2-ps3-debut-trailer


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Mar 14, 2008)

ktr said:


> The new update is to increase stability (remove lag) of some online games.
> 
> edit: It also patches up multiple security holes.



Like Army Of Two, dang that game has some small but annoying lag points



Easy Rhino said:


> have you guys seen the Motorstorm 2 trailer for the PS3 ? it looks awesome!! apparently they used a modified version of the Motorstorm engine.
> 
> http://www.techeblog.com/index.php/tech-gadget/video-motorstorm-2-ps3-debut-trailer



Yeah I saw it, I wonder if its gonna be a lot cooler then the first, although I still play the first just think it needs more to it
anyone get new games lately?(I reserved MGS4)


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 14, 2008)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> anyone get new games lately?(I reserved MGS4)



i havnt gotten any new games. im still waiting for amazon to refund me the money from the canceled r6v2 preorder. its been 2 days! how long does it take, sheesh.


----------



## ktr (Mar 14, 2008)

Well most refunds (with any online or retail store) takes 2-3 business days.


----------



## bretts31344 (Mar 14, 2008)

Motorstorm 2 looks awesome. They finally put in split screen multiplayer. It really makes me mad when they remove this feature that should be included (in some way) into every multiplayer game. My brother and I love playing video games together, but we could not play Motorstorm together. I rented Devil May Cry 4 this week because the demo was awesome and I have heard great things about the previous games, but never played them. I plan on renting Army of Two next week. Anyone like it here? Here are some Amazon deals for PS3 games:

Skate -$40 (today only, might run out of stock)
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000P0QJ1E/?tag=tec06d-20

Eye of Judgement - $45
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000R3BLAI/?tag=tec06d-20

Stranglehold - $26
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000GPXSCQ/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Mar 15, 2008)

bretts31344 said:


> I plan on renting Army of Two next week. Anyone like it here?



Yeah the game is great the reviewers didn't like it much but who the hell listens to reviewers these days anymore? game is really great the online play is great and story line is short but I guess they want you to quickly play online. But this is a fun game, I stopped playing DMC4(which i need to get back too) to play Army of two. I recommend it to anyone that hasnt played it


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 16, 2008)

welp, i bought army of 2! gonna play it tonight. infinity, if you see me playing it send me a message and we can coop it tpu style!


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Mar 16, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> welp, i bought army of 2! gonna play it tonight. infinity, if you see me playing it send me a message and we can coop it tpu style!



I'm actually ready when you are Im usually always on, and if Im not on Im playing smash bros
so get on and just message me and Ill help you out and we can beat the game tonight if ya want


----------



## Ravenas (Mar 16, 2008)

Has anyone preordered MGS 4 from Gamestop?? You get beta access to MGO if you preorder it, but Gamestop said nothing about it yet. I'm assuming they just don't know yet.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Mar 16, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> Has anyone preordered MGS 4 from Gamestop?? You get beta access to MGO if you preorder it, but Gamestop said nothing about it yet. I'm assuming they just don't know yet.



I pre-ordered at this place called Play & Trade, In my opinion WAAAAAAAAAAY better then gamestop reliability wise and yeah I get online beta so they said.


----------



## Ravenas (Mar 16, 2008)

Cool good to know. I'm sure Gamestop will give them out, they just haven't caught on yet.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Mar 16, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> Cool good to know. I'm sure Gamestop will give them out, they just haven't caught on yet.



Yeah, just keep being excited about the game for now though ,lol

edit: I think I should go buy sonic the hedgehog for the ps3....only $20 now...its a sonic game....so its worth it


----------



## Ravenas (Mar 16, 2008)

Hehe, I'm very tempted to by the new rainbow six coming out...Ubi Soft pisses me off except with Tom Clancy games.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Mar 16, 2008)

EA kinda pisses me off a bit cause army of two online is 2 players......................2!.....what is that?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 16, 2008)

uhm...army of two locks up the ps3 !!!! like twice already. very strange. i think im gonna take it back...


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 16, 2008)

Good thing I didnt buy it already. I was fixing to head to Play n trade to pick it up. Looks like I wont now. Maybe Ill get smackdown vs raw 2008. That way my nephew and I can play~!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 16, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Good thing I didnt buy it already. I was fixing to head to Play n trade to pick it up. Looks like I wont now. Maybe Ill get smackdown vs raw 2008. That way my nephew and I can play~!



well maybe its just my copy or something. i dont know how that would happen tho... the game itself is pretty fun although i can see it getting old quick. i might just take it back on principle and put that money toward reserving r6v2 which is the game i really want.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 16, 2008)

so i exchanged army of two for a preorder of r6v2. hopefully there isnt something wrong with my ps3. any of you guys ever have your ps3 freeze up on you?


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Mar 16, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> so i exchanged army of two for a preorder of r6v2. hopefully there isnt something wrong with my ps3. any of you guys ever have your ps3 freeze up on you?



No not at all, oh well so much for army of 2 coop online


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 16, 2008)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> No not at all, oh well so much for army of 2 coop online



lol sorry!! i know, i was looking forward to playing coop with someone but it would have sucked if the game froze on me in the middle of an online fire fight! you would have been left all alone.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Mar 16, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> lol sorry!! i know, i was looking forward to playing coop with someone but it would have sucked if the game froze on me in the middle of an online fire fight! you would have been left all alone.



Its cool, but on another note, does anyone know how to take away scratches on the ps3? its not major scratches but its still pretty noticeable in the light....anyone know what solution to use?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 16, 2008)

well mine did the first 2 days after it was left on straight without my new cooling for it. That was it though.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 16, 2008)

@1nf1n1ty: You could do a google search for some scratch remover but anything like that should work. GS27 scratch remover, meguiars scratch x, hell any automotive one would work. Or you can try the furniture scuff and scratch mark removers (google them) or even the eye glasses scratch fixer. Tons of stuff really.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 16, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> well mine did the first 2 days after it was left on straight without my new cooling for it. That was it though.



youve got new cooling for it? where should i look for something like that? the thing is, it doesnt get very hot. it has good ventilation...atleast i think it does.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Mar 16, 2008)

it does, also depends on where you have your ps3, if its in a enclosed area etc. mine never freezes up or gets too hot or anything like that at least the cooler doesn't void your warranty like the 360 :/


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 17, 2008)

Oh I bought that nyko intercooler at compusa when they were closing down and had that huge sale. You can find it anywhere though, I think even Wally world sells it. As far as uber new cooling, I havent broke mine open to even think about messing around with it like that


----------



## ktr (Mar 17, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Oh I bought that nyko intercooler at compusa when they were closing down and had that huge sale. You can find it anywhere though, I think even Wally world sells it. As far as uber new cooling, I havent broke mine open to even think about messing around with it like that



Those things are known to kill consoles if they draw power from the console.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 17, 2008)

hrm...so i should look for one with an external power source.


----------



## ktr (Mar 17, 2008)

I don't think they make external powered ones. 

The fan on the ps3 is pretty powerful, and it will throttle up if getting hot, so if your unit is running at full fan speed all the time, then look into external cooling.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 17, 2008)

ktr said:


> I don't think they make external powered ones.
> 
> The fan on the ps3 is pretty powerful, and it will throttle up if getting hot, so if your unit is running at full fan speed all the time, then look into external cooling.



if it is a heat issue then there is something either wrong with the fan, the heat sensor or the actual faulty chips. i highly doubt the last two possibilities. it is in a nice location where it gets a lot of cool fresh air. hell i never turn the heat about 65 in the house.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 17, 2008)

been known too, but I dont know if I Actually believe it. It helps pull heat away from two places and brings in fresh cool air from alot better. I actually think them to be some of the best. I would necessarily call it drawing power from the console. More like drawing power from the wall and then sharing with the console . Mine works fine on both my 360 and ps3. Never had a problem from either. Of course, I also got the base cooler with the extra storage compartments on my 360


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Mar 18, 2008)

Just a confirmation whos is getting a game from this list:

Home
Killzone 2
GTA 4
MGS4
GT5
Haze
FF13
Resistance 2
R6:V2
Dark Sector
Soul Calibur 4
Little Big Planet
Bionic Commando
Prototype
Project Origin
Coded Arms Assualt
Theres more but too early to tell, I wanted to know so I know which games to get and play with you guys for the first time ever in my life.....


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Mar 18, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> so i exchanged army of two for a preorder of r6v2. hopefully there isnt something wrong with my ps3. any of you guys ever have your ps3 freeze up on you?



A couple of days ago Motorstorm froze for me. I'd been playing for about an hour and a half and it just froze at the start of a race, the music was still playing and when I ejected the disc it stopped, then I put it back in and the music started again.


I'm probably going to import a dual shock 3 from Hong Kong for AUD$66.98. I sold my brand new sixaxis I got in a deal with my console for $65, and considering the sixaxis is $79.95 new here $66.98 is pretty alright, but I spose u loose warranty.

I'll also buy one more game, I was thinking of importing COD4 from U.S. coz it's AUD$100 here and it's way cheaper there, and coz of the exchange rate at the moment, it'd only cost me like $58, but then I saw that it and motorstorm are the only 2 games that matter with the online point of view and it connecting to overseas servers. What game should I buy? I was thinking Devil May Cry 4?


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Mar 18, 2008)

Joshmcmillan said:


> A couple of days ago Motorstorm froze for me. I'd been playing for about an hour and a half and it just froze at the start of a race, the music was still playing and when I ejected the disc it stopped, then I put it back in and the music started again.



Wow I never had a game freeze on me, what are you guys doing to the pstriple?!?!


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Mar 18, 2008)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> Just a confirmation whos is getting a game from this list:
> 
> Home
> Killzone 2
> ...



I'm getting Home, GT5 and probably eventually GTAIV, MGS4, Little big planet, FF13, Resistance 2 and Soul Caliber 4.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Mar 18, 2008)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> Wow I never had a game freeze on me, what are you guys doing to the pstriple?!?!



I think it would just be software to do something like that with the music wouldn't it?

My PS3 has a reasonable amount of space around it, I don't bump it or anything.


----------



## Ravenas (Mar 18, 2008)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> Just a confirmation whos is getting a game from this list:
> Home
> Killzone 2
> GTA 4
> ...



Home will be free, so yes I'm getting it. I'm getting GT5, MGS 4, MGS 4 Online, FF 13, FF 13 Online, Resistance 2, GTA 5, and Killzone 2. Might get Eight days too... Little Big Planet looks good.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Mar 18, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> Home will be free, so yes I'm getting it. I'm getting GT5, MGS 4, MGS 4 Online, FF 13, FF 13 Online, Resistance 2, GTA 5, and Killzone 2. Might get Eight days too... Little Big Planet looks good.



awesome, then if you dont mind get online once you get one of those games and we can play


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 18, 2008)

im getting r6v2 on thursday when it is out in stores. the preorder of gt5 ships mid april and im sure ill be getting gta4 and mgs4


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Mar 18, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> im getting r6v2 on thursday when it is out in stores. the preorder of gt5 ships mid april and im sure ill be getting gta4 and mgs4



It's weird how Australia gets GT5: Prologue before U.S. Hmmm, wonder why?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 18, 2008)

Im getting FF13 (didnt hear about an online version) MGS4, DMC4, Bionic Commando for sure (throwback to NES DAYS!!!)


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 19, 2008)

haha i just got a dumb phone call from a voice recording stating that R6V2 will be at gamestop tomorrow evening. hah. i was not expecting that.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 19, 2008)

Haha, sweet. Cant wait for you to get it so you can show us all its goodies


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 19, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Haha, sweet. Cant wait for you to get it so you can show us all its goodies



you know, it would be pretty sweet if i could capture video with the PS3 Eye and send it somewhere so people could see it.


----------



## bogmali (Mar 19, 2008)

Newbie here

PSN Username: *JREchevarria*

PS3 Model: *80GB*

Accessories Owned: *Blu-ray Remote, 2x Six Axis controller*

TV Owned: *Hitachi 55" 1080p*

Games Purchased: *COD4, Ghost Recon AW2,Gran Turismo 5: Prologue *

Current Played Game: *COD4, Gran Turismo 5: Prologue*

Games looking forward to:*Gran Turismo 5, FFXIII*

Blu-ray Movies Purchased: *None*


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 19, 2008)

bogmali said:


> Newbie here
> 
> PSN Username: *Bogmali*
> 
> ...




added and welcome


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Mar 19, 2008)

Can you plz change my thing from 2x Sixaxis controllers to 1x, coz I sold it to get Dual shock 3 but havn't got it yet. Also could you put a space between the BT135 and bluetooth, and take uncharted out of currently played games.  thanks.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 19, 2008)

sweet, welcome bogmail. 

@easy yeah that would be awesome. honestly though, to me, that ps3 eye thing is too damn gimicky and something Im not interested in. However, if it could do video....


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 19, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> sweet, welcome bogmail.
> 
> @easy yeah that would be awesome. honestly though, to me, that ps3 eye thing is too damn gimicky and something Im not interested in. However, if it could do video....



yea, it is defin a gimmick. i bought it because i was screwing around with the weird games and figured it would be kinda cool to show off. i havnt used it in months. but i will keep it because companies are working developing some interesting games and things for it.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 20, 2008)

Oh wow thats good to know. Maybe if they come out with something snazzy I may get it


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 20, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Oh wow thats good to know. Maybe if they come out with something snazzy I may get it



i was trying to think of some cool ideas. i dont know why they could do something like a side scroller where it knows you are and you have to kill enemies or something.


----------



## ktr (Mar 20, 2008)

http://www.gtplanet.net/exclusive-f2007-video/

The f2007 in gt5p in action...its damn fast.

And the drivers fingers move to shift!


----------



## Ravenas (Mar 20, 2008)

ktr said:


> http://www.gtplanet.net/exclusive-f2007-video/
> 
> The f2007 in gt5p in action...its damn fast.
> 
> And the drivers fingers move to shift!



Hehe yeah, I was looking at this earlier it looks awesome. Are you buying the logitech racing steering wheel ktr?


----------



## ktr (Mar 20, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> Are you buying the logitech racing steering wheel ktr?




dunno.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 20, 2008)

R6V2 is ok. of course ive only played it for 20 minutes on single player and 20 minutes on multiplayer. the controls are fairly intuitive. the graphics are nothing to brag about. i didnt play the first vegas on console so i cant really compare. i played it on the pc and really liked it. playing FPS on console just doesnt feel natural to me. anyway, im gonna play it a lot tomorrow and friday and see how i like it then.


----------



## ktr (Mar 20, 2008)

New firmware coming out soon. 

http://blog.us.playstation.com/2008/03/20/firmware-v220-bringing-bd-live-to-ps3/

Great update! (no in-game XMB )


----------



## bruins004 (Mar 20, 2008)

Just to let you guys know that the Meta Gear Solid Essential Collection was just released.
This is a re-release of MGS1 - 3.
Info can be found here at gamestop: http://www.gamestop.com/product.asp?product_id=281885

Just a note and it might be a rumor, but this was a silent launch and each store did not get a lot of copies (from what I heard its only 3 - 4 copies per store), so if you want it get it now 

EDIT: I know its a PS2 game, but might keep us busy until the PS3 one comes out.


----------



## ktr (Mar 20, 2008)

Defiantly worth the 30 bucks no matter if it is a ps2 game.


----------



## bruins004 (Mar 20, 2008)

ktr said:


> Defiantly worth the 30 bucks no matter if it is a ps2 game.



This is one reason why I like having Backward Compatability.
Unfort. MGS2 and MGS3 wont work on the 40GB PS3, but MGS1 will


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 20, 2008)

Sweet, thanks Bruins.  also yeah I agree Easy, that would be awesome. And awesome to know how it works in GTS5


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Mar 21, 2008)

I got the full version of Calling all Cars and Pixel Junk Monsters today, there good.


----------



## Ravenas (Mar 21, 2008)

Pixel Junk Monsters is great, I beat it and got all rainbows. I'm waiting for the new expansion now.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 21, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> Pixel Junk Monsters is great, I beat it and got all rainbows. I'm waiting for the new expansion now.



i cant stand that game! i played the demo and got bored. tower defense games arent my thing tho.


----------



## bruins004 (Mar 21, 2008)

Woot finally got the 5 free Blu Ray DVDs yesterday.
I honestly didnt think they would ever come in.
Now its time to watch some full 1080p movies 

Also, just a quick question.
How can you check that the DVD output on the PS3 (esp. for regular DVDs) is set to 1080p?


----------



## bruins004 (Mar 21, 2008)

Just came across this guys http://blog.us.playstation.com/2008/03/20/firmware-v220-bringing-bd-live-to-ps3/

Seems that the new Blu Ray Profile is coming to us soon 
As well as some other goodies.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 21, 2008)

With my tv, I can push like enter or ok on the remote and it will tell me whats resolution is being displayed. For instance, my DVDs are normally 480p, but with my tv and the ps3, they are upconverted (quite well) to 720p. Regular HD TV is the same thing as well. Thats how I Tell.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Mar 22, 2008)

@Easy Rhino,

Sorry if it's any trouble but could you please make the following changes to my thing in the member list:
-Add Calling all Cars and Pixel Junk monsters to games owned.
-Take uncharted out of games currently playing and add my 2 new games.

Thanks. 



My older brother got a logitech force feedback steering wheel for only AUD$50 (around US$43) from EB Games that works good on PS3. The reason it was cheap is because it says it's for Playstation 2 and PC but it actually works on PS3 as well. I've used it in GT-HD-C, Dirt Demo and F1 demo and it worked good (force feedback and pedals didn't work in F1). He also said it works on his GT5-P Demo. Force Feedback is pretty fun, when you go over the jump at the start of the MT Eiger track in HD Concept you have to hold the steering wheel tight .


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Mar 23, 2008)

I bought Sonic The Hedgehog on PS3............20$


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 23, 2008)

wow, is it pretty awesome? Ive been wanting to get it but Ive not seen it anywhere for $20.00


----------



## bretts31344 (Mar 23, 2008)

I finally got around to ordering Warhawk today. Hopefully many people still play this game or else it was a complete waste. Sonic should be $20 almost everywhere now WarEagle.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 23, 2008)

Hmm, Ill check the famous Wally World and see if they have it for the ps3 that cheap. Or Gamespot or Play N Trade


----------



## bretts31344 (Mar 23, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Hmm, Ill check the famous Wally World and see if they have it for the ps3 that cheap. Or Gamespot or Play N Trade



Walmart:
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5013084

Gamestop:
http://www.gamestop.com/product.asp?product_id=270028

If you can find it in stock, it will definitely be ~$20.


----------



## Dangle (Mar 23, 2008)

bruins004 said:


> How can you check that the DVD output on the PS3 (esp. for regular DVDs) is set to 1080p?



It won't really matter since all it does is stretch and blur the image.  Your TV will already do this.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Mar 23, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> wow, is it pretty awesome? Ive been wanting to get it but Ive not seen it anywhere for $20.00



yeah it was worth the $20 its a sonic game and if you love sega and love sonic get it......ign and gamespot didnt like it they can go to hell though, it also loads up a bit faster than the 360 version my bro has it.... on both they kick ass dont think imma sell this game ever


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Mar 25, 2008)

Playstation 3 Firmware Update 2.20 is out. 15% done and it's thundering, better turn it off soon.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 25, 2008)

yeah just ordered it. thats bad ass that you can get a game for the ps3 for 20 bucks. gotta love it. I loved sonic too, so Im stoked.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Mar 27, 2008)

Gran Turismo 5 Prologue came out today in Australia. AU-IGN gave it 8.3. My brother had it pre-ordered I will probably ring him to see what it's like. I'm still pretty amazed that it came out here before U.S, it's usually the other way round isn't it?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 27, 2008)

Joshmcmillan said:


> Gran Turismo 5 Prologue came out today in Australia. AU-IGN gave it 8.3. My brother had it pre-ordered I will probably ring him to see what it's like. I'm still pretty amazed that it came out here before U.S, it's usually the other way round isn't it?



i think usually games drop in the US first.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 27, 2008)

they usually do. However circumstances usually happen where it makes it debut in other places first. Let us know how it plays will ya?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 27, 2008)

yea, let us know how it is!


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Mar 28, 2008)

My brother lives about 5 hours from me, but I will ask him and say what he thinks of it. I will get to play it in a few weeks when he comes home, I think it's after U.S. release date though.

I'm playing Formula 1: Championship edition at the moment, I really like it, has anyone else played it?


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Mar 28, 2008)

LOL!! 

Watch this:
Blu Ray vs HD-DVD http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywWfmRdOmJ0


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 28, 2008)

Nope havent played the forumla one. Nice youtube vid!


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Mar 28, 2008)

I just asked my brother about GT5. He said it's really good, looks good etc.. He said when people try to crash into you they go invisible in online which is good. He said sound is a lot better then other Gran Turismos.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 28, 2008)

Joshmcmillan said:


> I just asked my brother about GT5. He said it's really good, looks good etc.. He said when people try to crash into you they go invisible in online which is good. He said sound is a lot better then other Gran Turismos.



hrm. that is interesting about the crashing. i wonder if there is a way to allow it.


----------



## Ravenas (Mar 29, 2008)

Check out my post in the games forum, GT5 is getting crash damage.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Mar 29, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> Check out my post in the games forum, GT5 is getting crash damage.



Awesome. . Man the full version of Gran Turismo 5 will be HUGE.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 29, 2008)

Meh, I dont like Crash Damage. Then you have to spend money fixing it. Pain in the ass really.


----------



## Ravenas (Mar 29, 2008)

Yeah I don't particularly care for it either. I like racing not crashing, that's why I play racing games instead of actually racing.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Mar 29, 2008)

But when you do happen to crash, don't you reckon it would be better for the crash to be realistic?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 29, 2008)

Not in my game, no  However, it does make you drive alot better. One thing I love about Need for Speed, and the Need for Speed Underground series are, yeah you hit shit and wreck and all that, but its magically delicious that you arent hurting your car. God I love that!


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 1, 2008)

Someone on the internet sent me a PS3 VGA cable for FREE!!! It's a mayflash one. It would have cost them $62, plus they sent a male to male (or female to female) vga adapter and an audio extension cable with it. It works good, I think 720p looks a lot better then 576i..obviously.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 2, 2008)

Dude, someone is uber lucky1!!!


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 2, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Dude, someone is uber lucky1!!!



Yeah it was pretty random. I couldn't find any good reviews on it so I went through a seller that was selling them on eBay's feedback too see how many people had bought one, and then I asked them all what monitor they used it on and how good it was etc.. and in the first response, the guy basically said to me "it doesn't work on my monitor I'll send it to you if you want".


----------



## Ravenas (Apr 2, 2008)

Just beat Metal Gear Solid again...


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 2, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> Just beat Metal Gear Solid again...



Which one?


----------



## Ravenas (Apr 2, 2008)

Joshmcmillan said:


> Which one?



The first one, was the only one I hadn't played in a while.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 2, 2008)

Naw, I dont need it. Im using HDMI to my LCD to run my ps3. Thanks though.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 3, 2008)

Lol, when I said I'll send it to you if you want, I meant that's what he said to me . Sorry, I'll edit "'s into it now.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 4, 2008)

Haha, now I feel like a tard! <G>


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 4, 2008)

Nar, I didn't word it well to start with.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 4, 2008)

Haha yeah I guess, but still <G>


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 4, 2008)

who here uses windows media player to share video/music to the ps3?? it has been working great for 6 months and suddenly the PS3 doesnt see the windows media player library. nothing has changed in any of the settings!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 4, 2008)

I dont, never tried to figure all that out. Hell if I do figure it out, will be alot easier to stream porn to my ps3


----------



## Ravenas (Apr 4, 2008)

All of my "media" is on my mac, for that I don't use Windows Media Player to stream...I've never had a problem thus far with streaming though.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 4, 2008)

well its just weird that for 6 months it works fine and then suddenly it doesnt.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 4, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> I dont, never tried to figure all that out.



It's really easy to get it working. Just open windows media player, click on the little arrow below my library and go to media sharing, then there will be an unknown device there and just tick share my media with this device, then make sure you click accept and close the windows etc.. before you try it. Then there will just be something called the name of your computer in your music, video and pictures tab on the PS3.

I only set it up a week or so ago.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 4, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> well its just weird that for 6 months it works fine and then suddenly it doesnt.



Have you checked it's still ticked in WMP?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 5, 2008)

Joshmcmillan said:


> Have you checked it's still ticked in WMP?



yea, i rechecked all the settings.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 5, 2008)

Cool, so does that mean I have to put my "media" in a WMP type folder to get it to share or is it like remote access to my PC?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 5, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Cool, so does that mean I have to put my "media" in a WMP type folder to get it to share or is it like remote access to my PC?



you can tell WMP to choose whatever folder you wish. i have a folder called "Stuff" with all my music and movies and i have WMP put that in its library.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 5, 2008)

Sweet, guess thats what Ill do <G>


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 5, 2008)

I think mine just automatically chose My Video's, My Music and My Pictures from My Documents. .


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 5, 2008)

Joshmcmillan said:


> I think mine just automatically chose My Video's, My Music and My Pictures from My Documents. .



yea you can do that. but i prefer creating my own folders. i never use those pre-made "my" folders.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 5, 2008)

Mine does that too. However, it didnt fetch any of the "good" stuff off my external firewire hdd. So Ill have to move that stuff to my main hdd and I really dont want too


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 6, 2008)

well im not sure why, but WMP 11 will no longer share media with the PS3. it worked fine for 6 months and then suddenly it wont share. i even did resets of all media services on the vista box and reset the ps3. so now im using tversity and it works great. so long WMP.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 6, 2008)

Hmm, Ill have to look into this Tversity. I have yet to check out WMP11 and PS3 sharing.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Apr 10, 2008)

How many of you are getting GTA4? and how many of you will I see online and get to play with me and my friend that recently got a ps3 and my other friend that said he'll start playing his ps3 again when he see's GTA4 which is paid off?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 10, 2008)

i am getting it. im gonna preorder it tomorrow if i can get to the store


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm getting it, I'm pre-ordering not tomorrow but the next day.

@Easy Rhino,
With that thing on the front page, do you mind people asking you to change it all the time (whenever they get a new game or accessory etc..)


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 10, 2008)

The hell with GTAIV. That whole franchise is damn stupid. However, ya'll have fun with it.


----------



## ktr (Apr 10, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> The hell with GTAIV. That whole franchise is damn stupid. However, ya'll have fun with it.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 11, 2008)

Uh, no, no slapping me. The game sucks man, Im sorry I hate it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 11, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Uh, no, no slapping me. The game sucks man, Im sorry I hate it.



you hate it? why ?


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 11, 2008)

How do you know you hate GTA4?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 11, 2008)

Well, lets see, I hated the theme from the get go. Its not a genre I enjoy. The characters are retarded. Oh and I hated 1 through 3. So yeah, I hate it. But fret not. Those of y ou who like it, Im glad you do. Enjoy it. I hope it looks bad ass on the system. For me, I cant stand that game. But Im glad ya'll have taken an interest in my enjoyment factors


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 12, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Well, lets see, I hated the theme from the get go. Its not a genre I enjoy. The characters are retarded. Oh and I hated 1 through 3. So yeah, I hate it. But fret not. Those of y ou who like it, Im glad you do. Enjoy it. I hope it looks bad ass on the system. For me, I cant stand that game. But Im glad ya'll have taken an interest in my enjoyment factors



well i dont think ive ever talked to someone who says they hate the gta series. i can see people who dont like it, but not hate it. interesting.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 12, 2008)

Well, off the topic of hating the game, I am now a proud pre-order owner of the game.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 12, 2008)

Yeah, my nephew had 2 or 3 or both for the xbox, gave that a go again after a year or 2 and pretty much just wanted to smash his xbox ::rofl:: But I must say, the graphics on this game are pretty awesome.


----------



## xylomn (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey I need help 

Just bought a ps3 today plugged it in via the standard cable to set it up, when i plugged in the hdmi cable, set the ps3 to output to hdmi, then select hdmi as the source on my tv nothing appears on screen, the tv is detecting something is connected but not displaying anything.

My tv is the Samsung LE32R74BDX, it supports 1080i and 720p so it should be ok with the hdmi but it just aint 

I've tried looking for solutions but to no avail, ayone know any solutions


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 14, 2008)

Have you tried restarting the ps3? I had the same issue and it had to "sync" up. I actually connected it first with HDMI but then I went to the rgb cables and had to go back to hdmi (looked better). Make sure the audio is set up right as well.


----------



## xylomn (Apr 14, 2008)

can't set then turn off-on after applying hdmi the screen goes blank (obviously coz i'm using the rgb atm) switch to hdmi source on screen nothing there, i have no idea the button combination required to confirm the settings so after 30 secs it switches back to rgb.  so when i turn it off and on its still set to use the rgb output 

I wanna play in hd lol


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 14, 2008)

well you still can with RGB. But if you just hook it up HDMI after switching to hdmi and resetting it or powering it off and on, it should work. There is no reason for it not to. Also, make sure its on the right HDMI channel. Mine has 2, HDMI 1 and HDMI 2. I have it set to HDMI 1 as its the one Im using. and X confirms if its right.


----------



## ktr (Apr 14, 2008)

To reset video settings...

turn off the ps3 via the rear power switch. 

turn on the ps3 via the rear power switch.

Then hold the power button for a few seconds until you see video output (it should also beep). 


You should do all the video/audio configuration on the HDMI port. You do not have to switch.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 15, 2008)

Make sure your changing the output to HDMI as well as the resolution too one your TV supports.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 15, 2008)

yeah thats what Ive been saying, in a nutshell


----------



## xylomn (Apr 15, 2008)

ok sorry for being a dumbass this is driving me up the bloody wall...

I've tried the resetting holding down till beep still nothing over hdmi, i've uploaded a small video showing what i'm doing..

http://rapidshare.com/files/107547747/MOV01088-2.wmv

I have my tv set to show the hdmi input on the right and the standard rgb input on the left, if the switch worked the image should move to the right of the screen but as it shows it don't 

Hopefully this short vid will make it possible to know where the hell i'm going wrong...

btw thanks for all the advise so far


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 15, 2008)

unplug the rgb and only have the hdmi in. Try that.


----------



## xylomn (Apr 15, 2008)

tried it 

I think i'm gonna give up with hdmi and buy a component hd cable tomorrow, thank a lot for all the help though


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 15, 2008)

Welcome. On that video I noticed both were plugged in and you put it to HDMI. However, I dont think your TV was set to HDMI. Due to the fact you are running two different cables in, youd need to go to the remote or menu button on your tv and switch the output to HDMI. It doesnt go there automatically. Too bad I wasnt there to do it for you


----------



## xylomn (Apr 15, 2008)

i thought that might cause some confusion, i was using picture in picture to show both the hdmi and rgb outputs at the same time


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 15, 2008)

Yes well you were right. Id still try switching it to that. Im not sure it works with PIP. Try just hooking up the HDMI only. Then switching the TV to HDMI 1.2.3 or whatever the hell it is on your tv. Make sure its set that way on the PS3. Then try and run it.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Apr 15, 2008)

.....playstation store is under maintenance....YOU KNOW WHAT THAT MEANS!!!!Im actually excited...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 15, 2008)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> .....playstation store is under maintenance....YOU KNOW WHAT THAT MEANS!!!!Im actually excited...



heh, yea isnt it supposed to happen tonight? as well as the firmware update?


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Apr 15, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> heh, yea isnt it supposed to happen tonight? as well as the firmware update?



God i hope so, but my neighbor and I are gonna play motorstorm till the update heh
that is if it does happen tonight, Ill check on it


EDIT:"Hi, everyone! Just wanted to provide an update about the PlayStation Store. The store for both the PS3 and PC will be unavailable starting early morning Monday, April 14 through early morning of Tuesday, April 15. You will not be able to access either store during this maintenance window.

As you know, we are preparing to release the revamped interface of the PlayStation Store for the PS3, which will be available on Tuesday. Regular weekly updates of the store will resume on Thursday, April 17, along with the release of GT5 Prologue.

Thanks for all the positive feedback about the upcoming store design!"
Source:http://blog.us.playstation.com/2008/04/14/playstation-store-update-29/


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 15, 2008)

DTS-HD MA !! so apparently the next firmware update will support DTS-HD MA which means finally 24bit/48Khz audio compared to the 16bit/48Khz LPCM track. the LPCM track is uncompressed. the DTS-HD MA is compressed so which is better? it is a tough call and depends a lot on your setup and of course which audiophile you talk to.


----------



## Ravenas (Apr 15, 2008)

The update will be live at 11pm Pacific time.


----------



## ktr (Apr 15, 2008)

I bought the DS3, and its awesome. Not just the rumble, but the feel of the controller is much better. Hopefully, I will get GT5P this week.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 15, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> The update will be live at 11pm Pacific time.



so 2 AM eastern!!!! 3 hours!


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 15, 2008)

Awesome can't wait too see the new store. I get to play my brothers GT5 (he's coming home ), I wonder if I will get too play it before the U.S. release.


----------



## Ravenas (Apr 15, 2008)

Dude it's going to be awesome...New Store! New rock band songs (message in a bottle and simple man)! AND last but certainly not least, GT5!!


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 15, 2008)

Message in a bottle is a pretty good song, I used to like it when I had Guitar Hero 2.


----------



## Ravenas (Apr 15, 2008)

Joshmcmillan said:


> Message in a bottle is a pretty good song, I used to like it when I had Guitar Hero 2.



It's one of the best Police songs they released! Stewart Copland, the drummer for the Police, is one of the best drummers ever!


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Apr 15, 2008)

Joshmcmillan said:


> Message in a bottle is a pretty good song, I used to like it when I had Guitar Hero 2.



I keep thinking Genie in a bottle by christina aguilera....but I know thats not it.....WOO NEW STORE! btw imma start a server (if their are servers) for GTA4 when it comes out and my friends and i are staying up all night,if anyone wants to join you all know my PSN just message me on there


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Apr 15, 2008)

Update 2.30 Is Out And Live!!!!!!


----------



## Ravenas (Apr 15, 2008)

Holy hell it is! NICE! Can't wait I'll take a picture of the new store when finished!


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Apr 15, 2008)

26%woot


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 15, 2008)

Awesome, 1%!!! It's update 2.40 that's going to have in-game messaging and PS Home in it right? Wonder will there be any in between 2.30 and 2.40?


----------



## Ravenas (Apr 15, 2008)

Hmmm seems images aren't uploaded yet on the store front for games ect... All and all the new storefront is nothing less than perfect.


----------



## Ravenas (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 15, 2008)

im updating firmware now !!!


----------



## Ravenas (Apr 15, 2008)

Let me know if you guys are also experiencing no images on the store front. I'm sure they are working on it because it just launched, all in due time!!


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 15, 2008)

Anyone see this? Metal Gear Solid online details:
http://au.ps3.ign.com/articles/866/866483p1.html


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 15, 2008)

My updates done yay


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Apr 15, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> Let me know if you guys are also experiencing no images on the store front. I'm sure they are working on it because it just launched, all in due time!!



its cause theres too many people looking through the store


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 15, 2008)

HaHa, my PS Store has GT5 in it 

lol.



I get a couple of the icons, most of them are just a white square with a crack through it.


----------



## ktr (Apr 15, 2008)

The store front page has loaded fine for me, but when you start clicking around, the pics are missing. Give it time...

I submitted a request for the MGO online beta, hopefully I can get a key when they start given more away. I do have a key from the Japaneses Beta, hopefully I can enter the same key for the English. If not, I will get the pre-order or try and see if I can use the Japaneses version.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 15, 2008)

How did you get a Japanese one?


----------



## Ravenas (Apr 15, 2008)

I have the beta, simply because I preordered the limited edition from gamestop.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Apr 15, 2008)

ktr said:


> The store front page has loaded fine for me, but when you start clicking around, the pics are missing. Give it time...
> 
> I submitted a request for the MGO online beta, hopefully I can get a key when they start given more away. I do have a key from the Japaneses Beta, hopefully I can enter the same key for the English. If not, I will get the pre-order or try and see if I can use the Japaneses version.



where do you get the beta for MGO?


----------



## Major_Bunghole (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi all, you still accepting new members?


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 15, 2008)

Yay, another Australian PS3 owner in the PS3 Clubhouse!!

Do you have GT5?


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 15, 2008)

Resistance 2 Trailer!!!!


----------



## ktr (Apr 15, 2008)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> where do you get the beta for MGO?



Here are the instructions... http://shhhoff.gametrailers.com/gamepad/index.php?action=viewblog&id=273217

Its a bit annoying to sign up, because the names have to be in proper Japaneses characters.


----------



## Ravenas (Apr 15, 2008)

I don't know how else you can get I got it by preordering the me version.


----------



## ktr (Apr 15, 2008)

You know what...there might be an easier way. From what I have read, Europe gets the beta for free regardless of pre-order. So simply make a euro account.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Apr 15, 2008)

I reserved it but no free beta but I know I get the online play when I get the game


----------



## ktr (Apr 15, 2008)

Who did you pre-order from?


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Apr 15, 2008)

ktr said:


> Who did you pre-order from?



play n' trade I just called em and they said if they had some or anything they would of allready given it to me  so I was left kinda pissed called gamestop they said they dont have anymore so now Imma make a euro account heh


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 16, 2008)

Wow, I got a play n trade over here. Hell, I thought it was a local setup, apparently I was wrong....

Cant wait to update mine, which I will do here in a few hours


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Apr 16, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Wow, I got a play n trade over here. Hell, I thought it was a local setup, apparently I was wrong....
> 
> Cant wait to update mine, which I will do here in a few hours



I like them a lot better than gamestop/eb games/ gamecrazy/ etc.


----------



## Major_Bunghole (Apr 16, 2008)

Joshmcmillan said:


> Yay, another Australian PS3 owner in the PS3 Clubhouse!!
> 
> Do you have GT5?



Hi Josh, I sure do have GT5, Bloody grouse isn't it, my online username is fanman480, hopefully we'll get to race


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 16, 2008)

bah, i see people playing GT5P !!!! i want my copy in the mail now please!


----------



## ktr (Apr 16, 2008)

I will try to get my copy today, but most likely I gonna get it this Saturday.


----------



## ktr (Apr 16, 2008)

Sweet, my Japanese MGO beta code worked! Konami are deleting accounts made by foreign IPs, but luckily I was able to claim the code and download the beta.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Apr 16, 2008)

ktr said:


> Sweet, my Japanese MGO beta code worked! Konami are deleting accounts made by foreign IPs, but luckily I was able to claim the code and download the beta.



...........HOW?!?!?!?!


----------



## ktr (Apr 16, 2008)

I already told you...


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 16, 2008)

Major_Bunghole said:


> Hi Josh, I sure do have GT5, Bloody grouse isn't it, my online username is fanman480, hopefully we'll get to race



Maybe Sunday sometime.


@everyone else,
I think tomorrow you can download MGO without code from Europe? Not sure though, just read something on IGN.


----------



## ktr (Apr 16, 2008)

Yea, 

Supposlly, Europe get the beta w/o preorder. So it should be as simple as making a UK account. You still have to make a Konami ID.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 16, 2008)

Should be good then, I've never played a metal gear solid, but I know how good they supposedly are, I made a UK account yesterday.

Only 12 more days until GTA4 comes out!!!


----------



## ktr (Apr 16, 2008)

GTA4 is gonna be amazing. I am just reading the new reviews that just came out...and the detail that the game has. ***drool***


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 17, 2008)

Id love to get my hands on MG:O.


----------



## ktr (Apr 17, 2008)

From what I have ready, just make a UK PSN account, then make a US Konami ID, and you should be able to play in the beta.


----------



## Major_Bunghole (Apr 17, 2008)

Joshmcmillan said:


> Maybe Sunday sometime.
> 
> 
> @everyone else,
> I think tomorrow you can download MGO without code from Europe? Not sure though, just read something on IGN.



My only bloody problem with racing online is that I work shift work, (in the life of a nurse, shift work is a major curse), 2.45-10.00 PM. I went shopping last night and bought myself a Hyperdrive Racing frame which allows me to mount my G25 Racing wheel and pedals to it. It came with a bonus seat cover too, bloody excellent and very comfortable, it can also be adjusted for any size, I'm 6' and my youngest daughter who is 12 and a bit of a short-arse can also sit comfortably in it. Its also grouse for using it with F1 Championship Edition. The only small prob I have with the frame is that it doesn't have anywhere to mount the 6 speed/triptronic gear shift which is a separate unit to the wheel so at the moment, until I work out the best way to mount it, I'll have to settle for changing gears with the wheel paddles


----------



## Chewy (Apr 17, 2008)

^^ cant you build a wood desk of some sort Major Bunghole? I might get myself a "playseat" I emailed them a while back they said they are going to have a g25 shifter atachment for thier seats for sale near the end of this month.

 Yeah maybe build a post for the shifter out of wood and stick it in a small wood box filled with cement to hold it in place. something like that donno gotta take a crap!

 Ive yet to make a psn acount, but I just got GT5 Prologue today!


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Apr 17, 2008)

ktr said:


> From what I have ready, just make a UK PSN account, then make a US Konami ID, and you should be able to play in the beta.



I heard they are deleting the fake accounts


----------



## ktr (Apr 17, 2008)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> I heard they are deleting the fake accounts



They are deleting "Foreign made Japanese Konami ID accounts." As long as you make (and use) a US Konami ID, you will be ok.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 17, 2008)

Major Bunghole, if you wna play F1 online, I can right now. I sent u a request.


----------



## Major_Bunghole (Apr 17, 2008)

Chewy said:


> ^^ cant you build a wood desk of some sort Major Bunghole? I might get myself a "playseat" I emailed them a while back they said they are going to have a g25 shifter atachment for thier seats for sale near the end of this month.
> 
> Yeah maybe build a post for the shifter out of wood and stick it in a small wood box filled with cement to hold it in place. something like that donno gotta take a crap!
> 
> Ive yet to make a psn acount, but I just got GT5 Prologue today!



I'm sure I'll work something out, I'm pretty handy with that sort of thing, I was actually a boilermaker/welder back in the late 70's early 80's, trouble is I don't own a freakin welder, that'd solve my problems. And Josh, sorry but I can't race right now, too much shit to do before I go to work. I'll jump on the forum 2morrow between 3.30 and 4.00 PM cause I'm workin an early 2morrow an shoulld be rarin 2 go by the arvo.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 17, 2008)

How is it possible your post count is 0?


----------



## ktr (Apr 17, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> How is it possible your post count is 0?



Posting in the club section of the forums don't add to your post count.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 17, 2008)

Well shit, I didnt know that


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 17, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Well shit, I didnt know that



yea, i thought it was only in general nonsense


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 17, 2008)

Well I think it says it up on a sticky


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm downloading MGO as I type, .

What is that new Warhawk thing for AUD$9.95?


----------



## ktr (Apr 19, 2008)

Joshmcmillan said:


> What is that new Warhawk thing for AUD$9.95?



It's the second expansion pack called "Operation: Broken Mirror."


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 19, 2008)

yea ill download the mgo beta tonight! then maybe we will play ?


----------



## ktr (Apr 19, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> yea ill download the mgo beta tonight! then maybe we will play ?



not until the 21st. And hopefully my backdoor key will work.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 19, 2008)

hey, do you guys know any of companies that rent ps3 game servers??? ive googled for 30 minutes and come up with nothing...do they even exit? i want to rent my own vegas 2 dedicated server and form up a clan!


----------



## Major_Bunghole (Apr 19, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> How is it possible your post count is 0?



Ummm, I dunno WarEagle, maybe I don't exist, for all I know I might have vanished up my own bum


----------



## Major_Bunghole (Apr 19, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> hey, do you guys know any of companies that rent ps3 game servers??? ive googled for 30 minutes and come up with nothing...do they even exit? i want to rent my own vegas 2 dedicated server and form up a clan!



G'day Rhino, it seems that the PS3 online gaming system just matches you up with anyone that it thinks is at the same skill level, I'm probably wrong, but I've noticed you can have a friends list although I've noticed nothing that allows players to pick and choose who they compete against. It would be very interesting to know if its possible cause thats one of the great aspects of on line gaming with the PC. I wonder if Sony themselves would be able to give you any answers?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 19, 2008)

Major_Bunghole said:


> G'day Rhino, it seems that the PS3 online gaming system just matches you up with anyone that it thinks is at the same skill level, I'm probably wrong, but I've noticed you can have a friends list although I've noticed nothing that allows players to pick and choose who they compete against. It would be very interesting to know if its possible cause thats one of the great aspects of on line gaming with the PC. I wonder if Sony themselves would be able to give you any answers?



well i guess it is a question on how the playstation network handles internet gaming. when warhawk came out they had setup a massive server wrack of PS3s. so im not sure if you need something like that to handle a dedicated server. or is it that if i "host" a game it actually starts up a host through a massive network similiar to the warhawk one. 

i would host one but i only have 1 mbps upload speed.


----------



## Major_Bunghole (Apr 19, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> well i guess it is a question on how the playstation network handles internet gaming. when warhawk came out they had setup a massive server wrack of PS3s. so im not sure if you need something like that to handle a dedicated server. or is it that if i "host" a game it actually starts up a host through a massive network similiar to the warhawk one.
> 
> i would host one but i only have 1 mbps upload speed.



I only have 1mbps upload too, although I think it should be faster because my ISP plan is 'up to 24mbps D/L (i only get 5-6mbps) but upload is still 1mbps and when the host for a race is auto chosen in GT5 P, you very quickly fkow if they have enough bandwidth, and 1mbs doesn't seem to be quite there. Maybe when the full GT5 game comes out they will offer dedicated servers, then at least we wouldn't have to put up with the idiots whos only intent is to ram everyone else off the road to win. Ahh well, we can only dream I'm off to work now, cya's


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 19, 2008)

I would think that is plenty to do. Im not sure of any one out there that hose ps3 servers. I think the PS3 has its own contracts and stuff. Ill download the beta tonight when we go to bed, that way I wont tie anyone up.

And Major Bunghole, that question was already answered :[


----------



## ktr (Apr 20, 2008)

Finally got my first game after ~9 months of owning a PS3...GT5P baby!


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 20, 2008)

It's an awesome game eh KTR. What car did you get first? I got a Ford Focus.


----------



## Ravenas (Apr 20, 2008)

The first car I got was the Honda Integra.

The BMW 135i is a beast.

The BMW Concept 1 tii is also a freaking beast.

BMW owns in mid range sports cars in GT5


----------



## ktr (Apr 20, 2008)

It was a hard choice to pick the first car. But they I referred to Jeremy Clarkson of TopGear, and his car of the year was the '05 Golf GTI.


----------



## ktr (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow, C-9 is f-ck'n hard. I had to exit and enter the event until I see some shitty cars up on first position.

Btw, the integra might have been a good first pick, for one of the events requires it. damn it!


----------



## Ravenas (Apr 20, 2008)

The Nissan GTR 07 is a dream. Doesn't handle extremely well at high speeds, but it sure has some torque...

Does it have a turbo I wonder?


----------



## ktr (Apr 20, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> The Nissan GTR 07 is a dream. Doesn't handle extremely well at high speeds, but it sure has some torque...
> 
> Does it have a turbo I wonder?



Yea, its actually a twin turbo beast. I thought it handles well around corners.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Apr 20, 2008)

You guys having fun with GT5? I'm thinking about getting it with the wheel and everything...but my HDTV "lags" so unless I get a new HDTV, or keep moving my PS3 from my living room to my room, I guess no GT5 for me.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 20, 2008)

It is awesome. What are pplz best times on Eiger with cars like the Evo 9 and R34 GTR etc..


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 20, 2008)

i still havnt got mine!!!!! amazon preorder and it didnt even reach philadelphia until friday and i live only 100 miles from there. you think they would have gotten here by saturday. gayness!!!!!!!


----------



## ktr (Apr 20, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> i still havnt got mine!!!!! amazon preorder and it didnt even reach philadelphia until friday and i live only 100 miles from there. you think they would have gotten here by saturday. gayness!!!!!!!



You should have gotten it from your local game/electronic store. This ain't a high selling game. Fry's alone in one store has 100+ copies. I am debating if I should pick up the new Driving force GT. I have also heard the the clutch DOES work for the G25.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 20, 2008)

ktr said:


> You should have gotten it from your local game/electronic store. This ain't a high selling game. Fry's alone in one store has 100+ copies. I am debating if I should pick up the new Driving force GT. I have also heard the the clutch DOES work for the G25.



i know, but it was a present from my brother. he preordered it for me. nothing i can do but WAIT!


----------



## Major_Bunghole (Apr 21, 2008)

Thats bloody hopeless Rhino, you should receive it the next day assuming it was shipped on Thursday, and ktr, get the wheel, I wouldn't be without my G25. I'll have to check out the clutch tho, must admit I haven't even tried cause in the frenetic racing that goes on its hard enough keeping up with changing gears using the paddles let alone using the clutch and gear stick, though I do realize thats what its there for.


----------



## ktr (Apr 21, 2008)

I will wait for the DF-GT or the g25 to go on sale, then I will try to pick one up. I already spending $150 (DS3, GT5P, and GTA4) bucks on games and accessories this month for my PS3. That is pretty much my limit that I allocated for three months.  

From what I have read, you have to press the triangle button after the "start" logo passed. It only works with cars with proper manual transmission, so no GTR or the new lancer.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 21, 2008)

I've been using my brothers logitech driving force a bit with GT5 today. It's pretty good, has force feedback and pedals etc.. It was only $50 (prob cheaper in U.S). It is a PS2/PC and PS3 one.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm having a bit of trouble making a konami ID, server keeps having errors. When is it the 21st in U.S?


----------



## ktr (Apr 21, 2008)

Seems like they are going to delay the beta. High demand on Europe killed their servers again.

Edit: it seems is delayed till the 25th, but the beta will be extended.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 21, 2008)

Damn that does suck. I didnt even bother downloading it seeing as its gonna be uber high demand.


----------



## ktr (Apr 21, 2008)

This beta has been nothing but FAIL!

First the failure of bad codes, then the long time to download the first patch, next the making of a failed Konami ID & Game ID, and finally the failed servers.

FAIL


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 21, 2008)

PSN Username: not sure
PS3 Model: 80GB
Accessories Owned: HDMI cables, two Dual-Shock 3, Logitech headset
TV Owned: Samsung 56'' 
Games Purchased: Call of Duty 4, Motorstorm
Currently Playing: CoD4
Currently Looking Forward To: GTA4, SOCOM Combined Assault
Blu-Rays Purchased: Waaay too many to list

My dad plays 1 game at a time and only has like 5 games total lol.. we used to use it as a blu ray player but it always froze in the middle of them so we built a HTPC.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 21, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> PSN Username: not sure
> PS3 Model: 80GB
> Accessories Owned: HDMI cables, two Dual-Shock 3, Logitech headset
> TV Owned: Samsung 56''
> ...



your ps3 failed as a blu-ray player?!?!?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 21, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> your ps3 failed as a blu-ray player?!?!?



Yea I know.. I think we used it too much cause we watch movies every weekend. Ill try and get my dads psn name, hes in a really big clan that plays CoD4 and is gonna play gta and socom when they come out. I use to be in it before they stopped playing socom 3.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 22, 2008)

29th is good for 2 reasons and bad for 1. GTA4 and XP SP3 comes out. But for me it's the first day back too school after the holidays, lol.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 22, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Yea I know.. I think we used it too much cause we watch movies every weekend. Ill try and get my dads psn name, hes in a really big clan that plays CoD4 and is gonna play gta and socom when they come out. I use to be in it before they stopped playing socom 3.



well i find that strange. you guys should have taken it back and exchanged it for a new one!! i love my ps3 as a blu-ray player. best blu-ray player available so far.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 22, 2008)

woot! got my copy of gt5p!!!!!!! doing the update now! i cant wait to play!


----------



## ktr (Apr 22, 2008)

Sweet. I only wish for private match making...

I just bought the Ford GT, damn fast car, but doesn't handle like the GT-R.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 22, 2008)

my first car is the honda integra. how do i tune it!!


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 22, 2008)

GT5 Prelude a retail game or a free download?


----------



## bogmali (Apr 22, 2008)

Just got it the other day and started playing it. Bought the Civic SI and started racing arcade mode first then I realize that your hands get tired after the first lap using the sixaxis Need to get Logitech's Driving Force GT but the price is a little too much


----------



## bogmali (Apr 22, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> GT5 Prelude a retail game or a free download?



It is a retail game


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 22, 2008)

Ahh darn  I gotta save up for Stalker Clear Sky  I liked GT4 alot.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 22, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> GT5 Prelude a retail game or a free download?



GT5: PROLOGUE


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 22, 2008)

bogmali said:


> Just got it the other day and started playing it. Bought the Civic SI and started racing arcade mode first then I realize that your hands get tired after the first lap using the sixaxis Need to get Logitech's Driving Force GT but the price is a little too much



i know!!! my hand started to cramp up.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 22, 2008)

UPDATE: Driving Force GT is enroute Will post feedbacks


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 22, 2008)

I have Focus, Evo 9, Evo 10, R35 GTR, Ford GT, Integra, BMW, cappacino and that other car you win. I'm nearly finished the A class, I was playing split screen a fair bit today.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 22, 2008)

so the manual says you cant tune any of the cars in your garage until you complete C/B/A


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 22, 2008)

so who has completed the C/B/A part of the game? are their more races afterward??? it seems like there isnt much to this, even for a "prologue"


----------



## ktr (Apr 22, 2008)

There is S, which has the tuning options and penalty.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 23, 2008)

sounds like its not worth buying..


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 23, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> sounds like its not worth buying..



well,  it depends on how much you love the GT series. for me, it is worth it even if there isnt a lot of content. it is definately tiding me over until the full game is released. if you are not a big fan then i would just wait.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 23, 2008)

@wareagle, it is worth it, not as long as a full gran turismo but more then I expected. There is 40 events and then the added fun of trying to buy the F1 car.


lol I accidentally wrote hawk instead of eagle..


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 23, 2008)

haha, well, bird of prey, hawk its all good 

Well I love the series, but I like content too. Even if its only 30 or 40 bucks, It needs to be worth it for me. Sounds like the content isnt justifying the price. But I will grab GT5 when it comes out so


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Apr 23, 2008)

Sorry to interupt everyone and their grand ol' time playing the game I dont have yet....:..(
but is it a good idea to sell my psp and games for GTA4? or keep it and be happy and find the money some other way?


----------



## Ravenas (Apr 23, 2008)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> Sorry to interupt everyone and their grand ol' time playing the game I dont have yet....:..(
> but is it a good idea to sell my psp and games for GTA4? or keep it and be happy and find the money some other way?



Lol don't do that guy... It's not worth that much...


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Apr 23, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> Lol don't do that guy... It's not worth that much...



eh I dont really play my psp that much anymore need to know if theres gonna be a game that worth getting other than kingdom hearts game other then that I havent seen any good games lately.....said I was never gonna sell it then again its kinda sitting here so I thought about it today GTA4 is just a plus,lol


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Apr 23, 2008)

WELL ANYWAYS since I know how Im going to buy it......how is GT5? heard good things then again its a gran turismo game  what do you guys think so far is it as vast as the 1st-3rd?(didnt like the 4th too much)


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 23, 2008)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> WELL ANYWAYS since I know how Im going to buy it......how is GT5? heard good things then again its a gran turismo game  what do you guys think so far is it as vast as the 1st-3rd?(didnt like the 4th too much)



gt5 is a great game. amazing graphics, awesome sound, smooth gameplay. it is defin worthy of the $40 even if there isnt a ton of content. btw, if you have the second generation psp i may be willing to buy it off you...


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 23, 2008)

We win!!

http://au.ps3.ign.com/articles/868/868764p1.html


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Apr 23, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> gt5 is a great game. amazing graphics, awesome sound, smooth gameplay. it is defin worthy of the $40 even if there isnt a ton of content. btw, if you have the second generation psp i may be willing to buy it off you...



nah its first gen, its a fatty...I might not sell it though just need money some how I want GTA4


----------



## Major_Bunghole (Apr 25, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> well i find that strange. you guys should have taken it back and exchanged it for a new one!! i love my ps3 as a blu-ray player. best blu-ray player available so far.



Its a brilliant blu ray player, trouble is there's bugger all BD movies to hire at block buster, tell me, has anyone had problems with the online racing since the last update, (i don't know if it was the update 4 GT5 or burnout paradise city, but i can get online OK, its just when i try to enter a race in GT5, i get a Fail:1100000 message during matching. It was fine before the 15th of April, and I've done nothing to my network, seems the only way around it is to port forward. Time to go and test it again, F#$&%$g pain in the arse piece of shit network lol


----------



## Major_Bunghole (Apr 25, 2008)

wonde why my posts say 0 (0/day)????


----------



## ktr (Apr 25, 2008)

Major_Bunghole said:


> wonde why my posts say 0 (0/day)????



Posting in the club forum does not count to your post count, try posting in the other sections too.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Apr 26, 2008)

GTA 4 got a perfect score on IGN.....comes out monday...im so excited


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah I saw that as well, and it wasn't just any 10 out of 10. It was a straight flush, it got 10 for Presentation, Graphics, Sound, Game play, Lasting appeal and overall score (which isn't an average). UK IGN gave it 10 also.

I live like 45 minutes from the shop I pre-ordered it at so I have to get my sister to pick it up and bring it home the following weekend.. ohh the agony lol.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 26, 2008)

I know someone who works at Gamestop ill see if he wants to get fired


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Apr 27, 2008)

"UK, April 23, 2008 - Leading UK supermarket Asda has disclosed surprising figures pertaining to the forthcoming Grand Theft Auto IV, revealing that the PlayStation 3 version is outselling the Xbox 360 version to the tune of three to one."


Thought you guys would want to see that...the whole article is over at ign
LINK:
http://ps3.ign.com/articles/868/868764p1.html


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 28, 2008)

I posted that before.



Joshmcmillan said:


> We win!!
> 
> http://au.ps3.ign.com/articles/868/868764p1.html


----------



## ktr (Apr 28, 2008)

I been reading all the reviews for GTA4, and I am quite surprised and happy that the game runs BETTER (and looks better) on the PS3!!! I thought that we might get the short end of the stick, for this game did start PS3 development a little later than the 360.


----------



## Major_Bunghole (Apr 28, 2008)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> GTA 4 got a perfect score on IGN.....comes out monday...im so excited



JB HiFi are releasing it at a great price, $84.87 on either PS3 or Xbox 360, I'm heading 2 EB Games at 12.00 midnight for the big release. Hopefully they'll price match JB, if not i,ll be awaiting opening time outside JB 2morrow morning. This should be absolutely shit hot.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 28, 2008)

Major, Isn't JB Hifi only Australian? $84.87 isn't cheap in U.S. lol. Big-W has it for $84. Too bad I already pre-ordered mine at Target for $99.95, that was the cheapest I could find at the time.


----------



## Major_Bunghole (Apr 28, 2008)

Joshmcmillan said:


> Major, Isn't JB Hifi only Australian? $84.87 isn't cheap in U.S. lol. Big-W has it for $84. Too bad I already pre-ordered mine at Target for $99.95, that was the cheapest I could find at the time.



Yep, as far as I know JB is only Aus, but even tho we get ripped off for games compared to the U.S, the majority of outlets will be charging AU$119.00, so really, 84 bucks oz is bloody good. could you imajine the upraor if our freinds in the good ole US of A had to pay what we pay for games, remember that the exchange rate is around 92c at the moment, so we pay a hell of a lot more than 8c in the dollar (the difference between $1 us and $1 Oz) than those in the U.S. It stinks doesn't it.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Apr 28, 2008)

Joshmcmillan said:


> I posted that before.



...sorry I didnt know
MONDAY AT MIDNIGHT WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO IM STAYING UP ALL NIGHT!!!!!!!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 28, 2008)

t minus 24 hours!!


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Apr 28, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> t minus 24 hours!!



*HIGHFIVES EVERYONE* best part............FREE ONLINE PLAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Whos all getting it monday night and playing it?If so we should set up some online play or something


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 28, 2008)

Not long now. 7 hours till it comes out here (although I don't get it for a few days ).

@Australians(major), IGN just had an article saying that they couldn't find out what was cut out of the Australian one compared to the rest so it wasn't noticeable, but TBH I would have preferred it if they had cut out some of the types of stuff that's in it, anyway it'll still be fun .


----------



## Mediocre (Apr 28, 2008)

Sign me up 

Bought mine last monday after my cozumel/costa rica/panama cruise...took those poker playin fools for $400 and went out and got the 40GB, turismo, and the logitech wheel...

Mediocre
PSN Username: Mediocre80
PS3 Model: 40GB
Accessories Owned: 1x Six Axis controller, Logitech Driving Force GT, NyKO HD-Link (Y, Bp, Pr)...my one HDMI in use with PC
TV: Sceptre 37" 1080p LCD
Games Purchased: Grand Turismo Prologue (GT5 Prologue)
Currently Playing: Grand Turismo Prologue (GT5 Prologue)
Currently Looking Forward To: Full version Grand Turismo (GT5 HD?)
Blu-Rays Purchased: None


I got my tax 'stimulus' today, so wondering what else I might buy...kinda partial to racing/sports on the console, FPS on the PC....


----------



## Ravenas (Apr 28, 2008)

Mediocre said:


> Sign me up
> 
> Bought mine last monday after my cozumel/costa rica/panama cruise...took those poker playin fools for $400 and went out and got the 40GB, turismo, and the logitech wheel...
> 
> ...



I'm waiting on my tax stimulus!! Lol buy all foreign products and boost local economy!


----------



## Mediocre (Apr 28, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> I'm waiting on my tax stimulus!! Lol buy all foreign products and boost local economy!



Or go to walmart/best buy/etc and only support the big companies 

What a joke...either way, I'll take the $600 and run thats for sure...

Maybe I'll grab a dual shock, a blu-ray, and NCAA '08....

Any other decent racing games?

My bud is gonna bring his PS2 Logitech wheel over and we might try the 2P battle...I can just see him reaching over and turning my wheel so I spin out LOL I'd probably be me though, he's a much better racer...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 28, 2008)

> I got my tax 'stimulus' today, so wondering what else I might buy...kinda partial to racing/sports on the console, FPS on the PC....



ahh, you got your stimulus check by direct deposit right? i owed tax this year so they dont have my direct deposit info. i will have to wait for the actual check in the mail. the sad thing is that with my SS# i would have gotten it today!!!


----------



## Mediocre (Apr 28, 2008)

yeah direct deposit....i thought i heard they are mailing this friday or early next week. The wife's is being mailed and her SS# is low as well, so we're hoping for that $900 (her + kid) mid month...what it burn it up on is the question though


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Apr 28, 2008)

7hrs and 51 mins.....


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 28, 2008)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> 7hrs and 51 mins.....



hahaah. i will be working late tonight so i will be leaving right after work for the local gamestop. it is a school night so i hope i wont have to put up with a bunch of noobs and dorks. i just want to walk in and purchase a copy and leave.  6.5 hours remain!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 29, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

so i call gamestop tonight and ask them if i can buy gta4 tonight during the midnight sale. they said no, it is only for people who preordered it. so i drive to the store and ask them if i can preorder it and they tell me, "sorry but the deadline for preorders was 6PM"   

it was 7:15 PM !!!!!!!! and then they said that if i come back tomorrow morning at 10Am they may have copies. that doesnt make any sense. why would they have copies at 10AM tomorrow but not have one i could buy right now? regardless, i will have to buy it tomorrow morning.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 29, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> it is a school night so i hope i wont have to put up with a bunch of noobs and dorks.



Are you calling people that go to school "noobs and dorks!? lol


I'll ring my sister in a few minutes and ask if she picked up my copy, even though I don't get it till Saturday (I don't like living far away from shops )

It came out around 17 hours ago here.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 29, 2008)

My sister ended up getting it from Big W (not where I pre-ordered it from) for $78 which is a really good price here (around like getting it for $39 in the U.S.). I also asked her to pick up Mario Kart Wii while she was there (dw I won't talk about that here ).

How are you guys enjoying GTA IV??


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 29, 2008)

so far i like the game. i picked it up this morning. good story line and the graphics are what i expected. i tried to get into multiplayer mode but it says it cant contact the server!


----------



## ktr (Apr 29, 2008)

I got the game, but busy with homework, might try to play later today.

About the online, R* is trying to fix it. PSN users are having trouble connecting, XBL users are having trouble staying connected.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 29, 2008)

ktr said:


> I got the game, but busy with homework, might try to play later today.
> 
> About the online, R* is trying to fix it. PSN users are having trouble connecting, XBL users are having trouble staying connected.



thanks. let me know when you can play. i wanna see if we can call eachother with the in game cellphone and connect to fight some gangsters.


----------



## ktr (Apr 29, 2008)

I been hearing a lot of stuff regarding freezing on both the 360 and PS3 during intro screen, especially on the 60gb version. I am crossing my fingers and hoping it wont happen to me when I pop the game in.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 29, 2008)

ktr said:


> I been hearing a lot of stuff regarding freezing on both the 360 and PS3 during intro screen, especially on the 60gb version. I am crossing my fingers and hoping it wont happen to me when I pop the game in.



really? well i played it for 1.5 hours straight this afternoon on the 80 gig version and it played great. hope you dont get screwed.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Apr 30, 2008)

mine never froze....got this game at 12 midnight monday.....cant wait to do some multiplayer its gonna be greeeaaaaaat I think I rather not play at all then to always drop connections on the 360 dropping connections are annoying to me......GAME IS SO GREAT


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 30, 2008)

My GTA4 froze once and did these 10 second freezes. It stopped after awile tho. Great game I just think the graphics weren't as good as they looked in trailers.


----------



## ktr (Apr 30, 2008)

I have to say at 1080p on a 61" tv, the game does suffer a lot of aliasing issues. But who cares, gameplay > graphics

btw, can you update my profile Easy Rhino...

ktr
PSN Username: teh_stig
PS3 Model: 60GB
Accessories Owned: Blu-ray Remote, 1x SixAxis controller, 1x DualShock3 controller
TV Owned: Samsung 61" DLP 1080p
Games Purchased: Gran Turismo 5: Prologue & Grand Theft Auto 4
Current Playing: Grand Theft Auto 4
Games Looking Forward To: Gran Turismo 5 & Metal Gear Solid 4
Blu-rays Purchased: None


----------



## anticlutch (Apr 30, 2008)

GTA IV... heh. I honestly was expecting waayy better graphics from the game, but I guess that's the whole point of having trailers - to hype a game up. Don't get me wrong, I love the game... the storyline is fun (so far) and the characters are all believable which helps with the immersion, but the graphics (at both the standard 480p and the 1080i outputs) are rather distracting. It has so many aliasing issues it seems like Rockstar didn't even try to make it look nice. An option to adjust the screen (as in previous iterations of GTA) is missing, leading to a screen that gets cut off on both sides for me (I can't see how much money I have, I can't see how much ammo I have, I can't see how many stars I have until I get to 3 stars, some of my map gets cut off, etc.). Overall though, I think it's a game well worth the money.

anticlutch:

PSN Username: bakabakablah
PS3 Model: 60GB
Accessories: 2 x Sixaxis controllers
TV: 48" Samsung bigscreen @ 1080i (I don't know the exact model #)
Games owned: GTA IV, Assassin's creed, Gundam
Currently playing: GTA IV
Games looking forward to purchasing: GT5, MGS4
Blu-Rays purchased: none.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 30, 2008)

i read that gta4 on the ps3 runs at 620p while the xbox 360 version runs at 720p. you can tell on an HDTV !!LK!L!JLdjlj3oijojfojljrlgjogjf   but whatever, the game still rocks.


----------



## ktr (Apr 30, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> i read that gta4 on the ps3 runs at 620p while the xbox 360 version runs at 720p. you can tell on an HDTV !!LK!L!JLdjlj3oijojfojljrlgjogjf   but whatever, the game still rocks.



I really dont even care about that. All I know is that the end result, the PS3 still looks better, and the game is awesome.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 30, 2008)

ktr said:


> I really dont even care about that. All I know is that the end result, the PS3 still looks better, and the game is awesome.



they both look the same to me. the game is awesome and that is all that truly counts.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 30, 2008)

@Easy Rhino, can you update my profile on the first page too plz:

joshmcmillan
PSN Username: joshmcmillan
PS3 Model: 40GB
Accessories Owned: 1x Sixaxis, Guitar Hero 3 Les Paul Guitar Controller, Jabra BT135 Bluetooth Headset, VGA Cable/Transcoder
Screen Used: BenQ 22" Widescreen LCD @ 720p
Games Purchased: GTA IV, Calling all Cars, Pixel Junk Monsters, Uncharted, Motorstorm, Guitar Hero 3
Current Played Game: GTA IV
Games looking forward to: Gran Turismo 5, Playstation Home, Little Big Planet
Blu-ray Movies Purchased: None


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 30, 2008)

Can you play with a keyboard and mouse in gta4?


----------



## ktr (Apr 30, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Can you play with a keyboard and mouse in gta4?



Nope. 

But there are ways with the ps3 to be able to use a kb/mouse for games that don't nativity support it. 

Btw, it seems like multiplayer is working now.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 30, 2008)

yea, multiplayer works now and it is hilariously awesome. infinity and i were playing last night and it is a blast. just doing free mode is cool. you can run around and do whatever you want. definately going to play again tonight!!!


----------



## ktr (Apr 30, 2008)

Finally, I got the damn social club site to link up with my PSN login.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (May 1, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> yea, multiplayer works now and it is hilariously awesome. infinity and i were playing last night and it is a blast. just doing free mode is cool. you can run around and do whatever you want. definately going to play again tonight!!!



Yeah that was pretty funny I have my other friends playing now also so whenever just not tonight.....lol


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 1, 2008)

so who has gone into the statue of liberty? i did it last night and it is pretty weird. i won't spoil it if you dont know what it is. take a helicopter and fly to the statue of liberty and then drop out of it so you land on the top most level. you can walk through one of the four doors.


----------



## ktr (May 2, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> so who has gone into the statue of liberty? i did it last night and it is pretty weird. i won't spoil it if you dont know what it is. take a helicopter and fly to the statue of liberty and then drop out of it so you land on the top most level. you can walk through one of the four doors.



ahh yes, the heart


----------



## kylew (May 2, 2008)

Hey all, I've been meaning to join since I got my PS3 (begining of April)  I Just haven't gotten around to it yet. Well anyway, here's what I've got:

*PSN Username:* kyle-waller
*PS3 Model:* 40GB
*Accessories Owned:* Blu-ray Remote, 1x Six Axis controller
*TV Owned:* Hitachi 42" 1080p
*Games Purchased:* Ratchet and Clank, GT5: Prolgue, Sonic D), Conan, Everybody's  Golf, Folklore, Tony Hawk's Project 8, Ridge Racer 7, The Darkness, Uncharted, Resistance, Heavenly Sword, Armored Core 4, Assassin's Creed, Lost Planet, Gundam: Target In Sight.
*Current Played Game:*
*Games looking forward to:* Metal Gear Solid 4, FF13, Sequal to Ratchet and Clank? Midnight Club: Los Angeles and any decent RPGs 
*Blu-ray Movies Purchased:* Beowulf, 300 Spartans


----------



## ShadowFold (May 2, 2008)

Multi-player on GTA is a blast! I was at my friends house playing with my dad and it was so fun


----------



## Mediocre (May 2, 2008)

Yeah been playing GTA since wendsday and its a blast. I have slight issues with both the audio and video. Have to turn up the volume an extra few notches above what prologue was running, and I also find it to be really dark. I upped the brightness on my LCD (from 30 LOL) and its better, but now the blacks aren't really black....still a great game, too bad I only have like an hour a night to play 

Also grabbed a dual shock controller 

I'll have to hop on the multiplayer and give that a go tonight


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 3, 2008)

it's on late tonight! anyone who wants to play join me around midnight EST for some multiplayer chaos. i prefer free roam so that we can just screw around in the city. hope yall can come!!!


----------



## Joshmcmillan (May 3, 2008)

add me easy rhino.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 3, 2008)

Joshmcmillan said:


> add me easy rhino.



woot! will do. 

edit: let's make that 12:30!!! i'm still at work!


----------



## Joshmcmillan (May 3, 2008)

I've gota go mow a lawn or 2 (thats how I get money), I'll be back in 2-4 hours so I'll probably miss it. I'll accept ur friend invite whenever I get it and then I'll know when ur online so maybe I can play another time.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (May 3, 2008)

Make sure to add me everyone that wants to play tonight me and a friend are gonna play tonight, add and give me a time. Im Central!!!!


----------



## DaMulta (May 3, 2008)

Ok should I look for an older PS3 that will play PS2 games?

And which ones do that?


----------



## ShadowFold (May 3, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Ok should I look for an older PS3 that will play PS2 games?
> 
> And which ones do that?



Mine plays PS2 games, why wouldnt a newer one


----------



## DaMulta (May 3, 2008)

I thought they took that feature out of the newer ones.


----------



## erocker (May 3, 2008)

They did.  On the older models it has the PS2 processor physically in it.  The newer ones use emulation.


----------



## DaMulta (May 3, 2008)

so which is better?


----------



## Mediocre (May 3, 2008)

The 40gb won't play ps2 games at all. The 60gb (if you can find it) has hardware for PS2 games (therefore has most games that work), the 80 gb uses emulation (has fewer games that work), I also think you can play on the 20gb model (again if you can find it)


----------



## technicks (May 3, 2008)

well i am a proud owner now to.
still have it connected to my 22'' monitor, which is 720p and it sucks. 
will buy a 24'' full hd iiyama next week.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (May 3, 2008)

technicks said:


> well i am a proud owner now to.
> still have it connected to my 22'' monitor, which is 720p and it sucks.
> will buy a 24'' full hd iiyama next week.



What sucks about using it on a 22" monitor. Works great on mine. Does your monitor have HDCP or do you use a transcoder, if so which one?



Which multiplayer modes do people like best? I've only played free play and it seems really fun.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 3, 2008)

Joshmcmillan said:


> What sucks about using it on a 22" monitor. Works great on mine. Does your monitor have HDCP or do you use a transcoder, if so which one?
> 
> 
> 
> Which multiplayer modes do people like best? I've only played free play and it seems really fun.



Thats the only one that works for me.. all the other ones everyone just crashes..


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (May 4, 2008)

Joshmcmillan said:


> Which multiplayer modes do people like best? I've only played free play and it seems really fun.



Ill have to say team deathmatch and freemode never got the chance to play cops n crooks and I want to so bad


----------



## Joshmcmillan (May 4, 2008)

Man somethings gone bad. Me and my friend both with 40gb consoles and my brother with 60gb console can't get past loading screen with GTA4 unless we unplug it from the network. Must be coz it's weekend or something so heaps of ppl wld be on. Hopefully they beef up their servers asap.


----------



## ktr (May 4, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> so which is better?



The best one will be the discontinued 60GB, for it has the physical hardware to play PS2 games. The next choice will then be the 80GB, which is gonna come back soon in the MGS4 bundle next month. The 20GB also has the physical hardware, but it lack some many other features such as wireless.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 4, 2008)

when im in multiplayer i try and invite you guys! oh well.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (May 7, 2008)

Help, I'm outnumbered 5:1 (Xbox 360S3) in the GTA4 clubhouse.

Come join:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=780986#post780986


----------



## ktr (May 7, 2008)

Joshmcmillan said:


> Help, I'm outnumbered 5:1 (Xbox 360S3) in the GTA4 clubhouse.
> 
> Come join:
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=780986#post780986



done.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 7, 2008)

done.


----------



## hooflung64 (May 7, 2008)

JKT-Syntax
PS3 Model: 40GB
Accessories Owned: 1x Six Axis controller, FragFX
TV Owned: Westinghouse 26" 1080i
Games Purchased: CoD 4, Castlevania:SotN (PSN)
Current Played Game: CoD 4
Games looking forward to: Gran Turismo 5, Star Wars: Force Unleashed, Metal Gear Solid 4, Resident Evil 5
Blu-ray Movies Purchased: None


----------



## Joshmcmillan (May 11, 2008)

No one has been posting much.

So.. PS3's are pretty awesome eh.


----------



## Mediocre (May 11, 2008)

we're not posting because we're too busy with GTA5 

and yes the PS3 is awesome 

my buddy said yesterday he robbed a bank and got $250,000; so I've been on a tear to catch up


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (May 11, 2008)

60%!!!!! wooooooooooot on GTA4!!!!


on a side note: I wish they would stop bringing out killzone2 trailers I almost don't even want the game sometimes not that its teasing its that they said they were gonna release it last year and the year before that and they are just getting annoying and if it doesnt come out looks like x360 won this year again


----------



## technicks (May 11, 2008)

Yeah the thing is pretty awesome.
You won't find those kinda details in a pc game normaly.
But like i said before i am on 720p on my 22'' monitor and the screen is kinda jagged, like when having no aa in pc game. At first i was pretty dissapointed with the ps3 because i played Dirt and it looked way better on my pc. But a friend plays it on Full HD and he says it lookes much better on his screen.

Also downloaded lots of demos and i am now also hooked on Fifa street.


----------



## technicks (May 11, 2008)

Anyone installed Linux? Gonna install Yellow Dog 6.0 tomorrow.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (May 12, 2008)

.....just realized.....is there a game like gears of war on the ps3? I think sony should get a game like that anyone agree?


----------



## acperience7 (May 12, 2008)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> .....just realized.....is there a game like gears of war on the ps3? I think sony should get a game like that anyone agree?



I think  Killzone 2 will be a good solution. Many games now are starting to inmcorporate GOW like featues. Uncharted is a great example; with it's lack of a health bar, and well done combat system. GTA4 is another good example, as far as combat.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (May 12, 2008)

acperience7 said:


> I think  Killzone 2 will be a good solution. Many games now are starting to inmcorporate GOW like featues. Uncharted is a great example; with it's lack of a health bar, and well done combat system. GTA4 is another good example, as far as combat.



Im slowly becoming uninterested in killzone 2 now that they delayed it. I know its a good thing they delay games but good god can they please be true to release dates
Im not even caring about graphics anymore I just want the gameplay to be the best thing I have ever played in a game thus far.....Im still anticipating this game though just slowly losing interest


----------



## ktr (May 12, 2008)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> .....just realized.....is there a game like gears of war on the ps3? I think sony should get a game like that anyone agree?



edit: typo, I meant Uncharted is some what GoW-ish.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 12, 2008)

ktr said:


> Uncharted is some what killzone-ish.



is killzone like tombraider? cause when i played uncharted all i could think of was tombraider.


----------



## ktr (May 12, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> is killzone like tombraider? cause when i played uncharted all i could think of was tombraider.



Killzone is a tad CoD-ish, and a tad Halo-ish.

Just watch the trailer: http://www.gametrailers.com/player/33690.html


----------



## Joshmcmillan (May 12, 2008)

Woot uncharted. I'm around 25% through GTA4. Online is fun as.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 13, 2008)

so what is with this "haze" game i see advertised on TV. looks like crysis.


----------



## ktr (May 13, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> so what is with this "haze" game i see advertised on TV. looks like crysis.



Download the demo and check it out yourself.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 13, 2008)

ktr said:


> Download the demo and check it out yourself.


----------



## ktr (May 13, 2008)

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/33853.html


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 13, 2008)

man, haze kinda sucks. pretty much a run of the mill FPS. boring.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 13, 2008)

ktr said:


> http://www.gametrailers.com/player/33853.html



 1 month!!!


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 15, 2008)

i tried out both "grid" and "bourne" and didnt like either of them. grid felt to much like an arcade racing game and bourne was sorta boring. instead of doing awesome things you push buttons to watch him do awesome things.


----------



## technicks (May 15, 2008)

I liked the GRID demo.
Gonna buy the game tomorrow. It's better then the new NFS.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 15, 2008)

technicks said:


> I liked the GRID demo.
> Gonna buy the game tomorrow. It's better then the new NFS.



yea definately. i am just used to gran turismo.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (May 16, 2008)

Good News and bad news:
Good news- I beat GTA 4
Bad News- I think theres different endings and I got the shitty one

time to start a new game


----------



## ktr (May 16, 2008)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> Good News and bad news:
> Good news- I beat GTA 4
> Bad News- I think theres different endings and I got the shitty one
> 
> time to start a new game



Deal or Revenge?

Good news- MGS4 is GOLD baby!
Bad news - I haven't beat GTA4 yet, but I want it to last till MGS4.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (May 16, 2008)

I did revenge :...(
yeah im wanting MGS4 right now Im about to cancel my pre-order at play n trade and go to gamestop


----------



## ktr (May 16, 2008)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> I did revenge :...(
> yeah im wanting MGS4 right now Im about to cancel my pre-order at play n trade and go to gamestop



IMO, revenge was better ending. But deal had a more harder mission. 

This is the ending of deal (highlight below)...spoiler...

In deal, Dimitri tricks you in the deal, and you have to steal the money from the buyers rather than doing the drug trade. When successful, you get 250K. Roman dies from Dimitri's henchman, Dimitri kills Jimmy in the warehouse, you chase Dimitri via boat while he is in heli, then you do a switch off from boat to heli. Both of you land at statue of happiness island, and finally Niko kill Dimitri...So is it Kate or Roman you want dead. I say bros before hoes 

Btw, did you kill the "special someone" or walked away?


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (May 16, 2008)

walked away hehe


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 16, 2008)

bad news: i'm not sure if you guys spoiled gta4 for me
good news: i just saved a butt load of money on car insurance


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (May 17, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> bad news: i'm not sure if you guys spoiled gta4 for me
> good news: i just saved a butt load of money on car insurance



even if its spoiled would you stop playing it,lol

I havent played Uncharted yet but the demo was fun but, does it seem like theres gonna be a sequel for that game(I want to buy it no money right now, and with MGS4 coming out Ill still have no money for uncharted)

and also,lol: http://ps3.ign.com/dor/objects/714044/metal-gear-solid-4/videos/mgs4_remetal_051408.html

funny


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 17, 2008)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> even if its spoiled would you stop playing it,lol
> 
> I havent played Uncharted yet but the demo was fun but, does it seem like theres gonna be a sequel for that game(I want to buy it no money right now, and with MGS4 coming out Ill still have no money for uncharted)
> 
> ...




uncharted is an awesome game but if you are tight on cash just wait for mgs4. uncharted will always be there waiting.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (May 17, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> uncharted is an awesome game but if you are tight on cash just wait for mgs4. uncharted will always be there waiting.



yeah, Im playing mgs 1-3 right now and getting ready for 4


Im pretty pissed about sony though, because i recently read that microsoft and nintendo will have new a console in 2010, while sony will have one in 2012-13.......thats like giving microsoft  basically all exclusives.... anyone have anything to say about this? damn you game informer....


----------



## Joshmcmillan (May 17, 2008)

Never though about that. I just thought it was good because they will keep bringing out new games for the console for longer, hopefully Sony knows what their doing.


----------



## acperience7 (May 17, 2008)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> yeah, Im playing mgs 1-3 right now and getting ready for 4
> 
> 
> Im pretty pissed about sony though, because i recently read that microsoft and nintendo will have new a console in 2010, while sony will have one in 2012-13.......thats like giving microsoft  basically all exclusives.... anyone have anything to say about this? damn you game informer....



I heard the PS3 will have a 10 year lifespan. I agree with you though. The 'PS4' is really going to have it's work cut out for it. Exclusives sell consoles. MGS4 with it's 40 GB bundle at $599 will be a perfect example.


----------



## technicks (May 17, 2008)

Just bought Skate and Grand Turismo Prologue.
Pretty nice games.


My info btw.

PSN Username: technicks1981
PS3 Model: 40GB
Accessories Owned: 2x Six Axis controllers
TV Owned: IIyama 24'' Full HD
Games Purchased: GTA4, Skate, Grand Turismo Prologue
Currently Playing: Grand Theft Auto 4
Currently Looking Forward To: Gran Turismo 5 
Blu-Rays Purchased: none


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (May 20, 2008)

Im getting a new tv for 300$:

Its going to be a Samsung 42' 1080p LCD HDTV........im so happy, getting it this week and Imma pay off MGS4 and take my dog to the vet woooot!!!

EDIT: Ill take pictures of the beauty that is HD


----------



## acperience7 (May 20, 2008)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> Im getting a new tv for 300$:
> 
> Its going to be a Samsung 42' 1080p LCD HDTV........im so happy, getting it this week and Imma pay off MGS4 and take my dog to the vet woooot!!!
> 
> EDIT: Ill take pictures of the beauty that is HD



$300! Good job finding that deal if it's new, or used for that matter.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (May 20, 2008)

acperience7 said:


> $300! Good job finding that deal if it's new, or used for that matter.



Im not sure I think its new


----------



## ktr (May 20, 2008)

Haze got 10 fails out of 10 at IGN, for a total of 100% FAIL!

http://ps3.ign.com/articles/875/875229p1.html

I bet a lot of you now removed this game as your next anticipated title. I from the beginning never even considered this game.


----------



## Ravenas (May 20, 2008)

The demo wasn't horrible, seems IGN kinda went crazy on this game. I was thinking more of a 6-7 based solely on the demo.


----------



## Ravenas (May 20, 2008)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> Im not sure I think its new



No way...I just bought a 40" Sony 1080p LCD Bravia and it was 1,500$ on sale lol. If you got a new 1080p for 300$ that is over 40" it must have been stolen =)


----------



## acperience7 (May 20, 2008)

ktr said:


> Haze got 10 fails out of 10 at IGN, for a total of 100% FAIL!
> 
> http://ps3.ign.com/articles/875/875229p1.html
> 
> I bet a lot of you now removed this game as your next anticipated title. I from the beginning never even considered this game.


I was reading about Haze on ps3fanboy a bit ago. From what  the demo showed me I wasn't expecting a ground breaking title. I never really got into the hype around it, but i was expecting it to be really good. I was planning on buying it, but if  the reviews continue along this path I probably rent it sometime. As soon as I saw Mirrors Edge previews my funds were immediatly redirected anyways. 

Profile update>>> Games purchased and playing: +GTA 4, A ssasins Creed 
                              Currently anticipating: +Mirrors Edge, -Haze


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 21, 2008)

yea the haze demo sucks hard.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (May 22, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> No way...I just bought a 40" Sony 1080p LCD Bravia and it was 1,500$ on sale lol. If you got a new 1080p for 300$ that is over 40" it must have been stolen =)



lol we can only hope so


About haze: when I first saw it, it just looked....unplayable, then I saw the multiplayer and the levels and such and it kinda made me excited about it what you could possibly do...I dont know what happened but I guess its turning out to be ps3 not really the console it was cut out to be, broken promises let downs etc. I know its just one game but what about other games to come?......for all i know we could see MGS4 as the worst game cause gamespot or ign said so......that would piss me off so much


MGS4! WOOO


----------



## acperience7 (May 22, 2008)

I just finished Heavenly Sword, and it can be easily described in two words: EPIC PWNAGE If you haven't played it yet I suggest you do. Super short though, as I beat it in under 10 hours. 

Question: Is Assasins Creed this short as well?


----------



## ktr (May 22, 2008)

AC is about 20 hours, but very repetitive.


----------



## Ravenas (May 22, 2008)

acperience7 said:


> I just finished Heavenly Sword, and it can be easily described in two words: EPIC PWNAGE If you haven't played it yet I suggest you do. Super short though, as I beat it in under 10 hours.
> 
> Question: Is Assasins Creed this short as well?



Get Uncharted Drakes Fortune over Assasins Creed any day of the week.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 22, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> Get Uncharted Drakes Fortune over Assasins Creed any day of the week.



+1 on that. as cool as assassins creed is uncharted beats it in gameplay hands down. plus i think that graphics of uncharted are better than AC.


----------



## DaMulta (May 22, 2008)

1 more day till we have a PS3

GTA4 I can see you


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 22, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> 1 more day till we have a PS3
> 
> GTA4 I can see you



haha nice! let me know your info once you get it all set up!


----------



## DaMulta (May 23, 2008)

We has PS3


For 299 I bought the 40gig PS3 with motercross racing. That game is a lot better than the demo at walmart(runs a lot better)

Then went and bought GTA4 with a 2ed controler. The PS3 don't look that bad on a regular TV eaither.


Now it's just time to figure out how to install a 500gig drive on it.


----------



## Ravenas (May 23, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> We has PS3
> 
> 
> For 299 I bought the 40gig PS3 with motercross racing. That game is a lot better than the demo at walmart(runs a lot better)
> ...





Word of advice, I would recommend getting yourself a big 2.5" HDD and upgrading before you start saving and installing =P However, I can't say that's good advice because I haven't yet gone over 40gb (and I have Linux installed).


----------



## DaMulta (May 23, 2008)

Well from what I understand it's just a laptop hard drive. I'm just going to install the 500 and lay it next to it lol.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 23, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> Word of advice, I would recommend getting yourself a big 2.5" HDD and upgrading before you start saving and installing =P However, I can't say that's good advice because I haven't yet gone over 40gb (and I have Linux installed).



yea it will be easier to install the big drive now. when i did a format so i could put yellowdog on the ps3 i used up an entire 8 gig flash drive for backup purposes. plus it takes a litle bit to backup your stuff and then do a reinstall.


----------



## DaMulta (May 23, 2008)

Errm I'm used to PC GTA game play. It seems slower than a pc running the other GTA's on PC.

I have yet to try to play it with a keyboard and mouse.


It does seem good tho.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 23, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Errm I'm used to PC GTA game play. It seems slower than a pc running the other GTA's on PC.
> 
> I have yet to try to play it with a keyboard and mouse.
> 
> ...



well it is definately slower, but you will get used to it.


----------



## DaMulta (May 23, 2008)

Has anyone played Iron Man??

My son wants that game badly but I heard it sucked badly.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (May 23, 2008)

Bioshock on PS3!!

http://au.ps3.ign.com/articles/875/875945p1.html

Wonder how similar too the PC one it will be?


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 23, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Has anyone played Iron Man??
> 
> My son wants that game badly but I heard it sucked badly.



i played the demo and it was blah


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 23, 2008)

Joshmcmillan said:


> Bioshock on PS3!!
> 
> http://au.ps3.ign.com/articles/875/875945p1.html
> 
> Wonder how similar too the PC one it will be?



yea, but unless it has multiplayer i wont bother. plus i rather play with the higher pc res


----------



## Mediocre (May 23, 2008)

Hook me up with an update (I'll throw ya a bone...just quote, copy & paste) 


Mediocre
PSN Username: *Mediocre80*
PS3 Model: *40GB*
Accessories Owned: *1x Six Axis controller, 1x Dualshock3, 2x Fender Wireless Guitar, Logitech Driving Force GT, NyKO HD-Link (Y, Bp, Pr)*
TV: *Sceptre 37" 1080p LCD*
Games Purchased: *Grand Turismo Prologue, Grand Theft Auto IV, RockBand*
Currently Playing: *GTA IV & RockBand*
Currently Looking Forward To: *Full version Grand Turismo*
Blu-Rays Purchased: *None*

thanks!


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (May 23, 2008)

anyone in the mood for some free mode GTA4 tonight?


also has anyone seen that heart stopper burger on gta4 at the burger shot.........god I wish that was real im hungry....


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 23, 2008)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> anyone in the mood for some free mode GTA4 tonight?
> 
> 
> also has anyone seen that heart stopper burger on gta4 at the burger shot.........god I wish that was real im hungry....



im pretty sure i can play late tonight. how does say...12:30 AM EST sound?


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (May 23, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> im pretty sure i can play late tonight. how does say...12:30 AM EST sound?



sounds good Ill be on

today kinda sucks, my tax return didnt come in so I can buy the 42" tv today


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 24, 2008)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> sounds good Ill be on
> 
> today kinda sucks, my tax return didnt come in so I can buy the 42" tv today



you mean your stimulus check? i am getting mine next friday


----------



## ktr (May 24, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> you mean your stimulus check? i am getting mine next friday



There is your federal refund, your state refund, and the stimulus check. Not all people get the fed and state refund (mostly state). I already gotten $510 from the feds.

edit: just checked my checking acct, and I got my $300 stimulus!


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 24, 2008)

ktr said:


> There is your federal refund, your state refund, and the stimulus check. Not all people get the fed and state refund (mostly state). I already gotten $510 from the feds.
> 
> edit: just checked my checking acct, and I got my $300 stimulus!



yea, i just thought because it is way past april 15 that he was talking about the stimulus refund. i owed tax this year so no fed refund for me. i was even with the state and owed a little bit of local tax. my wife and i will be receiving $600 each next week from the stiumulus package. i cant spend it on gadgets though since we are saving for a new house.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (May 24, 2008)

I dont know which it is...I dont remember all I know is...Im getting money heh


----------



## DaMulta (May 24, 2008)

Went and bought a HDMI to DVI-I connector today.


1080p on my computer monitor!!!!


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (May 24, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Went and bought a HDMI to DVI-I connector today.
> 
> 
> 1080p on my computer monitor!!!!



woot! congrats enjoy 1080p


----------



## Ravenas (May 24, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Went and bought a HDMI to DVI-I connector today.
> 
> 
> 1080p on my computer monitor!!!!



Hehe, you got your sound working didn't you?


----------



## flclisgreat (May 24, 2008)

anyone know a way to hook ps3 sound output up to PC input so i can listen to it on my headphones


----------



## Ravenas (May 24, 2008)

flclisgreat said:


> anyone know a way to hook ps3 sound output up to PC input so i can listen to it on my headphones



I know how to get sound from your ps3 to your headphones (not through your PC though), and it's kinda complicated.


----------



## flclisgreat (May 24, 2008)

hows that, and what kind. all i have is USB headphones


----------



## Ravenas (May 24, 2008)

flclisgreat said:


> hows that, and what kind. all i have is USB headphones



ahhh...nvm, I have no idea since it is USB.


----------



## flclisgreat (May 24, 2008)

well i have headphones around, if thats the way


----------



## Joshmcmillan (May 25, 2008)

I have an RCA female to RCA Male cable with a 3.5mm headphone plug on the end (basically RCA extension cable with 3.5mm jack). But yeah if you have to use USB I have no idea.


----------



## flclisgreat (May 25, 2008)

Joshmcmillan said:


> I have an RCA female to RCA Male cable with a 3.5mm headphone plug on the end (basically RCA extension cable with 3.5mm jack). But yeah if you have to use USB I have no idea.




i did it!

used the rca sound out on ps3>to mini to rca(this) plugged into my line in on my sound card. have no double female rca plugs so for the moment i just wired the 2 male ends together, and had to find a program called audacity to listen to my line in sound.  but it works. ps3 sound to my usb headset,(plus i can use WMP/Vent/anything and hear it with my ps3 sound)


----------



## DaMulta (May 25, 2008)

I'm wondering if they could of made a crappier web browser for this thing.....


----------



## Joshmcmillan (May 25, 2008)

It's alright as a last reserve.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (May 25, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I'm wondering if they could of made a crappier web browser for this thing.....



......yeah it is pretty crappy but hey its the internet! least you got a web browser


-has anyone realized how shafted sony or rather the ps3 is getting?I mean they develop games on the 360 and port them to the ps3 its old news i know just something that bothered me today...what if they developed a game on the ps3 and ported it to the 360?????????????? never heard of a game that did that except for virtua fighter 4 or 5 which ever and it ended up being the ps3 to have the better looking just ign gave 360 a better score cause of the online play....DAMN YOU SONY AND YOUR NON ONLINE


----------



## DaMulta (May 25, 2008)

My 24'' screen was supposed to be 1080i BUT the PS3 plays 1080p on it


This also makes DVD upscaling the bomb!!!! I did find some problems playing DVDs that I recorded off the TV DVD recorder, it simply would not play them off the title screen. Also it didn't seem to like DVD+, but I only tried one + DVD in it.



GTA4 is better in 1080p, but the game could use more AA, and more AF in it. Maybe it's just being a PC gamer



Picked up Spiderman 3, and the Simpsons. Both are pretty good games for it.

I did find out in spider-man if you pause the game for an hour it locks up the system or goes into this big choppy mess and you have to reset the console.

I found this a little odd.
-----
Now to the web


The hot keys on the web helped when I figured out wich ones they were

I just wish you could upgrade the flash player on the browser, I don't know why it doesnt let you do this.(no porn  )

.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 26, 2008)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> ......yeah it is pretty crappy but hey its the internet! least you got a web browser
> 
> 
> -has anyone realized how shafted sony or rather the ps3 is getting?I mean they develop games on the 360 and port them to the ps3 its old news i know just something that bothered me today...what if they developed a game on the ps3 and ported it to the 360?????????????? never heard of a game that did that except for virtua fighter 4 or 5 which ever and it ended up being the ps3 to have the better looking just ign gave 360 a better score cause of the online play....DAMN YOU SONY AND YOUR NON ONLINE



it is because the ps3 is the superior machine and difficult to code and most companies are more concerned about churning out easy shit products instead of concentrating on a high quality product. thank god for gran turismo and metal gear solid.


----------



## DaMulta (May 27, 2008)

Well I have to say that I'm really loven the new GTA. Even tho I'm still from being very far in the game, it seems to have the best story line yet. There is only a couple of flaws that I have with the game. 

This is the first GTA where I didn't really listen to the radio. I simply don't care for the radio stations in this GTA. I mean there is a few good things being played, and maybe it will open more and more the more I play it. It's just that it doesn't seem to have the feel that the other ones have.

The motion controller, why is this option not available for driving cars when you can fly Helicopters and drive motorcycles with it.....

----
Also

How do I hang out the window in a car, left and right to shoot people?

I can shoot out the window but not like I could in other gta games. Also I can't beat up cars like I could in the other GTA games with a baseball bat, but that could be because I don't know how yet.


GOD I wish they put mouse and keyboard support in this game.


----------



## ktr (May 27, 2008)

I have two beefs with GTA4.

One is that this game suffers the dreaded car spawner, where you see the same cars over and over until you go very fast (beat the spawner) or change vehicles more often. For instance, I found and got in a rare Sultan RS. Then I saw 100's of more RS driving around and parked here and there. 

Second is the use of money. I got a shit load of money, but really there is nothing big to spend it on. Poor usage of money.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 27, 2008)

yea the money thing is kinda dumb. it would be nice if you could buy real estate so you dont have to drive so far away to save. a few more weapons would have been nice. also, i would like to fly the airplane!


----------



## DaMulta (May 27, 2008)

You can't buy new places to stay in this GTA?


WTF



I'm sure the airplanes were taken out because of 911


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 27, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> You can't buy new places to stay in this GTA?
> 
> 
> WTF
> ...



yea most likely. i guess a lot of people would fly those planes right into the remaining world trade center buildings. still though, they should have kept it. for a game that essentially brags about its own destructiveness, reenacting 9/11 fits right in.


----------



## DaMulta (May 27, 2008)

Does anyone else watch TV in GTA4?


hahaha


I was hoping that I could bu y a new place with a bigger TV, but now after you said that I have to say WTF.....



I hope they redo SA with a new story line, and maybe just maybe they will release more for this game for PS3.


----------



## ktr (May 27, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Does anyone else watch TV in GTA4?
> 
> 
> hahaha
> ...



When you have the choice to do playboyx or dwayne, favor dwayne...then you get a huge tv.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (May 29, 2008)

I wonder if GTA4 was a ps3 exclusive....would you be able to do more in the game?I think so


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 29, 2008)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> I wonder if GTA4 was a ps3 exclusive....would you be able to do more in the game?I think so



yea. the xbox360 is holding this game back.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 29, 2008)

just wanted to say hi..lol what happened to my amd oc thread? anyone have a ps3 they wanna trade or sell?


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 29, 2008)

AthlonX2 said:


> just wanted to say hi..lol what happened to my amd oc thread? anyone have a ps3 they wanna trade or sell?



where the hell have you been??


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Jun 1, 2008)

MGS4 got 9.9 out of 10 on IGN UK. GO PS3!!

http://au.ps3.ign.com/articles/877/877611p3.html

It will be interesting too see the U.S. and AU scores.


----------



## kylew (Jun 1, 2008)

I'd like to update my stuff 

kylew
PSN Username: kyle-waller
PS3 Model: 40GB
Accessories Owned: Blu-ray Remote, 2x Six Axis controller
TV Owned: Hitachi 42" 1080p
Games Purchased: Ratchet and Clank, GT5: Prolgue, Sonic, Conan, Everybody's Golf, Folklore, Tony Hawk's Project 8, Ridge Racer 7, The Darkness, Uncharted, Resistance, Heavenly Sword, Armored Core 4, Assassin's Creed, Lost Planet, Gundam: Target In Sight, Sega Rally, Skate, Spiderman 3, Motorstorm.
Current Played Game:
Games looking forward to: Metal Gear Solid 4, FF13, Sequal to Ratchet and Clank? Midnight Club: Los Angeles, Beyond Good and Evil 2? and any decent RPGs.
Blu-ray Movies Purchased: Beowulf, 300 Spartans, Wild Hogs


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jun 1, 2008)

Joshmcmillan said:


> MGS4 got 9.9 out of 10 on IGN UK. GO PS3!!
> 
> http://au.ps3.ign.com/articles/877/877611p3.html
> 
> It will be interesting too see the U.S. and AU scores.



I dont think it will be that interesting cause they always end up giving games lower than what they deserve, look at haze game was pretty good they gave it a horrid rating and the game was sold out at my gamestop...just goes to show that people dont give a shit about IGN or Gamespot or anyone like that....wish I could make a website for reviews, just remember US loves x360


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 1, 2008)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> I dont think it will be that interesting cause they always end up giving games lower than what they deserve, look at haze game was pretty good they gave it a horrid rating and the game was sold out at my gamestop...just goes to show that people dont give a shit about IGN or Gamespot or anyone like that....wish I could make a website for reviews, just remember US loves x360



i agree, except for the part where you say haze is a good game. that game sucks!!


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jun 1, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> i agree, except for the part where you say haze is a good game. that game sucks!!



lol I thought it was good enough to get!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 1, 2008)

Haze looks awesome from the commercials and reviews I see (just based off graphics and gameplay). I hope it isnt disappointing. Granted, I wont be buying any new games for awhile.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 1, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Haze looks awesome from the commercials and reviews I see (just based off graphics and gameplay). I hope it isnt disappointing. Granted, I wont be buying any new games for awhile.



download the demo and try it out.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 1, 2008)

Will Do.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jun 2, 2008)

........time for finals......wish me luck...


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Jun 2, 2008)

Good luck, .


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jun 2, 2008)

wow my teacher is so fucking cool...at the beginning of the class she was like "ya know if you guys are done and have to go to the bathroom and just so happen to have your back pack on with you*hint hint*, you know I cant really write you up or anything"....it went something like that but she basically said we could leave early if we finish the test early....lol


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 2, 2008)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> wow my teacher is so fucking cool...at the beginning of the class she was like "ya know if you guys are done and have to go to the bathroom and just so happen to have your back pack on with you*hint hint*, you know I cant really write you up or anything"....it went something like that but she basically said we could leave early if we finish the test early....lol



that's good. i always hated having to stay for the entire time period.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jun 2, 2008)

Also....I got a Smash Bros Brawl Tourney this saturday


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 2, 2008)

This for college or High school?


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jun 3, 2008)

highschool


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Jun 3, 2008)

I have exams this week as well. Had English and Maths today, Metalwork tomorrow, Science, History and Geography on Thursday and IST (Computer studies) on Friday. Fun times.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 3, 2008)

Joshmcmillan said:


> I have exams this week as well. Had English and Maths today, Metalwork tomorrow, Science, History and Geography on Thursday and IST (Computer studies) on Friday. Fun times.



josh, when are we gonna play gta4 again?


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Jun 3, 2008)

Soon, it was fun. I'm still under 35% and I've had it for over a month, how sad is that. this weekend I'm going somewhere with my family and next weekend I've got a friend coming over too do an assignment. So maybe the weekend after that, . Different time zones are hard.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 3, 2008)

Joshmcmillan said:


> Soon, it was fun. I'm still under 35% and I've had it for over a month, how sad is that. this weekend I'm going somewhere with my family and next weekend I've got a friend coming over too do an assignment. So maybe the weekend after that, . Different time zones are hard.



yea cause i can only do it friday and saturday night which is saturday afternoon and sunday afternoon for you. i am also below 35% and have had it since it came out. oh well, too much to do.


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 3, 2008)

In many ways GTA SA is better than GTA4. Sure things look a lot better in GTA4, but a lot of the feel is gone from the last hit.

Somethings are better in GTA4.
The map system is better
Cars drive better
Cell Phone( I love calling 911)
Being able to shop better
More BS shops


GTA4 is lacking somethings
No find a star lose the police
No bikes
No planes
Flip a car it doesn't blow up
No swimming underwater
No county driving-I really don't like this in town only stuff
No Gym, no Respect, no Sex appeal , No way to get fat and so forth.
No way to buy new places to live
Saves are automatic----A real deal GTA does not do this
No way to go into the airport
Can't go into the police station and cause hell(maybe I have not found one that lets you)
Radio stations suck


----------



## ktr (Jun 3, 2008)

You can disable autosave if you don't like it. There is respect and likeness in the game in the for my activities/missions with friends.


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 3, 2008)

With friends I have seen that, but not with normal people that walk on the street. I loved driving up in the hood and picking up a few homies to go shoot the cops with.

autosave
I have turned that off, but I don't that it should of been added to the game at all IMO.


----------



## ktr (Jun 3, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I loved driving up in the hood and picking up a few homies to go shoot the cops with.



There is a way to do that with gta4. Just be Dwayne's friend.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jun 3, 2008)

I am starting over on it and I killed.....*****************SPOILER**************

Highlight here if you dont care:
Dwayne, and playboy X said it was my fault and he left,so no house for me and no backup

Second time playing through is still really fun


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 4, 2008)

Well I was going to say that my 40gig ps3 does not play PS2 games whats so ever. It gives me an error message when I try and start it up.

So I guess no emulation like I thought there would be.l


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 4, 2008)

Yeah the 60GB is the golden boy. I think the 80 somewhat software emulates the games but the 20 or 40 dont. Kind of sucks to be honest.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 4, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Yeah the 60GB is the golden boy. I think the 80 somewhat software emulates the games but the 20 or 40 dont. Kind of sucks to be honest.



i have the 80gb and havnt tried playing any ps2/ps1 games on it yet.


----------



## ktr (Jun 4, 2008)

The 60gb, 80gb, and 20gb can play both ps1 and ps2 games. Out of the three, the 80gb only uses software emulation to play ps1 and ps2 games, while the 60gb and 20gb uses hardware emulation (hardware emulation is the best). The 40gb can only play ps1 games, but there is a rumor the Sony might enable ps2 emulation around October.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jun 5, 2008)

oh dear god one more day of crappy school!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

in other news  here are some videos that should interest ps3 owners:
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/usermovies/223814.html?playlist=popular

and!

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/usermovies/225666.html?playlist=featured


for the first link see what you can notice what game they're playing at the end


----------



## Ravenas (Jun 5, 2008)

@ damulta:

Cell phone sux later in the game, it's gets so annoying...People call you too many times and its annoying having to ignore tons of phone calls when you're trying to get stuff done.


----------



## ktr (Jun 5, 2008)

There is a new SR2 trailer...funny.

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/usermovies/225822.html


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 5, 2008)

ktr said:


> The 60gb, 80gb, and 20gb can play both ps1 and ps2 games. Out of the three, the 80gb only uses software emulation to play ps1 and ps2 games, while the 60gb and 20gb uses hardware emulation (hardware emulation is the best). The 40gb can only play ps1 games, but there is a rumor the Sony might enable ps2 emulation around October.



So I came pop in a PS1 game and it will work?


Hmmmm


----------



## ktr (Jun 5, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> So I came pop in a PS1 game and it will work?
> 
> 
> Hmmmm



yup.


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 5, 2008)

I was wondering if you used partition magic and copied the image of the disc from 80gig to the 40gig model it work for PS2 games.


----------



## ktr (Jun 5, 2008)

The ps3 has a data backup utility that allows you to move your data to a usb thumb drive. From there you can transfer the data to another ps3. You cannot transfer payed games / demos.


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 5, 2008)

You can always PULL the harddrive from the PS3 and hook it up to a PC.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 5, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> You can always PULL the harddrive from the PS3 and hook it up to a PC.



hey damulta, did you see you were mentioned in my article with david makin?


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 5, 2008)

Yes I did
(I'm good friends with him)


Here is what pa was talking about.
http://www.hwbot.org/quickSearch.do?hardwareId=GPU_1278




I'm going to look around about this, I was just wondering if someone could make an image of their 80PS3 and I'll try and insert that on the 40 gig. 

I wonder if there is a bios difference between the two, or if it's just software.


----------



## Ravenas (Jun 5, 2008)

Today's US Update:

Confirmed
Novastrike - Full Game 
Qore - Episode 1 ($2.99 per Episode, $24.99 for 13 Episodes)
Battlefield: Bad Company - Demo
Civilization Revolution - Demo - 1.08GB
NASCAR 09 - Demo
Guitar Hero III: Legends Of Rock - God Of War II Music Track (Free)
Rock Band - 2 Packs ($2.99 per Pack, $0.99 per Track)

Rumoured
Army Of Two - Veteran Map Pack
Fatal Inertia - Full Game ($29.99) and Demo


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 5, 2008)

battlefield bad company looks interesting


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 5, 2008)

Where do you find PS3 demos?

I went to the PS3 website on the PS3 and it told me there was no demos available.


----------



## Ravenas (Jun 5, 2008)

The PSN store.


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 5, 2008)

Ahhh


----------



## Ravenas (Jun 5, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Ahhh



Lol


----------



## ktr (Jun 5, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> You can always PULL the harddrive from the PS3 and hook it up to a PC.



As far as I know, the HDD uses some encrypted partition.


----------



## ktr (Jun 11, 2008)

Here is some dude playing mgs4 (streaming)...

http://www.justin.tv/thesnakesoup

Spoiler warning.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 11, 2008)

oh man. as much as i am looking forward to mgs4 i think im going to wait a little bit. perhaps a couple of weeks if i can.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jun 11, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> oh man. as much as i am looking forward to mgs4 i think im going to wait a little bit. perhaps a couple of weeks if i can.



yeah I gotta wait also...:/


----------



## flclisgreat (Jun 11, 2008)

pre ordered the LE.  i couldnt wait, now i have to as my lcd borked itself and i cant play in 1080p. meh maybe ill hook it to the tv for the first few run threws


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 11, 2008)

How does it bork it self to not work in 1080p


----------



## flclisgreat (Jun 11, 2008)

hdmi and vga ports on the one side of it are dead, the RCA(red/white/yellow) on teh other side work fine.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 11, 2008)

flclisgreat said:


> hdmi and vga ports on the one side of it are dead, the RCA(red/white/yellow) on teh other side work fine.



that sucks.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 13, 2008)

so who is playing battlefield: bad company ? it is ok i guess. i would rather play it on a pc though.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 14, 2008)

anyone know when dolby trueHD is coming to the ps3????? a lot of blu-rays are coming out with that rather than DTS-HD MA


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 14, 2008)

Im assuming with the next firmware update coming out.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 14, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Im assuming with the next firmware update coming out.



do you know when that is supposed to be ?


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Jun 15, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> do you know when that is supposed to be ?



+1, I  can't wait.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 15, 2008)

Joshmcmillan said:


> +1, I  can't wait.



ive been putting off watching 'there will be blood' just so i can hear it for the first time in trueHD.


----------



## ktr (Jun 15, 2008)

I am quite suprised that no one is talking about MGS4, both in this thread, and the whole site alone.


----------



## acperience7 (Jun 15, 2008)

ktr said:


> I am quite suprised that no one is talking about MGS4, both in this thread, and the whole site alone.



They're too busy playing lol. A guy on buddy list used to play GTA 4 with me, but now all he does is login to PSN play some MGS4 for a few hours and logs off.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Jun 15, 2008)

PS3 is getting better and better. 2 10 out of 10 games in the last few months is unreal.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 15, 2008)

Bad company is freaking horrible.. The aiming is atrocious and the "Destructible Environments" are a joke.


----------



## flclisgreat (Jun 15, 2008)

ok. mgs4 post. its fuckin awesome, would post more but been at it ~12 hours or so(with cut scenes, there long), and am going back for more.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 15, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Bad company is freaking horrible.. The aiming is atrocious and the "Destructible Environments" are a joke.



yea i dont really like it either.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 15, 2008)

flclisgreat said:


> ok. mgs4 post. its fuckin awesome, would post more but been at it ~12 hours or so(with cut scenes, there long), and am going back for more.



ha! keep us posted!


----------



## flclisgreat (Jun 15, 2008)

first run through ~16 hours(straight..). be for warned the end cinematic is LONG(think movie length), but well worth it.

these are the BEST game graphics i have EVER seen-on ANY platform. personal opinion, and thats only on an old crt 480i tv-cant wait to get a new hdmi cable and re-do it in 1080p

if someone where to cut out all the cut scenes and splice them together-it would make a very decent movie. lol


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 15, 2008)

flclisgreat said:


> first run through ~16 hours(straight..). be for warned the end cinematic is LONG(think movie length), but well worth it.
> 
> these are the BEST game graphics i have EVER seen-on ANY platform. personal opinion, and thats only on an old crt 480i tv-cant wait to get a new hdmi cable and re-do it in 1080p
> 
> if someone where to cut out all the cut scenes and splice them together-it would make a very decent movie. lol



you just finished the game in 16 hours straight?


----------



## flclisgreat (Jun 15, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> you just finished the game in 16 hours straight?



yes. and half of that was cut scenes.(little over 8 hours of just cut scenes, and i'm pretty sure they counted to my time)


----------



## ktr (Jun 15, 2008)

Well I know you can finish the game with in five hours (speed run it). I was reading the secrets of MGS4. And one unlock is to get Big Boss Face Camo. When you wear this mask, it causes enemies near you to cower in fear and/or run away screaming. If used against Haven Troopers, they turn unconscious immediately upon seeing the mask. But to get it, you must successfully complete the game on The Boss Exteme, using no continues, getting no alerts, killing no enemies, using no rations or stealth suit, and with a completion time of five hours or less!!! Freaking impossible by a normal human.


----------



## flclisgreat (Jun 15, 2008)

ktr said:


> Well I know you can finish the game with in five hours (speed run it). I was reading the secrets of MGS4. And one unlock is to get Big Boss Face Camo. When you wear this mask, it causes enemies near you to cower in fear and/or run away screaming. If used against Haven Troopers, they turn unconscious immediately upon seeing the mask. But to get it, you must successfully complete the game on The Boss Exteme, using no continues, getting no alerts, killing no enemies, using no rations or stealth suit, and with a completion time of five hours or less!!! Freaking impossible by a normal human.



no its not. ill have it eventually.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 15, 2008)

ktr said:


> Well I know you can finish the game with in five hours (speed run it). I was reading the secrets of MGS4. And one unlock is to get Big Boss Face Camo. When you wear this mask, it causes enemies near you to cower in fear and/or run away screaming. If used against Haven Troopers, they turn unconscious immediately upon seeing the mask. But to get it, you must successfully complete the game on The Boss Exteme, using no continues, getting no alerts, killing no enemies, using no rations or stealth suit, and with a completion time of five hours or less!!! Freaking impossible by a normal human.



ha! if you could do all that then what would be the point of even using the big boss face camo????


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jun 17, 2008)

1. I borrowed Uncharted from my friend on saturday, finished it sunday.......my god......best 3rd person game I've played since Gears of Fucking War, everything about it was just so great, was like tomb raider just......better and more fresh....I am just speechless on what the PS3 is capable of with this game....wow...

2. Bought Metal Gear solid 4 on Monday.......I havent slept yet.....this game is too addicting, and I thought Uncharted was great as shit, BUT MAN!few things I can say about this game,Geckos....Raiden....OMG THE STORY IS SO INTENSE....and I thought GTA4 was addiciting... MGS 4 is honestly the best game I have played so far, its been a while since I sat down infront of my tv and said "I love video games",lol cheesy oh god yes, but man! every person that has a ps3 and does not have this game....please get it great great fun MGS 4 will most def occupy me till resistance 2, FF13, killzone 2, kingdom hearts 3(lol i hope!), socom:confrontation, soul calibur 4, street fighter 4, gears of war 2, last remnant,fable 2, and many more damn games.....I love video games...havent tried online play yet, but I can only imagine, sure wish they would put a game like this in the MLG instead of a bunch of 360 titles...pfff not even Wii games which piss me off, SSBBrawl is still great!

EDIT: god I should sleep....


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 17, 2008)

oh man, you guys are getting me hyped. maybe i will pick it up this weekend.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jun 17, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> oh man, you guys are getting me hyped. maybe i will pick it up this weekend.



please do...for entertainment sake....i love video games


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 17, 2008)

btw, uncharted really is a great game. it totally slipped under the radar. if you really like that game and you loved metal gear then i am sure i will love metal gear as well.


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm really thinking about watercooling the PS3...that sucker is loud!!!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...le-_-Water+Cooling-_-KOOLANCE+Inc.-_-35127085


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 17, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I'm really thinking about watercooling the PS3...that sucker is loud!!!
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...le-_-Water+Cooling-_-KOOLANCE+Inc.-_-35127085



i heard those are dangerous. but yea, it is loud!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 17, 2008)

I would love to Watercool or Phase Change/TEC cool my PS3. The nyko cooler I got in December when CompUSA was going out of business (or was it november) has got Dust in the fans and it sounds like an old grandma who smoked alot in her youth coughing .

Im gonna check their site and see if they got a 300 dollar PS3 cooling Kit. I may dick around with it over the summer. HAHA


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 17, 2008)

http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/includes/modules/image_browse.php?code=557&type=more&nindex=1

Ya know, it doesnt look to hard to do really. I imagine the hardest part is taking off the outer shell without damaging the wires for the touch sensitive Power/Reset/Eject area and the back for the power brick.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 17, 2008)

http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?product_id=328

I imagine you could get this kit, and buy the ps3 kit separately and combine them. Or you can get the Exos-LT and go that route.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Jun 17, 2008)

Hmm, that's weird. My PS3 is really really quiet, I can't hear it unless I turn the computers off and tell anyone around to stand still. I can barely here it over the noise of my CRT TV. I think mine is a 45nm version, maybe there is a big difference in loudness?

I love Uncharted too, It's got the best story and cut scenes in any game that I can think of (I haven't played MGS4 yet).

I got a free $10 coupon for paypal on eBay, I might buy a PS2 to PS3 Controller Adapter. I could get it for less then $10 and pay nothing, or I could get one that supports PS1 or Guitar Hero Controllers if I paid a little on top of the $10.


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 17, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/includes/modules/image_browse.php?code=557&type=more&nindex=1
> 
> Ya know, it doesnt look to hard to do really. I imagine the hardest part is taking off the outer shell without damaging the wires for the touch sensitive Power/Reset/Eject area and the back for the power brick.



Looks easy for use PC users.


----------



## flclisgreat (Jun 17, 2008)

id imagine id never have any koolance parts in my pc, so why in my ps3?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 17, 2008)

Why would you water cool a PS3 :shadedshu...


----------



## acperience7 (Jun 17, 2008)

Mine's very quiet. Unless I have it sitting in stagnant 95 degree air. It's sitting near the floor now and seems quite happy.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 18, 2008)

better cooling is all I can think of. I didnt say the ps3 was loud, though lord knows the 60gb version does kick out some serious heat. I was complainging of my aftermarket nyko cooler. Koolance makes some awesome kits that cools very well. Id imagine Id put one in my pc so now problem with the ps3. Plus its a mod really. I was just throwing out some links to things to use.


----------



## acperience7 (Jun 18, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> better cooling is all I can think of. I didnt say the ps3 was loud, though lord knows the 60gb version does kick out some serious heat. I was complainging of my aftermarket nyko cooler. Koolance makes some awesome kits that cools very well. Id imagine Id put one in my pc so now problem with the ps3. Plus its a mod really. I was just throwing out some links to things to use.



Is there anyway to make those nyko intercoolers stay alive? I though they were a cool idea, but after some searching on Google most of them seem to die quickly. If I could find a way to replace the fans or something I would pick one up.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 18, 2008)

my PS3 defin gets loud on hot summer days.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 18, 2008)

Im sure there is a way to take it apart and replace them. I think the biggest deal is dust. My house, for all the filters I change and the register filters over the vent registers, still is dusty. Thats like a big cause for the fans to squeak, as well as cheap quality.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 18, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Im sure there is a way to take it apart and replace them. I think the biggest deal is dust. My house, for all the filters I change and the register filters over the vent registers, still is dusty. Thats like a big cause for the fans to squeak, as well as cheap quality.



yea, we have an assload of dust in this old house that we rent. we will be buying a place with central air at the end of july so that should make a huge difference.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Jun 18, 2008)

Imagine having a 360 though, some people say PS3 is loud and hot. My 360 was louder then my computer and most of us know that 1 in 3 die because of an overheat.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Jun 18, 2008)

WOO, metal gear solid 4 is in the house. lol.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Jun 18, 2008)

Sorry for the triple post, it gets lonely on here when it's night in the U.S. Firmware Update 2.36 is now live. I think the only thing it does is improve stability. Also, an official announcement of Firmware 2.40 to be coming soon and including the expected in game XMB and trophies. Next on the PS3 is awesome checklist, Playstation Home.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jun 18, 2008)

yeah I finished MGS4 yesterday......time to play again,lol


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 18, 2008)

Joshmcmillan said:


> Sorry for the triple post, it gets lonely on here when it's night in the U.S. Firmware Update 2.36 is now live. I think the only thing it does is improve stability. Also, an official announcement of Firmware 2.40 to be coming soon and including the expected in game XMB and trophies. Next on the PS3 is awesome checklist, Playstation Home.



no dolby truehd support yet????


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Jun 18, 2008)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> yeah I finished MGS4 yesterday......time to play again,lol



Not sure.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Jun 19, 2008)

Hmm, Sony and Konami announced a Metal Gear Solid database, but the thing I'm most interested in was on the IGN page, it said that it will be included in the next PSN update, midday on the 19th. Hopefully this means firmware 2.40. 

Here is the link: http://au.ps3.ign.com/articles/882/882764p1.html


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 20, 2008)

Well my son wants the Lego Indiana Jones game for his birthday. Has anyone played it yet?
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=8217134


BTW The Simpsons Game for PS3 is badass!!!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 20, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Well my son wants the Lego Indiana Jones game for his birthday. Has anyone played it yet?
> http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=8217134
> 
> 
> BTW The Simpsons Game for PS3 is badass!!!



i havnt played it, but a coworker of mine has it for the DS and plays it all the time at work   so i'm guessing it's pretty good.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Jun 20, 2008)

Does anyone on here use the voice chat in the XMB often? Is it just me, or does it seem to cut one person out of the chat every 15 minutes or so?


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jun 20, 2008)

Joshmcmillan said:


> Does anyone on here use the voice chat in the XMB often? Is it just me, or does it seem to cut one person out of the chat every 15 minutes or so?



havent tried it yet no one to try it with


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm loving GTA4 and NFSS, but I haven't had a lot of time to play recently.  I'm half way through Uncharted too, but I kind of dropped that.  Plus I am half way through Crysis, and I still have to finish Bioshock on the PC.

When I think back to the times when I would spend the whole weekend playing games...

Now I'm lucky to get 4 hours a week in.  Growing up sucks...



DaMulta said:


> Well my son wants the Lego Indiana Jones game for his birthday. Has anyone played it yet?
> http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=8217134
> 
> 
> BTW The Simpsons Game for PS3 is badass!!!



You bought another PS3 already?   Just couldn't stay away?

I have the demo for the Simpsons Game, it is badass.


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 20, 2008)

No this is the only one ever


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 20, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> No this is the only one ever



Oh, sorry.  I thought I saw a FS thread on some other forum a few months back where you sold your PS3, my mistake.


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 20, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> Oh, sorry.  I thought I saw a FS thread on some other forum a few months back where you sold your PS3, my mistake.



We haven't even owned a PS3 that long. So it wasn't me, maybe someone is using my name


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 20, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> We haven't even owned a PS3 that long. So it wasn't me, maybe someone is using my name



Nah, I'm sure I am just remembering wrong.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 20, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> I'm loving GTA4 and NFSS, but I haven't had a lot of time to play recently.  I'm half way through Uncharted too, but I kind of dropped that.  Plus I am half way through Crysis, and I still have to finish Bioshock on the PC.
> 
> When I think back to the times when I would spend the whole weekend playing games...
> 
> Now I'm lucky to get 4 hours a week in.  Growing up sucks...



yea, a lot more responsibility and what not   i try and stick to 1 game at a time. if i get to many going then i find that i never finish any and the experience isnt as fun.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Jun 21, 2008)

grrr, when is 2.40 coming out??

I'm getting impatient.


----------



## acperience7 (Jun 23, 2008)

Joshmcmillan said:


> grrr, when is 2.40 coming out??
> 
> I'm getting impatient.


I think it's coming in mid-July.


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 23, 2008)

Damn it installs but doesn't work.


----------



## flclisgreat (Jun 23, 2008)

i tried the same thing. it did the auto install thing, but i just lol'ed and unplugged it


----------



## ktr (Jun 23, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Damn it installs but doesn't work.



Follow this thread: http://forums.ps2dev.org/viewtopic.php?t=7099


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Jun 23, 2008)

I downloaded the driver and installed it, and following the instructions but I still only got to the same place. Maybe I done it wrong.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jun 24, 2008)

Anyone having a problem with Folding@Home ? Mine wnt stop doing the loading logo thing where the arrows go in circles anyone having this problem?


----------



## acperience7 (Jun 25, 2008)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> Anyone having a problem with Folding@Home ? Mine wnt stop doing the loading logo thing where the arrows go in circles anyone having this problem?



Try looking at this site: http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1813


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jun 26, 2008)

That didnt help much....F@H just wont load up its stuck in its own loading process at the desktop


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jun 27, 2008)

Woot got the tornado gun in MGS4, love looking at people fly!


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm completely amazed at how much fun Metal Gear Solid 4 was. It's the best game I've ever played in my life.


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 27, 2008)

Lego Indiana Jones


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 28, 2008)

So wait, we can hook up our PS3 pads like the xbox 360 pad and use it with the computer? If so, Im gonna hook my chill stream up and use it with my Dolphin (GC Emulator) instead of this 360 controller. That controller is either damaged or bugged because it has messed up controls on it.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Jun 28, 2008)

Do you have a gamecube emulator that works? How big are the roms?


----------



## ktr (Jun 28, 2008)

Joshmcmillan said:


> Do you have a gamecube emulator that works? How big are the roms?



I only have one GC rom, and it is SSBM, and it is 1.43GB. It plays ok...

But I just go a wii the other week, and placed an order for SSBB.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Jun 28, 2008)

I really liked gamecube, I have more of them then I do any other console. SSBM is good, and brawl looks even better. I have a wii as well.

Just to stay on topic with the PS3 Clubhouse, I'll say that I've never played a game on Gamecube or Wii as good as Metal Gear Solid 4, Zelda Wind Waker came close though.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Jun 28, 2008)

Anyone see that Sony announced a News and Weather feature for the PS3? Sound familiar?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 28, 2008)

Joshmcmillan said:


> Anyone see that Sony announced a News and Weather feature for the PS3? Sound familiar?



that is kinda cool. i prolly will never use it though cause i have a pc...


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 28, 2008)

Yeah, Dolphin Beta 1.3.4. It actually plays at a damn decent level not to mention SSBM is 100% playable and fast. Catch is, you have to have at least a dual core system and a 64 bit os.

I installed that PS3 LinUSB - Win32 file and used the other file. Needless to say it shot my system to shit. None of my USB Peripherals would work at all. My ethernet went down so I couldnt connect and one nasty side effect is I had to uninstall all that crap with my keyboard. Good thing I know some short cuts. I need something that would work for the controller on a 64 bit OS that wont kill my system like it did. Any ideas?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 28, 2008)

Oh and I got Battalion Wars and Fire Emblem Path of Radiance as my roms, so far. I got a couple sites for GC Roms only, however, its not polite to talk in the open about it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 28, 2008)

well, i gave in and am currently installing MGS4  i cant wait to play!!!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 28, 2008)

Anyone else have the same problem like I describe with the LinuxUSB Win32 drivers?


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Jun 29, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> well, i gave in and am currently installing MGS4  i cant wait to play!!!



Man it's awesome. Fun at the start, but by the end, WOAH!!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 29, 2008)

Blurgh guess Im the only one, haha.


----------



## flclisgreat (Jun 29, 2008)

this is BS!!. i tried to use my debit card last night to buy a game in the PS store. said my info was wrong a few times and it wouldnt work. go check my bank account today to see how much i had and i find i got billed 7 times for $1 each time from sony. WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ktr (Jun 30, 2008)

http://blog.us.playstation.com/2008/06/29/firmware-v240-walkthrough-part-1-the-xmb/

sneak peak of fw v2.40


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Jun 30, 2008)

ktr said:


> http://blog.us.playstation.com/2008/06/29/firmware-v240-walkthrough-part-1-the-xmb/
> 
> sneak peak of fw v2.40



That looks heaps good. Will you let us all know when they post the next video with trophies?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 30, 2008)

flclisgreat said:


> this is BS!!. i tried to use my debit card last night to buy a game in the PS store. said my info was wrong a few times and it wouldnt work. go check my bank account today to see how much i had and i find i got billed 7 times for $1 each time from sony. WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!



wtf that makes no sense! call them!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 30, 2008)

ktr said:


> http://blog.us.playstation.com/2008/06/29/firmware-v240-walkthrough-part-1-the-xmb/
> 
> sneak peak of fw v2.40



awesome. finally i can send messages without leaving any games. (some games like R6V2 have the ability to send messages in game in the menu section.) i also like that you can play music you have on your HDD while playing the game.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 30, 2008)

Joshmcmillan said:


> Man it's awesome. Fun at the start, but by the end, WOAH!!



ok, well so far i have mixed feelings... first, the graphics are awesome. absolutely no flaws there. the audio is spectacular on a 5.1 setting. im hearing bullets wiz by my head and it makes the environment really stand out. i love the control settings. it is fairly easy to aim the cursor so kudos to the game makers for that. the action is intense but not overbearing and out of control. the story is interesting with good character development. now the cutscenes are a bit burdonsome. i admit that i am not as steeped in metal gear lore as some fans out there. but i really am getting tired of the 10-15 minutes scenes of endless talking and story development. i mean, i can always just skip it and move on to the action, but then i feel like ive missed something. i think they could have kept the scenes down to less than 5 minutes.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Jun 30, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> ok, well so far i have mixed feelings... first, the graphics are awesome. absolutely no flaws there. the audio is spectacular on a 5.1 setting. im hearing bullets wiz by my head and it makes the environment really stand out. i love the control settings. it is fairly easy to aim the cursor so kudos to the game makers for that. the action is intense but not overbearing and out of control. the story is interesting with good character development. now the cutscenes are a bit burdonsome. i admit that i am not as steeped in metal gear lore as some fans out there. but i really am getting tired of the 10-15 minutes scenes of endless talking and story development. i mean, i can always just skip it and move on to the action, but then i feel like ive missed something. i think they could have kept the scenes down to less than 5 minutes.



I thought the cut scenes were some of the best parts. I admit the technical cut scenes were it goes into a diagram looking thing can get boring, but the rest is really good I thought. Like a movie.

Possible spoiler saying how many cut scenes there are in MGS4:



Possible Spoiler said:


> You'd better get used too them, there is like 10 hours of them throughout the game, that's like 5 movies.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 30, 2008)

Joshmcmillan said:


> I thought the cut scenes were some of the best parts. I admit the technical cut scenes were it goes into a diagram looking thing can get boring, but the rest is really good I thought. Like a movie.
> 
> Possible spoiler saying how many cut scenes there are in MGS4:



i am not very far in the game. i am about half way into the second mission i think. during the briefing what was with letting me move the mk2 around while they were talking. heh.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Jun 30, 2008)

I didn't actually know you could do that until someone told me after I had already finished the game. That's what metal gear solid is like, there is lots of little fun things and funny things. You'll see later on they pay out the 360 and stuff like that.


----------



## ktr (Jun 30, 2008)

It seems that the released date for FW 2.40 is July 2...


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jun 30, 2008)

gonna be a good day on Tuesday if it releases

Edit:just saw part 2 of the FW2.4 on Gametrailers really cool, but couldnt help but notice the people complaining about how ps3 is stealing everything from other consoles, which made me start thinking, didn't all consoles steal from each other at one point in time? cartridges for nintendo/sega/atari/ etc, dual analog PS and Xbox,  or what about memory cards? what about the ability to have your console to play DVD's?who to say the Wii is actually original? or the 360 for that matter? nothing is original these days thats why people should just shut up and play games!

here are some of the comments:
--toastymonkey said: is the ps3 even original (if it was at one point) anymore or is it just a rip off of everything else 
--
CMETRIQ said :xbox 360 achievements = great = win ...
.
Sony ripoff trophies = crap = EPIC FAIL....
.
No really...It looks like shit and it's badly copied from the xbox 360.I love the 360 achievements but this idea from sony is crap and microsoft did this all BETTER in 2005!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

-- wiimancj said: stupid sony... stop ripping of microsoft!!! i personally hate m$ but sony is ass... i mean c'mon dude... that's the achievement system from 360... fuck this shit... sony fucking bootleggers...

--WinterSnowblind said: Good update, but I can't say I'm impressed. Every single one of these new features was directly taken from the 360, it's a little sad how they go on about how innovative this is.If they had done something new, and better it would have made the Xbox look really bad, but this is basically just admitting that Xbox Live is the better system. Still, it's slightly more difficult for Microsoft to justify the $50 a year price tag now.


----------



## acperience7 (Jun 30, 2008)

Wow 2.40 looks better than I thought it would. Those posters need to get over themselves; Companies copy other companies, sometimes as close to infringement as they can get. It wouldn't make enough sense to develop a whole new system. I like it this way it seems like we may have the same Trophies for Xbox360 achievements. It would be neat to compare my Trophies with my friends achievements. The new Profile system is also very nice, and looks much more professional. Next up: "Home".


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 30, 2008)

like acperience said, people need to move on. sony is just meeting the demands of their customers on this level. and i dont see how people can say that the ps3 isnt original, it is the only console that can handle BD


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jun 30, 2008)

cant wait for the update


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Jun 30, 2008)

Hopefully it's today.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 30, 2008)

I need help figuring out why the ps3 controller software makes my usb, ethernet, and sound drivers corrupt.


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey guys, just wanted to check and see if anyone has an old (but working) ps2 that they may be interested in selling. PM me if you do. Thanks!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 1, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> I need help figuring out why the ps3 controller software makes my usb, ethernet, and sound drivers corrupt.



does that mean you atleast get the ps3 controller working on your pc ?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jul 1, 2008)

no I cant. the PC recognized it when I hooked it up. This was before I got the software. did a restart, installed the software, and it rocked everything up.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 1, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> no I cant. the PC recognized it when I hooked it up. This was before I got the software. did a restart, installed the software, and it rocked everything up.



i had no idea there was software to get the ps3 controller to work for pc games.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 1, 2008)

i just wanna say that all the superfluous shots of Naomi's breasts in MSG4 made me


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jul 1, 2008)

yeah if you google it, there are tons of sites out there. Two part process really. Just sucks that I cant get it to work without corrupting drivers, because my original wired 360 controller is like, going haywire.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 2, 2008)

woot! did the update. everything works great.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Jul 2, 2008)

I got the update. The in-game XMB seems good.

Do you reckon they will ever add trophy support for games like Motorstorm or Guitar Hero 3? Or even MGS4 and GTA4?

*EDIT* Just noticed that Uncharted trophy's are coming soon. Too bad my brother is borrowing my Uncharted, a well, it was worth it to borrow his MGS4.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 2, 2008)

Joshmcmillan said:


> I got the update. The in-game XMB seems good.
> 
> Do you reckon they will ever add trophy support for games like Motorstorm or Guitar Hero 3? Or even MGS4 and GTA4?
> 
> *EDIT* Just noticed that Uncharted trophy's are coming soon. Too bad my brother is borrowing my Uncharted, a well, it was worth it to borrow his MGS4.



do game developers put the trophys in the game or is that sonys job? 

maybe i will replay drakes fortune now. i am by no means an achievement/trophy whore though.


----------



## ktr (Jul 2, 2008)

This thing might be handy for those 40gb PS3 owners. It's coming in August for about $20. This device will give you the 4 ports USB and a card reader (SD and MS only, no CF).

http://www.verticalwire.com/releases/775-nyko-media-hub-announced-for-the-playstation-3-


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jul 2, 2008)

Sweet, so you get 2 extra usb ports. Very nice. Id like to see a first party aftermarket cooler for my ps3 though.


----------



## flclisgreat (Jul 2, 2008)

odd, i can't update. tried the system update in ps3, and via the site. the site link is dead, maybe thats why.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Jul 2, 2008)

flclisgreat said:


> odd, i can't update. tried the system update in ps3, and via the site. the site link is dead, maybe thats why.



That seems weird. What does it do when you try on the system? Just say it's unavailable of something?


----------



## ktr (Jul 3, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Sweet, so you get 2 extra usb ports. Very nice. Id like to see a first party aftermarket cooler for my ps3 though.



I think the internal cooler is good enough for the ps3. I know they already about to launch their 3rd revision cooler when the 65nm comes out. Any ways, the ps3 will warn you if it is overheating.


----------



## flclisgreat (Jul 3, 2008)

Joshmcmillan said:


> That seems weird. What does it do when you try on the system? Just say it's unavailable of something?



says my 2.36 firmware is up to date/latest


----------



## bretts31344 (Jul 3, 2008)

For those that are wondering why they can't update, Sony pulled the 2.4 firmware update after some PS3's are having freezing problems once it was installed.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Jul 3, 2008)

flclisgreat said:


> says my 2.36 firmware is up to date/latest



hmm, that's weird.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Jul 3, 2008)

bretts31344 said:


> For those that are wondering why they can't update, Sony pulled the 2.4 firmware update after some PS3's are having freezing problems once it was installed.



lol, lucky most of us got in early.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 3, 2008)

i hope they fix the issue and i hope nobody here had any problems with it.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jul 3, 2008)

I got it yesterday....nothing was or is wrong except my damn folding at home still wont load up the damn icon....other than that......I got trophies!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 3, 2008)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> I got it yesterday....nothing was or is wrong except my damn folding at home still wont load up the damn icon....other than that......I got trophies!



yea i saw the message you sent me while i was playing msg4. in game XMB works great in that respect. have you collected trophies already? for what games?


----------



## Ravenas (Jul 3, 2008)

I need to change my console.

I have a 40 GB PS3 Gun Metal Edition


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jul 3, 2008)

Good thing I didnt grab it then. Im sure I would have been hit with the bug. I tend to get stuff like that. BTW, Id like to update my internal cooler. 

@ktr to me, its not as good as it can be. I can always want to go colder, and my room heats up quick (Master Bedroom at that). It works but I still want a better one


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Jul 3, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> I need to change my console.
> 
> I have a 40 GB PS3 Gun Metal Edition



Why do you need to change it? Those consoles look awesome!


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jul 4, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> yea i saw the message you sent me while i was playing msg4. in game XMB works great in that respect. have you collected trophies already? for what games?



I bought Super Stardust HD got 11 trophies and Im level 2! WOo!, the game is so fun, worth the buy AND I bought the damn expansion with it all in the same day MAN Wednesday OWNED, update SSD HD, and expansion woo


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jul 4, 2008)

nice


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jul 4, 2008)

I have a feeling they're gonna patch some games with trophies either next week or during E3


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 6, 2008)

AthlonX2
PSN User Name: ScriptOhio
PS3 Model: 60GB/160GB Upgrade
Accessories Owned: 1x SixAxis Controllers, Jabra BT 620s Stereo Bluetooth Headset
TV Owned: 32'' Toshiba Regza HDTV
Sound System: ^^^
Games Purchased: Motorstorm,Assasins Creed,Call Of Duty 4
Currently Playing: Assasins Creed
Games Looking Forward To: Final Fantasy 13
Blu-Ray Movies Purchased: None


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jul 6, 2008)

Haha, I love the PS3 Computer System specs! 

Welcome aboard X2!!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 6, 2008)

im still learing alot about it,but i do like the amazing versatility of it,you dont have to go out and buy ps3 specific peripherals,everythings built in...im actually using my BT headset for my cellphone with the ps3


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah thats whats cool about it. I got the remote, which was the only other thing besides my chillstream pad. Im gonna get a dual shock 2, Wally World has them for like 49.42 whereas everyone else has them for $60.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 6, 2008)

i added a few of you guys to my friends list on the PSN..also i was reading where people are loading windows onto the ps3 using linux...what if we could run 3d06 on our ps3's?


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 6, 2008)

GTA GTA GTA


LOL is there a flame thrower in this one lol


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 6, 2008)

PSN Username: DaMulta
PS3 Model: 40GB I WANT'S Firm Ware upgrade so I can play PS2 games....
Accessories Owned: 2x Six Axis controller, HDMI-DVi 
TV Owned:Standered 27'' TV / 24'' 1080p used sometimes.
Games Purchased: Simpsons, Motor Storm, Spider Man 3, GTA 4, Lego Indiana Jones
Currently Playing: I play GTA4 mostly my sons PS3
Currently Looking Forward To: Don't know GTA4 is the game for PS3
Blu-Rays Purchased: Zero- up-scaling dvds on the the console is da bomb.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 6, 2008)

welcome AthlonX2 !! the ps3 is awesome and is SOOO much more than a gaming machine. i have linux installed on it but never ever use it. was a pretty simple install. i definately spend more time watching blu-ray movies and streaming x264 rips from my pc than playing games.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 6, 2008)

why dont u fuckers (wareagle,easyrhino,and ravenas,and you damulta)add me to your friends list on PS3


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 6, 2008)

AthlonX2 said:


> why dont u fuckers (wareagle,easyrhino,and ravenas,and you damulta)add me to your friends list on PS3



I didn't know that there was a friends list lol


I still not on the front page list


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 6, 2008)

yeah its on the menu all the way to the right in XMB


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Jul 7, 2008)

AthlonX2 said:


> im still learing alot about it,but i do like the amazing versatility of it,you dont have to go out and buy ps3 specific peripherals,everythings built in...im actually using my BT headset for my cellphone with the ps3



Much better then the 360, even with the hard disk you can only get them from Microsoft, and even then they're crap, biggest is 120gb and it probably costs twice as much as your 160gb did.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 7, 2008)

actually that is true..i robbed the 160gb out of my g/f's lappy that she uses for school and put the 60gb in the pc..she will probably never fill the 60 up let alone 160


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 7, 2008)

AthlonX2 said:


> actually that is true..i robbed the 160gb out of my g/f's lappy that she uses for school and put the 60gb in the pc..she will probably never fill the 60 up let alone 160


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 7, 2008)

wow our member list is up to 17 now!!


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Jul 7, 2008)

People at the 360 clubhouse still won't take me off their list, I've asked twice and they even bagged me for asking the first time. :shadedshu


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jul 7, 2008)

Alright, Alright, Ill add you sheesh. Ill even add DaMulta so I can harass him!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 7, 2008)

anyone playing motorstorm online? is COD4 multiplayer any good?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jul 7, 2008)

I only have a few games, refer to the first page for which ones I have. I hear COD4 is awesome. My friend Chris keeps bugging me to get it so we can play


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 7, 2008)

i have it but havent even opened it yet im so addicted to assasins creed,and this is only my 3rd day with my ps3 but i love it..one more thing whats the deal with running linux and using it to run windows? i thought about trying it to possibly attempt to run 3d06..but i hear that the ps3 actually blocks linux from gaining harware rendering from the RSX..so i dont really wanna put alot of time into it...but i might give it a go what do you all think?..dammit i keep thinking to much...another question for you guys...can you download BluRay movies to the hdd and play them in 1080p on the PS3


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 7, 2008)

AthlonX2 said:


> i have it but havent even opened it yet im so addicted to assasins creed,and this is only my 3rd day with my ps3 but i love it..one more thing whats the deal with running linux and using it to run windows? i thought about trying it to possibly attempt to run 3d06..but i hear that the ps3 actually blocks linux from gaining harware rendering from the RSX..so i dont really wanna put alot of time into it...but i might give it a go what do you all think?..dammit i keep thinking to much...another question for you guys...can you download BluRay movies to the hdd and play them in 1080p on the PS3



yea, you can download the x264 rips from bootleg sites. you dont have to put them on the ps3 if you are all connected to the home network. for example, i had the 30 gig x264 rip of transformers 1080p on my pc streaming wirelessly at 50 Mbps to the ps3 and it played it no problem.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Jul 7, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> I only have a few games, refer to the first page for which ones I have. I hear COD4 is awesome. My friend Chris keeps bugging me to get it so we can play



Aren't those COD4 bugging friends annoying, I have 2. lol


----------



## flclisgreat (Jul 8, 2008)

FPS on console=fail


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Jul 8, 2008)

flclisgreat said:


> FPS on console=fail



FPS on console = Awesomeness (Resistance Fall of Man, COD4, Goldeneye, Metroid Prime 3 etc.... etc... etc... etc...)


----------



## flclisgreat (Jul 8, 2008)

mouse and keyboard or GTFO


----------



## flclisgreat (Jul 8, 2008)

forgive the wireless noob, but will this work to get wireless from pc to ps3?

www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?item=n82e16833156152

my ps3 is literaly 2 feet under my pc


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 8, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Alright, Alright, Ill add you sheesh. Ill even add DaMulta so I can harass him!



Nooooo


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 8, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> wow our member list is up to 17 now!!



You can add me to the list. 

PSN Username: *Newtekie1*
PS3 Model: *60GB*
Accessories Owned: *2x Six Axis controller, DualShock 3, Component Cables, HDMI Cable*
TV Owned: *Standard 27" in bedroom, 60" Sony 1080i in Living Room*
Games Purchased: *Blazing Angels 2, Need For Speed: Pro Street, GTA4, Warhawk, Resistance, Uncharted, Untold Legends, Stuntman Ignition*
Currently Playing: *Need For Speed and GTA4*
Currently Looking Forward To: *Ghostbusters and 250GB HDD upgrade*
Blu-Rays Purchased: *Hitman*


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Jul 8, 2008)

flclisgreat said:


> forgive the wireless noob, but will this work to get wireless from pc to ps3?
> 
> www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?item=n82e16833156152
> 
> my ps3 is literaly 2 feet under my pc



Looks about right, get confirmation from someone else first just in case. There is internal PCI ones you can get that might be cheaper and would be  cleaner etc.., might be worth looking into. The range is prob longer on the internal ones for future use as well.


----------



## ktr (Jul 8, 2008)

flclisgreat said:


> forgive the wireless noob, but will this work to get wireless from pc to ps3?
> 
> www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?item=n82e16833156152
> 
> my ps3 is literaly 2 feet under my pc



Just get a router...and do hardwire.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Jul 8, 2008)

Aww, WoW is down for 10 hours, back to GTA4 for me then, lol.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jul 8, 2008)

@Josh, yeah they are annoying. I may grab it in a couple of weeks or head to Play N Trade of Gamestop and get it at a discount.

@DaMulta, YEAH!!!!!!!!!! 

@flic  FPS on consoles are awesome. As for your question, I wouldnt use a USB one unless it has a cradle it can sit in. MaxPC did a review against a laptop Wireless N card and a usb card. The laptop card had more throughput but the USB, while in its cradle, had better range. If you have a wireless router (preferrably Draft N or N 1.0 or something) you are good to go. The PS3 has built in wireless. You wouldnt need that USB wireless receiver, as it cant broadcast signals from your pc to your ps3 for internet sharing. Hardwired is preferred but I stream my movies and porn wirelessly


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Jul 8, 2008)

Firmware 2.41 is out.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jul 8, 2008)

Joshmcmillan said:


> Firmware 2.41 is out.



Downloaded it last night


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jul 9, 2008)

::cheer::


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 9, 2008)

ill download it when i get home. is it just the fix for 2.40 ?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 9, 2008)

whats the deal with this "Trophy" thing? im assuming its the same as microsoft's XBL Achievements?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 9, 2008)

AthlonX2 said:


> whats the deal with this "Trophy" thing? im assuming its the same as microsoft's XBL Achievements?



yup


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jul 9, 2008)

Alright, Ive added everyone I can from this PS3 clubhouse this morning. A few of you havent registered your usernames. Pretty much I think the few of you (like 4, for instance kyle-waller) gave us your ps3 login name but not the psnetwork name or havent registered it. Ill update it when I get home from work today.


----------



## Ravenas (Jul 9, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Alright, Ive added everyone I can from this PS3 clubhouse this morning. A few of you havent registered your usernames. Pretty much I think the few of you (like 4, for instance kyle-waller) gave us your ps3 login name but not the psnetwork name or havent registered it. Ill update it when I get home from work today.



Hawkeyes315 for me...It works


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jul 9, 2008)

yes I got you I believe. Let me check real quick and Ill let you know the ones that said werent correct or registered.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jul 9, 2008)

Alright, the three guys whose name isnt working or aren't registered are as follows:

Mediocre89

acperience7

Bogmail

If ya'll can fix this, it will be greatly appreciated. I copied them down from the first page that Easy Rhino has set up for us.


----------



## flclisgreat (Jul 9, 2008)

psn username:flclisgreat
ps3 model: 40gb with 250gb 3.5in 7200.10 hooked up
accessories owned: 1x six axis
tv owned: its a 24in Westinghouse LCD with hdmi input
games owned: GTA4/MGS4
games playing: MGS4
games looking forward to: GT5
blu-rays: none


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jul 10, 2008)

WarEagle I got your invite

Was wondering....should I get a bigger Hard drive for my ps3 or should I invest in a external hard drive? which is better, if I get a internal hard drive I should back up my saves, if I get a external I never seen it work so I wouldn't know what it would be like


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 10, 2008)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> WarEagle I got your invite
> 
> Was wondering....should I get a bigger Hard drive for my ps3 or should I invest in a external hard drive? which is better, if I get a internal hard drive I should back up my saves, if I get a external I never seen it work so I wouldn't know what it would be like



if you have some extra cash then i would suggest buying an internal drive. first, it looks better. you wont have that unsightly external drive dangling from your ps3. secondly, you can buy a 7200 rpm drive and slightly increase your load times. although benchmarks show only a slight increase it may be worth it if the price is right.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 10, 2008)

we have had our membership increase significantly in the past couple of weeks


----------



## flclisgreat (Jul 10, 2008)

i think that sepends on wat you call slight. the time off isn't huge, but the percent is. ~1 second off 100 isnt to good, but 1 off 10 is. and that is about what i have seen, 1sec+ off 1015sec load times=huge percent


----------



## acperience7 (Jul 10, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Alright, the three guys whose name isnt working or aren't registered are as follows:
> 
> Mediocre89
> 
> ...



acperience_7


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jul 10, 2008)

Ahh, okies, Ill ad you then


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jul 10, 2008)

Alright, the rest of you get in gear and accept the friendship. AC is the only one on right now. FL send me an invite. Im too lazy and tired to write down your name and type it in


----------



## flclisgreat (Jul 10, 2008)

sent war


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jul 10, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Alright, the rest of you get in gear and accept the friendship. AC is the only one on right now. FL send me an invite. Im too lazy and tired to write down your name and type it in



I accepted it like 2 days ago
now excuse me while I go see VGL

http://www.videogameslive.com/index.php?s=home


----------



## acperience7 (Jul 11, 2008)

*PSN cards*

I don't know about you all but I would really like to use PSN cards to buy stuff of the PSN store. Seeing as how it has taken so long for Sony to release them to the public I e-mailed SECA and this was their response:



> Thank you for writing us.
> 
> We apologize for any inconvenience, however, the PLAYSTATION(R)Network Card is currently not
> available for sale.  We anticipate their release later this year.  Please visit our website for
> ...



Thought this might be helpful to some people.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jul 11, 2008)

Sweet, very sweet. Yeah Infinity, you did accept me a day or so ago, my bad .

FL Ill get you here in a minute.

Now, Ill go enjoy my NCAA09 Demo and Dynasty Warriors GUNDAM demo


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jul 11, 2008)

ZOMG, SC4 is phenomenal (to borrow from the AMD Phenom  ) I mean Darth Vader is in it, how cool is that. I so gotta steal this game


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jul 12, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> ZOMG, SC4 is phenomenal (to borrow from the AMD Phenom  ) I mean Darth Vader is in it, how cool is that. I so gotta steal this game



I think theres 1 more exclusive character in the game that 360 doesnt have, I think its the jedi apprentice Vader guy from Star Wars Force Unleashed , probably,Im not sure and Im lazy to do the research , other than that I think this will be the first SC game Ill get, didnt like the second one and I didnt like the 3rd too too much but it did have that Black Grim Reaper looking guy which I loved a lot  , but the 4th has things to look forward too.

please e3 bring me kingdom hearts 3, im praying for this, and some new footage of FF13 PLEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAASE........!!!maybe a surprise and actual remake of FF7!!!....


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jul 14, 2008)

Wow is Sony not spending a dime for exclusives? wtf? just saw that FF13 is coming out on the 360, screw it I think sony is done, cant win against a company that makes computers....dunno whether to sell it or justt buy a 360 and let my ps3 sit in the dust(been playing my bros. 360 didnt like it as much felt about the same)


----------



## acperience7 (Jul 14, 2008)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> Wow is Sony not spending a dime for exclusives? wtf? just saw that FF13 is coming out on the 360, screw it I think sony is done, cant win against a company that makes computers....



So you watched G4TV airing that murderfest Microsoft is calling a conference too? If Sony can top that conference they can do anything.


----------



## Mediocre (Jul 14, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Alright, the three guys whose name isnt working or aren't registered are as follows:
> 
> Mediocre89
> 
> ...



Should be Mediocre80 (not 89)

Haven't been on in quite a while, but I'll have to log soon and get back into GTA4 and Turismo


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jul 14, 2008)

acperience7 said:


> So you watched G4TV airing that murderfest Microsoft is calling a confrence too? If Sony can top that confrence they can do anything.




man sony better do something I dont want to have just 2 consoles to choose from, in the next generation of consoles sony killed sega and I still hate them for that but come on


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 14, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> ZOMG, SC4 is phenomenal (to borrow from the AMD Phenom  ) I mean Darth Vader is in it, how cool is that. I so gotta steal this game



SC4 ?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 14, 2008)

well i finished mgs4 and i feel empty. there really wasnt much to this game other than the cut scenes. great graphics, and great gameplay. lots of weapons and different ways to complete missions. but really it just felt repetative.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jul 14, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> well i finished mgs4 and i feel empty. there really wasnt much to this game other than the cut scenes. great graphics, and great gameplay. lots of weapons and different ways to complete missions. but really it just felt repetative.



it wasnt as long as the others, but you should give MGO a try, I thought I was gonna beat MGS4 and thats it and walk off go back to GTA4, but then I kept seeing myself going back to the online play, really cool you can even be taught by someone and get training on how to play and such, I didnt do it but I thought about it I think I would rather teach


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Jul 15, 2008)

:O     :O           :O            :O

MGS4??????EMPTY?????????????

Buy a 360??????????????? To put it simply, just don't. You may as well buy a car and sit it in your room running, bout the same loudness, produce about the same amount of heat, and overall, would cost about the same.


----------



## ktr (Jul 15, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> SC4 ?



Soul Caliber 4


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 15, 2008)

ktr said:


> Soul Caliber 4



ah, i see now. i just watched the game trailer for it. it looks cool but i think tekken is more my speed when it comes to combat games.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 17, 2008)

have any of you guys checked out GRID...sweet game must buy for any racing enthusiast


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 17, 2008)

AthlonX2 said:


> have any of you guys checked out GRID...sweet game must buy for any racing enthusiast



i played the demo and didnt really like the controls.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 18, 2008)

just wanted to say imposting on tpu from my PS3...do they make any other browsers for the ps3 without installing linux?? Opera or maybe firefox? this browser is shit..but hey its works right,


----------



## flclisgreat (Jul 18, 2008)

no other browser without linux


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 18, 2008)

what's the next big ps3 release?????  since i beat mgs4 i am back to playing gta4,r6v2 and gt5p. they keep me occupied but i am looking for the next big thing. i will pick up the new madden in august but i need some action!


----------



## Ravenas (Jul 18, 2008)

Socom Confrontation and Little Big Planet.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 18, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> Socom Confrontation and Little Big Planet.



when does little big planet come out? that looks really cool. as far as Socom, i am staying away from first person shooters on consoles.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 19, 2008)

install yellowdog on your ps3 that will keep u busy


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 19, 2008)

hey fella's i bought gran turismo last night only to be very dissapointed by it,its not my type of racing game so if anyone wants it let me know im up for trading for another ps3 game of will take 40 shipped for it


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Jul 20, 2008)

AthlonX2 said:


> hey fella's i bought gran turismo last night only to be very dissapointed by it,its not my type of racing game so if anyone wants it let me know im up for trading for another ps3 game of will take 40 shipped for it



 shadedshu            lol


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 21, 2008)

AthlonX2 said:


> hey fella's i bought gran turismo last night only to be very dissapointed by it,its not my type of racing game so if anyone wants it let me know im up for trading for another ps3 game of will take 40 shipped for it



have you played any of the prior gran turismo games?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 21, 2008)

AthlonX2 said:


> install yellowdog on your ps3 that will keep u busy



i did, but i dont really use it for anything.


----------



## Chewy (Jul 21, 2008)

AthlonX2 said:


> hey fella's i bought gran turismo last night only to be very dissapointed by it,its not my type of racing game so if anyone wants it let me know im up for trading for another ps3 game of will take 40 shipped for it



  Yeah it is somewhat basic, Prolouge.. the full game will be much better. I hope we can buy aftermarket parts in the full release.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 21, 2008)

calvary1980 apparently really needed to say thanks for all these posts...


----------



## Chewy (Jul 21, 2008)

she must of coded up something.. noway you can thank 2,000 posts in one day.. hopefully she un-thanks all theses.. :/


Ps. also I have a 60gb ps3 I was just copying and pasting from your info forgot to change that.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 23, 2008)

has anyone tried out the movie/tv service yet? im curious to know how good the HD movies look and what size they are.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jul 24, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> has anyone tried out the movie/tv service yet? im curious to know how good the HD movies look and what size they are.



Im thinking about it its either rent a movie, or wait till the next episode of Quore comes out, dont have much money in my "wallet"


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 26, 2008)

the HD movies are 1080p and the SD movies are 480P both look pretty good,downloading a 1080p movie takes forver being that it ws 8gb


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jul 26, 2008)

AthlonX2 said:


> the HD movies are 1080p and the SD movies are 480P both look pretty good,downloading a 1080p movie takes forver being that it ws 8gb



same thing for 360 except most of their movies are in 720p


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 26, 2008)

what i am trying to figure out is this can i burn a 1080p movie to a DL DVD and keep the quality?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jul 27, 2008)

Seeing as Ive been away for awhile (just got me 10mbps cable internet!!!!) anyone else notice that cavalry1980 has went around thanking everyone? Did someone hijack her account?


----------



## Chewy (Jul 27, 2008)

Im not sure what happened exactly but she, or her account replied to someone forget what it said but I guess from her response it was her ? I donno it was 2,000 thanks though b4 her account got banned. Im not sure if its a temp ban or not.

 Canada does not have the movies yet, something to do with some laws, Sonys working on it though so soon enough.


----------



## Chewy (Jul 27, 2008)

AthlonX2 said:


> what i am trying to figure out is this can i burn a 1080p movie to a DL DVD and keep the quality?



 I'd imagine you could as long as it fits the DL disc, Ive dl'd 1080p bluRay before as a single file, it looks excellent Im not sure if its just as good as the original Bluray as I dont have any Bluray discs to compare them to on my 37" tv but it looks fantastic even 720p is good enough for my smaller tv.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jul 27, 2008)

I dont think she would have done it on purpose though. hope things work out.

I cant wait for the video download service though, should be very interesting.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 27, 2008)

i dont understand why you say u cant wait,its already up and running?i downloaded rambo and bank job today


----------



## acperience7 (Jul 27, 2008)

AthlonX2 said:


> i dont understand why you say u cant wait,its already up and running?i downloaded rambo and bank job today



North America is the only region that already has the video service. Everyone else is being forced to wait.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 27, 2008)

i was reffering to wareagle ,he lives in the southern half of the united states so i dont understand his issue


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jul 27, 2008)

oh hell does it? See, I didnt even know we had it yet. HAHA, I feel like a tool now. Ill check it out later today then. I thought it was fixing to come, not that it was already here. Wasnt it announced at E3 like last week or something?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 27, 2008)

go into the playstation store now at the top there are to tabs one says video one says game click on video


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 27, 2008)

well it sounds like the HD movie downloads are x264 which is generally a really good rip. i download movies from usenet that are generally between 5-9 gigs and they are very nice playing back on the hdtv using the ps3 to stream te media.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jul 29, 2008)

YEah I saw them. Not bad prices, but I still perfer free


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 30, 2008)

wareagle, the link in your sig is wonky


----------



## Wozzer (Jul 30, 2008)

Just brought myself MGS4. What an amazing game.



I ''attempted'' to sign up for the online game play last night. Boy - That was a struggle. 

First off, the download (Update patch) took nearly TWO hours to download. I have a fairly good internet connection, but I had to download peer to peer. It was the only option it allowed...!!

Then they need you to fill out:

MGS4 User ID: (Your username, lock caps - 8 characters or least). It must be alphanumeric.
Password: 8 Characters long
Reapeat the PW:
Email address:
Repeat Email:

Game ID: Enter yet another username, It must be diffrent to the one above
Password: 6 characters, must involve only numbers
Repeat Password:
Email:
Repeat email:

The only problem is. It doesn't tell you that it needs to be alphanumeric, it doesnt tell you that your two user names have to be diffrent, it doesnt tell you that your password has to only include numbers, until you click next and it says theres an error. You then have to go back and start again. 

After attempting this 3 times, I wasn't a happy bunny. I finally got through and then had to wait half hour for a email to come through to confirm everything. 

Why can't they make it more simple.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 30, 2008)

Wasley said:


> Just brought myself MGS4. What an amazing game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yea, the process is crazy. i think i am just going to stay away from it until there is an official version.


----------



## Wozzer (Jul 30, 2008)

To right its crazy. I forgot to mention, after the two hour download - It wanted to take another half an hour of my time to install. 

I'm pretty sure its the game, not my PS3 playing up. I've only played on it a couple of times !

Hey ho - I'm going to try and get my hands on a copy of GTA IV over the weekend.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 6, 2008)

anyone in the club interested in gran turismo 5..i need to sell it before i break it in half


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Aug 6, 2008)

AthlonX2 said:


> anyone in the club interested in gran turismo 5..i need to sell it before i break it in half



I am.  Would it be cheap enough for it to be worth posting to Australia?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 6, 2008)

Well I cant help it that the TPU Forums dont support the code that I Got from PSN underground. It works on other things I got (like myspace.com) but not here. Its actually my avatar from my PSN account on my ps3


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 6, 2008)

Joshmcmillan said:


> I am.  Would it be cheap enough for it to be worth posting to Australia?



35 australian dollars shipped?


----------



## technicks (Aug 7, 2008)

Ok. Update on the games. I now have: GT5, GTA 4, GRID, Skate, Battlefield Bad Company and Motorstorm.

Technicks1981 is the name so add me to your friends list if you like. I will add some off the list tomorrow.


----------



## ktr (Aug 7, 2008)

GET IN THE HOME BETA: http://blog.us.playstation.com/2008...ion-home-closed-beta-test-heres-how-to-apply/

Download the theme today, and enter to get in to the beta.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks, Ill give it a go, but if they base it off ps3 usage, I may not qualify


----------



## ktr (Aug 7, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Thanks, Ill give it a go, but if they base it off ps3 usage, I may not qualify



I dunno if leaving it on for F@H counts...but if it does, that is the solution.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Aug 9, 2008)

Ok guys 66 $ and Im thinking of getting unreal tournament 3......YAY? or NAY?

or some other games here are prices 
Dark Sector 20$
WarHawk 30$
Ninja Gaiden Sigma 30$
-thats about all I can find on the crappy gamestop website, its either buy a new game or just save my money either or im happy

btw my F@H does not load up


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Aug 10, 2008)

Woo bought Unreal Tournament 3, pretty good, love the texture/graphics and what not, gameplay is like every unreal tournament game(must buy)
edit: also I played onlien for a bit to see how it is and I managed to play against some PC users who have the game and i OWNED THEM, was fun


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 10, 2008)

Haha, sounds like a blast. Eventually Ill have the cash to get me some new games. Im tired of playing the same ole same ole ones.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Aug 10, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Haha, sounds like a blast. Eventually Ill have the cash to get me some new games. Im tired of playing the same ole same ole ones.



Yeah Unreal was worth it, so much you can do, multiplayer is just great, was only 30 $ btw


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 14, 2008)

Heys guys, I just need some help with the PS3 media erver feature, cheers


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 14, 2008)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Heys guys, I just need some help with the PS3 media erver feature, cheers



what exactly do you need help with? it is pretty basic IMO. if you are using windows make sure you have media sharing turned on and make sure that if the ps3 is turned on that you allow it to share media.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 14, 2008)

anyone tried out the demo for ninja storm? it is pretty cool if you like fighting games.


----------



## acperience7 (Aug 14, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> anyone tried out the demo for ninja storm? it is pretty cool if you like fighting games.



I tried it and it was suprisingly easy to pick up and play. I really like the style of it too, very true to cartoon. I may rent it sometime, but fighting games have never been my favorite.


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 14, 2008)

Yeh I know all the instrucktions that i have been given are very easy but it just wont work, like i put media sharing on with windows media 11 and then i enable media sharing on the ps3 then i do a search and it says there were no media servers detect or somethin like that, still trying to figure it out but no ideas yet.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 14, 2008)

Do you have a wireless router setup? That would be one way of doing it. Otherwise, with a line connection, Im not sure how that works.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Aug 14, 2008)

Anyone else gonna do the socom beta? I DL'ed qore so Im good too go


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 15, 2008)

I dont know if I Will. What all do you have to do to get it?


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Aug 15, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> I dont know if I Will. What all do you have to do to get it?



just purchase episode 1 of qore and you should be eligible to be in the beta, or pre-order the socom game from gamestop


----------



## flclisgreat (Aug 15, 2008)

anyone need a ps3? thinking of selling mine


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 15, 2008)

is qore the online video magazine that you have to pay for??? forget that!


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Aug 15, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> is qore the online video magazine that you have to pay for??? forget that!



well you can just get episodes and I can post on the forum which one is worth it, then you just purchase that episode


----------



## acperience7 (Aug 16, 2008)

If you all haven't checked out the Dead Space comic issues on PSN you should. It does an excellent job of explaining the game and is well put together too.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 16, 2008)

yeah bump that, Im not buying no episode to be eligible for a beta..


----------



## anticlutch (Aug 16, 2008)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Yeh I know all the instrucktions that i have been given are very easy but it just wont work, like i put media sharing on with windows media 11 and then i enable media sharing on the ps3 then i do a search and it says there were no media servers detect or somethin like that, still trying to figure it out but no ideas yet.



I use a program called Simplecenter for my PS3... currently it's in a wired setup (the PS3 is hooked to a router that my computer is also hooked up to). I installed Simplecenter, opened up the required ports, dragged the files i wanted into the sharing folder and it showed up on my PS3. The first time around it took me less than 10 minutes to get everything set up


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 16, 2008)

I know with wired, it should stream a hell of alot quicker than wireless. Too bad I couldnt put a wireless N usb dongle on my ps3 and use that instead of the integrated b/g they use.


----------



## anticlutch (Aug 16, 2008)

Wireless is a lot neater but it is pretty damn slow... too bad we can't get the best of both worlds (without using something else, that is) :\


A quick question for you guys: I don't know if this has been discussed already but did anyone have problems with the 2.42 (or whatever the newest version)? I've read somewhere that a lot of people had problems with their games crashing, their data getting corrupted and whatnot after installing it so I've been rather hesitant to update...


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 16, 2008)

it was the 2.40 firmware and I didnt get it before the fix. I know several folks on here had it and didnt report any problems.


on the subject of wired. I just need to get me a long enough cat 5 cable and drill a hole in the floor and run it to the room (MBR) where my PS3 is and call it a day.


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 17, 2008)

Well our PS3 had the blue ray death code last night....sucks


----------



## Chewy (Aug 17, 2008)

Shitty deal DaMulta.

 I used to use wireless but it made me drop in GT5 Prolouge to many times so I tried wired.. dropped only once since.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 17, 2008)

Wireless is fast enough to stream movies with, so if you can't do wired, I wouldn't worry about it.  Of course, if you don't have a good wireless signal, and it keeps dropping out, then that is a different story, but if your wireless signal is good, you are fine.

I use TVersity to steam all my media, and it transcodes movies on the fly if the PS3 isn't compatible with them, which I like.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 17, 2008)

ooh TVersity, thanks for that Newtekie1. I didnt think about that at all. There are some formats that are unsupported and Im like, wtf!


----------



## flclisgreat (Aug 17, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Well our PS3 had the blue ray death code last night....sucks



sell you mine


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 18, 2008)

what is the blu ray death code?

oh and newtekie1, I setup tversity, it is awesome. alot better than wmp11 to stream with and its fluid. thanks for that.


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 18, 2008)

80010514


It will still play DVDs and PS1 games.....just no blue ray movies or ps3 games


----------



## Wile E (Aug 18, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> 80010514
> 
> 
> It will still play DVDs and PS1 games.....just no blue ray movies or ps3 games



Still under warranty?


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 18, 2008)

Havent looked it pissed me off......will do in the morning when I get ready to ship it to sony.

If it's not under warrenty it's 150 dollars.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 18, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Havent looked it pissed me off......will do in the morning when I get ready to ship it to sony.
> 
> If it's not under warrenty it's 150 dollars.



That's shitty. Optical drives by Sony always make me nervous. Every single one I have ever owned died. I hope to hell my ps3 doesn't bite it. It's the original 60GB model. I don't want to give up my ps2 hardware.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 18, 2008)

and ps2, after the post I googled it.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 18, 2008)

mine is the same Wile E, havent had any issues but I dont play it alot either, just stream movies for it.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 18, 2008)

Wile E said:


> That's shitty. Optical drives by Sony always make me nervous. Every single one I have ever owned died. I hope to hell my ps3 doesn't bite it. It's the original 60GB model. I don't want to give up my ps2 hardware.



Ever since NEC joined forces with Sony to produce optical drives, Sony's drives have improved greatly.  I have a Sony DVD Burner in my machine, and it has worked great for several years.  I prefer Samsung drives though.

And I am with you on the PS3 issue, I hope my PS3 doesn't bite the dust, I also have the original 60GB version, and do not want to give up the PS2 hardware, even if I have never used it.



WarEagleAU said:


> oh and newtekie1, I setup tversity, it is awesome. alot better than wmp11 to stream with and its fluid. thanks for that.



No problem, just don't pause anything.  For some reason, since the 2.41 Firmware update, anytime you pause something with Tversity, it won't resume playback.  Just stop the playback instead, when you play it again, it will start from where you left off.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 18, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> No problem, just don't pause anything.  For some reason, since the 2.41 Firmware update, anytime you pause something with Tversity, it won't resume playback.  Just stop the playback instead, when you play it again, it will start from where you left off.


Don't fast forward too far either. Other than those 2 little bugs, it's been great to me.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 18, 2008)

you guys use tversity? ive found windows media player works just as good.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 18, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> you guys use tversity? ive found windows media player works just as good.



It doesn't work at all for formats not natively supported by the PS3. Tversity will transcode ANY video on the fly to watch on the ps3.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 18, 2008)

Wile E said:


> It doesn't work at all for formats not natively supported by the PS3. Tversity will transcode ANY video on the fly to watch on the ps3.



oooooh. i only watch x264 rips that use the mkv container which i convert to vob and then send to the NAS which streams the movies to the ps3. what movie formats are still not supported by ps3? i havnt been keeping up.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 18, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> oooooh. i only watch x264 rips that use the mkv container which i convert to vob and then send to the NAS which streams the movies to the ps3. what movie formats are still not supported by ps3? i havnt been keeping up.



You could just directly stream those mkv files to the PS3, without converting them to the space consuming mpeg2 vobs.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 18, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Don't fast forward too far either. Other than those 2 little bugs, it's been great to me.



I haven't run into the Fast Forward bug, Fast Forwarding has worked perfectly for me in the past, though I've never tried it on a trascoding movie, or with the latest PS3 firmware.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 18, 2008)

I have paused with it, last night in fact on the Love Guru  and fast forward works good for me too so hopefully those wont be an issue. Only issue I experienced and this was on the Mummy Tomb of the Dragon Emperor, is the connection was lost from the TVersity server, but picked right back up.

On some of my adult movies ::Cough:: some VC1s as well as AVIs wont play when some other VC1s and Avis would. Weird I know.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 18, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> I have paused with it, last night in fact on the Love Guru  and fast forward works good for me too so hopefully those wont be an issue. Only issue I experienced and this was on the Mummy Tomb of the Dragon Emperor, is the connection was lost from the TVersity server, but picked right back up.
> 
> On some of my adult movies ::Cough:: some VC1s as well as AVIs wont play when some other VC1s and Avis would. Weird I know.



Those one that won't play properly are probably in a format that the ps3 understands, but the file header is messed up on. Set Tversity to always transcode when watching those files.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 18, 2008)

those were problems on WMP11, so far so good on TVErsity. I have it set to transcode when needed.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 24, 2008)

the force unleashed demo is a lot of fun. i am considering buying it.


----------



## ktr (Aug 24, 2008)

STFU is a typical hack-n-slash. It has crappy camera, crappy aiming, and over sensitive controls. Hopefully it is a lengthy game.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 24, 2008)

ktr said:


> STFU is a typical hack-n-slash. It has crappy camera, crappy aiming, and over sensitive controls. Hopefully it is a lengthy game.



i like it. i can really control the camera well and the aiming i have pretty much perfected just by playing the demo.


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 24, 2008)

freaksavior
PSN Username: freaksavior
PS3 Model: 40gb
Accessories Owned: 2x Six Axis controller, Nyko Blu-wave for ir so my harmony can control 
TV Owned: Samsung LN-40A650A 40" 1080P
Games Purchased: Oblivion, MGS4, Ratchet and clank
Current Playing: MGS4
Games Looking Forward To: Star Wars Force Unleased
Blu-rays Purchased: Master and Commander, X-men III, (soon to be Iron man, Transformers)


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 25, 2008)

STFU is a wrestling move used by John Cena, so what game is that referring to?


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Aug 25, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> STFU is a wrestling move used by John Cena, so what game is that referring to?



star wars force unleashed i think but wouldnt it be SWFU of STWFU?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 25, 2008)

I Was thinking it was Shut The F*** UP!


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Aug 25, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> I Was thinking it was Shut The F*** UP!



lol thats what I thought when people were talking about it on the GT forums


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 25, 2008)

HAhahaha!


----------



## acperience7 (Aug 28, 2008)

*HD is awesome*

Just got a new 22'' acer and I'm loving this HD stuff. Just one problem I'm having though: GT4 looks like crap whenever there is any motion going on. I have tried all combinations of settings on both the PS3 and the game itself that I can think of, but the best picture is still a bit blurry; Any ideas? I also now see what all the fuss was about when GTA4 came out at 640p. Anyway HD FTW.

UPDATE:
PSN Username: acperience_7
PS3 Model: 80GB
Accessories owned: 2x Sixaxis, 2x Dualshock 2 with usb adapter, PS2 memory card adapter, Logitech Internet 350 keyboard
TV owned: 22'' acer LCD(720p)
Games Purchased: GTA4, Assassins Creed, MotorStorm
Currently Playing: MotorStorm, GT4, Assassins Creed, GTA4
Currently looking forward to: Gran Turismo 5, Mirrors Edge, MAG , inFamous, Killzone 2, PlayStation Home
Blu-Rays Purchased: None


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 30, 2008)

i bought a PSP Slim off of a guy on craigslist! it is practically brand new and came with a 1 gig card. i was messing around with remote play and it works really well even streaming x264 movies! my question is, can someone be playing the ps3 and another person be playing the psp at the same time?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 30, 2008)

yes


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 30, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> yes



how? lol! cause i have to set the ps3 to remote play for the psp to login to it.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 30, 2008)

Oh I thought you were talking about playing the thing separately.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 30, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Oh I thought you were talking about playing the thing separately.



oh haha. so there is no way to br playing the ps3 and have the psp remotely logged into it sharing music or something?


----------



## technicks (Aug 30, 2008)

No, not possible. To bad.
I like surfing on the internet way more when remote connected to the PS3.
Imo it sucks when u use normal internet on psp. Can't even visit Ebay.com. ( Stupid memory problem) .
So it would be great if you could game on the PS3 and surf the internet on PSP.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 31, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> i bought a PSP Slim off of a guy on craigslist! it is practically brand new and came with a 1 gig card. i was messing around with remote play and it works really well even streaming x264 movies! my question is, can someone be playing the ps3 and another person be playing the psp at the same time?



What else can you do with remote play? I heard you can play PS1 games on the PSP with it.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 31, 2008)

I thought you could like control a ps3 game with it or use it like the DS or maybe for micro games or something.


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 1, 2008)

Woot! transformers comes out tomorrow


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 1, 2008)

The movie on bluray or something


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 1, 2008)

yup


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 2, 2008)

Wile E said:


> What else can you do with remote play? I heard you can play PS1 games on the PSP with it.



well really not much ahah.i tried to play a psp game that was installed on the ps3 remotely but it said it is intended for the psp. i havnt tried any ps1 games. i know they are still developing ideas for new uses. for now it serves me well as a media streamer.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 2, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> The movie on bluray or something



yup! i prolly will have to wait tho


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 2, 2008)

Imma get me a psp and a ds, maybe psp first though, maybe play ps1 games


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 2, 2008)

add transformers to my list


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh hell I get 1080p BluRay HD quality on my Dish NEtwork TurboHD!!!


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 2, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Oh hell I get 1080p BluRay HD quality on my Dish NEtwork TurboHD!!!



 its pretty sweet isnt it?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 2, 2008)

yes


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 3, 2008)

Sony is giving out Home beta invites today, you can also give out friend invites.....should uh....slide one my way if you guys get one


----------



## Wile E (Sep 3, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Oh hell I get 1080p BluRay HD quality on my Dish NEtwork TurboHD!!!


No you don't. It's nowhere near BD quality. It's 1080p, sure, but it's compressed to hell and back.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 3, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Oh hell I get 1080p BluRay HD quality on my Dish NEtwork TurboHD!!!



lol @ turboHD. what exactly is turboHD ? and no way it is true blu-ray quality since that would be 50-60 Mbps cable connection and those dont exist for home use yet. im sure the picture is awesome tho.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 3, 2008)

Wile E said:


> No you don't. It's nowhere near BD quality. It's 1080p, sure, but it's compressed to hell and back.



yea, but if the movies are compressed using the x54 codec it will look pretty good even if the 40gig file is now 9gigs.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 3, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> yea, but if the movies are compressed using the x54 codec it will look pretty good even if the 40gig file is now 9gigs.



I didn't say it would look bad. I just said it's nowhere near BD quality. Besides, many BD's are already encoded in H.264 (which is what I am assuming you meant), compressing to 9GB with H.264 will still result in a loss of quality somewhere.

Even still, it is far batter than DVD, and still most likely better than 720p.


----------



## Ravenas (Sep 3, 2008)

TurboHD is the closest thing you can get to Blu-Ray when it comes to an "over the air" service. It's compressed sure, but still better than any other provider on the market today.

BTW, go buy Transformers!


----------



## Wile E (Sep 3, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> TurboHD is the closest thing you can get to Blu-Ray when it comes to an "over the air" service. It's compressed sure, but still better than any other provider on the market today.
> 
> BTW, go buy Transformers!



I already own it for HD DVD. lol.


----------



## Ravenas (Sep 3, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I already own it for HD DVD. lol.



No you don't, the Blu-Ray version is a special edition.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 3, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> No you don't, the Blu-Ray version is a special edition.



Mine is the 2 disk special edition HD DVD.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 3, 2008)

Uhm, wrong and wrong Wile E and the other guy. Granted, its showing in 720p on my tv. Its actually the Movies on Demand that are blu ray quality. Ill tell you this, Ive played Blu Ray Movies on both my 1080p Tv (Mitsubishi DLP in living room) and my 720p in my bedroom (Vizio LCD) and I can tell a difference between the two. Using TurboHD from Dish (its just what they called it, I dont know why) I cant tell a difference between the 1080p and my Dish network. So call me a liar or crazy but its the truth!


----------



## Wile E (Sep 3, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Uhm, wrong and wrong Wile E and the other guy. Granted, its showing in 720p on my tv. Its actually the Movies on Demand that are blu ray quality. Ill tell you this, Ive played Blu Ray Movies on both my 1080p Tv (Mitsubishi DLP in living room) and my 720p in my bedroom (Vizio LCD) and I can tell a difference between the two. Using TurboHD from Dish (its just what they called it, I dont know why) I cant tell a difference between the 1080p and my Dish network. So call me a liar or crazy but its the truth!



My neighbor has Dish on a 1080p LCD set. BD blows it away. Compare it on a direct view LCD or Plasma and say they are the same.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 3, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Uhm, wrong and wrong Wile E and the other guy. Granted, its showing in 720p on my tv. Its actually the Movies on Demand that are blu ray quality. Ill tell you this, Ive played Blu Ray Movies on both my 1080p Tv (Mitsubishi DLP in living room) and my 720p in my bedroom (Vizio LCD) and I can tell a difference between the two. Using TurboHD from Dish (its just what they called it, I dont know why) I cant tell a difference between the 1080p and my Dish network. So call me a liar or crazy but its the truth!



wareagle, im not calling you a liar but i need to see this for myself!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 3, 2008)

woot! just picked up transformers blu-ray special edition for 28 bucks!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 3, 2008)

well I dont think I have a directview lcd and I sure dont have a plasma   However, if I do ever get one, and I post on here I got one, remind me to double check that. Currently, I cant really tell a difference at all.

what I can tell you is, this whole 1080p/720p stuff, while its nice, is also really pixellated and sometimes blurred. Modern TVs just cant get up there where we need them.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 4, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> well I dont think I have a directview lcd and I sure dont have a plasma   However, if I do ever get one, and I post on here I got one, remind me to double check that. Currently, I cant really tell a difference at all.
> 
> what I can tell you is, this whole 1080p/720p stuff, while its nice, is also really pixellated and sometimes blurred. Modern TVs just cant get up there where we need them.



Well, DLP's are rear projection TV's. They really don't have the best picture quality. I would highly recommend a good LCD TV next time you go shopping for one.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 4, 2008)

Well, that may be in a few years, I do really love my DLP. I also think I Saw in BB or HHGregg about OLED DLPS?? or LED LCDS? Those look like they may be very nice.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm all about rear projection TV lol. I think it's the best bang for buck. The new DLP don't even have moving parts in them. But I still lean over at the LCD ones.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 4, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Well, that may be in a few years, I do really love my DLP. I also think I Saw in BB or HHGregg about OLED DLPS?? or LED LCDS? Those look like they may be very nice.



Those are the new ones with no moving parts inside of them.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 4, 2008)

Sweetness. I love my LCD more than my DLP, but DLP is such a damn nice steal. 1499 for a 65" 1080 DLP? that same LCD or plasma, 2799 to 3999 or more.


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 4, 2008)

Bby just got this tv, its lcd with led back lighting, so it looks similar to plasma 

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...1080p&lp=3&type=product&cp=1&id=1215819880072


----------



## Chewy (Sep 4, 2008)

Anyone know what sized flathead fits the torx screw to open the ps3? I bought a torx kit but theres a pin on the screw stopping them from fitting. I'll rather not buy a full screwdriver kit just to find the right size.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 4, 2008)

Chewy said:


> Anyone know what sized flathead fits the torx screw to open the ps3? I bought a torx kit but theres a pin on the screw stopping them from fitting. I'll rather not buy a full screwdriver kit just to find the right size.



Drill a hole in the tip of the torx that fits.


----------



## Chewy (Sep 4, 2008)

Good idea thats genious! lol. I've gotten lazy for now, bah... I got like 2-3 hours sleep this morning lol.

 Im going to change my fan and also I think I should put some mx-2 paste on the heatsink. Hopefully this fan does not emit a high pitched noise like the one in my system started to.

 Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Chewy (Sep 4, 2008)

bah, I'd need like a drill press I think, hell I dont even have a vice lol.

 What size torx is it Wile E? Im guessing T25? Im just going to measure it with a small screwdriver at the store.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 4, 2008)

so what cool games have you guys downloaded that are cheap. i really like "stardust HD", as frustrating as it gets towards the end. i heard "the last guy" is a lot of fun too. also, who here has a psp slim?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 4, 2008)

Did you try a drill/driver or even hell a dremel? That may work for you.but you would need a clamp of some sort.


----------



## Chewy (Sep 5, 2008)

Ive been wanting to try out one of the top dl'd games. Its a remake of an older game but with better graphics I forget what its called now though lol It costs like 5 or $10... Bionic Commando costs 9.99 looks pretty good. 

 I havent bought any games online though I just get them locally, recently got MGS4 for $40 and was about to pick up another copy and trade it for Skate and F1 but its quite a distance away and I dont feel like bothering anyone to drive me out there to get them... but a a friend said he would if he wasent busy tonight.


----------



## Ravenas (Sep 5, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> so what cool games have you guys downloaded that are cheap. i really like "stardust HD", as frustrating as it gets towards the end. i heard "the last guy" is a lot of fun too. also, who here has a psp slim?



Stardust HD
Last Guy
Pixel Junk Monsters
Pixel Junk Eden
Echochrome (for puzzle junkies)
Warhawk

*Waiting for Fat Princess*


----------



## Chewy (Sep 5, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Did you try a drill/driver or even hell a dremel? That may work for you.but you would need a clamp of some sort.



 I used a big old drill lol, yeah I'd need a clamp. Im just going to buy a screwdriver or a couple tomorrow and hopefully they work/fit. I could try drilling the pin on the screw itself but I'll just wait until tomorrow.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 5, 2008)

Frys has a bit kit with everything you need. Hell they had a y bit that fit the DS 

Good luck bro, I know its a pain to not have what you need to take care of business.

As for games, hell no, I aint downloaded anything. Im not big on paying for downloadable games.

Hell Im still at my original games I got when I first bought my ps3.


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 5, 2008)

Ok, 

Question for you guys.

Im trying to setup the ps3 to wirelessly stream media to my tv, 

I have found my dads pc running vista but wont find mine. 

I have tried a wireless bridge and wireless off the ps3, non of them work. 

Can anyone help me out?


----------



## Chewy (Sep 5, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Good luck bro, I know its a pain to not have what you need to take care of business.



 yeah I stayed up all night, at 6am I turned on my ps3 and played some GT5 since I havent played it in a couple weeks. than I went to take it apart and I got stuck on the 1st screw lol

 Ive had this spare fan sitting here for about 2 months lol


Cant help ya out Freak I have all my stuff in one room so I just stream stuff from my comp onto my tv.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 5, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> Ok,
> 
> Question for you guys.
> 
> ...



wow this clubhouse is active lately. so the ps3 sees your dad's vista box but it doesnt see yours? is our box setup for media sharing? you have to have it set for media sharing and to allow devices to connect to it. when you search for media devices it should prompt your box to allow the unknown device.

btw, did i tell you guys i can stream 9 gig x264 1080p movies from my NAS through the PS3 using remote play to the psp all on the network and it doesnt hiccup at all? amazing!!


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 5, 2008)

His actually isn't setup to do media file sharing but mine is:!?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 5, 2008)

youd have to make it visible and set sharing in media player. Or you can use Tversity (thanks newtekie1, you are awesome!) and use that. Its easy to do. Once its up, make sure your wireless router sees your ps3. Then you can do a search for media servers and you are good to go!


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 5, 2008)

hmm, ok. 

let me see here.

Classic xbox  ps3
wii  ps3
xbox 360  ps3

out of all 4 of the consoles i have, the xbox (modded of course) works best.
Then 360 then wii actually then ps3.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 5, 2008)

I dont know if I agree with that assessment, but I do like my 360. I havent played it in over a year though. Im gonna mod it though with one of those easy mod kits


----------



## Wile E (Sep 5, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> Ok,
> 
> Question for you guys.
> 
> ...



Just use TVersity. It will even allow you to play formats not supported natively by the PS3.

http://tversity.com/


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 5, 2008)

I posted that. But its nice to see a second


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 5, 2008)

you will come to love the ps3 more. i have yet to have an issue with media sharing. my dual core 2.4 ghz opteron with 2 gigs of ram cannot play a 30 gig HD 1080p movie using even the lightest VLC player. the ps3 however can play it streaming from that PC without any issues. we are talking 50 Mbps to it for 2 hours and it plays like a dream. the 360 cannot do that.


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 5, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> you will come to love the ps3 more. i have yet to have an issue with media sharing. my dual core 2.4 ghz opteron with 2 gigs of ram cannot play a 30 gig HD 1080p movie using even the lightest VLC player. the ps3 however can play it streaming from that PC without any issues. we are talking 50 Mbps to it for 2 hours and it plays like a dream. the 360 cannot do that.



neither can my network


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 5, 2008)

Haha, my computer can play a movie like that. I need to get a better router, this wireless n is good but on most of my movies, I get some stutter for about 10 minutes, before its like butter.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 5, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> neither can my network



haha well the d-link wireless n router does a fantastic job. i can be streaming 50Mbps and still be downloading at 16Mbps from my PC and have people browsing and streaming music to other rooms with no issue.


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 5, 2008)

wich d-link? dir-655?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 5, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> wich d-link? dir-655?



yup


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 5, 2008)

i really want to buy that router. my speakers died so im going to have to get some new ones.

Im going to try to get the Harmon kardon Sound Sticks II or the Logitech Z-2300


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 5, 2008)

i bought the harmon  they sound really nice


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 5, 2008)

good deal. Yeah I got the DIR 615 and its pretty awesome, but I want the DIR 655 or the gaming one they have.


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 6, 2008)

the gaming router is crap, i had it and took it back. Im not 100% sure if it was broken or if i didn't set it up right, but if it wasn't either then it sucks.

I had slower download speeds with the gaming router ( i prioritized utorrent) and it was about 300kb slower. my old dlink did 1.1mpbs


----------



## Wile E (Sep 6, 2008)

If you are worried about transfer speeds across your home network, and the streaming of HD content, you just need to go wired.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 6, 2008)

Not so much worried as I want better and more power, yall know how it is. With TVersity, I do just fine. However, I need something to tell the wife that will allow me to get it


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 6, 2008)

anyone playing soul caliber 4 yet? i think i want to get that. i might turn in a bunch of games at gamestop and get anal raped.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 7, 2008)

I want to get it but someone who gots it for the 360 was telling me it was just so so. not worth the money he paid, which is like 60 bucks.


On a side note, one thing I dont like about Tversity, and newtekie1 pointed this out, is the ff and rew functions. Pretty much dont work.


----------



## Chewy (Sep 7, 2008)

I changed my ps3 fan, still making a high pitched noise though.. maybe the fan I bought on ebay was pooped aswell lol. I doubt it could be the bluray drive.. any ideas? think its still the fan or could it be something else?

 Also anyone know where to find Sharp Aquos tv updates? Im at another location and this TV wont recognize the ps3 video.. says its incompatible video from device/ps3.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 7, 2008)

my nyko cooling fan is making that odd noise as well. personally, I think its the type of fan used. Maybe a fluid bearing or something like that would be better.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 7, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> anyone playing soul caliber 4 yet? i think i want to get that. i might turn in a bunch of games at gamestop and get anal raped.



It's not nearly as good as as the earlier versions. Not bad tho. I'd wait until it gets down to $40 or lower.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 7, 2008)

Thats what I was thinking myself. Personally, I dont think any type of fighting game warrants more than $30 bucks, but my view may seem flawed to others.

The cool thing I like about it, is Darth Vader and Yoda.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 7, 2008)

ahh, good to know. i am still on the fence about 'star wars force unleashed.' perhaps i will just get madden 09 instead.


----------



## acperience7 (Sep 7, 2008)

Anyone in the SOCOM Beta? How is it. I'm planning on pre-ordering it, but this will be my first venture into the SOCOM universe.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 7, 2008)

My nephew and my nephew in law  have been playing the 09 on the 360 and they say its awesome. I think it may be the better buy, personally.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 9, 2008)

so transformers looks amazing on blu-ray. simply amazing.


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 9, 2008)

yes, it does and so does Megan fox


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 9, 2008)

Id like to post all the things I would do to megan fox, but its a bannable offense 

needless to say, she is super hot and even more so on the bd edition. One question, who is the Megan Fox look alike chick when Megatron is slow mo flying over head and the chick (hot looking) is screaming?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 9, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Id like to post all the things I would do to megan fox, but its a bannable offense
> 
> needless to say, she is super hot and even more so on the bd edition. One question, who is the Megan Fox look alike chick when Megatron is slow mo flying over head and the chick (hot looking) is screaming?



 no clue! the picture really is just fantastic. the best yet!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 9, 2008)

yes and yes is all I can say


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 10, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> My nephew and my nephew in law  have been playing the 09 on the 360 and they say its awesome. I think it may be the better buy, personally.



Madden 09 on the 360 is very impressive.  Im sure the PS3 version will be just as good.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 11, 2008)

If not better looking


----------



## Shizelbs (Sep 11, 2008)

I can now call myself a member of the PS3 club.  I bought mine, however, primarily for Bluray playback.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 12, 2008)

It matters not why you bought it, only that you did. Be sure to leave your info so we can add you to our lists


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 12, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> If not better looking



lol, dont start


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 12, 2008)

eh the games just look the same and it just comes down to personal preference for which console you wanna play it on I usually choose playstation cause some games like gta are more comfortable to me when I play it on the ps3 rather than the 360...kinda like asking why would you play mario on a sega console I guess  iunno


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 12, 2008)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> eh the games just look the same and it just comes down to personal preference for which console you wanna play it on I usually choose playstation cause some games like gta are more comfortable to me when I play it on the ps3 rather than the 360...kinda like asking why would you play mario on a sega console I guess  iunno



Very true.  Both systems have pro's & con's.  Its each to their own really.  I personally like both and if I was loaded I would own both


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 12, 2008)

....speaking of sega.........I miss sega consoles I don't think I ever bought a sega console that didnt own.....wish there were 4 consoles to choose from other than  x360 ps3 and wii
I miss you sega.... 


I have a question for all the ps3 owners:
Do the installs for the games you buy bother you?(be honest)
I think, that if it actually does load faster then I guess its worth it otherwise I hate it.... when I wanna play the damn game I wanna play the damn game


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 12, 2008)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> ....speaking of sega.........I miss sega consoles I don't think I ever bought a sega console that didnt own.....wish there were 4 consoles to choose from other than  x360 ps3 and wii
> I miss you sega....



I admit SEGA were good but they were always outdone by Nintendo (ie NES>MasterSystem, SNES>MegaDrive/Genesis)  The only SEGA console that was 'technically' better than or as good as its rivals (Nintendo GameCube / Sony PS2) was the 'Dreamcast' (and the only thing that saved that from being phased out even earlier then it was was 'piracy').

And to answer your question.  When I had a PS3 the whole 'installing the game to the HDD' business really annoyed me!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 12, 2008)

@hookeystreet haha  personal preferences aside it turns out to look a tad better, but you are right.

I do own both consoles and besides a nice collection of games, the 360 has the mod kits going for it. PLaying games for free is the shiznet (I havent modded mine not sure if I want to). Personally I dont care for multiplayer but Xbox live is good in that regards.

Sega Genesis was a nice system and they had some exclusives, Altered Beast was my all time fave for that system.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 13, 2008)

Seems my WMP11 media sharing days are over. I dont know why but I cant get the wmpnetwork.exe or whatever it is to share anymore. Its really starting to piss me off. Anyone got any clues?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 15, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> @hookeystreet haha  personal preferences aside it turns out to look a tad better, but you are right.
> 
> I do own both consoles and besides a nice collection of games, the 360 has the mod kits going for it. PLaying games for free is the shiznet (I havent modded mine not sure if I want to). Personally I dont care for multiplayer but Xbox live is good in that regards.
> 
> Sega Genesis was a nice system and they had some exclusives, Altered Beast was my all time fave for that system.



Altered Beast is a classic m8  another was 'Golden Axe'.  I wasnt really into the whole console 'multiplayer' thing, but once I got a gold LIVE account I loved it (Mercenaries 2 in Co-Op mode is great fun)

PS: come and join the 360 clubhouse


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 15, 2008)

Haha, I may just do that


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 18, 2008)

Life with PS3 is sorta lame. a neat but pretty much useless feature.


----------



## lamil (Sep 18, 2008)

acperience7 said:


> Anyone in the SOCOM Beta? How is it. I'm planning on pre-ordering it, but this will be my first venture into the SOCOM universe.



I love it, but I also played socom 1-3 online a LOT. So it brings back a lot of fond memories =)

I would say give it a chance, you will probably like it also =)


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 18, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Seems my WMP11 media sharing days are over. I dont know why but I cant get the wmpnetwork.exe or whatever it is to share anymore. Its really starting to piss me off. Anyone got any clues?



im in the same boat. my ps3 wont stream


----------



## lamil (Sep 18, 2008)

Does anyone record their gameplay onto their pc? what do you use? dazzle? hava?

those are the only 2 options I really noticed but don't want to spend that much to get it to work in HD with hava =\

any suggestions?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 18, 2008)

I dont record what I play at all, kind of find it useless to be honest with you.

Yeah I dont know why it quit working, but I cant get it to stream in WMP11. Sucks because Tversity cannot fastforward well at all. It will do 1.5x but anymore and it pretty much goes once or twice and then that is it.


----------



## lamil (Sep 18, 2008)

I love video editing.  I used to film skateboarding and make videos all the time, but I quit skating a couple years ago and have been itching to edit stuff recently. thats why i want to get some footy to play around with =)


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 23, 2008)

I got the Socom Beta last week sunday or monday forget which.....god, I keep getting killed cause a guy just pops up out of nowhere, and Im always yelling " WTF?!!?" its also laggy I even went to central servers laggy well not the second central server......but it pisses me off just like socom 1.......so I guess its living up to its hype,lol if I were to rate the beta I'd give it a (1-5) 3 cause the lag is a really really big issue in gaming

oh yeah whoever asked about that, sorry I didnt get back to you..........hurricanes are gay and like to eat powerlines


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 23, 2008)

im playing madden 2009. it isnt very good. first, the graphics are worse than past years. second, the screen with all the plays looks like crap because everything is organized less efficiently than previous maddens. the whole game hurts my eyes. its like they didnt even bother to make the images sharp. everything just looks dirty and out of focus. all of the players seem to have the same skills even though one player is rated 99 and another 50. the whole "the game adjusts to your skill" is a gimmick. no matter what settings i have it on it is always the same. very lame. i feel like i wasted 60 bucks 

on the upside! i preordered the motorstorm 2 so they gave me the demo to hold me over. now that is fun. the graphics are better than the first motorstorm (which were already awesome) and now you can play multiplayer splitscreen up to 4 racers! yay!


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 23, 2008)

this is the best place to ask since it is PS3 related

if you have linux running on yer PS3 could you run say the linux version of doom 3 or quake 4 on it?


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 24, 2008)

If you can't wait for Little Big Planet, here's something pretty cool you might wanna see:http://www.gametrailers.com/player/usermovies/269140.html?playlist=featured


......Id software says that the video game Rage had to be dumbed down because of the 360 and now it has to use 2 dvd discs......just like I've feel like I've been shafted on my gta4 experience.....gg 360, I really wish 360 used hd-dvd's instead of dvd's

LINK:http://www.1up.com/do/newsStory?cId=3169963


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 24, 2008)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> If you can't wait for Little Big Planet, here's something pretty cool you might wanna see:http://www.gametrailers.com/player/usermovies/269140.html?playlist=featured



looks awesome. but i cant help but ask, what do you do in that game. seems pretty boring other than creating levels.




> ......Id software says that the video game Rage had to be dumbed down because of the 360 and now it has to use 2 dvd discs......just like I've feel like I've been shafted on my gta4 experience.....gg 360, I really wish 360 used hd-dvd's instead of dvd's
> 
> LINK:http://www.1up.com/do/newsStory?cId=3169963



the 360 is inferior and has ruined many games for the PS3. it is a shame.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 24, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> this is the best place to ask since it is PS3 related
> 
> if you have linux running on yer PS3 could you run say the linux version of doom 3 or quake 4 on it?



hrm...well i used to have yellow dog linux installed and it worked OK. not all the bugs were worked out on it. i dont knwo if you can play those games since the PS3 is considered PPC and not x386. who knows tho.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 24, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> looks awesome. but i cant help but ask, what do you do in that game. seems pretty boring other than creating levels.



its a platformer, you make levels basically like back in the ol' sega genesis days with sonic and or nes or snes days with mario, but little big planet is.....seems to be unlimited so you can make a really really really long level heres a video

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/usermovies/264231.html


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 24, 2008)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> its a platformer, you make levels basically like back in the ol' sega genesis days with sonic and or nes or snes days with mario, but little big planet is.....seems to be unlimited so you can make a really really really long level heres a video
> 
> http://www.gametrailers.com/player/usermovies/264231.html



so you just basically make your own side scrolling game?


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 24, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> so you just basically make your own side scrolling game?



basically using the developers characters though of course, I mean it just overall just looks fun, everything about it...........not to mention the content it's gonna get with the psn, its gonna hold me off till killzone 2 and ff13 etc. and even after it will


----------



## ktr (Sep 24, 2008)

You can consider LBP to be the PC equivalent to Gmod...and gmod is never boring


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 24, 2008)

I would think you could play Doom 3 on it. My guess is, install it and see. PPC seems to be an x86 emulator of sorts I Think.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 24, 2008)

well ill get my friend to try it out
i didnt see much point in having linux on a console myself see i have a linux box and well consoles are shit for doing linux related stuff

little big planet looks okay nice idea but nothing about it makes me feel it will be good for a longtime tho looks like after you play and the originality will wear off it will be just another game

dont blame the 360 its allways the developers fault


----------



## Wozzer (Sep 24, 2008)

Can I update my PS3 Profile. The following games have now been added to my collection.

GTA IV
MGS4
Fifa 08


----------



## Wile E (Sep 25, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> I would think you could play Doom 3 on it. My guess is, install it and see. PPC seems to be an x86 emulator of sorts I Think.



No, PPC doesn't emulate x86. 

If anything, I would try compiling the Mac version of doom to run on PPC linux. The x86 version isn't worth trying, tbh.


----------



## ktr (Sep 25, 2008)

You cannot play any game on linux on the ps3, for the RSX (gpu) is locked.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 25, 2008)

ktr said:


> You cannot play any game on linux on the ps3, for the RSX (gpu) is locked.



that is too bad. i wonder why they did that? i wonder how many people actually use their PS3 as a linux system daily?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 25, 2008)

Well I stand corrected then. I guess I just assumed you could.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 26, 2008)

i signed up for LBP beta key at gamespot..........god I hope I get it


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 26, 2008)

I finally got my ps3 to stream, had to use tversity though.


----------



## ktr (Sep 26, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> that is too bad. i wonder why they did that? i wonder how many people actually use their PS3 as a linux system daily?



I am guessing to prevent homebrew in the purpose of pirating games.


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 26, 2008)

I just picked up a Pioneer 1018 http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...+1018&lp=1&type=product&cp=1&id=1199496527703

almost bought 
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...te+01&lp=2&type=product&cp=1&id=1210290067489

it was only $50 difference though :/ i think i should have.


----------



## TrainingDummy (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey everyone, thought I'd join the clubhouse

PSN User Name: AdamP90
PS3 Model: 80GB(PS2 emulation) for room, 40GB for living room
Accessories Owned: 3x SIXAXIS Controllers,  Bluetooth remote, Bluetooth Headset
TV Owned: 32'' Olivia 232-S13, 67" Samsung 5 Series 1080P DLP
Games Purchased: GT5, MGS4, Motorstorm, Ninja Gaiden: Sigma
Untold Legends: Dark Kingdom, Ridge Racer 7, Tiger Woods 08, Madden 08
Pain, GO! Sports Ski, High Velocity Bowling, Super Stardust HD, Mainichi Issyo
Currently Playing: Mainichi Issyo
Games Looking Forward To: Killzone 2, LittleBigPlanet, Linger in Shadows 
Blu-Ray Movies Purchased:  Mission Impossible 3, Spider-Man 3, Ultraviolet, Casino Royale, Superman (1978), Species, Stir of Echoes, Pirates of the Caribbean (1,3), Dirty Harry


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 27, 2008)

Welcome Aboard. Be prepared to add a bunch of us to the list


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 27, 2008)

we should all play a game sometime.....one day.......


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 27, 2008)

maybe when I buy me some new ones that folks have


----------



## TrainingDummy (Sep 27, 2008)

I've been thinking of getting Warhawk, do many people play that online?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 27, 2008)

I havent played it yet nor do I own it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 28, 2008)

clubhouse profiles updated


----------



## TrainingDummy (Sep 28, 2008)

has anyone made a theme and successfully been able to add an icon to the "Internet Search" and "Turn Off System"?


----------



## TrainingDummy (Sep 28, 2008)

never mind, I found out how


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 28, 2008)

Im confused, what are you talking about Training Dummy? And show me?


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 29, 2008)

well theres a program or something that lets you create your own ps3 theme with whatever you want and you get to config icons backgrounds etc even sounds


----------



## TrainingDummy (Sep 29, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Im confused, what are you talking about Training Dummy? And show me?



I'm making a theme, and the strings for those two icons where missing because they where added after the template from Sony was put out, so I didn't know what to add to the XML file



-1nf1n1ty- said:


> well theres a program or something that lets you create your own ps3 theme with whatever you want and you get to config icons backgrounds etc even sounds



yeah, I found out about that after I was about half done, lol. I'm using it for sounds and the XMB simulator


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 29, 2008)

btw Socom is OWNAGE sadly itll be over soon  so tomorrow Ill probably hopefully be getting a LBP beta key if I get an extra I can give it to someone maybe


----------



## TrainingDummy (Sep 29, 2008)

I think the LBP Beta is ending in about 2 weeks, I have it on my PS3, but it's tied to my friends PSN 
anyway, it said it was going to expire in 14 days


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 29, 2008)

gayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 29, 2008)

Anybody got there ps3 hooked up to a avr that supports hd audio?

PSN Username: freaksavior
PS3 Model: 40gb
Accessories Owned: 2x Six Axis controller, Nyko Blu-wave for ir so my harmony can control 
TV Owned: Samsung LN-40A650A 40" 1080P 
Games Purchased: Oblivion, MGS4, Ratchet and clank
Current Playing: MGS4
Games Looking Forward To: Star Wars Force Unleased
Blu-rays Purchased: Master and Commander, X-men III, Transformers, Dan in Real life, Iron man


----------



## TrainingDummy (Sep 30, 2008)

The ps3 internally processes Dolby True HD, so it will output that if the disc supports it (I know Spider-man 3 does)

I've also heard that there will be an update to support  DTS HD, so you don't really need a receiver to decode the HD audio


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 30, 2008)

TrainingDummy said:


> The ps3 internally processes Dolby True HD, so it will output that if the disc supports it (I know Spider-man 3 does)
> 
> I've also heard that there will be an update to support  DTS HD, so you don't really need a receiver to decode the HD audio



i got a pioneer elite VSX-01TXH and even though the ps3 Is "suppose" to decode it it doesnt from what ive heard


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 30, 2008)

Looks to me, they need to update the AVRs.


----------



## TrainingDummy (Sep 30, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> i got a pioneer elite VSX-01TXH and even though the ps3 Is "suppose" to decode it it doesnt from what ive heard



I have a Onkyo TX-SR500 and a Yamaha RX-v463 and Dolby True HD is output on both, and neither support the format, so the PS3 is decoding

P.S. that's a very nice receiver you got there


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 30, 2008)

well my receiver will get pcm wich is simelar to the hd audio


----------



## TrainingDummy (Sep 30, 2008)

check to see what audio codec the PS3 is decoding, either press select on the controller, or display on the bluetooth remote


this is what I get with Spider-man 3, the PS3 is decoding TrueHD, but is sending it out as PCM to my receiver


----------



## TrainingDummy (Sep 30, 2008)

also, are you using HDMI? if so, make sure you have the PS3 set to Bitstream and not Linear PCM


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 30, 2008)

What is the difference in the two ?


----------



## TrainingDummy (Sep 30, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> What is the difference in the two ?



I'm not too sure what LPCM does in this case, but I do know that Bitstream sends the audio to your receiver to decode. I think if freaksavior selects Bitstream over LPCM his receiver will show the TrueHD and DTS HD codecs like he wanted


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 30, 2008)

Ahh I see


----------



## mab1376 (Sep 30, 2008)

i just bought a PS3, here my info.

PSN Username: Mab1376
PS3 Model: 80GB
Accessories Owned: 2x Dualshock 3, Motorola H12 Headset, HDMI cable, controller charging cradle, cooling fan, dvd remote.
TV Owned: 32" Sharp Aquos 1080p
Games Purchased: Burnout Paradise, Soul Caliber 4, Skate, Tekken 5 Online
Currently Playing: All above 
Currently Looking Forward To: Tekken 6, MK Vs. DC
Blu-Rays Purchased: None yet.
considering using my Logitech Z-5500 via optical for audio.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 30, 2008)

yea my receiver says lpcm but that is fine. it is still HD audio just like true hd or dta ma. if you are using hdmi dont bother with bitstream. you dont need to compress the signal using hdmi anymore. the important thing really is to look at the display numbers for audio. generally lpcm stays pegged about 6 Mbps ! while true hd and dta ma hover around 3-5.


----------



## mab1376 (Sep 30, 2008)

what is the best 42" tv you can get for $1300-1500?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 30, 2008)

mab1376 said:


> what is the best 42" tv you can get for $1300-1500?



hrm...well last year i bought a 42 inch 1080p LG LCD for $1700 and it is awesome and is going to be a lot cheaper now than it was then.


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 30, 2008)

TrainingDummy said:


> I'm not too sure what LPCM does in this case, but I do know that Bitstream sends the audio to your receiver to decode. I think if freaksavior selects Bitstream over LPCM his receiver will show the TrueHD and DTS HD codecs like he wanted



I have to choose lpcm, my receiver shows pcm and my bitrate typically stays at about 6.0mpbs with either dts hd or DD TRUE hd


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 30, 2008)

I would say you can find a damn good Vizio or Westinghouse (Costco and Sams Clu has them) for the price you are looking at.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 30, 2008)

mab1376 said:


> what is the best 42" tv you can get for $1300-1500?



get this one

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8784096&type=product&id=1205246214857

46 inch samsung 1080p for $1500


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 1, 2008)

good tv  dads got the ln46a650 while i have the 40" version. the 530 is minus a few hdmi and no 120hz. color isn't as acurate from what i can tell at the store. but other wise good tv


----------



## mab1376 (Oct 1, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> get this one
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8784096&type=product&id=1205246214857
> 
> 46 inch samsung 1080p for $1500




thats really nice!

i need to upgrade my FIOS box the the HD DVR.

i'll probably go with that, i need to buy a stand though and im working with about a $1500 budget. do they make a 42" with similar specs?

also do you know if they make a DVI cable that splits from the output to 2 seperate connections, so i could get the same output on both monitors, im planning on buying a 23" 1080p monitor soon, so that cable would work perfectly.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 1, 2008)

who bought the iron man blu-ray?? mine is being weird. i put the disc in and it just sits there on a black screen with the blue iron man heart thingy blinking. i cant get past the screen.


----------



## TrainingDummy (Oct 1, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> who bought the iron man blu-ray?? mine is being weird. i put the disc in and it just sits there on a black screen with the blue iron man heart thingy blinking. i cant get past the screen.



I'm going to pick mine up from Blockbuster in a little, I'll let you know if it does the same


----------



## TrainingDummy (Oct 1, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> yea my receiver says lpcm but that is fine. it is still HD audio just like true hd or dta ma. if you are using hdmi dont bother with bitstream. you dont need to compress the signal using hdmi anymore. the important thing really is to look at the display numbers for audio. generally lpcm stays pegged about 6 Mbps ! while true hd and dta ma hover around 3-5.



yeah, I was only suggesting to use Bitstream to see if it would show TrueHD since the receiver he has decodes TrueHD and DTS HD


----------



## WarEagleAU (Oct 1, 2008)

ad dvd?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 1, 2008)

alright, well i got it to work. i had to turn off the BD-Live feature. hopefully they can fix it with an update rather than me returning it.


----------



## TrainingDummy (Oct 1, 2008)

well I just got done watching Iron Man, and I didn't have any problems even with BD-Live enabled

and Easy Rhino, can you add Iron Man to my list of movies please?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 1, 2008)

TrainingDummy said:


> well I just got done watching Iron Man, and I didn't have any problems even with BD-Live enabled
> 
> and Easy Rhino, can you add Iron Man to my list of movies please?



what store did you buy it from? it seems all the bad copies that were not recalled were from target and walmart.


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 1, 2008)

TrainingDummy said:


> yeah, I was only suggesting to use Bitstream to see if it would show TrueHD since the receiver he has decodes TrueHD and DTS HD



ive been told that bit stream will be louder than lpcm. 

i think im going to pick up a panisonic blu ray with bitstream dts-hd audio and test it out. if i cant tell a difference return it.


----------



## TrainingDummy (Oct 2, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> what store did you buy it from? it seems all the bad copies that were not recalled were from target and walmart.



I got it from Blockbuster, because they gave out a free bobble head with a pre-order


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 2, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> ive been told that bit stream will be louder than lpcm.
> 
> i think im going to pick up a panisonic blu ray with bitstream dts-hd audio and test it out. if i cant tell a difference return it.



if you have hdmi then dont bother with bitstream! it is outdated.


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 2, 2008)

yeah... i don't kno anymore


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 2, 2008)

I Got My Lbp Beta Key Just Now Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooowoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooowooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Looks Like Im Not Fuckign Going To Sleep Tonight Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ktr (Oct 2, 2008)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> I Got My Lbp Beta Key Just Now Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooowoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooowooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Looks Like Im Not Fuckign Going To Sleep Tonight Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 2, 2008)

dont worry ktr, I signed up for a lot of codes if I get another you will get it!


----------



## ktr (Oct 2, 2008)

I think I signed up at like 6 sites, on two different emails addresses (different names and different ip/computers)....so its like a total of 12 sign ups. Not a single catch except emails saying that I did not enter. Fricken burn!


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 2, 2008)

ktr said:


> I think I signed up at like 6 sites, on two different emails addresses (different names and different ip/computers)....so its like a total of 12 sign ups. Not a single catch except emails saying that I did not enter. Fricken burn!



lol that sucks....I think what is gonna really suck is my friend told me on aim that all the contests are bullshit, and he doesnt give a shit.....I think he's gonna be pissed,lol....lol I wonder if I'll get another,lol how cool would that be?


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 2, 2008)

26%!!


----------



## TrainingDummy (Oct 2, 2008)

the four levels they give you are fun, but too short 

if you want you can always play player made ones, but those are mostly crap


----------



## TrainingDummy (Oct 2, 2008)

ktr said:


> I think I signed up at like 6 sites, on two different emails addresses (different names and different ip/computers)....so its like a total of 12 sign ups. Not a single catch except emails saying that I did not enter. Fricken burn!



just use one of your friends PSN tags to download it, it still works


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 2, 2008)

78%


----------



## WarEagleAU (Oct 3, 2008)

What the hell is LP?


----------



## TrainingDummy (Oct 3, 2008)

LBP = LittleBigPlanet


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 3, 2008)

Just watched 3:10 yuma, good movie, the audio was well no great effects but the audio was very clear. 

im looking to get a set of these Klipsch one of these pair of these  and a center and idk for my rear surround


----------



## TrainingDummy (Oct 3, 2008)

yeah, 3:10 is a good movie, the ending kinda pissed me off though :/


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 3, 2008)

ha ha, yeah... it did kinda suck. 

it stayed at a constant 6.1mbps.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 3, 2008)

yea 3:10 is an excellent 7.1 surround movie. you could hear lots of back noise with the horses running and through the gunfights.


----------



## ktr (Oct 3, 2008)

Woot, I got a code...

http://boardsus.playstation.com/playstation/board/message?board.id=littlebigplanet&thread.id=89039

I'm fasta than lighting


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 3, 2008)

ktr said:


> Woot, I got a code...
> 
> http://boardsus.playstation.com/playstation/board/message?board.id=littlebigplanet&thread.id=89039
> 
> I'm fasta than lighting



SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET, help me make a level


----------



## ktr (Oct 3, 2008)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET, help me make a level



This is amazing! http://www.gametrailers.com/player/usermovies/272910.html


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 3, 2008)

I was wondering If I make a new user name but still sign on using my email and etc can i still play the betas I have now?(just want to make a new psn id)

EDIT: haha yeah I saw that just a while ago


----------



## ktr (Oct 3, 2008)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> I was wondering If I make a new user name but still sign on using my email and etc can i still play the betas I have now?(just want to make a new psn id)
> 
> EDIT: haha yeah I saw that just a while ago



Just keep the same account and make another account...do all the buying with the original account, and play with the other. Maybe in the future Sony will allow us to use different in-game names (like Steam). 

I believe there is something called sub-accounts, but i dont know much about them.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 3, 2008)

ok btw Im working on a pretty cool level so be prepared


----------



## ktr (Oct 4, 2008)

Looks like GT5P got some new cars...time to dust off the copy


----------



## acperience7 (Oct 4, 2008)

I hear there was also an update that makes a few improvements. GT5P is one stunning looking game. The screen of the Lotus is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 4, 2008)

i actually traded in my copy of gt5p figuring that i will actually get the full game when it comes out. the prologue was fun but in the end lacked any real racing excitement.


----------



## acperience7 (Oct 4, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> i actually traded in my copy of gt5p figuring that i will actually get the full game when it comes out. the prologue was fun but in the end lacked any real racing excitement.



I'm trying to hold out for the full game too, but as far as I know it doesn't have an estimated release date. I heard something about 2010, but that was a rumor. I also heard that GTTV was part of the cause of the delay as GT5 was supposed to be out in 2009. That's all really rumor based though. Oh well GT4 is holding me pretty well for now.


----------



## ktr (Oct 4, 2008)

GT is an ambitious game...so the longer it is taking, more ambitious the game is gonna be.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 4, 2008)

for anyone that has the LBP beta....I have finished my level! either look for "play!" or type in the author address xerosphoenix

have fun

oh yeah and its not IMPOSSIBLE near the end, you just have to go fast enough with the vehicle to make it flip off the stairs


----------



## ktr (Oct 4, 2008)

I will try it out later today!


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 4, 2008)

10 people have played it only 3 have completed it,lol...its pretty hard


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 5, 2008)

how do i get my hands on a beta ????


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 5, 2008)

do contests and such, but im not sure if they are doing anymore, why dont you sign up for the resistance 2 beta I think its gonna be an open beta


----------



## ktr (Oct 5, 2008)

Is it just me or is the LBP online server down?


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 5, 2008)

yeah its down it was down yesterday also then came back up after a few minutes


----------



## technicks (Oct 5, 2008)

Anyone has bought Pure? Played the demo but like to know if it is worth buying.


----------



## TrainingDummy (Oct 5, 2008)

yeah, the Pure demo was fun, but I don't think it's worth $60

but if you want to hear something a little more positive, watch the Video Review on IGN


----------



## technicks (Oct 5, 2008)

60 bucks is cheap. Over here they charge 60 or 65 euro.  So i always buy i the states. Saves me tons of money.


----------



## TrainingDummy (Oct 5, 2008)

wish I had a cheap place to import from


----------



## TrainingDummy (Oct 6, 2008)

is anyone else looking forward to Linger In Shadows? it comes out this Thursday and should be free


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 6, 2008)

any body want to sell me a ps3 for about $300 ? dad wants one also


----------



## TrainingDummy (Oct 6, 2008)

this one is $350, but you get a warranty <link>


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 6, 2008)

TrainingDummy said:


> is anyone else looking forward to Linger In Shadows? it comes out this Thursday and should be free


I downloaded the trailer and I just didnt get it what is it about I sure hope its free I have no money right now


----------



## TrainingDummy (Oct 6, 2008)

it's a tech demo, with limited playability, and seeing as it's being made by a Demo Scene group, I'd really hope it will be free


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 6, 2008)

yeah I hope so too


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 6, 2008)

honestly, i want a 60gb or 80gb with ps2 compatibility


----------



## TrainingDummy (Oct 6, 2008)

a 60/80GB is going to be hard to find for around $300

I'll try though


----------



## TrainingDummy (Oct 6, 2008)

60GB with four games for $260, bid ends in just under four hours <link>


----------



## TrainingDummy (Oct 6, 2008)

ok, I guess it wasn't that hard, just found another for $305 <link>


----------



## WarEagleAU (Oct 7, 2008)

60GB is the golden boy now. Get it with hardware backwards compatibility and upgrade the hdd.


----------



## ktr (Oct 7, 2008)

Impressive creation in LBP: http://gamextract.com/?p=3193


----------



## TrainingDummy (Oct 7, 2008)

ktr said:


> Impressive creation in LBP: http://gamextract.com/?p=3193



 holy crap!


----------



## acperience7 (Oct 7, 2008)

ktr said:


> Impressive creation in LBP: http://gamextract.com/?p=3193



Not only an impressive level, but a good showcase of the abilities of the LBP editor. I had no idea it was this powerful. ->Mm


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 7, 2008)

Dumb question.

what purpose does adding a external hdd to the ps3 serve?


----------



## Wile E (Oct 7, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> Dumb question.
> 
> what purpose does adding a external hdd to the ps3 serve?



Not much really. Wareagle was referring to upgrading the internal hard drive. It's user accessible, doesn't void the warranty, and takes standard SATA 2.5" drives. You can throw a 500GB unit in there if you want. I have a 120GB 7200rpm drive that's going to go in mine.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Oct 7, 2008)

Exactly, that is what I meant. You could, technically, probably hook up an external hdd if you have movies and other unmnentionables on it. PErsonally, Im wanting to update my hdd with a 120 or 320 7200 rpm SATA 2.5"


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 7, 2008)

i got a 20gb and a 40gb so i wanna upgrade the 20gb


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 7, 2008)

WHO ELSE IS GOING TO BUY GTA FOR THE PC!!!!!!!!!?!?!? I know I am, im just gonna configure it so I can use my ps3 controller, I want to get it cause I know its gonna have mods and might actually be more fun.


----------



## flclisgreat (Oct 7, 2008)

i have an external 250gb seagate 7200.10 hooked to mine


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 8, 2008)

flclisgreat said:


> i have an external 250gb seagate 7200.10 hooked to mine



what do you do with it?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Oct 8, 2008)

Watch pron and movies probably saves games and videos and demos to it? 

Hey Infinity, the only software I found to install the ps3 controller on a 32/64 bit version of XP uses linux drivers and it played nasty with my computer. pretty much locked down any of my other drivers, usb, video, sound, nic, etc.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 8, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Watch pron and movies probably saves games and videos and demos to it?
> 
> Hey Infinity, the only software I found to install the ps3 controller on a 32/64 bit version of XP uses linux drivers and it played nasty with my computer. pretty much locked down any of my other drivers, usb, video, sound, nic, etc.



damn well, thanks if anyone finds a good one let people know in here, and Ill keep looking myself


----------



## WarEagleAU (Oct 8, 2008)

IT may work for you, I was just giving you a heads up. I uninstalled it, rebooted, and everything was fine. Could have been just my pc.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 8, 2008)

upgrading the internal hdd is a great option, but pointless for me. i decided to go with a NAS drive instead. the advantage there is i can move information to and from the NAS. with the ps3, there is no way to move media directly from the PC to it. the NAS then operates as the middle man streaming 5-9 gig x264 HD rips to the PS3 (connected at 1000Mbps) which i put there using the PC which currently has limited space. it is too bad that sony and microsoft figure a way to have windows network detect the PS3 as something more than just a media device. if it were detected as another client then i wouldnt need the NAS.


----------



## flclisgreat (Oct 8, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> what do you do with it?



i use it as the HDD, its a 3.5in and kinda doesn't fit inside.


WarEagleAU said:


> Watch pron and movies probably saves games and videos and demos to it?



pretty much that. + how many people can say they have that fast of a hdd "in" there ps3


WarEagleAU said:


> Hey Infinity, the only software I found to install the ps3 controller on a 32/64 bit version of XP uses linux drivers and it played nasty with my computer. pretty much locked down any of my other drivers, usb, video, sound, nic, etc.



i am pretty sure ps3 controller auto detects in xp 32bit...


----------



## TrainingDummy (Oct 8, 2008)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> WHO ELSE IS GOING TO BUY GTA FOR THE PC!!!!!!!!!?!?!? I know I am, im just gonna configure it so I can use my ps3 controller, I want to get it cause I know its gonna have mods and might actually be more fun.



I probably will, I'm going to wait and see if it's a crappy port first


----------



## TrainingDummy (Oct 8, 2008)

flclisgreat said:


> i use it as the HDD, its a 3.5in and kinda doesn't fit inside.
> 
> 
> pretty much that. + how many people can say they have that fast of a hdd "in" there ps3
> ...



it will detect it, but it's unusable


----------



## ktr (Oct 8, 2008)

I found that calculator level in LBP...and by GOD how many rows of switches it has. Must have taken some planning to figure how to reproduce adding and subtracting arithmetic.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah it does but it wont work as Training Dummy has said.


----------



## Wozzer (Oct 8, 2008)

Anyone care to help....

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1008140#post1008140

Thanks


----------



## WarEagleAU (Oct 9, 2008)

Pshaw, keep it and get you a 360. Best help I can give ya


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 9, 2008)

it sucks when all your friends have the 360 and you have the ps3. but you do have the superior system. just invite them over to watch some nice blu-rays and then maybe they will sell their 360s and buy PS3s!!


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 9, 2008)

Sony = retarded as ballsack....

http://www.1up.com/do/newsStory?cId=3170456

they lost an fucking one of a kind exclusive to 360 again.......tekken 6,lol..........I almost want a damn 360 now....how can sony be so damn retarded?!?!?!?!.... seriously I might as well go to 360 all the damn games get made on that console anyways and then get shitty ported to ps3 check out the bioshock screens

http://d.hatena.ne.jp/yoda-dip-jp/20081004#1223141168

wow not like sony at all.........I wish sega was still around I want another kickass console


here are more: http://www.greatinternetgames.com/g...gain-to-ps3-bioshock-complaints.html#Gdetails


----------



## Wile E (Oct 9, 2008)

What the hell? How can they let Tekken slip into MS's hands. Meh, either way I'm buying it for the PS3. I still refuse to pay to play online.


----------



## Edito (Oct 9, 2008)

Tekken 6 damn im sad, i don´t understand how sony let things turn around like this, its because MS can pay more???


----------



## TrainingDummy (Oct 9, 2008)

Wasley said:


> Anyone care to help....
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1008140#post1008140
> 
> Thanks



like WarEagleAU said, don't sell your PS3 for a 360, the 360 just had a price drop not that long ago and can now be picked up for $199.


----------



## TrainingDummy (Oct 9, 2008)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> Sony = retarded as ballsack....
> 
> http://www.1up.com/do/newsStory?cId=3170456
> 
> ...



I was just playing the Bioshock demo(played it on every system), I don't know what it is about that game, but I just can't get into it, it looks bad, plays bad, the only thing it has going for it is the story. I don't understand why so many people love it


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 9, 2008)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> Sony = retarded as ballsack....
> 
> http://www.1up.com/do/newsStory?cId=3170456
> 
> ...



what the hell! i was hoping for a high detail, next gen  fighting game and instead im going to get a watered down version of it. all the PS3 games that are on the 360 end up looking like crap!!!


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 9, 2008)

this is so sad sony.......so pathetic, I refuse to pay for online services too but all these games are made on and for 360 every single one of em.....whats the point in getting a watered down version of everything......I hate that MS can pay for all the damn exclusives, I wish apple could make a console or sega would come back cause for sony its just so dumb.....exclusives are really important in gaming.....sony doesnt realize that since ps2 i bet they didnt pay for most of those exclusives.... just think....(don't know if you guys have seen this)


http://ps2.ign.com/objects/014/014552.html


lol what could have been huh,lol

starting to think the ps3 is too ahead of its time


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 9, 2008)

TrainingDummy said:


> I was just playing the Bioshock demo(played it on every system), I don't know what it is about that game, but I just can't get into it, it looks bad, plays bad, the only thing it has going for it is the story. I don't understand why so many people love it



I think the reason why people like it is because of the story, thats why I liked it


----------



## WarEagleAU (Oct 10, 2008)

All I can say about this news is ZOMG!!!


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 10, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> All I can say about this news is ZOMG!!!



LMAO thats all you really can say, just so shocking


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 10, 2008)

you know, i got the ps3 for the exclusives that they will get.....most of them are handed over to the 360 now.......I'm honestly thinking I should sell my ps3, whats the damn point anymore? all the damn ps3 "exclusives" are going to 360, and since its all gonna be a shitty ports to the ps3 anyways might as well get the console that matter for this gen, 360. Wii is a joke nuff said. but man if I did sell my ps3, I would have the money to buy the 360 +gears2 +the fee for online, fable 2 and more to come and who really gives a rats ass about the damn ff13 port thatsfrom ps3 to 360...... they're probably dumbing it down as I type this.....I don't know I need more time to actually think about it before I do it

time for a poll...


----------



## WarEagleAU (Oct 10, 2008)

They still have some exclusives. IT doesnt really bother me that they lose them and they go to the 360. Id love to get some of the 360 games for the ps3, like N92 and such...but I felt Tekken and FF should stay on the PS3.


----------



## TrainingDummy (Oct 10, 2008)

What's N92?

and -1nf1n1ty- if you really think you would be better off with a 360, buy one first, and compare it to your PS3, see if you like it more.
I have both and spend more time on my PS3 then 360, just keep that in mind


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 10, 2008)

Imma get off topic real quick here and ask..............why hasnt dead rising come to the ps3.......why did it go to the wii and not the ps3?

and also I decided I don't give a crap either....as long as I get some of the games 360 gets I'm good, I wont sell the ps3 I got it for a reason


----------



## TrainingDummy (Oct 10, 2008)

I asked myself the same thing when I heard it was coming to the Wii, I think they should have brought it to PC and PS3 instead of wasting money on that craptastic port

PS. that game is really hard


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 10, 2008)

dead rising on the wii= downgrade much? well in any case I heard the  sequel  is gonna come out on 360 and ps3......you know what that means... not gonna use the ps3 processing power.... and we wont see as many zombies.......lol I want it to be flooded with zombies where basically if you stay in one spot where they cant get you they will pile up and you hit one and it will be a domino effect,lol..... think about it never can have enough zombies,lol, and hell if dawn of the dead(the movie) can do it......why cant a game like dead rising do it?


----------



## TrainingDummy (Oct 10, 2008)

so I got Linger in Shadows today, cool little tech demo (just under 7 minutes long), I think it's worth the $3/£2, just for the trophies


----------



## TrainingDummy (Oct 10, 2008)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> dead rising on the wii= downgrade much? well in any case I heard its gonna come out on 360 and ps3......you know what that means...



I think someone on a Capcom forum said "we're not down with Dead Rising just yet" or something along those lines. I just think it's weird because they ported Lost Planet over to PC and PS3 but not Dead Rising


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 10, 2008)

TrainingDummy said:


> so I got Linger in Shadows today, cool little tech demo (just under 7 minutes long), I think it's worth the $3/£2, just for the trophies



I was thinking about it....good to know...think you can make a video of gameplay?


----------



## TrainingDummy (Oct 10, 2008)

there isn't much gameplay, you can pause and look around to find hidden things, and you'll have to do some things with the controller to procede, but that's about it.

I can't record anything, but I'll take some screen shots


----------



## TrainingDummy (Oct 10, 2008)

Linger in Shadows screenshots


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 10, 2008)

so i played through linger in shadows. it is pretty cool. im sure the art buffs out there will really enjoy it.


----------



## TrainingDummy (Oct 10, 2008)

yeah, the art is very unique in the way the whole "game" looks like concept art


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 10, 2008)

whoa that game looks pretty cool looking and if its just for trophies.....I want it heh.....I need a new mouse first


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 12, 2008)

.....I ordered the mouse....


----------



## TrainingDummy (Oct 12, 2008)

cool, what one did you get?


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 12, 2008)

another razer copperhead....but green this time since I have never seen a green on before....also a friend let me borrow star wars  should be fun!


----------



## ktr (Oct 12, 2008)

I played the warhawk demo and it is really fun. I am planing to buy the game, but wondering if it is worth wild to get the expansion packs? does people play with them a lot. I remember buying expansion packs for both bf42 and 2...and was a bad idea, for no one plays them online.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 12, 2008)

theres a lot of people that have the expansions but do they still play it?........well....I would assume so....people still play resistance 1,lol


----------



## TrainingDummy (Oct 13, 2008)

has anyone had any problems with their controller disconnecting, and not being able to reconnect it?


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 13, 2008)

TrainingDummy said:


> has anyone had any problems with their controller disconnecting, and not being able to reconnect it?



Eh.....not that I know of theres times when you disconnect your ps3 like disconnect the power and shit and then you turn it on with the controller wirelessly and then it doesnt reg....but could you explain it more?


----------



## TrainingDummy (Oct 13, 2008)

ok, I'll be playing something and all of a sudden the controller will disconnect, then I try to reconnect it and the lights just flash. also when this happens the PS3 takes about 2 minutes to turn off. I did some looking around and some people have had the same thing happen but because of their wireless connection or anything else that's wireless around the house interfering with the controller in some way, I even tried unplugging my gateway(only wireless thing in the house) for a few hours to see if it helped, and it did, but it didn't stop it


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 13, 2008)

what size hdd should i get for my 20gb ps3?


----------



## J-Man (Oct 13, 2008)

I sent you a message, Rhino.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 13, 2008)

TrainingDummy said:


> ok, I'll be playing something and all of a sudden the controller will disconnect, then I try to reconnect it and the lights just flash. also when this happens the PS3 takes about 2 minutes to turn off. I did some looking around and some people have had the same thing happen but because of their wireless connection or anything else that's wireless around the house interfering with the controller in some way, I even tried unplugging my gateway(only wireless thing in the house) for a few hours to see if it helped, and it did, but it didn't stop it



Wow I never heard of and never had that problem before......maybe it does have something to do with the wireless  connections around the house look into it more


----------



## TrainingDummy (Oct 14, 2008)

details about the next firmware update

    PS3 (v2.50) update

    Now on to the PS3 v2.50 update. The latest features/enhancements include:

    * Support for the PS3 Official Bluetooth Headset - we’ve told you about the upcoming Bluetooth Headset and SOCOM: U.S. Navy SEALs Confrontation Bundle on the Blog. This latest firmware installment enables High-Quality (HQ) mode, which delivers clear and wide-band online voice chat. On top of that, an added on-screen indicator shows battery status, volume level and use of HQ mode.

    * PlayStation Trophies interface enhancements - I know that many of you are busy collecting trophies and raising your PlayStation Trophy level. This update makes sharing and comparing your trophies with your friends even easier. On 1st part of the profile page you’ll see a symbol under level that represents level and the actual percentage towards the next level along with the existing level meter. The level symbol carries over to the trophy comparison screen where you will now be able to see your level, your friend’s level and the percentage towards the next level for both users along with all of the game by game comparison information you see today.

    * Friend status – Offline friends on your Friends list will have information below their avatars that will indicate how long it has been since they were last online.

    * Video – This update adds the Scene Search feature similar to the feature on the PSP. Activating this feature while viewing a video on the PS3 will break the video up into scenes that you can quickly access by pressing the X button. You can break the videos into one, two or five minute intervals. In addition, you can now choose to have all of the videos under the video section of the XMB play in sequence. Go to Settings then Video Settings to turn this option on.

    * PlayStation Store – We’ve added a redeem codes option right on the store to make it easier to redeem your PlayStation Network Cards and promotion codes. In addition, PlayStation Network Sign Up and Account Management have been redesigned.

    * Power Save Settings – You can now set your PS3 and wireless controllers to turn off automatically after set periods of inactivity. Go to Settings then Power Save Settings to turn on these features.

    * Background Downloading - You now have the option to set the PS3 to turn off automatically after a background download or installation of content has completed. This option is available when you turn off the system from the button under [Users] while content is being downloaded or installed.

    * In-game Screenshots - this tool will allow everyone to capture, share and in other words, immortalize their favorite gameplay moments. This will be supported on a game by game basis. Please check back to find out which games will support this feature.

    * In addition to all of the features above there are some additional features and enhancements included in 2.50. Once the update launches, you can read all of the details here.


----------



## ktr (Oct 14, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> what size hdd should i get for my 20gb ps3?



Personally, I would go for like a +120gb. You can go for a 7200rpm and shed few seconds on loading time.


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 14, 2008)

ktr said:


> Personally, I would go for like a +120gb. You can go for a 7200rpm and shed few seconds on loading time.



i was actually thinking either

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148364

or

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148338


----------



## ktr (Oct 14, 2008)

I probably go for the 320gb then...


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 14, 2008)

was reading it and it looks like game loads are about 10sec faster but what am i going to do in 10 sec? go piss? nope!

probably going to order the 320 since it has a encloser with it also


----------



## WarEagleAU (Oct 14, 2008)

Seems like some nice stuff in this update. Most interesting is this new Bluetooth enhancement.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Oct 14, 2008)

yeah 320GB should be plenty and with the price, its not bad.


----------



## ktr (Oct 14, 2008)

With the lower RPM, it will produce less heat also. I have a 200GB seagate 7200gb HDD in my laptop and it does run hot.


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 14, 2008)

do any of you have linux on the ps3?

update me also please

freaksavior
PSN Username: freaksavior
PS3 Model: 20gb w/320gb seagate and 40gb
Accessories Owned: 3x Six Axis controller, Nyko Blu-wave for ir so my harmony can control
TV Owned: Samsung LN-40A650A 40" 1080P and Samsung LN-46A650A 46" 1080P
Games Purchased: Oblivion, MGS4, Ratchet and clank
Current Playing: ratchet and clank
Games Looking Forward To: non
Blu-rays Purchased: Master and Commander, X-men III, Transformers, iron man, National Treasure 2,
The Prestige, Open Season, DeJavu, casino Royale


----------



## TrainingDummy (Oct 14, 2008)

New Firmware update comes out tomorrow, will also add Flash 9 to the PS3 browser


----------



## flclisgreat (Oct 14, 2008)

woot for new flash


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 14, 2008)

sweeet


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 14, 2008)

cool!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Oct 14, 2008)

Awesomeness


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 15, 2008)

friend of mine told me GTA4 now has trophies GL HF


----------



## TrainingDummy (Oct 15, 2008)

it will, I don't think the patch is out yet though


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 15, 2008)

ah alright


----------



## TrainingDummy (Oct 15, 2008)

the new Firmware update is out now!
(you might have to restart your PS3 for it to show up)


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 15, 2008)

yeah I finished DLing


----------



## Wile E (Oct 15, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> do any of you have linux on the ps3?


I did (well, still technically do) have Ubuntu on mine, but an update broke it. Haven't bothered with trying to fix it yet.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 15, 2008)

does the firmware update just add flash player support for the browser and that is it ??


----------



## omiknight52 (Oct 15, 2008)

my username is omiknight52 hehe


----------



## CarolinaKSU (Oct 15, 2008)

So I guess an update for GT5 Prologue came out, yet for some reason it keeps telling me download failed even though my connection is fine and downloaded the Mercenaries2 demo and some HD trailers with no problem.


----------



## TrainingDummy (Oct 16, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> does the firmware update just add flash player support for the browser and that is it ??



Here ya go Rhino <Link>


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 16, 2008)

TrainingDummy said:


> Here ya go Rhino <Link>



sweet thanks. anyone else think the flash player is sorta laggy?


----------



## TrainingDummy (Oct 17, 2008)

anyone try the Motorstorm: PR demo? what are your thoughts on it?

I found it more forgiving then the first game, and it seems like it will have a kick ass soundtrack just as the first one


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 17, 2008)

got my 20gb in  now its a 320gb


----------



## TrainingDummy (Oct 17, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> got my 20gb in  now its a 320gb



awesome


----------



## ktr (Oct 18, 2008)

LBP got delayed for about a week...even though it is gold. The music was like offensive to the Quran or something. 

Also I bought Yakuza 2 for the ps2...Gonna play that now.


edit:

You must by yakuza2, or we might never see yakuza3 come to the US!


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 18, 2008)

Yeah i heard about it....sucks but whatever


----------



## TrainingDummy (Oct 18, 2008)

taken from PS3Fanboy, this could be rather useful


"It appears that firmware 2.50 also added one other feature, meant to help PS3 owners that are trying to troubleshoot their system. A recovery menu gives users access to a variety of restore features. It will even allow users to install a new firmware update, should anything go wrong during the installation process. To access the menu, you must hold down the power button to turn on the PS3 until you hear three beeps. Then the menu will show up.

There are a few reports of systems bricking after firmware updates, so this may be Sony's attempt at creating a fix for future problems. Hopefully, we'll never have to actually use this feature -- but if we do, it may be a quick way of avoiding a trip to the post office to send the PS3 to Sony's support center."


----------



## J-Man (Oct 18, 2008)

I've been added to the list. Add me everyone.


----------



## ktr (Oct 19, 2008)

Sunday Ads still state that LBP is still coming tuesday....for store like Best Buy, Circuit City, and Fry's.


----------



## technicks (Oct 19, 2008)

They are already selling on Ebay for +$100

http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=m38.l1313&_nkw=little+big+planet&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## ktr (Oct 19, 2008)

That is sad...They cannot wait two days!?!?! By the time it arrives for the winner, it will be out in stores.


----------



## technicks (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah but these are the limited edition versions. With the song.


----------



## ktr (Oct 19, 2008)

I am pretty sure that the ones that you can find on Tuesday will also be the "uncensored" ones.


----------



## TrainingDummy (Oct 20, 2008)

this update slipped right by me, but High Velocity Bowling now has Trophies and online play, as well as a few other smaller things, the best part, is the update is *free!*

the Trophies are as follows

Bronze Trophies

    * Score 180 or higher in an online game.
    * Achieve an online rating of 1600 or more.
    * Knock down a total of 500 pins in online games.
    * Get 10 strikes in online games.
    * Get 15 spares in online games.
    * Win an online game.
    * Play 3 online games.

Silver Trophies

    * Score 250 or higher in an online game.
    * Knock down a total of 5000 pins in online games.
    * Get 25 wins in online games.
    * Get 75 strikes in online games.

Gold Trophies

    * Get 150 strikes in online games.

<source>

if anyone has this and wants to play, let me know


----------



## WarEagleAU (Oct 20, 2008)

is this a downloadable game?


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 20, 2008)

I can't find the quake wars demo anymore......


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 20, 2008)

motorstorm 2 comes out next week  i already paid for it at my local gamestop. cant wait to play!


----------



## dark2099 (Oct 20, 2008)

Just set Easy Rhino my info, just got mine on friday with madden 09 (hate the madden test and my skill stuff cause I suck at that setting).  Don't know what other games I will be getting yet, most likely Motorstorm 1 and 2.  Has anyone used a DVI-HDMI converter to connect their system to a monitor and how did they get sound then, I want to do that but dunno what will happen with the sound.  Thanks.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 20, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Just set Easy Rhino my info, just got mine on friday with madden 09 (hate the madden test and my skill stuff cause I suck at that setting).  Don't know what other games I will be getting yet, most likely Motorstorm 1 and 2.  Has anyone used a DVI-HDMI converter to connect their system to a monitor and how did they get sound then, I want to do that but dunno what will happen with the sound.  Thanks.



you wont get any sound


----------



## dark2099 (Oct 20, 2008)

Darn.  DanishDevil teases me with connecting his 360 to his monitor, less it has speakers or he plays without sound.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 20, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Just set Easy Rhino my info, just got mine on friday with madden 09 (hate the madden test and my skill stuff cause I suck at that setting).  Don't know what other games I will be getting yet, most likely Motorstorm 1 and 2.  Has anyone used a DVI-HDMI converter to connect their system to a monitor and how did they get sound then, I want to do that but dunno what will happen with the sound.  Thanks.



I use a logitech X-530 5.1 sound system... so I can use analog cables with HDMI


----------



## technicks (Oct 20, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I can't find the quake wars demo anymore......



I downloaded it yesterday. Did not play it yet though. Think it is a decent game. Kinda like Battlefield.


----------



## technicks (Oct 20, 2008)

Today i was at my local game shop trading in the Bourne Conspiracy for Fifa 08 and the Orange box. Only had to pay €5. 
The guy gave me the bourne conspiracy to try. I payed 30 for it, he said if i did not like i could exchange i for a different game. And i thought it sucked.

Let me give a update on the games btw.

Motorstorm, Grid, Dirt, MX vs ATV Untamed, the Orange box, Ratchet & Clank tools of destruction, Fifa 08, Tony Hawk Project 8, Virtua Fighter and GTA 4.


----------



## technicks (Oct 20, 2008)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> I use a logitech X-530 5.1 sound system... so I can use analog cables with HDMI



Do you think i can use this for my PS3?

http://www.komplett.nl/k/ki.aspx?sku=303910


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 20, 2008)

get the right adapter and yes you can. 

also those dont sound that great

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000062VUO/?tag=tec06d-20

those do 

you would need these







and


----------



## technicks (Oct 20, 2008)

Well i heard the Logitech and it is good enough for me. And it's also great for music.
200w RMS that will go pretty loud. I have read 25 reviews on 1 site and they all say they are very good.


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 20, 2008)

they are directional speakers and i hate that so much.

I have heard them and played with them and played and heard and now own the klipsch and i would take the klipsch anyway.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 20, 2008)

technicks said:


> Do you think i can use this for my PS3?
> 
> http://www.komplett.nl/k/ki.aspx?sku=303910



yes you can....or get the splitter thingy above but im sure it has one or something


----------



## technicks (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice after i pay the rent for my house this month i will get it.
Also i am getting fed up with my TV. I bought a Sony Bravia 26'' tv a few months back because my old one died. I could not spend more the €450 at the time so it had to be this one.
But when i get my tax refund i will go for nice big 37'' full hd tv. And the Sony goes to the bedroom.


----------



## dark2099 (Oct 23, 2008)

Figured I would post my update, got the video going to my monitor via HDMI and a HDMI>DVI connector, and audio is running to my 5.1 system via optical/digital cable.  Both work gorgeously and 1080p HD is wonderful even if it is on a 20".


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 23, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Figured I would post my update, got the video going to my monitor via HDMI and a HDMI>DVI connector, and audio is running to my 5.1 system via optical/digital cable.  Both work gorgeously and 1080p HD is wonderful even if it is on a 20".



awesome....my neighbor is selling a 1080p 42 inch lcd tv for 400 so im thinking of getting that then hook up my 5.1 surround sound logitech speakers to it then Ill have a REALLY GOOD KICKASS gaming setup with my pc right next to it


----------



## TrainingDummy (Oct 24, 2008)

woo! just got a Resistance 2 Beta Key 

lol, now I have to keep switching between the CoD WaW Beta and this


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 24, 2008)

god I hate you....,lol tell us how it is


----------



## TrainingDummy (Oct 24, 2008)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> god I hate you....,lol tell us how it is



will do  , its only at 24% and a 2.2gb file


----------



## ktr (Oct 24, 2008)

I got the key tooo!

TrainingDummy, did you buy Qore EP3?


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 24, 2008)

ktr said:


> I got the key tooo!
> 
> TrainingDummy, did you buy Qore EP3?



I did and I havent gotten it yet


----------



## ktr (Oct 24, 2008)

Ok, so it not a key from Qore then...


----------



## TrainingDummy (Oct 24, 2008)

ktr said:


> I got the key tooo!
> 
> TrainingDummy, did you buy Qore EP3?



Nope, just got an e-mail with the code 

I'll have to add you now so we can play some co-op


----------



## TrainingDummy (Oct 24, 2008)

and for those of you wondering, yes, the games is good, and quite hectic at times
I don't play many multiplayer games, but this is a blast

30 vs 30 matches are so *huge*, I've even had times where it was hard to find someone to kill


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 24, 2008)

I got the beta code....


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 24, 2008)

my 20gb ps3 broke 

the ODD makes a click sound like someone is firing at us. wont eject the disc either   it is very uncool.

thanks got it was insured because it worked before it was shipped so usps gets to pay the $149+taxes+handling+shipping fee's


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 24, 2008)

what do I do with the socom beta and the LBP beta....delete them?


sucks about you ps3 freak, should change the 20gb though,lol


----------



## TrainingDummy (Oct 24, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> my 20gb ps3 broke
> 
> the ODD makes a click sound like someone is firing at us. wont eject the disc either   it is very uncool.
> 
> thanks got it was insured because it worked before it was shipped so usps gets to pay the $149+taxes+handling+shipping fee's



that sucks man  you know how long the repairs are?



-1nf1n1ty- said:


> I got the beta code....




awesome man, I look forward to killing you and KTR very soon


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 24, 2008)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> what do I do with the socom beta and the LBP beta....delete them?
> 
> 
> sucks about you ps3 freak, should change the 20gb though,lol



ps2 support m8 



TrainingDummy said:


> that sucks man  you know how long the repairs are?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like average time is 2-3 weeks


----------



## TrainingDummy (Oct 24, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> Looks like average time is 2-3 weeks



bummer, hopefully they don't just send you a referb like MS does


----------



## WarEagleAU (Oct 25, 2008)

Damn that does blow.


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 25, 2008)

yeah.. usps is going to make me jump through 10 pages of hoops..

they want a ps1000 form
Proof i bought it
2 bids of repair.
Proof it worked before it was shipped and proof it doesnt work after.
usps sale receipt 

so thats

3
2
2
1
2

= 10 pages.


----------



## TrainingDummy (Oct 25, 2008)

wow, you got all the stuff they're asking for?


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 25, 2008)

woohoo got a ps3 now!


PSN Username: xGravexMakerx
PS3 Model: 80GB
Accessories Owned: 1x ps3 sixaxis controller,1x bluetooth headset
TV Owned: LG 38' 1080p plasma
Games Purchased: Metal Gear Solid 4,Motorstorm,Resistance:Fall of Man,Socom: Confrontation. 
Currently Playing: Socom,MGS4
Currently Looking Forward To: Killzone 2,Resistance 2
Blu-Rays Purchased: The Decent,Diary of the Dead,

(yeah i just bought my ps3 like a week ago haha)


----------



## TrainingDummy (Oct 25, 2008)

Welcome to the Clubhouse!


----------



## ktr (Oct 25, 2008)

Wow, didn't realize that my profile is out of date. 

ktr
PSN Username: teh_stig
PS3 Model: 60GB
Accessories Owned: Blu-ray Remote, 1x Six Axis controller, 1x Dualshock3 Controller, Pelican Charging Station
TV Owned: Samsung 61" DLP 1080p
Games Purchased: Gram Turismo 5: Prologue, Grand Theft Auto 4, Metal Gear Solid 4, Bionic Commando Rearmed, LittleBigPlanet
Current Playing: LittleBigPlanet
Games Looking Forward To: Gran Turismo 5, Home
Blu-rays Purchased: None


I dont know LBP yet, but I will get it hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 25, 2008)

little big planet is out in stores now????


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 25, 2008)

members list is updated. wow. 27 people. that is a healthy list. i dont think there are any other clubs on TPU with a well organized lengthly list like that.


----------



## ktr (Oct 25, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> little big planet is out in stores now????



The new revision should be avaiable in some stores now.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Oct 25, 2008)

I have mixed feelings about little big planet even though my first reaction was wow. Not sure Id spend $60 USD on it though. I really wish PS3 would drop the prices of their games down to like 39.99 to 49.99


----------



## TrainingDummy (Oct 25, 2008)

WarEagle you and me both man, I always wait a few months to pick up games because $60 is just a little much for the quality of most games


----------



## TrainingDummy (Oct 25, 2008)

you guys hear that GTA 4 will get the trophy patch on Monday?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 25, 2008)

ktr said:


> The new revision should be avaiable in some stores now.



new revision????


----------



## TrainingDummy (Oct 25, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> new revision????



the one with that song removed


----------



## flclisgreat (Oct 25, 2008)

what song?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 25, 2008)

why are they revising the game?


----------



## technicks (Oct 25, 2008)

Because a song was offensive to some.

Expensive. lol They had to recall all the games who they send out already, and had to make new ones without the song. hehe

Btw Easy, i updated my game list a couple of pages back nr 1271. Could you update them i the front page. Thanks


----------



## technicks (Oct 25, 2008)

I was reading about port forwarding for the PS3. Does anyone sets open certain ports on their router or do you set the DMZ setting?
The DMZ means that the PS3 is outside of the routers firewall. Should this be a wise setting if you are connected yo your pc's in the house?
or would it be wise to manually set the ports like here http://au.playstation.com/support/ps3/troubleshooting/failed_internet_connection.jhtml ?


----------



## acperience7 (Oct 26, 2008)

technicks said:


> Anyone played Midnight Club LA?



No, but I hear that it is a very "arcady" game. Overall the reviews seem solid though. They should have put out a demo. I also keep hearing that the AI is very hard, and that the catchup feature is a bit too well done.

BTW, R2 beta is great! Love the huge 60 player battles!  Chaos FTW!



			
				technicks said:
			
		

> I was reading about port forwarding for the PS3. Does anyone sets open certain ports on their router or do you set the DMZ setting?
> The DMZ means that the PS3 is outside of the routers firewall. Should this be a wise setting if you are connected yo your pc's in the house?
> or would it be wise to manually set the ports like here http://au.playstation.com/support/ps...nnection.jhtml ?


I don't use any port forwarding on mine.

UPDATE:
acperience7
PSN Username: Falcon_VII
PS3 Model: 80GB
Accessories owned: 1x SixAxis, 2x Dual Shock 2 with USB adapter, 1 Dual Shock 3, PS2 memory card adapter, Logitech Internet 350 Keyboard, Logitech Internet 350 keyboard
TV owned: 22'' Acer 720p
Games Purchased: GTA4, Assassins Creed, Motorstorm, SOCOM:Confrontation
Currently Playing: GT4, GTA4,SOCOM: Confrontation
Currently looking forward to: Gran Turismo 5, Mirrors Edge, Resistance 2, inFamous, Killzone 2, PlayStation Home
Blu-Rays Purchased: None


----------



## ktr (Oct 26, 2008)

Lol, you guys are out of touch of the gaming world.

LBP was to be released last week, but got delayed for Mm. did catch some lyrics in one song that contains expressions found in the Quran....

So Mm. just dubbed the lyrics of that song.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 26, 2008)

ktr said:


> Mm. did catch some lyrics in one song that contains expressions found in the Quran....



seriously?? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH


----------



## dark2099 (Oct 26, 2008)

technicks said:


> I was reading about port forwarding for the PS3. Does anyone sets open certain ports on their router or do you set the DMZ setting?
> The DMZ means that the PS3 is outside of the routers firewall. Should this be a wise setting if you are connected yo your pc's in the house?
> or would it be wise to manually set the ports like here http://au.playstation.com/support/ps3/troubleshooting/failed_internet_connection.jhtml ?



When you set DMZ on a router it is only on the specific PC that you set it for, so if you set DMZ on yout PS3 then it should be fine since I don't think that a PS3 can be hacked into the same way a normal computer can.


----------



## technicks (Oct 26, 2008)

Yeah i know that. You can just give the ip of the device and it will not longer be protected.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 26, 2008)

wooo gta4 trophy patch tomorrow excited anyone?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 26, 2008)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> wooo gta4 trophy patch tomorrow excited anyone?



i havnt played that game in months


----------



## ktr (Oct 26, 2008)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> wooo gta4 trophy patch tomorrow excited anyone?



No...

I haven't touched that game since I beat it. No replayability compared to the other GTA's. Multiplayer is ok, but I would rather play TF2 then...


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 26, 2008)

lol...imo should of had the patch a long time ago...


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 27, 2008)

gta4 patch for the trophies is now live, gotta start a new game though


----------



## TrainingDummy (Oct 27, 2008)

sorta wish I didn't sell it


----------



## dark2099 (Oct 27, 2008)

Anyone here know how to join a team for folding@home, I just figured out how to do F@H, but not how to join a team.  Thanks.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 28, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Anyone here know how to join a team for folding@home, I just figured out how to do F@H, but not how to join a team.  Thanks.



You have to know the Team's number that you want to join.


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 28, 2008)

ok, so here is my udpate.

USPS is sending me a check to get it repaired. Downside is the check will be 2-3 months and typical turn around on the ps3 is 2-3 weeks so its looking like feb before i get it back it i wait for usps


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 28, 2008)

WOW that sucks


----------



## WarEagleAU (Oct 29, 2008)

why are they taking 2-3 months to get you a check. It should only take 7-10 business days. It happened with me before and thats as long a sit took (a week which is really 5 business days).


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 29, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> why are they taking 2-3 months to get you a check. It should only take 7-10 business days. It happened with me before and thats as long as it took (a week which is really 5 business days).



 

I have no idea, when i went to the usps, the lady told me it should take 2-3 months is the usual time for the checks to come in the mail. She also said since its a repaired it should be fasted than usual meaning 2-3 months. I honestly don't know. I just hope I get my check soon as I dont not have money to spend on getting the fixed, and I am not getting LT_Jws to pay for it since it wasn't his fault it happened. He packaged the ps3 very well, had fragile written on it several times, stamped, insured and tracked. So if they say 2-3 months. then this is bull


----------



## WarEagleAU (Oct 29, 2008)

No doubt its bull. This is utterly ridiculous. Sorry to hear about that Freak.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 30, 2008)

How is GT5 ? I'm pondering a PS3.


----------



## mab1376 (Oct 31, 2008)

If i upgrade my hard drive can i use something like Acronis True Image to copy my data to the new drive?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Oct 31, 2008)

@Batmang, I hear its pretty good. Ive seen folks playing it at Wally World and they seemed to enjoy it.

@mab1376, I believe PS3 has its own backup software built in. However, for Acronis, Im not sure if it works.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 31, 2008)

mirrors edge = FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## WarEagleAU (Oct 31, 2008)

????


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 31, 2008)

demo came out last night


----------



## dark2099 (Oct 31, 2008)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> demo came out last night



I am going to not sleep tonight.  Well, I have to so I will, but I'd rather not.


----------



## TrainingDummy (Oct 31, 2008)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> mirrors edge = FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNNNNN



+1

it was indeed fun, very unique game


----------



## TrainingDummy (Nov 1, 2008)

batmang said:


> How is GT5 ? I'm pondering a PS3.



it's a fun "game" but is quite short, the cars handle well, and the tracks look great
plus it gets updates fairly often.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 1, 2008)

so mirrors edge is a game. Alrighty then.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 3, 2008)

motorstorm 2 is a fun game. a great update from the previous version. the graphics are better, the vehicles handle better, there are more types of vehicles and more options. all around good pickup if you want a game you can have friends over and play. it supports up to 4 people at a time. GOOD FUN!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 7, 2008)

new system update. anything decent? also, i am considering getting fallout 3. but i may want to play it at some point on the PC. how are the reviews on the console versus pc ?


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Nov 7, 2008)

ign 9.4 on ps3 9.6 on pc basically a 9.5, my friend has it really cool game, imma pick it up once I get money


----------



## ktr (Nov 7, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> new system update. anything decent? also, i am considering getting fallout 3. but i may want to play it at some point on the PC. how are the reviews on the console versus pc ?



Console port is poor compared to the PC.


----------



## TrainingDummy (Nov 7, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> new system update. anything decent? also, i am considering getting fallout 3. but i may want to play it at some point on the PC. how are the reviews on the console versus pc ?



Firmware 2.52
*  The playback quality of some PS3 format software has been improved.

* A text entry issue that occurs when using the on-screen keyboard, USB keyboard or Bluetooth keyboard with some PS3 format software has been addressed.


in other words, it's a boring update

you should just rent Fallout on PS3 if you're going to be getting it on PC later on


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 7, 2008)

tom clancy's endware is a great strategy game. the demo is on the ps3 store. basically you use verbal commands to control your troops to capture certain points. your troops, tanks, helis all get upgrades through battle and as you capture certain command points. the verbal commands are very very very good. im giving orders seamlessly to troops to move to different areas and do different things. if you have a headset give it a try. it is fun!!!

edit: btw, you can play online against an opponent. so if you guys like it you can play me!!!


----------



## TrainingDummy (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey everyone, this site is having a sale on Blu-Ray movies, and they have free shipping!

just thought I'd let ya know


----------



## CarolinaKSU (Nov 8, 2008)

TrainingDummy said:


> Hey everyone, this site is having a sale on Blu-Ray movies, and they have free shipping!
> 
> just thought I'd let ya know



Anyone using Yellowdog Linux for backing up said Blu-Rays?


----------



## TrainingDummy (Nov 8, 2008)

I haven't bothered with Linux on PS3, and isn't Yellowdog one of the non-free flavors?

I don't like to back up my HD DVDs and Blu-Ray discs because of the size of the things, Transformers and King Kong where 25GB each, and some BD's are up to 50GB!


----------



## Edito (Nov 8, 2008)

i bought my PS3 yesterday and im downloading mirrors edge and motorstorm 2 and currently i only have Bioshock (finished the game on PC), SKATE and Heavently Sword (my friend game)...


----------



## TrainingDummy (Nov 8, 2008)

those are some good games to start out with


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 8, 2008)

Don't know how well known this is, but on Wednesday my local BB is going to have Mirrors Edge in by 2PM.  My guess is it should be in stores everywhere on Thursday.


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 9, 2008)

were is my check usps! WHERE!?!?! 

I miss blu ray


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 9, 2008)

When is Final Fantasy 13 supposed to be out?


----------



## TrainingDummy (Nov 9, 2008)

they haven't given a solid date on FF, just "2009"


----------



## TrainingDummy (Nov 9, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> were is my check usps! WERE!?!?!
> 
> I miss blu ray



how much longer do you have to wait? did they give you some sort of time frame?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 9, 2008)

I thought he said 2-4 months. Which is bullshit personally.
And Damn on just 2009! Iwant it now!!!!


----------



## TrainingDummy (Nov 10, 2008)

I don't think we need anymore games coming out this season, but yeah, a date other then just the year would be nice

also, I fixed the problem I've been having with my controllers disconnecting, it was rather simple, all I had to do was push the reset button under the controller and re-sync it with the PS3. I didn't know they had button under them


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 10, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> were is my check usps! WERE!?!?!
> 
> I miss blu ray



haha you mean "where." anyway on a similiar note, i hate waiting for rebate checks in the mail. specially decent ones. ive got 50 coming from verizon, 30 from a hardware purchase on newegg, and 50 coming from a credit card reward points. thats money i can spend now!


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 10, 2008)

yes, where. and it's been about 2 weeks so probably another 6-8


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 10, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> yes, where. and it's been about 2 weeks so probably another 6-8


----------



## TrainingDummy (Nov 10, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> yes, where. and it's been about 2 weeks so probably another 6-8



wow, that sucks :shadedshu


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 10, 2008)

so nobody has given the endwar demo a shot? i really like it and would buy the game if i didnt just drop money on a new gpu


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 11, 2008)

Ooer, what new card did ya get Rhino?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 11, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Ooer, what new card did ya get Rhino?



evga 9800gtx+ 

it was under $200 and i didnt want to spend a lot on the new gtx series cards.


----------



## TrainingDummy (Nov 11, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> evga 9800gtx+
> 
> it was under $200 and i didnt want to spend a lot on the new gtx series cards.



I just got a 9800GTX no more then 3 weeks ago, good card 

I tried the demo (on 360) and it would not pick up my voice, I even tried yelling


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 11, 2008)

Sweet, I thought you got the 4870


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 11, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Sweet, I thought you got the 4870



your post is the socket number of nehalem


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 11, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Sweet, I thought you got the 4870



nope, i wanted to go nvidia for several reasons.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 11, 2008)

TrainingDummy said:


> I just got a 9800GTX no more then 3 weeks ago, good card
> 
> I tried the demo (on 360) and it would not pick up my voice, I even tried yelling



hrm. try it on the ps3. i didnt have a problem with it at all. it reacts very well.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 11, 2008)

Curious as to why  

Ya know, Ive never owned an Nvidia GPU. I dont count my PS3 as owning one in the sense Im speaking of


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 11, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Curious as to why
> 
> Ya know, Ive never owned an Nvidia GPU. I dont count my PS3 as owning one in the sense Im speaking of



well i chose nvidia because 
#1 i have a nvidia nforce chipset on my mobo that has an integrated gpu and i dont want any conflicts.
#2 i do a lot of virtualization with this PC and i have been very successful with dealing with nvidia gpus over ati in linux and bsd.


----------



## Chewy (Nov 16, 2008)

Hello. could anyone tell me how to change the ps3 output from HDMI to Av.. I sold my ps3 for now and the person I sold it to is only gettting a blank screen, since I had it hooked up to my HDTV.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 16, 2008)

Chewy said:


> Hello. could anyone tell me how to change the ps3 output from HDMI to Av.. I sold my ps3 for now and the person I sold it to is only gettting a blank screen, since I had it hooked up to my HDTV.



While the console is in standby, just hold the power button until it beeps the second time. That should reset the display settings.


----------



## lamil (Nov 19, 2008)

shaun white = meh


----------



## TrainingDummy (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm having to send my PS3 in for repair (one day before warranty ends!) 
and I just got an invite to the HOME Beta last night 

anyone know how long the repairs take?


----------



## TrainingDummy (Nov 22, 2008)

lamil said:


> shaun white = meh



it looked fun, it at least worth a rent?


----------



## technicks (Nov 22, 2008)

My friend took it back to the store after playing 1 time.
Then he bought NFSU and brought it back to and now he has Call of Duty 5
Great store we have here. Buy and then bring it back..
And if you really don't like the game the give you a coupon so you can buy a game when you feel like it. But no refunds.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 23, 2008)

Wow, I got the first PS3 60Gb and Ive been very blessed with not having to get a repair on it.


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 26, 2008)

WOOT got the check so my ps3 is on its way. now i can go get hell boy II, wall-e and Batman dark knight.

Klipsch icons here i come


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 26, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> WOOT got the check so my ps3 is on its way. now i can go get hell boy II, wall-e and Batman begins.
> 
> Klipsch icons here i come



finally!


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 26, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> finally!



indeed


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 29, 2008)

it has been pretty quiet in here...


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 29, 2008)

Busy eating, grubbing, shopping (BLACK FRIDAY RULES) and visiting with family. Havent really been on except today.


----------



## TrainingDummy (Nov 29, 2008)

I've been spending a lot of time over at GPU, and yeah Black Friday is awesome, I picked up a few things at 5am today, and got some great deals 

but the lines, omg the lines....:shadedshu


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 29, 2008)

haha. well i didnt have time to check out any black friday deals. i checked newegg and they didnt have anything that interested me. i dont think there are any ps3 games coming out now that i want.


----------



## TrainingDummy (Nov 29, 2008)

yeah, not many games out right now that I think are worth the money. the next games I'm looking forward to are FEAR 2 , Skate 2 and Killzone 2

you should look on Amazon, they have some great deals going on, and free shipping for today


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 29, 2008)

TrainingDummy said:


> I've been spending a lot of time over at GPU, and yeah Black Friday is awesome, I picked up a few things at 5am today, and got some great deals
> 
> but the lines, omg the lines....:shadedshu



You wouldn't say it was awesome if you worked from 7am - 5pm, girlfirend yells at you to leave her alone and hangs up, and also goes to see a horrible movie. 

worst day ever


----------



## TrainingDummy (Nov 29, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> You wouldn't say it was awesome if you worked from 7am - 5pm, girlfirend yells at you to leave her alone and hangs up, and also goes to see a horrible movie.



yeah, I think I'd have to agree with you on that 

sounds like you had a rough day, but no worries, TPU is here to make it all better


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 29, 2008)

WEll if you own a 360, RPGs are nice right now. Seeing as The Last Remnant and the other one are for the 360 right now and the ps3 releases are TBD. IF you had them, youd be sitting pretty right now.

Currently, I am working on my Vista customization


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Dec 8, 2008)

http://www.myps3home.co.uk/

Just saw this and thought I'd share

[Edit]

Please note, this is just the open beta


----------



## ktr (Dec 8, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> You wouldn't say it was awesome if you worked from 7am - 5pm, girlfirend yells at you to leave her alone and hangs up, and also goes to see a horrible movie.
> 
> worst day ever



I had to work from 4am to 9pm...


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 8, 2008)

ktr said:


> I had to work from 4am to 9pm...



ouch.

My ps3 should be here soon got a tracking number


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 9, 2008)

They need to come out with Home already.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Dec 9, 2008)

supposibly it comes out next week!


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 9, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> They need to come out with Home already.





-1nf1n1ty- said:


> supposibly it comes out next week!



You guys are missing the point! my ps3 wil be here thrusday


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 9, 2008)

Oh sorry Freak I noticed that  at me for not saying CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Dec 9, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> You guys are missing the point! my ps3 wil be here thrusday



lol i know! get lbp

congrats


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 9, 2008)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> lol i know! get lbp



I want to and i probably will but speakers are first


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 11, 2008)

Woot!!!! It's Here!!!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 11, 2008)

Alright!!!! :Cheer: I think Newegg or someone has the 160GB bundle for 399.99 

BTW, what speakers are you grabbing?


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 11, 2008)

klipsch icon sereies 

x4 http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...icon&lp=11&type=product&cp=1&id=1210379096902
1 http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...icon&lp=14&type=product&cp=1&id=1210378662458
x2 http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...+icon&lp=7&type=product&cp=1&id=1210378662391


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 11, 2008)

Nice!!!!


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 11, 2008)

yup  after christmas is when i should be starting to acquire them.

Already got a Pioneer elite TXH 01 and a Super Cube


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 12, 2008)

Those are massively expensive too but Klipsch, like Bose, has some of the best sounding speakers out there.


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 12, 2008)

naw there about 1300 total


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 12, 2008)

Alot Of Money


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 12, 2008)

True. But retail is 3200


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 12, 2008)

Then it is a steal.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 12, 2008)

man, home sucks. what a waste of sony's time. they should be working on development packs or something...


----------



## ktr (Dec 12, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> man, home sucks. what a waste of sony's time. they should be working on development packs or something...



Agree, but give it time...it should get better. Plus its free and not forced upon us to use it.


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 12, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Then it is a steal.



Employee discount ftw


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 12, 2008)

HAHA Im so jealous. Now that home is out, I need to download it. Sims minus the fun.


----------



## TrainingDummy (Dec 12, 2008)

got my PS3 back today (or a refurb, I don't really know). I'm seriously surprised at how fast they work, I shipped out my PS3 on Monday, and got it back today (Friday)


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 12, 2008)

That is very good. How much was the shipping charge?


----------



## TrainingDummy (Dec 13, 2008)

they gave me free overnight shipping


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 13, 2008)

Sweet what about to ship it to them? Thats awesome that it happened so quick. What did they say was wrong with it?


----------



## TrainingDummy (Dec 13, 2008)

it was free shipping both ways. I was having a problem with my controllers disconnecting, they would last between 5min and 2 hours before they would disconnect. the only way to re-sync them was to restart the system, I even tried all the troubleshooting steps on the Playstation site, as well as my controllers on another PS3 we have in the house. they all worked just fine on the other system.

I compared the serial numbers, and the one they shipped me is in fact a refurb.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 13, 2008)

Ahh I see. Well hopefully this one wont go bonkers. Personally, they should have shipped a new unit out to you, but thats just my take


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 17, 2008)

i dont know how i missed this, but a couple of months ago somebody wrote drivers for the PS3 Eye to work on windows. It works pretty damned well too. It hits 640x480@75 fps. They say it will be great for motion application development. if you have an Eye you gotta try it.

http://alexpopovich.wordpress.com/2008/10/02/sony-ps3eye-camera-directshow-capture-source-filter/


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 17, 2008)

DAMN! wish I had one


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 17, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> DAMN! wish I had one



it is super powerful, especially for $40 !


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah, maybe my wife will snatch me a couple PS3 things for Christmas.


----------



## dark2099 (Dec 25, 2008)

I don't know if offical updates to my PS3 profile should be done via the threa or PMing Rhino, but some updates for me are as follow.

PSN Username: dark2099
PS3 Model: 80GB
Accessories Owned: DualShock3
TV Owned: Magnavox 20" thingNow Viewsonic VA2026w 20" WS LCD 1080p
Games Purchased: Madden 09Now Motorstorm and Mirror's Edge as well
Currently Playing: Madden 09All of them
Currently Looking Forward To: N/AMotorstorm Pacific Rift, Star Wars: The Force Unleashed
Blu-Rays Purchased: None


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 25, 2008)

Nice updates though I would expect a igger TV


----------



## dark2099 (Dec 25, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Nice updates though I would expect a igger TV



One of many things on the list to buy.


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 25, 2008)

So i am rebuilding my ht system and re-aranging the components so i took my bottom shelf off to drill a hole in the back for the wires.. i drilled it on the front


----------



## dark2099 (Dec 26, 2008)

Mirrors Edge is the first game that I simultaneously love and hate.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 26, 2008)

Haha that sucks Freak.

@Dark I havent played it though I admit I love the visuals on it from the previews. What do you love and hate about it?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 26, 2008)

Hey so I got $600 and am thinking about getting a PS3. How much are they and is it worth it?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 26, 2008)

You can get the 160GB Drakes Fortune bundle for 399 I believe. They are worth it and are very awesome. I think someone on here is selling the bundles as well.

Ahh here it is: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=79415


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 26, 2008)

I think I am going to get the 80GB at best buy with Guitar Hero World Tour.

Honestly though, I don't see the need for more than 20GB of space on a console. I'll leave all my media downloads for my PC.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 26, 2008)

Game saves, demos, all that adds up. I just think the 160gb is a steal but cant beat World Tour.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 26, 2008)

im guessing you guys all got stuff for christmas, so if you did send me a PM.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 28, 2008)

Friend brought over his PS3 over the christmas weekend and I am so owned. I want a PS3 so badly mainly for Blu-Ray of course but Little Big Planet is amazingly FUN. I want a PS3 for that game alone.


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 28, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Haha that sucks Freak.
> 
> @dark I havent played it though I admit I love the visuals on it from the previews. What do you love and hate about it?



Yeah......on a brighter note im getting 2 of these  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 on thursday


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 28, 2008)

::is no envious and takes back his haha that sucks Freak comment::

I got Christmas stuff (I dont celebrate) but my wife got me some clothes and Brixies (Boxer Brief Underwears, Hanes Comfort Waistband ) and socks.

However, I got me computer stuff and almost got me a dual shock 2 from Wally world but they went up to 59.94 or 52.94 or something. I can get it cheaper from the egg with free shipping.


----------



## ZeE23 (Dec 28, 2008)

*Count me in*

Hi,
Got PS3 160 Gig with MetG/motostorm both/fifa09/Grid/little big p/Gt05. I have been dispointed with all of them. I do miss Froza2 as i rank that game the best. i think ps3 has to give us a top racing game.


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 28, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> ::is no envious and takes back his haha that sucks Freak comment::
> 
> I got Christmas stuff (I dont celebrate) but my wife got me some clothes and Brixies (Boxer Brief Underwears, Hanes Comfort Waistband ) and socks.
> 
> However, I got me computer stuff and almost got me a dual shock 2 from Wally world but they went up to 59.94 or 52.94 or something. I can get it cheaper from the egg with free shipping.





nice  and thanks

I'll post pics Thursday when they come in

ya see im going from 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TO 






Klipsch Icon sets  

I'll stop rubbing it in and mentioning it now


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 28, 2008)

No no, keep it up. I got this funny feeling in my pants looking at that setup 

I cant wait to see it. Maybe y ou can make an audio clip of you playing a game on those and post it? I really want to hook my 360 up to the pioneer surround system for it and the my ps3 to a the Bose GS 3-2-1 Series 3 system


----------



## dark2099 (Dec 28, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Haha that sucks Freak.
> 
> @dark I havent played it though I admit I love the visuals on it from the previews. What do you love and hate about it?



Overall idea of the game and game play is amazing, and visuals are amazing like you say.  Just some parts are so hard it takes me more times than I care to count to get passed.  Also either my controller isn't working right or I am late on hitting buttons so that doesn't help either.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 28, 2008)

yeah looks like controls for it would be a pain.


----------



## dark2099 (Dec 28, 2008)

Plus when you start the game you have 2 difficulty settings, East and Normal, I did easy, and I swear it's actually Hard in disguise and the Hard you unlock after beating the game, is probably die as soon as you start.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 28, 2008)

Pshaw, that doesnt sound like a game Id like to play then. I hate when games have the difficulty settings like DMC2.


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 29, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> No no, keep it up. I got this funny feeling in my pants looking at that setup
> 
> I cant wait to see it. Maybe y ou can make an audio clip of you playing a game on those and post it? I really want to hook my 360 up to the pioneer surround system for it and the my ps3 to a the Bose GS 3-2-1 Series 3 system



By the end of january i should have my setup completed


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 29, 2008)

sweet...man. We will need pics and uhm...hot chicks posing in them ::nods::


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 29, 2008)

haha they only hot chick is my gf  





she doesnt even approve of me spending $1600 on speakers

anyway back to the ps3 things...


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 29, 2008)

HAHa, bravo bro bravo. Well if she was your wife, she'd have more of a leg to stand on. Now back to PS3 goodness...


----------



## dark2099 (Dec 29, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> haha they only hot chick is my gf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My guess is she would approve if you spent $1600 on her first.


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 29, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> My guess is she would approve if you spent $1600 on her first.



Yeah, im sure she would! she has already told me what she wants for our 2 yr anniversary.

$500 Tiffany necklace


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 29, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> Yeah, im sure she would! she has already told me what she wants for our 2 yr anniversary.
> 
> $500 Tiffany necklace



you arent married to her yet she wants a $500 necklace?????? dude, do not do that. i dont mean to act all negative but what are the chances you stay with her and get married. if she ever got sick of you she would probably keep the necklace and you would get a broken heart. just my two cents.


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 29, 2008)

haha, yeah.. i understand what your saying 1st was a $250 tiffany necklace.

We will see where it takes us.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 29, 2008)

Yeah true. I think maybe a promise ring. OR you could go all out and get an Engagement ring, nice clarity, princess cut.


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 29, 2008)

If i could get her an engagment ring i would. but thats not an option. 

ok wrong place to be talking about this lol.

BACK TO PS3 

i want little big planet


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 1, 2009)

Got an 80GB PS3 with Guitar Hero World Tour and Mirrors Edge. 

Haven't been on the PC in a while cause of the two lol. Beat Mirrors Edge and was thinking about selling it at Game Stop and getting Little Big Planet. Should I?


----------



## Kusimeka (Jan 1, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Got an 80GB PS3 with Guitar Hero World Tour and Mirrors Edge.
> 
> Haven't been on the PC in a while cause of the two lol. Beat Mirrors Edge and was thinking about selling it at Game Stop and getting Little Big Planet. Should I?



Yes, well just get little big planet no matter what


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 1, 2009)

Im thinking about getting LBP now. My wife just bought us tonight, the PS3 Guitar Hero World Tour Guitar Game and an extra controller so she, my brother and I are playing it. Guess I should have Easy Rhino update my profile with that.

P.S. There is nothing wrong with discussing marital stuff here Freak, you need to speak with someone at Shane Company, or online at Shaneco.com


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey guys is it possible to Install Linux (I know that is lol) then VM ware (I know that is too) and then install Halo in VMware Windows XP and Play Halo on the PS3?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 14, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Hey guys is it possible to Install Linux (I know that is lol) then VM ware (I know that is too) and then install Halo in VMware Windows XP and Play Halo on the PS3?



i dont think so. somebody mentioned that the cpu is hardwired to not play games.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 14, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Hey guys is it possible to Install Linux (I know that is lol) then VM ware (I know that is too) and then install Halo in VMware Windows XP and Play Halo on the PS3?


No. The PS3 has a PowerPC based cpu. Windows will not run on PPC systems. A vitual machine on a PPC system would only be capable of running other PPC based OSes.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 15, 2009)

Alright lets update my PS3 profile shall we. (bear with me as I am incredibly sick here)

Accessories owned: 2 Guitar Hero World Tour Wireless Controllers (original and the Les Paul black one) 1 SixAxis DualShock 3 Controller (got here today from Newegg when ordered yesterday)

Games Owned Updated: Guitar Hero World Tour (wife bought this and the controllers)

Currently playing: The Wife is shredding it up on Guitar "Hero World Tour


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jan 16, 2009)

woo havent talked on here since....? im not sure haha, but I reformated my ps3 so I can actually get the folding @home icon to show up witht he cost of a bunch of my saves being erased.....I dont really care all the games I have, kick ass to play more then 10 times haha, but tomorrow Imma buy R2, and CoD5 so if anyone wants to play some get online and play for once geeeeeez only people I see online most of the time is KTR and easy Rhino haha



EDIT!
I saw a notebook HDD on newegg and has 10000 RPM and 147.6 GB's or something would that work on ps3's? since 147 gb is more then enough for gaming haha

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822116084


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 16, 2009)

As long as it is a SATA connection it should work fine. You would see me online more with GHWT if the wife didnt play it so much on her own login name for the PS3. I have been playing my Xbox360 more than that though so thats why I am not on there


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 16, 2009)

Wile E said:


> No. The PS3 has a PowerPC based cpu. Windows will not run on PPC systems. A vitual machine on a PPC system would only be capable of running other PPC based OSes.



Yeah but I've read somewhere that there is a PCC x86 emulator? And also people on youtube who have gotten Windows XP to boot via VirtualM Box. However I do understand what it is you are saying.


----------



## allen337 (Jan 16, 2009)

ps3 media server~     http://www.ps3-hacks.com/2008/12/25/java-ps3-media-server/    . Works great with downloaded bluray files. Need a wired connection with HD and Bluray content to play correctly. ALLEN


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 16, 2009)

After looking at that hard drive, its not really a laptop drive, its for servers. SAS connection so it will *NOT!!!* work with the PS3


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jan 16, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> After looking at that hard drive, its not really a laptop drive, its for servers. SAS connection so it will *NOT!!!* work with the PS3



dang, oh well 60gb's is enough I just buy an external or something whatever


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 16, 2009)

well you can probably get a 320 SATA II drive and use that. 60GB is enough for some things but if you want to store movies on there and alot of demos, you will need more room


----------



## ktr (Jan 17, 2009)

I just bought valkyria chronicles. Going to start playing that soon.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 17, 2009)

Have you tried it out yet? It looks pretty bad ass to me. 

Also, I hear we wont be getting FFXIII until Mid 2010? And all the shots we seen for it were from the 360??? WTF?


----------



## ktr (Jan 18, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> Have you tried it out yet? It looks pretty bad ass to me.



Been playing it a bit. Defiantly some great work from SEGA! It's a mix of JRPG, with RTS, and third person shooter...and it pulls these three so well. 

It's sad that this game only sold 33K in the USA...I recommend every one to support/buy Valkyria Chronicles. I think this game might be short print and will get rare.


----------



## dark2099 (Jan 18, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> Have you tried it out yet? It looks pretty bad ass to me.
> 
> Also, I hear we wont be getting FFXIII until Mid 2010? And all the shots we seen for it were from the 360??? WTF?



While on the subject of FF, I saw some footage of FFVII redone for PS3.  Anything ever come of that or did I get one of these so much later, it's out and I don't know about it?


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jan 18, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> Have you tried it out yet? It looks pretty bad ass to me.
> 
> Also, I hear we wont be getting FFXIII until Mid 2010? And all the shots we seen for it were from the 360??? WTF?



its cause SE lied...again saying "oh we'll ship the ps3 version out first, and then 360 to follow up, we wont wait for the 360".....GG SE, Im just not really really looking forward to the game anymore, I mean when it comes out Ill get it but I dont even care anymore


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jan 18, 2009)

dark2099 said:


> While on the subject of FF, I saw some footage of FFVII redone for PS3.  Anything ever come of that or did I get one of these so much later, it's out and I don't know about it?



well, there was rumors about it going to be remade, I personally believe it will, especially if SE wants to make money they would definitely get sales from already owners of PS3 plus that would introduce a lot of people to buy PS3's so if they were smart they'd do it


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 18, 2009)

I didnt hear about the remake until like a few months back but I thought it was all rumors.

Ill definitely get it if it gets remade cause I loved that game man it was the best. Also, Ill support Sega and buy this game, I love RPGs in general especially the new hybrids like battallion wars and fire emblem and stuff like that. (Why cant we get a fire emblem).

Also, It at first pissed me off that it was going to the 360 as well but someone said it was Sonys Fault for assuming exclusivity and being morons (old president of Sony that is). Im glad they are getting it but I dont want to wait for 2010 to get the damn thing.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 19, 2009)

allen337 said:


> ps3 media server~     http://www.ps3-hacks.com/2008/12/25/java-ps3-media-server/    . Works great with downloaded bluray files. Need a wired connection with HD and Bluray content to play correctly. ALLEN



Thanks. That works much better with my anime than Tversity does.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 20, 2009)

i cant get it to play x264 .mkv films without stuttering. instead i just transfer the mkv files to the nas media driver i have and convert them to vob.


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 20, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> i cant get it to play x264 .mkv films without stuttering. instead i just transfer the mkv files to the nas media driver i have and convert them to vob.



thats a lot of trouble though.

I wish the ps3 would support mkv. and my DIR-655 will not stream hd content if my life depended on it.

I use my macbook pro to play mkv files hooked up via dvi and optical. just watch Max Payne. half decent movie .


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 20, 2009)

Im surprised that Dlinks Extreme N (DIR 655) wont stream HD content. My DIR 615 does it fine enough to my PS3 with Tversity or WMP11.


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 20, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> Im surprised that Dlinks Extreme N (DIR 655) wont stream HD content. My DIR 615 does it fine enough to my PS3 with Tversity or WMP11.



i think  its defective to be honest. 

I know Easy Rhino said he has the dir-655 and it works fine. 

im in a game room upstairs and the DIR 655 is under me, it shouldn't make much difference though considering it is a very nice router.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 20, 2009)

not too much considering the wood and insulation (if any) between the floors doesnt impact performance much at all.

Did you try flashing the firmware to the latest? OR try using DD-WRT? I think your router is actually supported by them.


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 20, 2009)

dd-wrt works on the DIR-655??

really link me up please


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 20, 2009)

I believe that is the one. At one point it was tested and in beta. Google the page and see if its there now.


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 20, 2009)

nothing pops up. everything says not supported. 

i think the router is messed up like i said.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 20, 2009)

http://openwrt.org/

Maybe this is the one I was referring too.


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 20, 2009)

nope, not supported. i think its f'd up.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 21, 2009)

Damn. I know I Saw on one of those and even emailed the dude about my DIR 615 and I noticed the DIR 655 was supported or something. He told me it was being worked on and can be downloaded but was in testing phase. I guess its a no go. Seem DLink makes their shit unhackable.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jan 21, 2009)

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/44579.html


gotta get it,


----------



## ktr (Jan 21, 2009)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> http://www.gametrailers.com/player/44579.html
> 
> 
> gotta get it,



That looks damn good.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 21, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> Im surprised that Dlinks Extreme N (DIR 655) wont stream HD content. My DIR 615 does it fine enough to my PS3 with Tversity or WMP11.



mine works great.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 21, 2009)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> http://www.gametrailers.com/player/44579.html
> 
> 
> gotta get it,



wow. now only if i could play console FPS games with the controller...


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 21, 2009)

Easy Rhino,

Can you run mixed mode (802.11 g/n) and connect N and G?

do you have anything thats N?


----------



## Wile E (Jan 21, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> i think  its defective to be honest.
> 
> I know Easy Rhino said he has the dir-655 and it works fine.
> 
> im in a game room upstairs and the DIR 655 is under me, it shouldn't make much difference though considering it is a very nice router.



I also have the 655, and it streams 1080p flawlessly for me.



Easy Rhino said:


> i cant get it to play x264 .mkv films without stuttering. instead i just transfer the mkv files to the nas media driver i have and convert them to vob.



It works fine on my end. Perhaps you have a setting amiss?


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 21, 2009)

I really think its defective. i played around with the settings some, downgraded the firmware so tomorrow i'm going to retest it. 

what firmware are y'all using?

and God someone find a way to play mkv on ps3. I have transcoding. 
also any way to open MKV into imovie?


----------



## Wile E (Jan 21, 2009)

Did you try using the program allen posted? http://www.ps3-hacks.com/2008/12/25/java-ps3-media-server/

And I'm on firmware 1.2 on my 655.


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 21, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Did you try using the program allen posted? http://www.ps3-hacks.com/2008/12/25/java-ps3-media-server/
> 
> And I'm on firmware 1.2 on my 655.




i'll try that. 

Thanks


----------



## allen337 (Jan 21, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Did you try using the program allen posted? http://www.ps3-hacks.com/2008/12/25/java-ps3-media-server/
> 
> And I'm on firmware 1.2 on my 655.




1.3 is out now


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 21, 2009)

allen337 said:


> 1.3 is out now



i only see 1.21 on their site

http://support.dlink.com/products/view.asp?productid=DIR-655


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 21, 2009)

there is no 1.3, looked for over an hour.

D-link tech support said i should open ports for the ps3 and that it will not run in mixed mode together, it either runs at 54mpb in G or 270 in N, but not both.

I dont like this router anymore... d-link has lost me on there products.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 21, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> there is no 1.3, looked for over an hour.
> 
> D-link tech support said i should open ports for the ps3 and that it will not run in mixed mode together, it either runs at 54mpb in G or 270 in N, but not both.
> 
> I dont like this router anymore... d-link has lost me on there products.



yea, the latest is 1.21

i havnt had any issues with the ps3 and this router. however i really havnt had it connected wirelessly for a long time. it is wired to the router and all my other computers are wireless. upnp works great at NAT type2. did you make sure you have upnp enabled on your router? i can max out my 16Mbps connection and be streaming a 1080p x264 rip at 20-30 Mbps with no issues at all.


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm going to try and rma it. I got a 1080P copy of the matrix on my pc so ill try streaming it first, but I'm convinced its messed up


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 21, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> I'm going to try and rma it. I got a 1080P copy of the matrix on my pc so ill try streaming it first, but I'm convinced its messed up



that is unfortunate. i have put this router through hell and back and it has worked very well.


----------



## Edito (Jan 21, 2009)

hi ppl im trying to stream videos to my ps3 using t ersity but my ps3 can't find the media server.
the capability is enabled in the PS3 and the server is running on tv ersity... can be cause of vista 64 bit cause when i was running the 32bit version everthing worked just fine except the MKV files... sorry to post my prob this way...


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 22, 2009)

I dont have a problem using Tversity and Vista 64 bit to be honest with you. I did with my 360 but that was an update issue which has since been remedied. Try restarting both PS3 and the pc. Then use TVersity and enable sharing. Go to PS3 and re do a search for media servers. Also make sure your PS3 is seen in your wireless router or on your PC and that sharing is enabled with it.


----------



## Edito (Jan 22, 2009)

i tryed this, but ill do it again, im going to do a fresh install of tv ersity and the PS3 and try from zero... anyone heard or tested the PS3 media server ppl say that its the better software to stream videos to the PS3 ill give it a try if i fail putting tv ersity to work...


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 22, 2009)

I havent tried it. Is it the one that oh dude posted a link to?


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 23, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> I havent tried it. Is it the one that oh dude posted a link to?





Easy Rhino said:


> that is unfortunate. i have put this router through hell and back and it has worked very well.



ok, the link does work with mkv 

are you guys streaming over wireless? or lan?


----------



## Edito (Jan 23, 2009)

im using wireless and my router is linksysy WRT54G and i can't stream with tv ersity and PS3 Media Center... don't know what to do... damn... i can only see onde media server and is WMP11...


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 23, 2009)

Edito then Im not sure what the problem is. Maybe it is Vista 64 for you.

@Freak Im streaming with Wireless and my DIR 615 which isnt nearly as awesome as the one you have.

And ole dude was talking about a PS3 media server so I was wondering if he was referring to the link


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 23, 2009)

So this is what d-link told me



> There are a few different ways to setup your Playstation3 for networking. You can either configure through a game or by using the Network Adaptor Start-Up Disc. We strongly recommend using a static IP address (manual setup). Below are instructions using the Network Adaptor Start-Up Disc:
> 
> Step 1 Verify your network settings. From a computer that is connected to the router and can connect to the Internet, check the TCP/IP settings.
> 
> ...



D-link tech = retarded


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 23, 2009)

Well yeah considering that they told you about a Ps2 and what not. It shouldnt be hard and I dont know why you are having all kinds of problems


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 23, 2009)

and a DI-524!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 24, 2009)

Ahh yes I musta skipped over that.


----------



## ktr (Jan 24, 2009)

I want this game NOW!

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/44720.html

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/44725.html

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/44726.html


----------



## TrainingDummy (Jan 24, 2009)

ktr said:


> I want this game NOW!
> 
> http://www.gametrailers.com/player/44720.html
> 
> ...



yeah, that game looks awesome. too bad it isn't getting a US release 

I might import it if it gets good reviews, though I won't know what's going on


----------



## ktr (Jan 24, 2009)

I am really hoping that it will come to the US (neither confirmed or denied), or at least get some English translation (UK or Asia release). I just need subtitles like Yakuza 2. I do not want voice overs as Yakuza 1...subtitles are better.


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 24, 2009)

To:Dlink Tech support said:
			
		

> Not your fault, but your tech support is horrible
> 
> learn how to assist customers the right way, don't copy and paste what your screen says.
> 
> ...



D-Link = 0
me = +3


----------



## Wile E (Jan 24, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> there is no 1.3, looked for over an hour.
> 
> D-link tech support said i should open ports for the ps3 and *that it will not run in mixed mode together, it either runs at 54mpb in G or 270 in N, but not both.*
> 
> I dont like this router anymore... d-link has lost me on there products.


That's weird that they say that because when my laptop (G only) is connected, both my iMac and my kids' computers stay in N (at least according to what Windows says).


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeah I saw that they had a 1.3 somewhere as well. Wonder what Mr MaGoogle can turn up.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 24, 2009)

ktr said:


> I want this game NOW!
> 
> http://www.gametrailers.com/player/44720.html
> 
> ...



what in the world is this game about?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 24, 2009)

American Yakuza type stuff. Japanese Mafia I think.


----------



## ktr (Jan 24, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> what in the world is this game about?



It is about the Japanese Mafia...east vs. west. It has a fantastic story line. Any ways, Yakuza is your hardcore brawler...as you see in the battle trailer.

The vids are also in HD from the official site. Defiantly watch in fullscreen...and droll over its epicness. 

Battle: http://movie.ryu-ga-gotoku.com/sega_ryu3BTL_DL.zip

Adventure: http://movie.ryu-ga-gotoku.com/sega_ryu3ADV_DL.zip

Story: http://movie.ryu-ga-gotoku.com/sega_ryu3yokoku_DL.zip


----------



## technicks (Jan 25, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Did you try using the program allen posted? http://www.ps3-hacks.com/2008/12/25/java-ps3-media-server/
> 
> And I'm on firmware 1.2 on my 655.



Thanks for pointing that out again. It took me 10 min to set it up and watched a 720p movie over Wifi. It ran pretty good only in the beginning of the movie there was a bit lag.
Today i drilled a few holes and connected a cat5 cable to the PS3 instead of Wifi and watched The Dark Knight 1080p and it was perfect.


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 25, 2009)

technicks said:


> Thanks for pointing that out again. It took me 10 min to set it up and watched a 720p movie over Wifi. It ran pretty good only in the beginning of the movie there was a bit lag.
> Today i drilled a few holes and connected a cat5 cable to the PS3 instead of Wifi and watched The Dark Knight 1080p and it was perfect.



were my 2 x ps3's are thats not an option.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 25, 2009)

you probably could do it. may need some masonry bits and about 200ft of Cat5E cable.


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 25, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> you probably could do it. may need some masonry bits and about 200ft of Cat5E cable.



well considering 1 is about 10ft a way, yes, but im not running that cable. the other is in a up stairs game room. So again, not running that.

i am just going to try the RMA department and hope that works.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 25, 2009)

Haha I Feel ya. I didnt think you wanted to run it. Thats alot of drilling into the floor to hide it one way and going up a wall between the sheet rock to hide it that way.


----------



## technicks (Jan 25, 2009)

I had to run it. My router is only 54Mbps.
Now that i have 100Mbps it's pretty good.
But would be heaven to have 1000Mbps. Think i'm gonna sell my router and get a Sitecom XR Gaming Router. I have seen them on sale for €90.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 25, 2009)

What do those do? Are they Gigabit routers?


----------



## technicks (Jan 25, 2009)

Yes. And also 300Mbps wireless. 

But would i have to use different cable then cat5?

I have three of these http://www.alternate.nl/html/produc...1=Netwerk&l2=Wireless+LAN&l3=Netwerk+adapters
And one of these in my laptop http://www.alternate.nl/html/produc...1=Netwerk&l2=Wireless+LAN&l3=Netwerk+adapters
Only the PS3 and my pc in my bedroom are hooked up to cable. So i could use a wireless n router.


----------



## allen337 (Jan 26, 2009)

technicks said:


> Thanks for pointing that out again. It took me 10 min to set it up and watched a 720p movie over Wifi. It ran pretty good only in the beginning of the movie there was a bit lag.
> Today i drilled a few holes and connected a cat5 cable to the PS3 instead of Wifi and watched The Dark Knight 1080p and it was perfect.




That program made my father-in-law at 72 shit his pants, he fell in love


----------



## technicks (Jan 26, 2009)

I really like it.
Also gives you the option to choose chapters. Normally i cant do that.


----------



## ktr (Jan 26, 2009)

I bought burnout paradise for like 20bucks...talk about a lot of game for the money...and sweet graphics too. Each road has its own race/crash record to beat, each junction is a race type. Then there are unique cars to find and take down on the the road. Free DLC and online multiplayer. Only thing I hate is the damn commentator...it pauses the game at the worst time always.


----------



## technicks (Jan 26, 2009)

Yeah looks pretty nice.

I'm thinking of buying Mortal Combat vs DC Heroes. I like fighting games.


----------



## ktr (Jan 26, 2009)

technicks said:


> But would i have to use different cable then cat5?



For 1000mbps, you will need cat5e or cat6 cable.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi, it's been a long time since I last posted, can I join your club?

I have an 80GBs MGS4 edition PS3 btw


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jan 26, 2009)

ktr said:


> I bought burnout paradise for like 20bucks...talk about a lot of game for the money...and sweet graphics too. Each road has its own race/crash record to beat, each junction is a race type. Then there are unique cars to find and take down on the the road. Free DLC and online multiplayer. Only thing I hate is the damn commentator...it pauses the game at the worst time always.



!!! i was thinking about getting it where did you get it?


----------



## ktr (Jan 26, 2009)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> !!! i was thinking about getting it where did you get it?



I got it from Fry's...its on sale for $17.99 till Tuesday (i think).


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 26, 2009)

technicks said:


> I had to run it. My router is only 54Mbps.
> Now that i have 100Mbps it's pretty good.
> But would be heaven to have 1000Mbps. Think i'm gonna sell my router and get a Sitecom XR Gaming Router. I have seen them on sale for €90.



ps3 only has 100mpb and 54g so wont make much difference.


----------



## technicks (Jan 26, 2009)

You shitting me. Damn.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 26, 2009)

But with cat5e/6 though you can fully utilize just about all that 100mpbs. Yeah its not gigabit but you wont really need gigabit for anything we are doing


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 26, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> But with cat5e/6 though you can fully utilize just about all that 100mpbs. Yeah its not gigabit but you wont really need gigabit for anything we are doing



true, but if your streaming say a 12gb mkv file you will end up using maybe 1/4th of that 100mbs connection. 

Wireless shouldn't have a problem doing it theoretically but streaming has to do with the environment, obviously we know wired is always better.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 26, 2009)

Yeah thats the problem with wirless. Its all theoretical. We should get 54MBPS on a wireless G connection, however we know that isnt going to happen. Even if its just sheet rock and what not it still affects it waay to much.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 26, 2009)

technicks said:


> Yes. And also 300Mbps wireless.
> 
> But would i have to use different cable then cat5?
> 
> ...



As ling as it's CAT5e, it will work fine on a Gb network. I know this from personal experience, and my router is Gb with N wireless.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 26, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> ps3 only has 100mpb and 54g so wont make much difference.


No, it does 10/100/1000 both full and half duplex wired.


----------



## TrainingDummy (Jan 27, 2009)

ktr said:


> I bought burnout paradise for like 20bucks...talk about a lot of game for the money...and sweet graphics too. Each road has its own race/crash record to beat, each junction is a race type. Then there are unique cars to find and take down on the the road. Free DLC and online multiplayer. Only thing I hate is the damn commentator...it pauses the game at the worst time always.



that's a great game. I can't wait for the upcoming patch that will _finally_ add a restart option


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 27, 2009)

Wile E said:


> No, it does 10/100/1000 both full and half duplex wired.



Really?!?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 27, 2009)

I believe he is correct according to the book for the PS3 (unless I read it wrong)


----------



## Wile E (Jan 28, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> Really?!?



Yep. Go to your network settings, and play around with the manual settings, you'll see all the options in there.


----------



## ktr (Jan 28, 2009)

TrainingDummy said:


> that's a great game. I can't wait for the upcoming patch that will _finally_ add a restart option



isn't coming next week or something?


----------



## TrainingDummy (Jan 28, 2009)

ktr said:


> isn't coming next week or something?



I think it'll be out on the 10th, but I'm not 100% sure on that


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey if you guys don't mind, if yalls PS3's are vacant and not doing anything have it fold for this.

Check the link if you haven't already. 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=84071


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 5, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Hey if you guys don't mind, if yalls PS3's are vacant and not doing anything have it fold for this.
> 
> Check the link if you haven't already.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=84071



dont you have to install linux?


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Feb 5, 2009)

Resisdent Evil 5 demo is out and my god....thats all im saying


----------



## TrainingDummy (Feb 5, 2009)

no, it's selectable from the XMB, or was before Life With PlayStation came out. I think it's bundled with it now


----------



## TrainingDummy (Feb 5, 2009)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> Resisdent Evil 5 demo is out and my god....thats all im saying



I liked the demo too, but I can't help but wish it controlled more like Dead Space


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 5, 2009)

Yeah Demo is Great! I found it hard to aim. Kinda wanted a Wii Remote lol.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Feb 5, 2009)

TrainingDummy said:


> I liked the demo too, but I can't help but wish it controlled more like Dead Space



lol I thought it played kinda like dead space which I why I liked it. but the demo is so fun better off playing with a friend online than single player cause it's too easy AI sticks with you


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 6, 2009)

Just got LBP. How do I play online? Every time I choose for it to play online there is no one else but me.

BTW, anyone want to add me? 

se-skototsa-vlaka should be my PS3 name or I'll add them?


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Feb 6, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Just got LBP. How do I play online? Every time I choose for it to play online there is no one else but me.
> 
> BTW, anyone want to add me?
> 
> se-skototsa-vlaka should be my PS3 name or I'll add them?



well in order to play online you have to complete some of the "storyline" like a few levels and then you can play online, and Ill add you in a bit


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 6, 2009)

apparently the killzone 2 demo  is out in europe!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 6, 2009)

Hey so if you were to make a PSN account with a European country selected then you could download it no?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 6, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Hey so if you were to make a PSN account with a European country selected then you could download it no?



yea


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Feb 6, 2009)

Any1 familiar with shooters and a controller. I was playing the resident evil 5 demo. And I found it very slow to turn around or aim a gun. With a mouse on the pc it's much quicker and easier.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 6, 2009)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Any1 familiar with shooters and a controller. I was playing the resident evil 5 demo. And I found it very slow to turn around or aim a gun. With a mouse on the pc it's much quicker and easier.



Well without question nothing beats the accuracy a mouse can provide. However, you can change the sensitivity/speed of the joy sticks in RE5 as well to make it faster or slower.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Feb 6, 2009)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Any1 familiar with shooters and a controller. I was playing the resident evil 5 demo. And I found it very slow to turn around or aim a gun. With a mouse on the pc it's much quicker and easier.



I usually just turn up the sensitivity and I should be fine, I don't really prefer one over the other, then again it also depends on the game(not genre)


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Feb 6, 2009)

I played the fear 2 demo as well. Which on a side note looks worse than Fear 1 did on pc. Aiming was hard for me but not as bad as RE5. Ill look for sensitivity, thx.


----------



## technicks (Feb 18, 2009)

I bought Street Fighter IV today.

This game is so nice.

Gonna upload some pics in a few minutes.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Feb 18, 2009)

is street fighter 4 out already?


----------



## technicks (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeah i bought it today. €59. The guy said he had 15 copies in the morning and i bought the last one. And i came round 13.00.
Another gameshop said it released on the 20th.he was


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Feb 18, 2009)

gah so many things I have to do


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 18, 2009)

i know its a ps3 club but sf 4 look sweet, i got it pre orderd its not out in the UK yet :shadedshu

why do we have to wait a few weeks for something thats out !$%*


----------



## ktr (Feb 19, 2009)

I tried to buy SF4 today, but sold out damn quickly...o well. Not in a rush to get it. 

Any ways, Yakuza 3 demo will be out tomorrow on PSN Japan!


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Feb 19, 2009)

ktr said:


> I tried to buy SF4 today, but sold out damn quickly...o well. Not in a rush to get it.
> 
> Any ways, Yakuza 3 demo will be out tomorrow on PSN Japan!



game looks great!


----------



## ktr (Feb 19, 2009)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> game looks great!



Yea, it is probably the closest I will get to Yakuza 3. Though I can import it, but Yakuza 3 has an awesome story line, and it will suck not able to read it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 19, 2009)

to cartoony for me. im waiting for new tekken.


----------



## ktr (Feb 19, 2009)

Yakuza 3 demo is out now on JPN PSN!!!


----------



## TrainingDummy (Feb 19, 2009)

ktr said:


> Yakuza 3 demo is out now on JPN PSN!!!



I'll be getting that shortly


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 19, 2009)

So make a Japanese PSN account and I have access to it?


----------



## ktr (Feb 19, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> So make a Japanese PSN account and I have access to it?



Yes...and access to any Japanese demo (usually a lot of early Japanese game demos)!


----------



## TrainingDummy (Feb 19, 2009)

if you have trouble making the account, you can follow _this_ guide


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 19, 2009)

Hey do you think I can borrow someone's BS Japanese account to get a few Demos?

EDIT: NVM I got a Japanese account up myself. Downloading Yakazu 3...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 20, 2009)

will this drive work with the ps3?? or does it have to be ata-6 ?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148374


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Feb 20, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> will this drive work with the ps3?? or does it have to be ata-6 ?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148374



I hope so cause I want one


----------



## ktr (Feb 21, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> will this drive work with the ps3?? or does it have to be ata-6 ?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148374



it will work...


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Feb 21, 2009)

someone play with me SF4, so I can own you ;]


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 22, 2009)

ktr said:


> it will work...



why the ... ? you seem apprehensive about it.


----------



## ktr (Feb 22, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> why the ... ? you seem apprehensive about it.



Just look at the reviews: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...nlyMark=False&VendorMark=&Keywords=ps3&Page=1

All ya need is a SATA notebook hard drive.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 22, 2009)

ktr said:


> Just look at the reviews: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...nlyMark=False&VendorMark=&Keywords=ps3&Page=1
> 
> All ya need is a SATA notebook hard drive.



i know! i just like to get multiple opinions!


----------



## Wile E (Feb 23, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> i know! i just like to get multiple opinions!



Bah! nonsense. Get it, try it, love it. Or, if it doesn't work, just send it back for a refund.


----------



## allen337 (Feb 23, 2009)

New dts support works perfect on downloaded blu-ray movies with ps3 media server v1.09 beta.  ~~  http://ps3mediaserver.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=675      .


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 23, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Bah! nonsense. Get it, try it, love it. Or, if it doesn't work, just send it back for a refund.



i know, i know, i just hate sending things back in the mail.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Feb 26, 2009)

should I buy burnout paradise? is it worth 20 dollars?imma just get it on psn if its worth it


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 26, 2009)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> should I buy burnout paradise? is it worth 20 dollars?imma just get it on psn if its worth it



friend of mine has it and loves playing it. he is a big fan of the series tho.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Feb 27, 2009)

killzone 2 demo out today and midnight release tonight


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Feb 27, 2009)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> killzone 2 demo out today and midnight release tonight



excellent, look forward to trying it out. doubt its for me though.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Feb 27, 2009)

Hybrid_theory said:


> excellent, look forward to trying it out. doubt its for me though.



I liked the first one when most people didnt and not only does the graphics look good for the second 1 but the gameplay looks about as good as COD4 or CS:S maybe Im just going to far but it does look really fun


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 27, 2009)

yea killzone 2 demo is fun but i dont think i will ever buy a FPS for the PS3.


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 27, 2009)

I know why i canceled XBL now.


----------



## ktr (Feb 27, 2009)

One thing I wished for KZ2 is kb/m support, just like UT3...sigh


----------



## MightyG80 (Mar 2, 2009)

Just out of curiousity im asking this: Will a SSD disk work with the PS3 ?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 3, 2009)

ktr said:


> One thing I wished for KZ2 is kb/m support, just like UT3...sigh



Same here. I've been googleing like crazy to figure out a way. There is this youtube VIdeo where this guy has his Keyboard and mouse plugged in to the PS3's USB ports directly but he fails to explain how he got it to work. Hey if anything comes up please share. The game is awesome but the contorler aspect sucks.


----------



## ktr (Mar 3, 2009)

MightyG80 said:


> Just out of curiousity im asking this: Will a SSD disk work with the PS3 ?



Yes. I have seen it done. 



AphexDreamer said:


> Same here. I've been googleing like crazy to figure out a way. There is this youtube VIdeo where this guy has his Keyboard and mouse plugged in to the PS3's USB ports directly but he fails to explain how he got it to work. Hey if anything comes up please share. The game is awesome but the contorler aspect sucks.



There are multiple ways that I have see it done.

One is to use a ps2 controller to ps3 usb adapter..then plug a smartjoy frag ps2 to it. 

google around for "smartjoy frag ps3" ...you will get a lot of info. You have to do a vmod to get a optical mouse to work.

Other way is the buy one of these...though expensive (100 bucks): http://www.totalconsole.com/servlet/the-259/XFPS-360-PLAYSTATION-3/Detail

or you can settle for one of these: http://www.splitfish.com/?uid=4nkpfqinh2cvv3t0


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 3, 2009)

does the PS3 still not recognize large NTFS usb drives (the 1TB size or really anything NTFS)?        

i want to buy a big ass usb drive and i want to make sure i can hook it up to the ps3 using usb and have it see the entire disk. we all know about the limitations of FAT32 so that is my quesiton.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 4, 2009)

So, my Wii just sold today and I've been wanting to get a PS3 (mainly for blu-ray). Are there any reasons why I SHOULDN'T get a PS3? I already have an Xbox 360 for online play (Xbox live cant be beat) but I wanted to play GOOD single player games. What are some games that I should without a doubt get? Drakes Fortune? Little Big Planet? Killzone 2?


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Mar 4, 2009)

why you SHOULDNT get a ps3.....if you want to save money, but that goes for any console really games to get mgs4, drakes, LBP, KZ2,Resistance games,and most of the exclusives for ps3 this year, i would name some but I have no clue what they are


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 4, 2009)

if you have an large HDTV, especially one that is 1080p, then get the ps3 for bluray.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 4, 2009)

I have a 50" 720p Sony. Bought it 3 years ago, still going strong on the original bulb too! My friend brought over his PS3 and we watched the Hulk and I was convinced after the first 5 minutes of the movie that I absolutely had to get a blu-ray player of some sort.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 4, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> I have a 50" 720p Sony. Bought it 3 years ago, still going strong on the original bulb too! My friend brought over his PS3 and we watched the Hulk and I was convinced after the first 5 minutes of the movie that I absolutely had to get a blu-ray player of some sort.



yea if you spent all that money on a hdtv you should get a blu-ray player.


----------



## Wozzer (Mar 4, 2009)

Trying to sell my PS3 again. Really need the money for the car....

Jeee - I'd hate to see it go...


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 4, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> does the PS3 still not recognize large NTFS usb drives (the 1TB size or really anything NTFS)?
> 
> i want to buy a big ass usb drive and i want to make sure i can hook it up to the ps3 using usb and have it see the entire disk. we all know about the limitations of FAT32 so that is my quesiton.



i was not even aware the ps3 worked with NTFS


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 5, 2009)

Add me to the list! Got an 80GB PS3 today with Killzone 2. Haven't had time to play anything yet, still setting it up. My PSN name is johnnyfiive

*johnnyfiive*
PSN Username: johnnyfiive
PS3 Model: 80GB
Accessories Owned: One Six Axis controller
TV Owned: Sony 3LCD Projection 50" HDTV (720p)
Games Purchased: Killzone 2
Currently Playing: Killzone 2
Currently Looking Forward To: GT5, RE5, MLB 09' The Show (Want this game so bad!)
Blu-Rays Purchased: Pineapple Express


----------



## Ravenas (Mar 5, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> Add me to the list! Got an 80GB PS3 today with Killzone 2. Haven't had time to play anything yet, still setting it up. My PSN name is johnnyfiive



Nice man, Killzone 2 is honestly the best shooter I've played since Half-Life 2: Episode 2. The online is really nice to, especially if you're a COD fan and like their leveling system.


----------



## ktr (Mar 5, 2009)

I was thinking about buying killzone2 today, but ended up buying God Hand for the ps2


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 5, 2009)

Ravenas said:


> Nice man, Killzone 2 is honestly the best shooter I've played since Half-Life 2: Episode 2. The online is really nice to, especially if you're a COD fan and like their leveling system.



Yeah, its definitely awesome. I've only finished the first mission and I'm already wow'ed by it.  
My only gripe are the controls. It definitely takes some getting used to, either or, the game is definitely a must buy IMO, badass game.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 6, 2009)

OK, played a couple hours of Killzone 2 last night. Verdict so far... AWESOME. What an AWESOME GAME! It is beautiful, the fluidness of the characters is really nice, the movement is refreshing, everything about the game is refreshing. It copies tid bits from misc. titles like the cover system from Gears of War but it does it in its own way. Great game, must buy!


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Mar 9, 2009)

So a noticeable difference on the FFXIII has been found and noticed that will affect the Ps3 owners after all even though we where are being told that we aren't gonna be affected because their programming FFXIII first on PS3 and finishing it before porting it. BS much.

edit: The image on the left is prior to it being multiplatform when the game was still exclusive. The image on the right is the changes both PS3 and 360 will receive
http://bayimg.com/image/canckaabo.jpg

blockier hands, shoes, and legs, a smile changed to a smirk, vanilles skin tone also changed, her collar also has a minor change, the ground also has a smaller change, and also a changed on snow's hair, etc.


So a noticeable difference on the FFXIII has been found and noticed that will affect the Ps3 owners after all even though we where are being told that we aren't gonna be affected because their programming FFXIII first on PS3 and finishing it before porting it. BS much. edit: *The image on the left is prior to it being multiplatform when the game was still exclusive. The image on the right is the changes both PS3 and 360 will receive* http://bayimg.com/image/canckaabo.jpg blockier hands, shoes, and legs, a smile changed to a smirk, vanilles skin tone also changed, her collar also has a minor change, the ground also has a smaller change, and also a changed on snow's hair, etc.


found that on GT


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 9, 2009)

That sucks ass man, really sucks ass.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Mar 9, 2009)

yes it does....especially seeing how I'm a big fan of FF games, well....GJ squareenix you greedy bitches


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 9, 2009)

sony is getting raped in the ass almost every month now. it would be a completely fail console if it wasnt for blu-ray.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 9, 2009)

^^^^ Soooo true.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 9, 2009)

So who's getting Resident Evil 5? I want to but I've got no funds for it! I wanna play it so bad!


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 9, 2009)

GOT IT!!!!!!!!!! 

although got it for xbox 360 already


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 9, 2009)

That game just looks bad ass. I may buy it for the ps3 instead of the "easy" way for the 360 .

Yeah not that I mind multi platform for the FF series but if you are nabbing quality to do it, then that just sucks ass.


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 10, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> That game just looks bad ass. I may buy it for the ps3 instead of the "easy" way for the 360 .
> 
> Yeah not that I mind multi platform for the FF series but if you are nabbing quality to do it, then that just sucks ass.



I wonder if PS3 graphics will be better. 


```
Xbox:

Xbox 360:
Army of Two
Beautiful katimari
Black site area 51
burnout paradise
Burnout revenge
Call of duty 4
Call of duty 5
Devil may cry
Dirt
Fable 2
Fallout 3
Fear
Gears of war
Gears of war 2
Ghost recon 1
Ghost recon 2
Grid
Guitar hero 2
Guitar hero 3
Guitar hero aero smith
Guitar hero wt
Halo 3
Left 4 dead
Lost planet
Lotr conquest
Madden nfl 06
Mirrors edge
Naurto 
Ninja guiden 2
Prince of Persia prodigy
Resident evil 5
Soul calibur 4
Star wars force unleashed
Street fighter 4
Stunt man 
Time shift
Tom Clancy rainbow 6 Vegas
Turok

Wii


PS3

Ratchet and clank
Metal gear solid 4
Oblvion
```


as you can see far more games for xbox 360 :/


----------



## ktr (Mar 10, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> I wonder if PS3 graphics will be better.



Sadly, but no 

RE5 on the 360 has AA, and better frames per second. But the PS3 does a better job at darker colors.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Mar 10, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> I wonder if PS3 graphics will be better.



they will if it's an exclusive, but I think KZ2 will be the best we'll see out of it for now since developers don't like making games for PS3, a game that will most likely have better graphics would probably be(in my opinion):

Ico
Shadow of the colossus
Zone of the Enders 3 if they decided to make another


thats all I can think of so basically any game that is exclusive will do good, I think SotC would be to great though,lol


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 10, 2009)

the next platform SONY puts out they should create an entirely new company of programming nerds whose job it is to make games exclusively for it.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 16, 2009)

Anyone have MLB 09' The Show? I'm a baseball fan and the demo is pretty fun. Hitting is a little hard but I'm getting used to it. MLB 2K9 looks horrible compared to it but the hitting is much easier. However, I think The Show is a better game all around. Opinions?


----------



## technicks (Mar 17, 2009)

*New PS3 setup.*

I decided to take back the 26'' Full HD IIyama monitor i send in for a refund.
I had the PS3 on my tv but that way i was not using it much because i share my house with a friend and you know how that goes when you have friends over and some want to play and others want to watch tv.

So i bought a nice sitting bag and gonna get something bigger for it to stand on. A nice table or maybe something similar i have in my room. IKEA wallmounts.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 18, 2009)

Anyone have Re5, I need someone to play with lol.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 18, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Anyone have Re5, I need someone to play with lol.



sorry i dont  i havnt bought any ps3 games in a long time. i really only use it for blu-ray.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 18, 2009)

^^ That saddens me. Killzone 2 is BADASS.


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 18, 2009)

WEll Im cleaning the blue ray in the ps3 and that damn clip broke.

I found a fix lol






A good reason to smoke lol


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 18, 2009)

I FIXED MY PS3

WOOT 

With rubbing alcohol all over the blue ray drive LOL I cleaned EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 18, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I FIXED MY PS3
> 
> WOOT
> 
> With rubbing alcohol all over the blue ray drive LOL I cleaned EVERYTHING!!!



so what exactly happened to it? my ps3 drive would get stuck and not read sony charged me $150 to fix it. usps paid for it so i dont care but till it happened


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 18, 2009)

Dame disc would get stuck

Would not read blue ray disc

Would play DVDs tho....

Had the blue ray death code.


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 18, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Dame disc would get stuck
> 
> Would not read blue ray disc
> 
> ...



oh, so same as mine then


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 18, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> ^^ That saddens me. Killzone 2 is BADASS.



I really hate the controles for it. Its so hard for me to aim. Its sad though cause the game looks awesome. As soon as I beat the campaign I just ditched it. Hoping for a patch to fix controls.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 18, 2009)

I actually loved the controls. Very refreshing IMO. It has a good feel to it.


----------



## allen337 (Mar 20, 2009)

Lots of new stuff coming for ps3 media server.  ~~  http://ps3mediaserver.org/forum/    .


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 20, 2009)

sorry i use playon to stream hulu and just use my local media NAS to stream movies/music


----------



## allen337 (Mar 20, 2009)

I like playing .mkv files in 1080p with dts


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 20, 2009)

^ Word.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 20, 2009)

allen337 said:


> I like playing .mkv files in 1080p with dts



so with the ps3mediaserver you dont have to convert them to vob anymore?


----------



## Wile E (Mar 21, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> so with the ps3mediaserver you dont have to convert them to vob anymore?



Didn't have to convert them with Tversity either. Tversity is just a little buggy to use with PS3.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 22, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Didn't have to convert them with Tversity either. Tversity is just a little buggy to use with PS3.



so you would recommend i download ps3mediaserver over tversity? im gonna have to atleast test out the quality.


----------



## Ravenas (Mar 22, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> so you would recommend i download ps3mediaserver over tversity? im gonna have to atleast test out the quality.



Tversity works fine for me...


----------



## Wile E (Mar 23, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> so you would recommend i download ps3mediaserver over tversity? im gonna have to atleast test out the quality.



Yeah, ps3mediaserver has been way better for me. And if you watch multiple audio track files with subs, with ps3ms, you can set your language and sub settings from the ps3, with no need to fiddle with the computer. It also doesn't have the seek bug Tversity has. Overall, it's been much better, and more reliable than Tversity for me.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 24, 2009)

In case you guys haven't heard along with the HOME Xi game, Sony released The Hub for PlayStation home. The Hub containts the Xi game which is a scavenger hunt like game where you must solve puzzles and riddles to get the next clue. To access The Hub you must look for a secret graffiti tag in the main Home Area.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Mar 24, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> I case you guys haven't heard along with the HOME Xi game, Sony released The Hub for PlayStation home. The Hub containts the Xi game which is a scavenger hunt like game where you must solve puzzles and riddles to get the next clue. To access The Hub you must look for a secret graffiti tag in the main Home Area.



wow thanks for the info sounds cool, guess home started off sucky and now seems like its getting better


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 27, 2009)

check out the trailer for drake's fortune 2. it has multi player!

http://blog.us.playstation.com/2009/04/27/uncharted-2-to-include-multiplayer-beta-starts-june-3rd/


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm pissed I go to buy Street Fighter 2 HD and the damn thing will not take my debit card. It will not take it online either...

Damn you Sony! Newegg and paypal take this Master Card WTF is wrong with your setup....


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 29, 2009)

I just called the auto number to my debit card and it has the money on it.

YET the last ten transactions were from tonight.....IDK if SONY took money from me. I thought there was 10 more dollars on there. Last ten transactions acted like it was from tonight 1 dollar 1 dollar 1 dollar.

I'm about to be super pissed!


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 29, 2009)

Those fucking bastereds took 9 dollars from me!

It's going to take 5 fucking days to get it back, and I didn't get my game!

I'm soooo cursing them out on the phone in the morning when they open up.....


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm ready to call them now that it's morning!


----------



## technicks (Apr 29, 2009)

Thats fucked D. We could have had a nice fight if you had it.
Btw i sent you a friend request a long time ago, but you still have to accept it.

technicks1981 is the PS3 name if you want to add me guys.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 29, 2009)

http://boardsus.playstation.com/pla...?board.id=psnetwork&message.id=439054#M439054

They don't like me over on the PlayStation board lol

Where do you accept friends at?


----------



## technicks (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## DaMulta (Apr 29, 2009)

I'll go and see


----------



## Edito (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi ppl one question (sorry to put the question in the middle of ur posts).

Does anyone know how to make de PS3 Sixaxis work on windows 7 64bit?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 30, 2009)

I cant even get the damn thing to work on XP and havent tried it on my Vista 64. The one driver I found out there corrupted all my other drivers and such. For instance, my lan driver and sound card and everything was totally shitted.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 30, 2009)

D, I so want to go on there and rip them boys a new one. But it is early, and Im tired and Im not dealing with that much ignorance.


----------



## DaMulta (May 1, 2009)

Are you in the mood yet ROFL


----------



## WarEagleAU (May 1, 2009)

Haha, now I dont know what mood Im in, except Smallville is on!


----------



## johnnyfiive (May 1, 2009)

Rag Doll Kung Fu is fun. I really wish it had online multiplayer!


----------



## renozi (May 11, 2009)

HeyOH! Can I join the clubhouse please!?

    * PSN Username: MrHauns
    * PS3 Model: 60GB
    * Accessories Owned: Blu-ray Remote, 1x Six Axis controller, DualShock 3(soon!)
    * TV Owned: Vizio 32" 720p running at 1080p
    * Games Purchased: F1: Formula One Championship Edition, GT5rologue, H.A.W.X., Ferrari Challenge, GRID, Burnout Paradise, NFSroStreet, Dirt, NFS:Carbon, Heavenly Sword
    * Current Played Game: F1: Formula One Championship Edition
    * Games looking forward to: Gran Turismo 5, Need for Speed: Shift(please be good), Dirt 2, God of War III,   
    * Blu-ray Movies Purchased: 50+


----------



## technicks (May 11, 2009)

Can't wait for UFC to come out this week.
It's shows what the future of physics on the PS3 will bring us. Imo it's the best looking fighting game i ever played.
Also i cant wait for Fight Night 4. This i so awesome.

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/49058.html?type=mov


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 11, 2009)

i added renozi. i have been out of the ps3 loop. i am looking frward to the new tekken and drakes fortune.


----------



## WarEagleAU (May 11, 2009)

Well just send me an add to all new members so I can put you on the list


----------



## TrainingDummy (May 15, 2009)

Hey everyone, Rag Doll Kung Fu is a free download on the Playstation Store right now, not sure for how long though


----------



## HookeyStreet (May 15, 2009)

technicks said:


> Can't wait for UFC to come out this week.
> It's shows what the future of physics on the PS3 will bring us. Imo it's the best looking fighting game i ever played.
> Also i cant wait for Fight Night 4. This i so awesome.
> 
> http://www.gametrailers.com/player/49058.html?type=mov



Oh yes, its gonna be awesome..........obviousy I will be getting it on the 360 as I dont have a PS3 anymore


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (May 16, 2009)

Hey guys havent heard from this thread in a really long time and I also couldnt find it,lol. I made a new account add me:

Mult1kill

I'm trying not to be on the xerosphoenix account anymore I'm mainly on Mult1kill now so add me and we can play some games...MGO anyone?


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 26, 2009)

Hey a friends PS3 got the Yellow light of death.

Anyone know what causes it or how to fix it?


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (May 26, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Hey a friends PS3 got the Yellow light of death.
> 
> Anyone know what causes it or how to fix it?



its usually dust from what I read so far. Im still checking BUT if its fragged, and sony wont give them warranty ask best buy.my friend got a 40gb HDD ps3 and sony didnt take it and replace it for free like they should so he asked best buy and they gave him a new ps3

Edit: might also be the hard drive

superedit: IF YOUR REALLY desperate to fix it rather than to take it into best buy then this guy has videos of how to fix it, good luck!!!

http://www.youtube.com/user/gilksy1


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jun 7, 2009)

I just purchased and beaten Killzone 2 on the second hardest difficulty(the hardest needed to be unlocked) and all I have to say is.....MORE.....I think they need to start making spin offs of the game like Halo is doing and make the spin off be on another planet or something or a different section of the two planets they were on. I say make a level with snow, trees(forest), open mountain field. As much as I love this game it was dark EVERYWHERE,lol but was very enjoyable to play if anyone gets it you will first notice how sluggish the movement is...it does get some getting use to I hated it to be completely honest when i first started playing it and it pissed me off, then the 2nd or 3rd level came and it just got fun...this is PS3's Halo,lol so damn good Im a fan of both Halo and KZ I just hate when people compare or say 1 is better than the other granted I rather not play Halo EVER but its whatever. If you dont have KZ2 then your next game should be pretty obvious 

Online play is HUGE 0_0


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 7, 2009)

Seems Metal Gear is now going to the 360? We need some 360 games coming our way.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jun 7, 2009)

I can think of a lot of games that should go to PS3


----------



## mep916 (Jun 7, 2009)

PSN Username: mep916
PS3 Model: 40GB - HD Upgraded to 500GB WD Scorpio Blue
Accessories Owned: 1X Six Axis Controller, Time Crisis Light Gun
TV Owned: Samsung 50" 720p Plasma
Games Purchased: Gran Turismo 5: Prologue, Grand Theft Auto 4, Metal Gear Solid 4, Time Crisis 4, Godfather II, Tiger Woods '07, NBA Live '08, Oblivion, Mortal Kombat II (LOL)
Currently Playing: Godfather II
Currently Looking Forward To: Final Fantasy 13
Blu-Rays Purchased: Troy, Dark Night, Spiderman 3 (came with the PS3), about 7 Disney/Dreamworks movies for my daughter

Easy Rhino, yhpm.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jun 7, 2009)

mep916 said:


> PSN Username: mep916
> PS3 Model: 40GB - HD Upgraded to 500GB WD Scorpio Blue
> Accessories Owned: 1X Six Axis Controller, Time Crisis Light Gun
> TV Owned: Samsung 50" 720p Plasma
> ...



awesome Ill add you on PSN today do you play much MGO?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 7, 2009)

Not really complaining just lil confused as to why I was never added after posting my info? I thought you guys were full or something.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jun 7, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Not really complaining just lil confused as to why I was never added after posting my info? I thought you guys were full or something.



well I never check too see who gets added and what not Ill add you 

edit:what is your PSN? I dont see it up there?

edit: also keep in mind that I don't keep everyone on my buddy list who arent on and don't play


----------



## mep916 (Jun 7, 2009)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> do you play much MGO?



I did a bit when I first got it. It's been awhile.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 7, 2009)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> well I never check too see who gets added and what not Ill add you
> 
> edit:what is your PSN? I dont see it up there?
> 
> edit: also keep in mind that I don't keep everyone on my buddy list who arent on and don't play



se-skotosa-vlaka 

I play RE5 LIke crazy now and Call of duty 4 before I let my friend borrow it.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jun 7, 2009)

well I asked my friend from home if he wants to play gta4 and he's gonna go look for his headsett right now, so if you guys have a game that we all can play should tell me


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jun 7, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> se-skotosa-vlaka
> 
> I play RE5 LIke crazy now and Call of duty 4 before I let my friend borrow it.



it wont let me add you for some reason just add me

Mult1kill


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 7, 2009)

I don't own a PS3 but Ive been thinking about getting one. I have a question however. My TV is High-Def but was out before HDMI. It does support component cables. I know the PS3 upscales DVDs to 1080i but does it upscale without HDMI? Will it upscale using just component cables?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes it will though I tell you to me, it looks better with HDMI. Ive used Component with it and it looks really good.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 8, 2009)

i believe it will upscale to 1080p even with component cables.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 8, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Not really complaining just lil confused as to why I was never added after posting my info? I thought you guys were full or something.



hey can you PM me your info and i will add you.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 10, 2009)

I just went to the store to buy me a PS3 and found out you have to install some games to play them? Some of them were 5+ gigs! Now is that free space the game uses to load or is that a permanent installation that Ill have to delete later? 

Needless to say I didn't buy anything yet.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 10, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I just went to the store to buy me a PS3 and found out you have to install some games to play them? Some of them were 5+ gigs! Now is that free space the game uses to load or is that a permanent installation that Ill have to delete later?
> 
> Needless to say I didn't buy anything yet.



some of the big games take a lot of space but it isnt an issue really so long as you dont play like 8 games at a time. it keeps the save game files separate though just incase you need to remove a game and install it later. i have the 80 gig and it isnt even close to being an issue.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 10, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> some of the big games take a lot of space but it isnt an issue really so long as you dont play like 8 games at a time. it keeps the save game files separate though just incase you need to remove a game and install it later. i have the 80 gig and it isnt even close to being an issue.



Thanks. I'm still debating a PS3 or a new CPU. I would like a PS3 but the more I think about it the damn thing sounds like a PC.


----------



## zithe (Jun 10, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thanks. I'm still debating a PS3 or a new CPU. I would like a PS3 but the more I think about it the damn thing sounds like a PC.



A 2.5" laptop drive will run in a PS3. Just get the cheapest model and grab a drive.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 10, 2009)

zithe said:


> A 2.5" laptop drive will run in a PS3. Just get the cheapest model and grab a drive.



I read thats no easy feat.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 10, 2009)

i don't own a ps3 but anyone played siren blood curse? its some bloody creepy scary game i have ever seen in my life  my uncle has it on his ps3..so f*cking scaryyyy


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 11, 2009)

inFamous is awesome, thanks to the PS3 club member who put that on their message status, I dl'd it and am in love with it. 
Concerning the PS3 HDD upgrade, it is extremely easy, eventually I will do it but I haven't even gotten 20gigs on my PS3 used so.


----------



## RevengE (Jun 12, 2009)

I just got my Ps3 working again today. I called sony support and they told me how to reformat it, I had tried it before and it didnt work, they gave me some complex way of doing it and it ended up working.


----------



## mep916 (Jun 12, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I read thats no easy feat.



It's actually very easy. 

- Get a 2.5" laptop drive

- Sync your trophies to the PSN server (they will not be backed up in the next step). 

- Backup your data using the built in backup utility (Settings -> System Settings -> Backup Utility). I'd recommend an external USB drive, unless you have a flash drive with enough storage to hold all your data. 

- Shut down the PS3. 

- Remove the old drive and install the new drive (PICS). 

- Restart the the console; make sure your removable media is plugged in, browse to the  restore utility (Settings -> System Settings -> Restore OS) and select restore

For me, the whole process took < 2 hours. The hardware swap took about 5 minutes, most of the time was spent doing the backup and restore. I didn't lose any data. Go for it!


----------



## Wile E (Jun 12, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I read thats no easy feat.



What do you mean? Swapping the drive is easy. It's user serviceable.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 7, 2009)

hey guys,i've just bought an PS3 20GB hard drive from ebay for £155 brand new and soon be changing the HD to a 100GB hehe =) and i was wondering what good/old and cheap game.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 7, 2009)

Resistance" Fall of Man is a great , older, cheap game. Reminds me of Call of Duty meats Halo. lol.


And I just upgraded my 60GB PS3 with a 120GB 7200RPM drive.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 7, 2009)

anyone try the new "fight night" demo by ea sports? it is pretty impressive. the sound bogs down however when the fights arr loading.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 7, 2009)

I tried the demo on both the PS3 and Xbox 360... its much better on the 360.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 7, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> I tried the demo on both the PS3 and Xbox 360... its much better on the 360.



really???


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 7, 2009)

i heard resistince wasn't that good,i had my eyes on these so far:
Rainbow six vegas 2
Army of two
Uncharted
Juiced 2
Haze
street fighter 4

Anyone else can reconmend some other old games thats good??


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 7, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> really???



Yep. I have both consoles and did a comparison between the two. Visually the 360 looks better. The AA is better and its not dark like the PS3. The visuals on the 360 are bright and vibrant, can't say the same for the PS3 version. Controller preference however... I prefer the PS3 controller over the 360, especially for this game.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 7, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> Yep. I have both consoles and did a comparison between the two. Visually the 360 looks better. The AA is better and its not dark like the PS3. The visuals on the 360 are bright and vibrant, can't say the same for the PS3 version. Controller preference however... I prefer the PS3 controller over the 360, especially for this game.



man sony really gets raped...


----------



## Wile E (Jul 7, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> Yep. I have both consoles and did a comparison between the two. Visually the 360 looks better. The AA is better and its not dark like the PS3. The visuals on the 360 are bright and vibrant, can't say the same for the PS3 version. Controller preference however... I prefer the PS3 controller over the 360, especially for this game.



Well then, that's a matter of taste. Bright and vibrant isn't always what people prefer. I'd like to see some comparison shots, personally.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 7, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> i heard resistince wasn't that good,i had my eyes on these so far:
> Rainbow six vegas 2
> Army of two
> Uncharted
> ...



get uncharted. best game i have played in a long time and on my top 5 games of all time list!


----------



## Wile E (Jul 7, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> i heard resistince wasn't that good,i had my eyes on these so far:
> Rainbow six vegas 2
> Army of two
> Uncharted
> ...



I loved resistance. It's not good compared to what?

And uncharted is pretty good, if you like Tomb Raider-ish games.

And why would you buy a cross platform game for it if you already had the ability to buy the game for the 360? If you are going to get an older game for your ps3, it should be an exclusive.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 7, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Well then, that's a matter of taste. Bright and vibrant isn't always what people prefer. I'd like to see some comparison shots, personally.



There are plenty online. 

http://www.n4g.com/News-330947.aspx

http://www.google.com/search?rlz=1C...TF-8&q=fight+night+round+4+360+ps3+comparison

I've seen it first hand, so I can tell you right now it looks better on the 360.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 7, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> There are plenty online.
> 
> http://www.n4g.com/News-330947.aspx
> 
> ...



hrm, well i dont want to argue since i havnt seen it in person, but there are SO MANY REASONS why the xbox360 versions "looks" better. the ps3's video card isnt the same as the 360's which means you would have to adjust your tv to increase brightness and contrast. lol. pretty simple. those screens hardly look any different.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 7, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> There are plenty online.
> 
> http://www.n4g.com/News-330947.aspx
> 
> ...



Thanks for the links. I knew it was a matter of taste. (which is the case in most PS3 vs 360 comparisons, save for the few really poorly coded ps3 games)I think the PS3 looks better. It's more realistic. The 360 overuses HDR lighting, and the contrast is too artificially boosted.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 7, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Thanks for the links. I knew it was a matter of taste. I think the PS3 looks better. It's more realistic. The 360 overuses HDR lighting, and the contrast is too artificially boosted.



i am thinking the same thing. the ps3 actually looks better although i cant really tell the difference.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 7, 2009)

All I can say is, if you play them one after another, you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 7, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> All I can say is, if you play them one after another, you'll see what I mean.



have you tried adjusting your tv when you switch to the ps3 ? just boost your brightness and contrast a bit...


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 7, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> have you tried adjusting your tv when you switch to the ps3 ? just boost your brightness and contrast a bit...



Other games aren't as dark on the PS3, it seems to be just FNR4. I will try upping the brightness and contrast to see if it helps. Aside from the darkened look, it also has poor AA and movement when compared to the 360 version. It feels smoother, more responsive, and a little more polished on the 360, IMO. I will eventually buy the game for the PS3 because I don't really play the 360 unless I'm playing GoW II with friends. Other than Gears, the 360 doesn't get played. I don't want to buy a game for my 360 and then all the sudden I get the RROD. I got the 360 for free, so I have no warranty. I only really use it for NetFlix streaming. The PS3 however, I play a lot. Little Big Planet, Killzone 2 (omg beautiful), Gran Turismo 5 Prologue, and misc. PSN Store titles.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 7, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> Other games aren't as dark on the PS3, it seems to be just FNR4. I will try upping the brightness and contrast to see if it helps. Aside from the darkened look, it also has poor AA and movement when compared to the 360 version. It feels smoother, more responsive, and a little more polished on the 360, IMO. I will eventually buy the game for the PS3 because I don't really play the 360 unless I'm playing GoW II with friends. Other than Gears, the 360 doesn't get played. I don't want to buy a game for my 360 and then all the sudden I get the RROD. I got the 360 for free, so I have no warranty. I only really use it for NetFlix streaming. The PS3 however, I play a lot. Little Big Planet, Killzone 2 (omg beautiful), Gran Turismo 5 Prologue, and misc. PSN Store titles.



Not to mention, I refuse to pay to play online. My ps3 gets used more too. I only use the 360 for 360 exclusives, or on the rare occasion a ps3 port is done really, REALLY terribly. (Think NHL 08).


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 7, 2009)

only ps3 exclusive i can think of is..
Resistince
Haze
Metal Gear solid 4
Uncharted
Can someone tell me more thats old and its been released in UK please.
If its anything like Genji or whatever no


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Jul 11, 2009)

EDIT: OOPS didn't know i was added already haha consider this an "update"

*PSN Username:*xGRAVExMAKERx,
*PS3 Model:* 80GB - HD Upgraded to 200GB WD Scorpio
*Accessories Owned:* 1X Six Axis Controller,blue tooth headset (official ps3),BD remote 
*TV Owned:* Vizio 46" LCD 1080p.
*Games Purchased:* Resistance,Resistance 2,Metal Gear Solid 4, Killzone 2,Fracture,Ninja Gaiden Sigma,Genji, Street Fighter IV, Motorstorm, 
*Currently Looking Forward To:* Metal Gear Rising 
*Blu-Rays Purchased:* The Devils Rejects,House of 1000 Corpses,Land Of The Dead,Diary Of The Dead,Dawn of The Dead (old),Hancock (came with BD remote free), and like 25 more. 

I've had my ps3 for almost a year and hardly played it (mainly used it for blu-ray), but for the past week I've been giving my 360 a break, and i decided to finally sit down play and beat Metal Gear Solid 4 (all 18 hours of it...)

This game, (and i am by no means a fan boy i have a 360 with literally 68 games.) This game...is probably the best game I've ever played in my life; I can't explain it but the story seriously drives you like a F-1 car going non-stop, i have always been a fan of the MGS series since NES. played and owned all of them, but this one is just...amazing if anything this game shows what the ps3 can do and if this is the case i feel that the 360 eventually will be left in the dust only producing games for its natal to keep up software demand, with games like this... (and Konami ALWAYS pushes a system when they make games for it). 

If you haven't played this game or even aren't a MGS fan. i suggest renting it and giving it a go, i bet you will want to play the other games after.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 11, 2009)

whats a good japanese game with english menu??  or a japanese game that doesn't really require lot of reading and understanding(i.e RPG) 
I got my PS3 now  just waiting to get a cross over cable to get on internet because the 20GB don't have wi-fi grr >.>.
Anyways..
I have:
PSN username(when online): Kurosagi01
PS3 model: 20Gb- HD upgrade to a 100GB
Accessories owned: 1x Six Axis controller,1x PS2 USB adaptor.
TV: Goodmans 27inch 720P
Games owned: Soul Calibur IV,Call of duty world at war,Army of Two,Resistance 2
Currently playing: Soul Calibur IV and Call of duty

I've just got my ps3 yesterday and i like having it around since i wanted one years ago before i bought a 360.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Jul 12, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> whats a good japanese game with english menu??  or a japanese game that doesn't really require lot of reading and understanding(i.e RPG)
> I got my PS3 now  just waiting to get a cross over cable to get on internet because the 20GB don't have wi-fi grr >.>.
> Anyways..
> I have:
> ...



Siren is a great game haha cameras take some getting use to but it is scary as shit when your sitting in the dark alone hearing the moans and groans and they sell it on actual BD in the U.K not in the U.S though :[. Im ordering it from play asia cause i have the one on PSN but i want to own it not just have it downloaded. the Japanese version has english titles/subtitles and language option.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 12, 2009)

i've played siren blood curse at my uncle scary as shit of course,don't like it man haha


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 29, 2009)

well how is everyone enjoying their PS3 these days? i mainly use mine as a media machine, although i am going to buy the new uncharted and assassins creed in a couple months.


----------



## Assassin48 (Aug 29, 2009)

just picked up my 2nd one ( slim ) on launch 

Mostly play socom


----------



## mep916 (Aug 29, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> well how is everyone enjoying their PS3 these days? i mainly use mine as a media machine, although i am going to buy the new uncharted and assassins creed in a couple months.



Yeah, lately I've been using it for blu ray and not gaming much. That WILL change when FF 13 is finally released.


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Aug 29, 2009)

I want in!

PSN: YinYang.ERROR

PS3: 60gb model

Accessories Owned: 1x Six Axis controller, 1x Dual Shock PS3 controller,2x PS2 USB adaptors, keyboard.

TV: 32" LG 32LH30

Games Owned: Battlefield Bad Company, Killzone 2, Little Big Planet, Metal gear Solid 4, Ratchet and Clank Future: Tools of Destruction, Resident Evil 5, Resistance 2, Soul Caliber 4, Uncharted, and Warhawk.

Currently Playing: Battlefield Bad Company, Metal Gear Solid 4, and Final Fantasy IX.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 29, 2009)

I was playing a lot of WaW Zombies, but I have not had anytime to play recently. Was playing RE5 with my brother a bit too. 

Last week I did my routine cleaning on my PS3 and have yet to plug it back in


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Aug 29, 2009)

my controllers broke


----------



## Assassin48 (Aug 29, 2009)

PSN Username:* Assassin_48*
PS3 Model: *60gb Original / 120gb Slim*
Accessories Owned: *3x Six Axis controllers 3x Dual Shock, PS3 Eye , Blu-Ray Remote , Keyboard , PS3 Guncon *
TV Owned: *Toshiba 42'' Full HD*
Games Purchased: *GTA 4, Socom, RSV1, RSV2, GH3, Warhawk,Soul Calibur 4, Burnout Paradise, Rockband, GH: Aerosmith, Army of Two, Eye of Judgement, Unreal Tournament 3, Conflict denied Ops, Little Big Planet, Turning Point, Bad Company, COD 4, COD WOW, Resistance 2, Grand Turismo 5 Prologue, Juiced 2, The Bigs, Mercenaries 2 WIF, Fifa Soccer 09, Assassins Creed 1, Time Crisis 4*
Currently Playing:* Socom *
Currently Looking Forward To: *MAG*
Blu-Rays Purchased: *Transporter 3, Hancock, Black Hawk Down, Dragon Wars, 300, Mr. Woodcock, Walk Hard, Drill Bit Taylor, Gone in 60 Seconds, 21, Street Kings, Goodluck Chuck, Hitman, Pineapple Express, Quarantine, Semi-Pro, What Happens in Vegas, Saw 4, Lord Of War, The bank job, Tropic Thunder, Role models, Home Of the brave, The assassination of jesse james, Step Brothers, Resident Evil: Extinction, The Happening, Body of lies, Death Race, Wanted, Get Smart, Hellboy 3, Fast & Furious 4, The Mummy, Doomsday, Pirates of the Caribbean 3, Fred Claus, No Country For Old Men, Spider-man 3, National Treasure 2, i am Legend, Fool's Gold, Paul Blart, Forgetting Sarah Marshall, The Prestige, You Dont Mess With the Zohan, I love you man, 10,000 BC.*

can take pics if needed


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 29, 2009)

*Currently Playing:* MAG Beta 

It's nuts.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 29, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> *Currently Playing:* MAG Beta
> 
> It's nuts.



No luck on that extra Beta invite?  Guess I don't really have the time anyway, but I would still like to get a change to play it a little.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 29, 2009)

new members added.


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Aug 29, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> *Currently Playing:* MAG Beta
> 
> It's nuts.



nuts in a good way?


----------



## theonedub (Aug 29, 2009)

Guess I want in too 

PSN: theonedub

PS3: 60gb model w/ 120gb HDD Upgrade 

Accessories Owned: 2x Six Axis, BD Remote

TV: 47" Vizio VO47LF 1080p LCD

Games Owned: Too many 

Currently Playing: RE5, CoD:WaW (Nazi Zombies), FEAR 2


----------



## Assassin48 (Aug 29, 2009)

anyone else on Socom besides me ?


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Aug 29, 2009)

..


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 29, 2009)

Yeah try PMing someone about it, thats what I did. I'd be up for it. Just PM me info on what you got and maybe we can trade.

By the way I've never been added to the First page even after submitting my info a while back , thought I was there but nope.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 29, 2009)

My Brother picked up the PS3 v2.0 (PS3 Slim). He likes it.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 29, 2009)

YinYang.ERROR said:


> nuts in a good way?



yes


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 29, 2009)

How is Wipeout for the PS3? It was my favorite game on the PS1. "I'm a fire starter! Twisted fire starter!"


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Aug 29, 2009)

Actually I won't do the thing I said above, because I think it may be illegal or against the psn rules or something..


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 29, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> How is Wipeout for the PS3? It was my favorite game on the PS1. "I'm a fire starter! Twisted fire starter!"



Dude its the best PS3 Exclusive game I've played. Its almost Euphoric when your listening to your Dub step track while going as fast as Zen in Zone in Full 1080p on a 65 inch. Never played any of the old ones but I love Wipeout now. Get the expansion too totally worth it.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 30, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Dude its the best PS3 Exclusive game I've played. Its almost Euphoric when your listening to your Dub step track while going as fast as Zen in Zone in Full 1080p on a 65 inch. Never played any of the old ones but I love Wipeout now. Get the expansion too totally worth it.



I haven't played the expansion yet, but I will say that Wipeout HD has the highest learning curve of any racer I have owned (or at least on par to the GT series). If you really want to win races in the harder difficulties it's going to take perfect racing lines and execution- to the point it may get aggravating. 

Its not a bad game, just very technical. I still play it from time to time to stick it to the AI and pick up a couple trophies.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 30, 2009)

theonedub said:


> I haven't played the expansion yet, but I will say that Wipeout HD has the highest learning curve of any racer I have owned (or at least on par to the GT series). If you really want to win races in the harder difficulties it's going to take perfect racing lines and execution- to the point it may get aggravating.
> 
> Its not a bad game, just very technical. I still play it from time to time to stick it to the AI and pick up a couple trophies.



Yeah I'm not going to lie, I play on Novice to beat the campaign or just have fun. I play online from time to time though and get raped by all the pros its amazing. Sometimes I just don't have that level of consternation necessary to survive a track. I really like zone though, great practice and when you get the expansion you get Detonator mode which is tons of fun too.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 30, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Yeah I'm not going to lie, I play on Novice to beat the campaign or just have fun. I play online from time to time though and get raped by all the pros its amazing. Sometimes I just don't have that level of consternation necessary to survive a track. I really like zone though, great practice and when you get the expansion you get Detonator mode which is tons of fun too.



Yup, when I was playing it consistently some events would take me 2-4hours to beat- mainly Time Trials and Multirace. Zone is my favorite mode too, I saw the vids for Detonator, just don't know if the expansion is really worth the $.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 30, 2009)

Just picked up Batman...

My god i can't get off it, only at 5% been playing for a while (i'm taking my time trying to find all the riddles)


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 30, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> Just picked up Batman...
> 
> My god i can't get off it, only at 5% been playing for a while (i'm taking my time trying to find all the riddles)



Awesome innit (I cleared it before release date lol)


----------



## MRCL (Aug 30, 2009)

Hmm I have to look into that Batman game. Everybody says it rocks, and it definately looks "grown up" enough. *watches trailers*


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 30, 2009)

over the past few days i have added a bunch of people to our member list. funny how when you bump up an old group you get new members


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 31, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Hmm I have to look into that Batman game. Everybody says it rocks, and it definately looks "grown up" enough. *watches trailers*



I think this game would be rated M if there was some stronger language in it and more blood, thats whats keeping it rated T.


----------



## MRCL (Aug 31, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> I think this game would be rated M if there was some stronger language in it and more blood, thats whats keeping it rated T.



By grown up I mean more the graphics style, the atmosphere and all. It just looks more mature and serious than your average super-powered-guy-in-spandex-jumping-around game.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 31, 2009)

you guys see the new motion stuff sony is working on for the ps3? it involves the eye and it pretty awesome. 

http://gizmodo.com/5349146/playstation-motion-controller-behind-the-scenes


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Aug 31, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> you guys see the new motion stuff sony is working on for the ps3? it involves the eye and it pretty awesome.
> 
> http://gizmodo.com/5349146/playstation-motion-controller-behind-the-scenes



Meh, it looks like a souped up Wiimote.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 31, 2009)

YinYang.ERROR said:


> Meh, it looks like a souped up Wiimote.



it is far more accurate though and it recognizes all 3 planes thanks to the ps3 eye. this will open up a whole new world of gaming.


----------



## crazy pyro (Aug 31, 2009)

Name: ScalyPyro
Accessories owned: Madcatx remote (unbelievable peice of rubbish which my dad isists on using as he's incapable of navigating Blu-Rays using the controller...), 1*Six Axis controller, Sony Bluetooth headset
Games owned: Little Big Planet, MGS4, Haze, Gran Turismo 5: Prologue, Endwar, I've got COD 4 and inFamous rented at the minute.
Blu-Rays owned: Pixar Shorts, Iron Man, can't remember what else.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 31, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> it is far more accurate though and it recognizes all 3 planes thanks to the ps3 eye. this will open up a whole new world of gaming.



Yeah it will be tons of fun, can't wait.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 1, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> you guys see the new motion stuff sony is working on for the ps3? it involves the eye and it pretty awesome.
> 
> http://gizmodo.com/5349146/playstation-motion-controller-behind-the-scenes



Not even remotely interested.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 1, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Not even remotely interested.



you dont think so???? why not?


----------



## Wile E (Sep 1, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> you dont think so???? why not?



Eh. Just not my thing. I don't play any games on my Wii that make heavy use of motion either. I use it mostly for Mario Kart and classic games. I prefer not exercising when gaming. lol.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 1, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Eh. Just not my thing. I don't play any games on my Wii that make heavy use of motion either. I use it mostly for Mario Kart and classic games. I prefer not exercising when gaming. lol.



yea but this ISNT the wii! this is full 3d motion capability. it will totally change games


----------



## Wile E (Sep 1, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> yea but this ISNT the wii! this is full 3d motion capability. it will totally change games



I don't want it to change games at all. Full 3D motion means more gimmicky games and me having to actually move when I game. I am completely not interested in physical activity in gaming. NOT being physically active is one of my reasons for liking gaming.

Besides, more accurate or not, it's just a respin of an already existing concept. It isn't gonna change shit.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 1, 2009)

I agree with Wile E, i like gaming with a game pad, i mean until they come out with Complete VR, i think motion controls is just one of those things that will appeal to people for a short burst of time and than eventually collect dust.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 1, 2009)

I like how they're not changing the eye toy...ever as far as I know it has always been just an upgrade from eye toy for the ps2 to eye toy for the ps3 and even then you can use it on other previous or future consoles


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 1, 2009)

FW 3.0 is live through updates from your PS3, just thought i'd let everyone know`


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 1, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> FW 3.0 is live through updates from your PS3, just thought i'd let everyone know`



Yeah some ppl were complaining about it. What do you think of it so far?


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 1, 2009)

it's whatever haha, i like the animated themes and how they made it more user friendly, i think its just a preference things and about the friends list, kinda ugly, but i don't have many online friends on my PS3 so i really don't care about it. 

And the fonts are larger i don't know why they did that oh well.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 1, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> it's whatever haha, i like the animated themes and how they made it more user friendly, i think its just a preference things and about the friends list, kinda ugly, but i don't have many online friends on my PS3 so i really don't care about it.
> 
> And the fonts are larger i don't know why they did that oh well.



Yeah I'm going install it my self. Seems like the biggest update with 3.0 was that they finally took the time to get rid of the Battery Indicator from being over the Time when you hit the PS button. Sony is kind of behind with its Software development team for the PS3... Microsoft on the other hand is doing great.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 1, 2009)

Yea, it seems like they are working on a whole new overhaul rather than just doing the things people care about.

Cross game chatting is a big one people want.

The friends list is better than it was just kinda blah looking.

The Ticker is cool i guess if your into it (it also shows your messages and how many friends are on)

and i do personally think its a lil faster than 2.80 FW

About M$ i actually liked the blade system wayyy better i found it simple and worked well, the new XNE or whatever they call it is very slow, and too flashy for my taste. And i can really careless about the avatar, i made it when it told me to and haven't changed it since ha


----------



## Wile E (Sep 2, 2009)

Anybody got a changelog for 3.0?


----------



## TrainingDummy (Sep 2, 2009)

PS3 Firmware 3.0 Changelog: 

_• Multi-Audio - Audio can now be output to multiple connectors simultaneously. You can set this option under [Settings] > [Sound Settings] > [Audio Multi Output]. 

• Video Content Playback - During Video content playback, you can now use the right stick to play content in slow playback, fast reverse, and fast forward. 

• Settings Descriptions - Now below each setting option under the Settings tab on the XMB, there is now a brief description in small font. 

• New Start Up Logo - Upon starting up your PS3, you will be greeted with the new ‘PS3′ Logo. 

• Custom Remote Play Settings - Manually set a device (such as a PSP system) to be used for remote play. 

• “What’s New” – The “Information Board” will be replaced with a “What’s New” section, which allows you to enjoy interactive PlayStation news every time you start the PS3 system. Located under the PlayStation Network icon, “What’s New” displays the latest and greatest game, video, PlayStation Network and PlayStation news and releases, as well as your recently played games, in a sleek, new animated format. 

• Status Indicator – In the top right corner we’ve added an indicator bar, which displays your user icon, friend icon, the number of friends you have online and a small message icon to let you know if you have any new messages. The indicator also includes a scrolling ticker that features the latest news from PlayStation Network. In addition, when you press the PS button, the battery life indicator will no longer cover up the clock. 

• Friends List – Now your PlayStation Network friends will appear in a slightly redesigned format on your Friends List. Also, messages will now be viewable from each of your friends’ respective profiles. 

• PlayStation Store Shortcuts – We’ve added a handy shortcut icon to the PlayStation Store under both the Game and Video categories so you can access the latest content quickly and easily. 

• Personalization – Personalize your PS3 with new dynamic custom themes and avatars. Dynamic themes as well as free and premium avatars will be available through PlayStation Store. A dynamic theme takes your screen to a whole new level as it incorporates animated objects into the background. 

• Trophies – Showcasing your hard earned trophies just got better. Update 3.00 gives game developers the ability to modify how they display trophies for add-on content. Base and add-on game trophies will continue to be combined into a single list so you can see where you stand in a game as a whole. Within that list, trophies will be broken out into subcategories—base trophies and add-on trophies—that way, you can easily view the percentage of your base game trophy collection, and separately track your trophy progress in add-on packs. Look for this enhancement to be included in upcoming games._

there is a free animated background for Afrika on the Japanese PS Store if anyone wants to see those in action


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 2, 2009)

id really like to see native .mkv support. yea i know you can use ps3 media server for it, but i am anal!


----------



## sarareid (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi buddy Don't you find any good logo or name for this club.And can you post which activities being carried out in this club.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 2, 2009)

sh....someones tellin you to do work!


----------



## Wile E (Sep 2, 2009)

So, I updated to 3.0, and I gotta say I hate the larger look of XMB. I want the option of the smaller, less drastically smoothed fonts back.

And is there a way to disable Status Indicator? I hate crap scrolling across my screen.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 2, 2009)

Wile E said:


> So, I updated to 3.0, and I gotta say I hate the larger look of XMB. I want the option of the smaller, less drastically smoothed fonts back.
> 
> And is there a way to disable Status Indicator? I hate crap scrolling across my screen.



I think you can, at least you could before.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 2, 2009)

Wile E said:


> So, I updated to 3.0, and I gotta say I hate the larger look of XMB. I want the option of the smaller, less drastically smoothed fonts back.
> 
> And is there a way to disable Status Indicator? I hate crap scrolling across my screen.



As far as i know you can't disable it, only take out the "whats new" section.

Larger Font's suck but i guess thats cause a lot of people were saying that the fonts were too small on there large LCD tv's.


----------



## Lionheart (Sep 2, 2009)

hey guys, I think they got the font the wrong way around, for eg. the XMB font is to big now and when u use the internet browser it still has crappy small font, and I got it on the highest font settings and still didnt do shit! and one more thing sony, can you finally release some damn new music visualizations, i mean come on seriously, im sick of starring at the earth, lol.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 2, 2009)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> hey guys, I think they got the font the wrong way around, for eg. the XMB font is to big now and when u use the internet browser it still has crappy small font, and I got it on the highest font settings and still didnt do shit! and one more thing sony, can you finally release some damn new music visualizations, i mean come on seriously, im sick of starring at the earth, lol.



Yeah I thought they would have added some new visualization with this update but no nothing. I mean the PSP has more variety then the 3 the PS3 has.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 3, 2009)

Just beat Batman: AA, got all the Riddles and such, 

Game is great, gonna play through it again, still have to do all the challenge maps

One thing that upset me was i thought i had awhile to go in the game cause when i left off it was at 46% complete, than i finshed the game and it came up as 76% complete .
So i excepted it to be longer than it was, after i got all the Riddles it now says 84% complete, and im hoping in order to get 100% i just have to do the challenge maps...


----------



## AsRock (Sep 3, 2009)

AsRock
PSN Username: AsRock_SD
PS3 Model:120GB (slim)
Accessories Owned: 1x Six Axis controller, USB keyboard.
TV Owned: Toshiba 40" LCD 1080p
Games Purchased: LittleBigPlanet
Currently Playing: LittleBigPlanet
Currently Looking Forward To: Pure
Blu-Rays Purchased:LittleBigPlanet

Got mine for a bunch of things but why i picked it over the XBox was due the failure rate and playing movies  and being free to play online.  My kid likes it too which is another +.

Not all that much into them and was happy to see so many options and just being able to just plug in any USB keyboard.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 3, 2009)

Welcome!

i suggest getting MGS4, it's a great and powerful game


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 3, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> Welcome!
> 
> i suggest getting MGS4, it's a great and powerful game



+1 on MSG4! however i didnt find it replayable. i am realling looking forward to the new uncharted game cause it is multiplayer this time!!!!


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 3, 2009)

not replayable man! what do you mean theres like 3 different ways to approach that game

completely stealth, rambo, and strategic!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 3, 2009)

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/gc-09-uncharted-2/54369

this just looks epic. the first was amazingly fun. think tomb raider meets indiana jones meets metal gear solid!!!!

gameplay here

http://www.videogamer.com/videos/uncharted_2_among_thieves_rooftop_gameplay.html#


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 3, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> not replayable man! what do you mean theres like 3 different ways to approach that game
> 
> completely stealth, rambo, and strategic!



yea that is true. but i didnt find it that replayable to be honest. it is still one of my all time favorite video games.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 3, 2009)

i'm trying to beat it Stealth like, on big boss mode, (hardest mode) it's very very hard


----------



## Wile E (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm "Rambo" all the way in all games. lol.

Cover? I don't need no stinking cover! Just give me a bigger fu**in gun.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 5, 2009)

*3D Gaming 2010*

Yay! PS3's 3D gaming is coming out in 2010! All current PS3 games will be supported as well as all future releases! +1 for the PS3 again!

http://ps3.qj.net/PS3-s-3D-mode-com...g-full-scale-3D-tech-rollout/pg/49/aid/134292


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 8, 2009)

*Sony bringing new tech to PS3, PSP via upcoming SDK updates*

http://www.qj.net/Sony-bringing-new-tech-to-PS3-PSP-via-upcoming-SDK-updates/pg/49/aid/134367

+1 for the PS3!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 8, 2009)

that is awesome.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 9, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Yeah I'm going install it my self. Seems like the biggest update with 3.0 was that they finally took the time to get rid of the Battery Indicator from being over the Time when you hit the PS button. Sony is kind of behind with its Software development team for the PS3... Microsoft on the other hand is doing great.



But as you know you pay to play online with the 360 and i guess thats why it's better to some. To me it was another negitive towards the xbox.



joinmeindeath417 said:


> Welcome!
> 
> i suggest getting MGS4, it's a great and powerful game



Thanks but i don't play 1st type games on any console as it still feels primitive (targeting).  The whole reason i have a PC as a mouse is MUCH more involving.

there is only a few games ill play on it as most are on the PC. Thinking of getting Pure for the PS3 although i can get it for the PC 1/2 the price but it will not look all that better on PC and this dam thing takes much more electric to run so.

I am shocked that there is so many games that don't use the analog controls how they should ( on \ off ).

Although games were only part of the reason we got it as we watch a lot of movies too and at the time were thinking of getting a upscaling DVD player anyways.  So now will be able to play BD's too.

Our electric bill dropped at least 5KWh too lol..  And yes it does matter to us even if it's a fraction of most people on this forum use as we try to keep it as low as 15KWh a day ^^.

So for us the the PS3 been a win win win so far although would like to pick up a laptop cooler for it lol..


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 9, 2009)

MGS4 is a 3rd person shooter man and it's just phenomenal i will promise you metal gear fan or not you play that game you'll be impacted in some way, It is seriously one of the best game i've ever played and defenitly the best game of this generation, I mean as of now, until heavy rain comes out which looks very promising but still the game is like 25 dollars now and if you can even rent it. It is worth it, also MGS online is fun times!

Also about the pointing out reasons to get a PS3 vs 360 if its based on a "point system" yeah ps3 wins 

PS3

Free Online +
BD player +
DVD Upscaler +
Internal WiFi +
Blue tooth (so much better than 2.4ghz wireless) +
Good Exclusives +
Great Streaming Media Center +
More mature audience in the online world +
can use 3rd party controllers without a problem (i mean like a 20 dollar PC gamepad works) +
Can use 3rd party wireless headsets+
Can use keyboard and mouse for some games (i know you can with Unreal tournament  3) +
Has chargeable battery already built in +
Has a buttload of exclusives still coming out +
EDIT
Also forgot the interchangable hard drive to your hearts desire +

You know what i find hilarious? is that people "complain" about the PS3 online, but the only problem i ever have with it is starting up a room it takes a while to get going but once your in your good, Considering most of the PS3's servers are actual servers and require no host console. You hardly ever get lag. I've been playing the MAG beta, and they aren't lying i was playing with 256 people and saw minimal to no lag, it was amazing.

360
Online only 4$ a month + 
good exclusives +
plays dvd +
decent media center +
XNE is pretty user friendly +
Better Online connecting than PS3 +
has a few good exclusives still coming out +

That's all i got.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 9, 2009)

Sign me up guys 

I got my 80GB PS3 last night   A brand new 80GB, boxed for £90 

I have the following:

120GB HDD

Resistance 1 & 2

Killzone 2

Heavenly Sword

Little Big Planet


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 9, 2009)

MGS4 do itttt


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 10, 2009)

Dude... GT5 is getting a head tracking feature by Sony. All you need to do is purchase a PSeye and you can use it.

http://ps3.qj.net/A-look-at-Gran-Turismo-5-s-head-tracking-feature/pg/49/aid/134413


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 10, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Dude... GT5 is getting a head tracking feature by Sony. All you need to do is purchase a PSeye and you can use it.
> 
> http://ps3.qj.net/A-look-at-Gran-Turismo-5-s-head-tracking-feature/pg/49/aid/134413



that will be awesome!


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 11, 2009)

heres for the people that can't wait for GT5 something to hold you guys over...I know Imma get it
http://ps3.ign.com/dor/objects/14319191/need-for-speed-shift/videos/nfsshift_vdr_091009.html

also I got my new ps3 controller! wooo now I can play. if anyone is interested on saturday not sure what time yet Imma make a room in either GTA4 or MGS4 online and put a password on it and we all can just kinda play and chill

GTA4 rules: We will be playing free mode, unless you guys vote for a different game, will either do party mode(can hold 8 players total)or public(where its going to be a lot more people but I dont control who comes in

MGS4 rules: we will probably play ALL TEAM based games 

if anyone is interested add me on PSN: xerosphoenix    and also respond to this post so I can count the people... hopefully you guys are going to want to play,lol, figure I should put up something like this cause I havent played with some of you guys in a really REALLY long time so heres your chance to play with everyone!(if I can get money Ill be buying motorstorm 2)

I also have KZ2 if anyone wants to do that, let me know!!!


----------



## AsRock (Sep 11, 2009)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> heres for the people that can't wait for GT5 something to hold you guys over...I know Imma get it
> http://ps3.ign.com/dor/objects/14319191/need-for-speed-shift/videos/nfsshift_vdr_091009.html
> 
> also I got my new ps3 controller! wooo now I can play. if anyone is interested on saturday not sure what time yet Imma make a room in either GTA4 or MGS4 online and put a password on it and we all can just kinda play and chill
> ...



can you not make private slots with the PS3 version ?..  so as long as you get all the peeps on your friends list you can invite them ..  So set it to max and start inviting


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 11, 2009)

AsRock said:


> can you not make private slots with the PS3 version ?..  so as long as you get all the peeps on your friends list you can invite them ..  So set it to max and start inviting



oh wait yes I can I forgot about that,lol thanks

just checked I think theres more people that have gta4 than mgs4, but it still depends on what you guys wanna do im fine with either


----------



## Wile E (Sep 11, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Dude... GT5 is getting a head tracking feature by Sony. All you need to do is purchase a PSeye and you can use it.
> 
> http://ps3.qj.net/A-look-at-Gran-Turismo-5-s-head-tracking-feature/pg/49/aid/134413





Easy Rhino said:


> that will be awesome!



Ummm, if you tun your head, how are you supposed to see what's on the screen? And if they do it like the demo vid, the only way it would be useful is if you sat close. Sit far away, and you either have to move too far to get it to track properly, or it will move the screen too far with a small movement from you.

Neat idea, but flawed.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 11, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Ummm, if you tun your head, how are you supposed to see what's on the screen? And if they do it like the demo vid, the only way it would be useful is if you sat close. Sit far away, and you either have to move too far to get it to track properly, or it will move the screen too far with a small movement from you.
> 
> Neat idea, but flawed.



WOW, thats like a a real badly setup TIR..   Maybe there is a way to make it more sensitive.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 11, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Ummm, if you tun your head, how are you supposed to see what's on the screen? And if they do it like the demo vid, the only way it would be useful is if you sat close. Sit far away, and you either have to move too far to get it to track properly, or it will move the screen too far with a small movement from you.
> 
> Neat idea, but flawed.



Yeah I thought the same thing about turning your head to far and not seeing the screen lol, but surly they thought about that so it shouldn't be a problem. As for siting to close, that was still a Demo and hopefully then can get it so you can be further back if you like. I thought it was close so you can see it better on the video. PSeye should have a zoom or some sort of calibration feature set in it to detect you from farther away.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 11, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Ummm, if you tun your head, how are you supposed to see what's on the screen? And if they do it like the demo vid, the only way it would be useful is if you sat close. Sit far away, and you either have to move too far to get it to track properly, or it will move the screen too far with a small movement from you.
> 
> Neat idea, but flawed.



damn wile e you are bashing everything sony is working on that is cool. the technology has to start somewhere!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm so depressed. My wife said no PS3.....EVER.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 11, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm so depressed. My wife said no PS3.....EVER.



lol whose the man in bed?  Think that comment says it all, he he he.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 11, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> lol whose the man in bed?  Think that comment says it all, he he he.



Sometimes she lets me pretend.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 11, 2009)

burn!

anyone up for game sharing? i got some 

if this is allowed haha

Marvel Vs Capcom 2
Resident evil psx
Metal gear solid psx
Jet Moto 3 psx (old fuckin school!)
Pain
Stardust HD
High velocity bowling
pixeljunk racers
Rag Doll Kung Fu
Jeopardy 
and a couple others 



if this isn't allowed delete it and i'll pretend it never happened


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 11, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm so depressed. My wife said no PS3.....EVER.



why not?????


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 11, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> why not?????



She thinks I play to many games already and "You just bought a Wii last year". I play maybe twice a week anymore. PC or Wii. I swear I think she wants me dead. My day goes like this.

1. Wake up.
2. Get kids ready for school (Two girls) within one hour. 
3. Drive an hour and a half to work.
4. Work 9 to 10 hours.
5. Drive an hour and a half home.
6. Eat dinner.
7. Bath the kids.
8. Read kids a story.
9. Go to sleep.
10. Repeat.

I also dont get weekends off. My wife only has Sunday off so I babysit all day on Saturdays.
Another year or so of this and Ill have a mental break down.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 11, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> She thinks I play to many games already and "You just bought a Wii last year". I play maybe twice a week anymore. PC or Wii. I swear I think she wants me dead. My day goes like this.
> 
> 1. Wake up.
> 2. Get kids ready for school (Two girls) within one hour.
> ...



well what would happen if you bought one and brought it home?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 11, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> well what would happen if you bought one and brought it home?



I can't say on this forum. Its against the rules. Ill be banned by Wizz for sure.


----------



## crazy pyro (Sep 11, 2009)

His testicles would be swinging from the lampost down the street after his wife's fit of rage perhaps?
Got Arkham Asylum as a birthday present from my dad today.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 11, 2009)

Testicles and birthday presents yum!

haha sorry i couldn't help myself.

My girlfriend or faience whatever you wanna call it.
Use to bitch at me for playing my games on my 46 inch tv
so the solution was buy a smaller tv for the room and tell her to relax and lay down and use it.


----------



## crazy pyro (Sep 11, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> Testicles and birthday presents yum!



Sigged!


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 11, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> Sigged!



YES!

EDIT:

Just added Silent Hill 1 to my collection


----------



## Wile E (Sep 12, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm so depressed. My wife said no PS3.....EVER.



Tell her it's a Blu Ray and Network Media player. It has nothing to do with games at all. 



Easy Rhino said:


> damn wile e you are bashing everything sony is working on that is cool. the technology has to start somewhere!



I just don't think anything that makes me move around to play a game is cool. If I did, I'd play Wii a hell of a lot more.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 12, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Tell her it's a Blu Ray and Network Media player. It has nothing to do with games at all.


 Who do you think you're talking to? I'm from your generation. I used to beg my dad for game systems all the time with ever excuse I could think of. You know the whole "Hand/eye coordination" bit? 

Shes smart and not likely to give into guilt. I even tried to tell her about how she could look at pictures of the kids on the big tv with it. However she knew about the USB port on the side of the tv! I think I'm screwed and not in a good way.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 12, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Who do you think you're talking to? I'm from your generation. I used to beg my dad for game systems all the time with ever excuse I could think of. You know the whole "Hand/eye coordination" bit?
> 
> Shes smart and not likely to give into guilt. I even tried to tell her about how she could look at pictures of the kids on the big tv with it. However she knew about the USB port on the side of the tv! I think I'm screwed and not in a good way.



Do what I did then.......buy a broken PS3 of ebay and swap it for a new one in a local store lol


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 12, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Do what I did then.......buy a broken PS3 of ebay and swap it for a new one in a local store lol



No way!?

That worked???!!!!

Amazing I kind of want to try that now.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 12, 2009)

Its not that hard to do haha, the hardest part is hoping you don't get someone who thoroughly inspects the unit to see if anything has been tampered with


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 12, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> No way!?
> 
> That worked???!!!!
> 
> Amazing I kind of want to try that now.



yep, lol I even took the fully working 40GB HDD out of it before returning


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 12, 2009)

my friend did that with a xbox i switched out the machines, he took everything besides the console (controller,a/v cables,hard drive)


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 12, 2009)

Dood. I really want to try this but I think I have bad luck so iono...


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 12, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Dood. I really want to try this but I think I have bad luck so iono...



I was lucky because a friend had recently purchased an 80GB from a local store so I borrowed his receipt


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 12, 2009)

Hope you guys are ready for the TPU GTA4/MGS4 get together today lol if Im by myself I wont be surprisedlol


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 12, 2009)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> Hope you guys are ready for the TPU GTA4/MGS4 get together today lol if Im by myself I wont be surprisedlol



what time???


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 12, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> what time???



i dont have MGS but i do have GTA 4

PSN: Assassin_48


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 12, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> I was lucky because a friend had recently purchased an 80GB from a local store so I borrowed his receipt



Oh yeah lets not mention that part. :shadedshu


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 12, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> what time???



probably at 10 or 11 pm Central time, but I will be on at around 9 to set shit up and just to mess around, but thats not gonna be the set time thats just default if I can't think of another time, and it leaves room for people to make suggestions on times



Assassin48 said:


> i dont have MGS but i do have GTA 4
> 
> PSN: Assassin_48



yeah thats cool it doesnt matter, just wanted to get people to play on tpu cause theres a lot of people that signed up for the clubhouse but I never played with them, so this gives everyone and opportunity to play with each other, and the majority of people have GTA 4 so thats good.



everyone should add me just in case I dont get to you(adding people from the list)

PSN: xerosphoenix


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 13, 2009)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> probably at 10 or 11 pm Central time, but I will be on at around 9 to set shit up and just to mess around, but thats not gonna be the set time thats just default if I can't think of another time, and it leaves room for people to make suggestions on times
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i can prolly play tonight at that time. we will see


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 13, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> i can prolly play tonight at that time. we will see



if you'd like a better time just let me know


edit: I am now making the room


edit: well I was the only one playing....nicelol


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 17, 2009)

Just thought of something that could get the PS3 in the MLG.....Does anyone think the PS3 should have some kind of LAN? Hooking up a ethernet cable to a hub and LANing with friends, random people? I honestly think they should do this in an update cause if they do then I honestly think there would be lots of tournaments for PS3 owners, I wonder if they could do this through an update....hm, anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 17, 2009)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> Just thought of something that could get the PS3 in the MLG.....Does anyone think the PS3 should have some kind of LAN? Hooking up a ethernet cable to a hub and LANing with friends, random people? I honestly think they should do this in an update cause if they do then I honestly think there would be lots of tournaments for PS3 owners, I wonder if they could do this through an update....hm, anyone have any thoughts on this?



I like the PS3, I really do.  But it is limited when it comes to MP unlike the 360   I hope the PSN is updated soon 

PS OT: anyone using a 500GB HDD in their PS3?  If so, how is it performing?  Im using a 160GB at the moment and was thinking about upgrading (again) to a 320GB or 500GB but I have a m8 thats had trouble with his 500GB 

PPS: if anyone wants to add me as a friend: HookeyStreetSr


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 17, 2009)

Ill add you are you playing anything right now?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 17, 2009)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> Ill add you are you playing anything right now?



not atm, well NFS Shift on the 360 lol.  But I will be online with the PS3 l8r


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 17, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> not atm, well NFS Shift on the 360 lol.  But I will be online with the PS3 l8r



ok sweet Ill add, if Im not on when your on that means I prolly went to sleep,lol ALSO I read up on some forums and people are saying the PS3 can do the LAN thing like the xbox360 but only certain games, and since I dont know those games they dont say on the back of boxes I have to look it up on the internet


oo this is helpful found this on gamespot forums:

For ps3 lan gaming i went to several stores and asked about it. I went through several PS3 company phone numbers and still no straight answer. I had heard you need a router. So, went to best buy and bought a basic G router by Netgear. hooked it up and nothing until i realized that the game i was using for both PS3s wasn't updated. Basically here's what you need for offline lan gaming:

-2 Ps3s that are both updated to the latest or the same.
-2 games that are updated as well. -For this i used COD WAW and after the update they both worked.
-A router that can be connected either wired or wirelessly, G router is all that i tested.
-2 ethernet cables, I used a basic CAT 5 and the one that came with the router. After all that connect the ps3s into the router, not the wlan port because this will confuse the router and it wont work. Somehow i set up the wireless part without installing it, so im now using the wireless for my offline lan connection. Now, go into your network settings, on both ps3s, and say easy for the first part. it will then say test connection. if after that part the ip says succeed and the internet connection says failed you have done it. if they both say failed check the connections again and make sure it is connected right. For this situation i had the new slim ps3 and the 80gb last gen. This is to tell you that it doesnt matter what ps3 you have for the lan connection. After that, on cod i just started a basic lan game and waited to start it the other ps3 went to join game and waited til it appeared. So, thats about it. Dont listen to anyone if your in this situation with no internet. I listened to several i knew the whole time it was possible. I'm gonna try to post this on all sites. So any questions try to ask me. I'm not on psn all that much, but my user name is scenr12345 on psn. Thanks and hope this helps.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 20, 2009)

Motion Controller seems to be coming along nicly, 3Dness is a plus too.

http://ps3.qj.net/Video-Dissecting-Sony-s-E3-motion-controller-demo/pg/49/aid/134634


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 22, 2009)

GT PSP review on gametrailers.com


its gametrailers so I dont expect much, gametrailers=suck


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 22, 2009)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> GT PSP review on gametrailers.com
> 
> 
> its gametrailers so I dont expect much, gametrailers=suck



Ive heard Gran Turismo on the PSP isnt very good


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 22, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Ive heard Gran Turismo on the PSP isnt very good



gameplay looks incredibly slow, when going 75mph or higher or anything, it doesnt look like your even going faster it just stays the same


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 22, 2009)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> gameplay looks incredibly slow, when going 75mph or higher or anything, it doesnt look like your even going faster it just stays the same



http://uk.psp.ign.com/objects/682/682963.html 6.8 / 10 for one of Sonys main titles isnt good.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 22, 2009)

i wouldn't have expected it to be good, one thing i noticed about psp and racing games is most always they get terrible/mediocre scores


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 22, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> i wouldn't have expected it to be good, one thing i noticed about psp and racing games is most always they get terrible/mediocre scores



I had NFS:Most Wanted for the PSP and I thought it was exceptionally good looking and fun.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yea and IGN gave it a 7.5 out of 10, they just gave shift a 6.0 out of 10 

I never said the games weren't good i just said they always get terrible/mediocre reviews.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 22, 2009)

I want Uncharted 2, no funds though.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 22, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> I want Uncharted 2, no funds though.



One of the best movies EVAR!
Short Circuit FTW!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 22, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> I want Uncharted 2, no funds though.



got any games you could trade in? mow some lawns? give some plasma? whore yourself out on the corner?


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 22, 2009)

you have a whole month (almost) to collect 60 dollars, save man thats only about 15 dollars a week from now until then!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 22, 2009)

Just picked up a PS3 slim and hooked it up to my Soyo 24" and nothing. I was using HDMI to DVI-D adapter. I then hooked up my comp to that DVI-D port and it was working. So I took the PS3 upstairs and hooked it up with RYW connections to my 27" and it worked. 

So the PS3 works, the DVI-D works, and when I use the HDMI cord to DVI-D adapter when I power on the PS3 it turns on the monitor, but the screen is just black. So I'm pretty lost here and starting to get pretty upset since I havent had a PS3 for 3 months since Wal-Marts warranty company was nice enough to loose my PS3 80GB.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 22, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Just picked up a PS3 slim and hooked it up to my Soyo 24" and nothing. I was using HDMI to DVI-D adapter. I then hooked up my comp to that DVI-D port and it was working. So I took the PS3 upstairs and hooked it up with RYW connections to my 27" and it worked.
> 
> So the PS3 works, the DVI-D works, and when I use the HDMI cord to DVI-D adapter when I power on the PS3 it turns on the monitor, but the screen is just black. So I'm pretty lost here and starting to get pretty upset since I havent had a PS3 for 3 months since Wal-Marts warranty company was nice enough to loose my PS3 80GB.



what is your monitor's native res? cause perhaps it doesnt know which mode to start up in although i always thought it picked the crappiest mode and then you could change it.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 22, 2009)

1920x1200, but yeah it should have gone lowest possible, either way thats over 1080p so couldn't have gone beyond it.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 22, 2009)

Found hte issue, my monitor is not HDCP compliant :/ So I don't think there is a work around. Anyone know if I can run composite out of the PS3 to a composite to VGA adapter, then still run the PS3 in HD?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 23, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Found hte issue, my monitor is not HDCP compliant :/ So I don't think there is a work around. Anyone know if I can run composite out of the PS3 to a composite to VGA adapter, then still run the PS3 in HD?



i believe you can do it but it wont run 1080p it will run 1080i. sucks about HDCP.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 23, 2009)

I read up on it a bit, will do 720p/1080i just fine, and most games are only in 720P, plus thats what I played on before, so should work great. I also read that composite can actually push 1080p, but most TV's can't handle that through composite, but I'm going to be running it through VGA, so I might actually still be able to get 1080p. Either way I'm not too worried now, I ordered the adapter off Amazon, so go ahead and toss me on the list now that I finally got my slim.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 23, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> i believe you can do it but it wont run 1080p it will run 1080i. sucks about HDCP.



Yes he can do it well with the slim version and in 1080P too. Although you need the Component AV Cable that has HDMI - 5 RCA\Phono connections on it.  And only other one that does HD is HDMI to HDMI all the others are 480i.

And copyright- protected Blu Ray video disks can only output 1080p using a HDMI cable that is compatible with the HDCP standard


----------



## Yukikaze (Sep 23, 2009)

I just picked up my slim PS3. Any good games you recommend to play with friends ? (For solo I got myself MGS4 and Valkyria Chronicles and I am looking forward to FF XIII when it comes out).


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 23, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Just picked up a PS3 slim and hooked it up to my Soyo 24" and nothing. I was using HDMI to DVI-D adapter. I then hooked up my comp to that DVI-D port and it was working. So I took the PS3 upstairs and hooked it up with RYW connections to my 27" and it worked.
> 
> So the PS3 works, the DVI-D works, and when I use the HDMI cord to DVI-D adapter when I power on the PS3 it turns on the monitor, but the screen is just black. So I'm pretty lost here and starting to get pretty upset since I havent had a PS3 for 3 months since Wal-Marts warranty company was nice enough to loose my PS3 80GB.



when I hook up my ps3 via hdmi to dvi to my monitor it takes a while to register, just wait a while if STILL nothing then reset the console(hold down the off button untill it beeps twice)not sure if it can do this anymore but I have done this multiple times and it never beeps twice for me anymore but it use to and it always seemed to work


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 23, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> I just picked up my slim PS3. Any good games you recommend to play with friends ? (For solo I got myself MGS4 and Valkyria Chronicles and I am looking forward to FF XIII when it comes out).



MGO, Motorstorm is VERY FUN i think easy rhino and I played that, GTA4, Killzone 2(PS3's Halo) Little big Planet,resistance2 or 1 both fun, need for speed? racing games are always fun, pixel junk monsters, pixel junk eden, marvel vs capcom 2,super stardust(if you plan on playing on 1 screen) fat princess


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 23, 2009)

yea the new motorstorm is a lot of fun


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 23, 2009)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> when I hook up my ps3 via hdmi to dvi to my monitor it takes a while to register, just wait a while if STILL nothing then reset the console(hold down the off button untill it beeps twice)not sure if it can do this anymore but I have done this multiple times and it never beeps twice for me anymore but it use to and it always seemed to work



Yeah thats not it, I was running my old 80GB PS3 off DVI on my old 22", this just isn't gonna work. But I'm cooking up a plan to ru nit through VGA, just trying to figure the right things to pick up so it works.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 23, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> I just picked up my slim PS3. Any good games you recommend to play with friends ? (For solo I got myself MGS4 and Valkyria Chronicles and I am looking forward to FF XIII when it comes out).



I would recommend Killzone 2 (for singleplayer and MP) 




Easy Rhino said:


> yea the new motorstorm is a lot of fun



Im a new PS3 owner and I hear Pacific Rift is good.  But should I pick up Motorstorm 1 first?

PS: add my to the members list please:

PSN Username: HookeyStreetSr
PS3 Model: 80GB (but HDD upgraded to 160GB)
Accessories Owned: 2x Dual Shock 3 / Sixaxis pads & Gioteck Headset
TV Owned: LG 42" 1080p LCD 
Games Purchased: Resistance 1 & 2, Heavenly Sword, Killzone 2 & LittleBigPlanet
Current Playing: Resistance
Games Looking Forward To: Gran Turismo 5 & God Of War 3
Blu-rays Purchased: The Simpsons Movie, Resident Evil - Extinction, JCVD, The Dark Knight, Rush Hour 3, The Da Vinci Code, Street Kings, What Happens In Vegas, Semi-Pro, Hairspray, The Condemned, Yes Man, Shooter, Jumper, Transformers, AVP & My Bloody Valentine 3D


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 23, 2009)

I loved MS 1, you cant go wrong picking it up used for cheap, I really didn't notice a big diff between the 2 games myself.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 23, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> Welcome to the PS3 Clubhouse! This is a place to discuss PS3 related news and issues. If you would like to join just PM me your info.
> 
> *MEMBER LIST=39*
> 
> ...



Add me please 

HookeyStreet
PSN Username: HookeyStreetSr
PS3 Model: 80GB (but HDD upgraded to 160GB)
Accessories Owned: 2x Dual Shock 3 / Sixaxis pads & Gioteck Headset
TV Owned: LG 42" 1080p LCD
Games Purchased: Resistance 1 & 2, Heavenly Sword, Killzone 2 & LittleBigPlanet
Current Playing: Resistance
Games Looking Forward To: MAG, Gran Turismo 5 & God Of War 3
Blu-rays Purchased: The Simpsons Movie, Resident Evil - Extinction, JCVD, The Dark Knight, Rush Hour 3, The Da Vinci Code, Street Kings, What Happens In Vegas, Semi-Pro, Hairspray, The Condemned, Yes Man, Shooter, Jumper, Transformers, AVP & My Bloody Valentine 3D


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 23, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> I just picked up my slim PS3. Any good games you recommend to play with friends ? (For solo I got myself MGS4 and Valkyria Chronicles and I am looking forward to FF XIII when it comes out).



MGS4 is some good fun online, lots of modes and some expansions (you have to buy them concider it map packs with extras).

one of my favorite modes is.

Someone is Solid Snake, and you have to find them, they have full octo camo so there basically invisible, there objective is to knock out 3 soldiers and take the dog tags, 
you have to do all this while fighting the opposing team


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 23, 2009)

*1Kurgan1*
*PSN Username:* _Grevenilvec_
*PS3 Model:* _120GB Slim (Had 80GB but Asurion Warranty Service lost it)_
*Accessories Owned:* _1x Dual Shock 3 / 1x Sixaxis_ 
*TV Owned:* _Soyo 24" 1920x1200_
*Games Purchased:* _Marvel Ultimate Alliance 2, Motorstorm, GTA IV, Battlefield: Bad Company, Call of Duty: World at War_
*Current Playing:* _Marvel Ultimate Alliance 2, Battlefield: Bad Company_
*Games Looking Forward To:* _MAG, Gran Turismo 5, God Of War 3, Battlefield: Bad Company 2, Dead Rising 2_
*Blu-rays Purchased:* _Iron Man, Talledega Nights: Ballad of Ricky Bobby_

Toss me on the list


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 23, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> MGS4 is some good fun online, lots of modes and some expansions (you have to buy them concider it map packs with extras).
> 
> one of my favorite modes is.
> 
> ...



god I hate that one!!lol I never know how to take the dog tagslol, Im a bit old school so I like team deathmatch hehe that and capture and hold, race also,lololol


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 23, 2009)

Pick up Battlefield Bad Company then. I personally stopped playing COD4 the instant I bought that game. Plus when you knife someone you get their dogtags (player name on them) in your record books forever. I have all my friends dogtags, none of them have mine, feels good.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 24, 2009)

i updated our user listing. 41 people!!


----------



## Yukikaze (Sep 25, 2009)

Guys, is the PS3 slim dual-voltage ? Since I am taking a US PS3 back home where the voltage is 240v, so I need a voltage converter, or just a different power cord ? The opinion on the web seems to be divided.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 25, 2009)

It is a universal power supply


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 27, 2009)

I completed Resisitance earlier and have just started Resisitance 2....what a game, totally overshadows the original 

Im really glad I decided to get another PS3 because Im enjoying playing the PS3 exclusives   I loved Killzone 2, its not as amazing as some people made out, but awesome GFX and decent enough gameplay (TBH, I think the varied gameplay of GOW and Halo makes them better titles compared to KZ2....BTW Ive used those 2 games as a comparison because most compare them to KZ2 because they are exclusives on the 360  )

Im looking forward to picking up Metal Gear Solid 4 next (so if anyones thinking of parting with a PAL version anytime soon please let me know)

Thanks PS3 clubhouse for persuading to grab one of these great systems (again)


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 27, 2009)

if someone will give me a ps3 ill join your clubhouse


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 27, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> if someone will give me a ps3 ill join your clubhouse



lol nice try


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 27, 2009)

pre-order the new uncharted from gamestop and get the multiplayer demo right away!


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 27, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> pre-order the new uncharted from gamestop and get the multiplayer demo right away!



thats what im hearing but I think ill just wait till tuesday...btw I recently purchased MvC2 and Fat princess if anyone cares


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 27, 2009)

is Haze worth picking up?  I can get it for about £6 lol 

Also what about LAIR, thats only £5 atm


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 27, 2009)

Lmao, I have the original MVC and MVC2, on a Console that is 10 YO


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 28, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> is Haze worth picking up?  I can get it for about £6 lol
> 
> Also what about LAIR, thats only £5 atm



Don't get haze, it's not worth it very short, and kind of ugly. Lair i hear good things and bad things about, mainly using the sixaxis is what people complain about.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 28, 2009)

LMAO PlayStation Store Crash on Xbox 360 in NFS Shift lol.
http://ps3.qj.net/Fail-Xbox-360-Need-for-Speed-Shift-crashes-into-PlayStation-Store/pg/49/aid/134834


----------



## Wile E (Sep 28, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> LMAO PlayStation Store Crash on Xbox 360 in NFS Shift lol.
> http://ps3.qj.net/Fail-Xbox-360-Need-for-Speed-Shift-crashes-into-PlayStation-Store/pg/49/aid/134834



Now that is the definition of Epic Fail. 

The only EA games I will ever even consider buying anymore are the NHL games, and that's only after they've been out for a while and I know they are relatively bug free.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 28, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> Don't get haze, it's not worth it very short, and kind of ugly. Lair i hear good things and bad things about, mainly using the sixaxis is what people complain about.



yeah they updated it so you can use the analog sticks instead of sixaxis its just an option now


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 28, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> Don't get haze, it's not worth it very short, and kind of ugly. Lair i hear good things and bad things about, mainly using the sixaxis is what people complain about.



Thanx, so its not even worth a fiver?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 28, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Thanx, so its not even worth a fiver?



I would get it for just five, it seems it was only bad because of the controls otherwise people said it looked very good and gameplay was fun. They said it just played bad cause of the controles which is a BIG thing. If they patched it then get that shit for Five Bucks.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 28, 2009)

Well i guess for 5  dollars yea its good.but about it looking good, that game is ugly compared to other FPS at the time. than again it was overshadowed by the likes of Killzone 2 and COD 4


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 28, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> Well i guess for 5  dollars yea its good.but about it looking good, that game is ugly compared to other FPS at the time. than again it was overshadowed by the likes of Killzone 2 and COD 4



If the games fun, I dont mind the GFX being a bit dated lol.....Ive only just completed Resistance and that looks quite terrible compared to todays standards and Resistance 2 even looks 100% better 

If I can get Haze for £5 I think I will take a chance....if not Im sure my son would play it 

Im also tempted by LAIR for £5 lol


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 28, 2009)

The only reason i'd say go for lair for sure is cause its not a shooter so it may be a breath of fresh air ha!

Both games are mediocre but i know the feeling of getting another add on the the already growing library of a system!

I have Fracture, and Genji and haven't played either of them, just got them cause they were cheap!


----------



## etrigan420 (Sep 29, 2009)

I'd like to join!

_etrigan420_
PSN Username:  etrigan420
PS3 Model:  80GB Motorstorm bundle
Accessories Owned: 2x DualShock Sixaxis, 2x Six Axis controller, Energizer controller charger.
TV Owned: 50" Panasonic Plasma
Games Purchased: Uncharted, Folklore, Disgaea 3, Star Wars: The Force Unleashed, Batman Arkham Asylum, Ratchet and Clank: Tools of Destruction, Heavenly Sword, Ninja Gaiden Sigma, Mirror's Edge, GTA4, Resistance 1 and 2, Burnout Paradise, Assassin's Creed, MGS4, Motorstorm, Hot Shots Golf: Out of Bounds  
Currently Playing: Batman Arkham Asylum
Currently Looking Forward To:  Uncharted 2, Assassin's Creed 2
Blu-Rays Purchased: Donnie Darko, The Dark Knight, Iron Man, Pans Labyrinth, Underworld, Coraline, Sweeny Todd, Sleepy Hollow, The 5th Element, Cars, House of Flying Daggers, Blade Runner, Die Hard Collection


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 29, 2009)

hey guys! you can download for free the Uncharted 2 multiplayer Demo! go get it and we play tonight! graphics are amazing.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 30, 2009)

I downloaded it but i don't know how i feel about it ha? i think the controls are alil awkward. i was doing decent anyway but Add me if you guys wanna play some time, i have a crap load of games so chances are i'll play it if people want to. 

xgravexmakerx

thats my PSN account


----------



## theonedub (Sep 30, 2009)

Is the demo any different from the Beta? If so I will save the bandwidth


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 30, 2009)

u are right it is beta. how can that be when the game comes out in a few weeks.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 30, 2009)

It's easier to release a open beta for something than a separate multiplayer demo. If it was single player it'd probably be a separate demo.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 30, 2009)

the game appears very grainy. much grainer than the original.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 30, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> the game appears very grainy. much grainer than the original.



that all can be fixed by the time the game comes out as a matter of fact should be finished already, not hard to fix grain....assuming that how I am thinking of fixing it is exactly how they fix it


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 30, 2009)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> that all can be fixed by the time the game comes out as a matter of fact should be finished already, not hard to fix grain....assuming that how I am thinking of fixing it is exactly how they fix it



well i really had to adjust my tv settings. i turned down sharpness and cranked the brightness and color. that helped a bunch. i hope the final version has some graphics tweaks. i cant wait for the full game!


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 1, 2009)

added a thread in hot deals for anyone who lives by a Best buy. 

39.99 for the new Need for Speed: Shift game.

hot deal!


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 3, 2009)

Well, you can sign me up for having a ps3 now.

PSN Username: Sennheiser75 
PS3 Model:120gb slim
Accessories Owned: 1x DualShock Sixaxis, 
TV Owned: Using my 24in Acer monitor
Games Purchased: Metal Gear Solid 4, Burnout Paradise, Uncharted: Drakes Fortune, Batman AA
Currently Playing: ALL of them
Currently Looking Forward To:Uncharted 2, FFXIII Versus, 
Blu-Rays Purchased: Final Fantasy 7 AC C..... More to come now!


 I gotta say, I bought my ps3 last night and Do like it alot! Played it a lot when I was on vacation at my parents house.  So, had to grab it now since I know I would get hours out of it, and also hours playing some games with my father & mother.. SO, that's all ways a plus.

I'm amazed somewhat at on all the settings on it.. I've only played a little of Metal Gear last night, but "Man did it look sweet!". I was almost done with Uncharted at my parents house, and well, watching Adam Sesslor's review on Uncharted 2... It made me go grab one now over a Zunehd..


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 3, 2009)

Welcome!!

Yes! MGS4 is amazing, both visually, and story wise. Not including the game came out a while ago and should shed light on what the ps3 is capable of and hoping it looks better for the next game (though i doubt it cause there working on it for both 360 and ps3)

But get on MGO (Metal Gear Online) its a lot of fun!


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 3, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> Welcome!!
> 
> Yes! MGS4 is amazing, both visually, and story wise. Not including the game came out a while ago and should shed light on what the ps3 is capable of and hoping it looks better for the next game (though i doubt it cause there working on it for both 360 and ps3)
> 
> But get on MGO (Metal Gear Online) its a lot of fun!



Yeah, I'll be looking into everything I can! right now I'm waiting on the 7 updates for Burnout so maybe I can get a game or two in before i gotta play my dad.  pretty sad when he can beat me in guitar hero!


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 3, 2009)

holy crap uncharted 2 online is fun, wish the MLG would feature it on their circuit instead of shitty ass gamebattles.com


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 3, 2009)

I just got done dl uncharted 2's demo. haven't threw it in yet to play.. spent from 10am to 11:15 just doing the updates for Burnout alone..


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 3, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> Welcome!!
> 
> Yes! MGS4 is amazing, both visually, and story wise. Not including the game came out a while ago and should shed light on what the ps3 is capable of and hoping it looks better for the next game (though i doubt it cause there working on it for both 360 and ps3)
> 
> But get on MGO (Metal Gear Online) its a lot of fun!



I picked up MGS4 today for £10   I ahvent played it yet, but it looks awesome!


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 3, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> I picked up MGS4 today for £10   I ahvent played it yet, but it looks awesome!



I played the Training ground, or whatever it's called in the game so far.. It's beautiful.. Plus I love the cut scene that goes on when it's Installing at first.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 4, 2009)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> holy crap uncharted 2 online is fun, wish the MLG would feature it on their circuit instead of shitty ass gamebattles.com



yea it is a lot of fun. cant wait for the game!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 4, 2009)

Anyone form the UK have Trine and is willing to game share? Please I really must get this game. I'll share anything they want. PLEASE.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 4, 2009)

Can I join the clubhouse? I posted here a long time ago, but I notice I didn't include my info previously, perhaps that's why I wasn't accepted  

PSN Username:*15thWarlock*
PS3 Model: *80GB MGS4 bundle (got it at 12 am on release day )*
Accessories Owned: *2x DualShock Sixaxis, Logitech Driver Force GT, MGS4 Bluetooth Headset, Pelican controller charger (now being sold as Energizer, go figure...).*
TV Owned: *46" Series 7 Samsung 1080p LCD 120Hz, Receiver: Onkyo TXSR606B 7.1, Speakers: Klipsch Quintet SL, Subwoofer: Klipsch-12" 650W* 
Games Purchased: *Uncharted: DF, Resistance 1, MGS4, GT: Prologue, Valkyria Chronicles, Dead Space, SFIV, Sonic's Genesis Collection, Killzone 2.*
Currently Looking Forward To: *Uncharted 2, Assassin's Creed 2, GT5, SSFIV, God Of War 3.*
Blu-Rays Purchased: *Matrix Ultimate Collection, Indiana Jones 4, Batman Begins, The Dark Knight, Iron Man, Kill Bill 1 & 2, Casino Royale, Quantum of Solace, Hunt for Red October, Transformers, Tropic Thunder, Black Hawk Down, Watchmen, 300, The Phantom of the Opera, I am Legend, Hellboy, The Godfather Trilogy: Coppola Restoration, Spiderman Trilogy HD, The Incredible Hulk.*
Looking Forward on Blu-Ray: *Indiana Jones Trilogy, Star Wars Ep. 1~6, LOTR Trilogy Extended Editions, Jurassic Park Trilogy, Aliens Quadrology (Currently own all these on DVD, thank God for the PS3's flawless upscaling to 1080p ).*


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 4, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Anyone form the UK have Trine and is willing to game share? Please I really must get this game. I'll share anything they want. PLEASE.



I dont think its even been released in the UK yet


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 4, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> I dont think its even been released in the UK yet



It is. I made a UK account to try and purchase it, but PSN could tell that my card was from the US and didn't match the address so it wouldn't let me buy it.

I really want this game for the PS3. But I guess I can wait till OCt 22 to get it myself.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 4, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> It is. I made a UK account to try and purchase it, but PSN could tell that my card was from the US and didn't match the address so it wouldn't let me buy it.
> 
> I really want this game for the PS3. But I guess I can wait till OCt 22 to get it myself.



Is it a PSN downloadable game?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 5, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Is it a PSN downloadable game?



Yes


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 5, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Yes



lol, thats why I couldnt find it online to purchase


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 6, 2009)

Was wondering if any of you knew if I could buy a creative x-fi soundcard usb device like these:

http://us.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=209&subcategory=668&product=15913&listby=

http://us.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=209&subcategory=669&product=17872&listby=

http://us.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=1&subcategory=873&product=17751&listby=


connect my headset to one of these since I dont want to buy a usb headset, and I already have a bluetooth headset, but I was just curious....do you guys think this would work? looking into playing uncharted 2 competitively and noticed that I can hear people all around me when using 5.1 sound.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 10, 2009)

lol i just bought armored core 4 and haze


----------



## Lionheart (Oct 10, 2009)

Wats haze like, oh yeah cant wait till Uncharted 2, the multiplayer beta is pretty damn fun, also cant wait for MAG, does anyone know when thats coming out?


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 10, 2009)

MAG is suppose to come out at the end of January 2010. I am in the Private Beta, shits crazy online man i can't describe it really but. when playing with 256 players online ...This is the closest to warfare in a game you'll get


----------



## Lionheart (Oct 10, 2009)

holy dog ballz, I wanna play it right now, the way you explained it, you make it sound EPIC! lol


----------



## Lionheart (Oct 10, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 i like your System Specs, lol!


----------



## Lionheart (Oct 10, 2009)

oh yeah did any of you guys see that Dust 514 trailer, it was posted up on TPU! to me it looked SWEET!


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 12, 2009)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> joinmeindeath417 i like your System Specs, lol!



Ha yeah sometimes in the Rate my PC thread people are like "WTH is it"


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 12, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> Ha yeah sometimes in the Rate my PC thread people are like "WTH is it"



What rating have you gotten on it so far .


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 12, 2009)

Is anyone going to the midnight grabbing of Uncharted 2? I preordered it and got a call from Gamestop yesterday saying that their going to be opening up doors at 10pm and the game goes on sell at midnight.. Wonder whats going up on that...  I still got the last chapter to do before I beat the game..

Got done with Batman AA last night. Great game and love the ending.


Spoiler



Scarecrow pops out from the "river/ocean" and grabs onto the "titan virus" crate"


 you can tell that it's going to be a second one just by how many enemies weren't in the first one.. But this time looks like it's going to be Gotham City.. I'm hoping at lease. But, I still got 11% more to go before I "fully" beat it.. Just all the challenges... 32% on that.. Just started.. 

And Join.. yeah, love the system specs.. Knew right away what it was.. Needs to be a Inspirational poster.. lol


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 13, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Is anyone going to the midnight grabbing of Uncharted 2? I preordered it and got a call from Gamestop yesterday saying that their going to be opening up doors at 10pm and the game goes on sell at midnight.. Wonder whats going up on that...  I still got the last chapter to do before I beat the game..
> 
> Got done with Batman AA last night. Great game and love the ending.
> 
> ...



i would be going to buy it at midnight except im redoing my entire media room and all my equipment is scattered about the house.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 13, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> i would be going to buy it at midnight except im redoing my entire media room and all my equipment is scattered about the house.



I went to the midnight Halo 3 sale.. It was crazy.. we had about 150 people at one gamestop trying to get it... Then there was a Gamestop across the street at the mall, Yeah almost like starbucks, with around 40 waiting... 


Myself, I would if I didn't have to be at work at 6am.. It's stupid to grab the game at midnight, and then have to wait till after work to play it.. IMho

I'll probably wait till Thursday or the weekend.. I still got Uncharted 1 to finish, then I got MGS4 that I have only played the training room only... lol.. Batman drug me in so bad with the demo... lol


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 13, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I went to the midnight Halo 3 sale.. It was crazy.. we had about 150 people at one gamestop trying to get it... Then there was a Gamestop across the street at the mall, Yeah almost like starbucks, with around 40 waiting...
> 
> 
> Myself, I would if I didn't have to be at work at 6am.. It's stupid to grab the game at midnight, and then have to wait till after work to play it.. IMho
> ...



all those noobs who buy it early will play it all night to get their online ranking up really high. it makes up for their lame social life. oh wait, no it doesnt.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 13, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> all those noobs who buy it early will play it all night to get their online ranking up really high. it makes up for their lame social life. oh wait, no it doesnt.



When I'm looking at the scores on Batman, for the challenges, it amazes me on how they can do it so fast... I'm just doing it for fun.. lol

Me, I really never cared for "online" scoreboards... If I get with friends, I'll do the Multiplayer... But that's really the only time I do.. I'd feel to much like going threw the headphone/mic and strangling the person with a pillow when they get p1ssy... Now, co-op story is fun..


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 13, 2009)

im looking forward to grabbing some TPU buddies and playing uncharted 2 in coop mode


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm down for it. Off this weekend..  so far..


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 13, 2009)

So... who's excited about Uncharted 2!?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 13, 2009)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Wats haze like, oh yeah cant wait till Uncharted 2, the multiplayer beta is pretty damn fun, also cant wait for MAG, does anyone know when thats coming out?



its not a bad game,although i can't find any possible way of dieing in game haha at start


----------



## Yukikaze (Oct 13, 2009)

Holy crap. Whoa.

Valkyria Chronicles is amazing.

I know this is really old news, seeing as the game is what ? 1.5 years old ? But I just started playing stuff on the new PS3


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 13, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> So... who's excited about Uncharted 2!?



I am but no money I got invited to a team also on gamebattles.com


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 13, 2009)

once i get my media room all fixed up i will be playing uncharted 2. hopefully by next week


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 14, 2009)

OMG, no one on here playing fricking UNCHARTED 2?!!? I'm going to get it after work today, I can't believe no PS3 owners on here are chiming in... biggest PS3 game of the year so far!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 14, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> OMG, no one on here playing fricking UNCHARTED 2?!!? I'm going to get it after work today, I can't believe no PS3 owners on here are chiming in... biggest PS3 game of the year so far!



I actually don't find it very entertaining.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 14, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> I actually don't find it very entertaining.



Yeah, wasn't my thing either. I'm still waiting patiently for GT5. *sigh*


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 14, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Yeah, wasn't my thing either. I'm still waiting patiently for GT5. *sigh*



Indeed, I'm going to go looking for some games to pick up, my PS3 has been dormant for a while now.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 14, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Indeed, I'm going to go looking for some games to pick up, my PS3 has been dormant for a while now.



Yeah. Mine too. Haven't really played much since GTA4. It's mostly being used as a media player currently.

Is Tekken 6 out yet? What other games are floating around at the moment?


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 15, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> OMG, no one on here playing fricking UNCHARTED 2?!!? I'm going to get it after work today, I can't believe no PS3 owners on here are chiming in... biggest PS3 game of the year so far!



gotta get paid first haha


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 15, 2009)

Well I just bought Demon's Soul and PreOrdered MAG to get the Beta.

I'M SO HAPPY!!! no homo...

Won't see me active for a while now he he.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 15, 2009)

This weekend alone im getting Uncharted 2,Op. flashpoint 2, possibly saw, demons souls  so yeah thats 240$ haha


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 15, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Yeah, wasn't my thing either. I'm still waiting patiently for GT5. *sigh*



..... Doh. How can you guys not like an action game? Especially one thats exclusive to PS3, has history, a great history at that, and is getting 9.5's and 10/10 ratings...


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 15, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> ..... Doh. How can you guys not like an action game? Especially one thats exclusive to PS3, has history, a great history at that, and is getting 9.5's and 10/10 ratings...



I just don't see whats so fun about it. Out of all the shooters out there thats the last one I would want to play. I played the Demo of the first one, didn't like it. Played the MP of the second one it was alright but nothing spectacular. Playing MAG right now and that is spectacular.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 15, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> I just don't see whats so fun about it. Out of all the shooters out there thats the last one I would want to play. I played the Demo of the first one, didn't like it. Played the MP of the second one it was alright but nothing spectacular. Playing MAG right now and that is spectacular.



The demo doesn't show 1% of why the game is getting 9-10/10 ratings. It _really_ doesn't do the actual game justice. I just played an hour of it, and it was one of the best hours I've ever had on a console, in my entire life. The suspense, the animation, the voice acting, the graphics (holy crap the graphics..), the sound, everything so far is a 10/10 rating from me. 

This is what the PS3 is all about.... I can genuinely say that this is *THE* reason to get a PS3 if you haven't gotten one already. This game is making me love my PS3 more than I ever have.... wow, what an amazing game!!



If you don't want to spend money on the game, thats fine. Rent it. I bet you'll want to buy it after that.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 15, 2009)

Excuse me but MGS4 is the game to make you get a PS3,

THIS IS A RUNNER UP! AND THATS ALL

haha just kidding


----------



## Lionheart (Oct 15, 2009)

Adventure games arent my thing either but uncharted is just mind blowingly AWESOME!!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 15, 2009)

Uncharted 1 was a classic.  Im looking forward to getting part 2.  But until Ive got the cash for it, for now I will have to settle for finishing MGS4 on my PS3 and Brutal Legend/Forza 3 on my 360


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 15, 2009)

I don't get it. Whats so great about Uncharted 2... Is it the storyline, the gameplay, what?

I didn't like MGS4 either, friend let me borrow it saying its a great game and I got bored with it. 

Games that did entertain me were Prototype, WipeoutHD, Unreal 3, Dead Space, Oblivion, COD 4 and now Demon's Souls and MAG.

To each there own I guess.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 15, 2009)

The whole reason I got a ps3 is this

*UNCHARTED 2 was coming out*

I played threw most of Uncharted when I was on vacation to my parents.. The game was just one of those that I really could see myself playing over again.. 
So, bought a ps3, grabbed Uncharted, Batman AA, MGS4, and Burnout Revenge (so I can play against my dad). I'm done with Uncharted and Batman AA, so I'm just waiting for when I can go down and grab Uncharted 2.. 

I really liked that the DEMO for Uncharted 2 didn't do anything special to show how the story is..  That way you can start the game just knowing the stuff you do from 1, and go at it..


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 15, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> The whole reason I got a ps3 is this
> 
> *UNCHARTED 2 was coming out*
> 
> ...



I had Uncharted on my first PS3, great game....better than Tomb Raider.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 15, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> I had Uncharted on my first PS3, great game....better than Tomb Raider.



Yes, I have to say that it is WAY better.. The first two Tomb raider games where good.. Maybe it was the first 3... But, after that.. :shadedshu


----------



## MRCL (Oct 15, 2009)

I hope 2010 gets better game-wise. There aren't that many interesting titles out that I'd like, and some were a disappointment. Like Dirt2. I like everything on that game EXCEPT the punk-ish appearance. I can't take this seriously. 

I'm anticipating Army of Two: The 40th Day, the original AOT is great, and one of the few games you can play split screen...

Oh and GOW3 of course.

Sheesh. I have over ten games, and I actually like three of them. Great.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 15, 2009)

MRCL said:


> I hope 2010 gets better game-wise. There aren't that many interesting titles out that I'd like, and some were a disappointment. Like Dirt2. I like everything on that game EXCEPT the punk-ish appearance. I can't take this seriously.
> 
> I'm anticipating Army of Two: The 40th Day, the original AOT is great, and one of the few games you can play split screen...
> 
> ...



Army Of Two was a mega game (the 360 version was better than the PS3 version....its the reason I took back my first PS3 and got back a 360 lol)  Part 2 will surely be good.

I cant wait for God Of War 3 either


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 15, 2009)

My big hope for 2010.

Final Fantasy 13 Verse


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 15, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> *I don't get it. Whats so great about Uncharted 2... Is it the storyline, the gameplay, what?*
> 
> I didn't like MGS4 either, friend let me borrow it saying its a great game and I got bored with it.
> 
> ...



Answer.



johnnyfiive said:


> ... I just played an hour of it, and it was one of the best hours I've ever had on a console, in my entire life. The *suspense, the animation, the voice acting, the graphics (holy crap the graphics..), the sound, everything so far is a 10/10 rating from me*...



Read reviews on it, check out users opinions. This game is truly epic.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 16, 2009)

If he doesn't like Action/Adventure games obviously there's no convincing him haha, 

Especially saying he didn't like MGS4, i mean hell my Girlfriend doesn't even like video games and she even likes the story and watching MGS4.

But hey, to each there own right


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 16, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> If he doesn't like Action/Adventure games obviously there's no convincing him haha,
> 
> Especially saying he didn't like MGS4, i mean hell my Girlfriend doesn't even like video games and she even likes the story and watching MGS4.
> 
> But hey, to each there own right



Don't get me wrong, I love action/adventure. Its just iono, it didn't draw me in (Both MGS4 & Uncharted).

Like Assassin Creed, Prototype, Infamous, Dead Space all those I really liked and had fun playing.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 16, 2009)

sandbox with the expectation of one... 


Me, after Vice City, that type of game got old to me... I don't know why, but it did... I gotta have my good story..

It is true that it's to each their own.. I just can't stand the sandbox type games anymore..


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 16, 2009)

i never was into sandbox games even with GTA IV i still haven't played through it, i like a strong progressing story to keep me entertained throughout, those games take too long to get the story rolling i felt like with GTA IV i was doing a lot of driving and it took too long to get the story elements and by the time it happened i was done playing for the day.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 16, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> i never was into sandbox games even with GTA IV i still haven't played through it, i like a strong progressing story to keep me entertained throughout, those games take too long to get the story rolling i felt like with GTA IV i was doing a lot of driving and it took too long to get the story elements and by the time it happened i was done playing for the day.





I grabbed GTA IV and within two weeks, like Assassin's Creed, I traded it in.. Yes, most all games give you a repetitive approach to it.. but to me, be one "story arch" to get 3 more that have the same aspect, it wasn't for me... 

Most sand box games just doesn't give me enough to sit down and play.. I'll play, but it'll take forever to finish due to how fast i'd get bored playing it..


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 16, 2009)

Well Prototype was only 17 hours long and I hated GTA too, wasn't my kind of game either. I think my standards and perception of games went up after playing Morrowind. Then it went up even more with Oblivion, which is still my fav single player game of all time. I don't care what genera your talking about  Oblivion wins them all. 

You guys are making me consider getting Uncharted now... My personality is like this. When movies come out I'm never really motivated to go see them. The recent Batman Movie for instance, I never really wanted to see it. Then all my friends go and invite me so I'm like what the heck and it turns out to be a really bad ass movie.

I guess this is the same situation with Uncharted. If I get I'm sure I'll like it, its just right now its not really pushing me to get, even after playing the MP. I looked at the plot for it on wiki and it seems weak IMO.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 16, 2009)

Well than go rent uncharted and play it that way even if you dont like it you only spend like 6 bucks


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 16, 2009)

For me, if you go into Uncharted thinking of a story about "history" then it's going to get u up the butt.. lol 

But, if you can think of it as a story driven game, with a lot of action, then you should be good.. I know after playing it almost fully threw the first time (at my parents) the second time (when I bought it with my ps3) was so easy to play, that I just went right threw it..


That's almost how I play all my games now, If I'm getting ahold of how the game plays, I'll restart and see if I can get to the same place I was at faster..

Man, I love doing Headshots in Uncharted.. I never use the ak47, or shotty.. give me a pistol and I'll go at it.. But, that's only at Normal.. I might have to use those two when I try it on a harder diff..


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 17, 2009)

K, up to chapter 7 so far.... man this game is awesome!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 17, 2009)

I also Highly Recommend Demon's Soul, this game has made my PS3 worth all $400 spent on it. Its like Oblivion had Sex with King's Field and Demon's Souls was born. 

Its really hard though, I MEAN REALLY HARD! The hardest game I've ever played. I was pissed off about how many times I would die, but once I did some research and found out that everyone dies just as much I felt better. It supposed to get easer as you level up so I hope so.

As hard as it is it doesn't make the game worse it just makes it one of the more intense games out there. You collect souls as you kill people but lose them all when you die (but can be retrieved if you make it back to the spot you died without dieing again) it really makes you fight hard and with incentive vs just running in Hacking and Slashing at everything you see. It adds style and thought to how you play. Those souls are then used to upgrade weapons, level stats and buy items. 

The multiplayer element is truly something new. You can see the Phantoms of other players, witness their deaths, communicate with notes, play cooperatively or challenge others to steal their souls. It lets you play online without experiencing the clutter of what other massively Multiplayers games can bring.

This game wouldn't suit everyone. If you don't like lengthy games, hard games, thinking games, or just flat out hate RPG's then this game is not for you.


If anyone gets this and needs help just ask me. I've learned a lot and was amazed by how much of the game I was missing out on till some research.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 17, 2009)

Still don't like Uncharted. Just isn't my type of game.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 18, 2009)

Wow, last night I went and grabbed Uncharted 2 and & ratchet & Clank... I just started Uncharted 2... Wow... the whole ability to just set up your sound like they did was amazingly good to think up.. now I'm getting freaked out by the little's sounds.. And, it's only 8:30am here... lol

I did start MGS4 lastnight before I went to Gamestop... It one beautiful game. Like the MKII that goes around with you.. 


Oh yeah, bro went with me.. He had to sign a "pawn" slip when he traded in his game..

In this one.. Nate has some YELLOW teeth.. lol


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 18, 2009)

I don't know about yall but my Game Stop is having a promotion. 

Trade in 3 PS3 or Xbox 360 games and get and extra $10 added to each one.

Trade in 4 and get an extra $20 on each game. I gave 3 and it practically paid for my Demon's Soul Game.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 18, 2009)

that's a pretty good deal. I really don't feel the need to trade most games in.. if I can play the game threw at lease once.. I'll sell.. IT doesn't happen to often..

I'll have to grab Demon's Soul soon... I got Ratchet & Clank's new game on pre-order... I played the first one threw a few times with my sister on my vacation to Wisconsin..


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 18, 2009)

I don't trade in games period to gamestop hah, because to me its like "why trade in 3 or 4 games to get one?"

NOT worth it in my opinion i'd rather just save up the money and keep my GROWING collection..


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 18, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> I don't trade in games period to gamestop hah, because to me its like "why trade in 3 or 4 games to get one?"
> 
> NOT worth it in my opinion i'd rather just save up the money and keep my GROWING collection..



Yeah, I have a big collection of stuff from Nintendo up to ps2.. I sold my 360 since I never really played it anymore and grabbed a ps3 from that.. I don' think I'll even just sell my ps3.. to much stuff I like to just sell.. IMO


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 18, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> I don't trade in games period to gamestop hah, because to me its like "why trade in 3 or 4 games to get one?"
> 
> NOT worth it in my opinion i'd rather just save up the money and keep my GROWING collection..



I agree and I usually don't trade in games, but I had already Beat Kill Zone, Mirrors Edge and Resident Evil 5 and the online wasn't good enough for me to keep them (they were just collecting dust.) So I did the deal and got me my fav and second best PS3 game, Demon's Soul (second to Oblivion).

I would like to keep them all but I lose my shit. Out of 70 PS1 games I've lost 68 of them lol, so I figure the same would happen to my PS3 games knowing me.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 18, 2009)

Damn well that sucks.

I am a collector thats why i don't trade them in i have over 70 360 games over 35 PS3 games (only cause i had my 360 since launch) and about 36 blu ray movies so far, and lots of DVD's

all legit, also have a handful of PSone,PS2,and Xbox games.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 18, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> Damn well that sucks.
> 
> I am a collector thats why i don't trade them in i have over 70 360 games over 35 PS3 games (only cause i had my 360 since launch) and about 36 blu ray movies so far, and lots of DVD's
> 
> all legit, also have a handful of PSone,PS2,and Xbox games.



Yeah thats awesome I wish I could do that, my cousin does that to, he has a huge collection of games. I'm getting better at it though. Lets see, I've lost my Game Cube games, heck I even let someone borrow my Game Cube and I haven't seen it since, I've lost my Xbox Games but I still have all my PS2 games lol and so far all my PS3 games (except the ones I've sold). Might just start collecting Sony Stuff. I still have my PS1 and PS2 + Games, so I think thats a good start. Still in retrospect, had I sold my stuff it would have done me a lot better then them going into this Invisible Vortex/Black Whole of no return.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 18, 2009)

You sure your losing them or is your friend adding them to his collection 

I kid, but yeah if your losing that much stuff i'd start keeping my shit locked down man. i've had friends take things in the past and trust me i got it back


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 18, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> You sure your losing them or is your friend adding them to his collection
> 
> I kid, but yeah if your losing that much stuff i'd start keeping my shit locked down man. i've had friends take things in the past and trust me i got it back



Thanks for the concern but I don't think they are taking them. I'm just really nice I guess. I let my semi good friend borrow my Game Cube since I never really play it any more and gave my Xbox to my cousin for what was suppose to be $150 but all he ever game me was $50. PS1 games I think I left at an Airport when I was younger and had my "Portable" PSX and didn't even tell my parents and my Xbox games... uh, have no clue bout them. Maybe I'd be able to find them somewhere but I've looked. Plus with each new generation of consoles and gaming graphics I lose interest in the previous. For instance, Morrowind was so fing awesome. I loved that game to death and still think its better than Oblivion but after playing Oblivion I just can't go back to Morrowind. I'm odd like that. 

Now I leave to play Demon's Souls, thanks for killing my time till the downstairs T.V became Free.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 19, 2009)

Friends, PS3 lovers a like, i need help

Do i buy Uncharted 2, Demons souls or Borderlands 

My girlfriends birthday is in like 3 weeks, and i promised her i'd actually get her something decent. so i have to go from owning 3 games i wanted to 1 for now. 

PLEASE HELP ME DECIDE


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 19, 2009)

So far, I've played about 8h of Uncharted 2... It's an amazing game that makes you go threw the game at lease twice just because they give you extra's after you beat the game once... 

Deamon Soul: I've heard all around it's one of the best RPG style games around.. It's tough and easy to lose time in, just like uncharted, because of the custom style it is.. Plus, it's from one of the leading studio's for that style of game.. But, it's not a "square Enix" game.. Meaning, it's not set for high volume sales.. Just great game play

It's a real tough thing man.. GL


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 19, 2009)

i'm thinking of buying 2 and not telling her!! 

Damn why did i have to buy a pspgo as soon as it came out...


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 19, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> i'm thinking of buying 2 and not telling her!!
> 
> Damn why did i have to buy a pspgo as soon as it came out...





 Bad, Bad boy.. just tell her you got a "gamefly" account and you where able to get both.. 


Have any one bought movies off the PSN store? I was wondering if anyone has and what they think of it..


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 19, 2009)

Bought Uncharted 2 and Payed in full for Borderlands haha shit.  I think i'll get demon souls after i beat both these games cause i want to really get into demon souls and these would just interrupt my playing


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 19, 2009)

lol.. Yeah, Uncharted 2 will take your life over till you at lease beat it once.. I'm on Chapter 18 right now... I stopped MGS 4 to start this game.. 

I'm with you on Demon Soul. I want to grab it, but at the same time, I gotta get everything else done.. lol


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 20, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> Bought Uncharted 2 and Payed in full for Borderlands haha shit.  I think i'll get demon souls after i beat both these games cause i want to really get into demon souls and these would just interrupt my playing



Yeah just wait for Demon's Souls. It will consume YOU! I've been sick lately so I have an excuse for why I've been staying home the past few days but even if I wasn't I'd still be home lol.

It will take up your life, your time, make you lose your job, your girl friend and aid in the losing of your soul.

Very long and hard.... (ehm, thats what she said.)

Personally getting the game at its prime (like now) might pay off. Cause if you wait you might not find very many people in the future to help you (which you need). Not for certain, game might last a good while just depends on how long you wait / the life expectancy of the game.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 20, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Bad, Bad boy.. just tell her you got a "gamefly" account and you where able to get both..
> 
> 
> Have any one bought movies off the PSN store? I was wondering if anyone has and what they think of it..



Yeah I've rented, both were HD and looked fantastic. Think it lasts 3 days. Download took like 2-3 hours though through a wireless connection.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 20, 2009)

I personally after seeing the last Uncharted Trailer think they were going for a modern day Indiana Jones. I never got the 1st one, but now that the second is releasing I might go pick it up used if it's $20. I just went and reserved the God of War Collection and am very eager as I never played them, but always wanted to. And went and reserved MAG, got my beta key and that is installing right now, I think I'm actually gonna go see if it's done so I can play right now.

I would like to pick up Demon Souls as it looks very good, but I most likely will wait till its $20 used, I'm very iffy on MW2 yet (for PC or PS3), I hate MW, but if this is less of a zergfest, I might have to get it.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 20, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I personally after seeing the last Uncharted Trailer think they were going for a modern day Indiana Jones. I never got the 1st one, but now that the second is releasing I might go pick it up used if it's $20. I just went and reserved the God of War Collection and am very eager as I never played them, but always wanted to. And went and reserved MAG, got my beta key and that is installing right now, I think I'm actually gonna go see if it's done so I can play right now.
> 
> I would like to pick up Demon Souls as it looks very good, but I most likely will wait till its $20 used, I'm very iffy on MW2 yet (for PC or PS3), I hate MW, but if this is less of a zergfest, I might have to get it.



Plus one for MAG and GOD War Collection. I reserved MAG and got beta too but not GWC. Whats your PS3 name so we can team up in MAG. I'm only level 5 my self.

BTW you can only play MAG Mon-Fri from (well at least for me here in Texas) 12:00-3:00 P.M CT to 7:00 - 10:00 P.M. Since your getting MAG, don't even worry about MW2. MAG is everything MW was but with 256 Online Players and a more refined leveling system. Can't really say much for the graphics since its only a beta but I'm sure that too will be something worth noting.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 20, 2009)

Ok so Deomon's Souls was shorter than I thought. I beat it already but it respawns again and has you play a NG+. You get to keep all your stuff and everything is harder now. 

Thing is its good to play a second time thourgh cause I only got half of what the game has to offer in weapons/spells/Items and have only actually seen a 75% of each level. Tons of locked doors and people to save that you can do now your second time through. Plus since it has two endings like in Fable, you can get the good one first play through and then do the bad the next. So the game is worth playing twice.

Ok I decided to youtube Uncharted 2 game play and wish I didn't. Now I have to go spend $60 to get another game. But I have to admit it looks almost too good to be true.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 21, 2009)

Anyone having issues with Borderlands multiplayer, i don't see any of my friends and they dont see me, i can join games just not my friends games....Ugh.. i was really hoping no bugs at least with the co op mode, 


blah i hope this is fixed soon according to there forums its a issues for lots of people


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 21, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Plus one for MAG and GOD War Collection. I reserved MAG and got beta too but not GWC. Whats your PS3 name so we can team up in MAG. I'm only level 5 my self.
> 
> BTW you can only play MAG Mon-Fri from (well at least for me here in Texas) 12:00-3:00 P.M CT to 7:00 - 10:00 P.M. Since your getting MAG, don't even worry about MW2. MAG is everything MW was but with 256 Online Players and a more refined leveling system. Can't really say much for the graphics since its only a beta but I'm sure that too will be something worth noting.



I really am trying to stay away from my PS3 for a bit. I have it hooked up to my 27" low def TV atm, waiting for a cable so I can hook it up through the VGA on my monitor. The DVI in on it isn't HDCP, so I have to take this route. It's very painful to play on low def as FPS. I played MAG for a few min and could barely see anything, I killed a few people. BF BC is a bit easier, but I need to kill people at ranged, I been getting knifed because its hard to tell camo'd people apart from the ground on low def, that gets very frustrating as they now have my dog tags forever :/ Anyways my PSN is Grevenilvec

As I said though, I'm not a big fan of MW, just was gonna actually get it to pass time till BF BC 2, but I'll prob just play BF BC 1, I played a lot of COD4 and then I got BF BC and never really went back, rotating spawns, martydom, and getting killed by random grenade tosses, I enjoyed destructible environments, open maps, fighting for flags, and vehicles much more.



joinmeindeath417 said:


> Anyone having issues with Borderlands multiplayer, i don't see any of my friends and they dont see me, i can join games just not my friends games....Ugh.. i was really hoping no bugs at least with the co op mode,
> 
> 
> blah i hope this is fixed soon according to there forums its a issues for lots of people



I had issues with COD WaW doing that months after it had been released, it might not be a game issue, but a PSN issue.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 21, 2009)

according to There forums its a Game issue..


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 21, 2009)

Ok I would like to Party Up with people in Uncharted 2 Multi.

My PSN Name is Se-sK0TosA-Vlaka add me!

And check this out. http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=17138405&postcount=1104

They did a really good job.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 21, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> according to There forums its a Game issue..



I'm not saying it isn't, just saying I had that exact same issue on COD WaW about 3 months ago, I understand your pain, it sucks when it happens.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 21, 2009)

yeah sucks i hope they fix it soon, i mean the game is fun none the less


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 22, 2009)

Im no racist, but why does it seem that PSN is filled with f*cking French people......no English or American....WTF!!!!!!!!

At least on XBOX LIVE I know what people are saying 99% of the time


----------



## erocker (Oct 22, 2009)

Isn't Europe on a different network than the US?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 22, 2009)

Detuned came out on PSN. I've been waiting for a long time now. Finally. That and Trine comes out 2morrow.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 26, 2009)

Oh man Netflix coming to PS3 it's official now...

http://www.engadget.com/2009/10/26/netflix-coming-to-playstation-3/#continued

wonder what happened to the exclusive deal with Microsoft.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 26, 2009)

Sweet. Now I don't have to use the 360 for netflix on my TV. I hate the 360 interface and think the ps3's media playback is much better as well.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 26, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Im no racist, but why does it seem that PSN is filled with f*cking French people......no English or American....WTF!!!!!!!!
> 
> At least on XBOX LIVE I know what people are saying 99% of the time



i always seem to play with kids from asia. or kids from the inner city.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 26, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> i always seem to play with kids from asia. or kids from the inner city.



I'm always playing with people from Texas? What are you guys talking about ?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 26, 2009)

has anyone tried Ninja Gaiden sigma 2? i'm considering buying it because its got much more features than the 360 version and you can play as Ayane(yumm). Is it worth the £45 brand new because i got a gift voucher with £19 in it and i'm going go to my shopping centre and try get £20-40 off my mum =p


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 26, 2009)

So worth it, mainly cause A) its a good game and B) you can control her boobs with your sixaxis haha..


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 27, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> So worth it, mainly cause A) its a good game and B) you can control her boobs with your sixaxis haha..



haha i love that comment man  i bought the game and i'm going to try it today. I've even changed my wallpaper for the new game haha


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 27, 2009)

Well, I'm about half way threw Uncharted 2 for the 2nd time. Beat the game last night. Then, once i grabbed all the treasures, I started to play it again to see how fast I can beat it. Plus Unlimited Ammo is fun to have! lol.. Bomb everyone to death! lol


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 27, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Well, I'm about half way threw Uncharted 2 for the 2nd time. Beat the game last night. Then, once i grabbed all the treasures, I started to play it again to see how fast I can beat it. Plus Unlimited Ammo is fun to have! lol.. Bomb everyone to death! lol



I've beaten the game twice already now as well. Nomrla then Hard. Never tried to get all the treasures though. I think online is fun too and its awesome how it recordes your games and you can pause them and review to see how you got killed. That should be a standered in all games now.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 27, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> I've beaten the game twice already now as well. Nomrla then Hard. Never tried to get all the treasures though. I think online is fun too and its awesome how it recordes your games and you can pause them and review to see how you got killed. That should be a standered in all games now.



I haven't played the online yet.. 

Yeah, I've beaten it threw Easy (grabbing all the treasures) and half way threw Normal.. If it's a game in which there is things to find, I'll play threw on easy, and grab everything threw the "guide". Used the Gamefaqs "Treasure guide" to grab it all.. Now, just play it threw..


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 27, 2009)

how do you play as ayane in ninja gaiden sigma 2?? :S i thought you could choose who to play as in beginning i'm confused


----------



## theonedub (Oct 28, 2009)

Just picked up my PS3 Slim, maybe I will actually play it, or not  It will surely be Folding shortly


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 28, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Just picked up my PS3 Slim, maybe I will actually play it, or not  It will surely be Folding shortly



Well I never really used it either, but regardless you will be playing it some day.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 28, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Well I never really used it either, but regardless you will be playing it some day.



Girlfriend wants to play R&C Crack in Time, I will buy Uncharted 2 in about a week, and I have Fallout 3 coming in the mail. I never get a chance to play b/c I never have free time, but maybe during Thanksgiving and Christmas I will have a chance- not to mention I get a free hour on Sunday night  

What is the most popular Multi Player game out right now? Would like something I can play in 30min-1hr spurts with people online (no more WaW zombies for me)


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 29, 2009)

Thinking about selling my 20gb PS3 that has FULL ps2 backwards compatibility. anybody interested?
prices?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 29, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> Thinking about selling my 20gb PS3 that has FULL ps2 backwards compatibility. anybody interested?
> prices?



I'm no expert but with the slim out for 300, 200 seems like what people would look at for the older model and I guess another 50 if you find someone that cares about the backwards compatibility. 

The more enthusiastic you find a person about the backwards compatibility the more I say you would be able to sell it. Still good luck.

I would just keep it unless you really needed the money or found someone like I mentioned above.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 29, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Girlfriend wants to play R&C Crack in Time, I will buy Uncharted 2 in about a week, and I have Fallout 3 coming in the mail. I never get a chance to play b/c I never have free time, but maybe during Thanksgiving and Christmas I will have a chance- not to mention I get a free hour on Sunday night
> 
> What is the most popular Multi Player game out right now? Would like something I can play in 30min-1hr spurts with people online (no more WaW zombies for me)



ha I use to play the UC2 beta hours on end. but when the game came out i had no money to purchase it...so im currently waiting for some money


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 29, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> Thinking about selling my 20gb PS3 that has FULL ps2 backwards compatibility. anybody interested?
> prices?



I'd say you could get about $200 for it max. Being the 20gb model it doesnt have wi-fi or memory slots. So probably around 150-200 is what your looking at for it. Consider it's age also, people look at that too.


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 29, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> I'm no expert but with the slim out for 300, 200 seems like what people would look at for the older model and I guess another 50 if you find someone that cares about the backwards compatibility.
> 
> The more enthusiastic you find a person about the backwards compatibility the more I say you would be able to sell it. Still good luck.
> 
> I would just keep it unless you really needed the money or found someone like I mentioned above.





joinmeindeath417 said:


> I'd say you could get about $200 for it max. Being the 20gb model it doesnt have wi-fi or memory slots. So probably around 150-200 is what your looking at for it. Consider it's age also, people look at that too.



I want to get a stand alone blu ray player. The ps3 never gets played anyway, its sat there for 3 months now without getting used. The last time i used it was to watch revenge of the fallen and it sounded horrible (due to the ps3 afaik) so i was gonna sell it, and buy a pioneer elite blu ray at bby with my discount 

I have one guy that might buy it. but he is a bit tight on funds.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 29, 2009)

i got a 20GB model aswell,i bought it off ebay for £155 brand new which i think its a bargain,i just hook my laptop to the ps3 to go online.
I think 150-200 sounds right for a 20GB model.
How did you get it anyway? i thought they only sold 20GB models in japan and my ps3 is japanese aswell the news headline is in japanese but rest of the interface and menu are all in english.

Ninja Gaiden sigma 2 is awesome game  i'm on chapter 13 now lmao played it for hours today


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 29, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Girlfriend wants to play R&C Crack in Time, I will buy Uncharted 2 in about a week, and I have Fallout 3 coming in the mail. I never get a chance to play b/c I never have free time, but maybe during Thanksgiving and Christmas I will have a chance- not to mention I get a free hour on Sunday night
> 
> What is the most popular Multi Player game out right now? Would like something I can play in 30min-1hr spurts with people online (no more WaW zombies for me)



If you like FPS, try Battlefield Bad Company, especially if you don't mind console FPS. Or if you dont want to spend much go and put $5 down on MAG and get in the beta.


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 29, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> i got a 20GB model aswell,i bought it off ebay for £155 brand new which i think its a bargain,i just hook my laptop to the ps3 to go online.
> I think 150-200 sounds right for a 20GB model.
> How did you get it anyway? i thought they only sold 20GB models in japan and my ps3 is japanese aswell the news headline is in japanese but rest of the interface and menu are all in english.
> 
> Ninja Gaiden sigma 2 is awesome game  i'm on chapter 13 now lmao played it for hours today



Its a us console. I bought it from someone on here. i was going to list it for $250 with 

Console
Power Cord
2x ps3 controllers
3x games (R&C tools of destruction, Oblivion IV, NBA 2009)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 29, 2009)

As far as I know the PS3 has the best blu-ray player on the market, you sure you want to get rid of that? I have had 2 PS3's and never ran across a sound issue, and I got 4 friends with them that watch blu-rays all the time, havent heard of sound issues from them either.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 29, 2009)

Yeah, the PS3 has the best Blu-ray drive out there right now.. 

As for sound.. I haven't had any problems, and that's both blu-ray and anime streaming.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 29, 2009)

Wait if your selling your PS3 to buy a new BluRay Player u crazzy man. PS3 is great for Blurays. You better find a better reason to sell it then that.


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 29, 2009)

Well i was thinking of getting the Pioneer elite blu ray player. 
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Pioneer...tput/9326785.p?id=1218085426548&skuId=9326785

I may just keep it anyway and STIll get a dedicated player. 

Little brother acts like he wants it so whatever


----------



## theonedub (Oct 29, 2009)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> ha I use to play the UC2 beta hours on end. but when the game came out i had no money to purchase it...so im currently waiting for some money



I played the beta and it was pretty good, I enjoyed it a lot other than Team Kills in the CO OP story mode. I have the cash but no time  I'll add you the next time I am on so when we both have it we can play 



1Kurgan1 said:


> If you like FPS, try Battlefield Bad Company, especially if you don't mind console FPS. Or if you dont want to spend much go and put $5 down on MAG and get in the beta.



Definitely look into MAG, tried to get into the Beta, but no luck.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 29, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> I want to get a stand alone blu ray player. The ps3 never gets played anyway, its sat there for 3 months now without getting used. The last time i used it was to watch revenge of the fallen and it sounded horrible (due to the ps3 afaik) so i was gonna sell it, and buy a pioneer elite blu ray at bby with my discount
> 
> I have one guy that might buy it. but he is a bit tight on funds.



You have a configuration issue then. How do you connect to your receiver?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 29, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Definitely look into MAG, tried to get into the Beta, but no luck.



Go up to Gamestop, and put a cop on reserve, instant beta access.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 29, 2009)

who needs mag beta's i can get a few from gamestop just PM me and i'll see what i can do


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 29, 2009)

hdmi


----------



## Wile E (Oct 29, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> hdmi



Set it to output in PCM, not Bitstream.


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 29, 2009)

it is :/ 

I have someone coming over saturday so he is gonna check it all out.


----------



## Edito (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi ppl hope everthings good there... i need help, i bought recently a HD monitor the Samsung T240 and i connected my PS3 to it via HDMI and it automatically set the resolution to 1080p but some games like resistance 2 look like crap with no AA and the game is visually better on a SDTV do i have to configure something else on the PS3? cause i rather prefer to play R2 on a SDTV instead of playing on HD like this... other games like wipeout, GT, tekken, soul calibur 4 looks brilliant...


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 2, 2009)

go to display settings on your ps3, than go to HDMI, and instead of automatic set it to manual, and than unselect 1080i and 1080p. it should run the game at 720p. 

hope that helps


----------



## Edito (Nov 2, 2009)

ill try that when i get home and ill tell u the outcome hope it helps thanks...


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 2, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone here had put a new HDD in their PS3, and since doing some research have seen a couple people say they've heard about overheating with 7200RPM drives.  Considering no one confirmed else where, figured checking with people I trust would be good.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 4, 2009)

dark2099 said:


> I was wondering if anyone here had put a new HDD in their PS3, and since doing some research have seen a couple people say they've heard about overheating with 7200RPM drives.  Considering no one confirmed else where, figured checking with people I trust would be good.



Mine has a 7200rpm 120GB drive in it, and has for months. No issues thus far.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 4, 2009)

Just finished uncharted 2, my god. This game is amazing...

For those to compare it to Tomb Raider is like comparing a human to a lump of shit. 

The Multiplayer is fun. but takes a lot of frustrating to get use to. takes a decent amount of bullets to kill someone.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 4, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> Just finished uncharted 2, my god. This game is amazing...
> 
> For those to compare it to Tomb Raider is like comparing a human to a lump of shit.
> 
> The Multiplayer is fun. but takes a lot of frustrating to get use to. takes a decent amount of bullets to kill someone.



Still haven't played the Multiplayer, but I can agree with you fully on the above statement.. Almost makes me want to play it a 3rd time.. lol


Beat Ratchet & Clank Future: Tools of Destruction again... Greta game.. I still knew mostly everything about the game... Even though it's been some 2 years since I played it last... lol


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 4, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> Just finished uncharted 2, my god. This game is amazing...
> 
> For those to compare it to Tomb Raider is like comparing a human to a lump of shit.
> 
> The Multiplayer is fun. but takes a lot of frustrating to get use to. takes a decent amount of bullets to kill someone.



Iono I did pretty well in MP myself my first time in it.

I was owning people who were lvl 20+ and I was only lvl 1.

They had an extra cash weekend during Halloween, to bad I was out parting or I would have been playing. 

Also to note, Pepsi and Sony or doing a "Lucky Winner" promotion thingy where if you buy specially marked boxes of Pepsi you could win a PS3 Uncharted 2 combo, Uncharted 2 or the Uncharted 2 comic.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 4, 2009)

i do decent also, im just use to hardcore mode in COD4, you know 1-2 shot kills haha.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 6, 2009)

lo guys, does anyone want to add my son as a friend?  Poor little fellas 360 got banned yesterday from LIVE and he had never even ran a backup in it :shadedshu

So hes jumped ship and gone to the darkside (PS3) and he needs some English speaking guys to play MP with   (hes only 7 but hes good on FPS')  

HookeyStreetJr  (mines HookeyStreetSr btw lol)


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 6, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> lo guys, does anyone want to add my son as a friend?  Poor little fellas 360 got banned yesterday from LIVE and he had never even ran a backup in it :shadedshu
> 
> So hes jumped ship and gone to the darkside (PS3) and he needs some English speaking guys to play MP with   (hes only 7 but hes good on FPS')
> 
> HookeyStreetJr  (mines HookeyStreetSr btw lol)



IMO PS3 isn't dark side (Unless its cause the PS3 is black). Its the 360 that should be considered the dark side.

I'll add him next time I get on my PS3.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 6, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> IMO PS3 isn't dark side (Unless its cause the PS3 is black). Its the 360 that should be considered the dark side.
> 
> I'll add him next time I get on my PS3.



Bill Gates is the dark side.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 6, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> who needs mag beta's i can get a few from gamestop just PM me and i'll see what i can do



yes please dude, I would like a couple


----------



## Wile E (Nov 7, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> lo guys, does anyone want to add my son as a friend?  Poor little fellas 360 got banned yesterday from LIVE and he had never even ran a backup in it :shadedshu
> 
> So hes jumped ship and gone to the darkside (PS3) and he needs some English speaking guys to play MP with   (hes only 7 but hes good on FPS')
> 
> HookeyStreetJr  (mines HookeyStreetSr btw lol)



How and why did his console get banned?


----------



## Edito (Nov 8, 2009)

Sad...


----------



## theonedub (Nov 8, 2009)

Traded locally for KZ2, just needed a game that I could pick up and play in spurts. My brother is picking up MW2, ill have to play it and see if its worth 60+tax.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 10, 2009)

So who got CoD: MW 2 today on their PS3?  I did and its awesome.  Admittedly I completed the campaign mode on the 360 a week ago or so lol.

Im really surprised at how smooth it runs on PSN.....Ive encounted very little lag and only one "reconnecting to another host" type of message


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 15, 2009)

I am willing to buy PS3 before 2010march because FFXIII is coming out and this game is only one I am interested from PS3 at the moment.So I will use PS3 on my Pc monitor as I am using Wii.So i will join you in cople a month's


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 15, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> So who got CoD: MW 2 today on their PS3?  I did and its awesome.  Admittedly I completed the campaign mode on the 360 a week ago or so lol.
> 
> Im really surprised at how smooth it runs on PSN.....Ive encounted very little lag and only one "reconnecting to another host" type of message



I really want to get this game, I just need the cash.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 15, 2009)

ugh, dont get it for ps3! unless of course you like limited graphics and using a controller to aim your weapon...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 15, 2009)

Wile E said:


> How and why did his console get banned?



probably had the game way before launch


----------



## Wile E (Nov 15, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> probably had the game way before launch



He already mentioned that he never got the chance to run a backup on it. That's why I wondered.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 15, 2009)

Arciks said:


> I am willing to buy PS3 before 2010march because FFXIII is coming out and this game is only one I am interested from PS3 at the moment.So I will use PS3 on my Pc monitor as I am using Wii.So i will join you in cople a month's



That was one of the big reasons I was thinking of grabbing a ps3... But, it's more for Versus then xIII that I'm looking forward to.. So, since it's only on Ps3, Gotta get it..

Come over here & talk FFxIII


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 15, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> ugh, dont get it for ps3! unless of course you like limited graphics and using a controller to aim your weapon...



I enjoy a lot more on the PS3. I had MW 1 for the PS3 and PC and ended up playing it on my PS3 all the time. I play mostly PC games and think PC is far better but this game I just have more fun playing it with a controller.  

So yes I do like aiming my weapon with my controller and like to play on a 65 inch DLP TV at 1080p thank you. 

Plus I'm not paying no $60 for a PC game with no dedicated servers. It won't be as lagy for the console as it will be for the PC.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 15, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> I enjoy a lot more on the PS3. I had MW 1 for the PS3 and PC and ended up playing it on my PS3 all the time. I play mostly PC games and think PC is far better but this game I just have more fun playing it with a controller.
> 
> So yes I do like aiming my weapon with my controller and like to play on a 65 inch DLP TV at 1080p thank you.
> 
> Plus I'm not paying no $60 for a PC game with no dedicated servers. It won't be as lagy for the console as it will be for the PC.



i cant play FPS using a controller. i simply cannot do it. i grew up on keyboard mouse and now im too old to learn a different way. regardless, im not buying it at since im boycotting activision/infinity ward.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 16, 2009)

Dude PSP 2 is going to have the potential power of an Xbox-Xbox360 with the boosted FPS from playing on a lower resolution.

http://pspupdates.qj.net/Digital-Fo...-is-a-technological-monster-/pg/49/aid/135953


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 16, 2009)

I would never buy fps game for console for sure.K/M is way to play FPS


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 16, 2009)

there are times where i do buy FPS games on the PS3 and 360 and thats only if it was only made on the console and not on the PC but i prefer keyboard and mouse all the way


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 20, 2009)

Is there a way to limit download speed in PS3? Because I can't watch anything online while my PS3 is downloading stuffs...


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 20, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Is there a way to limit download speed in PS3? Because I can't watch anything online while my PS3 is downloading stuffs...



nope


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 20, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Is there a way to limit download speed in PS3? Because I can't watch anything online while my PS3 is downloading stuffs...



limit bandwidth to it using your router.


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 22, 2009)

My monitor stretched the images to 16:10

Is there anyway to fix this? Make it display the black bar instead?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 22, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> My monitor stretched the images to 16:10
> 
> Is there anyway to fix this? Make it display the black bar instead?



uh, check your monitors native settings


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 22, 2009)

There aren't any buttons that seem to do that...

Color preset, volumes, input setting, there is one more button, but it doesn't seem to do anything...


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 22, 2009)

I think I'm going to get the boy another PS3....This round PS3 Slim, and pray that it does not die of Blue Ray death. All tho I think I will be buying the extended warranty at BestBuy.....

Has anyone played Little Big Planet?


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 22, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I think I'm going to get the boy another PS3....This round PS3 Slim, and pray that it does not die of Blue Ray death. All tho I think I will be buying the extended warranty at BestBuy.....
> 
> Has anyone played Little Big Planet?



Yes its great man, love playing it and my girlfriend enjoys it so its like i win in both fields


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 23, 2009)

Heres a great article about Uncharted 2.

http://ps3.ign.com/articles/104/1044396p1.html

i seriously can't stop playing this game, it's amazing and seriously not even kidding and no need for fanboy slander. THE best console game graphically.


----------



## MRCL (Nov 23, 2009)

Oooh my GOW Remastered arrived today, shame I have to wait till the evening to play it. Oh boy oh boy I'm so excited! Lol my mum saw the package and she stated that "this is an ugly and scary guy".


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 23, 2009)

Ya don't need great looks when your as bad ass as Kratos, and well...a god


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 24, 2009)

Is it look better when you plug the ps3 to an Hdtv instead of an monitor?


----------



## MRCL (Nov 24, 2009)

GOW Collection plays great. They really improved those games.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 24, 2009)

*Free DivX Movie Download*

Just check the link here http://www.ps3news.com/PS3-Online/free-divx-movie-download-is-available-for-sonys-ps3-console/

The selection isn't great but what the heck why not.


----------



## blTb (Nov 25, 2009)

I have a lil PS3 hardware question:
I want to upgrade my PS3 HDD. Some sources say that it's compatible w/ any 2.5" SATA/SATA-II HDD's, other ones - 5400rpm SATA only. 
Question #1: is it possible to use 7200 rpm hard drive , and if yes, is there any improvement comparing to 5400 rpm?
Question #2: What's the largest hdd i can put into my console? So far i fount 320GB(SATA), but some SATA-II HDD's with bigger capacity can work in SATA-I mode...


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 26, 2009)

I believe you can install a 640 as it is 9.5 the 12.5 will not fit (750, 1tb)
The 7200 rpm helps load game data thats all. Wouldn't get one for a ps3 honestly


----------



## Wile E (Nov 26, 2009)

I have a 120GB 7200rpm drive in mine. Makes a little difference loading games, but not anything worthwhile. I only used it because the laptop it was in died, and I had it laying around.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 30, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> I enjoy a lot more on the PS3. I had MW 1 for the PS3 and PC and ended up playing it on my PS3 all the time. I play mostly PC games and think PC is far better but this game I just have more fun playing it with a controller.
> 
> So yes I do like aiming my weapon with my controller and like to play on a 65 inch DLP TV at 1080p thank you.
> 
> Plus I'm not paying no $60 for a PC game with no dedicated servers. It won't be as lagy for the console as it will be for the PC.



Agree with you entirely. I bought MW2 for the PS3 and don't regret it at all. I love playing on a 50 inch screen, on my couch, with 5.1 surround sound. It's fun as hell, and PS3 is awesome.


----------



## technicks (Nov 30, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Is it look better when you plug the ps3 to an Hdtv instead of an monitor?



It depends on the tv or monitor you are using. I have a 37'' Full HD TV and 2 26'' monitors.
On the tv it looks great. As expected because it is 16:9. On my Asus monitor it also looks great because i can set it from 16:10 ratio to 16:9 which gives you the black bars you asked for. On my IIyama i looks like shit because i can only play it 16:10.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Dec 1, 2009)

need help hooking up ps3 on secondary computer with dual lan, one lan connects me to the net over the network on wired, from the host comp, the other lan port i wanna connect it to ps3 to get online, is this possible


----------



## Wile E (Dec 1, 2009)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> need help hooking up ps3 on secondary computer with dual lan, one lan connects me to the net over the network on wired, from the host comp, the other lan port i wanna connect it to ps3 to get online, is this possible



Yep. All you have to do is Enable Internet Connection Sharing. 

If you are still on windows 7, go to your control panel, and open the *Network and Sharing Center*. 

In the left hand pane of the window that pops up, click on *Change adapter settings*.

In the next window, right click on the network adapter that is connected to the internet and go to properties.

In the properties window, click on the Sharing tab, and check the *Allow other users.........* box. Hit OK, and you should be able use the other lan ports to connect to the internet thru your computer.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Dec 1, 2009)

trying to connect ps3 is the second computer with dual onboard lan, one lan is connected to the internet already, the other lan i can connect to ps3 if i share it like u said right?


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Dec 1, 2009)

any services i should turn on, cause i think disabled sharing?


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Dec 1, 2009)

sorry for so many replies, which one do i share, the one that has the actual internet connection, or the other local area connection that will hook up to ps3


----------



## Wile E (Dec 1, 2009)

The Internet Connection Sharing (ICS) service needs to be on/available.

You share the one connected to the Internet. 

And, to avoid multiple posts, just use the edit button. Don't want the mods coming down on your head. lol.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 3, 2009)

Beat Zipper at their own game.

http://blog.mag.com/blog/

Play MAG Beta on its last day, find a guy with ZIP as its clan tag and Kill Him.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 4, 2009)

Guys i'm trying to watch 720p movies that I downloaded on my PC problem is that they are 4GB and up. How can I get them on to my 16 GB Ipod and get the PS3 to detect it? 

If the PS3 doesn't recognize exFat or NTFS and Fat32 doesn't except files larger than 4GB what  options are left?


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 4, 2009)

I did this for my ps3. Thanks wile e!!
PS3 Media Server and set it up to run everything I have off my computer-threw router-on PS3.

Works like a charm on all my anime, movies. Also have CCCP for my codec.


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 5, 2009)

Cool, I just tried that.
At first, the codec kept crashing, but after I re-register all the filers it's working flawlessly now .


----------



## Wile E (Dec 5, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Guys i'm trying to watch 720p movies that I downloaded on my PC problem is that they are 4GB and up. How can I get them on to my 16 GB Ipod and get the PS3 to detect it?
> 
> If the PS3 doesn't recognize exFat or NTFS and Fat32 doesn't except files larger than 4GB what  options are left?



And if you cant stream it, the only option is turn burn the file to a DVD or BD disc.

But honestly, since I discovered ps3mediaserver, I don't play any files directly on the ps3 anymore. I stream them all. Note: I am hardwired. Wireless can have some issues with high-bitrate HD content.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 5, 2009)

Wile E said:


> And if you cant stream it, the only option is turn burn the file to a DVD or BD disc.
> 
> But honestly, since I discovered ps3mediaserver, I don't play any files directly on the ps3 anymore. I stream them all. Note: I am hardwired. Wireless can have some issues with high-bitrate HD content.



I just got a PS3 1080p version of all my movies and they are 3.99GB and will copy on any FAT32. I did try streaming but it would play for 3 seconds while I waited 2 minutes. I'm good now though.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 5, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> I just got a PS3 1080p version of all my movies and they are 3.99GB and will copy on any FAT32. I did try streaming but it would play for 3 seconds while I waited 2 minutes. I'm good now though.



1080p at 4GB is pointless. You are better off downloading 720p at that file size. It will lose a lot less detail, and likely actually look much better, even on a 1080p set.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 5, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Guys i'm trying to watch 720p movies that I downloaded on my PC problem is that they are 4GB and up. How can I get them on to my 16 GB Ipod and get the PS3 to detect it?
> 
> If the PS3 doesn't recognize exFat or NTFS and Fat32 doesn't except files larger than 4GB what  options are left?



JUst burn the file to a DVDR.  The PS3 will play it fine then 



AphexDreamer said:


> I just got a PS3 1080p version of all my movies and they are 3.99GB and will copy on any FAT32. I did try streaming but it would play for 3 seconds while I waited 2 minutes. I'm good now though.



1080p @ 4GB is pointless (most good quality 1080p files are 6-8GB +)  Stick to 4GB 720p files


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 5, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> JUst burn the file to a DVDR.  The PS3 will play it fine then
> 
> 
> 
> 1080p @ 4GB is pointless (most good quality 1080p files are 6-8GB +)  Stick to 4GB 720p files



Well it looks great. so I'm not complaining. I don't have anything media larger than 700MB to burn on, but maybe in the future.


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 5, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> JUst burn the file to a DVDR.  The PS3 will play it fine then
> 
> 
> 
> 1080p @ 4GB is pointless (most good quality 1080p files are 6-8GB +)  Stick to 4GB 720p files



agreed. Except 9, the biggest one was 7 gb. i was looking for like a 10gb.

My favorites are the 15Gb MKV 1080P rips


----------



## Wile E (Dec 6, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Well it looks great. so I'm not complaining. I don't have anything media larger than 700MB to burn on, but maybe in the future.



Download a 4GB 720p version, and I bet it looks better. It loses a lot less detail than the 1080p rip compressed that much.

The question isn't if 4GB 1080p looks good or not, just that does it look as good as 4GB of space can provide?



freaksavior said:


> agreed. Except 9, the biggest one was 7 gb. i was looking for like a 10gb.
> 
> My favorites are the 15Gb MKV 1080P rips



I just rip the raw BD video stream into an MKV container, convert the audio to FLAC, and OCR the subtitles and make an srt subs track (while keeping a copy of the BD format subs). Lossless archiving, ftw.

The only time I process the video, is some of these title are getting ridiculous with the amount of artificial film grain they are adding. Way of War comes to mind. In those cases, the compressed movie actually looks better than the original, as it takes out some of the film grain, but leaves most of the detail intact.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 6, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> agreed. Except 9, the biggest one was 7 gb. i was looking for like a 10gb.
> 
> My favorites are the 15Gb MKV 1080P rips



LOL   mkv files are superb quality.....its just a shame the 360/PS3 doesnt support it   I stick to XvidHD nowadays   They look great (720p, between 2-4GB usually) and run great on the 360/PS3.



AphexDreamer said:


> Well it looks great. so I'm not complaining. I don't have anything media larger than 700MB to burn on, but maybe in the future.



Just grab yourself a decent sized USB pendrive (maybe 8-16GB)


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 6, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Download a 4GB 720p version, and I bet it looks better. It loses a lot less detail than the 1080p rip compressed that much.
> 
> The question isn't if 4GB 1080p looks good or not, just that does it look as good as 4GB of space can provide?





HookeyStreet said:


> LOL   mkv files are superb quality.....its just a shame the 360/PS3 doesnt support it   I stick to XvidHD nowadays   They look great (720p, between 2-4GB usually) and run great on the 360/PS3.
> 
> 
> 
> Just grab yourself a decent sized USB pendrive (maybe 8-16GB)



I already have a 16GB iPod my problem is that PS3 only recognizes Fat32 but Fat32 won't except any files larger than 4GB.

I even tried converting the 1080p files that were 6GB-8GB in size through mkv2vob using file split but when I played them on my PS3 the audio came out as a loud buzz. I tried various settings in mkdv2vob converting numerous times to fix it but every time it came out that way. So I resorted to the 1080p 3.99GB sized files that I found.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 6, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> I already have a 16GB iPod my problem is that PS3 only recognizes Fat32 but Fat32 won't except any files larger than 4GB.
> 
> I even tried converting the 1080p files that were 6GB-8GB in size through mkv2vob using file split but when I played them on my PS3 the audio came out as a loud buzz. I tried various settings in mkdv2vob converting numerous times to fix it but every time it came out that way. So I resorted to the 1080p 3.99GB sized files that I found.



If you really need to play mkv on your PS3 you need to use Tversity and stream   But trust me, XvidHD is by far easier to work with (on a 360/PS3) and even if the file is only 4GB the quality is superb


----------



## Wile E (Dec 6, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> LOL   mkv files are superb quality.....its just a shame the 360/PS3 doesnt support it   I stick to XvidHD nowadays   They look great (720p, between 2-4GB usually) and run great on the 360/PS3.
> 
> 
> 
> Just grab yourself a decent sized USB pendrive (maybe 8-16GB)



MKV isn't a codec. It's just a container. You can put Xvid/mp3 in mkv, for example.

As for grabbing movies the PS3 will play, look for H.264/AC3 mp4 files. They are the highest quality per size.



HookeyStreet said:


> If you really need to play mkv on your PS3 you need to use Tversity and stream   But trust me, XvidHD is by far easier to work with (on a 360/PS3) and even if the file is only 4GB the quality is superb



ps3media server is infinitely better at streaming to ps3. Just a heads up.



AphexDreamer said:


> I already have a 16GB iPod my problem is that PS3 only recognizes Fat32 but Fat32 won't except any files larger than 4GB.
> 
> I even tried converting the 1080p files that were 6GB-8GB in size through mkv2vob using file split but when I played them on my PS3 the audio came out as a loud buzz. I tried various settings in mkdv2vob converting numerous times to fix it but every time it came out that way. So I resorted to the 1080p 3.99GB sized files that I found.



Use Handbrake, set it to the ps3 profile, set target size to 4GB, and set resolution to 1280x720.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 6, 2009)

I tried a few "steaming" tools before i grabbed PS3 server from you wile e... I seached for two days, playing with different things and non of them worked without jumping over hoops to get animes to work right at all.. 

To me, if you can  get an anime to run, then you can get anything to run via computer or console.. 

But, to each their own.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 6, 2009)

Wile E said:


> MKV isn't a codec. It's just a container. You can put Xvid/mp3 in mkv, for example.
> 
> As for grabbing movies the PS3 will play, look for H.264/AC3 mp4 files. They are the highest quality per size.
> 
> ...



Thanks, man this programa should be listed on the front page or something.

Hmm I don't see the PS3 Profile under Presets there is Ipod related stuff, classic , normal and high.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 6, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Thanks, man this programa should be listed on the front page or something.
> 
> Hmm I don't see the PS3 Profile under Presets there is Ipod related stuff, classic , normal and high.



Weird. It used to have a ps3 profile. Oh well. 

Ok, pick High Profile.

In the picture tab, set anamorphic to loose, and width to 1280.

In video, select target size, and set it to 4096 or lower. Check the 2 pass button.

In the audio tab, manually select the track you want to use in the Source box (if the original has more than one audio), and manually select how many channels in the mixdown box (Stereo if the original file is stereo, and 6 channel discrete if the original is in surround sound). 

Pick your file name and destination, make sure it's set as an mp4 file, and start your encode.


----------



## ktr (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh man, where have I been ? My list is outdated.

ktr
PSN Username: *teh_stig*
PS3 Model: *60GB*
Accessories Owned: *Blu-ray Remote, 1x Six Axis controller, 1x Dualshock3 Controller, Pelican Charging Station, Fanatec 911 Turbo Wheel*
TV Owned: *LG M237WD-PM 23" 1080P LCD Monitor*
Games Purchased: *Grand Theft Auto 4, Uncharted 2: Among Thieves, LittleBigPlanet, Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots, God of War Collection, Burnout Paradise, Bionic Commando Rearmed, Valkyria Chronicles, Battlefield 1943, Gran Turismo 5 Prologue, Fat Princess*
Current Playing: *Uncharted 2: Among Thieves & God of War Collection*
Games Looking Forward To: *Gran Turismo 5, God Of War 3, Yakuza 3, FF13, No More Heroes, Red Dead Redemption, Agent, "maybe" Heavy Rain, "maybe" Bayonetta,...plus other games I can't think of at the moment.*
Blu-rays Purchased: *None...I rent.*


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 9, 2009)

Anyone want to join my PS3 Modern Warfare 2 clan 'OneFortyOne' (141) ?

If you do, just add the tag and add me as a friend (HookeyStreetSr)


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 13, 2009)

Yestarday I played Bayonneta Demo,I liked the game pretty much like DMC4 but i like thouse kind of games.Probably will buy it if my financial status will allow me to .Still I playing on my 27'' monitor but PS3 games looks ok on it.In coming months i am thinking of buying 50'' plasma.I never played so much console games in my life when i bought PS3 its awsome console.
and my PSN Username:Arciks
Now I own,
littlebigplanet,heavenly sword,astro tripper,singstar:school of rock 3.
Got preodered:FFXIII and FXIII Versus


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 13, 2009)

Arciks said:


> Yestarday I played Bayonneta Demo,I liked the game pretty much like DMC4 but i like thouse kind of games.Probably will buy it if my financial status will allow me to .Still I playing on my 27'' monitor but PS3 games looks ok on it.In coming months i am thinking of buying 50'' plasma.I never played so much console games in my life when i bought PS3 its awsome console.
> and my PSN Username:Arciks
> Now I own,
> littlebigplanet,heavenly sword,astro tripper,singstar:school of rock 3.
> Got preodered:FFXIII and FXIII Versus



Bayonetta is well worth a look m8.  Im not going to get it on the PS3 because I have it for the 360 already


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 13, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Bayonetta is well worth a look m8.  Im not going to get it on the PS3 because I have it for the 360 already



I thought release dates for consoles are at the same time on january,2010.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 13, 2009)

Arciks said:


> I thought release dates for consoles are at the same time on january,2010.



They are...............but Ive got it early


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 13, 2009)

when i get my receiver back from the repair shop i will be doing some serious ps3 gaming! look for me to finally start uncharted 2 and assassins creed 2 !


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 13, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> when i get my receiver back from the repair shop i will be doing some serious ps3 gaming! look for me to finally start uncharted 2 and assassins creed 2 !





AS 2 is awesome.  I havent played Uncharted 2 yet but Ive heard good things about it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 14, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> AS 2 is awesome.  I havent played Uncharted 2 yet but Ive heard good things about it.



i run the ps3 through my 7.1 receiver and i simply will not play surround sound games using tv speakers! the receiver is getting repaired (for free under warranty) and when i get it back i will game. 

AS 2 looks awesome. i really enjoyed the first one. uncharted 2 is supposed to be amazing. i really loved the first one of that as well. so hopefully in a week or two i will be doing some nice gaming.


----------



## freakshow (Dec 14, 2009)

here is mine


PSN Username: Frekshw
PS3 Model:80GB soon to be 320GB
Accessories Owned: 1x DualShock Sixaxis
TV Owned: its on my Monitor Gateway HD2200
Games Purchased: Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm,  Valkyria Chronicles
Currently Playing: Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm
Currently Looking Forward To: Final Fantasy XIII,  Kingdom Heart III
Blu-Rays Purchased: None yet


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 14, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> i run the ps3 through my 7.1 receiver and i simply will not play surround sound games using tv speakers! the receiver is getting repaired (for free under warranty) and when i get it back i will game.
> 
> AS 2 looks awesome. i really enjoyed the first one. uncharted 2 is supposed to be amazing. i really loved the first one of that as well. so hopefully in a week or two i will be doing some nice gaming.



OIC, Im with you now lol.  I too have my 360/PS3 going through a 5.1 amplifier/receiver 

I liked the first Assassins Creed but I did find it repetitive after a while.  Assassins Creed is far better than the first .  I loved the original Uncharted and Im looking forward to picking up the second one


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 14, 2009)

Check out what I just picked up from Newegg
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16879216096

I thought it was a good price for the stick


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah, D, you get the game for free almost.

Cheapest I found that was $129. Good buy Damulta! 

How's the son liking the PS3?


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 14, 2009)

He thinks I bought him a Blue Ray player for Xmas lol not a PS3. Picked that up to go along with SF4 that I bought for the PS3 when I picked up the PS3 on black friday.

Also got him New Super Mario with a black wii remote from Santa


He really really has been begging for the Ps3 for months now.....his broke in the sping(blue ray went out)....so he has games for it..


He hates the Wii remote LOL, and says all games should use the classic remote so it would be more like playstation. Other than that he likes some of the games for the Wii. Yet Ps3 lets you download demos, and he loves that. Also bitches that the Wii should do that too.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 14, 2009)

Lol... He's going to be a reviewer when he grows up!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 14, 2009)

So yeah... Dante's Inferno demo is pretty awesome. I wasn't expecting to see so much... boobage... but aside from that, great demo. I can't wait til February!


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 14, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> So yeah... Dante's Inferno demo is pretty awesome. I wasn't expecting to see so much... boobage... but aside from that, great demo. I can't wait til February!



Come on! you know you loved the huge amount of "boobage" that it gives over God of War.. lol.. 

But, I've played the demo as well and love it. I can't wait for it to be out. Maybe that will hold me over till FFXIII...


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 14, 2009)

I will try dante aswelll in coming days


----------



## HolyCow02 (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm not really sure how I didn't find this clubhouse until today. Ridiculous. 

I have a 40GB version with 2 controllers. I have GH3 Legends of Rock, GH5, GH:VH, Uncharted, Uncharted 2, Modern Warfare, MW2, Assassins Creed, Devil May Cry, Battlefield BC, Resistance 2, and a couple more I cannot remember

My username is holycow819. I play on a Sony 40" XBR6. I am currently playing MW2.

I have too many blurays to name them all


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 15, 2009)

Well I'm super excited about him opening this stuff up....Yet, I'm wondering(google left me for dry) can the SF4 Stick be used with other games such as Little Big Planet?


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 15, 2009)

Im getting LBP and Ratchet and Clank a crack in time for christmas


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 15, 2009)

Im going to upgrade the 20Gb ps3 hard drive with a 200Gb, but i have no way of backing this crap up.

If i put a new hard drive in, can i transfer all the old info from the 20gb onto the new 200gb and it work? or do i have to use their backup utility?


----------



## HolyCow02 (Dec 15, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> Im going to upgrade the 20Gb ps3 hard drive with a 200Gb, but i have no way of backing this crap up.
> 
> If i put a new hard drive in, can i transfer all the old info from the 20gb onto the new 200gb and it work? or do i have to use their backup utility?



I've been wondering the same since 2.5" hdd's are getting cheap.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 15, 2009)

is there a big difference in picture of 720p and 1080p.
I bought TV plasma 50'' with 1080p and 600Hz for 749£ is it good price?rating for tv was 9.1 of 10


----------



## zithe (Dec 15, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> Im going to upgrade the 20Gb ps3 hard drive with a 200Gb, but i have no way of backing this crap up.
> 
> If i put a new hard drive in, can i transfer all the old info from the 20gb onto the new 200gb and it work? or do i have to use their backup utility?



Do you have a USB external?

http://vgstrategies.about.com/od/ps3cheatsandcodes/ss/PS3HDDUpgrade_2.htm

I'd like to start toying with the PS3 again. Want to grab an adapter to use with my monitor. As soon as the warranty is gone (probably is by now) I want to change the fan in my PS3 and update the hard drive even if I haven't used half of it XD!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 15, 2009)

Arciks said:


> is there a big difference in picture of 720p and 1080p.
> I bought TV plasma 50'' with 1080p and 600Hz for 749£ is it good price?rating for tv was 9.1 of 10



thats pretty good price for plasma TV


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 16, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> Im going to upgrade the 20Gb ps3 hard drive with a 200Gb, but i have no way of backing this crap up.
> 
> If i put a new hard drive in, can i transfer all the old info from the 20gb onto the new 200gb and it work? or do i have to use their backup utility?



You need use the built in data backup tool on the PS3 and save your entire HDD's contents to an external device (HDD, flashdrive) because any HDD you put in the PS3 will be formatted.

I find that uninstalling all the game data (not game saves) helps to free up a lot of space so you can use something like a USB pendrive to back up your PS3.

All you then do is pop your new HDD in, follow what it says onscreen and your sorted 

As you have an older model of PS3 you wont need to download the latest firmware version because its stored on a chip inside the PS3 (this isnt the case on the newer models of phat PS3 and Slims)


----------



## theonedub (Dec 16, 2009)

copy of MW2 arrived in mail. Either I will be playing it tomorrow or it will end up in my FS thread in a couple weeks


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 16, 2009)

theonedub said:


> copy of MW2 arrived in mail. Either I will be playing it tomorrow or it will end up in my FS thread in a couple weeks



Trust me, you wont be selling it


----------



## technicks (Dec 16, 2009)

Hope i get mine next week.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 17, 2009)

technicks said:


> Hope i get mine next week.



Lo dude, been a while   add me to your PSN friends 'HookeyStreetSr'


----------



## technicks (Dec 17, 2009)

Will do.

When did you get yours?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 17, 2009)

technicks said:


> Will do.
> 
> When did you get yours?



Ive had one for a while now m8.  Nice console, far better now then when I had one on release 

So your getting MW2 soon?  We will have to play some time   My sons pretty good on it, you will have to add him 'HookeyStreetJr' (hes only 7 lol)


----------



## technicks (Dec 17, 2009)

I will add him tomorrow. Waiting for payments so i can spend some again. Like i said hoping to get it next week. I hear so much about the game i have to have it. I even put Fifa 2010 on hold for this one.

I also would like to play it on PC but need to buy a new videocard first. I sold my HD 4870 because i played more on PS3 then on the pc. But now i am looking at a new card again that is Directx11.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 19, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> Im going to upgrade the 20Gb ps3 hard drive with a 200Gb, but i have no way of backing this crap up.
> 
> If i put a new hard drive in, can i transfer all the old info from the 20gb onto the new 200gb and it work? or do i have to use their backup utility?





HolyCow02 said:


> I've been wondering the same since 2.5" hdd's are getting cheap.



You have to use the backup utility.



HookeyStreet said:


> Trust me, you wont be selling it



Played it on all 3 platforms. It's crap. That's not taking into account the usual PC complaints, I mean the game itself. The first one is way better. If I had bought it, I would've sold it within the first week. As it stands, I'm glad I didn't buy it. I'll wait until it hits the bargain rack.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 19, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Played it on all 3 platforms. It's crap. That's not taking into account the usual PC complaints, I mean the game itself. The first one is way better. If I had bought it, I would've sold it within the first week. As it stands, I'm glad I didn't buy it. I'll wait until it hits the bargain rack.



LOL, say what you want about it, its just your opinion and it wont change my mind about the game.  Modern Warfare 2 is a great addition to the Call Of Duty franchise.  Great story/gameplay....could have been longer (because its basically been cut in half to make a MW3 very soon) but the online MP makes up for this because it provides hours of additional gaming.

You say youve played it on all 3 platforms, but have you actually sat and played through the entire campaign mode?  Ive completed it on the 360 and PS3 now and loved it from start to end on both consoles.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 19, 2009)

anyone looking forward to yakuza 3??:
http://www.gametrailers.com/video/uk-debut-yakuza-3/59774


----------



## Wile E (Dec 20, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> LOL, say what you want about it, its just your opinion and it wont change my mind about the game.  Modern Warfare 2 is a great addition to the Call Of Duty franchise.  Great story/gameplay....could have been longer (because its basically been cut in half to make a MW3 very soon) but the online MP makes up for this because it provides hours of additional gaming.
> 
> You say youve played it on all 3 platforms, but have you actually sat and played through the entire campaign mode?  Ive completed it on the 360 and PS3 now and loved it from start to end on both consoles.



Nope, didn't play it all the way thru. Didn't hold my interest. It was MW1, only more focused on image and bling instead of content. If it doesn't hold my interest thru the whole game, that makes it crap, and I'm obviously not going to finish it.

Online is also worse than MW1. It is inferior to MW1 in every way, AND more expensive in the process.

That, to me, makes a crap game.

My little brother, who has a gaming sponsorship on 360 for both MW1 and WaW feels exactly the same as me, and turned down the sponsorship for MW2 to stick with the other 2. He exact words were "MW2 is nothing but a prettier, but dumbed down MW1."


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 20, 2009)

To me, Mw2 is just a "I want money" type game.. And, I'm glad that they didn't get the whole "game of the year" title.. Uncharted 2 gave you more to want to play it again. Yes, I have played Mw2 on the 360 via friend, and I've never been one to care for the "eye" candy. Hell, if their going to get Best Buy noobs to "ad" their stuff, then it's "all about the money". IMHO


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 21, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> To me, Mw2 is just a "I want money" type game.. And, I'm glad that they didn't get the whole "game of the year" title.. Uncharted 2 gave you more to want to play it again. Yes, I have played Mw2 on the 360 via friend, and I've never been one to care for the "eye" candy. Hell, if their going to get Best Buy noobs to "ad" their stuff, then it's "all about the money". IMHO



LOL, doesnt mean its not a good game.  The people that do not like MW2 are a minority because most gamers love it


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 21, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> LOL, doesnt mean its not a good game.  The people that do not like MW2 are a minority because most gamers love it



That's fine with me, I know what a minority means.. To each their own. If someone likes it, that's all good. But, I'm with Wile on the fact it wasn't worth the money. IMHO


----------



## Wile E (Dec 23, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> LOL, doesnt mean its not a good game.  The people that do not like MW2 are a minority because most gamers love it



The majority of people liking it doesn't make it a good game either. The majority of people like pop music. Doesn't mean that music is actually good.


----------



## theonedub (Dec 23, 2009)

didnt mean to start a MW2 debate   Still haven't played it. To think I got it for a pick up and play game for the time I have 30mins or an hour to spare and I still haven't got a chance!


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 23, 2009)

TOday I played Dantes Inferno Demo.Too much nude content , but i like it.definetly will buy it.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 23, 2009)

Can't wait to get MAG, God of War 3, Bayonetta, Dante's Inferno, GT5, FF13 and hopefully versus all next year with 3D support. My ps3 is going to bankrupt me...


----------



## HolyCow02 (Dec 23, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Can't wait to get MAG, God of War 3, Bayonetta, Dante's Inferno, GT5, FF13 and hopefully versus all next year with 3D support. My ps3 is going to bankrupt me...



That is exactly how I feel. So many games coming out early next year. I just hope they are all as good as they are looking.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 23, 2009)

HolyCow02 said:


> That is exactly how I feel. So many games coming out early next year. I just hope they are all as good as they are looking.



I've played the demo for most and each one I played was very fun.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 23, 2009)

Got today my 50'' Plasma and games on it looks awsome.Crystal clear image.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 23, 2009)

Wile E said:


> The majority of people liking it doesn't make it a good game either. The majority of people like pop music. Doesn't mean that music is actually good.



Now your saying an whole genre is bad.  Some pop music is crap and some is ok.

But back to MW2.  If you dont like it, thats fair enough, but I like it and to me personally thats all that matters 



AphexDreamer said:


> Can't wait to get MAG, God of War 3, Bayonetta, Dante's Inferno, GT5, FF13 and hopefully versus all next year with 3D support. My ps3 is going to bankrupt me...



Ive got Bayonetta on the 360, very good game.  Ive played the demos for Dantes Inferno and God Of War 3.....WOW!  Im currently waiting for the MAG Beta to download lol



Arciks said:


> Got today my 50'' Plasma and games on it looks awsome.Crystal clear image.



Awesome, 1080p I take it?


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 24, 2009)

Yes its supports 1080p


----------



## Wile E (Dec 24, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Now your saying an whole genre is bad.  Some pop music is crap and some is ok.
> 
> But back to MW2.  If you dont like it, thats fair enough, but I like it and to me personally thats all that matters
> 
> ...


All pop music *IS* crap.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 24, 2009)

Wile E said:


> All pop music *IS* crap.



So what do you listen to?


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 24, 2009)

what could be the problem if i connect ps3 with hdmi cable to tv what supports 1080p,and sometimes screen starts to flicker with white fields or lines.It heppens in ps3 menu,not in games.but all other resulutions works fine.


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 24, 2009)

Cable probably. even though people say "Cables are the same" its not exactly true. 

The Dynex cables best buy use to sell could not do DTS-HD and DD+ audio. But they newer ones can. 

Try a different cable and a different port.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 24, 2009)

Arciks said:


> what could be the problem if i connect ps3 with hdmi cable to tv what supports 1080p,and sometimes screen starts to flicker with white fields or lines.It heppens in ps3 menu,not in games.but all other resulutions works fine.



Probably a bad cable.  Aslong as you make sure your cable is rated as 1.3b or above, your fine.  Dont be fooled by really expensive ones, because they all do the same job


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 24, 2009)

will trie when will buy new one.ports change dont help,so last hope is new cable.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 24, 2009)

Arciks said:


> will trie when will buy new one.ports change dont help,so last hope is new cable.



Has your PS3 been ok in the past when youve used it on another TV via HDMI?

Hopefully its the cable, not the port on your PS3   Is your TV FullHD? (1920 x 1080 native resolution)


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 25, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Has your PS3 been ok in the past when youve used it on another TV via HDMI?
> 
> Hopefully its the cable, not the port on your PS3   Is your TV FullHD? (1920 x 1080 native resolution)



are you even reading what am i writing?I said that i got fullhd tv it got 1080p support it got big lable on it says 1080p.And my PS3 is only 2weeks old.and problem only appiers with 1080p all other resolutions works ok.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 25, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> So what do you listen to?



Everything but pop.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 25, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Everything but pop.



LOL, I listen to all kinds of shit too.  I bet you like some pop  (even if you dont realize that it is pop)


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 25, 2009)

Bought myself a 250GB PS3 Slim with MGS4 and Tekken 6.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 25, 2009)

I changed hdmi cable and now all resolutions works fine.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 26, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> LOL, I listen to all kinds of shit too.  I bet you like some pop  (even if you dont realize that it is pop)



Doesn't matter, I'm just takin the piss anyway. lol


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 26, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Doesn't matter, I'm just takin the piss anyway. lol



lol, merry chrimbo


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 26, 2009)

Cool,PS3 supports all devices from my PC, like mouse,keyboard,webcam,and rumblepad.atleast i dont need to buy any of that for PS3.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 27, 2009)

YAY im part of the club WIN!


----------



## Wile E (Dec 27, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> lol, merry chrimbo



Ditto my good fellow.


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 27, 2009)

Woot got my games i wanted. 

LBP is confusing as far as the menu goes.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 27, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> Woot got my games i wanted.
> 
> LBP is confusing as far as the menu goes.



LittleBigPlanet is a classic..........the voice-over from Stephen Fry is great


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Dec 27, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

blinking red light of death............I HAS IT NOEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL, and I just got uncharted 2  at the last few levels


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 27, 2009)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> blinking red light of death............I HAS IT NOEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL, and I just got uncharted 2  at the last few levels



Never heard of that problem. 

Only the yellow light of death.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Dec 27, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Never heard of that problem.
> 
> Only the yellow light of death.



its supposedly a heating issue, but I dont see how I can have heating issues when I have the vents pointing in the air


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 27, 2009)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> its supposedly a heating issue, but I dont see how I can have heating issues when I have the vents pointing in the air



maybe its just full of dust and shit. it doesnt really matter how clean or w/e your house is for example. everyone gets dust.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Dec 27, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> maybe its just full of dust and shit. it doesnt really matter how clean or w/e your house is for example. everyone gets dust.



yeah I know, I need to grab canned air and clean out crap. I called sony so they're ready for my info but i wanna clean it out first see if thats the problem


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 28, 2009)

Been loving the heck out of my sons Street Fighter IV Fight Stick Tournament Edition.

I'm thinking about ordering another, because playing on the normal controller just sucks on street fighter 4 lol.

Just don't know if I want to spend another 20 on the different face plate....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16879216096

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16879216157


Anyone play King of Fighters XII yet? It's kind of high dollar.....
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16879205125


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 30, 2009)

Found Marvel Vs Capcom at Gamestop for PS3 Only place that carries it as far as I know.
The bastards also keep it in the back, and you have to ask for them. I think they are saving them for themselves to be honest about it.






Had to have it lol.....Fighting games are now sooooo fucking sweet to have at home

The bad (If there is a bad lol) the button setup is a little different with the L1 L2 .....





Other than that which can be fixed in controls these babies are perfect. I could tell the guy at GameStop was jealous when I told him I already had one stick lol.....

The panel on the Marvel vs Capcom is GODLY EPICLY KOOL.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 30, 2009)

I recently bought game Fight night round 4 and its awsome game.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 30, 2009)

That looks like a good game Arciks.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 30, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> That looks like a good game Arciks.



yes, it is. Very realistic movments, graphics and DLC
my preoder list>>>


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 30, 2009)

No Super Street Fighter?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 30, 2009)

Arciks said:


> I recently bought game Fight night round 4 and its awsome game.



I didnt like Fight Night Round 4 because it seemed so boring compared to UFC 2009 Undisputed


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 30, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> No Super Street Fighter?



i got it on PC


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Dec 30, 2009)

R.I.P. My PS3

 *sniff,sniff*


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 31, 2009)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> R.I.P. My PS3
> 
> *sniff,sniff*



Time for another lol?


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 31, 2009)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> R.I.P. My PS3
> 
> *sniff,sniff*



My symphaties, how did it die?


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Dec 31, 2009)

Fourstaff said:


> My symphaties, how did it die?



not sure, it did yellow light, but started blinking red. My brother and I tried to resurrect it since I didn't have my warranty, and we couldn't save it so, only thing left to do is sell the blu ray drive can play all ps1 games and all ps2 games and all B/R movies and DVDs etc all that good stuff how much do you think it would sell for? but anyways yeah it was a sad sad day I was at the last level for uncharted 2, now I will never complete it unless I buy the new slims(which im going to do just no money atm)


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 31, 2009)

Hold down the power button, and do the high speed fan start.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 31, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Been loving the heck out of my sons Street Fighter IV Fight Stick Tournament Edition.
> 
> I'm thinking about ordering another, because playing on the normal controller just sucks on street fighter 4 lol.
> 
> ...


I need to grab Tekken 6.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 31, 2009)

Arciks said:


> I recently bought game Fight night round 4 and its awsome game.



Yep, thats a great game, I played it at a friends ago, finally got a chance to buy it for a good price, can't miss out on that game.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 31, 2009)

i like the boobage in dantes inferno! game is boring though.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 31, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Found Marvel Vs Capcom at Gamestop for PS3 Only place that carries it as far as I know.
> The bastards also keep it in the back, and you have to ask for them. I think they are saving them for themselves to be honest about it.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091230/Picture 001.jpg
> ...




Give me a Marvel/DC fighting stick and I'll be a happy man!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 31, 2009)

Dude check this thread out. http://forums.benheck.com/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=35615

This guy made his on portable device that allows him to play PS3 games on it. Like a larger PSP but plays COD 4.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Dec 31, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Dude check this thread out. http://forums.benheck.com/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=35615
> 
> This guy made his on portable device that allows him to play PS3 games on it. Like a larger PSP but plays COD 4.



yeah benheck is pretty sweet he made these headphones too
http://xoxide.com/edimensional-audiofx-pro-51.html
he also made a laptop x360 and laptop wii and ps3


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jan 1, 2010)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> not sure, it did yellow light, but started blinking red. My brother and I tried to resurrect it since I didn't have my warranty, and we couldn't save it so, only thing left to do is sell the blu ray drive can play all ps1 games and all ps2 games and all B/R movies and DVDs etc all that good stuff how much do you think it would sell for? but anyways yeah it was a sad sad day I was at the last level for uncharted 2, now I will never complete it unless I buy the new slims(which im going to do just no money atm)



I dont know if the same in the US (I take it thats where you live lol) as it is in the UK.  But some guys on ebay offer a sevice where they take your broken PS3, no matter what the fault, and replace it for a brand new 80GB......for a small fee (about £30-£40)

I used this service myself on ebay in the UK.  The guy sent UPS to pick up the dead PS3 and they also dropped off the new one at the same time.  I even took the working HDD out of the dead PS3 lol

Have a look on ebay, you may be able to find someone doing this same deal


----------



## ChewyBrownSuga (Jan 4, 2010)

PSN Username: Antone15
PS3 Model: launch 80GB
Accessories Owned: 1x DualShock Sixaxis, 2x Six Axis controller, Official Sony Blue tooth
TV Owned: RCA 32
Games Purchased: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2,Little Big Planet,Killzone2, Persona 4
Currently Playing: Persona 4, Modern Warfare 2
Currently Looking Forward To: 
Blu-Rays Purchased: night at the museum 2


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 4, 2010)

add me up

PSN Username: crazyeyesreaper
PS3 model: 80 gig
Accesorries Owned: 1 DualShock Sixaxis, 1 Six Axis  Guitar Hero Guitars (3) and (5)
TV owned: Samsung T 260HD 25.5inch
Games Purchased: Demon Souls, Metal Gear solid 4, Silent Hill Homecoming, Resistence Fall of man, Grand Theft Auto 4, Guitar Hero legends of Rock. Guitar Hero 5.
Currently Playing: Demon Souls 
Currently looking forward to: Dark Siders, Dantes Inferno, God of War III
Blu-Rays Purchased:


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jan 5, 2010)

I cant get the MAG Beta to work?  Anyone been able to play it yet?  Ive heard pretty bad things about it   Stuff like "Bad Company 2 will destroy it!"and that "MAG is dull as fuck!"


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 5, 2010)

Well I fiogured I might as well chime in here since in the last month I have lost my mind and picked up these PS3 things...

-God of War PS3 Slim Vinyl kit
-Blitz The League II
-Motorstorm: Pacific Rift
-inFAMOUS
-Red Faction Guerilla
-Little Big Planet
-Midnight Club Los Angeles
-GTA IV
-Dragon Age (Just bought this for $40 new, what a steal)
-And a few other things I'm drawing a blank on, still want Demon's Souls too and GT5 comes out next month 



HookeyStreet said:


> I cant get the MAG Beta to work?  Anyone been able to play it yet?  Ive heard pretty bad things about it   Stuff like "Bad Company 2 will destroy it!"and that "MAG is dull as fuck!"



I played it a bit, to compare it to BF BC 2 is kind of hard, they are vastly different. The large scale battles just is a different thing, but I personally and all of my friends feel that BC 2 was just a more entertaining beta.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jan 5, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I played it a bit, to compare it to BF BC 2 is kind of hard, they are vastly different. The large scale battles just is a different thing, but I personally and all of my friends feel that BC 2 was just a more entertaining beta.



Yep, I just played it (MAG) and its terrible


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 5, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Give me a Marvel/DC fighting stick and I'll be a happy man!



It's ultra kool isn't it


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 5, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Yep, I just played it (MAG) and its terrible



Yeah, I personally didn't like it, my friends liked it, but still not as much as BF BC 2. I remember playing one day and one of my friends said (since we were in a squad) "this is so much better than MAG". I felt quiet disappointed in MAG, and was very happy with BC 2, so instead of getting MAG I picked up BF 1943 to pass the time, and I am very happy with that for only $10.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jan 5, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah, I personally didn't like it, my friends liked it, but still not as much as BF BC 2. I remember playing one day and one of my friends said (since we were in a squad) "this is so much better than MAG". I felt quiet disappointed in MAG, and was very happy with BC 2, so instead of getting MAG I picked up BF 1943 to pass the time, and I am very happy with that for only $10.



Im still enjoying MW2 online, but I cant wait for Bad Company 2 now


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 6, 2010)

Just got Darksiders. Game is really fun. I suggest it for those looking for a God Of War/Zelda/Oblivion/Prototype/Fable Type of game.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 7, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Just got Darksiders. Game is really fun. I suggest it for those looking for a God Of War/Zelda/Oblivion/Prototype/Fable Type of game.



That does look pretty good, I'm sure I'll pick it up when it's used off ebay, thats what I been doing lately, just bought NHL 09 for $2.99 ($6.99 after shipping).


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 7, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> That does look pretty good, I'm sure I'll pick it up when it's used off ebay, thats what I been doing lately, just bought NHL 09 for $2.99 ($6.99 after shipping).



I paid $2.00 for mine after I used some left over giftcards.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 7, 2010)

I grabbed it off Amazon today. I'll have it tomorrow. it's going to cost the same as if I went to Gamestop and bought it.. So, why not?!? I work 13h both today and tomorrow, so I don't feel the urge to go out. Plus my new 28" monitor will be screaming for a game to play!


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jan 7, 2010)

Tomorrow I will start to play Bayonetta,because i got only month till dantes inferno release to finish Bayonetta and than another month to finish dante and start GOW3 and FFXIII


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 10, 2010)

Earlier today I played the demo to Dark Void. I think that will be my next game to get! It was really fun to play around with.

Now, been playing Darksiders since I got done with the Demo to that.. My god is it just a sweet breath of fresh air. I love the art style and makes me so into having GOW III to be out in a few months!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 10, 2010)

i want play Bayonetta lol,it looks really good but there aren't any major titles that interest me these days. One game i really want to come out on PS3 is Zone of the Enders 3.


----------



## MRCL (Jan 10, 2010)

Army of Two: The 40th day should come out in barely a week. I'm eagerly awaiting this, the first one was so much fun playing with a friend.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 10, 2010)

MRCL said:


> Army of Two: The 40th day should come out in barely a week. I'm eagerly awaiting this, the first one was so much fun playing with a friend.



I am definitely going get Army of Two: The 40th day when it is cheaper that is haha.


----------



## MRCL (Jan 10, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> I am definitely going get Army of Two: The 40th day when it is cheaper that is haha.



Come on, its dirt cheap! Listed as only 110 bucks here, which is about 60-70 pounds lol


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 10, 2010)

MRCL said:


> Come on, its dirt cheap! Listed as only 110 bucks here, which is about 60-70 pounds lol



its £40 over here lol but thats expensive you know lmao not a lot of games should be worth £40,i'll buy it when its 20-30 maybe.


----------



## MRCL (Jan 10, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> its £40 over here lol but thats expensive you know lmao not a lot of games should be worth £40,i'll buy it when its 20-30 maybe.



110 bucks is the standard for PS3 games when they come out here. That was the case with PS2 also. Now they do decrease in price, but slowly. Of course good selling games decrease more slowly. Then the platinum editions come around and its 50 bucks, from there it very rarely goes any cheaper. If a PS3 game is cheaper than 50 bucks here its most likely complete bullshit.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 10, 2010)

MRCL said:


> 110 bucks is the standard for PS3 games when they come out here. That was the case with PS2 also. Now they do decrease in price, but slowly. Of course good selling games decrease more slowly. Then the platinum editions come around and its 50 bucks, from there it very rarely goes any cheaper. If a PS3 game is cheaper than 50 bucks here its most likely complete bullshit.



wow wow 110 euros you say?? or $? thats insane man i would never pay for game for that price


----------



## MRCL (Jan 10, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> wow wow 110 euros you say?? or $? thats insane man i would never pay for game for that price



110 CHF  Thats exactly 

a) 107 USD
b) 74 EUR
c) 67 GBP
d) 3869 DOP (Domenican Republic Pesos)

Its hella expensive, but that are our prices. Consumer electronics are expensive here. Thats why I envy the US guys for their newegg deals...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 10, 2010)

MRCL said:


> 110 CHF  Thats exactly
> 
> a) 107 USD
> b) 74 EUR
> ...



that is stupid man,thats super expensive for just a DVD box and a blu-ray disc 
Highest price for a game here on 360 and PS3 is £45 tops,i wouldn't pay for a game that much.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jan 10, 2010)

I thought we had it bad, that must be freakin' painful for the wallet mate!


----------



## MRCL (Jan 10, 2010)

It is. Luckily there's a shop nearby that sells used games in good condition. I picked up Dirt2 a few days after release for 2/3 the new price, as good as new. You can also trade in a game.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey so is 3D gaming just going to need a 120hz HDTV or some special 3D HDTV?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 12, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Hey so is 3D gaming just going to need a 120hz HDTV or some special 3D HDTV?



Here is what you need Aphex:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/3D_Vision_Main.html


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 12, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> Here is what you need Aphex:
> http://www.nvidia.com/object/3D_Vision_Main.html



No I'm not talking about for a PC. I'm talking about right after the PS3 Firmware update is out what kind of TV will I need. 

I already have a 120hz tv and a pair of 3D glasses I hope will work so I guess I will just wait for the update and see.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jan 16, 2010)

Today finished bayonetta on normal mode it took me 11h 10min.now i will probably finish it on all other modes


----------



## MRCL (Jan 16, 2010)

Anybody has the new Army of Two yet? I'm forced to pick it up (well I want it 80% myself and am being forced by a friend 20%), we loved the first one, so is the new one a worthy successor?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 16, 2010)

MRCL said:


> Anybody has the new Army of Two yet? I'm forced to pick it up (well I want it 80% myself and am being forced by a friend 20%), we loved the first one, so is the new one a worthy successor?



i enjoyed playing the first army of two with my friend when he would come over, however for some reason my ps3 didnt like the disc so it kept crashing on us. i havnt heard anything about a new army of two but would prolly rent it to check it out.


----------



## MRCL (Jan 16, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> i enjoyed playing the first army of two with my friend when he would come over, however for some reason my ps3 didnt like the disc so it kept crashing on us. i havnt heard anything about a new army of two but would prolly rent it to check it out.



Army of Two: The 40th Day, came out a few das ago.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 16, 2010)

Still waiting for FFXIII only 2 more months!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 16, 2010)

WarEagleAU said:


> Still waiting for FFXIII only 2 more months!!!



Yep!!!! I can't ether! I love/hate the fact that Star Ocean 4 is coming out on the PS3 middle of next month.. I only got to disc 3 before I sold my xbox.. I miss that.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 16, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Yep!!!! I can't ether! I love/hate the fact that Star Ocean 4 is coming out on the PS3 middle of next month.. I only got to disc 3 before I sold my xbox.. I miss that.



i cant WAIT!!! star ocean and FF ill never leave the ps3. ever play SO:till the end of time? epic loved it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 16, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> i cant WAIT!!! star ocean and FF ill never leave the ps3. ever play SO:till the end of time? epic loved it.



S.O.: Till the end of time was EPIC!!!!  I had it reserved for almost 5 years. Once they had it on pre-order! To bad it was mixed back and forth on the fact that it was going to be ether a PS-2 game or a PS-3 game.. That Pee'd me off!


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 16, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> S.O.: Till the end of time was EPIC!!!!  I had it reserved for almost 5 years. Once they had it on pre-order! To bad it was mixed back and forth on the fact that it was going to be ether a PS-2 game or a PS-3 game.. That Pee'd me off!



i know right?! but i thought it was crazy worth it i even went out and blew the $70 on like the holographic collectors edition. was totally worth it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 16, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> i know right?! but i thought it was crazy worth it i even went out and blew the $70 on like the holographic collectors edition. was totally worth it.



Man, I lost so much time playing FF and SO games. God, I love those games. 

IT's well worth The money and the wait for the game. They made sure that it was.. Makes me want to spend some $80 now, and get a old PS2 and Play S.O. TTEOF again.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 16, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Man, I lost so much time playing FF and SO games. God, I love those games.
> 
> IT's well worth The money and the wait for the game. They made sure that it was.. Makes me want to spend some $80 now, and get a old PS2 and Play S.O. TTEOF again.



i know right? those 2 series are a no brainer for me. i mean they usually come out and their expensive. but its no hesitation walk in with a wad of cash grab the game dont even think. i dont even need to know what its about and its going to be worht it


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 16, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> i know right? those 2 series are a no brainer for me. i mean they usually come out and their expensive. but its no hesitation walk in with a wad of cash grab the game dont even think. i dont even need to know what its about and its going to be worht it



I don't like MMO's so FF11 wasn't up my alley, but I had thoughts on getting FF12.. But, for Christmas that year My parents got it for me. It didn't take as long to beat it as the others... I was sad.. But, Pre-ordered 13, and I can't wait for Versus!


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 16, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> I don't like MMO's so FF11 wasn't up my alley, but I had thoughts on getting FF12.. But, for Christmas that year My parents got it for me. It didn't take as long to beat it as the others... I was sad.. But, Pre-ordered 13, and I can't wait for Versus!




i get were your comming from i didnt go for 11 either i personally was like WTF BS i dont need thousands of other people helping me play my game. imo that took away from the classic expeience of letting it unfold manipulating story etc by yourself.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 16, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> i get were your comming from i didnt go for 11 either i personally was like WTF BS i dont need thousands of other people helping me play my game. imo that took away from the classic expeience of letting it unfold manipulating story etc by yourself.



Well, I can see where they have thought about doing a MMO.. Give the people the feel of "being that character" where it wasn't like that in the other games.. But, it was a "rushed" project and is only fueled due to Japanese people loving FF. And from that. We're getting FF14.


Now, I feel that FF14 is going to be the MMORPG that they thought about FF11 to be.. That I'll go for. Or, at lease try.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jan 17, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Well, I can see where they have thought about doing a MMO.. Give the people the feel of "being that character" where it wasn't like that in the other games.. But, it was a "rushed" project and is only fueled due to Japanese people loving FF. And from that. We're getting FF14.
> 
> 
> Now, I feel that FF14 is going to be the MMORPG that they thought about FF11 to be.. That I'll go for. Or, at lease try.



I was thinking to try out FF14 aswell,never played FF11,but still I want to try some new mmorpg,havent played any for 3months now.I am looking forward for TERA or BLADE&SOUL.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 25, 2010)

Anyone here have Army oF Two: 40th day ?

I need a buddy to help me out 1-2 trophies with me 

In Synch 
Unbreakable

PSN: Assassin_48
Send me a friend request with TPU in the message so i know your from here


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jan 25, 2010)

my treasures


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 25, 2010)

What did you paint over in MS paint on your walls? lol


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jan 25, 2010)

To save some Kb of space.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 25, 2010)

Playstation 3 has finally been hacked by the Great George Hotz.

http://geohotps3.blogspot.com/2010/01/hello-hypervisor-im-geohot.html

Took him only 3 years lol.

Can't wait to see what spawns from this.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 25, 2010)

anyone know is the PS3 DX11 capable.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 25, 2010)

trt740 said:


> anyone know is the PS3 DX11 capable.



I would say no since the Reality Synthesizer is based off the Nvidia GeForce 7800 Architecture.

Its amazing though what they are doing with DX9 still. Crysis 2 Looks amazing on both Consoles and it will be using DX9 as well as uncharted 2. I would have thought Uncharted 2 was DX10 if they told me it was.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 25, 2010)

it just goes to show you even the game cube/Wii with resident evil, what can be done when programmers are not lazy.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 25, 2010)

trt740 said:


> anyone know is the PS3 DX11 capable.



nope, nor is the XB360


----------



## Phxprovost (Jan 25, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> nope, nor is the XB360



the xbox360 is, and im pretty sure every single ati card starting at the 1k seires is, its just marketing is forcing you to buy into the new 5k series. :shadedshu....unless someone can show me proof that the hardware is physically incapable of running the DX11 api........


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 26, 2010)

Phxprovost said:


> the xbox360 is, and im pretty sure every single ati card starting at the 1k seires is, its just marketing is forcing you to buy into the new 5k series. :shadedshu....unless someone can show me proof that the hardware is physically incapable of running the DX11 api........



It's common sense.

The ancient architecture that the X1900's hold are incapable of running the features that come with DX11. A feature like Tessellation which is included in DX11 takes a lot of processing power to smooth out those edges. Consoles hardware are very stripped down and are incapable of using DX11. They may be able to incorporate some of the features included in DX11 to throw in the actual game engine for consoles, but the hardware within consoles are just to crappy to actual fully utilize it.

Of course you won't find ''proof'' of this because its a pretty obvious thing that hardware that old doesn't have the power to maintain the full features of DX11. Of course they are marketing the 5 series as the only DX11 capable card, because they believe as well as everyone else that they can in fact maintain and utilize all the features in DX11. It has been done for ages http://www.extremetech.com/article2/0,3973,916187,00.asp, they come out with a new line of very powerful cards that are capable of using the full features and advertise it like hell. Now i'm not saying you couldn't get a slither of DX11 to run on Consoles, but if you want the full effect, if you want to all out graphical craziness that is DX11, PC is the only way.


----------



## Phxprovost (Jan 26, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> It's common sense.
> 
> The ancient architecture that the X1900's hold are incapable of running the features that come with DX11. A feature like Tessellation which is included in DX11 takes a lot of processing power to smooth out those edges. Consoles hardware are very stripped down and are incapable of using DX11. They may be able to incorporate some of the features included in DX11 to throw in the actual game engine for consoles, but the hardware within consoles are just to crappy to actual fully utilize it.



both the 360 and the 1k series and up have built in tessellation engines, and the 360s gpu is completely different then the one in the ps3.  The 360s gpu is actually pretty advanced, its no 5870 but its alright.  Im convinced that it could run most of the DX11 api


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 26, 2010)

Phxprovost said:


> both the 360 and the 1k series and up have built in tessellation engines, and the 360s gpu is completely different then the one in the ps3.  The 360s gpu is actually pretty advanced, its no 5870 but its alright



That supposed ''tessellation'' is not even close to that of PC's tessellation, im not saying they could never do it, but never to the extent of what the PC can push out. The 360 GPU is based on a stripped down version of an R600 ( the old ATI HD 2900's). Its just not possible to do it to such an extent based on such limited hardware.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 27, 2010)

Phxprovost said:


> both the 360 and the 1k series and up have built in tessellation engines, and the 360s gpu is completely different then the one in the ps3.  The 360s gpu is actually pretty advanced, its no 5870 but its alright.  Im convinced that it could run most of the DX11 api



Incompatible tesselation engines. Microsoft went a completely different way than ATI had anticipated originally.

And it could likely run some of the DX11 code, but not all. 

As far as the PS3, I doubt it can much of it at all. If nVidia's current cards and tech were capable of running DX11, I'm pretty sure they'd be marketing them as such.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Phxprovost said:


> the xbox360 is, and im pretty sure every single ati card starting at the 1k seires is, its just marketing is forcing you to buy into the new 5k series. :shadedshu....unless someone can show me proof that the hardware is physically incapable of running the DX11 api........



look the cards are designed for certain series APIs, when you run the card on the latest API the API has to dumb down to the Cards Specs. Yes my machine states DX 11 is running but DX 9EX is what my card uses, it cant use DX11 functions only DX1-DX9EX


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Finally!*

THE PS3 HACK HAS BEEN RELEASED! 

Opening the door to some very interesting opportunities for the PS3. I can't wait to see what gets done!

http://geohotps3.blogspot.com/2010/01/heres-your-silver-platter.html#comments
http://www.qj.net/qjnet/playstation-3/geohotz-ps3-exploit-released.html

How he did it.
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-ps3hacked-article

Thank You George Hotz.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't want pirated games, all I want out of this is full mkv and .ass subtitle support, and support for NTFS external drives. Then I'd be fully happy.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 27, 2010)

im with wile, i dont care for hacked games. mkv support is a must. im tired of using mkv2vob to get the x264 rips to play nicely with the ps3. we really shouldnt need these 3rd party programs to play what is now considered a standard hd format. sony can be very stubborn when it comes to adapting to change. if they would just open up their format they will find a lot more people buying their consoles...


----------



## Phxprovost (Jan 27, 2010)

lol with the price of blueray burners and the cost of bluerays themselves, i dont really see what someone stands to gain from pirating


----------



## Wile E (Jan 27, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> im with wile, i dont care for hacked games. mkv support is a must. im tired of using mkv2vob to get the x264 rips to play nicely with the ps3. we really shouldnt need these 3rd party programs to play what is now considered a standard hd format. sony can be very stubborn when it comes to adapting to change. if they would just open up their format they will find a lot more people buying their consoles...



Forgot to mention I want full support for 24bit audio files up to 192k sample rates. Wav or flac, I don't care, but after my old DVD player died, I had to rip my DVD-Audios to flac because the ps3 wont play the audio folder (competes with SACD).



Phxprovost said:


> lol with the price of blueray burners and the cost of bluerays themselves, i dont really see what someone stands to gain from pirating



They would probably just write an .iso loader, and load it from and external drive with ntfs support.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> im with wile, i dont care for hacked games. mkv support is a must. im tired of using mkv2vob to get the x264 rips to play nicely with the ps3. we really shouldnt need these 3rd party programs to play what is now considered a standard hd format. sony can be very stubborn when it comes to adapting to change. if they would just open up their format they will find a lot more people buying their consoles...



mkv2vob? Never heard of it, I just use PS3media server, seems to play all my mkv's and everything else I have.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 27, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> mkv2vob? Never heard of it, I just use PS3media server, seems to play all my mkv's and everything else I have.



Yeah, but you have to have your computer running to watch them, need a Gb network (or around 150Mb throughput, actually) for 100% lossless quality 1080P content, doesn't play nice with 24bit flac files (downsamples them to 16bit), and it doesn't seek nearly as nicely. 

It's good, but with this hack, proper in-built format support and an external hard drive, AV file playback could be flawless as opposed to just good.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 27, 2010)

I never said anything about pirating, funny thats the first thing that pops into most people's heads.

I'm looking forward to using the Cell to do neat things. Like some Hombrew Application that would allow me to play my PS3 games on my PC, stuff like that. PSP has tons of creative Hombrew so I"m sure some really creative stuff would get done on the PS3 as well.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 27, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> I never said anything about pirating, funny thats the first thing that pops into most people's heads.
> 
> I'm looking forward to using the Cell to do neat things. Like some Hombrew Application that would allow me to play my PS3 games on my PC, stuff like that. PSP has tons of creative Hombrew so I"m sure some really creative stuff would get done on the PS3 as well.



true, that was the first thing that popped into my head 

the ps3 has so much untapped power it is almost sad. can you imagine having a full out multimedia suite with the ability to play every audio format in existence at the highest quality rate?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> true, that was the first thing that popped into my head
> 
> the ps3 has so much untapped power it is almost sad. can you imagine having a full out multimedia suite with the ability to play every audio format in existence at the highest quality rate?



Yup exactly. Sony's holding out, they always hold out. The PSP for instance is more than capable of Surfing the Net Smoothly while you listen to your music, but Sony didn't allow for it. They had to make a hombrew that would use all 64MB (or 32MB if you own the old) for the Web Browser and allow it to read MP3's from the MS so you could do it but its sooo worth it.

Sony Can do a lot with the PS3. I Hope eventually be it the last few days of the PS3 that either Sony or the Hombrew Community  use the PS3 to its full potential. As long as it gets done.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Air force gets 2000+ playstation 3 to make a cheap super computer with 500 Teraflops of power. 

http://videogames.yahoo.com/events/plugged-in/u-s-air-force-building-supercomputer-from-ps3s/1387199


----------



## dinjo_jo (Feb 1, 2010)

Heavy Rain has mandatory install of around 5 GB

http://gamer.blorge.com/2010/01/31/hefty-hdd-install-for-ps3-heavy-rain/

God of War 3 requires only 5 MB


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 1, 2010)

Wile E said:


> and .ass subtitle support



Best file extension name ever! 



The PS3 doesnt really have that many good titles to warrant pirating games for it.  But yes, MKV support would be awesome.  Sony/MS have promised this for a while but never deliver the goods


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 12, 2010)

Heavy Rain demo... awesome.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Feb 12, 2010)

where?i didnt seen it yesterday.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 12, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> Heavy Rain demo... awesome.



Plus 1 can't wait for the game.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 12, 2010)

Arciks said:


> where?i didnt seen it yesterday.



Should be in the PSN store for download.


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 12, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> Heavy Rain demo... awesome.



Downloading it now.

I've been waiting to get my hands on this game for some time.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Feb 12, 2010)

I download it now too.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Feb 12, 2010)

Just finished Demo,awsome game,I need to get it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 12, 2010)

sweet, i will have to download the demo this weekend. ive got assassins creed 2 sitting here. i still need toplay that!


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 12, 2010)

Very good demo.

Wish there were more scenes though.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Feb 12, 2010)

MOre scenes awaits you after 14days


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 15, 2010)

heavy rain demo was... interesting. not what i was expecting. sort of tedious with all the controls but it kept me playing through the entire thing. 

the graphics are very good but not the best. uncharted 2 still looks the best and assassins creed 2 is also up there.


----------



## JC316 (Feb 15, 2010)

Not my style of game TBH. If the controls were better, then maybe. Something just pisses me off about heading in one direction, then the camera angle switches and you are suddenly going a different direction.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 15, 2010)

Yeah Heavy Rain's Style of gameplay isn't for everyone. I told my self that while I was playing it, but I like what they did. For instance using the Inhaler might be annoying but it just immerses me more into the game. The Walking was annoying at the start cause its a bit unorthodox but once i got used to it started to make sense and I think the camera Angles are just fine. To each there own, I can't wait to get this game. I played Indigo prophecy by quantum dreams and was engulfed in its story.


----------



## Charper2013 (Feb 15, 2010)

PSN Username: Will be charper2013
PS3 Model: 120GB (Should be here thursday) 
Accessories Owned: Sony Bluetooth Headset, Travel Case, FPS Freeks
TV Owned: Insignia 720p 32''
Games Purchased: MW2, Little Big Planet
Current Played Game: PS3 On the Way
Games looking forward to: BBC2
Blu-ray Movies Purchased: None 

Cant wait till it gets here .


----------



## JC316 (Feb 16, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Yeah Heavy Rain's Style of gameplay isn't for everyone. I told my self that while I was playing it, but I like what they did. For instance using the Inhaler might be annoying but it just immerses me more into the game. The Walking was annoying at the start cause its a bit unorthodox but once i got used to it started to make sense and I think the camera Angles are just fine. To each there own, I can't wait to get this game. I played Indigo prophecy by quantum dreams and was engulfed in its story.



I have Indigo Prophecy and I couldn't get into it either. I don't mine immersion, but I prefer Condemned: Criminal Origins style of immersion better.


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 16, 2010)

Charper2013 said:


> PSN Username: Will be charper2013
> PS3 Model: 120GB (Should be here thursday)
> Accessories Owned: Sony Bluetooth Headset, Travel Case, FPS Freeks
> TV Owned: Insignia 720p 32''
> ...



Hope you enjoy ur PS3 slim bro, I certainly am!

PS3 RULEZ BITCHES!!!


----------



## JC316 (Feb 16, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Hope you enjoy ur PS3 slim bro, I certainly am!
> 
> PS3 RULEZ BITCHES!!!



I know, I have barely touched my 360 since I got my PS3 Slim. Metal Gear Solid 4 is no doubt contributing to that. I am overwhelmed at how awesome MGS4 really is. Konami outdid themselves.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 16, 2010)

got my slim in december ... loving it intensely   after my 3rd RRoD , i decided a better investment was necessary - and unbeknownst they had just dropped the price ... woo t

anyway... BF:BC2 has torn me away already, which was surprising - but i've got a bunch of games on the PS, and more to look forward to... 

*2010 , the year of the PS3!*


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 16, 2010)

I just picked up Uncharted 2 for £25 delivered, so Im looking forward to that arriving   Hopefully it arrives this week because Im on holiday from work 

And to all you slim lovers, you cant beat a phatty


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 16, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> I just picked up Uncharted 2 for £25 delivered, so Im looking forward to that arriving   Hopefully it arrives this week because Im on holiday from work



I've all ready played that game 4times now.. lol.. Its fun to use the sniper and nade launcher just for giggles.. lol


----------



## digibucc (Feb 16, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> And to all you slim lovers, you cant beat a phatty



i love my slim, for sure - but a phatty holds a special place in my heart


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 16, 2010)

Has anyone in the US, had a problem logging into the Playstation Store? I just tried and said

:This service is not available in your country/region:


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 16, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Has anyone in the US, had a problem logging into the Playstation Store? I just tried and said
> 
> :This service is not available in your country/region:



I saw my friend get that message last weekend. He just tired another account and it worked.  We were both like wtf?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 16, 2010)

I haven't experienced any PS Store issues lately? Batman is on the way from Gamefly, I never played it! Right after, Heavy Rain is on the way!


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 16, 2010)

Well, I was able to get it on after turning it off for 30m... Strange.. grabbing Heavy Rain now.

 


I stopped using gamefly... their service isn't like it was when they started.. Not at all..


----------



## theonedub (Feb 16, 2010)

Finally started Uncharted2 last night, pretty well put together. Its been much more polished since the beta, thats for sure. The camera gets me dizzy at time though so I can only play about 45mins before quitting. 

Been playing a lot of MW2 lately, its perfect for a 15min pick up and play session, if anyone wants to smash on that add me up, theonedub.


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 17, 2010)

JC316 said:


> I know, I have barely touched my 360 since I got my PS3 Slim. Metal Gear Solid 4 is no doubt contributing to that. I am overwhelmed at how awesome MGS4 really is. Konami outdid themselves.



OMG Metal Gear Solid 4 was the very first PS3 game I played, owned and finished and it is still easily the best PS3 game out, I would recommend that game to anyone


----------



## JC316 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeah, I just started the third act. Can't believe how freaking long it is. One problem though, they talk about events from the first one and I never played that one. I remedied that situation by picking up The Twin Snakes for the Cube, waiting on it to get here.


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 17, 2010)

JC316 said:


> Yeah, I just started the third act. Can't believe how freaking long it is. One problem though, they talk about events from the first one and I never played that one. I remedied that situation by picking up The Twin Snakes for the Cube, waiting on it to get here.



Playin the first second and third MGS game would help with the story line but either way, the game is still great.

Twin Snakes for the gamecube is like super dupa rare my friend, its good that you got it


----------



## JC316 (Feb 17, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Playin the first second and third MGS game would help with the story line but either way, the game is still great.
> 
> Twin Snakes for the gamecube is like super dupa rare my friend, its good that you got it



I know, been trying like hell to find it. I paid more for it than I did for MGS4. I did play MGS 2 substance, but I never beat it. Was playing it at the same time that Splinter Cell came out and Splinter Cell won. Somehow I don't remember Raiden being such a bad mother fucker in the 2nd one.


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 17, 2010)

LMAO yeah no one really liked him that much, hes much better in MGS4


----------



## JC316 (Feb 17, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> LMAO yeah no one really liked him that much, hes much better in MGS4



Yeah, I would certainly say so. Boy makes Ryu Hayabusa look like a pansy.


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 17, 2010)

JC316 said:


> Yeah, I would certainly say so. Boy makes Ryu Hayabusa look like a pansy.



lol true dat!


----------



## mdm-adph (Feb 19, 2010)

Does anyone here stream videos and music to their PS3 with a media server?

I've been trying to find a good one -- been using a program called PS3MediaServer for the time being: http://code.google.com/p/ps3mediaserver/

The problem is every single movie I try to play stutters, like it's buffering or something.  Episodes of TV shows play well enough, oddly, but no movie will play right.  

I don't want to copy over movies to the PS3 first, as I'm trying to make it just a node that plays my several terabyte movie collection.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 19, 2010)

I do that with no problem, what is your network speed? to get a good transfer on large files a gigabit ethernet setup is recommended.

I can stream 3GB mkv files to my PS3 with PS3M , no problems.

it could be codec issues on the PS3 - videos aren't transcoded by default, you have to open the "transcode" folder in each directory where your videos lie, and then select the video from inside that folder, then play the (2 or 3) different versions to find one that fits.

this has fixed audio/video sync issues, as well as freezing.

I haven't noticed any stuttering, like the PS3 can't get enough info fast enough.  I am using Gigabit Ethernet though, again.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 20, 2010)

mdm-adph said:


> Does anyone here stream videos and music to their PS3 with a media server?
> 
> I've been trying to find a good one -- been using a program called PS3MediaServer for the time being: http://code.google.com/p/ps3mediaserver/
> 
> ...



ps3ms works flawlessly for me. Are you hard wired or wireless, and what are the bitrates and codecs of the file(s) you were trying to play, what transcode settings in PS3MS? Need more infos please.

PS3MS is the best media server option for the ps3. I've tried them all, and there just isn't anything as good out there.


----------



## mdm-adph (Feb 22, 2010)

digibucc said:


> I do that with no problem, what is your network speed? to get a good transfer on large files a gigabit ethernet setup is recommended.
> 
> I can stream 3GB mkv files to my PS3 with PS3M , no problems.
> 
> ...





Wile E said:


> ps3ms works flawlessly for me. Are you hard wired or wireless, and what are the bitrates and codecs of the file(s) you were trying to play, what transcode settings in PS3MS? Need more infos please.
> 
> PS3MS is the best media server option for the ps3. I've tried them all, and there just isn't anything as good out there.



Thanks for the responses!  At least I know to stick with PS3MS, now.

But that's the thing, I'm working on re-encoding my digital collection to make playing on something like the PS3 even easier -- what codecs/containers do you suggest? (With long-term storage in mind.)

I'm on wireless -- a 54Mbps G connection.  Seems to work fine for streaming everything else on my other computers -- I can watch the few Divx movies I've encoded perfectly fine with something like VLC, just by watching them over the network.  

The TV shows that I've mentioned that work mostly fine are xvid encoded episodes of house -- they seem to be around 1.2Mbps, with ~128 MP3 audio, IIRC. 

I'll definitely try that transcode folder, though -- was wondering what that was for.  (Haven't tinkered around much with PS3MS -- liked the fact that it pretty much just worked, config-free.)


----------



## digibucc (Feb 22, 2010)

mdm-adph said:


> I'm on wireless -- a 54Mbps G connection.  Seems to work fine for streaming everything else on my other computers -- I can watch the few Divx movies I've encoded perfectly fine with something like VLC, just by watching them over the network.
> 
> The TV shows that I've mentioned that work mostly fine are xvid encoded episodes of house -- they seem to be around 1.2Mbps, with ~128 MP3 audio, IIRC.
> 
> I'll definitely try that transcode folder, though -- was wondering what that was for.  (Haven't tinkered around much with PS3MS -- liked the fact that it pretty much just worked, config-free.)



yeah they should work then, especially if they stream to VLC no problem. but keep in mind VLC streams by just pulling the file from the remote location, the media server actually has a piece of software on your pc serving it up, which adds another step and potential bottleneck to the situation

VLC's buffer may be larger than PS media server though...

in media server, under "transcoding settings" and then "common transcode settings" make sure "transcode buffer maximum size" is 600mb

as far as re-encoding your videos, what software are you using? for regular definition I use xvid as i tend to get similar quality with a slightly smaller size than with Divx.  if they are HD videos, than you would want to use h.264 wrapped in mkv.

SUPER video converter is a good tool, similar to ffmpeg for Apple.  it uses mpgenc and mencoder and gives you a powerful gui frontend for them, making transcoding MUCH easier.


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 22, 2010)

I have a question. 

Does the Cell processor in the PS3 do most of the graphics rendering and the RSX graphics chip only does a little bit of it, just curious?


----------



## digibucc (Feb 22, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> I have a question.
> 
> Does the Cell processor in the PS3 do most of the graphics rendering and the RSX graphics chip only does a little bit of it, just curious?



if devs coded as the system was meant , then the GPU would not even be in the PS3 at all, and only the Cell SPUs would be used.  as it stands, coding for the Cell is "too hard" for most devs so they stick to the GPU , which was never actually meant to be included in the system, it just was for said devs,


----------



## mdm-adph (Feb 22, 2010)

digibucc said:


> yeah they should work then, especially if they stream to VLC no problem. but keep in mind VLC streams by just pulling the file from the remote location, the media server actually has a piece of software on your pc serving it up, which adds another step and potential bottleneck to the situation
> 
> VLC's buffer may be larger than PS media server though...
> 
> ...



xvid is what I've been leaning towards -- was using Handbrake for a while, because it just rips an ISO right into a file, but I've since downloaded the Auto-Gordian-Knot (remember using that back in the day, no auto back then, though. ) because Handbrake doesn't allow me to convert into xvid.

What's your definition of "HD," though?  Anything that's 1080?  I'm fine with encoding everything in 720x480 -- that's big enough for me!  What do you think my average file size should be encoding everything into 480 for 1.5 hour movies?

Now, the last few times I streamed a movie (when it's been jittery), I looked at the "buffer" on the first page of PS3MS, and noticed that it wasn't being filled at all -- have any idea why that would be?


----------



## digibucc (Feb 22, 2010)

mdm-adph said:


> xvid is what I've been leaning towards -- was using Handbrake for a while, because it just rips an ISO right into a file, but I've since downloaded the Auto-Gordian-Knot (remember using that back in the day, no auto back then, though. ) because Handbrake doesn't allow me to convert into xvid.
> 
> What's your definition of "HD," though?  Anything that's 1080?  I'm fine with encoding everything in 720x480 -- that's big enough for me!  What do you think my average file size should be encoding everything into 480 for 1.5 hour movies?
> 
> Now, the last few times I streamed a movie (when it's been jittery), I looked at the "buffer" on the first page of PS3MS, and noticed that it wasn't being filled at all -- have any idea why that would be?



well it depends the bps on audio/video as well as the frame size.  at standard bps & 480p you'd be looking at anywhere from 1-1.6GB for an 1:40 min movie, id imagine. I tend to make them a little bigger than standard, because I watch them on my TV @ 1080 - so even with upscaling and pixel doubling the higher bitrate makes a huge difference.

I consider 720p or higher HD.  if you are going with 480p Vertical (which you are) , than just stick with xvid.  UNLESS you want to package subtitles, extra audio tracks, etc - then you can still use xvid but you'd want to package it in an mkv so you don't have srt and audio tracks in addition to the movie file itself.

AutoGK is a supreme choice, but I just got used to ffmpeg on my MAC, and SUPER seemed to be similar to me (though not in look) but in function/intuitive layout.  whatever you use, I normally cut a 2 minute high action clip from a movie, and re-encoded it under 5 or 6 different settings , to find the best size/quality middleground.


----------



## Taz100420 (Feb 22, 2010)

Well I got my brothers old 80GB sumo model and the 360 has been gone. I thought Id love the 360 forever but the PS3 and its versatility is winning me over lol. They just need to come up with a ISO loader for my backed up games my brother let me use....


----------



## digibucc (Feb 22, 2010)

yeah I hate having to take care of physical discs.  that's why i like steam so much!  but i don't see any kind of loader coming any time soon.  and TBH i'd rather it didn't.

as much as i'd love the convenience, more people would use it to rent/backup , or download/backup and sony would lose out big time.  They still aren't making money per system, and I know blu-ray is the big seller but i'd still like to see them where they belong, above the 360


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 22, 2010)

Can't wait to get Heavy Rain 2Morrow! O man, it can't come soon enough.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 22, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Can't wait to get Heavy Rain 2Morrow! O man, it can't come soon enough.



I know! I tried to cheat with gamefly and "kept" a game i had right before it was released. I had the slot available and everything but they didn't send it to me.  Now it will be months before I get it from them so i'm gonna have to buy it...  still,


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 22, 2010)

digibucc said:


> I know! I tried to cheat with gamefly and "kept" a game i had right before it was released. I had the slot available and everything but they didn't send it to me.  Now it will be months before I get it from them so i'm gonna have to buy it...  still,



lol nice one. 

I traded in Darksiders and Assassins Creed 2 at Game stop and only have to pay $10 for it, I do that a lot. Most people rent but this works for me since I take my time with games, no deadline to meet and its essentially the cost of renting since game stop has good trad in bonus. I got an extra $10 for each game cause I traded in two and its 20 extra per game for 4.


----------



## Taz100420 (Feb 22, 2010)

digibucc said:


> yeah I hate having to take care of physical discs.  that's why i like steam so much!  but i don't see any kind of loader coming any time soon.  and TBH i'd rather it didn't.
> 
> as much as i'd love the convenience, more people would use it to rent/backup , or download/backup and sony would lose out big time.  They still aren't making money per system, and I know blu-ray is the big seller but i'd still like to see them where they belong, above the 360



Well I borrow my games from my brother and "if" they ever make one, ill use it. PS3 games are expensive! But I wont d/l them.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 22, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> lol nice one.
> 
> I traded in Darksiders and Assassins Creed 2 at Game stop and only have to pay $10 for it, I do that a lot. Most people rent but this works for me since I take my time with games, no deadline to meet and its essentially the cost of renting since game stop has good trad in bonus. I got an extra $10 for each game cause I traded in two and its 20 extra per game for 4.



I should do that. I got the card to when I bought my PS3 ... it actually saved me like $20 including the card, system, games, and my 360 trade in.  buying the card first got enough of a discount to cover the cost of the card, and then some 

so I will probably run down there (40min drive  ) trade some stuff in and get it.  just don't want ot get rid of any games, tough decisions


----------



## Taz100420 (Feb 22, 2010)

digibucc said:


> I should do that. I got the card to when I bought my PS3 ... it actually saved me like $20 including the card, system, games, *and my 360 trade in*.  buying the card first got enough of a discount to cover the cost of the card, and then some
> 
> so I will probably run down there (40min drive  ) trade some stuff in and get it.  just don't want ot get rid of any games, tough decisions



You know how much my local game store offered me for my brand new 360 I bought like a month b4? I bought if for $200 from walmart and got tired of it and sold it for my computer and they offered me $50!!!:shadedshu

I mean c'mon! They turn around and sell them for 3x more!!!! Shoot I would took at least $125 for it but I sold it locally and traded my old lappy in for like $250 worth of computer equipment and $100 cash. I made off with more than the game store lol


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 22, 2010)

Taz100420 said:


> You know how much my local game store offered me for my brand new 360 I bought like a month b4? I bought if for $200 from walmart and got tired of it and sold it for my computer and they offered me $50!!!:shadedshu
> 
> I mean c'mon! They turn around and sell them for 3x more!!!! Shoot I would took at least $125 for it but I sold it locally and traded my old lappy in for like $250 worth of computer equipment and $100 cash. I made off with more than the game store lol



craigslist is your friend


----------



## Taz100420 (Feb 22, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> craigslist is your friend


 Yup thats where it sold


----------



## digibucc (Feb 22, 2010)

i got $50 and mine was rrod.  I had already "fixed " it twice and after this third rrod i just wanted it dismantled. $50 toward a ps3 was fine for me.  I bought it used for $100 a year earlier


----------



## Taz100420 (Feb 22, 2010)

digibucc said:


> i got $50 and mine was rrod.  I had already "fixed " it twice and after this third rrod i just wanted it dismantled. $50 toward a ps3 was fine for me.  I bought it used for $100 a year earlier



My brother got a PS3 slim and he said instead of sellin it, he'd give it to me. But I dont play much console games, im more of a computer gamer. But Im thinkin instead of it just chillin on my tv, maybe put it to use.... Folding maybe? They have a PS3 app right?


----------



## digibucc (Feb 22, 2010)

they did on the Phat but i can't find the option on the slim.... am i just slipping?

and the PC is my domain.  between work and play I am on my machines at least 10 and many times 14 or even more hours a day....
aside from getting outside and away from all things electronic - this also makes me want ot lean back and hold a simple controller every once in awhile....


----------



## theonedub (Feb 22, 2010)

Yeah you can Fold, but that OG PS3 uses about 200-240watts and gets around 1k PPD on F@H. I ran it for a long time on my 60gb before I moved to GPU Folding on my PC and can say its not really worth it when it comes down to it (it runs HOT too). 

I do occasionally fold with my slim now, but thats rare- its more efficient energy wise but still a poor producer. 

Dig- on the newer firmwares F@H is a channel in the Life With Playstation App.


----------



## Taz100420 (Feb 22, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Yeah you can Fold, but that OG PS3 uses about 200-240watts and gets around 1k PPD on F@H. I ran it for a long time on my 60gb before I moved to GPU Folding on my PC and can say its not really worth it when it comes down to it (it runs HOT too).
> 
> I do occasionally fold with my slim now, but thats rare- its more efficient energy wise but still a poor producer.
> 
> Dig- on the newer firmwares F@H is a channel in the Life With Playstation App.



If I had another rig that was mine, I would def. fold on it. But any help on F@H is worth it even from a PS3 lol. Im not a point-whore (no offense to anyone ) so any points I make is worth it.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 22, 2010)

^ I hear you, any input is good input for sure. Team #50711 for TPU! in case you were wondering


----------



## Taz100420 (Feb 22, 2010)

Ok Im on and folding for TPU. Now my PS3 is doing some good! lol


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 22, 2010)

Taz100420 said:


> Ok Im on and folding for TPU. Now my PS3 is doing some good! lol



besides wasting energy->making use of that wasted energy


----------



## Taz100420 (Feb 23, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> besides wasting energy->making use of that wasted energy



Exactly


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Feb 23, 2010)

Alright guys Im back!
PSN Username: xerosphoenix or Mult1kill
PS3 Model: 60GB(DEAD but will fix)/ 250GB(SLIM)
Accessories Owned: 1 six axis, 2 dual shock, 1 Blutooth headset, blutooth BR controller
TV Owned: 32"LCD HDTV Sylvania with Logitech 5.1 speakers
Games Purchased: RFOM,Assassin's Creed,Uncharted 2, GTA4,SF4,Little Big Planet,KZ2, DMC4, MGS4, Infamous, BUZZ!
Current Played Game: Uncharted 2(mostly all of them cause new ps3 and all)
Games looking forward to: Gran Turismo 5,  FF13, Kingdom Hearts 3,, Heavenly sword(still want it), Uncharted Drakes Fortune(still want it),White Knight Chronicles,FF13 versus,Resident evil 5, and the one ps3 exclusive rock star game
Blu-ray Movies Purchased: The Host, Harry Potter and the half blood prince


----------



## digibucc (Feb 23, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Can't wait to get Heavy Rain 2Morrow! O man, it can't come soon enough.



ordered it from the egg... first time getting anything other than hardware from them, but it's like $4 off retail and I don't have to drive anywhere.  Ordering tonight(monday) I should have it no later than thursday, probably even wednesday.  I wouldn't get a chance to drive out to GameStop by then anyway so I think it all works out...

still wish I could have got it through GameFly, but I got Bioshock 2 and still haven't returned it so two new releases may be unfair


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 23, 2010)

digibucc said:


> ordered it from the egg... first time getting anything other than hardware from them, but it's like $4 off retail and I don't have to drive anywhere.  Ordering tonight(monday) I should have it no later than thursday, probably even wednesday.  I wouldn't get a chance to drive out to GameStop by then anyway so I think it all works out...
> 
> still wish I could have got it through GameFly, but I got Bioshock 2 and still haven't returned it so two new releases may be unfair



Awesome man. I wish there were some online aspect to it but the game seems vast enough anyways. They were almost tempted to make it a sandbox game, so its kind of like the best of both worlds.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 23, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Awesome man. I wish there were some online aspect to it but the game seems vast enough anyways. They were almost tempted to make it a sandbox game, so its kind of like the best of both worlds.



yeah.  I personally loved indigo prophecy (as i knew it) despite it being entirely based on the bane of modern gaming, QTE.  But every once in awhile it gets done right and is a cross-media masterpiece.  Quantic seems to be able to do that  and expand it so much, that i'll gladly support and enjoy it for sure


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Anyone else play MAG? I just picked it up, and honestly I am very disappointed so far. It seems to be getting ok reviews, but it just seems to lack polish, and feels like playing a giant COD, prob going to try some more tonight, but it gave me a headache this morning so I tossed in Bioshock and let me brain recover a bit.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 23, 2010)

Wow Just spent 4 Hours Playing Heavy Rain and OMG. Its the most Photo Realistic Game I have ever Played. All the characters and environment just seem so movie like, its like DX12 on the PS3 (I can't even see any Aliasing on any of the edges and no In Game Tearing!) Thats the least of it, they introduced soo many clever concepts. I hope more games come out like this, this just justifies why every PS3 Owner bought a PS3.

But really I think the Organic objects like Humans look the most realistic. The Eyes just omg..







 IN FREAKING GAME


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 23, 2010)

looks great!


----------



## digibucc (Feb 23, 2010)

the egg has shipped it from NJ!!...i should be playing it by tomorrow this time  too awesome


----------



## theonedub (Feb 23, 2010)

May pick up Heavy Rain, but March looks like a heavy gaming month between me starting Uncharted 2, and the release of FF13 and GoWIII I will have no time to play anything else.


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 24, 2010)

Gonna try and pick up Heavy Rain tomorrow.


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 24, 2010)

I played the Unchart 2 demo, and it didn't look as good as Heavy Rain.


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 24, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> I played the Unchart 2 demo, and it didn't look as good as Heavy Rain.



True.

But it's still a great game though.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 24, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> I played the Unchart 2 demo, and it didn't look as good as Heavy Rain.



And I thought Uncharted 2 Looked Fing Fantastic before Heavy Rain came out.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Feb 24, 2010)

Just beat Uncharted 2! time to beat it on crushing(finished it on hard) first play through woo!


----------



## Wile E (Feb 24, 2010)

mdm-adph said:


> Thanks for the responses!  At least I know to stick with PS3MS, now.
> 
> But that's the thing, I'm working on re-encoding my digital collection to make playing on something like the PS3 even easier -- what codecs/containers do you suggest? (With long-term storage in mind.)
> 
> ...


Well, ps3MS encodes the video stream to mpeg2 for compatibility and low cpu usage on the host computer, so it take more bandwidth than h.264 would. If your files have no subtitles, tell it to prefer tsmuxer for the video files engine. That way, it won't transcode anything the ps3 does natively. it just demuxes the streams and sends them to the ps3. Also, make sure you set the Maximum Bandwidth in the common transcode settings to 54. There is also a line that allows you to tell ps3ms to never transcode certain file extensions, like avi or mp4 or m4v.

As for encoding, what are you encoding? Do you need subtitles? Do you plan on still streaming to the ps3?

If you aren't doing subs, I suggest h.264 level 4.1 video with AAC sound in an mp4 or m4v container (both the same thing) for compatibility. Keep the same bitrates as your xvid versions, and the quality will be dramatically better. Or, you can lower the bitrate to achieve the same quality, but at a lower file size. Xvid is terrible compared to H.264 in terms of bitrate efficiency. Get with the times, and drop it already. Might consider giving Ripbot264 a try for encoding DVDs and/or Bds. Very easy to use proggy, with sensible presets.

If doing subs, stick with MKV. It's more versatile.

Setting these things up the best for your setup depends entirely on the video content you watch. Subs/no subs, surround/no surround, intended playback devices and methods, etc., etc.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 24, 2010)

Beat Heavy Rain in two sittings only stopping to go to school. Definitely a game to play more than once cause their are more scenes I have yet to see.


----------



## freakshow (Feb 24, 2010)

ok i just dl'ed PS2MS for my pc so i can stream my my media to my ps3 but every time i start ps3ms it ask me to install java again does this happen all the time u start it back up?


----------



## Wile E (Feb 24, 2010)

freakshow said:


> ok i just dl'ed PS2MS for my pc so i can stream my my media to my ps3 but every time i start ps3ms it ask me to install java again does this happen all the time u start it back up?



Not for me. Sounds like a Java issue to me. Is your Java fully up to date?


----------



## freakshow (Feb 24, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Not for me. Sounds like a Java issue to me. Is your Java fully up to date?



yes it updated and it keeps trying to dl an older version


----------



## Wile E (Feb 24, 2010)

Strange. I do not have that issue here. What version of ps3ms are you using? I use the beta. Grabbing the 400 build right now, as a matter in fact.


----------



## freakshow (Feb 24, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Strange. I do not have that issue here. What version of ps3ms are you using? I use the beta. Grabbing the 400 build right now, as a matter in fact.



well im using 1.10.5 cant use the newest one every time i dl it it wont install


----------



## Wile E (Feb 24, 2010)

Did you check the Install as service option in the program? Perhaps it's running as a service in the background, and that's why it won't update.

Otherwise, you have some sort of Windows problem. I'm also using Win 7 x64, with no issues whatsoever.


----------



## freakshow (Feb 24, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Did you check the Install as service option in the program? Perhaps it's running as a service in the background, and that's why it won't update.
> 
> Otherwise, you have some sort of Windows problem. I'm also using Win 7 x64, with no issues whatsoever.



well its not running as a service i was going to but decided not to i will just uninstall java and ps3ms and then just reinstall it and try that out


----------



## Wile E (Feb 24, 2010)

Here's the link to the latest betas, if you need it. http://ps3mediaserver.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=3217


----------



## freakshow (Feb 24, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Here's the link to the latest betas, if you need it. http://ps3mediaserver.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=3217



thx i will give it a try i hope it works i love it when it was working lol


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 24, 2010)

I just finished the AMAZING Uncharted 2 (tbh, I didnt want it to end ) and decided to treat myself to The God Of War Collection (ebay £26.99 delivered, new US import)   I hope it arrives soon 

I was going to wait for the official UK release of the GoW Trilogy............but then I saw the price 

Im thinking about grabbing a US import of Demons Soul's..........I hear its very good, but ultra hard


----------



## freakshow (Feb 24, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> I just finished the AMAZING Uncharted 2 (tbh, I didnt want it to end ) and decided to treat myself to The God Of War Collection (ebay £26.99 delivered, new US import)   I hope it arrives soon
> 
> I was going to wait for the official UK release of the GoW Trilogy............but then I saw the price
> 
> Im thinking about grabbing a US import of Demons Soul's..........I hear its very good, but ultra hard



lol im still playing the first Uncharted lol


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 24, 2010)

freakshow said:


> lol im still playing the first Uncharted lol



Cool, I loved the first one   Uncharted 2 is a 'must own' title also.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Feb 25, 2010)

For anyone that cares,lol: Was looking through gametrailers website found, Halo: Reach. Watched it and it looks really cool, saw some comparisons to KZ2, also noticed a lot of MS owners getting mad at the people that posted the images saying, "Oh its not fair KZ2 has been out for a while now and Halo Reach hasnt even been finished yet"...now what I've learned from computer animaton/ game art.....its gonna look exactly like that when its done so you can still compare. Theres probably just gonna be a few tweaks but honestly nothing worth noticing. Halo reach looks so SO cool though kinda want some of the ps3 owners here to take a look at it I liked it.
Sorry kind of a rant but people are kinda...dumb


Also, why don't people like the gameplay of KZ2? I think its as fun CoD4 Im confused

PS IM NOT TROLLIN!!!lol just discussing for anyone that wants to discuss back


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 25, 2010)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> For anyone that cares,lol: Was looking through gametrailers website found, Halo: Reach. Watched it and it looks really cool, saw some comparisons to KZ2, also noticed a lot of MS owners getting mad at the people that posted the images saying, "Oh its not fair KZ2 has been out for a while now and Halo Reach hasnt even been finished yet"...now what I've learned from computer animaton/ game art.....its gonna look exactly like that when its done so you can still compare. Theres probably just gonna be a few tweaks but honestly nothing worth noticing. Halo reach looks so SO cool though kinda want some of the ps3 owners here to take a look at it I liked it.
> Sorry kind of a rant but people are kinda...dumb
> 
> 
> ...



Halo Reach should be a blinder.....everything ODST should have been 

I dont see any comparison between Killzone 2 and Halo...apart from the fact that they are both FPS'.

Killzone 2 was a very good game, but not as epic as Halo 3.  The main flaw with Killzone 2 is its repeatativeness.  You have to do the shame thing on EVERY mission   At least with Halo 3 you have a bit of variety.

Killzone 2 looked amazing, whilst Halo 3 looked ok......but as we all know, visuals do not always make a game great (look at Crysis)

As for comparing Killzone 2 to CoD 4, thats blasphemy lol


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 25, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Halo Reach should be a blinder.....everything ODST should have been
> 
> I dont see any comparison between Killzone 2 and Halo...apart from the fact that they are both FPS'.
> 
> ...



The only thing bad about KillZone 2 were the controls. THEY WERE HORRIBLE OMG! Game was great, concept, story, graphics but the controls oh god they sucked. I beat the main storyline then sold the game. If it were more like Halo or COD then I would have spent hours playing it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 25, 2010)

Man... ODST... Bungie didn't even know what the hell they where doing with that game.. so many interviews showed so many different thoughts... First ODst was going to be what Reach is... Final was the... Blah..


Now, Killzone 2. I loved the game, but yeah the controller was painful... If that was the first game on the ps3 I played, I'd probably go and sell it.. One thing I prefer over Playstation. TO me, Xbox controller feels so much better with FPS then Playstation.. But, that is me.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 25, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Man... ODST... Bungie didn't even know what the hell they where doing with that game.. so many interviews showed so many different thoughts... First ODst was going to be what Reach is... Final was the... Blah..
> 
> 
> Now, Killzone 2. I loved the game, but yeah the controller was painful... If that was the first game on the ps3 I played, I'd probably go and sell it.. One thing I prefer over Playstation. TO me, Xbox controller feels so much better with FPS then Playstation.. But, that is me.



I'm not talking about the Controller itself. I Pwn in Unreal 3 and MW2 on the PS3. I'm talking about the input lagg from the joy sticks and sensitivity options that Killzone 2 had, I couldn't play online cause It was sooo hard to aim right, just felt wrong.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 25, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> I'm not talking about the Controller itself. I Pwn in Unreal 3 and MW2 on the PS3. I'm talking about the input lagg from the joy sticks and sensitivity options that Killzone 2 had, I couldn't play online cause It was sooo hard to aim right, just felt wrong.



yeah, it was the same with me.. I loved playing Battlefield bad company on the ps3, just Killzone's controls weren't quite right for me..


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Feb 26, 2010)

Yeah I have to agree KZ2's controls are pretty bad, but I think the over all gameplay is pretty damn good, really fun. I still prefer resistance over KZ2

EDIT: god of war 3 demo is out!!! would also want people to add me on PSN Mult1kill


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 26, 2010)

Just beat the God of War 3 demo. RAW...


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 26, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Just beat the God of War 3 demo. RAW...



Pretty sweet isnt it.  A m8 gave me a code to donwload it a couple of months back.....very impressive.  I like the fact that theyve stayed true to the old GoW games, but obviously upgraded the graphics to the next gen 

I hopw my GoW Collection is sat waiting for me when I get home, or I may 



On a side note, ANYONE that loves God of War, please pickup Dantes Inferno.  I started it last night and its f*cking superb!


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 26, 2010)

GOW III must be on the American PSN only, as I couldnt find it!


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 26, 2010)

I hate how... FFXiii is going to be out a week before GOWIII.... Man... that blows. i probably won't play GOWIII for a month or so... 


As for Dantes Inferno... I'm holding for the bargain bin. I hear it's to much like GOW for me to spend that much money.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 26, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> GOW III must be on the American PSN only, as I couldnt find it!



I actually made a US account on my PAL console so I could download it 



Cold Storm said:


> As for Dantes Inferno... I'm holding for the bargain bin. I hear it's to much like GOW for me to spend that much money.



LOl, Dantes inferno being too much like God Of War is a bad thing 

Dantes Inferno IS like God Of War, but then again, every game in this genre is compared to GoW............but that doesnt mean it isnt a great game and well worth a look right now


----------



## digibucc (Feb 26, 2010)

i'm actually not too huge on god of war.  I'll buy it in a few months i'm sure, but it's definitely not worth it on release, for me.  Not that they were bad, it's just a type of gameplay i can't get into for an extended period of time  It's hard for me to put hours upon hours into it, whereas something like Uncharted 2 stole my soul for an amount of time. I got the 1& 2 HD collection, and haven't finished 1 yet , let alone 2 

dante's inferno looked decent, but Yahtzee @ Zero Punc ruins every game that "looks decent" to me....

right now I'm playing Heavy Rain, and hoping to pound some hours out of Dagon Age before the PC release of Bad Company 2... wish me luck   pre-ordered FFXIII ...but I think with this FF release I am at a point in my life where I 1)don't have to b)am unable to , play the game for days on end.  I think it may actually stretch out which will be a nice change  looking forward to XIV as well


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 26, 2010)

I played both the demo of GoW3 and Dante. GoW3 is better than Dante for sure, both gameplay and graphics. I'm not a fan of this type of game just like digi, so I will probably get it when it drop down to $40 or something, or get a used copy.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 26, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> LOl, Dantes inferno being too much like God Of War is a bad thing
> 
> Dantes Inferno IS like God Of War, but then again, every game in this genre is compared to GoW............but that doesnt mean it isnt a great game and well worth a look right now



Sorry, but if I can wait for the real thing, I will.. Just like I am doing now. Yes, I was one of the first to say that the game's demo, Dantes Inferno, was a good feel. But, that doesn't make me feel that What I have played is worth the money to get. Not if the org style would be coming out in a matter of a month and some days... 

Now, if Darksiders was in place of Dantes, meaning if Dantes Inferno came out the time Darksiders did, yeah, I'd do the same to that game.. 

Dantes Inferno doesn't give me enough to go out and grab it. Not via Release dates are involved.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 26, 2010)

ive been playing alot of Demon Souls lately and cant understand why theres so few ppl with the game its an awesome game both online in co op the pvp / pk is fun and the bosses are pretty epic and I love the difficulty factor its nice to have a game thats not cookie cutter casual where i have to play it 1 handed with the other tied behind my back to make it difficult. that said i only wish demon souls had AA its best played on a 720p tv on a 1080p screen the jaggies are horrid.. maybe thats just my PC gamer side showing tho


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 26, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Sorry, but if I can wait for the real thing, I will.. Just like I am doing now. Yes, I was one of the first to say that the game's demo, Dantes Inferno, was a good feel. But, that doesn't make me feel that What I have played is worth the money to get. Not if the org style would be coming out in a matter of a month and some days...
> 
> Now, if Darksiders was in place of Dantes, meaning if Dantes Inferno came out the time Darksiders did, yeah, I'd do the same to that game..
> 
> Dantes Inferno doesn't give me enough to go out and grab it. Not via Release dates are involved.



But, the main problem here is, youve only played the demo, not the full game.  The full game is awesome and its such a shame that you compare it to GoW and this stops you buying it   (unless it comes down to cash)

Dantes Inferno is not a cheap GoW ripoff, but a very good game in its own right 



crazyeyesreaper said:


> ive been playing alot of Demon Souls lately and cant understand why theres so few ppl with the game its an awesome game both online in co op the pvp / pk is fun and the bosses are pretty epic and I love the difficulty factor its nice to have a game thats not cookie cutter casual where i have to play it 1 handed with the other tied behind my back to make it difficult. that said i only wish demon souls had AA its best played on a 720p tv on a 1080p screen the jaggies are horrid.. maybe thats just my PC gamer side showing tho



Yeah, Im looking forward to picking it up at some point


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 26, 2010)

Demon Souls is worth every penny hookeystreet  its the only game ive bought at $60 so far that was worth the $60 i paid lol


----------



## theonedub (Feb 26, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> I hate how... FFXiii is going to be out a week before GOWIII.... Man... that blows. i probably won't play GOWIII for a month or so...
> 
> 
> As for Dantes Inferno... I'm holding for the bargain bin. I hear it's to much like GOW for me to spend that much money.



The reviews say Dante's Inferno is like a last gen title compared to GoW3, so Im waiting for the price to drop as well. 

I'm in the same boat too, March is packed, FFXIII and GoW3?! Going to be hard pressed to find anytime to play either of those. 

OT: Whats up with that Major Pain Mixtape? Wasn't it supposed to drop already? I need something new from Cham, ive played out MM7.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 26, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> But, the main problem here is, youve only played the demo, not the full game.  The full game is awesome and its such a shame that you compare it to GoW and this stops you buying it   (unless it comes down to cash)
> 
> Dantes Inferno is not a cheap GoW ripoff, but a very good game in its own right



I know that Dante's Inferno Isn't a cheap GOW ripoff. I even said it was a great demo.. Just wasn't what would make me grab it at the time..
I even said that if Darksiders, A LofZ/GOW ripoff, was swapped dates with Dante's Inferno I'd grab it then.

the release date is the reason why I'm not getting Dante's Inferno. To me, due to how the release date is, I don't feel the need to grab Dante's Inferno. I got enough stuff going on, Hardware, 60-70h work weeks, life, to make me not want to go and sit down to spend time playing a game.

Why grab a game that you won't even play for 2-3m now? When you can wait the few months, grab it when their trying to "sell" the game?

Do, I want to grab Dante's Inferno? Yes. But, do I feel that the money that I would spend on the game worth it at the time. No.

Money is no issue. If it was, then I'd not be playing the hardware game.




theonedub said:


> The reviews say Dante's Inferno is like a last gen title compared to GoW3, so Im waiting for the price to drop as well.
> 
> I'm in the same boat too, March is packed, FFXIII and GoW3?! Going to be hard pressed to find anytime to play either of those.
> 
> OT: Whats up with that Major Pain Mixtape? Wasn't it supposed to drop already? I need something new from Cham, ive played out MM7.




Yeah, I got two games that will hog my March time.. Hardware now, March is games.. the hopefully I get my old hours back.. lol


As for the OT.. I got Major Pain. Came out Feb 9th and I got one of the first copies, Signed by Cham his self.. Music's great. Venom still coming out March 16th


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 26, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> I know that Dante's Inferno Isn't a cheap GOW ripoff. I even said it was a great demo.. Just wasn't what would make me grab it at the time..
> I even said that if Darksiders, A LofZ/GOW ripoff, was swapped dates with Dante's Inferno I'd grab it then.
> 
> the release date is the reason why I'm not getting Dante's Inferno. To me, due to how the release date is, I don't feel the need to grab Dante's Inferno. I got enough stuff going on, Hardware, 60-70h work weeks, life, to make me not want to go and sit down to spend time playing a game.
> ...



I get what you mean now.  If you wont be able to play it now, wait and grab it when its cheaper


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 26, 2010)

Just got Heavy Rain delivered yesterday. Looks good, but a bit blocky here and there. The gameplay is very refreshingly different from all the run and gun games churned out by everyone.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 26, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> I get what you mean now.  If you wont be able to play it now, wait and grab it when its cheaper



Yeah. Sorry if I made it into a mess.. I guess I was still punch drunk tired and typed away... lol..

Heavy Rain, should be a great game. I want to grab it. Just gotta wait for the time to really do so.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm waiting on Heavy Rain from Gamefly.. needs to come!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Feb 27, 2010)

I may be joining pretty soon, planning on picking up a slim tomorrow. I'm debating on whether to get the 250GB over the 120GB. I had a 20GB model before so either one will be massive compaired to what I was on. I don't plan to put movies directly on it (mainly because it takes forever to copy over HD films), more like streaming them to it through Vuze. I only have $400 so getting the cheaper one would leave me with a good bit to spend on extras, but I know the 250GB is a better deal. What do you guys think?


----------



## theonedub (Feb 27, 2010)

I had the option of swapping my Slim within the return period, but the price premium really isn't worth it. I figure by the time I fill 120gb, 2.5" SATA drives will have come down in price so much that I could upgrade to a 500GB+ for less than the difference now. 

120gb is a lot of room esp if you aren't saving movies to the HDD. I had a 120gb installed in my 60gb OG PS3 and with demos, installs, music, and pics I never came close to filling the drive. I think right now its only 60-70gb used.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Feb 27, 2010)

theonedub said:


> I had the option of swapping my Slim within the return period, but the price premium really isn't worth it. I figure by the time I fill 120gb, 2.5" SATA drives will have come down in price so much that I could upgrade to a 500GB+ for less than the difference now.
> 
> 120gb is a lot of room esp if you aren't saving movies to the HDD. I had a 120gb installed in my 60gb OG PS3 and with demos, installs, music, and pics I never came close to filling the drive. I think right now its only 60-70gb used.



Yeah, I have a feeling the 250GB would be overkill for me. I really want to check out Heavy Rain >.< Gamefly maybe....


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 27, 2010)

bigger hdd is never a overkill!! I need more space!


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 27, 2010)

You want your ps3 back?


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 27, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> You want your ps3 back?



  I'm using mine now...


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 27, 2010)

I meant Soylent. I bought mine from him .


----------



## Soylent Joe (Feb 27, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> I meant Soylent. I bought mine from him .



Haha, nah man. I'm sure you wouldn't want to ship that big thing back across the country anyways  Is it still working good? I actually bought it a little more than 3 years ago.


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah, it's still working great.

It looks better than the slim version, so I hope it will last me for 2 years or so.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Feb 27, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Yeah, it's still working great.
> 
> It looks better than the slim version, so I hope it will last me for 2 years or so.



Yeah I do agree that it looks better than the new ones, but I'm not going to miss lugging it around. I should be able to pack the new one up in my backpack and carry it around no problemo.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 27, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> I may be joining pretty soon, planning on picking up a slim tomorrow. I'm debating on whether to get the 250GB over the 120GB. I had a 20GB model before so either one will be massive compaired to what I was on. I don't plan to put movies directly on it (mainly because it takes forever to copy over HD films), more like streaming them to it through Vuze. I only have $400 so getting the cheaper one would leave me with a good bit to spend on extras, but I know the 250GB is a better deal. What do you guys think?



Grab the 120GB and if you need a bigger HDD in the future, just upgrade it yourself, its very simple 

I have a 160GB HDD in my Phat PS3, but thats because I save XvidHD movies on it


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 28, 2010)

I just picked up Uncharted 2.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Feb 28, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Grab the 120GB and if you need a bigger HDD in the future, just upgrade it yourself, its very simple
> 
> I have a 160GB HDD in my Phat PS3, but thats because I save XvidHD movies on it



Yep that's my plan. With getting the 120GB I'll have about $60 left over for stuff, and with the 250GB I'll have basically none. Went a few places to get it today but all were out, Target should be getting some in Monday morning though. I can't wait >.<


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 28, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> I may be joining pretty soon, planning on picking up a slim tomorrow. I'm debating on whether to get the 250GB over the 120GB. I had a 20GB model before so either one will be massive compaired to what I was on. I don't plan to put movies directly on it (mainly because it takes forever to copy over HD films), more like streaming them to it through Vuze. I only have $400 so getting the cheaper one would leave me with a good bit to spend on extras, but I know the 250GB is a better deal. What do you guys think?



When i was at Gamestop buying a PS3 Slim, all they had left(or so they said) was the 250GB PS3 Slims, so i just bought that. I love the extra space even though i may not use all of it.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 28, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> When i was at Gamestop buying a PS3 Slim, all they had left(or so they said) was the 250GB PS3 Slims, so i just bought that. I love the extra space even though i may not use all of it.



I have a 160GB in mine and so far its been more than enough space.  But if I ever filled it, which I doubt, I would just upgrade the HDD.  I think the 250GB Slim is pretty pointless because of this fact and as we all know, SONY only released the 250GB model because M$ released the Super Elite


----------



## Wile E (Feb 28, 2010)

If the ps3 ever started supporting mkv with full .flac audio and .ass subtitle support, I would need a huge drive, but as it stands, the 120GB I put in my 1st gen 60GB console is more than enough space so far.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 28, 2010)

meh it sucks to have the launch Ps3 20GB model lol which was only released in Japan but i have installed a 180GB and its great since i was thinking of smashing that 20GB in tiny pieces since its just junk now.
I bought the PS3 for £155 brand new lol and my brother had an old 100GB from his laptop which don't use anymore since he bought the WD Scorpio Black 320GB for his laptop.

I think the games that will be coming to my PS3 library soon will be FF13.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 28, 2010)

Finished Heavy Rain yesterday, I recommend anyone who is tired of generic games to buy/rent it, its very good and the game punishes you if you are not attentive enough. Hoping that my friends will pick up FF13 and GoW 3 so that I can game for free. 

Hookey, Sony will release the slim anyway, look what they did with Ps 2? Its the Sony way to release something that is anorexic and packs a huge amount of features, then charge exorbitant price for it. Ps 3 was different, though.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 28, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Finished Heavy Rain yesterday, I recommend anyone who is tired of generic games to buy/rent it, its very good and the game punishes you if you are not attentive enough. Hoping that my friends will pick up FF13 and GoW 3 so that I can game for free.
> 
> Hookey, Sony will release the slim anyway, look what they did with Ps 2? Its the Sony way to release something that is anorexic and packs a huge amount of features, then charge exorbitant price for it. Ps 3 was different, though.



No, I meant they released the 250GB HDD model to combat the Super Elite which comes with a 250GB HDD, not they released the PS3 Slim in general to take on the Super Elite 

Because at first, they only had a 120GB model Slim in production, then suddenly, as M$ released the details of the Super Elite rolleyes, SONY suddenly produced a 250GB Slim.

SONY always release a 'smaller' version of their consoles for some reason.  So a PS3 Slim was inevitable


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 28, 2010)

a super elite you say i lol'd at this because what difference are their apart from getting a 250GB?? people with old PS3 can just install a 1TB HD into their ps3 and would that be called super fat PS3 lol.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 28, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> a super elite you say i lol'd at this because what difference are their apart from getting a 250GB?? people with old PS3 can just install a 1TB HD into their ps3 and would that be called super fat PS3 lol.



Yeah, MS thought that by calling it 'Super' people would think it was upgraded in some way (other then just a big HDD)

I wouldnt really want to install an HDD larger than 500GB in my PS3 because I hear that some system have problems with large drives  (500GB +)


----------



## Soylent Joe (Feb 28, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> meh it sucks to have the launch Ps3 20GB model lol which was only released in Japan but i have installed a 180GB and its great since i was thinking of smashing that 20GB in tiny pieces since its just junk now.
> I bought the PS3 for £155 brand new lol and my brother had an old 100GB from his laptop which don't use anymore since he bought the WD Scorpio Black 320GB for his laptop.




Man, I paid $500 for my launch model 20GB unit. So much fail ;_; I got good use out of it though.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Feb 28, 2010)

I finished heavy rain yesterday it took me 2 days to finish game,will try to finish different ending now,why still waitin for FFXIII


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 1, 2010)

major PS network issue! i cannot play any of my games right now!

http://www.engadget.com/2010/02/28/playstation-network-down-so-are-lots-of-ps3s/


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 1, 2010)

Wow... I hope its not another hacker fing up with the network again. Or even worse I hope they aren't going to use this as an excuse to force us to pay or even worse than that, I hope they aren't changing it to make us force us to pay. 

Either way sucks, I was just about to play MW2 on my PS3.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 1, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Wow... I hope its not another hacker fing up with the network again. Or even worse I hope they aren't going to use this as an excuse to force us to pay or even worse than that, I hope they aren't changing it to make us force us to pay.
> 
> Either way sucks, I was just about to play MW2 on my PS3.



thankfully i dont play any games online. the problem is, no games load right now. it doesnt make any sense. it says the data is corrupt. why would the game data on my hdd be corrupt if they are having network issues?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 1, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> thankfully i dont play any games online. the problem is, no games load right now. it doesnt make any sense. it says the data is corrupt. why would the game data on my hdd be corrupt if they are having network issues?




Yeah that is odd. Did you try disconnecting your Ethernet cable or changing your Connection Settings from wireless to Cable (While still having the cable disconnected) to see if that stops your games from being corrupted


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 1, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Man, I paid $500 for my launch model 20GB unit. So much fail ;_; I got good use out of it though.



damn $500/£320 for the 20GB model?? rip off =/


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 1, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> damn $500/£320 for the 20GB model?? rip off =/



Consoles are always way overpriced on launch   I can remember getting my Japanese PS2 6 months before UK release date   But it cost me £300


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 1, 2010)

Im considering buying bf bc2 for ps3 tomorrow.. should i? or should i get something else?


----------



## theonedub (Mar 1, 2010)

^ Lots of games coming out this month. Maybe wait for one of them? BC2 does look like fun though so either way you will be  

Who else is still playing MW2 multiplayer? PSN: theonedub

Hopefully you guys with the OG models will get your systems fixed. That firmware bug is something else  Doesn't affect my Slim


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 1, 2010)

In my opinion i think Bad Company 2 going put MW2 into shame i actually can't wait to grab this game for the PC.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 1, 2010)

Is PSN still down because of hackers?


----------



## JC316 (Mar 1, 2010)

Not hackers. A Y2K like bug in the PS3 fat. Something about the internal clock is malfunctioning, making it 1999 and it won't work. DO NOT turn your non slim systems on as you may lose all trophy information and other stuff.

My PS3 Slim works just fine.

http://ps3.ign.com/articles/107/1073007p1.html


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 1, 2010)

JC316 said:


> Not hackers. A Y2K like bug in the PS3 fat. Something about the internal clock is malfunctioning, making it 1999 and it won't work. DO NOT turn your non slim systems on as you may lose all trophy information and other stuff.
> 
> My PS3 Slim works just fine.
> 
> http://ps3.ign.com/articles/107/1073007p1.html



lucky me my PS3 is the old japanese 20GB model which doesn't have build in wi-fi haha so i can't connect to PSN so i'm fine over here


----------



## JC316 (Mar 1, 2010)

Doesn't affect me in any way. I have a slim, I have no games that use trophies, and I dont give a rats ass about trophies.


----------



## theonedub (Mar 1, 2010)

From what I have read the problem might correct itself as the clock rolls over to March 1, as the current problem may have something to do with Feb 29th. If that's the case then there will most likely be a firmware update tomorrow as well to fix the issue. 

It seems very similar to the issue that affected the Zunes a little while ago, if you guys remember that.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 1, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> lucky me my PS3 is the old japanese 20GB model which doesn't have build in wi-fi haha so i can't connect to PSN so i'm fine over here



Just asking, why are you saying it's Japanese? I had the same model as you and bought it at the Circuit City right down the road here. They had lots of them (when I got mine).


Haha, that reminds me. I was always having to drill through walls to hook up my 50ft Ethernet line in order to get online with mine. Fun times


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 1, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Just asking, why are you saying it's Japanese? I had the same model as you and bought it at the Circuit City right down the road here. They had lots of them (when I got mine).
> 
> 
> Haha, that reminds me. I was always having to drill through walls to hook up my 50ft Ethernet line in order to get online with mine. Fun times



because whenever i log into my PS3 you see the headlines at the right corner? mine is in japanese and since the 1st PS3 models had hardware PS2 compability i tried putting in a region 2(PAL) copy of my Devil may 3 which didn't work because the PS3 support this "region" and its same story with DVDs they would need to be region 1 or region free if its DVD or PS2 game.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 2, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> because whenever i log into my PS3 you see the headlines at the right corner? mine is in japanese and since the 1st PS3 models had hardware PS2 compability i tried putting in a region 2(PAL) copy of my Devil may 3 which didn't work because the PS3 support this "region" and its same story with DVDs they would need to be region 1 or region free if its DVD or PS2 game.



Ah I see. I thought you were referring to all of the 20GB models as Japanese. Sounds like that sucks though.


----------



## JC316 (Mar 2, 2010)

You know what I love about the PS3? I love how long all of the exclusive games are. I have nearly 5 hours in on Resistance: Fall of man and I am not even half way through. Probably more like 10 hours on MGS4 and I am only just now starting the third act. That was the biggest problem with the Xbox 360, Gears, Gears 2, Halo 3, Halo 3 ODST, Kameo, etc, they were all great games, but short as hell. Most barely cracked the 10 hour mark. I really don't want to pay $60 for a 10 hour game.

Same goes for the non exclusive games, they are too damn short. I beat Assassins Creed 2 in 9 hours. That is pathetic, glad that I rented it through gamefly.


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 2, 2010)

theonedub said:


> ^ Lots of games coming out this month. Maybe wait for one of them? BC2 does look like fun though so either way you will be
> 
> Who else is still playing MW2 multiplayer? PSN: theonedub
> 
> Hopefully you guys with the OG models will get your systems fixed. That firmware bug is something else  Doesn't affect my Slim





kurosagi01 said:


> In my opinion i think Bad Company 2 going put MW2 into shame i actually can't wait to grab this game for the PC.



I haven't play mw2 much on psn honestly. This game will be free because of bby reward zone points  but im not 100% sure i want it. it looks good as far as multiplayer.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 2, 2010)

JC316 said:


> You know what I love about the PS3? I love how long all of the exclusive games are. I have nearly 5 hours in on Resistance: Fall of man and I am not even half way through. Probably more like 10 hours on MGS4 and I am only just now starting the third act. That was the biggest problem with the Xbox 360, Gears, Gears 2, Halo 3, Halo 3 ODST, Kameo, etc, they were all great games, but short as hell. Most barely cracked the 10 hour mark. I really don't want to pay $60 for a 10 hour game.
> 
> Same goes for the non exclusive games, they are too damn short. I beat Assassins Creed 2 in 9 hours. That is pathetic, glad that I rented it through gamefly.



yep, the PS3 exclusives are great value. Its the only reason I own a PS3, for the exclusives....everything else I get on the 360.



kurosagi01 said:


> because whenever i log into my PS3 you see the headlines at the right corner? mine is in japanese and since the 1st PS3 models had hardware PS2 compability i tried putting in a region 2(PAL) copy of my Devil may 3 which didn't work because the PS3 support this "region" and its same story with DVDs they would need to be region 1 or region free if its DVD or PS2 game.



have you tried making yourself a UK account or even a US one so your 'headlines' are in English   It sounds like your PS3 sux!  My PAL 80GB model plays everything


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 2, 2010)

9 hours? You didn't get all the way points and such did you? It took me about 4 days on the 360 (if you do 24 hours) to beat it. I just couldn't sit there and play for hours on end. I loved the game and especially the ending. I cannot wait for AC3.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 2, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> yep, the PS3 exclusives are great value. Its the only reason I own a PS3, for the exclusives....everything else I get on the 360.
> 
> 
> 
> have you tried making yourself a UK account or even a US one so your 'headlines' are in English   It sounds like your PS3 sux!  My PAL 80GB model plays everything



Yes i have made a UK PSN and it still shows my headlines in japanese due to fact its a japanese version of the 20GB,it came in a japanese PS3 box too the whole description is in japanese apart from the playstation 3 and 20GB part lol.
And it only plays NTFS format for PS2 and blu ray/DVD files but since PS3 games are region free im fine with that lol.


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 2, 2010)

Wow, Uncharted 2 is a great game, i think i am almost finished.

Even on my crappy 480i SDTV it still looks great.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 2, 2010)

Rararra these things are still selling like hotcakes everywhere, I can't find any in stock. People must be spending their tax returns on them. I'm going to Target at 8 in the morning to see if I can't get one fresh off the truck. (Talking about teh PS3 Slim)


----------



## Wile E (Mar 3, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> yep, the PS3 exclusives are great value. Its the only reason I own a PS3, for the exclusives....everything else I get on the 360.
> 
> 
> 
> have you tried making yourself a UK account or even a US one so your 'headlines' are in English   It sounds like your PS3 sux!  My PAL 80GB model plays everything



I still get cross platform games on the PS3 because I don't have to pay to play them online. XBox Live Gold is bullshit.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 3, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I still get cross platform games on the PS3 because I don't have to pay to play them online. XBox Live Gold is bullshit.



I hope that stays that way, with all the rumors of Sony thinking about charging PS3 users I'm kind of getting scared.


----------



## freakshow (Mar 3, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> I hope that stays that way, with all the rumors of Sony thinking about charging PS3 users I'm kind of getting scared.



i know what u mean if they start doing that sh*t i know i will be a pissed off.
lets just hope they dont


----------



## JC316 (Mar 4, 2010)

WarEagleAU said:


> 9 hours? You didn't get all the way points and such did you? It took me about 4 days on the 360 (if you do 24 hours) to beat it. I just couldn't sit there and play for hours on end. I loved the game and especially the ending. I cannot wait for AC3.



I didn't bother with all of the side stuff. I didn't get all the way points or the feathers and I didn't really bother with the beat up events or assassination contracts. Just the core story. And yeah, I loved it, cant wait for AC3.


----------



## theonedub (Mar 7, 2010)

Ive been hearing great things about Heavy Rain, maybe when someone is done with it they could work out a temp swap with me?  Just wondering!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 7, 2010)

PS3's have suddenly became a very in-demand item. I've been looking for one for a week and a half. Out of stock on the Egg, Walmart.com, Target.com, overpriced on Amazon, all are pre-ordered at Gamestop, Walmart here hasn't had any in a month, and people have been lining up at Target before they open to try to snag one of the 2 they get in 3 times a week. Craziness.


----------



## JC316 (Mar 7, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I still get cross platform games on the PS3 because I don't have to pay to play them online. XBox Live Gold is bullshit.



Amen Wile E. One of the biggest reasons that I sold my 360.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Mar 7, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> I hope that stays that way, with all the rumors of Sony thinking about charging PS3 users I'm kind of getting scared.



I heard if you were to pay for PSN you would get more than you would from XBL(free qore, ps1 games, psn games etc) that was an assumption but i got pretty excited made me willing to pay if Im getting all of it for free


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 7, 2010)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> I heard if you were to pay for PSN you would get more than you would from XBL(free qore, ps1 games, psn games etc) that was an assumption but i got pretty excited made me willing to pay if Im getting all of it for free



But then your not really getting it for free if you have to pay


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 7, 2010)

Sony would be making a BIG mistake if they start to charge for PSN.  The FREE online play is one of the best perks of owning a PS3.  If you have an internet connection, you shouldnt really have to pay to play games online.  Microsoft are just greedy bastards.  They make shit loads of cash from DLC anyway, so why not let the 360 gamers play online for free :shadedshu

But having said that, XBOX LIVE is superior to PSN.  So by charging for it, would SONY improve it?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 9, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Ive been hearing great things about Heavy Rain, maybe when someone is done with it they could work out a temp swap with me?  Just wondering!



It's a fantastic game. Just finished it yesterday. Great looking game, great story, not worth buying though because it doesn't have too much replay value. Definitely rent it or borrow it from someone if you can. I got it through Gamefly. Today however, I will be buying FFXIII.


----------



## theonedub (Mar 9, 2010)

I was reading your message and was thinking "let me borrow it!" until I read Gamefly  

Im going to be playing FFXIII tonight too, so I guess Heavy Rain will have to wait


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 9, 2010)

It CAN wait, FFXIII is priority!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 9, 2010)

I love FF13. So much better looking on the PS3 than on the Xbox 360 but my 360 version was free!


----------



## theonedub (Mar 10, 2010)

Well I got my copy of FFXIII, time to play for an hour or so before the Sacramento Kings game


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 10, 2010)

Got FFXIII last nite, so far loving it.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 10, 2010)

Anyone recommend buying Yakuza 3?? i have just bought Final Fantasy 13 yesterday for my PS3.


----------



## OrbitzXT (Mar 11, 2010)

WarEagleAU said:


> I love FF13. So much better looking on the PS3 than on the Xbox 360 but my 360 version was free!



I've seen both, there isn't really a difference between them. This motion controller for the PS3 looks interesting though, I can't wait for that.

http://videogames.yahoo.com/events/...med-playstation-move-priced-under-100/1393386


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 11, 2010)

Well to you it doesn't to me you can tell. Especially with the AA for the PS3, they both are beautiful, but it DOES look better on the PS3  Now the motion control thing is interesting to be sure.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 11, 2010)

got it from the egg yesterday... thought i'd throw it in for a quick look...

4 hours later 

loving it.  it traps you right away...  I have never much liked controlling multiple characters in FF games, but it's done well here.  still, i hope there won't be too much of it...

looking forward to this one.  will spread it out and enjoy it much more than previous FFs... partially because i want to but mostly because I have too


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 11, 2010)

Yeah, I don't mind the linear of it, but I do want SOME side quests.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 12, 2010)

http://gdc.gamespot.com/video/6253374/?tag=topslot;thumb;4#toggle_video

The motion controller has a name now...


----------



## JC316 (Mar 13, 2010)

Another short, but kickass game beaten. Batman Arkham Asylum.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 13, 2010)

A lot of my friends were disappointed in FF13 good to hear others are enjoying it.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 15, 2010)

Sometimes I'm so glad I have GameFly. Looks like I will be taking a break from BC2 (PC) and Final Fantasy XIII.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 15, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100315/Capture027.jpg
> 
> Sometimes I'm so glad I have GameFly. Looks like I will be taking a break from BC2 (PC) and Final Fantasy XIII.



yeah i love getting new releases from them  just sent bioshock2 back a few days ago....
I will gladly stay with ff13 and bc2 though.... i haven't beat the first 2 GoWs and am no way gonna try now... too many other games out  

though i know the feeling of a new release on it's way,  happy time


----------



## theonedub (Mar 16, 2010)

Im actually holding off on GoWIII, between FF13 and playing MW2 with my brother, I have no time for another game. Will pick it up for sure though in a few weeks.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 16, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Im actually holding off on GoWIII, between FF13 and playing MW2 with my brother, I have no time for another game. Will pick it up for sure though in a few weeks.



You would choose FFXIII over the sheer awesomeness of God Of War 3?  BLASPHEMY!!!


----------



## digibucc (Mar 16, 2010)

oh for sure, FF over GoW any day.

GoW is: ok story, kinda good gameplay, alright graphics.  annoying as hell with the QTEs.  GoW is not a very good series in my book.

now obviously tons of people love it, i'm just saying it's not my type of game.


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 16, 2010)

I got GOWIII coming  Im super psyched to play it, but i haven't played 1 or 2 though, so i am a bit disappointed with that.


----------



## JC316 (Mar 16, 2010)

freaksavior said:


> I got GOWIII coming  Im super psyched to play it, but i haven't played 1 or 2 though, so i am a bit disappointed with that.



I am currently playing through GOW1 and 2. Kinda reminds me of Ninja Gaiden 2.


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 16, 2010)

Really? I didn't like the gaiden series.. if thats the case, i doubt i'll like this.


----------



## JC316 (Mar 16, 2010)

freaksavior said:


> Really? I didn't like the gaiden series.. if thats the case, i doubt i'll like this.



Pretty much the same basic concept with less wall running. 3rd person, kill wave after wave of bad guy till you reach the massive boss at the end of the level. I am not far in, but that seems to be the idea. Oh and die again..... and again and again and again and then one more time.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 16, 2010)

yeah, no.

the gaiden series is awesome, GoW is repetitive. i can see how the who wave after wave thing is similar, but i think that's where it ends.

I just don't see how they can be too similar, when i love gaiden but really don't like GoW... at least for myself, they are nothing alike.


----------



## JC316 (Mar 16, 2010)

digibucc said:


> yeah, no.
> 
> the gaiden series is awesome, GoW is repetitive. i can see how the who wave after wave thing is similar, but i think that's where it ends.
> 
> I just don't see how they can be too similar, when i love gaiden but really don't like GoW... at least for myself, they are nothing alike.



Insanely hard? Check. 3rd person with bad camera angles? Check. A magic system that is practically worthless? Check. Waves of baddies to slaughter? Check. Combo multipliers for upgrades? Check. Huge fucking bosses that make you cuss? Check.

Gameplay wise, they are almost identical. Ninja Gaiden is faster paced for sure and has much better environment interaction.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 16, 2010)

JC316 said:


> Insanely hard? Check. 3rd person with bad camera angles? Check. A magic system that is practically worthless? Check. Waves of baddies to slaughter? Check. Combo multipliers for upgrades? Check. Huge fucking bosses that make you cuss? Check.
> 
> Gameplay wise, they are almost identical. Ninja Gaiden is faster paced for sure and has much better environment interaction.



i see your point.  I do think gaiden is multiple times harder than GoW. but the rest i have to agree with.  there is more similarity there than i thought...

no QTEs though!! 

i like mythology and all, but ninjas are cooler.  that's probably what makes the difference to me, now that you present it that way!


----------



## jasper1605 (Mar 16, 2010)

for those who would like to discuss the gaiden series.  http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/445123 watch that.  And you will understand the difficulty of it.  It's only 40 seconds long, so a worthy investment of your life


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 16, 2010)

^^^ haha


----------



## JC316 (Mar 16, 2010)

digibucc said:


> i see your point.  I do think gaiden is multiple times harder than GoW. but the rest i have to agree with.  there is more similarity there than i thought...
> 
> no QTEs though!!
> 
> i like mythology and all, but ninjas are cooler.  that's probably what makes the difference to me, now that you present it that way!



I agree, I like the Ninja Gaiden series better too. I played through NG2 on the 360 twice, once on easy, once on warrior.



jasper1605 said:


> for those who would like to discuss the gaiden series.  http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/445123 watch that.  And you will understand the difficulty of it.  It's only 40 seconds long, so a worthy investment of your life



Lmao, yeah, that about covers it.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Mar 17, 2010)

When Gow3 arrives today I think my FF13 will be in stand  by mode till I finish Gow3


----------



## JC316 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Sigh* I see that EA didn't fix the fucking random freeze errors that plague the Madden series. Playing Madden 10, just won the superbowl on a clutch interception, game over, THEN black screen...... No controller support, no PS3 desktop, nothing. Then I hear audio in the background, still nothing.... FUCK!!!


----------



## jasper1605 (Mar 19, 2010)

welcome to the world of EA my friend.  They've been using the same base code since 2003 on that piece of balls game, but it still sells enough copies to make them money so why spend time to fix it? lol.


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 21, 2010)

Ah shit.

My PS3 controller died.(it doesn't turn on anymore, even hooking it up with the charger doesn't work)


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 23, 2010)

After a solid month of raiding all the stores in town, I finally found one 

















Setting up a new PSN ID. I'll be losing all of my old friends and trophies but most of those people I never talked to anyways. So, I'd be happy to join the clubhouse  Here's my info:

Soylent Joe
PSN Username: *Courzilla*
PS3 Model: *120GB Slim* 
Accessories Owned: *Logitech Wireless USB Keyboard*
TV Owned: *Vizio Gallevia 46" (LCD, 1080i) or Panasonic Viera 42" (Plasma, 720p) *
Games Purchased: *LittleBigPlanet, Guitar Hero World Tour & III, Assassin's Creed, Motorstorm, Tony Hawk's Project Crap *
Current Played Game: *LBP and all kinds of demos*
Games looking forward to: *Heavy Rain, Brink, Dead Rising 2, GoW III, Red Dead Redemption, Split/Second *
Blu-ray Movies Purchased: *Iron Man Ultimate 2-Disc S.E., Spider-Man 3*


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 23, 2010)

Very nice.

Love my PS3 Slim, its a great system.


----------



## JC316 (Mar 23, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Love my PS3 Slim, its a great system.



Oh yeah. I am honestly having more fun with the PS3 than I did the Xbox 360.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 23, 2010)

The new model definitely feels...well....cheaper than the old one. That may be in fact because it costs like half of the original price and they had to cut back on some materials. Just little things too like how the old one had the swiveling PS logo on the front and a power switch (very useful, I've already had to unplug the new one once). But, I am loving the size and weight compared to my old one. No contest there


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 23, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> After a solid month of raiding all the stores in town, I finally found one
> 
> http://img52.imageshack.us/img52/3457/ps312.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 23, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> get yourself a media cabinet!!!!



I actually do have one, it's with the 42" Panasonic I listed in my info. I"ll probably move the PS3 to that setup sometime this week and I'll take some pictures of it. It kind of sucks looking at that 1920x1080 picture from 10ft away, everything is so small.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Mar 23, 2010)

i got PS3 for 2months and got already about 15 Bly-rey movies and 10 games now.And cant wait for ps3 motion gaming experience at the end of year(than my nintendo wii, will start to get dusty


----------



## digibucc (Mar 23, 2010)

your constant ebragging gets old arciks.

i'm sorry, i ignore it most of the time. but your posts only ever seem to highlight the new stuff you have, how much you have, or how early you got it.

I bought my slim in december, have over 20 games - 30 if you count PSN downloads.  I have a ton of electronics, including monitors, tvs, top of the line computers, ipods, blackberries, and more.  I have hundreds of games on my computer. *I don't go around saying this all the time because people don't want to hear it.*

talk about how great the system is, talk about how great the games are.  how you want this one or what makes that one better.  

but coming on here and bragging(whether or not your intention, that's what you do) about how much you have/how early you got it - will just force people to stop paying attention.  personally it makes me wish there were an ignore feature.

and I truly am not trying to be rude or mean, I just think you can join the conversation without pointing out to others how much more you have than them.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Mar 23, 2010)

digibucc said:


> your constant ebragging gets old arciks.
> 
> i'm sorry, i ignore it most of the time. but your posts only ever seem to highlight the new stuff you have, how much you have, or how early you got it.
> 
> ...



so what u got problem with it.And i dont get why are u monitoring me.Dont u got something else to do?Or you are so impressed about my postings that you just need to comment me all the time.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 23, 2010)

Arciks said:


> so what u got problem with it.And i dont get why are u monitoring me.Dont u got something else to do?Or you are so impressed about my postings that you just need to comment me all the time.




wow. really?

I am in no way monitoring ,, just the only posts I have ever seen from you are you telling everyone else how much you have. that is really not cool.

comment you all the time? I have never commented to or about you ever before.  I have bit my tongue every time i read one of your posts spouting off about getting a game early, or how much crap you own.

I was just trying to let you know how unseemly that is. that people don't want to read it. the only reason to post it is to give yourself an unwarranted ego boost.

if you don't care whether people can stand to talk to you or not, then by all means - feel free to act like that.  you'll have no friends , but at least you'll know why.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 23, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> After a solid month of raiding all the stores in town, I finally found one
> 
> http://img52.imageshack.us/img52/3457/ps312.jpg
> 
> ...



Shes a beauty, nice one   (PS, nice setup, but get those cables in some trunking, you will thank me l8r lol)



Arciks said:


> i got PS3 for 2months and got already about 15 Bly-rey movies and 10 games now.And cant wait for ps3 motion gaming experience at the end of year(than my nintendo wii, will start to get dusty



TBH m8, the PS Move is probably going to be just as ghey as the Wii   I for one am not going to be jumping around my living room looking like Harry Potter on acid, whilst waving something that looks like a device my wife would break out while Im away 



digibucc said:


> wow. really?
> 
> I am in no way monitoring ,, just the only posts I have ever seen from you are you telling everyone else how much you have. that is really not cool.
> 
> ...



I get what your saying dude.  Constant hardware/game name dropping does get a bit old.  I admittedly talk about games that Ive played early, but its only to say if I think its  or  , not to pretend Im 'l33t' or anything LOL


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 23, 2010)

I bought a used Fat PS3, playing games on my 24" monitor, zero bluray movies, and about 4-5 very old PS3 games, except FFXIII.

Owned.


----------



## jasper1605 (Mar 23, 2010)

PSN username :* jasper1605*
PS3 Model: *60 GB launch (I camped to get it) with 250GB HDD*
Accessories Owned:* PS eye. many controllers lol*
TV Owned: *Samsung 27" 1080i hoping to be samsung pn50b650 sometime in future and 7.1 yamaha/paradigm audio (awesome for sniping)*
Games Purchased: Lots: *most notable: Killzone 2, MGS 4, Uncharted 1 and 2, Infamous, Sega Genesis Compilation, Rockband*
Current Games Playing: *Uncharted 2 on crushing*
Games looking forward to: *FFXIII versus (and only versus), GT5*
Blu-Ray Movies Purchased: *Planet Earth Series, Star Trek, Avatar preorder, Dark Knight, Transformers 1, Wall-E (my fav) Iron Man, Ice Age 1 and 2, and others*


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 24, 2010)

The new and improved Boomroom:

















I gots a list 






I think that a $300 PS3 can be just as good of a "HTPC" as an actual HTPC  Also, it was sounding good through just the two big speakers, but I added the two small Bose ones to the ensemble and it's sounds stinking amazing now in "5 Channel Stereo" or "Matrix" mode. Now all I need is a nice sub to add and I'll be set. Oh, sometimes, or well, a lot of the time while playing a game I'll get an extremely high pitched sound coming out of the speakers (maybe just the new ones). It's not very intrusive but noticeable nonetheless. Any idea what it could be?


----------



## Jaffakeik (Mar 24, 2010)

digibucc said:


> wow. really?
> 
> I am in no way monitoring ,, just the only posts I have ever seen from you are you telling everyone else how much you have. that is really not cool.
> 
> ...



as long as I know this is PS3 tread,So i can talk anything thats in common whit it.So if you dont like that i talking about games or something like that its your problem.Because you are the one who seen that problem, not others.At least they are not so rude and dont blame me for that.but you just must be......
So what I am suppose to talk here about? how my ps3 broke down,and i sended it back to fix it.is this what you want to see?Or how i upgraded my ps3 hdd?I posted only 2 posts that i have such and such games on ps3 and thats was enought for you to blackmail me.You are just jealous and thats all.I put you on ignore list so you can write anything you want I just dont care about your stupidity.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 24, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> The new and improved Boomroom:
> 
> http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/7409/boomroom.jpg
> 
> ...




nice!!


----------



## digibucc (Mar 24, 2010)

Arciks said:


> as long as I know this is PS3 tread,So i can talk anything thats in common whit it.So if you dont like that i talking about games or something like that its your problem.Because you are the one who seen that problem with y posts not others.At least they are not so rude and dont blame me for that.but you just must be......
> So what I am suyppose to talkt here about how my ps3 broke down,and i sended it back to fix it.is this what you want to see?Or how i upgraded my ps3 hdd?I posted only 2 posts that i have such and such games on ps3 and thats was enought for you to blackmail me.You are just jealous and thats all.



you know what, i'm sorry. you are absolutely right.


----------



## jasper1605 (Mar 24, 2010)

e-PRON soylent put some pants on over those boxers in that last picture!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 24, 2010)

I'll have to get some pics of my living room since joe posted up his room (which is awesome btw!).
I've upgraded quite a few things since first getting PS3. TV, slim ps3, some games, etc.

PSN Username: johnnyfiive
PS3 Model: 120GB Slim (Used to have an 80GB, sold it since getting the free 120GB slim)
Accessories Owned: Logitech Harmony Remote
TV Owned: Sharp Aquos 52" (LED LCD 120hz 1080p)
Audio Setup: LG 5.1
Games Purchased: Little Big Planet, FFXIII, God of War Collection, Fight Night Round 3 (better than 4 imo), Uncharted 2, Killzone 2
Current Played Game: God of War 3 (GameFly rental)
Games looking forward to: Gran Turismo 5
Blu-ray Movies Purchased: Star Trek, Inglorious Bastards, and Avatar once it comes out in April


----------



## theonedub (Mar 24, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> The new and improved Boomroom:
> 
> http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/7409/boomroom.jpg
> 
> ...



I used to get a weird high pitch noise when the PS3 was switching between video modes (720p to 1080p, etc), but its stopped on its own. If this only started with the new Bose speakers though, its probably related to them  

The setup looks nice, I'll be expecting my invite


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 24, 2010)

theonedub said:


> I used to get a weird high pitch noise when the PS3 was switching between video modes (720p to 1080p, etc), but its stopped on its own. If this only started with the new Bose speakers though, its probably related to them
> 
> The setup looks nice, I'll be expecting my invite



Yeah, but I wasn't switching resolutions or anything. Also, it only did it while I was playing the GoW III demo and I hear none of it when playing music or anything else. I'll play around a little more with the amp and see if there's some option I forgot about. 




*From what I've concluded, here are the pros of the older and new slim models.*



			
				Pros of Fatties over Slims said:
			
		

> PS2 game compatibility
> More sturdy
> Better non-slip pads on bottom
> Somewhat more stylish
> ...





			
				Pros of Slims over Fatties said:
			
		

> Lighter and thinner
> Somewhat faster HDD (which usually results in quicker load and install times)
> Cheaper
> CPU & GPU dies down to 45nm from 90nm
> No HDD door for replacing takes away from the looks, the hatch is somewhat hidden



I'm not hating on the Slimline models here, they're still great systems. But, adding all of these pros together would have created the perfect console for me personally.


----------



## JC316 (Mar 24, 2010)

Um, I can turn my slim on with the PS button on the controller. You just hold it down.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 24, 2010)

yeah PS button works fine


----------



## theonedub (Mar 24, 2010)

On the Slim you cannot install Linux like you could on the Phat. I used to have a 60gb (w/ upgraded HDD) but I never really used PS2 BC and Linux is handicapped for the most part (no RSX access) so I was willing to give it up to get a Slim mainly for power savings and to cut down on heat.

Noise wise the Slim is quieter minus the actual eject/inserting of a disc- at first I thought mine was broken


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 24, 2010)

Same here Joe, my slim turns on fine using the PS button.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 24, 2010)

yeah i have enough computers to run linux on. I am the type to mod/hack my stuff just because it sounds fun - regardless of whether I will use it or not... i'm not the kind to get an older more expensive(in my area) , harder to find piece of hardware for it though.


----------



## JC316 (Mar 25, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Noise wise the Slim is quieter minus the actual eject/inserting of a disc- at first I thought mine was broken



I did too lol. It is one noisy bastard when loading and ejecting.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 25, 2010)

JC316 said:


> I did too lol. It is one noisy bastard when loading and ejecting.



Make that 3, it was quiet at the time and it actually freaked me out a little 

And yes, I know now that it can turn on with the PS button, thanks. I was just used to tapping it on my old one.


On a different note, is *Heavy Rain* worth full price? I played the demo and found it very very interesting. The fight got my heart racing and the whole thing seemed excellently crafted. But, I don't know if it would be the type of game I want to play over and over like LBP.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 25, 2010)

heavy rain is pretty awesome a fresh gaming style considering all the cookie cutter crap and the difficulty scales very well so anyone can have a challange at there lvl of skill  stories damn good to well worth full price

but im cheap so ill wait for its price to drop simply because i dont have the cash for all the games i want


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 25, 2010)

It hurts my soul to pay $60 for a game. I can get it for $56 from the Egg or for $57.77 at Target after tax and a 10% coupon. Has anyone found it cheaper?

I'm also looking for another controller. Newegg has them for $45 which is $10 cheaper than Target plus I won't have to pay tax. Or I could put up a WTB for one...


----------



## theonedub (Mar 25, 2010)

Im with you guys on Heavy Rain. I am waiting until its cheaper then I will pick it up. I would love it if someone wanted to let me borrow it for shipping costs


----------



## digibucc (Mar 25, 2010)

i would do that onedub - i haven't finished it yet though i'm not playing it atm, so if you could play it and have it back to me in 2-3 weeks that would work...


----------



## theonedub (Mar 25, 2010)

^ That would be great   Just drop me a PM. I've shipped PS3 games and they fit in the USPS Small Flat Rate Boxes for $6 with DC. I have plenty of HEAT too!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 25, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Im with you guys on Heavy Rain. I am waiting until its cheaper then I will pick it up. I would love it if someone wanted to let me borrow it for shipping costs





digibucc said:


> i would do that onedub - i haven't finished it yet though i'm not playing it atm, so if you could play it and have it back to me in 2-3 weeks that would work...



and then you could ship it to me right  

We could get a little TPU game circuit going, but of course for trusted members only.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 25, 2010)

if i'm not ready to play it by time he's done, i would be ok with that.  As you said, trusted members with HEAT only.  I only have 1 rep on HEAT , but it's my game so I'm ok with that


----------



## theonedub (Mar 25, 2010)

PM replied, Im excited  This could be the start of something great!!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 25, 2010)

digibucc said:


> if i'm not ready to play it by time he's done, i would be ok with that.  As you said, trusted members with HEAT only.  I only have 1 rep on HEAT , but it's my game so I'm ok with that




Yeah I'd say 500+ posts with at least a couple positive evals. And of course the borrower pays shipping, is completely liable for the game, who the lender lends to and what they lend is completely up to them. I do think that getting a game from someone else who borrowed it may be a bad idea though. You'd want the lender to get the game back after every borrow to inspect it. If not, you wouldn't know which borrower in the chain messed it up.

Also, if this does go big time, in no way would TPU be responsible for any part of the transaction. Just putting it out there before a mod or someone else does.

Oh, this would also be a good way to boost your amount of good HW evals. If you get the disc back in the same condition or even better than you send it and the borrower did everything right, the lender puts a cookie in the borrower's HW basket  If it's all scratched up and they did a crappy job packaging it, or if it's broken, they get a negative eval (unless they handle replacing it a superb fashion).


----------



## digibucc (Mar 25, 2010)

good idea, and the $6 shipping is no big deal when dealing with full price new releases! so for the games sake you are right, back to owner in between. sending it to onedub tomorrow, and it will go to you next - though that may be a few weeks... 

yeah and as you said, nothing to do with TPU. it's on us what we do, separate from the site.  we can even go email if necessary but i don't think it is as long as we all acknowledge just like BST that they are not responsible.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 25, 2010)

Also, you'd need to make sure that the borrower knows if you'll need the game back anytime soon and the like. Would anyone else currently lurking like to participate?


----------



## jasper1605 (Mar 25, 2010)

wouldn't blockbuster be just as cost effective though?  not to be a downer on anything.  And you can send games for cheaper than the flat rate boxes, the 69 cent padded envelopes fit them perfectly (ps3 games at least) and can be mailed for 4 bucks w/ DC


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 26, 2010)

jasper1605 said:


> wouldn't blockbuster be just as cost effective though?  not to be a downer on anything.  And you can send games for cheaper than the flat rate boxes, the 69 cent padded envelopes fit them perfectly (ps3 games at least) and can be mailed for 4 bucks w/ DC



Well the Blockbusters around here charge $8 for 5 days, we're talking about <$6 for as much time as the lender allows. Usually, I just stick my game in a padded envelope, put 4 stamps on it and stick it in the mailbox. What's DC?


----------



## theonedub (Mar 26, 2010)

DC is delivery confirmation, a must when mailing so the other person doesnt say "never got it"   Maybe we should stick to padded envelopes though then for the cost.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 26, 2010)

theonedub said:


> DC is delivery confirmation, a must when mailing so the other person doesnt say "never got it"   Maybe we should stick to padded envelopes though then for the cost.



I guess we'll leave it up to the lender as to what they want to do. You could say as a general rule of thumb, $8 to the lender through PayPal ($5-6 shipping plus a couple bucks for the hassle) for the package with DC and $5 ($2-3 shipping plus the extra) for just a padded envelope in the mail. Keep for the allotted amount of time, then borrower pays to ship back (DC will be at lender's preference).

So to kind of get things moving, would anyone willing to participate happen to have InFamous or Street Fighter 4? 


*Also, I'm just kind of running my mouth here. I don't know how well this could be implemented and it's most likely better to leave lends and such at the micro level like they have been before now.*


----------



## JC316 (Mar 26, 2010)

Just picked up Uncharted: Drakes Fortune today..... Holy shit am I hooked.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 26, 2010)

JC316 said:


> Just picked up Uncharted: Drakes Fortune today..... Holy shit am I hooked.



Yep, fantastic game.  Pick up part 2 aswell, its even better!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 26, 2010)

id be intrested in the whole borrow thing if i cant find a certain game around here where i am let me know what you guys work out via PM ive got a list of games i want to play 

granted im usually strapped for cash but for shipping a game i think i can come up with that for the games i wish to play haha as up here just to rent a game for 5 days is $9


----------



## digibucc (Mar 26, 2010)

I would also be ok with some members borrowing assassins Creed 2, skate 2, and demon's souls. I have other games but most are older or less popular. ask if you want though.

going to send heavy rain out now.  will PM you onedub shortly, when it's done.


----------



## JC316 (Mar 26, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Yep, fantastic game.  Pick up part 2 aswell, its even better!



Yeah, I played the demo of it, which is what made me get the first one.


----------



## theonedub (Mar 26, 2010)

I only played the first 2-3hrs of Uncharted 2, I played and Platinum Trophied the first, but the second kept giving me head aches with the camera. Maybe its cause I was looking for all the treasures?


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 26, 2010)

digibucc said:


> I would also be ok with some members borrowing assassins Creed 2, skate 2, and demon's souls. I have other games but most are older or less popular. ask if you want though.
> 
> going to send heavy rain out now.  will PM you onedub shortly, when it's done.



I would be interested in AC2. Did you like it? How did it compare to the first? I have number one for the PC and PS3, although I never liked it a whole lot.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 26, 2010)

Does anyone want to send me Demons Soul's to the UK then? 

PS: you guys seen this? :

http://www.maxconsole.net/content.php?39311-God-of-War-III-glitch-gives-full-arsenal-of-weapons


----------



## douglatins (Mar 26, 2010)

PSN User Name: douglatins
PS3 Model: slim 120
Accessories Owned: 1x SixAxis Controller
TV Owned: T240HD
Sound System: None
Games Purchased: MGS4, GOW3
Currently Playing: GOW3
Games Looking Foward To: UDF2
Blu-Ray Movies Purchased: None


----------



## JC316 (Mar 26, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> I would be interested in AC2. Did you like it? How did it compare to the first? I have number one for the PC and PS3, although I never liked it a whole lot.



AC2 improved on the first in every way, but the core gameplay is still there.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 26, 2010)

JC316 said:


> AC2 improved on the first in every way, but the core gameplay is still there.



:/ I'll probably pass on it. I just didn't find the first that fun. But, I'm right there with you on _Uncharted_. I just played the demo for Among Thieves and man my mind was thoroughly blown. Too bad I've only got $40 to spend right now, need $15 moar to get it from Newegg.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 27, 2010)

Woot! I just won Uncharted 2 for $37 shipped! 


Addition: Target will have *Assassin's Creed 2 for $30* (in-store only) starting tomorrow through at least April 3rd. Around here at least.


----------



## JC316 (Mar 27, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Woot! I just won Uncharted 2 for $37 shipped!
> 
> 
> Addition: Target will have *Assassin's Creed 2 for $30* (in-store only) starting tomorrow through at least April 3rd. Around here at least.



Yeah, Gamestop had that deal yesterday. If I hadn't already beaten it through gamefly, I would have picked it up.


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 28, 2010)

I just went out and picked up God of War III and a new controller(my old one died)

Should be awesome.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Mar 28, 2010)

after looking at the playstation store games even the classics, I really REALLY wish some sega saturn games were on here /cry just sayin


----------



## Jaffakeik (Mar 28, 2010)

Why dont they put there big games like 2gb+ all that are on discs should be there aswell


----------



## digibucc (Mar 28, 2010)

Arciks said:


> Why dont they put there big games like 2gb+ all that are on discs should be there aswell



i agree, they have multiple gig psp games but no psone, two, or even smaller ps3 games... makes no sense...


----------



## JC316 (Mar 30, 2010)

Wow, Uncharted: Drakes fortune has one of the most frustrating boss battles I have ever seen. Barely enough ammo? Check. One shot will kill you? Check. Invincible boss till the end section? Check. Ammo in the last area vanishes the second you leave that area? Check. Give you no time to react from a cut scene so you get tenderized by underlings? Check. Your cover is destructible, but theirs isn't? Check.

Finally got past that mofo though.


----------



## DonInKansas (Mar 30, 2010)

Well, add me to the list.  I have been kicking around the idea of buying a console for a while and found an unbeatable deal on a PS3 Slim last week on Hardforum and it got here today.  I haven't owned a console since I sold my PS2 a few years ago and it's quite a culture shock.  Damn I'm old.   I don't own any games or Blurays yet.

Quick question:  Parents/Older siblings out there:  I have a five year old boy that likes playing games.  Are there any age-appropriate games out there for him I should look into picking up?

PSN Username: DonInKansas
PS3 Model:Slim 120GB
Accessories Owned: 1x DualShock Sixaxis, 1 DualShock 3
TV Owned: Vizio 42" VU42LF 1080p
Games Purchased: 
Currently Playing: 
Currently Looking Forward To: My first game 
Blu-Rays Purchased:


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 30, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> Well, add me to the list.  I have been kicking around the idea of buying a console for a while and found an unbeatable deal on a PS3 Slim last week on Hardforum and it got here today.  I haven't owned a console since I sold my PS2 a few years ago and it's quite a culture shock.  Damn I'm old.   I don't own any games or Blurays yet.
> 
> Quick question:  Parents/Older siblings out there:  I have a five year old boy that likes playing games.  Are there any age-appropriate games out there for him I should look into picking up?
> 
> ...




God Of War III maybe? 


No, seriously, what about these:


LittleBigPlanet - this is a must own PS3 title.  You and your son will love it!
Sonic & Sega All-Stars Racing,
How To Train Your Dragon,
Ratchet & Klank series (but they are rated '7' in the UK, but IM sure they dont contain anytihg your son shouldnt see lol)
MX Vs ATV: Reflex
MotorStorm & MotorStorm: Pacific Rift
Lego: Star Wars - The Complete Saga
Lego: Batman,
Lego: Indiana Jones 1 & 2,
Disney Pixar's Up,
Planet 51: The Game,
Star Wars: The Clone Wars - Republic Heroes,
Marvel: Ultimate Alliance 2,
Sonic Unleashed,
The Simpsons Game.

Im sure theres more 'kiddy' friendly games, but I cant think of any right now


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 30, 2010)

+1 to Little Big Planet, its fun.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 31, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> +1 to Little Big Planet, its fun.



It's probably the most re-playable and overall enjoyable game I've ever played. I'm on my second actual playthrough of the Creator Curator levels right now. But, I can say that it is a whole lot more fun when you have a real person there to play with. The online is great but has been laggy in my experience, so I mostly stick to the story or IRL friends. I love to take in the atmosphere of the different level regions, esp. the Indian levels which I think are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## ktr (Mar 31, 2010)

Update! Loving GoW3! Cannot wait for RDR! Still waiting for GT5!

ktr
PSN Username: *teh_stig*
PS3 Model: *60GB*
Accessories Owned: *Blu-ray Remote, 1x Six Axis controller, 1x Dualshock3 Controller, Pelican Charging Station, Fanatec 911 Turbo Wheel*
TV Owned: *LG M237WD-PM 23" 1080P LCD Monitor*
Games Purchased: *God of War III, Grand Theft Auto 4, Uncharted 2: Among Thieves, LittleBigPlanet, Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots, God of War Collection, Burnout Paradise, Bionic Commando Rearmed, Valkyria Chronicles, Battlefield 1943, Gran Turismo 5 Prologue, Fat Princess*
Current Playing: *God of War III*
Games Looking Forward To: *Gran Turismo 5, Red Dead Redemption, Agent, L.A. Noire...yes, lots of R* games!*
Blu-rays Purchased: *None...I rent.*


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 31, 2010)

ktr said:


> Still waiting for GT5!



LOL, I cant helping thinking its going to be poo!  Which would be a shame, since its been in development for nearly 12 years now


----------



## digibucc (Mar 31, 2010)

well i watched the HD video on PSN yesterday and it looked like crap.  the graphics were seriously lacking ... which to me was the main reason to play GT games.  I know a lot of people like the controls in them, but when other older racing games look better, there is an issue.


----------



## ktr (Mar 31, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> LOL, I cant helping thinking its going to be poo!  Which would be a shame, since its been in development for nearly 12 years now



Sure there is going to be disappointment (every game has it), but I have no doubts the game is going to be epic. 



digibucc said:


> well i watched the HD video on PSN yesterday and it looked like crap.  the graphics were seriously lacking ... which to me was the main reason to play GT games.  I know a lot of people like the controls in them, but when other older racing games look better, there is an issue.



You better get your eyes checked, it is the best looking racing game out there by far!


----------



## digibucc (Mar 31, 2010)

ktr said:


> You better get your eyes checked, it is the best looking racing game out there by far!



well idk what to tell ya.  watching the 1080p preview video it looks nowhere near as good as Dirt2 or even Shift.  is there something i am missing?
"get your eyes checked" is not the best suggestion - perhaps you should do the same? see how much sense it makes? this is called a differing of opinion.

It might be the best looking console racing game - but with GT i would expect it to be the best flat out. especially on PS3 with the Cell Processor.  
maybe the video i watched was just a crap example. would someone kindly point me to a proper show-off video?


----------



## theonedub (Mar 31, 2010)

The quality of the HD video on PSN, or any other online distribution of HD media, flat out sucks  Espicially since we have been spoiled with 1080P on our physical BD-ROMs @ ridiculously high bit rates  

I'm optimistic that the game will look great


----------



## ktr (Mar 31, 2010)

digibucc said:


> well idk what to tell ya.  watching the 1080p preview video it looks nowhere near as good as Dirt2 or even Shift.  is there something i am missing?
> "get your eyes checked" is not the best suggestion - perhaps you should do the same? see how much sense it makes? this is called a differing of opinion.
> 
> It might be the best looking console racing game - but with GT i would expect it to be the best flat out. especially on PS3 with the Cell Processor.
> maybe the video i watched was just a crap example. would someone kindly point me to a proper show-off video?



Appreciate your concern for my eyes. 

I don't call this a differ of opinion, for on one side's opinion is based is a compress HD video, and on the other side's opinion is based on playing the actual game (prologue). 

Also, I didn't say "the best looking *console* racing game, but "best looking racing game."

No video, of any game for that matter, can do justice to the actual product. Might I suggest you to try out GT5 Prologue. Just remember that the final product will look even better. 

Now if you want a proper show-off, just look at them screen shots. That is the ACTUAL graphics of the game. Sure, they have been dithered because taking snap shots of any moving video never looks good.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 31, 2010)

My main concern is that its only NOW that game devs (mainly inhouse SONY teams) are getting to grips with the CELL.  But, GT5 has been in development for years.  Will it be running on the crappy nVIDIA GPU or maxing-out the CELL?


----------



## digibucc (Mar 31, 2010)

ktr said:


> Appreciate your concern for my eyes.
> 
> I don't call this a differ of opinion, for on one side's opinion is based is a compress HD video, and on the other side's opinion is based on playing the actual game (prologue).
> 
> ...



i've got prologue coming in a few days - but regardless of what my opinion is based on or yours, they are still opinions.

"the best looking racing game" is not a fact, no matter how "true" it might be. it is an opinion. it is subjective. nothing can objectively be the best.

I'll play Prologue in 2 days tops so then i'll get a better idea.  
i was just stating my opinion based on the 1080 video i dl'd.  

I have downloaded plenty of HD video that got the beauty across - and i plenty understand compression, there is no reason a downloaded video, if actually 1080p and decent rates, that was a whole 40 seconds long should have looked so stale. that's why i assumed it was close enough to the final product - because it's entirely in the realm of technical possibility and to not have it be an accurate representation is just carelessness.

the only way it can not do justice is because you are not controlling it. you don't get that feeling of immersion and and involvement.  but you can pre-render video that looks better than ANY gameplay- and you can download and watch that in HD on your computer - but you think a recording of gameplay video can not possibly be at a high enough quality to accurately represent the graphical quality of said game? you are wrong.

this video may not be accurate, but i am not wrong for assuming it should be.  if it were a little youtube web clip it would be different. when it is labeled 1080p HD then i expect it to be good.


----------



## ktr (Mar 31, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> My main concern is that its only NOW that game devs (mainly inhouse SONY teams) are getting to grips with the CELL.  But, GT5 has been in development for years.  Will it be running on the crappy nVIDIA GPU or maxing-out the CELL?



In-house Sony teams been getting the grips in dev-ing on the PS3 for quite a while now. Remember, you don't set the date of "getting to grips" based on the release of the game, but for the many years it has been development. That said, you are right about the CELL. Great thing about the CELL that it is really good for math computations, so good that you can off load most of the geometry rendering for the RSX to it, thus leading to games like Uncharted 2, God of War III, and GT5. 



digibucc said:


> i've got prologue coming in a few days - but regardless of what my opinion is based on or yours, they are still opinions.



So...you should judge a book by its cover then, eh? I should judge a movie based on its trailer than the movie itself, right?


----------



## digibucc (Mar 31, 2010)

ktr said:


> So...you should judge a book by its cover then, eh? I should judge a movie based on its trailer than the movie itself, right?


what?


----------



## jasper1605 (Apr 1, 2010)

yay for prologue arriving soon!
Great looking game and quite fun too


----------



## Soylent Joe (Apr 2, 2010)

I got Uncharted 2 in the mail today and tried to get a few hours in before I'll have to abandon the PS3 for the weekend since I'm going on vacation. It's a very solid game and you can tell that a lot of time was put into it. The story is interesting and the whole thing feels really natural. My only gripes are that it's super-linear, the gameplay has been getting a little repetitive (I just met the reporters), and that I wasn't able to connect up to the multiplayer. The online problem  was on my end, the PS3 gets hardly any signal from the router where it's at right now. I had to bring the thing down and connect it up to my monitor, 3 ft. away from the router so I could update the system and game in a timely manner. Probably should be looking around for a new wireless router pretty soon...


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 2, 2010)

strange why don't digibucc muck with your posts, of your oders and what you are buying,because almost all here posting the same thing as i posted,but he mocked only with my posts,but now all posting the same and he don't muck about it.So he did monitor only me,and had problems with me only.You are strange digibucc.Anyway u are on ignore list so anything you write i wount see anyway so dont even bother to make your excuses to me.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 2, 2010)

Arciks said:


> strange why dont digibucc muck with your posts, of your oders and what you are buing,because almost all here posting the same thing as i posted,but he mocked only with my,but now all posting the same and he dont moch about it.So he did monitor only me,and had problems with me anly.you are strange digibucc.Anyway u are on ignore list so anything you write i wount see anyway so dont even bother to make your excuses to me.



ermmmmmm, what was that in English?


----------



## digibucc (Apr 2, 2010)

Arciks said:


> strange why dont digibucc muck with your posts, of your oders and what you are buing,because almost all here posting the same thing as i posted,but he mocked only with my,but now all posting the same and he dont moch about it.So he did monitor only me,and had problems with me anly.you are strange digibucc.Anyway u are on ignore list so anything you write i wount see anyway so dont even bother to make your excuses to me.



seriously man, i am sorry for giving you a hard time.  but there is a big difference when 5 posts in a row from you are 

i got this game early, lucky me
I got this game early too, luckier me
i have all this stuff
and this stuff
and i have all this stuff too

and soylent joe mentions he got a new game, and then moves on to talking about a vacation, and then DISCUSSES the game.
if you really can not tell the difference between your posts and that one, i don't really see how i can help you understand it. it's not that complicated of an idea. Joes reasoning was to actually discuss the game in question, whereas you just want to say "yep, got it" ... well, no one cares!  I have tons of crap - more than most. and i work hard for it.  but that's no reason to shove the noses of those who have less in that fact.  this is about sharing common threads, not about showing off. again, not that complicated.

and uh, don't call me out and then say you have me on ignore - first it doesn't work like that, second that is extremely childish.  
either make a comment and be a man to back it up or don't do either, but you can't have it both ways.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 2, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> ermmmmmm, what was that in English?



and it's in english,if you can't read it its your problem mate.
I don't see connection to PS3 in this sentence.So why did u write it?Its 100% off topic


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 2, 2010)

Arciks said:


> and it's in english,if you can't read it its your problem mate.
> I don't see connection to PS3 in this sentence.So why did u write it?Its 100% off topic



I genuinely couldnt understand what you said 

You said "strange why dont digibucc muck with your posts, of your oders and what you are buing"


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 2, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> I genuinely couldnt understand what you said
> 
> You said "strange why dont digibucc muck with your posts, of your oders and what you are buing"



ok I will put it in different words than.
Strange why digibucc was saying that my posts are getting old, when I was writing about what I was buying and ect.But when someone else do the same he dont say to others that they are getting old writing same things as I did before.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 2, 2010)

Arciks said:


> ok I will put it in different words than.
> Strange why digibucc was saying that my posts are getting old, when I was writing about what I was buying and ect.But when someone else do the same he dont say to others that they are getting old writing same things as I did before.



oic, sorry, I didnt get what you meant before


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 2, 2010)

stop mucking up the clubhouse with drama, please.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 2, 2010)

yeah i'm sorry man. this is entirely my fault and i tried to stop it a week ago after i realized what i had done.  i really wish it would just go away.

didn't mean to fill your house with drama Easy, my bad.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 2, 2010)

Back on topic.  Ive just started playing inFAMOUS, after months of it collecting dust on the shelf......should I be *good* or *evil *LOL 

Also, I currently own:

Haze,
Resistance 1 & 2,
Lair,
MGS4,
MotorStorm 2,
LittleBigPlanet,
inFAMOUS,
Killzone 2,
Heavenly Sword,
Uncharted 2,
God Of War Trilogy.

What other good exclusives should I look out for?


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 2, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> stop mucking up the clubhouse with drama, please.



digibucc started it not me.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 2, 2010)

yeah idk.  i don't consider myself a "goody goody" but i don't ever like playing the evil character.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 2, 2010)

digibucc said:


> yeah idk.  i don't consider myself a "goody goody" but i don't ever like playing the evil character.



Yeah, Im sort of the same lol.  Are there any perks to being good?


----------



## digibucc (Apr 2, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Yeah, Im sort of the same lol.  Are there any perks to being good?



it's actually pretty well balanced, ie good/bad have similar powers. I think higher levels good might be a bit more powerful, but im not there yet and doubt it is anything i would notice...


----------



## Soylent Joe (Apr 2, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Back on topic.  Ive just started playing inFAMOUS, after months of it collecting dust on the shelf......should I be *good* or *evil *LOL ?



Be EEEVEEELLLL  It makes your dude look awesome.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 2, 2010)

I need to pick it up.. Infamous.


Now, question.. anyway, besides sending it back, is there to get the "contact manuf," red screen off a PS3? 

A friend of mine bought one for his daughter, 2nd hand. So after a day, boom red screen..


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 2, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> I need to pick it up.. Infamous.
> 
> 
> Now, question.. anyway, besides sending it back, is there to get the "contact manuf," red screen off a PS3?
> ...



YLoD also?  You could bake the motherboard in the oven *there are guides on the net for it).  It worked for my m8


----------



## theonedub (Apr 2, 2010)

Big thanks to digibucc, I got a chance to start Heavy Rain and its pretty good. Its very different, but I am enjoying it a lot.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm working through Heavy Rain too. Would have been a perfect game for "Move", I think. Enjoying it so far...


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 2, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> YLoD also?  You could bake the motherboard in the oven *there are guides on the net for it).  It worked for my m8



no ylod. just the red screen.. Its almost like it needs a real bad firmware update.. I get sound, then boom. red screen.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 2, 2010)

yea ive seen the ylod before as well torn apart and fixed a few PS3 fats using a heat gun it works ive had a bout a 70% success rate


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 2, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> no ylod. just the red screen.. Its almost like it needs a real bad firmware update.. I get sound, then boom. red screen.



mmmm, no YLOD, thats strange   I just found this on a site:

this might work 1. hold ps3 button down whiule turning on so it shuts down 2.lift ur finger and hold it down till u hear 2 fasts beeps 3.put icontroller in wired .4.click the third option u wont lose any thing for doing this

If that doesnt work, the console is knackered


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 3, 2010)

well if i remember right what u mentioned above is forcing the PS3 to spin the fan at a much higher rate to clear out some dust it dosent really do anything that often but sometimes it helps


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 3, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well if i remember right what u mentioned above is forcing the PS3 to spin the fan at a much higher rate to clear out some dust it dosent really do anything that often but sometimes it helps



Nah, the 'full blast fans' trick is holding down the eject button whilst switcing on the main power at the rear


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 3, 2010)

only thing i can think is get a flash drive back up the data on the PS3 and then restore it to factory defaults.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 5, 2010)

Finally got around to playing God of War 3 this weekend. Wow.... such a fantastic game so far!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 5, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> Finally got around to playing God of War 3 this weekend. Wow.... such a fantastic game so far!



Yeah, its amazing!


----------



## JC316 (Apr 8, 2010)

Just beat Aliens vs predator. The marine campaign was pretty bare bones, but still kicked ass. Highly disappointed that you only got to use the smart gun twice in the whole game game. Alien AI sucked balls, but it was still pretty sweet. Predator campaign was by far the most fun. So many different tactics to use and instances where you could use them. Alien campaign sucked big time. There were so many things that the crappy AI could do that you couldn't. Yanking marines into vents and hiding in the hive walls would have been a fantastic addition. On top of that, the controls wouldn't do what they were told to do, 9 times out of 10, I would drop from the ceiling, just to be facing the complete wrong direction. It was thankfully shorter than the other campaigns.

All in all, it was a decent game, good fun. Much easier to overlook the shortcomings if you are a fan of AVP. If you are a fan of the series, I give it a 6/10, if you aren't a fan 5/10. Well worth a rental.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 8, 2010)

Japanese peripheral company, Hori, has created a 720P LCD that attaches to a PlayStation 3 slim allowing for portable gaming. The peripheral is officially licensed by Sony and is set to release in Japan on May 27th for $276.http://www.playstationuniversity.com/playstation-3-portable-hits-japan-3538/


----------



## Soylent Joe (Apr 8, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> http://www.playstationuniversity.com/images/horiportable.jpgJapanese peripheral company, Hori, has created a 720P LCD that attaches to a PlayStation 3 slim allowing for portable gaming. The peripheral is officially licensed by Sony and is set to release in Japan on May 27th for $276.http://www.playstationuniversity.com/playstation-3-portable-hits-japan-3538/



Yeahhhh, I was wondering when they'd release something like this. I had a 7" one that attached to the back of my PS2 slim. Man, I loved that thing. Great for road trips.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 8, 2010)

That is badass!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 8, 2010)

lol i saw that ninja edit


----------



## CDdude55 (Apr 11, 2010)

Just finished God of War III guys.

So fucking awesome.


----------



## reverze (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm considering picking up a Slim PS3 next month off of NewEgg but can't decide.

Would like to enjoy a few of the exclusive titles and also FIFA, NHL, etc on a console.

I can't decide as I already have a great desktop setup, but miss the lack of some of the great sport games available.

I currently have a HTPC on my 47 inch SAMSUNG, but am thinking about using the PS3 for movies and then giving the HTPC to my mom as an upgrade.

So who owns a Slim PS3 and has comments for me?


----------



## JC316 (Apr 11, 2010)

reverze said:


> I'm considering picking up a Slim PS3 next month off of NewEgg but can't decide.
> 
> Would like to enjoy a few of the exclusive titles and also FIFA, NHL, etc on a console.
> 
> ...



Do it. The sports games and exclusives alone are worth it. I game on PC, Wii, PS3, and I had the 360. The PS3 slim took all of my time.


----------



## reverze (Apr 11, 2010)

Hmm tempting.. tell me more!


----------



## JC316 (Apr 11, 2010)

reverze said:


> Hmm tempting.. tell me more!



What more do you want to know? The great thing about the exclusives on the PS3 is how long they are. Most are well over 14 hours with some going over 30 or 40. Sports games are sports games regardless of console. I game on Madden NFL 10 a lot.


----------



## reverze (Apr 11, 2010)

Is there a solid list of exclusives coming out in the future for PS3? Trying to surf through here and google a little, keep getting crap.

How about some people recommend their top games as well.. Please?


----------



## JC316 (Apr 12, 2010)

Uncharted: Drakes Fortune
Resistance: Fall of Man
Metal Gear Solid 4

Those are my top exclusives so far. Still going to get Killzone 2, Resistance 2, and Uncharted 2.

On a side note, I just beat Resistance: Fall of man. That end level is in the top 5 most difficult end levels ever. Nothing will ever top Breakdown for an end level, but this one came close.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Apr 12, 2010)

reverze said:


> Is there a solid list of exclusives coming out in the future for PS3? Trying to surf through here and google a little, keep getting crap.
> 
> How about some people recommend their top games as well.. Please?



I'd also recommend the one's JC pointed out along with their sequels. KZ2 is an alright game but I didn't find it very fun. My personal favorite exclusives are LittleBigPlanet and InFamous. I can't think of a single exclusive that isn't a quality game.

On a side note, I picked up a white controller off of the Egg today so I'll finally be able to play some LBP with real life friends. I was very tempted to get Street Fighter IV with it, but saw that SSF4 was coming out soon so I just left it alone. Do you guys think that SSF4 will be worth the wait and 10 extra bucks? You'll be getting more characters, better online play, along with some other stuff..


----------



## JC316 (Apr 12, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> I'd also recommend the one's JC pointed out along with their sequels. KZ2 is an alright game but I didn't find it very fun. My personal favorite exclusives are LittleBigPlanet and InFamous. I can't think of a single exclusive that isn't a quality game.
> 
> On a side note, I picked up a white controller off of the Egg today so I'll finally be able to play some LBP with real life friends. I was very tempted to get Street Fighter IV with it, but saw that SSF4 was coming out soon so I just left it alone. Do you guys think that SSF4 will be worth the wait and 10 extra bucks? You'll be getting more characters, better online play, along with some other stuff..



Yeah SSIV would be worth $10 extra I think. SFIV kicks ass anyway, I have it on PC though.


----------



## JC316 (Apr 15, 2010)

*Sigh* I hate the downloading patches. I finally finish up work, I get my brand new copy of Uncharted 2 out, I have a few hours free, I pop the disc in and............ There is an update required to play... Yeah, 6 of them to be exact. First one 20MB, no biggie. Second one 118MB!!!!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Apr 15, 2010)

JC316 said:


> *Sigh* I hate the downloading patches. I finally finish up work, I get my brand new copy of Uncharted 2 out, I have a few hours free, I pop the disc in and............ There is an update required to play... Yeah, 6 of them to be exact. First one 20MB, no biggie. Second one 118MB!!!!



Ah dude I'm on chapter 25/26. I don't want it to end ;_;
I'm surprised at how tough this game can be even on easy.




Also, 2 words:


Spoiler



ABOMINABLE SNOWMEN D:


----------



## Wile E (Apr 15, 2010)

JC316 said:


> *Sigh* I hate the downloading patches. I finally finish up work, I get my brand new copy of Uncharted 2 out, I have a few hours free, I pop the disc in and............ There is an update required to play... Yeah, 6 of them to be exact. First one 20MB, no biggie. Second one 118MB!!!!



Disconnect from the internet, and it wont pester you over that.


----------



## DonInKansas (Apr 15, 2010)

If you have a kid, download PAIN.  My 5 year old son LOVES chucking people into destructible settings with a slingshot.  It's hilarious watching him play that game.


----------



## reverze (Apr 16, 2010)

Any chance of another PS3 price drop within the next 2 months do you guys think?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 16, 2010)

Zone of the enders 3 from Hideo Kojima please for PS3 exclusive


----------



## Soylent Joe (Apr 16, 2010)

reverze said:


> Any chance of another PS3 price drop within the next 2 months do you guys think?



I can't see price drops on the console happening anytime soon. They're having a hard enough time keeping up with demand as it is, plus I heard that they're not making much profit off console sales right now anyways. They're selling like hotcakes at $300 now, so why cut profits by lowering the price right now? You only drop the price when you're competing against something or when there's a drop in sales.


----------



## JC316 (Apr 16, 2010)

OK, the train sequence on uncharted 2 sucks monkey balls. First they have the super chopper, then they give you a mini boss that can stop a grenade with his balls and come back for more. Then you get to the lovely snowy area where you have to kill everyone because if you try to escape, even if you stealth killed the ground troops and no one has seen you, two guys appear out of nowhere and kill your ass.


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 16, 2010)

JC316 said:


> OK, the train sequence on uncharted 2 sucks monkey balls. First they have the super chopper, then they give you a mini boss that can stop a grenade with his balls and come back for more. Then you get to the lovely snowy area where you have to kill everyone because if you try to escape, even if you stealth killed the ground troops and no one has seen you, two guys appear out of nowhere and kill your ass.



Dont spoil anything! i just beat uncharted 1


----------



## JC316 (Apr 16, 2010)

freaksavior said:


> Dont spoil anything! i just beat uncharted 1



Believe me, I am very vague on the details. You will know it when you get there and you will agree with me.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 16, 2010)

that is odd JC, that was one of the few games I was able to play through on hard no problem.  I know what area you are talking about and it did take me more than once to get through - but i would say 3 times at the most.

i just sat back and headshot* as much as possible.  always use cover and take your time.  this is very surprising for me as normally games are soo much more frustrating for me than most people.  almost makes me wanna smile  lol sry...


----------



## F1reFly (Apr 16, 2010)

JC316 said:


> OK, the train sequence on uncharted 2 sucks monkey balls. First they have the super chopper, then they give you a mini boss that can stop a grenade with his balls and come back for more. Then you get to the lovely snowy area where you have to kill everyone because if you try to escape, even if you stealth killed the ground troops and no one has seen you, two guys appear out of nowhere and kill your ass.



I didnt find that level any different than the others really. The end boss took me a few times to figure out how to kill him, definitly the most unrealistic, unplausable peice of fictional story i've seen in a while but still a pretty decent and fun game.


----------



## JC316 (Apr 17, 2010)

digibucc said:


> that is odd JC, that was one of the few games I was able to play through on hard no problem.  I know what area you are talking about and it did take me more than once to get through - but i would say 3 times at the most.
> 
> i just sat back and headshot* as much as possible.  always use cover and take your time.  this is very surprising for me as normally games are soo much more frustrating for me than most people.  almost makes me wanna smile  lol sry...



The AI tactic was bum rush with shotguns and pistoles. Only when I found some grenades did it become easy.


----------



## JC316 (Apr 19, 2010)

Just beat Uncharted 2. Thankfully, they toned the end boss down A LOT from Uncharted 1. I only died three times trying to kill him. Fitting ending too.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Apr 22, 2010)

JC316 said:


> Just beat Uncharted 2. Thankfully, they toned the end boss down A LOT from Uncharted 1. I only died three times trying to kill him. Fitting ending too.



Same thing here. I sat down and finished the game, only drying a few times from him. I liked it and thought it was a very well done game with a great story. It took me right at 10 hours to beat on easy. Overall I'd give it a 8/10 with the weak points being that the replay value is very low IMO, the online isn't spectacular, and the normal fights got old to me after a while. But, it's a very pretty game with lots of different beautiful scenes and I'd recommend it to anyone as long as you could get it for less than $40.


----------



## EchoMan (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.playstationuniversity.com/ps3s-gpu-is-now-45nm-results-in-reduced-power-consumption-3687/

"Sony said that the PlayStation 3 Slim would result in the company finding profit on the system. Despite a $100 price drop, the console’s slim repackaging would not only let the hardware break even, but also eventually result in profit for every console sold. Sony may have finally achieved that, as we can now confirm that the platform holder has reduced the PS3’s RSX GPU to 45nm from its previous 65nm chip design."


----------



## Soylent Joe (Apr 26, 2010)

Any of you guys still playing Warhawk? I picked it up for pretty cheap used at GS Saturday and have been having a blast with it. The ground combat is a little lacking IMO but the flying is sick.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 28, 2010)

All right guys. Got a question. My father's PS3, big body, Is starting to freeze. It'll play a game for a few mins then freeze. They say they can play blu-ray's fine, but games it just seems to get to hot..

He's tried the "full fan speed" trick and doesn't help.

So, what can he do?


----------



## Binge (Apr 28, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> All right guys. Got a question. My father's PS3, big body, Is starting to freeze. It'll play a game for a few mins then freeze. They say they can play blu-ray's fine, but games it just seems to get to hot..
> 
> He's tried the "full fan speed" trick and doesn't help.
> 
> So, what can he do?



He can contact Sony and get it repaired, or buy a slim.  Freezing = main memory is pooping out.  No remounting will fix that issue.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 28, 2010)

Binge said:


> He can contact Sony and get it repaired, or buy a slim.  Freezing = main memory is pooping out.  No remounting will fix that issue.



He got the console a few weeks after it came out. My parents are looking for the receipt to contact sony.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 30, 2010)

anyone play the game "shatter?" it is great fun! costs $7.99 and is a very stylish arcade style block breaker. highly recommended!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 30, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> anyone play the game "shatter?" it is great fun! costs $7.99 and is a very stylish arcade style block breaker. highly recommended!



Cool, I will have to look into this.  When you say 'block breaker' do you mean like 'Arkanoid'?

Anyway played through Heavy Rain?  WOW, what a game!  I hope they do more titles like this.


----------



## F1reFly (May 1, 2010)

EchoMan said:


> http://www.playstationuniversity.com/ps3s-gpu-is-now-45nm-results-in-reduced-power-consumption-3687/
> 
> "Sony said that the PlayStation 3 Slim would result in the company finding profit on the system. Despite a $100 price drop, the console’s slim repackaging would not only let the hardware break even, but also eventually result in profit for every console sold. Sony may have finally achieved that, as we can now confirm that the platform holder has reduced the PS3’s RSX GPU to 45nm from its previous 65nm chip design."



But shouldnt they still profit anyway considering how old the hardware is and bulk processed?
I mean its 4 yrs old not counting the 2 years prior the Cell cpu was available. The ram and 7800gtx are pretty darn old enough that they should be priced 80% lower than originally anyway.

Basically, everything within the PS3 is almost a decade old. Just seems to me most of its hardware pieces individually should be had for next to nothing. A company building in bulk should beable to make a $300 PC that technically has more horsepower than the PS3, so i can't help but wonder why unless their just saying that to make consumers think their getting a great deal. 360 xbox has similar hardware yet is a $100 cheaper. I think Sony must have gotten &%^'ed on that Cell cpu.


----------



## DaMulta (May 2, 2010)

Damn I have to say that the PS3 has turned into a media server for sure. I know what to convert my movies into, and I just push them onto it. Also I can stream it from any device in the house, more or less frankly it's really kool.







(LOL)

I'm ready to play some Turbo Street Fighter!
(did everyone watch the cartoon street fighter iv yet?)


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 2, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> Damn I have to say that the PS3 has turned into a media server for sure. I know what to convert my movies into, and I just push them onto it. Also I can stream it from any device in the house, more or less frankly it's really kool.
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100502/psp-folding.jpg
> ...



did you happen to pick up the ps3 eye? it is sorta useless right now, but it does some really cool things like let you capture video and make stop motion movies and stuff. also, it acts as a high tech nanny cam or security system for you setup  because you can remote into your ps3 using the psp and fire up the camera to view it.


----------



## theonedub (May 2, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Any of you guys still playing Warhawk? I picked it up for pretty cheap used at GS Saturday and have been having a blast with it. The ground combat is a little lacking IMO but the flying is sick.



I saw you playing, but I couldn't find my disc for the life of me- did I sell it?!! I sucked at the flying big time, but on the ground, in a tank, or a jetpack I was decent to good  Are there a lot of people still playing and do you think you will by the expansions (I got all three of them)?

Rhino- I didnt know it let you capture video and make movies like that. I have the camera (got it with eye of judgement) to make videos do I need a disc or a DL from the PSN or is it plug and play?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 2, 2010)

I want a PS3 so bad. Wife will do a death blossom if I bring one home.


----------



## HookeyStreet (May 2, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> Damn I have to say that the PS3 has turned into a media server for sure. I know what to convert my movies into, and I just push them onto it. Also I can stream it from any device in the house, more or less frankly it's really kool.
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100502/psp-folding.jpg
> ...



Yep, I stream my Xvid HD (720p BD rips) from the PS3 directly to my PSP anywhere in the house 



TheMailMan78 said:


> I want a PS3 so bad. Wife will do a death blossom if I bring one home.
> 
> http://www.surrealaward.com/avatar/imagemorescifi/scifiwmd10.jpg



I know you hate modern consoles with a passion m8.  But the PS3 is a cool piece of kit


----------



## Wile E (May 2, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I want a PS3 so bad. Wife will do a death blossom if I bring one home.
> 
> http://www.surrealaward.com/avatar/imagemorescifi/scifiwmd10.jpg



Do it anyway, pansy. You think my wife was happy when a $1000 cpu showed up on our doorstep? No she wasn't, but I told her to STFU and get back in the kitchen where she belongs, the man of the house is busy.


----------



## Soylent Joe (May 2, 2010)

theonedub said:


> I saw you playing, but I couldn't find my disc for the life of me- did I sell it?!! I sucked at the flying big time, but on the ground, in a tank, or a jetpack I was decent to good  Are there a lot of people still playing and do you think you will by the expansions (I got all three of them)?



There aren't a ton of active servers after you apply your filters but enough to where finding one isn't really a problem. I'll have to see about those expansions, I didn't even know there were any.



On a side note, I thought I turned my PS3 off Wednesday night but apparently didn't because when I went up there yesterday it was still on (with the SSFIV intro playing). I turned it off for about an hour for it to cool off, and it's working fine. It's really hot in the room where it's at too. I'm surprised at how well it held up, if it was a Xbox it surely would have red ringed. Still though, I freaked.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 2, 2010)

the PS3 is pretty tought my room hits 90'f fairly often even so my PS3 never has an issue from what ive experienced the systems tolerate heat fairly well but break easy under constant temperature changes


----------



## DaMulta (May 3, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Do it anyway, pansy. You think my wife was happy when a $1000 cpu showed up on our doorstep? No she wasn't, but I told her to STFU and get back in the kitchen where she belongs, the man of the house is busy.



lol i would almost put that in my sig


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 3, 2010)

hey guys, shameless plug for my sale thread. but it is relevant here. i am selling a psp slim in excellent edition for $110 shipped to the US lower 48! works great with the PS3!

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=121455


----------



## DaMulta (May 3, 2010)

Dude?

How could you give up your portable remote porn machine to take anywhere around the house with you at any time?


----------



## DonInKansas (May 3, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Do it anyway, pansy. You think my wife was happy when a $1000 cpu showed up on our doorstep? No she wasn't, but I told her to STFU and get back in the kitchen where she belongs, the man of the house is busy.



I thought about doing this once, but the thought of being stabbed in my sleep is not a pleasant one.


----------



## DaMulta (May 3, 2010)

If that happens....then you get go to the Dr. to get some good pills.

It's a win win situation.


Besides, you know that she will run off(I would imagin), and pick up something that was expensive that you would be irtated in her buying with that much money.


----------



## freaksavior (May 3, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I want a PS3 so bad. Wife will do a death blossom if I bring one home.
> 
> http://www.surrealaward.com/avatar/imagemorescifi/scifiwmd10.jpg



Do it anyway. Its not hard to convice the woman. Its blu ray, games, streaming photos of etc. Buy it, "lose" the receipt, and your golden.




Wile E said:


> Do it anyway, pansy. You think my wife was happy when a $1000 cpu showed up on our doorstep? No she wasn't, but I told her to STFU and get back in the kitchen where she belongs, the man of the house is busy.



How did that work out for you?


----------



## Wile E (May 3, 2010)

freaksavior said:


> Do it anyway. Its not hard to convice the woman. Its blu ray, games, streaming photos of etc. Buy it, "lose" the receipt, and your golden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I still have my home, balls and the cpu. I think it worked out well. lol.


----------



## HookeyStreet (May 5, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I still have my home, balls and the cpu. I think it worked out well. lol.



Your an animal Wile! 

Do you still have the wife aswell?  Or did you realise thats something you can live without?


----------



## Cold Storm (May 5, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Your an animal Wile!
> 
> Do you still have the wife aswell?  Or did you realise thats something you can live without?



Oh, he still has the wife aswell.. Nice lady she is. Gotta get ahold of him one night when she's around. Fun times!


----------



## digibucc (May 12, 2010)

picked up a used copy of dante's inferno last week , actually as a second thought.

this game is really good.  I didn't think i'd get this into it but i've been playing it alot.  The atmosphere, gameplay (fighting & puzzles)... it's challenging but not too frustrating.

anyone else give it a go? any pointers or anything?


----------



## HookeyStreet (May 12, 2010)

digibucc said:


> picked up a used copy of dante's inferno last week , actually as a second thought.
> 
> this game is really good.  I didn't think i'd get this into it but i've been playing it alot.  The atmosphere, gameplay (fighting & puzzles)... it's challenging but not too frustrating.
> 
> anyone else give it a go? any pointers or anything?



Cool.  Its no God Of War, but it is a good game in its own rights.


----------



## digibucc (May 12, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Cool.  Its no God Of War, but it is a good game in its own rights.



exactly - which i think is important.  If you try to compare the two too much it's not good for either of them.  I truly get bored with GoW series.  I wasn't going to try Dante assuming it would be just like GoW.  I still have not tried 3 yet, and am looking forward to trying it - but i just couldn't get into the first two anything like I have gotten into Dante.

I think it's the story, but it's also alot to do with the gameplay itself.  I think GoW's upgrade system was more linear, and the action to me is more "visceral" in dante  ....  I also as said am digging the story.  despite the scale of GoW this story just "feels" more epic, more ... i don't even know.  I do not believe in either set of gods/demons but Dante is simply more fun for me


----------



## HookeyStreet (May 13, 2010)

digibucc said:


> exactly - which i think is important.  If you try to compare the two too much it's not good for either of them.  I truly get bored with GoW series.  I wasn't going to try Dante assuming it would be just like GoW.  I still have not tried 3 yet, and am looking forward to trying it - but i just couldn't get into the first two anything like I have gotten into Dante.
> 
> I think it's the story, but it's also alot to do with the gameplay itself.  I think GoW's upgrade system was more linear, and the action to me is more "visceral" in dante  ....  I also as said am digging the story.  despite the scale of GoW this story just "feels" more epic, more ... i don't even know.  I do not believe in either set of gods/demons but Dante is simply more fun for me



I do have to admit that I stopped playing Dantes Inferno to play Uncharted 2, which then lead to God Of War 3, inFAMOUS and currently Alan Wake (on the 360 obviously).  But I do intend on going back to Dantes Inferno and finish it off.  Im pretty sure I had just beaten the giant medusa with the evil nipples lol 

PS: you MUST pick up God Of War III


----------



## digibucc (May 13, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> ...  Im pretty sure I had just beaten the giant medusa with the evil nipples lol
> 
> PS: you MUST pick up God Of War III



I'm a bit past that, just made it about half-way through "anger"

and I will def be getting GoWIII ... the PS3 is just too awesome, even games I would otherwise not get look good  and GoW 3 does look pretty damn good in it's own right


----------



## HookeyStreet (May 13, 2010)

digibucc said:


> I'm a bit past that, just made it about half-way through "anger"
> 
> and I will def be getting GoWIII ... the PS3 is just too awesome, even games I would otherwise not get look good  and GoW 3 does look pretty damn good in it's own right



Agreed.  The PS3 is a great system.  I find myself liking it more and more.  I only purchase exclusive PS3 titles as I get multi-platform titles on the 360.  But the PS3 exclusives are getting more impressive as the game devs figure out what makes the system tick.

God Of War III looks amazing and plays great.  Right from the start, I was like "holy sh!t look at that!".  When my m8s would come round (non PS3 owners) I would whack it on and show them the start of the game and the Neptune fight 



Spoiler



where you defeat him on his horse/scorpion water beast and then gouge his eyes out by clicking L3 & R3 after beating the hell out of him



Digibucc, your a better man than me for holding out for so long .  I had to have it on the release day (I actually got it a day or so early on pre-order  )


----------



## ktr (May 17, 2010)

Can't wait for tomorrow. RDR is gonna be a blast!


----------



## HookeyStreet (May 17, 2010)

ktr said:


> Can't wait for tomorrow. RDR is gonna be a blast!



Trust me, it is m8


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 4, 2010)

So I went to play a cam movie streamin from my PC today. Then the PS3 told me no it can't do that, because it's protcted property.

How in the world did it know what I was playing?


----------



## digibucc (Jun 4, 2010)

it didn't "know" know, it just flagged a security response.  errors in rendering/transcoding or bad settings on the recording device are the most likely imo...

what i mean is: i could make a file that has no real data, but opens in a video player and plays a black screen for 5 minutes.  you could then add a flag to that file telling it that it is protected... then the ps3 would say the same thing it says to you, while having no idea what the video is or whether it is legitimately protected or not...


----------



## Wile E (Jun 5, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> So I went to play a cam movie streamin from my PC today. Then the PS3 told me no it can't do that, because it's protcted property.
> 
> How in the world did it know what I was playing?



What program were you using to stream it?


----------



## wahdangun (Jun 5, 2010)

bro, can u help me, can ps3 actualy played MKV file?

how to setup streaming from PC to PS3 ? i tried before but the video was shuttering,


----------



## digibucc (Jun 5, 2010)

with hd it can do that. wireless g? i just went wired, but if that's not an option you can at least increase the transcode buffer in ps3 media server. if your wireless router has a decent config you can increase tx power if your signal is weak

i don't have it installed now, sry or i would say exactly how...


----------



## wahdangun (Jun 5, 2010)

i use wired(lan) and the buffer cant be set higher than 600mb and it still lag and shutter, its really frustrating, can any one help me?


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 5, 2010)

Wile E said:


> What program were you using to stream it?



media player 11 in 7


----------



## digibucc (Jun 5, 2010)

have you tried ps3 media server?  it can transcode, buffer, and otherwise make the streaming more efficient than wmp native.  it also supports most other files...


----------



## Wile E (Jun 6, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> media player 11 in 7



That's your problem. Stop it. Use PS3 Media Server. Latest Beta here: http://ps3mediaserver.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=3217



wahdangun said:


> i use wired(lan) and the buffer cant be set higher than 600mb and it still lag and shutter, its really frustrating, can any one help me?



A 5000+ BE will struggle to transcode HD content. Does the MKV have subtitles?


----------



## wahdangun (Jun 6, 2010)

Wile E said:


> That's your problem. Stop it. Use PS3 Media Server. Latest Beta here: http://ps3mediaserver.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=3217
> 
> 
> 
> A 5000+ BE will struggle to transcode HD content. Does the MKV have subtitles?



no, i use my second rig, its use AMD X2 215, ram 1 GB, Hdd 640GB wd blue, is that enough for transcoding ?

and i use PS3 Media Server to stream 1080P film that i stored to external 1TB WDmybook


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 6, 2010)

Wile E said:


> That's your problem. Stop it. Use PS3 Media Server. Latest Beta here: http://ps3mediaserver.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=3217
> 
> 
> 
> A 5000+ BE will struggle to transcode HD content. Does the MKV have subtitles?





How is that my problem when it plays just fine in divx player, or windows media player on my PC. Just when I stream it I get a cinima protection 1 error on the PS3.

LOL I use my laptop intel M 1.8ghz 1 gb ddr2 machine to stream with. I don't think I want to try to transcode with it.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 6, 2010)

I prefer TVersity, especailly with transcoding, as I've noticed it is more efficient then PS3 Media Server.


----------



## wahdangun (Jun 7, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> I prefer TVersity, especailly with transcoding, as I've noticed it is more efficient then PS3 Media Server.



but TVersity, was realy hard to configure, it won't stream to my ps3 and always give me DLNA error


----------



## wahdangun (Jun 7, 2010)

ups sorr double post


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 7, 2010)

Im lazy.  I just load the PS3's HDD with XvidHD 720p files, sit back and enjoy


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 7, 2010)

PS3 Media Server is fantastic, it even plays video ISO files. The only problem I have with it, is fast forwarding or rewinding large files, such as MKV files. Other than that, works great.


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 8, 2010)

Ok this PS3 media server is kick ass. I couldn't imagin it transcoding a movie from this laptop, and play it at the same time on the PS3. Yet it did it!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 8, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> Ok this PS3 media server is kick ass. I couldn't imagin it transcoding a movie from this laptop, and play it at the same time on the PS3. Yet it did it!



also check out the new version which is in beta i think it is 1.20.something

it has the ability to pass through the DTS track to your receiver if your receiver can decode it. very awesome for blu-ray rips


----------



## Wile E (Jun 8, 2010)

wahdangun said:


> no, i use my second rig, its use AMD X2 215, ram 1 GB, Hdd 640GB wd blue, is that enough for transcoding ?
> 
> and i use PS3 Media Server to stream 1080P film that i stored to external 1TB WDmybook



If it does not have Subtitles, set ps3 media server up to use TSmuxer first.







Move it to the top of the list, save, and restart. PS3MS will no longer transcode thing the PS3 can read natively.

That cpu is not enough to transcode 1080p on the fly without stuttering, unless you decide to lower quality.



DaMulta said:


> How is that my problem when it plays just fine in divx player, or windows media player on my PC. Just when I stream it I get a cinima protection 1 error on the PS3.
> 
> LOL I use my laptop intel M 1.8ghz 1 gb ddr2 machine to stream with. I don't think I want to try to transcode with it.


See above for no trancoding.

And it's because a PS3 doesn't have Windows DRM stuff built in. Could be a simple issue of unrecognized player, or it could be a DRM encumbered file. Either way, the built in styrsming service in Windows is junk.



newtekie1 said:


> I prefer TVersity, especailly with transcoding, as I've noticed it is more efficient then PS3 Media Server.



Quality is lower, and doesn't handle styled subs properly.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 8, 2010)

a crazy example is i am playing a blu-ray rip 1080p with the DTS track set at 1.5 Mbps and the video track at times hits 65 Mbps  no stutter on my quad core but really you need a nice dual core at 3.0 ghz to do something like that.


----------



## digibucc (Jun 8, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> a crazy example is i am playing a blu-ray rip 1080p with the DTS track set at 1.5 Mbps and the video track at times hits 65 Mbps  no stutter on my quad core but really you need a nice dual core at 3.0 ghz to do something like that.



do you rip and code the rate your self?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 8, 2010)

digibucc said:


> do you rip and code the rate your self?



uh...yea


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 8, 2010)

do the video quality settings work for anyone? if i change them and save the configuration and even restart the program i do not see any sort of quality loss and the bit rate stays the same 

edit: figured it out. i had to uncheck tsmuxer and it has to be a video file that i have not already transcoded using mkv2vob (so an mkv)

edit 2: i also noticed that the current bitrate that pms reads differs from the current bitrate the ps3 reads when hitting select (yes even accounting for the fact the ps3 reads mbps and PMS reads kbps.) pms shows at about double the rating????

edit 3: the maximum transcode buffer is 600 megabytes which translates into 4800 megabits. well, looking aththe transcoding buffer status when watching a movie if it is full it shows 312656159 bytes or 312.66 megabits or 39.08 megabytes. clearly something is wrong here because at the right of watching a full quality mpeg2 h264 rip i hit over 200mbps which means that buffer is wiped out in less than 2 seconds.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 8, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> a crazy example is i am playing a blu-ray rip 1080p with the DTS track set at 1.5 Mbps and the video track at times hits 65 Mbps  no stutter on my quad core but really you need a nice dual core at 3.0 ghz to do something like that.



I stream the audio as PCM and my video bitrate sometimes peaks over 300. I had to cap it at 200, as the ps3 doesn't seem to want to accept more than that without stuttering.

And at 200Mbit/s, it would take 24 seconds to clear the buffer.

PS3MS transcodes to Mpeg2 on the fly, as it takes less cpu, but requires a hell of a lot more bandwidth for the same picture quality. But, PS3MS does use excess bandwidth. I notice no difference when I set it to 200Mb/s cap with 1:1:1 lossless settings. Anything less, and you can get slight blocking or blurring in high action, high detail sequences.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 8, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I stream the audio as PCM and my video bitrate sometimes peaks over 300. I had to cap it at 200, as the ps3 doesn't seem to want to accept more than that without stuttering.



are you sure it is the ps3 that is limited the data rate and not your rig? i have a quad core cpu at 2.66ghz (q9400) and it hiccups as well. the ps3 has 8 processing cores built to crunch a shit ton of data. it could also be your router. even a gigabit router can hiccup at that rate.



> And at 200Mbit/s, it would take 24 seconds to clear the buffer.
> 
> PS3MS transcodes to Mpeg2 on the fly, as it takes less cpu, but requires a hell of a lot more bandwidth for the same picture quality. But, PS3MS does use excess bandwidth. I notice no difference when I set it to 200Mb/s cap with 1:1:1 lossless settings. Anything less, and you can get slight blocking or blurring in high action, high detail sequences.



you definitely using a video file that requires transcoding? and yea, there is a noticeable difference even going from 1:1:1 to 2:2:2 in video quality which is a setting i added for myself. of course i still get peak bitrates at 50-70mbps and 15-20 seconds of that and i am all done. PS3MS is a great program considering it is still being developed but with todays extremely high bitrate movies (like the one i am watching) it simply cannot do the job. of course there really is no alternative yet accept building an htpc.

edit: and considering the convenience of not having to transcode it makes sense to use mkv2vob and get that all out of the way so you never have to worry about stuttering.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 8, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> are you sure it is the ps3 that is limited the data rate and not your rig? i have a quad core cpu at 2.66ghz (q9400) and it hiccups as well. the ps3 has 8 processing cores built to crunch a shit ton of data. it could also be your router. even a gigabit router can hiccup at that rate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, all subtitled movies require transcoding. That's why I want a cfw so bad. I want someone to write a plug-in to allow proper mkv support with styled subs.

No, It's the ps3 that's the limiting factor. I've tried even direct connections to multiple computers. It won't move much more than 300Mbps of data. Which, if you consider the average speed of the HDD, that sounds about right.

And just cap you PS3MS at 200Mb/s. You'll never see a stutter again, unless your computer tries to do something in the middle of a movie. lol. It's plenty enough bandwidth for 1:1:1 settings.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 8, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Yes, all subtitled movies require transcoding. That's why I want a cfw so bad. I want someone to write a plug-in to allow proper mkv support with styled subs.
> 
> No, It's the ps3 that's the limiting factor. I've tried even direct connections to multiple computers. It won't move much more than 300Mbps of data. Which, if you consider the average speed of the HDD, that sounds about right.
> 
> And just cap you PS3MS at 200Mb/s. You'll never see a stutter again, unless your computer tries to do something in the middle of a movie. lol. It's plenty enough bandwidth for 1:1:1 settings.



alright i will give that a try right now and see what happens  

edit: i always thought that limited bandwidth simply meant that it wont allow the bitrate to go above a certain amount.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 8, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> alright i will give that a try right now and see what happens
> 
> edit: i always thought that limited bandwidth simply meant that it wont allow the bitrate to go above a certain amount.



That's all it does, but I bet if you look at the bitrates when the stutter happens, they are really high. That's the only time I got stutter on mine. I just exceeded what the PS3 could take in.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 8, 2010)

Wile E said:


> That's all it does, but I bet if you look at the bitrates when the stutter happens, they are really high. That's the only time I got stutter on mine. I just exceeded what the PS3 could take in.



hrm doesnt work for me. even at 30mbps what happens is it runs out of buffer and starts to stutter. that seems to be my other issue. i have to let the movie fill the buffer if i want it guarenteed to play smoothly at lossless settings. even then it is not guarenteed. remember i am hitting 270mbps in some cases during this movie!


----------



## Wile E (Jun 8, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> hrm doesnt work for me. even at 30mbps what happens is it runs out of buffer and starts to stutter. that seems to be my other issue. i have to let the movie fill the buffer if i want it guarenteed to play smoothly at lossless settings. remember i am hitting 270mbps in some cases during this movie!



Wait, how can you cap it at 30, but it hits 270?

And you can't be killing the buffer. Even at 300Mb/s, you have 16 secs of buffer at 600MB.

What version of ps3ms are you using? And screencap you settings for me.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 8, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Wait, how can you cap it at 30, but it hits 270?
> 
> And you can't be killing the buffer. Even at 300Mb/s, you have 16 secs of buffer at 600MB.
> 
> What version of ps3ms are you using? And screencap you settings for me.



no no, i am capping at 200, but even after say 60 seconds in at around 30mbps the buffer is gone even when i set the buffer to 600. settings are at 1:1:1 in that pic. i am using the 1.20 beta. 

side note: also be advised that if i cap it at 200 and i hit the scene where it hits 270mbps obviously there will be problems there.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 8, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> no no, i am capping at 200, but even after say 60 seconds in at around 30mbps the buffer is gone even when i set the buffer to 600. settings are at 1:1:1 in that pic. i am using the 1.20 beta.
> 
> side note: also be advised that if i cap it at 200 and i hit the scene where it hits 270mbps *obviously there will be problems there.*



No, there shouldn't be at all. It just changes the way it encodes when you set a cap. It uses more compression in those scenes. Thing is, there is already so much excess bandwidth being used, that it doesn't matter. 200Mb/s is still lossless transcoding. 270Mb/s is never needed.

Your buffer emptying means your cpu isn't keeping up. Hell, 600MB is still enough for 4.8sec of buffer at a full 1Gb of bandwidth.

You have a bottleneck somewhere.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 8, 2010)

Wile E said:


> No, there shouldn't be at all. It just changes the way it encodes when you set a cap. It uses more compression in those scenes. Thing is, there is already so much excess bandwidth being used, that it doesn't matter. 200Mb/s is still lossless transcoding. 270Mb/s is never needed.
> 
> Your buffer emptying means your cpu isn't keeping up. Hell, 600MB is still enough for 4.8sec of buffer at a full 1Gb of bandwidth.
> 
> You have a bottleneck somewhere.



well that helps me narrow it down. now that i think about it it probably is because i have a smb share setup to be my media directory. the smb share is actually a NAS that can stream this kind of video on its own so i figured it would not be an issue. but maybe when connected using ps3ms it is failing. let me try a video on my hdd. btw, this is a ubuntu box q9400 with 4 gigs of ddr2 800.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 8, 2010)

nope. i am playing the same movie from the native hdd now. i am watching the buffer and it is empty on the spots that is skips on in the first 20 seconds. is the buffer cpu related or memory related?

edit: noticed you said it is cpu related. hmmm.... i cannot imagine this cpu is causing the problem on this linux system...

edit 2: watching the system monitor and the cpu is hardly being taxed. it could simply be that ps3ms has a lot more developing to be done. i wonder if anyone else is trying to stream a 1080p DTS rip lossless without any transcoding issues? we are talking a steady 40 mbps and in cases as high as 270mbps.


----------



## wahdangun (Jun 8, 2010)

Wile E said:


> If it does not have Subtitles, set ps3 media server up to use TSmuxer first.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100608/ps3media.png
> 
> ...




so, what video format that PS3 support natively?

and i have tried to lower the quality but it wont make different and it still shuttering like hell.

btw i read in PS3MS forum, and they said its possible to use core avi, and it will make use of cuda for transcoding do anyone here succesfull to use cuda for transcoding ?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 8, 2010)

wahdangun said:


> so, what video format that PS3 support natively?
> 
> and i have tried to lower the quality but it wont make different and it still shuttering like hell.
> 
> btw i read in PS3MS forum, and they said its possible to use core avi, and it will make use of cuda for transcoding do anyone here succesfull to use cuda for transcoding ?



cuda for transcoding!!!!???? i must check this out since i have a 9800gtx+ in this linux box


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 8, 2010)

welp, turns out it is an issue with linux. ps3ms for linux does not have the option for enhanced multicore support which is why it is struggling to transcode it on the fly a 1080p movie at 50 mbps. i have it running on my windows 7 box (which does have a faster cpu ) and it runs great. my guess is that even though the cpu on the 7 box is faster 3.0 ghz /more cache versus 2.6 ghz/less cache, it has to do with the enhanced multi core support. damn!


----------



## bruins004 (Jun 8, 2010)

I am going to throw this a bit off topic.
I did like the PS3 until mine decided to take a crap.
Seems like the laser is not reading any discs (bluRay and DVD).
So I called up Sony and they wanted $180 to fix it since it just got out of warranty of course.
I gotta say that is rediculous and I refuse to buy another one (might as well buy a 360 for that price).

Anyone have any ideas or have replaced the laser?


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 8, 2010)

bruins004 said:


> I am going to throw this a bit off topic.
> I did like the PS3 until mine decided to take a crap.
> Seems like the laser is not reading any discs (bluRay and DVD).
> So I called up Sony and they wanted $180 to fix it since it just got out of warranty of course.
> ...



I'm on my 2ed PS3, the 2ed one being a slim.


Replacing the lazer is easy tho, and it is about 60USD from what I remember..


----------



## bruins004 (Jun 8, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> I'm on my 2ed PS3, the 2ed one being a slim.
> 
> 
> Replacing the lazer is easy tho, and it is about 60USD from what I remember..



What happened to your first one?
Any idea where I can find a guide on how to replace this laser.
I must say I am a bit dissapointed in Sony.
They are def. charging way to much to have this replaced.


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 8, 2010)

It was a PS3 fat, and the lazer died on it also. I just bought a slim that was on sale for Xmas instead of fixing it. Yet, I did open it up and cleaned the lazer which made it work again kinnda.


Youtube has lots of guides on how to do it. It's really easy to do it honestly.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 9, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> nope. i am playing the same movie from the native hdd now. i am watching the buffer and it is empty on the spots that is skips on in the first 20 seconds. is the buffer cpu related or memory related?
> 
> edit: noticed you said it is cpu related. hmmm.... i cannot imagine this cpu is causing the problem on this linux system...
> 
> edit 2: watching the system monitor and the cpu is hardly being taxed. it could simply be that ps3ms has a lot more developing to be done. i wonder if anyone else is trying to stream a 1080p DTS rip lossless without any transcoding issues? we are talking a steady 40 mbps and in cases as high as 270mbps.


I play them fine losslessly.



wahdangun said:


> so, what video format that PS3 support natively?
> 
> and i have tried to lower the quality but it wont make different and it still shuttering like hell.
> 
> btw i read in PS3MS forum, and they said its possible to use core avi, and it will make use of cuda for transcoding do anyone here succesfull to use cuda for transcoding ?



It reads most H264, divx/xvid, and VC-1 natively.

Just do what I showed above. Set it to TSmuxer as the decoder, and it will stream the movie in it's native format if the PS3 can read it.

For using CUDA, it's to decode, not encode. You have to install codecs, CoreAVC full edition, and Avisynth and use Avisynth/mencoder as your primary decoder in ps3ms.



Easy Rhino said:


> cuda for transcoding!!!!???? i must check this out since i have a 9800gtx+ in this linux box



Nope, just for decoding. Encoding is still all cpu. CUDA decoding is a little buggy for me at times tho. I think it's primarily because my main card is ATI tho, so ymmv. See above to try.



Easy Rhino said:


> welp, turns out it is an issue with linux. ps3ms for linux does not have the option for enhanced multicore support which is why it is struggling to transcode it on the fly a 1080p movie at 50 mbps. i have it running on my windows 7 box (which does have a faster cpu ) and it runs great. my guess is that even though the cpu on the 7 box is faster 3.0 ghz /more cache versus 2.6 ghz/less cache, it has to do with the enhanced multi core support. damn!



I knew it was a cpu issue. Same shiz happens when I try transcoding 1080p content on my 6400+.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 9, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I knew it was a cpu issue. Same shiz happens when I try transcoding 1080p content on my 6400+.



well if i installed win 7 on this box it would transcode just fine. it isnt the cpu (q9400 @2.6ghz), it is ps3ms and linux  maybe the next update will improve. i guess for now i will just transcode them myself before i watch.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 9, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> well if i installed win 7 on this box it would transcode just fine. it isnt the cpu (q9400 @2.6ghz), it is ps3ms and linux  maybe the next update will improve. i guess for now i will just transcode them myself before i watch.



Any good VM's on linux? I run my PS3MS from an XP VM, as XP and Vista seems to be the most stable platform for PS3MS. 

Win 7 introduced a new codec/media foundation that doesn't always play nice with my preferred method of transcoding (Avisynth/Mencoder).


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 9, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Any good VM's on linux? I run my PS3MS from an XP VM, as XP and Vista seems to be the most stable platform for PS3MS.
> 
> Win 7 introduced a new codec/media foundation that doesn't always play nice with my preferred method of transcoding (Avisynth/Mencoder).



i could install win xp as a vm and give it a shot.


----------



## digibucc (Jun 9, 2010)

is that not kinda ridiculous that a VM running another OS will still be more efficient that PS3ms' native linux app?

obviously it is.... i just cannot believe it is THAT bad.  so sry easy ;(


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 9, 2010)

digibucc said:


> is that not kinda ridiculous that a VM running another OS will still be more efficient that PS3ms' native linux app?
> 
> obviously it is.... i just cannot believe it is THAT bad.  so sry easy ;(



i dont think it will work. i am installing it now. it may work though if all it takes is direct access to the cpu which (thanks to my intel cpu) virtualbox has. we will see 

edit: install virtualbox and the latest psm and it performs about the same on the linux host OS using all 4 cores, 1 gig of ram and all of the proper cpu extentions. ps3 media server just is not optimized for linux yet.


----------



## wahdangun (Jun 10, 2010)

ok, its turns out that several video cant  be played with tsmuxer option, and still require transcoding


so i decide to try install linux on PS3 but suddenly i remember that other OS was broken with latest firmware, so is there some custom firmware for PS3 that re-enable other os support ?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 10, 2010)

wahdangun said:


> ok, its turns out that several video cant  be played with tsmuxer option, and still require transcoding
> 
> 
> so i decide to try install linux on PS3 but suddenly i remember that other OS was broken with latest firmware, so is there some custom firmware for PS3 that re-enable other os support ?



nope.


----------



## wahdangun (Jun 11, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> nope.



oh gee, sony really break my heart,


can't someone sue sony for this,


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 11, 2010)

wahdangun said:


> oh gee, sony really break my heart,
> 
> 
> can't someone sue sony for this,



lawsuits have been filed against FONY about this already 








But they did state in the small print that they could take this option away....its still BS and should be against consumer law to do so!


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 11, 2010)

I thought geohot or some release group got a firmware that reenabled it, though you can be screwed with newer games using a custom firmware.


----------



## wahdangun (Jun 11, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> I thought geohot or some release group got a firmware that reenabled it, though you can be screwed with newer games using a custom firmware.



i don't care if i can't play ps3 games anymore because i buy PS3 just for blue-ray player, btw i'm true PC gamer  and i hate console games (except final fantasy series )


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 11, 2010)

wahdangun said:


> oh gee, sony really break my heart,
> 
> 
> can't someone sue sony for this,



consumers in some countries in europe got some of their money back i guess.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 12, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> I thought geohot or some release group got a firmware that reenabled it, though you can be screwed with newer games using a custom firmware.



It never released. I still haven't updated my PS3 yet. I'm holding out. I don't want features that I paid for removed.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jun 12, 2010)

Do you rip Bluray disc using ur PS3?


----------



## digibucc (Jun 12, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Do you rip Bluray disc using ur PS3?


i don't believe that's possible.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jun 12, 2010)

I read somewhere it was possible under Linux.


----------



## wahdangun (Jun 12, 2010)

yeah, but you forget that linux was taken off by greedy sony.

I hate them now. if just anyone can make custom firmware so I can install linux again.


----------



## digibucc (Jun 12, 2010)

there is no CFW , or anyone that can make it.

GeoHot found a way to exploit the hypervisor memory - 1 layer of like 8 security layers, each getting harder.  he found that and then gave up - and no one has gotten any farther.  no custom firmwares - only suing sony.


----------



## ktr (Jun 12, 2010)

Stupid GeoHot. If he kept his big mouth shut, then we would still have linux. Now he bailed out, even though reassuring that he is gonna get linux back.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 13, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Do you rip Bluray disc using ur PS3?



Nope. Have a BluRay burner.



ktr said:


> Stupid GeoHot. If he kept his big mouth shut, then we would still have linux. Now he bailed out, even though reassuring that he is gonna get linux back.


Can't blame him for Sony's actions. He just found an exploit, and showed the world. Didn't even write anything for it. Sony are the ones to blame. What they did is like using acid to clean a stain on your shirt. All they had to do was patch the hole(clean the stain). 

So if person A stained Person B's shirt, and Person B used acid to clean it, and put a giant hole in it, would you blame Person A or Person B for ruining the shirt?

Althiugh GeoHot is a douche for dangling a carrot, then making absolutely no effort to keep people informed. He's just a glory hound anymore.



digibucc said:


> there is no CFW , or anyone that can make it.
> 
> GeoHot found a way to exploit the hypervisor memory - 1 layer of like 8 security layers, each getting harder.  he found that and then gave up - and no one has gotten any farther.  no custom firmwares - only suing sony.


I still haven't updated mine. There is a different team making a lot of huge progress with system dumps. They are still working on it, so we'll see if a cfw releases. GeoHot is not the only one working on this. http://jaicrab.blogspot.com/


----------



## wahdangun (Jun 13, 2010)

btw, can we revert back to old firmware? is that possible?


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 13, 2010)

Wile E said:


> So if person A stained Person B's shirt, and Person B used acid to clean it, and put a giant hole in it, would you blame Person A or Person B for ruining the shirt?



Person B, no ones stupid enough to clean a shirt with acid.lol. Then again if Person A wasn't f'in around, and didn't create the problem then it would have ever happened. They're really both to blame, but Person B would be the main culprit for not cleaning it up properly.


----------



## ktr (Jun 13, 2010)

wahdangun said:


> btw, can we revert back to old firmware? is that possible?



Nope, unless someone find how to enter debug mode (pandora battery) and run low level code (magic stick).


----------



## digibucc (Jun 13, 2010)

Wile E said:


> ....There is a different team making a lot of huge progress with system dumps. They are still working on it, so we'll see if a cfw releases. GeoHot is not the only one working on this. http://jaicrab.blogspot.com/



I never said or even hinted that GeoHot was the only one trying to crack the ps3.  if anything he is the least likely person to hack it, and surely has put in the least amount of work.

I was answering a question:


Hybrid_theory said:


> I thought geohot or some release group got a firmware that reenabled it, though you can be screwed with newer games using a custom firmware.



still, thanks for the info and clarification.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 14, 2010)

wahdangun said:


> btw, can we revert back to old firmware? is that possible?



On slims you can. It's stored on the drive. All you need is multiple hard drives for it.

On the fats you can't unless you have a dev console, or you mod it with a flasher. The flasher still doesn't allow custom firmwares to run tho. The system checks to see if the installed fw is valid.


----------



## wahdangun (Jun 14, 2010)

Wile E said:


> On slims you can. It's stored on the drive. All you need is multiple hard drives for it.
> 
> On the fats you can't unless you have a dev console, or you mod it with a flasher. The flasher still doesn't allow custom firmwares to run tho. The system checks to see if the installed fw is valid.



flasher ?

btw its useless with slim, they even don't have other os,


----------



## Wile E (Jun 15, 2010)

wahdangun said:


> flasher ?
> 
> btw its useless with slim, they even don't have other os,



Well, it's more like a chip that allows custom flashing. Doesn't bypass the security checks in a PS3 tho, so it's really only any good for down grading right now. The primary one used is called the infectus.


----------



## wahdangun (Jun 15, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Well, it's more like a chip that allows custom flashing. Doesn't bypass the security checks in a PS3 tho, so it's really only any good for down grading right now. The primary one used is called the infectus.



can you give me the link ? 

wow, if thats true I really want to flash my PS3, I want my linux support back.


btw is it worth it to flash or just buy a media player ? 

because its really frustrating me, I can't even watch my 1 TB blue-ray rip, its drive me nuts


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 16, 2010)

Woo! I made my first PSN purchase ever today with Joe Danger (ironically enough). I thought about getting Flower to go along with it but decided against it for the time being. JD is really fun, bright, and fast. I saw some good reviews on it along with the lowish price tag decided to go for it. 30 min. of play put me at only 3% completion so there seems to be a lot to it. It gives you good incentives to replay each track and has just been a lot of fun to play. I'd definitely recommend this to anyone who likes a good platforming motorbike game like Trials or Excitebike.

Also, I was trying to stream a movie to the PS3 with PS3 Media Server and I kept getting some bad bad stuttering. I watched one Sunday and had no problems whatsoever, it was completely smooth. I made sure all downloading programs were off, turned off Boinc just to be safe and nothing changed. I read somewhere to lower the "transcode buffer maximum size" down to 20mb, but that had no effect.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 16, 2010)

wahdangun said:


> can you give me the link ?
> 
> wow, if thats true I really want to flash my PS3, I want my linux support back.
> 
> ...



YHPM on Infectus. And if you have a computer, you can stream your rips to the PS3 over your network in the meantime.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 16, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Woo! I made my first PSN purchase ever today with Joe Danger (ironically enough). I thought about getting Flower to go along with it but decided against it for the time being. JD is really fun, bright, and fast. I saw some good reviews on it along with the lowish price tag decided to go for it. 30 min. of play put me at only 3% completion so there seems to be a lot to it. It gives you good incentives to replay each track and has just been a lot of fun to play. I'd definitely recommend this to anyone who likes a good platforming motorbike game like Trials or Excitebike.
> 
> Also, I was trying to stream a movie to the PS3 with PS3 Media Server and I kept getting some bad bad stuttering. I watched one Sunday and had no problems whatsoever, it was completely smooth. I made sure all downloading programs were off, turned off Boinc just to be safe and nothing changed. I read somewhere to lower the "transcode buffer maximum size" down to 20mb, but that had no effect.



You should give 'Age Of Zombies' a blast


----------



## Wile E (Jun 16, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Woo! I made my first PSN purchase ever today with Joe Danger (ironically enough). I thought about getting Flower to go along with it but decided against it for the time being. JD is really fun, bright, and fast. I saw some good reviews on it along with the lowish price tag decided to go for it. 30 min. of play put me at only 3% completion so there seems to be a lot to it. It gives you good incentives to replay each track and has just been a lot of fun to play. I'd definitely recommend this to anyone who likes a good platforming motorbike game like Trials or Excitebike.
> 
> Also, I was trying to stream a movie to the PS3 with PS3 Media Server and I kept getting some bad bad stuttering. I watched one Sunday and had no problems whatsoever, it was completely smooth. I made sure all downloading programs were off, turned off Boinc just to be safe and nothing changed. I read somewhere to lower the "transcode buffer maximum size" down to 20mb, but that had no effect.



Go back over the previous 2 pages for some ps3ms tips.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 16, 2010)

I missed most of the SONY E3 show, did I miss anything good?

I saw Twisted Metal, which looks like good fun and inFAMOUS 2.  Also, Im ready to eat my words about GT5.....it looks stunning!

The rest of what I saw seemed to be games that would be available on the 360 aswell, but had PS3 exclusive content....which is a bit lame if you ask me...I want SONY exclusive titles.


----------



## AUTOgod (Jun 18, 2010)

would love to join 

PSN Username: AUTOthority
PS3 Model:60GB EU
Accessories Owned: 1x DualShock Sixaxis
TV Owned: SONY KDL-37v5500 1080p
Games Purchased: 
Currently Playing: if anything, uncharted 2
Currently Looking Forward To: something to tempt me......

i do however, refuse to update, on the grounds that sony have removed a feature that i paid for!


----------



## F1reFly (Jun 18, 2010)

Considering Soldner 2 or whatever its called on PSN. i love oldschool side scrollers, anyone know if its worth it?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 18, 2010)

Has anyone played Pixeljunk Shooter? I played the demo earlier, it seemed to be pretty cool. I liked how it mixed in fluid physics with the gameplay.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 22, 2010)

Anyone from UK got bad company 2 on the PS3 lmao that would like to have a game with me or something.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 22, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> Anyone from UK got bad company 2 on the PS3 lmao that would like to have a game with me or something.



Get it for the PC man. A lot of guys on here play. Myself included.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 22, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Get it for the PC man. A lot of guys on here play. Myself included.



Kurosagi, I agree with MailMan.  If youve got a good PC, play BFBC2 on that instead, it HAS to be better 

PS: MailMan, did you pick up a PS3 in the end?  Im sure you were thinking about it, or am I tripping? LOL


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 22, 2010)

Yes, definitly pick up BC2 for PC.

My bro has it on 360 and it just doesn't feel right imo.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 23, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Get it for the PC man. A lot of guys on here play. Myself included.





HookeyStreet said:


> Kurosagi, I agree with MailMan.  If youve got a good PC, play BFBC2 on that instead, it HAS to be better
> 
> PS: MailMan, did you pick up a PS3 in the end?  Im sure you were thinking about it, or am I tripping? LOL





CDdude55 said:


> Yes, definitly pick up BC2 for PC.
> 
> My bro has it on 360 and it just doesn't feel right imo.



I was going to but i bought it on PS3 because my brother would want to play it and my cousin since it work out cheaper than like me and him buy 2 same games and they both have laptop which wouldn't run BFBC2 either way lol.

Anyone got Super Street fighter 4 or Pro evolution soccer 2010 they would like to sell for £10?? lol


----------



## jasper1605 (Jun 24, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Has anyone played Pixeljunk Shooter? I played the demo earlier, it seemed to be pretty cool. I liked how it mixed in fluid physics with the gameplay.



It's not too bad of a game.  The levels toward the end definitely pose a challenge.  I got it for sale 1/2 off I'm not sure if I'd be happy if I paid ten bucks though.  Fat Princess takes the cake (no pun intended lol) for being my fav DLable game.


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 24, 2010)

Finally bought Uncharted 2 & mag for PS3, Whoo I've been playin PC too much, glad to be back for console now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 24, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Finally bought Uncharted 2 & mag for PS3, Whoo I've been playin PC too much, glad to be back for console now



Feels good for a bit heh?  I felt weird at first when I got my PS3.  Still love PC though


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 24, 2010)

yea gaming on the console is a nice change. i could never do it full time though  unless of course i stopped building gaming PCs.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 24, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> yea gaming on the console is a nice change. i could never do it full time though  unless of course i stopped building gaming PCs.



Same here.  You know what I love in PC's, shooting games like BC2 and stuff.  I don't know.  Something about the mouse and keyboard for shooting games...


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 25, 2010)

Still playin FFXIII I left my game for like nearly 2 months without playing it or trying to finish it(thanx too PC game releases) now Im playing it again, feels much better, Im up to Gran Pulse I think its called (similar to FFX Calm Lands) I've been fighting & leveling up so much and still gonna do heaps more, beautiful scenery too, especially those big admanstoise or wateva their called pretty good game, not great though but still good, gonna pop in the amazing uncharted 2 shortly, the first one was great, this one should be AWESOME


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 25, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Still playin FFXIII I left my game for like nearly 2 months without playing it or trying to finish it(thanx too PC game releases) now Im playing it again, feels much better, Im up to Gran Pulse I think its called (similar to FFX Calm Lands) I've been fighting & leveling up so much and still gonna do heaps more, beautiful scenery too, especially those big admanstoise or wateva their called pretty good game, not great though but still good, gonna pop in the amazing uncharted 2 shortly, the first one was great, this one should be AWESOME



i rented uncharted one. i felt the gameplay repetitive. only thing that kept me goin was the story


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 25, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> i rented uncharted one. i felt the gameplay repetitive. only thing that kept me goin was the story



Lol thats what kept me going too but I never got a sense of repetitiveness


----------



## theonedub (Jun 25, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Still playin FFXIII I left my game for like nearly 2 months without playing it or trying to finish it(thanx too PC game releases) now Im playing it again, feels much better, Im up to Gran Pulse I think its called (similar to FFX Calm Lands) I've been fighting & leveling up so much and still gonna do heaps more, beautiful scenery too, especially those big admanstoise or wateva their called pretty good game, not great though but still good, gonna pop in the amazing uncharted 2 shortly, the first one was great, this one should be AWESOME



Just restarted playing FF13 again too, got caught up in a bunch of stuff (AKA Heavy Rain ). Will work on FF13, then finish GoW3, and wrap it all up with Uncharted2.


----------



## REALIN (Jun 25, 2010)

Soon..

it's almost time for me to finally join the PS3 Clubhouse. 

My first console ever!

Will probably arrive next week but I already have Heavy Rain special edition right here.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 25, 2010)

REALIN said:


> My first console ever!



Man, you've really been missing out. Go and try and get an N64, PS1 and a variety of classic systems. Some very great games you've been missing out big time on.


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 25, 2010)

Ok I have been playing Uncharted 2 for about 4hours non stop and all I can say OMFG!!! I haven't played a game like this ever, everything about it so far is brilliant and I can't stop playing too, not gonna spoil it but Im up to a train part, thats all Im gonna say but shitty thing is my PS3 froze WTF that ruined the whole thing, ah well, that game must be using all of the PS3's power but yeah, amazing so far and funny as hell too luv the humor in this game, luv everything about this game so far

So if you haven't played this game yet and have left it for over 6months like me, slap yourself and buy it now


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 25, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Ok I have been playing Uncharted 2 for about 4hours non stop and all I can say OMFG!!! I haven't played a game like this ever, everything about it so far is brilliant and I can't stop playing too, not gonna spoil it but Im up to a train part, thats all Im gonna say but shitty thing is my PS3 froze WTF that ruined the whole thing, ah well, that game must be using all of the PS3's power but yeah, amazing so far and funny as hell too luv the humor in this game, luv everything about this game so far
> 
> So if you haven't played this game yet and have left it for over 6months like me, slap yourself and buy it now



Not to be rude but I don't think you could spoil anything for us now. I mean, everyone in their right mind has played this game already


----------



## theonedub (Jun 25, 2010)

Hey I only got about 2hrs in before I stopped playing  Its on my list. Funny thing is I let my brother borrow it and he returned it the next day- done


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 25, 2010)

I have bought White Knight Chronicles and i have to say its pretty good game to buy for £20 brand new and a ps3 exclusive


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 25, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Ok I have been playing Uncharted 2 for about 4hours non stop and all I can say OMFG!!! I haven't played a game like this ever, everything about it so far is brilliant and I can't stop playing too, not gonna spoil it but Im up to a train part, thats all Im gonna say but shitty thing is my PS3 froze WTF that ruined the whole thing, ah well, that game must be using all of the PS3's power but yeah, amazing so far and funny as hell too luv the humor in this game, luv everything about this game so far
> 
> So if you haven't played this game yet and have left it for over 6months like me, slap yourself and buy it now



Uncharted 1 & 2 are instant classics.  Totally amazing games   I hope youve played God Of War III and Heavy Rain also?


----------



## REALIN (Jun 25, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> Man, you've really been missing out. Go and try and get an N64, PS1 and a variety of classic systems. Some very great games you've been missing out big time on.



Well I've played some PS1 and N64 at friends and family before but not much and never ownd a system. 

Grow up with a PC.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 25, 2010)

REALIN said:


> Well I've played some PS1 and N64 at friends and family before but not much and never ownd a system.
> 
> Grow up with a PC.



You have lead a sheltered childhood then my friend   I couldnt imagine growing up and never having the pleasure to play classic games like Super Mario Bros on the NES or Super Mario World on the SNES


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 27, 2010)

I just finished Uncharted 2 Among Thieves, and all I can say is that this game has to be one of the best games that I have ever played, it is so close to perfect the only issue I had was that the game or PS3 froze on my twice but apart from that, such a brilliant game, Metal Gear Solid 4 Guns Of The Patriots was my fav PS3 game but now its tied with Uncharted 2 Killzone 2 can come 2nd


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 27, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> I just finished Uncharted 2 Among Thieves, and all I can say is that this game has to be one of the best games that I have ever played, it is so close to perfect the only issue I had was that the game or PS3 froze on my twice :



My PS3 froze once in Red Dead Redemption, and man it has a bunch of glitches.:shadedshu

Still a great game though


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 27, 2010)

Yeah, Uncharted 2 was one of the best games I've played! Killzone was great and so was MGS.. I need to play MGS again. I loved that game! Uncharted 2 I played threw about 3 times.. I stopped mid way threw the 4th time..


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 27, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, Uncharted 2 was one of the best games I've played! Killzone was great and so was MGS.. I need to play MGS again. I loved that game! Uncharted 2 I played threw about 3 times.. I stopped mid way threw the 4th time..



Im near the end of Uncharted 2, but have yet to continue playing. Same with MGS4.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 27, 2010)

I loved the two games.. The only game that I haven't beat yet, that I own via PS3.. Demon's Soul's..


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 27, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> I loved the two games.. The only game that I haven't beat yet, that I own via PS3.. Demon's Soul's..



I hear Demon Souls is a pretty hard game, that's one reason why i didn't pick it up, i don't want to be frustrated with a game that's supposed to be fun and then end up throwing the controller across the room.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 27, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> I hear Demon Souls is a pretty hard game, that's one reason why i didn't pick it up, i don't want to be frustrated with a game that's supposed to be fun and then end up throwing the controller across the room.



Lol.. It is hard at the start. I say, get two/three Characters going, and it gets easier. Just that at the start, you'll be losing a few "extra" lives trying to learn everything.


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 27, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> I loved the two games.. The only game that I haven't beat yet, that I own via PS3.. Demon's Soul's..



Yeah thats another game I want to pick up too, I think its hard but in a good way, not sure what that means but remember hearing that in a review or something, they said that you die alot in this game but thats suppose to happens for some reason, maybe for the story line, not quiet sure and there is another 2 or 3 games I must buy for PS3 izzz.... Heavy Rain and God Of War III, right now Im gonna concentrate on FFXIII and finish it soon, Im leveling up like crazy in that big open field Gran Pulse, I like it too, reminds me of FFX calm lands but better graphic detail I would like to buy Red Dead Redemption but not sure which version to get, PS3 or Xbox360, since this is the PS3 clubhouse Im guessing everyone would say PS3



CDdude55 said:


> I hear Demon Souls is a pretty hard game, that's one reason why i didn't pick it up, i don't want to be frustrated with a game that's supposed to be fun and then end up throwing the controller across the room.



Lmao that reminds me of when I was a young kid


----------



## kid41212003 (Jun 27, 2010)

I bought FFXIII when it just released... still not able to finish it (spent 15 hours on it). 

Got Heavy Rain 2 weeks ago... finished it in 3 days.

Got Dead Space for $10 few days ago... still playing it everyday, even though I already played the game on PC. It felt alot more natural using the PS3 controller.

Yeah.... FFXIII is so fucking suck... it's so sad....


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 27, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> I bought FFXIII when it just released... still not able to finish it (spent 15 hours on it).
> 
> Got Heavy Rain 2 weeks ago... finished it in 3 days.
> 
> ...



I would agree FFXIII is not the best FF game I have played but I still like it, the things I don't like about it are that its linear and there are no shops around, only at the save point, and the shops to me suk ballz, I hate the weapon upgrading system and the fact that you don't earn gil after each fight, I mean seriously don't fix whats not broken but everything else seems to be good


----------



## kid41212003 (Jun 27, 2010)

All the characters felt dull to me. I don't feel any attachment to any of the characters (even though I already spent 15 hours+ with them).

The battle system was interested at first, but it got really annoying after playing it for hours.

The new battle system make things more dynamic but that doesn't mean it is more fun. Most of the time I found myself looking at the commands and HP bars instead of looking at my characters's awesomeness.

The story is weak and typical. I don't expect any plot twist but I was hoping for something new.

Square Enix is going downhill.... FFXIV will be just another boring FF online. While NCSoft : Blade & Soul is going to kickass.... I hope they would make some offline games....

Blade & Soul vid here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODD790bO2VU

Sony already licensed this game for PS3...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 27, 2010)

In Demon's Soul's your Stronger while your "dead". But, your health is cut in half, and even if you think a "creature" can't do any harm.. Think again.. Then, when you defeat a demon, you are "brought back to life". Yet, your soul is caught in the "Nexus"..
I really like the game since it feels like you got FF and Resident Evil brought together.. 


As for FF XIII... Nah, I don't think I'll finish it.. 4h in and there isn't any reason for me to pick it up and play it more.. FF9 came out on PSN. I think I'll pick that up.. Man, can't wait for PSN to get Ps2 games.. lol


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 30, 2010)

WHOOO just got Playstation Plus lets see how it iz...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 30, 2010)

Anyone tried White Knight Chronicles?? I've got it and its quite good game but its really hard.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 30, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> Anyone tried White Knight Chronicles?? I've got it and its quite good game but its really hard.



Is it Demon Souls hard? Cause if it is I'll get right now!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 30, 2010)

I ain't played Demon Souls so i'm not sure but white knight is quite confusing at times,i have just started playing it and story is quite interesting and my white PS3 Dualshock 3 control pad came today  really happy since now i have 2 control pads when i play co-op games with people.
I have been using a adaptor to use my PS2 but there are bits in-game that the L and R buttons don't work on the Ps2 controller.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 30, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Is it Demon Souls hard? Cause if it is I'll get right now!



It almost made me cry and smash up the PS3. But once you grind a bit, its dead easy.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jun 30, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> Anyone tried White Knight Chronicles?? I've got it and its quite good game but its really hard.



I got my chronicles of white knight, its an easy game in my opinion,i finished it under 20h I think,I liked it even started second playtrought but didnt finish it because no point to play if mobs are weak as hell,they even forgot to put harder mobs on 2nd play,so i throw to dust my game.and started to play my demons souls phantom edition, witch is more times harder than white knight.
And one more thing, is any good of that new PLUS subscription witch goes with new update.If someone would sa it is ok to buy it than i probably would do it.
P.S
Don't mind my grammar I just rushing and are too lazy to edit my mistakes.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 30, 2010)

Arciks said:


> I got my crnicles of white knight, its an easy game in my opinion,i finished it under 20h I think,I liked it even started second playtrought but didnt finish it because no point to play if mobs are weak as hell,they even forgot to put harder mobs on 2nd play,so i throw to dust my game.and started to play my demons souls phantom edition, witch is more times harder than white knight.
> And one more thing, is any good of that new PLUS subscription witch goes with new update.If someone would sa it is ok to buy it than i probably would do it.



you can look at the update on what comes with psn plus. you can trial full games which is interesting, i wonder if its any game tho or just psn games. I havent gotten psn+ myself, im not sure if i want it yet.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jun 30, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> you can look at the update on what comes with psn plus. you can trial full games which is interesting, i wonder if its any game tho or just psn games. I havent gotten psn+ myself, im not sure if i want it yet.



As i looked it with one eye there was not many content atm.but future will tell probably.Still waitin for my motion controllers


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 1, 2010)

Arciks said:


> I got my chronicles of white knight, its an easy game in my opinion,i finished it under 20h I think,I liked it even started second playtrought but didnt finish it because no point to play if mobs are weak as hell,they even forgot to put harder mobs on 2nd play,so i throw to dust my game.and started to play my demons souls phantom edition, witch is more times harder than white knight.
> And one more thing, is any good of that new PLUS subscription witch goes with new update.If someone would sa it is ok to buy it than i probably would do it.
> P.S
> Don't mind my grammar I just rushing and are too lazy to edit my mistakes.



Well you know if you are one of those people who are after trophies it take some time to get them on white knight chronicles.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 1, 2010)

the avatar you have kurosagi is that Android Kikaider?


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 1, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> Well you know if you are one of those people who are after trophies it take some time to get them on white knight chronicles.



Nooo i dont cAre about trophies, i just wanna good gameplay, and intresting content


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 1, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> the avatar you have kurosagi is that Android Kikaider?


Nope its from Mass Effect 2 


Arciks said:


> Nooo i dont cAre about trophies, i just wanna good gameplay, and intresting content


Lol fair enough.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 8, 2010)

Also, for anyone looking for a new PS3, Newegg has the 250GB model with LBP GOTY and a HDMI cable for $350 with free shipping.


Lastly, some recent PS3 news.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 8, 2010)

I doubt the white version will come here. Japan saw different coloured PS2s that never came here


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 8, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> I doubt the white version will come here. Japan saw different coloured PS2s that never came here



Yeah but they sell the white controllers in America every day. This isn't the first white PS3 to hit Japan, they had white fatties over there. But, I don't ever remember any plans to sell fat white PS3's over here.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 8, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Yeah but they sell the white controllers in America every day. This isn't the first white PS3 to hit Japan, they had white fatties over there. But, I don't ever remember any plans to sell fat white PS3's over here.



No white in UK aswell,i am assuming they will release silver next year globally or something like how they released silver ps2 years after original maybe.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 20, 2010)

Anyone done any cooling mods for the PS3 slim ?..  I was thinking about doing it with a laptop cooler underneath but more i thought about making holes on the underside of the PS3 made me think about the BD player getting dusty as it's just a bare drive.

And is there a way of getting more screen savers ( or what ever they are called ) for when you playing music like a real acting equalizer ?.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 20, 2010)

Guys,

What is the standard warranty on PS3's?  I have something in mind for mine and would only donor if out of warranty


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 20, 2010)

Guys,

What is the standard warranty on PS3's?  I have something in mind for mine and would only donor if out of warranty


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 20, 2010)

Ah I meant to post the other day. Sunday I went to Gamestop and walked out paying only *$5* for God of War III (on sale for $30) *and* Batman AA (on sale for $20). I traded in a Dualshock 3 that I got dirt cheap at a yard sale (got $15), and Tony Hawk 8, Saboteur, & Brutal Legend (got $30 for those after a promo $10 addition). That was one time I walked after trading in stuff and buying a couple new things that I did not feel ripped off. It was a one day only sale though


----------



## AsRock (Jul 23, 2010)

visual player addons ?. Is there some were you can get them as the default suck ass.


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 28, 2010)

Picked up the Orange box with EP1 and 2 surprised how much I like it on the PS3.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm in boys


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 21, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys,
> 
> What is the standard warranty on PS3's?  I have something in mind for mine and would only donor if out of warranty



12 months.  SONY dont do the 3 year warranty like MS


----------



## kid41212003 (Aug 21, 2010)

My PS3 (old version play both PS2&3) that i got from Soylent hasn't failed yet.

Japan product's durability always amaze me.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Aug 21, 2010)

Today finished Deamons Souls.Was a great game, even started a bit of new game+.Its a lot easer to play in new game+ even when enemies are stronger.But i would be able to beat false king without help of coop play.The guide i got for the game didnt helped me lot, but i guess only mistake was to not learn magic.It made my game hard sometimes.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 21, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> My PS3 (old version play both PS2&3) that i got from Soylent hasn't failed yet.
> 
> Japan product's durability always amaze me.



If it holds out for another 6 months that will put it at 4 years of use  Got it from Circuit City on the 14th of January, 2007.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 21, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> If it holds out until next January that will put it at 4 years of use



Why should you be surprised by that? My original NES (25 years old) and Master System (24 years old) still run. Also I hear my old Atari still runs but I haven't seen it personally in years.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 21, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Why should you be surprised by that? My original NES (25 years old) and Master System (24 years old) still run. Also I hear my old Atari still runs but I haven't seen it personally in years.



Well it seems like a lot compared to other modern machines. Some people go throught 360's like money. Consoles these days are much more complicated which puts more at risk for malfunction, so the overall lifespans are a lot lower. We're also dealing with processors and coprocessors that can easily overheat given the right conditions.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 21, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Well it seems like a lot compared to other modern machines. Some people go throught 360's like money. Consoles these days are much more complicated which puts more at risk for malfunction, so the overall lifespans are a lot lower. We're also dealing with processors and coprocessors that can easily overheat given the right conditions.



Garbage.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 21, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Garbage.



Well I had to think of some response :shadedshu

But still, tell me why you disagree.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 21, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Well I had to think of some response :shadedshu
> 
> But still, tell me why you disagree.



Because at the time THOSE consoles I listed were very complicated and had a lot more parts then anything else at the time and they lasted. It BS to say these should be any different. If they cant last under normal use then they are in fact garbage. They should last even LONGER then their predecessors. Hell my Xbox 1 still runs like a tank.


----------



## kid41212003 (Aug 21, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> If it holds out for another 6 months that will put it at 4 years of use  Got it from Circuit City on the 14th of January, 2007.



Yeah, I hope it will last until the next Gen come out .

It's basicly a decoration in my house. Touch sensitive button and piano finish along with the PS logo is just...


----------



## theonedub (Aug 21, 2010)

I think a major thing that kills modern systems is heat. Sure you might be able to blame some design issues as well, but heat kills a large number of systems for sure. You can't run a PS3/X360 on a hot day sitting on the carpet like you could an NES


----------



## Phxprovost (Aug 21, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Because at the time THOSE consoles I listed were very complicated and had a lot more parts then anything else at the time and they lasted. It BS to say these should be any different. If they cant last under normal use then they are in fact garbage. They should last even LONGER then their predecessors. Hell my Xbox 1 still runs like a tank.



your really going to compare a nes to a ps3 or 360 in terms of parts that can fail?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 21, 2010)

Phxprovost said:


> your really going to compare a nes to a ps3 or 360 in terms of parts that can fail?



Um yeah. Its like comparing the NES to a connect 4 game. Time in history is all relevant. Think about it. 25 years from now people will look at the PS3 and 360 and wonder "They were so simple! How could they fail so often?!"







VS.


----------



## Phxprovost (Aug 21, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Um yeah. Its like comparing the NES to a connect 4 game. Time in history is all relevant. Think about it. 25 years from now people will look at the PS3 and 360 and wonder "They were so simple! How could they fail so often?!"
> 
> http://www.weihenstephan.org/~michaste/pagetable/6502/6502.jpg
> 
> ...



 you really don't understand do you?  The complexity of the circuitry has nothing to do with the systems failure rates, it has everything to do with whats soldered onto the circuitry pulling power + generating heat + straining surrounding support circuitry.  The NES is nothing but a few 8bit proccessor all clocked at under 6 mhz that barely pull 5 watts on a good day, and the entire system pulling more then 30 watts would surprise me.  It generates no heat, has very little power demands and only has one moving parts whose life time depends entirely on how well you treat it...

The ps3 on the other hand is a monstrosity of a system containing extremely complex power hungry chips clocked at super high frequencies, which generate massive amounts of heat and strain the hell out of the surrounding vrms.  Most ps3's and 360's fail because the chips get so hot the solder melts and the chips lift off the board, show me one NES who's z80 tried to run away from the system....  Add onto that the disc drive which has numerous parts that can fail, an hdd which generates heat and has lots of parts that can fail, and a fan which can fail and take the whole system with it and by now you should be starting to see a slight difference between the two 
Basically what your trying to say would be like comparing a 10 watt VIA Embedded System to a GPGPU server farm and expecting them both to have the same lifetime cause they are both computers


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 21, 2010)

Tbh the NES did have a lot of pin problems and you would may have to disable the 10NES chip.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 21, 2010)

To me, this is how it breaks down.

As time moves forward, technology moves forward and as that happens, things get hotter. At that point, it's up to the companies then to create a sufficient enough cooling system within the box to cool the parts inside. This is true for both computer hardware and gaming console hardware(which are essentially the same beside a few different things here and there). Times are different, sure even if something like an N64 was considered powerful at the time, it no where near had the power of todays consoles, so of course the chances of today's consoles killing themselves is high. I think the problem is in the manufacturers themselves, not that the consoles are insufficient and trash. It's the cooling design, it's the die size, it's the positions of each part within the system that makes or breaks the cooling. The original Xbox 360 had a poor design, you literally had a shitty passively cooled heat on the GPU, where in which eventually the thermal paste would would make it move off the GPU, hence giving people the RROD(that's why the towel trick actually does help in some cases, it repositions the heatsink back onto the GPU). This flaw was later fixed with the release of Jasper, vallaha etc..

I think the only thing that has to be fixed is the companies themselves not going all out on the cooling, and i mean the first time they make the console, not 20 revisions of the same system with the improved cooling added on incrementally. I mean do they really think some small passive pos is going to be sufficient enough for a fairly small box that has to sit in a cabinet or on some thick carpet?.. i think not. And i think that's whats needs to be addressed, it's inevitable that more power means more heat, but if the cooling doesn't go down right..  that's where shit hits the fan. (like it did for Microsoft and the 360)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 21, 2010)

Phxprovost said:


> you really don't understand do you?  The complexity of the circuitry has nothing to do with the systems failure rates, it has everything to do with whats soldered onto the circuitry pulling power + generating heat + straining surrounding support circuitry.  The NES is nothing but a few 8bit proccessor all clocked at under 6 mhz that barely pull 5 watts on a good day, and the entire system pulling more then 30 watts would surprise me.  It generates no heat, has very little power demands and only has one moving parts whose life time depends entirely on how well you treat it...
> 
> The ps3 on the other hand is a monstrosity of a system containing extremely complex power hungry chips clocked at super high frequencies, which generate massive amounts of heat and strain the hell out of the surrounding vrms.  Most ps3's and 360's fail because the chips get so hot the solder melts and the chips lift off the board, show me one NES who's z80 tried to run away from the system....  Add onto that the disc drive which has numerous parts that can fail, an hdd which generates heat and has lots of parts that can fail, and a fan which can fail and take the whole system with it and by now you should be starting to see a slight difference between the two
> Basically what your trying to say would be like comparing a 10 watt VIA Embedded System to a GPGPU server farm and expecting them both to have the same lifetime cause they are both computers



What causes them to fail is irrelevant. A hot chip is no excuse for failure in a console. Its bad design plane and simple. If something is that hot then design a cooling system that will keep it cool in a given environment. Fermi gets a LOT more hot then a PS3 or a 360 yet it doesn't bomb. Basically what Sony and Microsoft did was use components beyond their spec which ends in dead systems.

Oh and your argument about the NES is also irrelevant. At the time 8 bit processors were state of the art. As the Cell is today. 25 years from now we will play PS3 games on a cell phone and wonder why the 360 failed so often........BAD DESIGN.



MilkyWay said:


> Tbh the NES did have a lot of pin problems and you would may have to disable the 10NES chip.



Ok SEGA Master System then. lol.



CDdude55 said:


> To me, this is how it breaks down.
> 
> As time moves forward, technology moves forward and as that happens, things get hotter. At that point, it's up to the companies then to create a sufficient enough cooling system within the box to cool the parts inside. This is true for both computer hardware and gaming console hardware(which are essentially the same beside a few different things here and there). Times are different, sure even if something like an N64 was considered powerful at the time, it no where near had the power of todays consoles, so of course the chances of today's consoles killing themselves is high. I think the problem is in the manufacturers themselves, not that the consoles are insufficient and trash. It's the cooling design, it's the die size, it's the positions of each part within the system that makes or breaks the cooling. The original Xbox 360 had a poor design, you literally had a shitty passively cooled heat on the GPU, where in which eventually the thermal paste would would make it move off the GPU, hence giving people the RROD(that's why the towel trick actually does help in some cases, it repositions the heatsink back onto the GPU). This flaw was later fixed with the release of Jasper, vallaha etc..
> 
> I think the only thing that has to be fixed is the companies themselves not going all out on the cooling, and i mean the first time they make the console, not 20 revisions of the same system with the improved cooling added on incrementally. I mean do they really think some small passive pos is going to be sufficient enough for a fairly small box that has to sit in a cabinet or on some thick carpet?.. i think not. And i think that's whats needs to be addressed, it's inevitable that more power means more heat, but if the cooling doesn't go down right..  that's where shit hits the fan. (like it did for Microsoft and the 360)



Damn it you beat me to it!


----------



## Phxprovost (Aug 21, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> What causes them to fail is irrelevant.


what causes them to fail is entirely relevant because thats the f*#$(%$ differance between the two systems 


TheMailMan78 said:


> A hot chip is no excuse for failure in a console.


you are correct but wrong at the same time, yes its a poor excuse but its exactly whats killing most of them


TheMailMan78 said:


> Its bad design plane and simple. If something is that hot then design a cooling system that will keep it cool in a given environment.


this is alot harder then it sounds, you could create a perfect cooling system for it but if the consumer sticks the system under a pile of dirty laundry on the floor.....


TheMailMan78 said:


> Oh and your argument about the NES is also irrelevant. At the time 8 bit processors were state of the art. As the Cell is today. 25 years from now we will play PS3 games on a cell phone and wonder why the 360 failed so often........BAD DESIGN.



:shadedshu them being "state of the art" is irrelevant, its all about the power they slurp up and the heat they generate.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 21, 2010)

> this is alot harder then it sounds, you could create a perfect cooling system for it but if the consumer sticks the system under a pile of dirty laundry on the floor.....



I think it has to go hand in hand, i mean i think the companies trust there buyers not to be complete retards and stick the system in a hamper. They trust you're gonna put it somewhere any able thinking person would, like, i don't know, maybe under a stand for starters lol. I think the goal actually IS to try and make the most perfect cooling system for that particular console, so that when it does come under an issue that's more plausible in a home environment, like as i said, on a thick carpet or small cabinet that it'll still maintain itself. Which is something Microsoft didn't do the first time.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 21, 2010)

Phxprovost said:


> what causes them to fail is entirely relevant because thats the f*#$(%$ differance between the two systems
> 
> you are correct but wrong at the same time, yes its a poor excuse but its exactly whats killing most of them
> 
> ...



By todays standards the NES is crude. Things on it seem simple. However at the time they were VERY advanced. You say heat is the killer for todays systems. Back then it was bad design in pins or just plain dust. The technology has advanced far now to the point pins are no longer an issue. Todays problem is heat. Fair enough? Well bad pins never killed a system completely unless the user was a moron. You can treat a 360 or a PS3 like the queen of England and the damn thing will die on you. BAD DESIGN. HEAT IS IRRELEVANT!


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 22, 2010)

I really think there will only be one more console. All else will be done by a SuperComputer, and the whole thing runs between you, and the server over the internet. It would kill video game pirates almost as a whole, but those that hack into the system. It would also kill the need to ever upgrade for the user. It would just be a one box deal with your remotes. It's the way of the future, and I bet it's less than 10 years away.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 22, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> I really think there will only be one more console. All else will be done by a SuperComputer, and the whole thing runs between you, and the server over the internet.



You mean kind of like Onlive?, where the actual load is being handled by another system, while you can be reaping the reward of having all your games run awesome.(though that would vary by connection speed)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Onlive


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 22, 2010)

Yep, that is the way of the future. Just think they could get cable companies carry the cost of the gateway boxes. Kind of like what Sega did way back in the day with cable compaines.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 22, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> 12 months.  SONY dont do the 3 year warranty like MS



They didn't have to. 1 year is the standard warranty for most electronics. The only reason the 360 has a 3 year, is because it failed so much, and they had to extend the warranty or face lawsuits.



DaMulta said:


> Yep, that is the way of the future. Just think they could get cable companies carry the cost of the gateway boxes. Kind of like what Sega did way back in the day with cable compaines.



I think it's a terrible effin idea. Reason 1 = input AND output lag. Reason 2 = unless you have a 100Mbit connection, the image will be compressed and look worse than if you ran it in person. Reason 3 = internet outages.

And Sega Channel was different. It loaded the entire game onto the Sega Channel hardware, then started it. It didn't stream anything.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 22, 2010)

Wile E said:


> They didn't have to. 1 year is the standard warranty for most electronics. The only reason the 360 has a 3 year, is because it failed so much, and they had to extend the warranty or face lawsuits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shit I forgot all about the SEGA channel.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 22, 2010)

We "hacked" it back in the day to keep all the games. All you had to do was use a VCR to record the loading screen, then play it back thru the hardware. 

My buddy had every Sega Channel game ever put out on tape, up until his Sega Channel hardware died, anyway.

We also had floppy drives connected to our NES's to copy and load roms. lol.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 22, 2010)

Wile E said:


> We "hacked" it back in the day to keep all the games. All you had to do was use a VCR to record the loading screen, then play it back thru the hardware.
> 
> My buddy had every Sega Channel game ever put out on tape, up until his Sega Channel hardware died, anyway.
> 
> We also had floppy drives connected to our NES's to copy and load roms. lol.



Old school pirates! I like it!


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 22, 2010)

Wile E said:


> We "hacked" it back in the day to keep all the games. All you had to do was use a VCR to record the loading screen, then play it back thru the hardware.
> 
> My buddy had every Sega Channel game ever put out on tape, up until his Sega Channel hardware died, anyway.
> 
> We also had floppy drives connected to our NES's to copy and load roms. lol.



I've never heard of the floppy drives for NES to copy and load roms lol


----------



## Wile E (Aug 22, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> I've never heard of the floppy drives for NES to copy and load roms lol



There wasn't a retail, fully assembled thing to buy to do it. You had to use schematics, and build them yourself.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 22, 2010)

Wile E said:


> There wasn't a retail, fully assembled thing to buy to do it. You had to use schematics, and build them yourself.



I know exactly what you are talking about. I just went looking for an example and found this.....

8-Bit NES Hard drives









http://www.recyclart.org/2009/08/8-bit-nes-hard-drives/


How F$%King cool is that!


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 23, 2010)

Actually there was a floppy drive for the Famicom in Japan it was pretty popular. You could buy games from a kiosk or a vending machine on disk.

Yeah MailMan the Master System was great, my brother used to have one back when it was out always wanted to try the 3D glasses for it lol. Haven't heard of the SMS having common faults though those things where built good!

Sega Channel was that the Cable thing that you could get games over?

EDIT: that hard drive is bad ass! I remember seeing a NES cart that you could put rom files onto, it either had flash memory or removable memory cards i cannot remember, pretty pointless though.

EDIT EDIT LOL: The most common problems today are disk read problems, faulty optical drives ect. The PS2 DVD drives did get them but it wasn't widespread, the Dreamcast was known for having pretty shitty optical drives, the 60gb PS3 has Blu Ray drive problems (YLOD?), depending on the drive the xbox 360 can scratch your disk. Heat wasnt an issue in years gone by, now it is because components can get excessively hot, there is just no excuse for bad cooling.


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 23, 2010)

Yea, I remember reading about the vending machine in Japan. They had extra stuff for zelda released on it which pissed me off at the time lol

http://www.nesplayer.com/features/FDS/index.htm


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 23, 2010)

Remote Play on any PC with Windows 7. Vaio Exclusive remote play now patched up to work on Non Vaios

http://www.ps3-hacks.com/2010/06/21...leased-use-sonys-remote-play-on-non-vaio-pcs/

Just did it and can confirm it works.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 23, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Remote Play on any PC with Windows 7. Vaio Exclusive remote play now patched up to work on Non Vaios
> 
> http://www.ps3-hacks.com/2010/06/21...leased-use-sonys-remote-play-on-non-vaio-pcs/
> 
> Just did it and can confirm it works.



ha! so we can remote play with our PCs now?


----------



## trt740 (Aug 23, 2010)

*Boy I love my PS3*

I sold all my high end PC stuff so thx to the PS3 you might not see me around much more. I think for once I have broken the PC upgrade cycle.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 23, 2010)

trt740 said:


> I sold all my high end PC stuff so thx to the PS3 you might not see me around much more. I think for once I have broken the PC upgrade cycle.



 dude i thought the same thing when i bought the ps3 over 3 years ago. boy was i wrong!


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 23, 2010)

I would never ditch a good high end PC for a PS3.(though i do own a PS3 Slim, and i love it )


----------



## trt740 (Aug 24, 2010)

*Great base cooler for the PS3*

Hey guys I had this for my old hot running lappy and since my new lappy doesn't need it anymore I put it under my PS3 slim and it fits perfectly on top of it and should keep it even cooler. When I say perfectly I mean it fits exactly within a  mm front to back. The sides are a bit big for it but not crazy and the blue led looks great. Also since both of them have rubber feet the combo barely moves.

Thermaltake Massive23 ST 23cm fan Notebook Cooler ...


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 24, 2010)

trt740 said:


> Hey guys I had this for my old hot running lappy and since my new lappy doesn't need it anymore I put it under my PS3 slim and it fits perfectly on top of it and should keep it even cooler. When I say perfectly I mean it doen to a mm front to back.
> 
> Thermaltake Massive23 ST 23cm fan Notebook Cooler ...



Sweet, i might have to get one of those. My PS3 Slim sits in a cabinet and it can heat up a LOT.


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 24, 2010)

trt740 said:


> I sold all my high end PC stuff so thx to the PS3 you might not see me around much more. I think for once I have broken the PC upgrade cycle.



See we told you would love the PS3

Any pics with the Slim on that cooler?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 24, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> ha! so we can remote play with our PCs now?



Yes


----------



## Wile E (Aug 24, 2010)

trt740 said:


> I sold all my high end PC stuff so thx to the PS3 you might not see me around much more. I think for once I have broken the PC upgrade cycle.



Nonsense. You'll be back as soon as the new cards hit again. lol.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 25, 2010)

Na really I'm done it's gonna be need based. I do need a better video card but not much better for now.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 25, 2010)

Wile E said:


> There wasn't a retail, fully assembled thing to buy to do it. You had to use schematics, and build them yourself.



I had the floppy drive for the Super NES 



trt740 said:


> Na really I'm done it's gonna be need based. I do need a better video card but not much better for now.



I pretty much did the same.  I do miss PC gaming, but using a PS3/360 does save me cash lol.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 28, 2010)

AHHH!!!! How I missed Madden!!!!


----------



## Jaffakeik (Aug 28, 2010)

today i tried Trial of shanks game very bloody game i liked it.probably will get full game later this week.Would reccomend to ones who like action side scroll games.


----------



## trt740 (Sep 4, 2010)

Still love my PS3 no need now for a gaming PC concentrating on business applications and home work. Any really good baseball games for the PS3 you guys can recommend?


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 4, 2010)

trt740 said:


> Still love my PS3 no need now for a gaming PC concentrating on business applications and home work. Any really good baseball games for the PS3 you guys can recommend?



Don't have any sports games on my PS3, but if you want some good Baseball games for it, here's a list of some good ones:
http://www.gamespot.com/games.html?...l&type=games&mode=top&sort=views&sortdir=asc#

Surprised you're ditching PC gaming though.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 4, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> Don't have any sports games on my PS3, but if you want some good Baseball games for it, here's a list of some good ones:
> http://www.gamespot.com/games.html?...l&type=games&mode=top&sort=views&sortdir=asc#
> 
> Surprised you're ditching PC gaming though.



I'm not, Ps3 rocks, and you don't have to deal with anything......


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 4, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> I'm not, Ps3 rocks, and you don't have to deal with anything......



Well ya PS3 is awesome(considering i own one). But there's just to much things that you miss out on when you ditch PC gaming.

Sure you may have to deal with more problems at times, but if you know what you're doing, they don't happen nearly as much


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 4, 2010)

But when your totally in the game, and it crashes out sending you back to the desktop.

CURSE YOU BF2 BC!!!! You make me want to throw my mouse at the monitor at times!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 4, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> Well ya PS3 is awesome(considering i own one). But there's just to much things that you miss out on when you ditch PC gaming.
> 
> Sure you may have to deal with more problems at times, but if you know what you're doing, they don't happen nearly as much



that is why ps3 needs to bring back otherOS and intigrate the bluray movie and gaming system into it! that way you can launch your linux OS and play movies directly from linux or even launch your games!


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 4, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> But when your totally in the game, and it crashes out sending you back to the desktop.
> 
> CURSE YOU BF2 BC!!!! You make me want to throw my mouse at the monitor at times!



I'm actually having a similar problem with BC2 lol, every time i try to load the singleplayer it will always crash back to desktop(with no errors or anything, it just exits out and goes back to desktop)

But of course, it's nothing a little research can't fix, and the end result is always a better looking/playing game then it's console counterpart.(imo)


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 5, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> that is why ps3 needs to bring back otherOS and intigrate the bluray movie and gaming system into it! that way you can launch your linux OS and play movies directly from linux or even launch your games!



Well wouldnt it be hella lulz if Steam released a client for Linux and then PS3 otherOS support was reinstated and it had the functions of the GPU ect. Then you could run like Doom 3 and Steam games from Linux on a PS3.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 7, 2010)

Having an argument with a guy over the internet i know its pointless but i just want some clarification on the subject.

Valve did a total u-turn on PS3 development not because Sony paid them off but because Valve deciding to port to Mac makes it possible to port from Mac to PS3 because of the similarities like openGL use on Mac and the Power PC architecture. They are actively seeking to hire Playstation developers. Also because Microsoft are unwilling to integrate features such as Steamworks due to its use of xbox live, Sony are more than willing to allow integration of Steamworks into its version of the games for cross platform chat with Steam and achievements ect.

The whole point was the PS3 development didn't benefit anything other than solely PS3 development but now because of Mac ports and integrated features not only is it easier to develop for that system but also worthwhile because it expands upon Steam.

NOT because of a $550k handout. I cant even find this fucking "handout" on a search.

Valve never developed for Playstation in the first place they outsourced PS3 development to EA and stopped because it was to hard for Valve to do it themselves and other companies couldn't deliver the quality they wanted.


----------



## ktr (Sep 7, 2010)

It really has nothing to do with Sony paying off Valve or the (dis)similarities of Mac and PS3. 

(FYI, Mac no longer use PowerPC and PS3 uses OpenGL ES v1.1, which is a striped out, old version of what OSX uses.) 

Companies makes these types of decisions not because of their skill or development abilities (which they can easily obtain the talent), but because it makes perfect business sense. It is a terrible decision for a company (Valve) to segment themselves from a market (PS3) just because they didn't invest their time and money to that market (PS3). You have to give some to get some, simple as that. Valve could invest $20 million on PS3 talent, and down the road get $100 million in return from customers.

You get what I am saying? The reason of Valve moving/invested towards OSX is because Valve will have another market to make money.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 7, 2010)

So, whos hacked there PS3 already?


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 8, 2010)

ktr said:


> It really has nothing to do with Sony paying off Valve or the (dis)similarities of Mac and PS3.
> 
> (FYI, Mac no longer use PowerPC and PS3 uses OpenGL ES v1.1, which is a striped out, old version of what OSX uses.)
> 
> ...



I realise that they are not the exact same but it allows them to port over more easily imagine rather than straight from direct x. I also think that they can offer a lot on PS3 with Steamworks ect. They said they gave up on PS3 because it didn't benefit them they didn't get anything out of it i can find an article if you like.

Its stupid $550k is nothing Valve are obviously doing it on their terms. Their development is all linked Steam and Steamworks, the Mac OS stuff, the xbox 360 and the pc ports. The PS3 is still difficult to develop for if you have no experience with it which they dont, so if Valve put effort into it in the past all they got as PS3 development skills nothing else that helped any of their other development now its a case of yes it does improve on other things they and can bring a good experience to PS3 users with the added features over the 360 version.

They didnt like how frustrating and time consuming the development but now they can deliver, like i said they want to take on PS3 developers. 

EDIT: Hookey they released a new firmware security fix for the jailbreak and that so you need to stay on the older one if you want to try it but then you cant update or go online.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 8, 2010)

ktr said:


> It really has nothing to do with Sony paying off Valve or the (dis)similarities of Mac and PS3.
> 
> (FYI, Mac no longer use PowerPC and PS3 uses OpenGL ES v1.1, which is a striped out, old version of what OSX uses.)
> 
> ...


The dev tools have also gotten way better and easier to use.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 8, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> I pretty much did the same.  I do miss PC gaming, but using a PS3/360 does save me cash lol.



I do love my PS3, but it doesn't save me money in any way shape or form, it costed less to purchase, but games are more expensive, even used. I just bought a bunch of top notch titles during the steam sales (55 games) for $150, which included games like both Bioshocks, both Dirts, All Red Factions, All Company of Heroes, Just Cause 2, Metro 2033, and a bunch of other great things, even used some of those titles are quite new, wouldn't have been possible on either console.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey guys havent been on here In a REALLY long time, but I recently got a new TV thought I'd share. Tell me what you think?
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001U3Y8O0/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 12, 2010)

The Tv looks good infinity 
And i have just completed White Knight Chronicles and i have to say it is actually a fun game if you play it more and if you like the type of battle system it uses.
Definitely going do a 2nd playthrough and i can't wait for the 2nd game to be released in UK.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 12, 2010)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> Hey guys havent been on here In a REALLY long time, but I recently got a new TV thought I'd share. Tell me what you think?
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001U3Y8O0/?tag=tec06d-20



VERY nice.  Sammy or LG always get my vote.  I had a pretty sweet 1080i 40" Samsung in white.......I miss that TV!  But my 42" 1080p LG is a bit better 

Good choice m8


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 15, 2010)

Got my PS3 move motion controllers and camera today and sport games for it.cant wait to try it out.


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 15, 2010)

Arciks said:


> Got my PS3 move motion controllers and camera today and sport games for it.cant wait to try it out.



PlayStation Move came out?, how is it?

I haven't been following whats been coming out for PS3 lately.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 15, 2010)

Has anyone heard of the news about the PS2 add on USB that will kick back PS2 support in slims?


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 15, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> Has anyone heard of the news about the PS2 add on USB that will kick back PS2 support in slims?



Haven't heard about that, sounds like it could be awesome.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 15, 2010)

It's supposed to have the missing CPU inside of it I think.....


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 15, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> Has anyone heard of the news about the PS2 add on USB that will kick back PS2 support in slims?



Yeah m8


----------



## ktr (Sep 15, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> Has anyone heard of the news about the PS2 add on USB that will kick back PS2 support in slims?



That is the stupidest thing that Sony has come up for the PS3. 

First, there is something called the PS2.

Second, the EE chip is not required to play PS2 games, it can be done via software. 

Third, PS2 emulators on the PC can upscale PS2 games to a gorgeous "near HD" quality, while the game remains untouched. So why the hell can't the same be done on the PS3? Only reason I can think of is that Sony can resell upscaled games (God of War Collections, Team ICO Collections, etc).


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 15, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> PlayStation Move came out?, how is it?
> 
> I haven't been following whats been coming out for PS3 lately.



originaly it comes out on 17september but my preoder did it today so i was lucky,tried it a little bit, was quite fun.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 15, 2010)

ktr said:


> That is the stupidest thing that Sony has come up for the PS3.
> 
> First, there is something called the PS2.
> 
> ...



Maybe home brew can bring this about.....


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 15, 2010)

birthday tomorrow and imma grab playstation move! was wanting a Wii then PSMove was announced


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 16, 2010)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> birthday tomorrow and imma grab playstation move! was wanting a Wii then PSMove was announced



It awsome to play it played all day today.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 16, 2010)

Sweet good to hear! I've really been looking forward to PlayStation move since the early demos of it. 

I might buy two so I can play with my family.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 16, 2010)

I bet it sucks like the wii....I have no love for motion...sorry, but I don't want to be waving my hands all over like a jackass.....


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 16, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> I bet it sucks like the wii....I have no love for motion...sorry, but I don't want to be waving my hands all over like a jackass.....



Its definetly better than wii.becuase i have wii aswell and wii sucks in front of PS3


----------



## Soylent Joe (Sep 16, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> I bet it sucks like the wii....I have no love for motion...sorry, but I don't want to be waving my hands all over like a jackass.....



From the videos I've seen and the testimonies I've heard, it seems to be a whole lot better than the Wii remote. I'd like to try it out, but like you, I'm not a fan of motion control. Plus, I'd have to move my PS3 out of my bedroom to get enough space to move around with the controller.


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 16, 2010)

My girlfriend will be more interested in playing games with me using the Move! 

And I don't want to get the Wii.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 16, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> My girlfriend will be more interested in playing games with me using the Move!
> 
> And I don't want to get the Wii.



My girlfriend feels same way,she only played wii with me and now when i got my move she's likes it more than wii.


----------



## ktr (Sep 16, 2010)

Well Sony TGS'10 conference happened last night, and a lot of juice information was released.

Here are few that struck me...


Asura's Wrath: http://www.gametrailers.com/video/tgs-10-asuras-wrath/704488
The Last Guardian: http://www.gametrailers.com/video/tgs-10-the-last/704589
Team Ico Collection: http://www.gametrailers.com/video/tgs-10-ico-shadow/704598
Yakuza (5) The End: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofCq8R2_jUg&fmt=22
And the pièce de résistance...

Gran Turismo 5: http://www.gtplanet.net/gran-turismo-5-tgs-2010-breakout-session-full-details/ & http://www.gtplanet.net/official-gran-turismo-5-tokyo-game-show-2010-video-trailer/


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 16, 2010)

Arciks said:


> My girlfriend feels same way,she only played wii with me and now when i got my move she's likes it more than wii.



how do you have time for a girlfriend?


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 16, 2010)

If i had a GF, i'd rather have her play with my Wii.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 16, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> how do you have time for a girlfriend?



I got time for everyone and for games and for films and for gf


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 16, 2010)

Arciks said:


> I got time for everyone and for games and for films and for gf



  Blimey!!  I find it hard enough to fit in a bit of gaming around working, the missus and the kids lol


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 17, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> If i had a GF, i'd rather have her play with my Wii.



Me 2. 

I'd have her playing my Move instead of my Ps3's Move. 

Which by the way I got. As soon as my sis stops watch TV I'll be able to play, grrrrr...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 19, 2010)

You know i don't really care about the psmove because all i want right now is Hideo Kojima to announce Zone of the enders 3 for the PS3 >_>


----------



## ktr (Sep 19, 2010)

Finally decided to preorder GT5 CE. Now I got to figure out to place myself in frozen stasis until release.

Also, I bought Yakuza 3, and it is an awesome game!


----------



## theonedub (Sep 20, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> You know i don't really care about the psmove because all i want right now is Hideo Kojima to announce Zone of the enders 3 for the PS3 >_>



ZoE was a great series, the second game was a lot of fun (selling it in my FS thread, kind of want to play it one more time )


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 20, 2010)

I must say, Ive owned 2 Wiis in the past and got very bored, very quickly with them.  But Move, Im loving it!   Im actually at work now thinking "I wish it was my day off so I could go and buy Sports Championship right now and play it!"


----------



## Wile E (Sep 20, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> I must say, Ive owned 2 Wiis in the past and got very bored, very quickly with them.  But Move, Im loving it!   Im actually at work now thinking "I wish it was my day off so I could go and buy Sports Championship right now and play it!"



You also loved the Wii when you first got it. It won't last.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 20, 2010)

Wile E said:


> You also loved the Wii when you first got it. It won't last.



That is true.  But I soon realised that the Wii wasnt going to have many 'real' games that I would enjoy   Im hoping that Move is different....only time will tell m8.

PS: Im shallow, the poor graphics on the Wii put me off most titles


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 20, 2010)

Wile E said:


> You also loved the Wii when you first got it. It won't last.



BS I play with my Wii every morning before work. Sometimes in the shower.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 20, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> BS I play with my Wii every morning before work. Sometimes in the shower.



When you say Wii, do you mean penis?


----------



## Wile E (Sep 20, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> BS I play with my Wii every morning before work. Sometimes in the shower.



Not me. I have the Mrs to play with my Wii.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 20, 2010)

theonedub said:


> ZoE was a great series, the second game was a lot of fun (selling it in my FS thread, kind of want to play it one more time )



I should of kept my ZOE2 game as it is one of the 100th rarest ps2 game to get now apparantly and jesus they sell for loads on ebay £20+ for a ps2 game.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 21, 2010)

now that I have the PS move, I wish I didnt....only because there isnt much out atm if only I waited till a game came out,the fight, socom, sorcery, etc....now its driving me crazy I want to play it so bad I'm really REALLY getting excited for deadspace 2 and RE 5 to hold me off, anyone else feel the same? its funny cause I felt the same with my brothers Wii, no good games at launch until after a month or 2


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 21, 2010)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> now that I have the PS move, I wish I didnt....only because there isnt much out atm if only I waited till a game came out,the fight, socom, sorcery, etc....now its driving me crazy I want to play it so bad I'm really REALLY getting excited for deadspace 2 and RE 5 to hold me off, anyone else feel the same? its funny cause I felt the same with my brothers Wii, no good games at launch until after a month or 2



Totally feel ya and I'll I've got is Sports Champions and that Party game.

Oh and RUSE is on its way


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 21, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Totally feel ya and I'll I've got is Sports Champions and that Party game.
> 
> Oh and RUSE is on its way



yeah in a few days imma go out and grab RE5 gold I never played RE5 so it works out real well for me


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 21, 2010)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> yeah in a few days imma go out and grab RE5 gold I never played RE5 so it works out real well for me



Im thinking of playing through RE 5 again now it is move compatible.  Should be fun


----------



## Soylent Joe (Sep 21, 2010)

http://kotaku.com/5642035/the-portable-ps3-in-action

Looks like I've got another thing to save up for now. I know this was talked about a while back, but they never said for sure if it would be released in the US. I had a similar screen for my PS2 slim years ago and absolutely loved it. They're definitely worth it if you travel a lot.

Edit: Actually at $250 I'll pass. $160-ish for a brand new one would be my price limit.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 21, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> http://kotaku.com/5642035/the-portable-ps3-in-action
> 
> Looks like I've got another thing to save up for now. I know this was talked about a while back, but they never said for sure if it would be released in the US. I had a similar screen for my PS2 slim years ago and absolutely loved it. They're definitely worth it if you travel a lot.
> 
> Edit: Actually at $250 I'll pass. $160-ish for a brand new one would be my price limit.



why would you want a portable ps3?


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> why would you want a portable ps3?



Why wouldn't you want one? lol

Ya, I'd rather just buy a PSP.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 21, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> Why wouldn't you want one? lol
> 
> Ya, I'd rather just buy a PSP.



if i am going out why would i want to take a ps3 with me? if i am on vacation it's not like i am going to sit in a hotel room or whatever and play the ps3. if people need to have video games available to them at all times then they need help.


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> if i am going out why would i want to take a ps3 with me? if i am on vacation it's not like i am going to sit in a hotel room or whatever and play the ps3. if people need to have video games available to them at all times then they need help.



It's good for long trips.

On a long train, plane, car ride it would be pretty good.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Sep 21, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> if i am going out why would i want to take a ps3 with me? if i am on vacation it's not like i am going to sit in a hotel room or whatever and play the ps3. if people need to have video games available to them at all times then they need help.



It would be like a gaming laptop that has to have AC power. Except a $550 laptop isn't going to play many new games well and this will play any PS3 game ever made.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 21, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> It's good for long trips.
> 
> On a long train, plane, car ride it would be pretty good.



really? trying getting that thing through airport security. not worth the hassle i am sure. on a train would be fine but then you have a big ass system sitting your lap and you look like a giant d-bag. a car ride maybe, but only if you are like 12, have special needs or lack the ability to read a book. no wonder kids these days have zero attention span.


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> really? trying getting that thing through airport security. not worth the hassle i am sure. on a train would be fine but then you have a big ass system sitting your lap and you look like a giant d-bag. a car ride maybe, but only if you are like 12, have special needs or lack the ability to read a book. no wonder kids these days have zero attention span.



lol

Good points.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 22, 2010)

If your PS3 is jailbroken you can modify the PARAM.SFO of any game to enable Remote Play on any PS3 for Remote Play Use on your PSP. All you need is to hook up your PS3 Controller to your PSP Via bluetooh or cable and there ya go! Portable PS3 where ever you go


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 22, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> If your PS3 is jailbroken you can modify the PARAM.SFO of any game to enable Remote Play on any PS3 for Remote Play Use on your PSP. All you need is to hook up your PS3 Controller to your PSP Via bluetooh or cable and there ya go! Portable PS3 where every you go



does that work with all games?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 22, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> If your PS3 is jailbroken you can modify the PARAM.SFO of any game to enable Remote Play on any PS3 for Remote Play Use on your PSP. All you need is to hook up your PS3 Controller to your PSP Via bluetooh or cable and there ya go! Portable PS3 where every you go



 And I just bought a PSP.... How do I jailbreak my PS3, this must be done.



Easy Rhino said:


> really? trying getting that thing through airport security. not worth the hassle i am sure. on a train would be fine but then you have a big ass system sitting your lap and you look like a giant d-bag. a car ride maybe, but only if you are like 12, have special needs or lack the ability to read a book. no wonder kids these days have zero attention span.



A PS3 slim and a thin 15" LCD wouldn't be much larger than a laptop, only would be a bit because the PS3 top is rounded. Just need to be near a plugin, be like having the PSone with that monitor the the PS2 monitor. Nice thing about train or car ride would be, you don't have the big system in your lap, plugin console, hide under chair, set monitor laying on lap, actually be better than a laptop space wise.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 22, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> does that work with all games?



Yup as far as I know. I actually did it myself with Bayonetta here at home without using a PS3 Remote just PSP Controls. Game was extremely playable  You have to download a .SFO editor on your PC load up the file in the program and enable Remote Play for the game. Put back the modified .SFO, connect via remoteplay and load the game 

I will say this though about playing in places outside of your home network. In order to play via internet anywhere your Jailbroken PS3 will have to be signed in to the PSN network as well as your PSP. Thing is there is a risk of getting your PSN banned by Sony at some point if you do access your PSN online but I think the risk is only if you have installed any Hombrew apps. However, I believe this is only rumors and as of yet I haven't heard of any incidents of accounts being banned due to this reason (Probably cause Sony Patched it). Still you have been warned.




1Kurgan1 said:


> And I just bought a PSP.... How do I jailbreak my PS3, this must be done.



Google my friend  The scene is growing day by day and each day something new and exciting gets released


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 22, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Google my friend  The scene is growing day by day and each day something new and exciting gets released



huh? i didnt say that.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 22, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> huh? i didnt say that.



LOL WHOA! I didn't even notice that. I just used the Quote Highlight feature that TPU has and it seems to have put your name some how? I fixed it but I'm not sure why that happened


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Now easy needs to fix his, was a bit confusing reading yours, then his saying he didnt write that even though your quote is now right, mind has gone into a black hole loop, I'm gone.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 22, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> I should of kept my ZOE2 game as it is one of the 100th rarest ps2 game to get now apparantly and jesus they sell for loads on ebay £20+ for a ps2 game.



O rly?!  Maybe I will keep it then


----------



## ktr (Sep 22, 2010)

WTF...so far I put in 11 hours in Yakuza 3, and the result 5.53% completion of the game.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 22, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> if i am going out why would i want to take a ps3 with me? if i am on vacation it's not like i am going to sit in a hotel room or whatever and play the ps3. if people need to have video games available to them at all times then they need help.



I take my laptop and a video game system with me on vacation. Our whole family generally chips in and gets a cabin at Deep Creek, MD for an entire 2 weeks. Boating and such during the day. Beer, movies, and games at night. Makes perfect sense when there are 12-15 of us in the cabin. This would be perfect for when my mother (Aka: Grandma, Aka: The Big Boss) wants to watch TV while some of us would rather get a good game going.

I see the market, and if they come down in price, and make a fat compatible model, I'll grab one.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 22, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I take my laptop and a video game system with me on vacation. Our whole family generally chips in and gets a cabin at Deep Creek, MD for an entire 2 weeks. Boating and such during the day. Beer, movies, and games at night. Makes perfect sense when there are 12-15 of us in the cabin. This would be perfect for when my mother (Aka: Grandma, Aka: The Big Boss) wants to watch TV while some of us would rather get a good game going.
> 
> I see the market, and if they come down in price, and make a fat compatible model, I'll grab one.



i never play video games when i am on vacation. the entire purpose of being on vacation to me is to be away from everything i have at home (except of course booze.) 

read a book. converse with your family and friends. enjoy the quiet night sky. hell just enjoy nature and your surroundings!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Eh, I step out my back door (I live in a city thats 85,000) and I usually see at least 5 deer any night of the week, also have a skunk that seems friendly, I almost want to catch it. A few days vacation and I do agree with you Easy, but if I'm gone for a week or more, there will be times when I want to relax and stay inside for a bit.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 22, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> i never play video games when i am on vacation. the entire purpose of being on vacation to me is to be away from everything i have at home (except of course booze.)
> 
> read a book. converse with your family and friends. enjoy the quiet night sky. hell just enjoy nature and your surroundings!



For who, you? Our definition of vacation is as above.

We enjoy nature all day long and then we converse *while* drinking beer and gaming or watching TV. We have a great time together as a family doing this year in and year out. It is our perfect vacation. Who are you to say otherwise?

And I read every night in bed. I've read about 60 books in the past year or so.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 22, 2010)

Wile E said:


> *For who, you?* Our definition of vacation is as above.
> 
> We enjoy nature all day long and then we converse *while* drinking beer and gaming or watching TV. We have a great time together as a family doing this year in and year out. It is our perfect vacation. Who are you to say otherwise?
> 
> And I read every night in bed. I've read about 60 books in the past year or so.





Easy Rhino said:


> i never play video games when i am on vacation. the entire purpose of being on *vacation to me* is to be away from everything i have at home (except of course booze.)
> 
> read a book. converse with your family and friends. enjoy the quiet night sky. hell just enjoy nature and your surroundings!



I don't think anyone was trying to pass judgment, I thought it was clear he was stating his opinion. People are so defensive lately.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 22, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> i never play video games when i am on vacation. the entire purpose of being on vacation to me is to be away from everything i have at home (except of course booze.)
> 
> read a book. converse with your family and friends. enjoy the quiet night sky. hell just enjoy nature and your surroundings!



You have to understand that vacation is something and somewhere different for everyone. 

If your going to some cabin on a lake in winter, bringing a few Games to play or LAN with some buddies isn't exactly a bad idea (especially on a cold night)

If your going to Cancun where you get beautiful bitches and beautiful beaches during spring break, bringing Games might not be exactly the best Idea. But there is always room for them in the car or on the plane  

In respects to both those comments its all just user preference.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 22, 2010)

theonedub said:


> I don't think anyone was trying to pass judgment, I thought it was clear he was stating his opinion. People are so defensive lately.



Shhhhhh, let me have my little troll dammit. I don't get the opportunity to mess with Rhino very often. lol


----------



## theonedub (Sep 22, 2010)

Carry on sir.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 22, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Shhhhhh, let me have my little troll dammit. I don't get the opportunity to mess with Rhino very often. lol



Well at least its not me your trolling....for a change 

PS: for all you guys talking about jailbreaking your PS3.  Remember, you cant do it once your consoles firmware is *3.42 or above *and stay away from the PS3AVR, its fake.  I got mine through the post yesterday and its nothign more than a USB Micro SD card reader with the card slot removed   I just hope i get my £33 back from PayPal 

PPS: for those thinking that remote play on the PSP from the PS3 is going to be great, think again, the PSP doesnt have 2x analog sticks


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 22, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Well at least its not me your trolling....for a change
> 
> PS: for all you guys talking about jailbreaking your PS3.  Remember, you cant do it once your consoles firmware is 3.42 or above and stay away from the PS3AVR, its fake.  I got mine through the post yesterday and its nothign more than a USB Micro SD card reader with the card slot removed   I just hope i get my £33 back from PayPal
> 
> PPS: for those thinking that remote play on the PSP from the PS3 is going to be great, think again, the PSP doesnt have 2x analog sticks



yeah unless you have the psp go which allows you to use its bluetooth to connect a Ps3 Controller to it. Then your all set


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 22, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> yeah unless you have the psp go which allows you to use its bluetooth to connect a Ps3 Controller to it. Then your all set



OMG, its not really handheld gaming then is it.  Its PS3 gaming on a very tiny screen


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 22, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> OMG, its not really handheld gaming then is it.  Its PS3 gaming on a very tiny screen



Yes but on the go hehe


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 22, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Yes but on the go hehe



True


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Sep 22, 2010)

can hook a controller upto the psp? thats pretty cool didnt know that. I remember seeing one guy did a mod to use a steering wheel on gran turismo psp. the steering was still binary tho.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 24, 2010)

Anyone getting Sonic Adventure on PSN or even Sonic Adventure 2 if it comes out aswell?? i am thinking about getting them they was amazing game and one best game made for dreamcast


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 25, 2010)

How to know what version hdmi cabel i got for ps3?And do i need to change to 1.4(newest version)if i want to watch 3d movies?


----------



## ktr (Sep 25, 2010)

Arciks said:


> How to know what version hdmi cabel i got for ps3?And do i need to change to 1.4(newest version)if i want to watch 3d movies?



http://www.hdmi.org/manufacturer/hdmi_1_4/hdmi_1_4_faq.aspx#35

Only reason that you need a new HDMI 1.4 cable is if you're doing Ethernet over HDMI.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 26, 2010)

Has anyone got any news for Street Fighter 3 Third Strike to be released on the PSN market because i want the game.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 29, 2010)

How to Remote Play any PS3 game title in your PSP

1. Dump your PS3 game title of your choice to your hard drive.

2. Install Ps3 FTP and then launch it.

3. Connect to your PS3 via FTP and navigate to your HDD folder then go to games -> LAUN12345 -> GAMEZ -> YOUR GAME ID -> PS3_GAME

4. Now, just copy the PARAM.SFO file and make a backup of it just in case.

5. Download SFO Editor open the sfo file and tick/check “Enable Remote Play”.

6. Save it and then open up the FTP and transfer the modded sfo back into the PS3_GAME folder.

7. Now, just connect your PSP in remote play and please enjoy it!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hey guys,can someone reconmend me a good wireless ethernet bridge hub or something for my ps3 because my ethernet port on my laptop just decided to die,and i am asking because my ps3 is the 20gb which didn't come built in wifi.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 29, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> Hey guys,can someone reconmend me a good wireless ethernet bridge hub or something for my ps3 because my ethernet port on my laptop just decided to die,and i am asking because my ps3 is the 20gb which didn't come built in wifi.



OMG, sell that old shitkicker before it YLOD   20GB, blimey


----------



## theonedub (Sep 29, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> Hey guys,can someone reconmend me a good wireless ethernet bridge hub or something for my ps3 because my ethernet port on my laptop just decided to die,and i am asking because my ps3 is the 20gb which didn't come built in wifi.



Cheapest solution is most likely to pick up a cheap LinkSys and DD-WRT it.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 29, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> OMG, sell that old shitkicker before it YLOD   20GB, blimey



It hasn't YLOD on me yet and i've upgraded it to a 100GB hdd so no i ain't using 20gb lol.
@onedub thanks for option


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 30, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> It hasn't YLOD on me yet and i've upgraded it to a 100GB hdd so no i ain't using 20gb lol.
> @onedub thanks for option



Is yours JB'ed yet?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 30, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Is yours JB'ed yet?



if you mean hacked then no i ain't going hack it lol and mine got the hardware supported backward compatibility for ps2 games lol.

So in terms of life span would a ethernet card for my laptop be better or a ethernet bridge hub?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 1, 2010)

Seems badass, I can't wait to try my move with it. Its just the FPS I've been waiting for 
http://www.ps3news.com/PlayStation-3/video-killzone-3-for-ps3-with-playstation-move-in-action/


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 1, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Seems badass, I can't wait to try my move with it. Its just the FPS I've been waiting for
> http://www.ps3news.com/PlayStation-3/video-killzone-3-for-ps3-with-playstation-move-in-action/



Im at work so I cant see the website   What game is it m8?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 1, 2010)

those graphics look very nice. i dont know about using the move though. just seems a bit clunky.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 1, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Im at work so I cant see the website   What game is it m8?



Kill Zone 3



Easy Rhino said:


> those graphics look very nice. i dont know about using the move though. just seems a bit clunky.



Yeah the graphics reminded me of Crysis (The Snow at least). I hope the move is smooth, it should be since they are spending so much time developing for both the move and regular controller but I guess we'll find out when its out.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 1, 2010)

Oh man so many games coming out this month such hard decision can only make 1 purchase maybe..


----------



## theonedub (Oct 1, 2010)

I decided to get DeadRising 2 on PC, pick up BlackOps (for Zombies) on PS3, and hold off on the rest


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 1, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Kill Zone 3



Im looking forward to having the option of using pad or move


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 2, 2010)

Man theres like 3 games i want coming out this month that i want to own for ps3..
Pro evolution soccer 2011
Vanquish
WWE smackdown vs raw 2011


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 2, 2010)

anyone looking to swap ps3 for xbox 360?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 2, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> anyone looking to swap ps3 for xbox 360?



Do you mean that you have a 360 to swap for a PS3, or vice versa?


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 3, 2010)

Who else had fun playing Heavy Rain with the move controller?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 3, 2010)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> Who else had fun playing Heavy Rain with the move controller?



Wanted to try it out but I traded it in after I beat it in 3 days. 

Can you describe some of the actions they made you do with the Move?


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 3, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Wanted to try it out but I traded it in after I beat it in 3 days.
> 
> Can you describe some of the actions they made you do with the Move?



yeah, as your reading this pull out an imaginary inhaler out of your pocket place it in front of you shake it fast put the ball to your face and tilt your head back... and keep taping the move button lol, its basically like real life actions, starting a car you put the key in(move the wand forward) then turn the key(turn the wand) some actions I question though but its ok


Edit: also RE 5 is pretty fun with the move also, I wish I could say it makes the game easier but its hard as hell


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 3, 2010)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> yeah, as your reading this pull out an imaginary inhaler out of your pocket place it in front of you shake it fast put the ball to your face and tilt your head back... and keep taping the move button lol, its basically like real life actions, starting a car you put the key in(move the wand forward) then turn the key(turn the wand) some actions I question though but its ok
> 
> 
> Edit: also RE 5 is pretty fun with the move also, I wish I could say it makes the game easier but its hard as hell



I have RE5 it actually made things easer for me. For instance I'm really good at shooting the dynamite or bombs in mid air now and once I do that I can quickly resume killing the rest of the enemies. If you have a Navi controller along side its easier than if your using a normal PS controller which is harder, at least thats what I think.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 4, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> I have RE5 it actually made things easer for me. For instance I'm really good at shooting the dynamite or bombs in mid air now and once I do that I can quickly resume killing the rest of the enemies. If you have a Navi controller along side its easier than if your using a normal PS controller which is harder, at least thats what I think.



!!!! lol its so hard for me! Im using the nav controller with it like somethings are easy like shooting bombs and thats its lol guess I gotta keep playin


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 4, 2010)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> yeah, as your reading this pull out an imaginary inhaler out of your pocket place it in front of you shake it fast put the ball to your face and tilt your head back... and keep taping the move button lol, its basically like real life actions, starting a car you put the key in(move the wand forward) then turn the key(turn the wand) some actions I question though but its ok
> 
> 
> Edit: also RE 5 is pretty fun with the move also, I wish I could say it makes the game easier but its hard as hell



Sounds pretty sweet to me


----------



## Wile E (Oct 4, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Sounds pretty sweet to me



Not me. Sounds stupidly annoying to me.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 4, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Sounds pretty sweet to me



Sounds pretty sweet to me too  

All my friends loved Sports Champion too, they all intend on buying the Move for their PS3's. There needs to be more online Move games now. Can't wait for KillZone 3 Ohhhh man...


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 4, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Sounds pretty sweet to me too
> 
> All my friends loved Sports Champion too, they all intend on buying the Move for their PS3's. There needs to be more online Move games now. Can't wait for KillZone 3 Ohhhh man...



What version of Resi 5 do you have btw?  Is it the Resi 5 Gold Ed?  Or is it a special Gold Ed with Move compatibility?????? I dont want to get the wrong one


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 4, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> What version of Resi 5 do you have btw?  Is it the Resi 5 Gold Ed?  Or is it a special Gold Ed with Move compatibility?????? I dont want to get the wrong one



I  have the Gold Edition which I got before Move came out and then I downloaded a patch that gave it the ability to use the Move. I think any RE5 will do since they all get updated the same.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 4, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> I  have the Gold Edition which I got before Move came out and then I downloaded a patch that gave it the ability to use the Move. I think any RE5 will do since they all get updated the same.



Cool.  The trouble is, I cant get the update down because I dont want to go above 3.41


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 4, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Cool.  The trouble is, I cant get the update down because I dont want to go above 3.41



You can still get the update. I'm on 3.41 as well and it updated just fine and I'm not logged into PSN either. My Sportchampions also updated just fine, so you can update.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 4, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> You can still get the update. I'm on 3.41 as well and it updated just fine and I'm not logged into PSN either. My Sportchampions also updated just fine, so you can update.



You sir, are a gent!  I will get it and give it a try


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 9, 2010)

If any of you guys got the lastest qore episode, they show some bits and videos of GT5, castlevania, and medal of honor. Jesus! after seeing GT5 Im glad they held if off for a bit so they can work more on it its looking so damn fun! They included nascar into gt5, and I hate nascar but even that is looking really REALLY good!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 9, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> http://img838.imageshack.us/img838/2999/dsc00221l.jpg



Thats naughty


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 9, 2010)

Assassin's creed Brotherhood multiplayer is pretty boring and kinda stupid, I would avoid it, unless theres some other modes that are going to be available, like racing or stunts or something fun other wise the "wanted" game mode sucks


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 9, 2010)

People who likes gundam and watched the original series or played the gundam games PSP i highly reconmend getting this game:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Used-PS3-Gund...5467?pt=Video_Games_Games&hash=item27b54bc1db
I am borrowing my friends and i love it and just ordered my copy last sunday and i am going do some co-op missions with him


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 14, 2010)

netflix app now coming to the PS3 on oct 18! now you don't need that lame disc AND some great new features including 1080i and dolby surround!!!

http://www.engadget.com/2010/10/14/netflix-on-ps3-goes-disc-free-gets-1080i-streaming-and-5-1-surr/


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 14, 2010)

looks great feature.but i prefer to buy blurey discs not to store em on hdd.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 15, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> netflix app now coming to the PS3 on oct 18! now you don't need that lame disc AND some great new features including 1080i and dolby surround!!!
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2010/10/14/netflix-on-ps3-goes-disc-free-gets-1080i-streaming-and-5-1-surr/



Updated to 1080p now. I bet it only runs on up to date consoles tho. Leaves me out. Well, I'm left out of watching, even with the disc, because I won't update past 3.15 and lose Linux.



Arciks said:


> looks great feature.but i prefer to buy blurey discs not to store em on hdd.



It doesn't store them on hard drive. It streams them from Netflix.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 16, 2010)

just got a ps3...first experience with it seems good. any tips or tricks for it? its a 80GB fat model


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 16, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> just got a ps3...first experience with it seems good. any tips or tricks for it? its a 80GB fat model



You can fold with it if you like. Be sure to use TPU's folding Team # 50711.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 16, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> just got a ps3...first experience with it seems good. any tips or tricks for it? its a 80GB fat model



Keep it well ventilated, seems like the OG models are croaking at a high rate recently.


----------



## Lionheart (Oct 16, 2010)

Has anyone played the Vanquish Demo on the PS3, I played it on the Xbox360 and looks good, just wanted to know does it have any AA on the PS3 version or is it jaggy, if so I will just buy the 360 version, Xbox seems to have more AA in their multiplatform games


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 16, 2010)

is there anyway to downgrade the firmware on the ps3? mine has 3.5 so no Other OS for me  i dont think im going to fold on it since it only grabs up 700ppd not really worth it


----------



## theonedub (Oct 16, 2010)

Not really up on the downgrading scene, but I do not think its possible. 

Folding on the PS3 is pretty poor, I used to Fold on it exclusively before I got into GPU folding and on 24/7 runs it would make about 1kPPD. Even with the Slim model's lower consumption, its not really efficient. Much worse on the OG models too


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 16, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> is there anyway to downgrade the firmware on the ps3? mine has 3.5 so no Other OS for me  i dont think im going to fold on it since it only grabs up 700ppd not really worth it



Nope


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 16, 2010)

http://www.laser-hl.com/products_details.php?id=1018


----------



## n-ster (Oct 16, 2010)

LOL shipping cost 25$


----------



## AsRock (Oct 16, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> netflix app now coming to the PS3 on oct 18! now you don't need that lame disc AND some great new features including 1080i and dolby surround!!!
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2010/10/14/netflix-on-ps3-goes-disc-free-gets-1080i-streaming-and-5-1-surr/



I use our laptop these days to stream as it's cheaper than the PS3 to run. Wish they would add streaming details and options for the PC, don't get me wrong there is one but it don't tell you what HD mode it's actually in.


I hope the search has improved to which was the origenal reason i started to use the laptop as 1/2 the time the PS3 would would not find any were near what the PC would find.

EDIT: just noticed the software is there to download but says not available in my area yet.  It was 19MB for the download.  O yeah you have to login to your account too.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 16, 2010)

n-ster said:


> LOL shipping cost 25$



still not that bad. There is a tool out on the webs that lets you hack fat into anysize you want....so if you want a 500GB drive external.....yep


I'm still at 3.41, and I think I'm going to go for it.....going to buy another ps3 at some point that I can keep updated and so on


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 16, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> still not that bad. There is a tool out on the webs that lets you hack fat into anysize you want....so if you want a 500GB drive external.....yep
> 
> 
> I'm still at 3.41, and I think I'm going to go for it.....going to buy another ps3 at some point that I can keep updated and so on



what free games are you playing these days?


----------



## F1reFly (Oct 17, 2010)

wow, 18 hours to reformat and reinstall PS3. why so long? xmb is a small OS
though i'm using a 7200 rpm 300 gb drive, thats still 17 hours longer than it takes to install WIndows


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 17, 2010)

F1reFly said:


> wow, 18 hours to reformat and reinstall PS3. why so long? xmb is a small OS
> though i'm using a 7200 rpm 300 gb drive, thats still 17 hours longer than it takes to install WIndows



formating my 80 gig fat took like an hour


----------



## F1reFly (Oct 17, 2010)

remaining time: 18 hrs and 1 min.
currently @ 4%
i hope its calculation is wrong.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 17, 2010)

what are some must buy games for ps3. I love god of war 3


----------



## theonedub (Oct 17, 2010)

Uncharted 2 and Heavy Rain were probably 2 of the better games I have played recently- both are PS3 exclusives.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 17, 2010)

Castlevania Lords of Shadow is great. If you want another GOWIII like title that will do the trick.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 17, 2010)

Would you guys reconmend this wired usb headset for ps3:
http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B000TLNTYY/?tag=tec053-21
I am currently using some samsung G600 bluetooth headpiece and its piece of junk it keeps falling out of my ears and my friend has the official ps3 wireless bluetooth headset and its easily knockable off the ears aswell.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 17, 2010)

you should look for a bluetooth headset that wraps around your head instead of the one ear cell phone jobs


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 17, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> you should look for a bluetooth headset that wraps around your head instead of the one ear cell phone jobs



My friend got one of those and everytime he tries move his head it fall off.


----------



## F1reFly (Oct 17, 2010)

85% complete. guess the format software was created with the unreal engine:shadedshu


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 18, 2010)

thats horrible why not use the quick option takes 10 seconds


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 18, 2010)

F1reFly said:


> remaining time: 18 hrs and 1 min.
> currently @ 4%
> i hope its calculation is wrong.



If its not wrong, your drive must be knackered.  It doesnt even take me a fraction of that time to format my 500GB PS3 HDD.



kurosagi01 said:


> Would you guys reconmend this wired usb headset for ps3:
> http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B000TLNTYY/?tag=tec053-21
> I am currently using some samsung G600 bluetooth headpiece and its piece of junk it keeps falling out of my ears and my friend has the official ps3 wireless bluetooth headset and its easily knockable off the ears aswell.



Spend the extra cash and get a Turtle Beach headset


----------



## Lionheart (Oct 18, 2010)

Bought the playstation dildo 2day had I only tried MAG with it so far, and its pretty damn hard with the move controller


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 18, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Bought the playstation dildo 2day had I only tried MAG with it so far, and its pretty damn hard with the move controller



The only 'real' game Ive used mine for (move controller + navi controller) is Resident Evil 5 - Gold Edition and I have to admit, it feels strange at first, but it does add a new dimension to the game


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 19, 2010)

the new netflix app for the ps3 is very good. playback is smooth but i am not seeing any "HD" even though my TV says it is playing back in 1080P. Also, only 2 channel stereo. I am going to figure out how to fix it.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 19, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> the new netflix app for the ps3 is very good. playback is smooth but i am not seeing any "HD" even though my TV says it is playing back in 1080P. Also, only 2 channel stereo. I am going to figure out how to fix it.



yeah lol,  they just say HD ( no change there ).  I did try running the same programs though a laptop and with the PS3 which both are connected to the same TV and i seen no difference at all.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 19, 2010)

AsRock said:


> yeah lol,  they just say HD ( no change there ).  I did try running the same programs though a laptop and with the PS3 which both are connected to the same TV and i seen no difference at all.



ok only a few titles are truly HD. i found one and it does look pretty good for streaming internet. still only getting stereo sound but apparently i am not alone. the new interface is by far the best. now to add hulu plus...


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 19, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> ok only a few titles are truly HD. i found one and it does look pretty good for streaming internet. still only getting stereo sound but apparently i am not alone. the new interface is by far the best. now to add hulu plus...



i honestly like hulu better then netflix.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 19, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> i honestly like hulu better then netflix.



true but you have commercials on hulu. and the movie limitations on hulu are kinda lame. or are you talking about the user interface?


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 19, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> true but you have commercials on hulu. and the movie limitations on hulu are kinda lame. or are you talking about the user interface?



both. commercials dont bother me. and i think if you pay (cheaper then netflix?) you dont get them. not to mention I perosnally (notice personally) think the content is the same if not better. granted they dont have some movies. but I like the quality of hulu better and most of the movies they dont have are ones that dont intrest me anyway.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 19, 2010)

i find netflix a lot better even though we pay $18 a month for it. thats for streaming how ever much you need too and 2 disks out a time which you can get about 4-6 a week with blu ray included..

And like Hulu you can watch it on a bunch of systems at the same time although i'm not to sure about the payed version of hulu and if you can watch 2+ different programs at the same time on different systems.

Tell ya what it's hell load cheaper than paying Comcast\Verizon thats for sure which ever you pick.



Easy Rhino said:


> true but you have commercials on hulu. and the movie limitations on hulu are kinda lame. or are you talking about the user interface?



So true did not mind them for some time on hulu then i noticed it started to get like the TV for example watching a action movie and a commercial would start and it be twice as loud but it's been months since i watched hulu so that may of stopped.  And they did not like  me blocking most of there ads either hehe...  Get away with it with Netflix although only ones i noticed there are google but still they are blocked lol.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 22, 2010)

I prefer Netflix over Hulu. 

Now the question is, how do you get Netflix on a non-updated PS3?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 22, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I prefer Netflix over Hulu.
> 
> Now the question is, how do you get Netflix on a non-updated PS3?



Some patiences and Google maybe?


----------



## n-ster (Oct 22, 2010)

We've been patient enough... look at the X360 with how easy it is to back up your games wherever you want (or dwnld them if you'd like xD hate stupid console exclusives...)

Stupid console exclusives... even non-exclusives like Fifa 11 PC isn't the same as the console one... its basically Fifa 10 Console = Fifa 11 PC

No PGA Tour or NHL since '07... games coming out months before on consoles... I HATE THAT


----------



## Wile E (Oct 22, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Some patiences and Google maybe?



Google is no help, and my patience is wearing thin. I'm still on 3.15, as I refuse to lose the Linux feature I paid for. I've been without usable Netflix for months now, and it's getting quite old. When AsbestOS becomes more stable, I'll update to 3.41, so at least that solves a small portion of my problems, but I need to be able to access PSN to use Netflix. I don't even want to pirate games, I just want better media playback/format support, and to keep all the features I payed for.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 22, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Google is no help, and my patience is wearing thin. I'm still on 3.15, as I refuse to lose the Linux feature I paid for. I've been without usable Netflix for months now, and it's getting quite old. When AsbestOS becomes more stable, I'll update to 3.41, so at least that solves a small portion of my problems, but I need to be able to access PSN to use Netflix. I don't even want to pirate games, I just want better media playback/format support, and to keep all the features I payed for.



I feel for ya, but what else can we do aside from buying another PS3?  

Can't you get online with Linux and then go to netflix from there?


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 22, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Google is no help, and my patience is wearing thin. I'm still on 3.15, as I refuse to lose the Linux feature I paid for. I've been without usable Netflix for months now, and it's getting quite old. When AsbestOS becomes more stable, I'll update to 3.41, so at least that solves a small portion of my problems, but I need to be able to access PSN to use Netflix. I don't even want to pirate games, I just want better media playback/format support, and to keep all the features I payed for.



You can view/use PSN network ATM with jailbreak 

Another update about linux hit PSgrove today....


----------



## F1reFly (Oct 23, 2010)

So does Netflix have TV shows like Hulu? i thought it was all movies.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 24, 2010)

Finally got Grid for the P.S 3 and I know it's a little old but man is it ever fun.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 9, 2010)

Playstation move. was thinking about asking for it for xmas. Not sure I should though. I have found wii sports fun from time to time. For the most part though Ill play shooters/rpgs with the controller. Though if shooting can be fun with it, id certainly use that. Any opinions from move owners here? Or even those who have considered purchasing it.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 9, 2010)

Well the Move as far as the hardware goes is in fact really good and you will soon be able to use the Move on your PC. So motion control on your PC bonus. 

Now as far as games go (my experience)

*Resident Evil 5* was a whole other experience with the move. It was definitely fun to play using the move although my friend did prefer the controller cause he was more comfortable with it. Doing the action sequences with the move was much easier all you have to do is wave it around. Looking at the stat results at the end of each chapter it was safe to say that the Move vs the controller was pretty even. Our accuracy and kills would pretty much come even with me exceeding his grade from time time, overall performance is roughly the same Move vs Controller. 

*Start the Party* Really fun move game something everyone in the family can enjoy. I could see families getting bored of this fast but every time someone new comes along its resets the fun meter on this game.

*Time Crisis Razing Storm* successfully brings the arcade shooter to your home. Its basicly some good MP killing fun. Again move works just like it shoot but the game isn't amazing as far as story line goes but then again I have barely played this. Only time I do play it is when friends come over. 

Get fit with mel B. Something my mom plays have yet to see it.

*Sports Champions* Excellent game, really fun solo or multi and the move like always performance exceptionally. Games that I didn't find to interesting or lame were Volleyball and Disc Golf. However Disc Golf can get pretty competitive and my lil cousin likes volleyball a lot.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 9, 2010)

been playing some gta4 again and i love it!


----------



## ktr (Nov 10, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> been playing some gta4 again and i love it!



been waiting for gt5 still and hating it!

Damn Czech got their hands on the game.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 10, 2010)

ktr said:


> been waiting for gt5 still and hating it!
> 
> Damn Czech got their hands on the game.



OH its the czech who did. i feel yea. lots of rumors for black friday tho


----------



## theonedub (Nov 10, 2010)

If they have any sense they wont release a game on Black Friday- adding more chaos to the chaos that is BF is just insane


----------



## ktr (Nov 10, 2010)

Black Friday is a terrible day for GT5 release. A lot of people are out of town, and people with sanity avoid shopping that day because of the crazy crowd. Best is the 23rd, so we can enjoy the game over the extra long weekend.

My guess it the game is gonna come out on the 30th.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 10, 2010)

theonedub said:


> If they have any sense they wont release a game on Black Friday- adding more chaos to the chaos that is BF is just insane



Eh we dont really have it in Canada. So I dun care. and its sooner than december  23rd works for me. its sooner


----------



## n-ster (Nov 10, 2010)

We don't have BF here, but we do have Boxing WEEK


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 10, 2010)

I've been catching up on some titles, just trying to get some trophies, killzone 2, Dead Space, MAG, Uncharted 2


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 10, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> I've been catching up on some titles, just trying to get some trophies, killzone 2, Dead Space, MAG, Uncharted 2



i just read that as 





> I've been catching up on some titties.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 10, 2010)

n-ster said:


> We don't have BF here, but we do have Boxing WEEK



That we do. Remember when it was boxing day sales haha.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 11, 2010)

So who's down for some Black ops? 

PSN tag

Se-sKOTosA-Vlaka

ADD ME SO WE CAN WAGE WAR!


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 12, 2010)

WOOOOO GT5 announced for nov 24. Ah im so excited


----------



## ktr (Nov 12, 2010)

Yup, November 24th. Which is a fantastic date, because we get to enjoy it over the long holiday weekend.

Also, PD posted the full car list: http://www.gran-turismo.com/local/jp/data1/products/gt5/carlist_en.html

and full track list (minus infinite custom tracks): http://www.gran-turismo.com/local/jp/data1/products/gt5/courselist_en.html


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 12, 2010)

ktr said:


> Yup, November 24th. Which is a fantastic date, because we get to enjoy it over the long holiday weekend.
> 
> Also, PD posted the full car list: http://www.gran-turismo.com/local/jp/data1/products/gt5/carlist_en.html
> 
> and full track list (minus infinite custom tracks): http://www.gran-turismo.com/local/jp/data1/products/gt5/courselist_en.html



I saw the carlist on gtplanet. didnt know they posted it thats awesome. have to look at the track list tho.

They have quite a few for the WRC stuff. awesome. looking forward to building an STI for the snow


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 12, 2010)

holy sh!t who is gonna fill their garage with all 1031 cars


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 12, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> holy sh!t who is gonna fill their garage with all 1031 cars



Ill race yah to that  Just need to find the quickest cash exploit before u do. lol


----------



## ktr (Nov 12, 2010)

IIRC, there is a trophy to get 1000 cars in your garage.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 12, 2010)

ktr said:


> IIRC, there is a trophy to get 1000 cars in your garage.



ugh. i hate trophies. plus, i will get bored with the game long before i collect that many cars.


----------



## ktr (Nov 14, 2010)

I am not a much of a trophy/achievement hunter myself, mostly because they force you to go out of your way to obtain them. However, the leaked list for GT5 doesn't seem to have that problem.

Also, 6K post.


----------



## Gabkicks (Nov 15, 2010)

PS3 will be here in a couple days, and i've had the game preordered for months!!!


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 15, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> ugh. i hate trophies. plus, i will get bored with the game long before i collect that many cars.



trophies rule well I like it better then numbers


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 15, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> trophies rule well I like it better then numbers



Trophies/Achievements, non of it means anything


----------



## mdm-adph (Nov 15, 2010)

Having a problem with GTA4 recently -- after a bit of gaming (maybe half an hour), the audio will cut out, and won't work again until I restart my PS3.  Has anyone else ever had this problem?


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 15, 2010)

Anyone else excited about LittleBigPlanet 2? I think it comes out in 3 days. GS has a preorder that comes with bookends and a sackboy, it's like $85. I've got my money's worth out of LBP so I might pick it up at launch.


----------



## ktr (Nov 15, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Anyone else excited about LittleBigPlanet 2? I think it comes out in 3 days. GS has a preorder that comes with bookends and a sackboy, it's like $85. I've got my money's worth out of LBP so I might pick it up at launch.



Sorry to burst your bubble, but LBP2 got delayed to January 2011. 

Old news: http://blog.us.playstation.com/2010...w-launching-january-18-2011-in-north-america/


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 15, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Trophies/Achievements, non of it means anything



Matters what type of a gamer you are. I don't care a ton, but I like ones for odd things that I wouldnt have even though of.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 15, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Matters what type of a gamer you are. I don't care a ton, but I like ones for odd things that I wouldnt have even though of.



Me too, but just as a challenge, not because I want to compete with or brag to others.

Things like the "Is it a spider" achievement on GoW for 360 I like to get. (100 sticky nades to the head of opponents) Just because it makes me lol.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 16, 2010)

Auditorium on PS3 !!! WITH MOVE!!

http://www.ps3news.com/PS3-Online/video-auditorium-is-streaming-to-psn-on-november-23-2010/

OH AND


Free ps3 Downgrader 

http://www.ps3news.com/PS3-Hacks/ps3-firmware-3-50-decrypted-free-public-ps3-downgrader-wip/


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 16, 2010)

i watched the video on auditorium and i have no clue what it is.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 16, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> i watched the video on auditorium and i have no clue what it is.



Why don't you just actually play it and see for yourself. 

http://www.playauditorium.com/


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 16, 2010)

hrm..a pretty cool puzzle game i guess. it better be in 7.1


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 16, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> hrm..a pretty cool puzzle game i guess. it better be in 7.1



I'm pretty sure it will be. Just like its going to be HD (1080p I hope).


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 16, 2010)

ktr said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble, but LBP2 got delayed to January 2011.
> 
> Old news: http://blog.us.playstation.com/2010...w-launching-january-18-2011-in-north-america/



My bubble is still intact. I could have sworn that I saw the pre-order page for it just recently on the GS site, saying it was out the 18th. No biggie.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 20, 2010)

Not sure if you guys know but for psn plus sucribers killzone 3 beta come out coupe days ago.i tried it today its only multiplayer but game looks definetly must buy.


----------



## Driftking (Nov 23, 2010)

Username: (n/a)
PS3 Model: launch 80GB
Accessories Owned: 1x DualShock Sixaxis
TV Owned: Sony Bravia
Games Purchased: Killzone2, Metal Gear Solid 4, GT5, Prince of Persia


----------



## F1reFly (Nov 24, 2010)

some people already got gt5 game today, tons of screenshots and vids being released now. lucky bastards. my copy arrives tomorrow but i'll be too busy to mess with it for a while


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 24, 2010)

Just a heads up guys, Target stores seem to be putting a crapload of PS3 and Xbox 360 games on clearance for 50%-75% off of current retail, trying to clear out room for holiday inventory.

I was tempted to get Uncharted 2 (again) for $20 and UFC Unleashed 2009 for $7.50, but decided not to. They also had some very nice X360 deals, like SSFIV and RE 5 for <$10 each.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 24, 2010)

balls deep, bronameth. i can pick it up tomorrow but not play it until friday night.


----------



## BlackMagic (Dec 2, 2010)

I finally did it, after all these years. I finally decided I wanted to see all the hype about PS3 for myself.
So I went down to my local GameStop store and bought a PS3 (and Call of Duty Black Ops).

I bought the PS3 Move System.

It came with:
PS3 Sports Champions Move Bundle
320 GB PlayStation 3 system
PlayStation Move motion controller
PlayStation Eye camera
Sports Champions game
Bonus game demo disc
DUALSHOCK3 wireless controller

I have a Samsung 58" Plasma 1080p FTP 5884 hdtv and I hooked the PS3 to it to see what this PS3 and tv combo is capable of.
I let the setup self configure via the Sony Auto Configure and all I had to do was choose 1080p as the resolution I wanted.
Wow, nice.
The graphics are really astonishingly good. I was worried I would be dissapointed as I have read over and over again that the graphics on PS3's were not as good as PC graphics.
Now I see that is not true. Not with COD BO. They are ok. Not as good as on my pc...but ok, I can live with 'em.
I don't like playing with a controller though, right now. 
I know I will become more comfortable with a controller as time passes and my perspective will change. I hope this change comes soon, I am getting my arse KICKED online, lol.

One thing I find funny is the fact my tv is so large I am having a hard time trying to find everything during battles. There is a lot of screen area to look at trying to see an enemy coming, and before I can react, I am dead. I think I am sitting a little too close to the tv right now though, about 10 ft.. 
I'm going to back up to 15 ft.to see if that helps.

Well, I have to go finish the installation now, run a ethernet cable through a lot of walls to make it a clean installation. 
I hope to see some of you guys online soon.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 2, 2010)

You'll learn to like the controller. I'm a heavy PC gamer but even I prefer to play COD on console. It just seems better suited with a controller and on a console where less people hack.


----------



## BlackMagic (Dec 2, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> You'll learn to like the controller. I'm a heavy PC gamer but even I prefer to play COD on console. It just seems better suited with a controller and on a console where less people hack.



Well, I'm not too sure I have run into any hackers on pc COD BO yet, but I am only a level 49 which probably means I haven't gotten enough time on the game yet to run into them.

Why do people hack? What fun is that? I never could understand it.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 2, 2010)

BlackMagic said:


> Well, I'm not too sure I have run into any hackers on pc COD BO yet, but I am only a level 49 which probably means I haven't gotten enough time on the game yet to run into them.
> 
> Why do people hack? What fun is that? I never could understand it.



I thought other people in TF2 and this HL2 MOD called Hidden Source were hacking and since it was unfair got hacks myself. It opened up a doorway to a different kind of fun, just owning everybody. 

In the end the TF2 hack got me VAC banned and Hidden Source was just losing its value as a game. So I stopped hacking and never felt the need to hack again no matter how suspicious I got of others hacking. If I was sure someone was hacking, I'd just report them.

I like to think that anyone hacking is just doing it temporarily. Its mostly young immature kids (Like I was) who have the need to come out as the winner no matter what the cost. Hope those answer your questions.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 3, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> You'll learn to like the controller. I'm a heavy PC gamer but even I prefer to play COD on console. It just seems better suited with a controller and on a console where less people hack.



I disagree. I find the controller to be terrible for COD.


At any rate, just used my iPod Video to jailbreak my PS3. Was just playing Super Mario World via an SNES emulator. lol. Currently backing up my God of War Collection to test out this whole backup manager thingy-ma-bob.

Honestly, I don't even care about that, I just want to keep linux, but still be able to play online and use Netflix. Better networking (samba support, perhaps?) and better audio and video support would also be awesome.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 3, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I disagree. I find the controller to be terrible for COD.
> 
> 
> At any rate, just used my iPod Video to jailbreak my PS3. Was just playing Super Mario World via an SNES emulator. lol. Currently backing up my God of War Collection to test out this whole backup manager thingy-ma-bob.
> ...



Everyone has their own preference. I think its just a matter of what you get used to or what you want to get used to for that matter.

Nice. I'm waiting for them to unveil the free downgrader along with a new spoof for 3.5 to get back on PSN. 

Also a Wii Emulator known as Dolphin is being ported onto the PS3. So expect the use of the PS Move to play Wii games on the PS3 soon


----------



## Wile E (Dec 3, 2010)

So the spoof no longer gets you on PSN? I can't get the PL3 No Auth payload to play nice with my iPod, which is supposed to be the only one that allows Netflix. I'm using the Hermes 4b spoof payload right now, just to check things out until my minimus32 AVR arrives.

I'm gonna be sad if I can't get my netflix back. I need to get another ps3 to keep updated.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 3, 2010)

Wile E said:


> So the spoof no longer gets you on PSN? I can't get the PL3 No Auth payload to play nice with my iPod, which is supposed to be the only one that allows Netflix. I'm using the Hermes 4b spoof payload right now, just to check things out until my minimus32 AVR arrives.
> 
> I'm gonna be sad if I can't get my netflix back. I need to get another ps3 to keep updated.



Sony shutdown their server for maintaince and did something to prevent the spoof from working. 

A few people are working diligently and are uncovering new ways to counteract Sony's attempt at keeping us Jailbreakers offline. 

A free downgrader should be out within 2 weeks tops I estimate. So we can get online when we need to or get offline when we need to. 

Its just a game of cat and mouse, thats how it always is.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 3, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Sony shutdown their server for maintaince and did something to prevent the spoof from working.
> 
> A few people are working diligently and are uncovering new ways to counteract Sony's attempt at keeping us Jailbreakers offline.
> 
> ...



sony is owning the hacking noobs every day. do the hacked ps3s have mkv support yet? no. do they have otherOS back yet? no. so it seems to me having a hacked box is having a crippled box.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 3, 2010)

lol just cause it doesn't have what YOU want (yet) doesn't mean its becomes a crippled box for everyone...

The scene is still technically just getting started and shits happening as fast as it can happen when you just hacked a console previously thought unhackable met by extreme opposition by the company who made it. Also with the $100 jailbreak device you can downgrade to 3.15 and get the otherOS back (On Phats), people just refuse to pay them and prefer a free method (in the works). 

Besides, no one is forcing you to jailbreak, so if thats how you feel and your waiting for mkv support then by all means don't "cripple" your "box".


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 3, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> lol just cause it doesn't have what YOU want (yet) doesn't mean its becomes a crippled box for everyone...
> 
> The scene is still technically just getting started and shits happening as fast as it can happen when you just hacked a console previously thought unhackable met by extreme opposition by the company who made it. Also with the $100 jailbreak device you can downgrade to 3.15 and get the otherOS back (On Phats), people just refuse to pay them and prefer a free method (in the works).
> 
> Besides, no one is forcing you to jailbreak, so if thats how you feel and your waiting for mkv support then by all means don't "cripple" your "box".



im just saying that people are wasting their time. hacked boxes are literally crippled. what are you doing with your hacked ps3 that i am not doing with mine?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 3, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> im just saying that people are wasting their time. hacked boxes are literally crippled. what are you doing with your hacked ps3 that i am not doing with mine?



I know what you mean, but its all about preference man. I never really used my PS3 to begin with (PC Gamer) so nothings really changed for me but it just depends on what each individual wants. 

Currently you can get Dreamcast, PSX, GB, NES emulators and more in the works (like Wii/gamecube). You can do back ups and downgrade but I haven't really kept up with every aspect of the scene.

I also just found out of a Fallout Texture mod that you can do. 

But so much potential exists, this cannot be denied. Whether or not the scene meets this potential or not is another matter. It hasn't even been a year yet, if a year and a half passes and nothings happened then I myself might just be like "Screw it" and upgrade.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 3, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> I know what you mean, but its all about preference man. I never really used my PS3 to begin with (PC Gamer) so nothings really changed for me but it just depends on what each individual wants.
> 
> Currently you can get Dreamcast, PSX, GB, NES emulators and more in the works (like Wii/gamecube). You can do back ups and downgrade but I haven't really kept up with every aspect of the scene.
> 
> ...



i guess maybe it makes more sense to someone who doesnt have a powerful pc. like you i am also mainly a pc gamer and i only use my ps3 for media. now, once otheros and mkv support is hacked back into existance and it is easy for me to do them i will. for now tho, seems like a big waste.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 4, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> sony is owning the hacking noobs every day. do the hacked ps3s have mkv support yet? no. do they have otherOS back yet? no. so it seems to me having a hacked box is having a crippled box.



Yeah, actually they do have Linux support back. AsbestOS

And my unit is crippled with or without the hack. I still haven't updated because of linux. I just want to use all the features I paid for.

And when we do get full mkv support, what are you going to do since you updated?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 4, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Yeah, actually they do have Linux support back. AsbestOS
> 
> And my unit is crippled with or without the hack. I still haven't updated because of linux. I just want to use all the features I paid for.
> 
> And when we do get full mkv support, what are you going to do since you updated?



play with myself?   honestly, when mkv support does happen with the hack then i will get the downgrader.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 4, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> play with myself?   honestly, when mkv support does happen with the hack then i will get the downgrader.



Downgrader only works on certain firmwares. It's no different than Jailbreaking. Requires an exploit. Sony will patch that hole as well in an update.


----------



## F1reFly (Dec 4, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> sony is owning the hacking noobs every day. do the hacked ps3s have mkv support yet? no. do they have otherOS back yet? no. so it seems to me having a hacked box is having a crippled box.



haha, good point. But seriously, if i want to play emulators, mkv or anything else a good hacked console would have, i'd just use my freaking PC and save myself the headaches. Plus emulators on hacked systems typically suck anyway, are far more limited and only the oldest consoles play decently, don't expect a Wii or DC emu to ever be worth a fark.

Sure a good hacked console can stay updated with the firmwares, but really the PS3, at this point cannot, its not truly hacked, there are no modded firmwares to match the latest official ones and the whole thing is more about playing pirated SP games than it is anything else...but why LInux on a console? i can hook up a cheap netbook to my HDTV and have a better LInux experience complete with Compiz Fusion effects:shadedshu

But the PSP is a truely hacked system. its emulators are decent, still not as good as PC but at least on a portable system, emu's make sense.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 4, 2010)

Best emulator i have used is the sega emulator on my PSP,works really well and plays all sega megadrive games.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 4, 2010)

Said screw it, updated PS3 downloaded netflicks for the first time....Ordered it....EPIC I say EPIC

Don't know if I want hulu + yet.....


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 4, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> Said screw it, updated PS3 downloaded netflicks for the first time....Ordered it....EPIC I say EPIC
> 
> Don't know if I want hulu + yet.....



netflix on the ps3 is indeed epic  the HD, 5.1 quality is almost on par with the x264 tv rips i get. i mean, how they hell did they do that? the interface is also very pleasing to the eye. i dont know about hulu+ though as i believe there are commercials with that one even tho it is pay?


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 4, 2010)

Hulu+ is pay to watch...

I already tried it, and yes Netflix is ducking awesome on the PS3. I just bought a 40" Samsung LCD and i changed my mind about selling the PS3 .

If Netflix offers multi-languages selection like on DVDs it will become PERFECT!


----------



## erocker (Dec 4, 2010)

Add me please.

PSN Username: erocker414
Model: 120gb PS3 Slim


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 4, 2010)

erocker said:


> Add me please.
> 
> PSN Username: erocker414
> Model: 120gb PS3 Slim



added. 

also, whatever happened to ravenas?


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 4, 2010)

Fucking sweet! My 6MB DSL line holds for watching a NetFlix movie on the PS3 in my sons room, and at the same time streaming from my PC in the living room!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 5, 2010)

How much are you guys paying for Netflix on le PS3?


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 5, 2010)

8 dollars


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 5, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> 8 dollars



Do they have you in a contract, or can you stop it whenever? Also, does that include any physical disc rentals or is that just the PS3 streaming?


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 5, 2010)

Mine is $10, no contract what so ever.

It includes unlimited disc rentals and online streaming.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 5, 2010)

Last question: Can you steam HD movies (720p or 1080p) and can you rent physical BR movies?


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 5, 2010)

Yes, streaming quality depends on your line quality. It auto-adjusts the movie's quality according to your current internet's speed to keep the movie from pausing. So far, i haven't experienced any pausing.

I'm not sure about 1080p source, but it looks as good as my 1080 sources on PC.


Yes, BR disc is included.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 5, 2010)

Sounds very good, I think I'll start Netflixing for a while.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 5, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Sounds very good, I think I'll start Netflixing for a while.



it really is quiet awesome. the HD quality on a fast connection is superb and the 5.1 dolby digital track is quiet nice. now, not all rips are in HD mind you, but they are adding more and more.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 5, 2010)

I can't send disc to my house with the plan I took. It's month by month no contract, and I can add 2 dollars more a month(10) to rent disc to be mailed.

8 dollars and it looks like you can use your account anyway you want. So if you want to get on with your laptop/pc you can, and on the PS3 if you wanted too. You can also log in on more than one device.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 5, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> I can't send disc to my house with the plan I took. It's month by month no contract, and I can add 2 dollars more a month(10) to rent disc to be mailed.
> 
> 8 dollars and it looks like you can use your account anyway you want. So if you want to get on with your laptop/pc you can, and on the PS3 if you wanted too. You can also log in on more than one device.



yup! and say you start viewing a movie or something on your PS3 and then you have to stop it. you can pick back up on your PC or whatever. pretty cool!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm a member now. It works well and looks good on the PS3, but SD movies through the computer look like bo schitt.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 6, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> I'm a member now. It works well and looks good on the PS3, but SD movies through the computer look like bo schitt.



yea, that is pretty typical. anything SD looks like poop on the computer.


----------



## ktr (Dec 9, 2010)

http://unchartedthegame.com/


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 9, 2010)

Got lil question
I am thinking to buy ssd for my ps3 in near future got 2 options.but one got 3.5'' and one got 2.5'' what size will fit for ps3?
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HD-064-OC&groupid=1657&catid=1660&subcat=1669 
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HD-005-CR&groupid=1657&catid=1660&subcat=1669


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 9, 2010)

Arciks said:


> Got lil question
> I am thinking to buy ssd for my ps3 in near future got 2 options.but one got 3.5'' and one got 2.5'' what size will fit for ps3?
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HD-064-OC&groupid=1657&catid=1660&subcat=1669
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HD-005-CR&groupid=1657&catid=1660&subcat=1669



The PS3 uses a 2.5" or "laptop" hard drive, the smaller one. I'd say it's not worth it though. Minimal speed increase for hundreds of quid more than a 250GB or 500GB 7200RPM drive would cost.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 9, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> The PS3 uses a 2.5" or "laptop" hard drive, the smaller one. I'd say it's not worth it though. Minimal speed increase for hundreds of quid more than a 250GB or 500GB 7200RPM drive would cost.



it is worth it to some. the speed increase in loading alone is impressive. feels more like playing a game on the PC.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 10, 2010)

HDSL doesn't work on a PS3  you do know to have HDSL you need the PCI-E add-in card right??

besides, PS3 is SATA I, or max ~150MB/s, so your best bet is to buy a cheap as hell SSD, used even, to save even more $$


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 10, 2010)

n-ster said:


> HDSL doesn't work on a PS3  you do know to have HDSL you need the PCI-E add-in card right??
> 
> besides, PS3 is SATA I, or max ~150MB/s, so your best bet is to buy a cheap as hell SSD, used even, to save even more $$



the point is, people are seeing decreased load times when using a ssd. but yea, you don't need to spend top dollar on a ssd.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 10, 2010)

thanks guys for tips.ill keep it in mind


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 10, 2010)

I thought if you put anything beyond 5200 the ps3 won't support it or if it did it overload due to the fact it can't keep up with the speed?


----------



## theonedub (Dec 10, 2010)

Arciks said:


> Got lil question
> I am thinking to buy ssd for my ps3 in near future got 2 options.but one got 3.5'' and one got 2.5'' what size will fit for ps3?
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HD-064-OC&groupid=1657&catid=1660&subcat=1669
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HD-005-CR&groupid=1657&catid=1660&subcat=1669



Just keep in mind that some larger 2.5" drives (750gb-1tb) are a little taller than normal 2.5" drives. I believe normal drives are 9.5mm thick and some of the larger ones are 12.5mm thick which will not fit the PS3. 

Added


----------



## Wile E (Dec 11, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> I thought if you put anything beyond 5200 the ps3 won't support it or if it did it overload due to the fact it can't keep up with the speed?



Not true at all.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 11, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> How much are you guys paying for Netflix on le PS3?



Is netflix only for US?because i couldnt find any in my psn store


----------



## Wile E (Dec 11, 2010)

Arciks said:


> Is netflix only for US?because i couldnt find any in my psn store



Yes, I do believe so.


----------



## ktr (Dec 12, 2010)

Debut Trailer for Uncharted 3: http://www.gametrailers.com/video/vg...08329?type=flv


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 12, 2010)

I just had a dream about Elena from the Uncharted series and all I did was cover her from an explosion, better then most dreams I get

Anyways can't wait for another yr for Uncharted 3 Drakes deception


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 12, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> I just had a dream about Elena from the Uncharted series and all I did was cover her from an explosion, better then most dreams I get
> 
> Anyways can't wait for another yr for Uncharted 3 Drakes deception



did the dream have a happy ending


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 13, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> did the dream have a happy ending



Lol unfortunately no it didn't, reason is because i woke up


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 14, 2010)

I wonder if did someone try out kung-fu live game on psn network?i wonder if its worth 11£


----------



## ktr (Dec 16, 2010)

L.A. Noire Technical Trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZY7RYCsE9KQ&hd=1

Talk about state of the art facial mocap!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 18, 2010)

PS3 DC Online Beta Keys, get em while there hot, only like 700 left.


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 18, 2010)

ktr said:


> L.A. Noire Technical Trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZY7RYCsE9KQ&hd=1
> 
> Talk about state of the art facial mocap!



I saw that not long ago, pretty impressive


----------



## BlackMagic (Dec 20, 2010)

I bought a PS3 a few weeks ago. Initially I was sort of impressed.
After 2 solid weeks of playing COD BO, I have changed my mind totally. I am sorry I wasted $400.00 now.
Well, the machine is ok for playing blurays on tv, but for gaming, I find it's not so great.
I mean compared to playing on a good pc. This is all IMHO of course.
Even my kids like the pc a lot better. They played the PS3 for a couple days and got bored with it fast. I asked them why they don't like it so much and they said the pc is so much better.
I am going to sell it on Craigslist or EBay today.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 20, 2010)

BlackMagic said:


> I bought a PS3 a few weeks ago. Initially I was sort of impressed.
> After 2 solid weeks of playing COD BO, I have changed my mind totally. I am sorry I wasted $400.00 now.
> Well, the machine is ok for playing blurays on tv, but for gaming, I find it's not so great.
> I mean compared to playing on a good pc. This is all IMHO of course.
> ...



yea if you have a high end PC then buying a PS3 for games is a waste. However, if you want blu rays and stream all sorts of content to your HDTV then it is the best thing out there for the money.


----------



## digibucc (Dec 20, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> yea if you have a high end PC then buying a PS3 for games is a waste. However, if you want blu rays and stream all sorts of content to your HDTV then it is the best thing out there for the money.



well and for the laziness factor.

I love my pc, i put alot into it and i play the best games at high settings. LOVE it.  but i work on a computer.  I am guaranteed to spend at least 10 hrs a day on a computer, for work.  Then with the time I have left i don't always want to sit in front of the computer yet again.

but that's where the consoles come in handy. they have issues, like  graphics will never be as good as a pc, but there is still plenty of good:


psn and xbl are finally getting a good amount of digital games, as well as video and other stuff.

consoles don't require any technical troubleshooting 99% of the time, at least for me.

 lounging with a controller is physically and mentally less strenuous than sitting in front of a pc.  this makes longer game sessions less ... damaging.  which is good when you have a full time job and life to take into account. (i know you've got kids blackmagic, i don't.  that only highlights more how time is in short supply)

there are exclusives. Drake 1 & 2, killzone 2 & soon 3, resistance 1 & 2, little big planet, and on, and on.  after playing those games i can't possibly think the ps3 was a bad decision.
I only have an xbox cause i had games and controllers from my old broken one.  they are cheaper and it just made sense to replace the unit.  traded the broken one and got it for $40.

so it's a trade-off.  but as i read the other day "i've got the money, it's the time i'm short on" , and with that in mind i think there are more positives than negatives, imo.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 20, 2010)

BlackMagic said:


> I bought a PS3 a few weeks ago. Initially I was sort of impressed.
> After 2 solid weeks of playing COD BO, I have changed my mind totally. I am sorry I wasted $400.00 now.
> Well, the machine is ok for playing blurays on tv, but for gaming, I find it's not so great.
> I mean compared to playing on a good pc. This is all IMHO of course.
> ...



If your are using your PS3 to play Black Ops you are not doing it justice. You need to get exclusives like God Of War III and Uncharted 2 because those I must say do rival the PC on many levels as far as Gameplay, Graphics and Storyline go. There are other exclusives to explore as well. This is as far as gaming goes.


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 20, 2010)

BlackMagic said:


> I bought a PS3 a few weeks ago. Initially I was sort of impressed.
> After 2 solid weeks of playing COD BO, I have changed my mind totally. I am sorry I wasted $400.00 now.
> Well, the machine is ok for playing blurays on tv, but for gaming, I find it's not so great.
> I mean compared to playing on a good pc. This is all IMHO of course.
> ...



Exclusives and Blurays are where the PS3 shines


----------



## Wile E (Dec 22, 2010)

BlackMagic said:


> I bought a PS3 a few weeks ago. Initially I was sort of impressed.
> After 2 solid weeks of playing COD BO, I have changed my mind totally. I am sorry I wasted $400.00 now.
> Well, the machine is ok for playing blurays on tv, but for gaming, I find it's not so great.
> I mean compared to playing on a good pc. This is all IMHO of course.
> ...



Your mistake is using it to play a cross platform shooter. Grab the exclusives, they are a shit ton better than BO.


----------



## morpha (Dec 22, 2010)

I kinda agree with Black Magic. I cant play shooters on consoles, regardless of whether they are exclusive or not. need that good ol' mouse+keyboard love.

That said; other titles are great. But I use the ps3 more the streaming media from my pc in the other room to the TV. the PS3 is an awesome media center.


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 22, 2010)

Third person shooter works really well on consoles.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 25, 2010)

Did they change netflixs?

Cause I don't get the little box on the side for easy searches anymore. All I get is trangle seach, and that's it. Plus now I just scroll accross 75 movies per gen.

I liked the old way better, or did it just fuck up on me when I switched it over to 1080p? IDK I even tried going back to yellow red white with no luck.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 25, 2010)

bump?


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 25, 2010)

I'll try out tonight when I get home how it's set up.. I've been putting everything on via the computer, which is the side to side scrolling...


----------



## stevednmc (Dec 27, 2010)

*Ps3 locking up!*

We have a first generation ps3 with the 40 gig hdd. It normally works ok, has the occasional lock up issue. But for christmas my boy got EA sports NCAA 2011. We cant even make it through one quarter of game play before the system locks up! The system is fully updated, as is the game. Is it possible such a new game is too much for my older gen system? Or is there maybe some other issue? Any ideas and input are quite welcome and thanked in advance!!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 27, 2010)

about the SSD question above SSDs make a HUGE improvement anyone saying otherwise is pretty much full of shit

ill use grant turismo 5 an SSD cuts the average loading time of 40seconds down to 20seconds. Add that up across every single menu track load etc makes a giant impact were talking in 5-6 races and 2-3 car changes 5-6minutes that you get to play instead of waiting for shit to load

fellow forum member Bpgt64 who made the upgrade 
 SSD + PS3 go..no go?

so obviously not for everyone but the seek time difference can make a massive impact on top of the avg read speed going from 50-55mb/s to 150mb/s


----------



## Wile E (Dec 27, 2010)

stevednmc said:


> We have a first generation ps3 with the 40 gig hdd. It normally works ok, has the occasional lock up issue. But for christmas my boy got EA sports NCAA 2011. We cant even make it through one quarter of game play before the system locks up! The system is fully updated, as is the game. Is it possible such a new game is too much for my older gen system? Or is there maybe some other issue? Any ideas and input are quite welcome and thanked in advance!!



When is the last time you dusted it out? Miner was having freezing issues, and it turns out it was just absolutely filthy inside. I used my vacuum cleaner with the hose on the exhaust to blow all the dust out of mine. You can also use an air compressor or canned air.


----------



## stevednmc (Dec 27, 2010)

Maybe ill give it a shot, i dont think its that bad, but could well be.


----------



## trt740 (Dec 27, 2010)

just got Demon Souls for Christmas any good ?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 27, 2010)

demon souls is awesome just be patient your not Dante or Rambo if you get my meaning you have to fight like a person would block parry atk etc.

go below for all the info you need
http://demonssouls.wikidot.com/


----------



## stevednmc (Dec 28, 2010)

Took my unit a apart and cleaned it all out! Made it througha whole game. Will continue on and see if it works out!

On another note. To switch out the HDD, does one have to somehow load the OS back on to the ps 3 or is that a part of the firmware or what? And what HDD's are compatible? Besidesbeing SATA does the speed matter or brand? It has a seagate 40gig in it right now. Im guessing its 5400rpm.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 29, 2010)

stevednmc said:


> Took my unit a apart and cleaned it all out! Made it througha whole game. Will continue on and see if it works out!
> 
> On another note. To switch out the HDD, does one have to somehow load the OS back on to the ps 3 or is that a part of the firmware or what? And what HDD's are compatible? Besidesbeing SATA does the speed matter or brand? It has a seagate 40gig in it right now. Im guessing its 5400rpm.



The OS is in the flash. You do lose all of your data tho, so back up to an external before you swap it out.

And all you need is any 2.5" SATA drive 9.5mm or shorter. Even SSDs will work.


----------



## stevednmc (Dec 30, 2010)

Thats the info i was looking for! Thank you.


Just noticed im not listed, so if its not too much trouble

Stevednmc
Screen: Evilsteve66677
Original release 40gig


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 30, 2010)

Has anyone pre-ordered the collector's edition LittleBigPlanet 2? I want 'dat plushie.


----------



## digibucc (Dec 30, 2010)

i put the money down at gamestop - how do i go about making sure it's pre-ordered?  do i have to pay in full somewhere?


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 30, 2010)

digibucc said:


> i put the money down at gamestop - how do i go about making sure it's pre-ordered?  do i have to pay in full somewhere?



Nah if you put any money down on it then it should be pre-ordered and they'll hold you one when it comes in.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 3, 2011)

lol

GeoHot Releases Metldr Key - All PS3 Keys Now Vulnerable 

Read more: PSGroove.com - Latest News http://psgroove.com/#ixzz19x8uppYx


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 3, 2011)

Sweet I got mine JB'd and have been tearing up AC Brotherhood and love it. Been playing MGS$ GOP as well. Need to get me a bigger internal HDD to play more of my games I Got


----------



## digibucc (Jan 3, 2011)

I want to do just so i can stop getting up and switching disks


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 3, 2011)

God I love the PS3 scene. Its a dream come true.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 5, 2011)

BBC Reports on Sony's Key Fail


----------



## F1reFly (Jan 7, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> BBC Reports on Sony's Key Fail



but ya know, the thing is it took 4 years to crack. Thats pretty good really. I mean heck, look at the Wii....they even have an emulator for it and you can play all the Wii games on your PC...how cracked is that? dont even need their dam system. At least Sony still gets the sale of the system and likely some peripherals.

if PC games could even last 1 year without being cracked, we would see much better titles and exclusives.


----------



## F1reFly (Jan 7, 2011)

F1reFly said:


> but ya know, the thing is it took 4 years to crack. Thats pretty good really. I mean heck, look at the Wii....they even have an emulator for it and you can play all the Wii games on your PC...how cracked is that? dont even need their dam system. At least Sony still gets the sale of the system and likely some peripherals.
> 
> if PC games could even last 1 year without being cracked, we would see much better titles and exclusives.



*edit: i just realized that many such hackers, like in the article say repeadetly its about homebrew, not piracy. IF its true and is why hackers hack....then why didnt they just do so using Linux...i'm pretty sure thats why Sony made "other OS" available. they can program whatever homebrew they wanted. the cell can do simple games too, no need of RSX but next time SOny should include a simple integrated graphics for that purpose
so no, it has to be all about piracy and recognition for hacking it


----------



## Wile E (Jan 8, 2011)

F1reFly said:


> *edit: i just realized that many such hackers, like in the article say repeadetly its about homebrew, not piracy. IF its true and is why hackers hack....then why didnt they just do so using Linux...i'm pretty sure thats why Sony made "other OS" available. they can program whatever homebrew they wanted. the cell can do simple games too, no need of RSX but next time SOny should include a simple integrated graphics for that purpose
> so no, it has to be all about piracy and recognition for hacking it



Have you ever tried otherOS on the PS3? It really is only good for the very basics. No access to RSX really, REALLY hurts performance. GameOS has full functionality, and runs much better. Not to mention how much more user friendly it is. Besides, those same hackers already have linux running on the GameOS portion of Hypervisor, so I actually do think homebrew and development were their primary concerns, not piracy.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 8, 2011)

I have recently bought Bayonetta for my ps3 and i have to say the gameplay is nice since its just like DMC,but you get to play as some sexy teacher(stereotypical because of the glasses i know lol) shooting at "angels?" 
But my only problem i have is the stupid load time why can't it be a normal load screen instead of allowing you to do tricks/training/combos?
Maybe it saves time but i think it makes the normal load time to go into the game slow,but then theirs the difficultie of getting money to just buy items etc and i know the game requires patience and dodging but damn its tough game that i can't really get into like i can with DMC. =/


----------



## serneity71 (Jan 11, 2011)

The new PSP bundles rock I bought my baby brother the God of War PAck and it keeps him busy for hours, I try to steal it from him to play  It is awesome. I bought it from this site if anybody is intrested:
http://arzaaq.com/B003O6CBPE-si-psp-limited-edition-god-of-war-ghost-of-sparta-entertainment-pack.html


----------



## digibucc (Jan 11, 2011)

see kuro I didn't like bayonetta - I didn't like GoW much either, but i liked Dantes Inferno.  
I'm thinking it's story more than gameplay(for me) in regards to the QTE games.

@serneity-reported for spam.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 11, 2011)

In term of gameplay, GoW III > Dante Inferno.

I guess different people like different story.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jan 11, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> In term of gameplay, GoW III > Dante Inferno.
> 
> I guess different people like different story.



Yeah, GOW III is amazing.


----------



## digibucc (Jan 11, 2011)

HookeyStreet said:


> Yeah, GOW III is amazing.



yeah i bought it because you kept saying that! lol not really, but you did keep hyping it  
i just didn't enjoy it, i don't know what else to say.  the graphics were great.  
the gameplay was not that innovative imo - and that only left the story, which i have never liked.

so i guess that's why i choose dantes.  again no innovation, but at least i like the story.


----------



## Lionheart (Jan 11, 2011)

I thought I would post some Killzone 3 gameplay footage, a boss battle which looks pretty epic and also the trailer for KZ3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1vs9H7WqAo - Boss gameplay footage

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DH7_ym6LEiw - KZ3 Trailer


----------



## ktr (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't know if I am getting KZ3. I didn't enjoy KZ2 much. 

Also Sony posted there current exclusive list of 2011: http://blog.us.playstation.com/2011/01/10/ps3-2011-preview-20-exclusive-games/

Gonna get: 

The Ico and Shadow of the Colossus Collection
inFAMOUS 2
The Last Guardian
Twisted Metal
UNCHARTED 3: Drake’s Deception
Yakuza 4


----------



## Lionheart (Jan 11, 2011)

ktr said:


> I don't know if I am getting KZ3. I didn't enjoy KZ2 much.
> 
> Also Sony posted there current exclusive list of 2011: http://blog.us.playstation.com/2011/01/10/ps3-2011-preview-20-exclusive-games/
> 
> ...



Fair enough, its not for everyone 

I wanna get those titles that u just listed though, except Yakuza


----------



## digibucc (Jan 11, 2011)

ktr said:


> I don't know if I am getting KZ3. I didn't enjoy KZ2 much.
> 
> Also Sony posted there current exclusive list of 2011: http://blog.us.playstation.com/2011/01/10/ps3-2011-preview-20-exclusive-games/
> 
> ...



i did enjoy KZ2, though i doubt i even got halfway through. 
 I am interested in the move integration, which is the main reason i will get 3.

as for your list, all of them please  

 I was never too into twisted metal, 
but this new one looks pretty good imo...

gonna be a great year for PS3 I think


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 11, 2011)

The Last Guardian is on my radar.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 11, 2011)

ktr said:


> I don't know if I am getting KZ3. I didn't enjoy KZ2 much.
> 
> Also Sony posted there current exclusive list of 2011: http://blog.us.playstation.com/2011/01/10/ps3-2011-preview-20-exclusive-games/
> 
> ...



I am considering getting The ico and shadow of colossus collection because i have never played those games and i read loads of good things about it,and all those awards it got before i consider getting The Last Guardian.
I got feeling last guardian may get game of the year for PS3 if the previous title was really successful.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 11, 2011)

It's going to be a fight between Last Guardian and Uncharted 3.. For Game of the Year I believe..


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 11, 2011)

I think Team ICO deserves to win a game of the year award for Last Guardian,just for fact not many people heard of their titles even though the previous titles won several awards.


----------



## ktr (Jan 12, 2011)

Assuming that Last Guardian is coming this year. There is not much solid info about that game.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 13, 2011)

Well if it does it would be competing with loads of titles but i am going hope it get game of the year for ps3 console maybe but im going assume it be uncharted 3 or killzone 3 or maybe mass effect 3.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 13, 2011)

I love Team ICO vision.. but, if it comes out this year, it'll be a hard time to get it..


----------



## stevednmc (Jan 27, 2011)

Quick question..Im putting an ssd in my laptop, so i figure the hard drive from that can go in my ps3. its 320 gig sata 7200 rpm, so i think it should work. My question is what is the best way of backing up the playstation hard drive to this drive after i wipe it? Anything special i need to do? should i get a Usb to sata adapter? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey guys as some of you know i got a PS3 20gb model 1st gen model which has no wireless built-in;its been connected via my laptop wireless for couple years and i was able to join my friends games etc.
But now after formatting my laptop and sorted connection i have noticed my NAT type is 3,which is a problem for me since it does not enable me to join my friends games or form party on games.
I have enabled internet sharing from my laptop wireless,which allows me to play online on the ps3 but because my NAT type is 3 i cannot create or join friends party. =(
my router is: Belkin F5D8233-4v3(01)
and i am connected via CAT5-E from ps3 to laptop.
Any advice will come in handy and my laptop specs is in my sig.


----------



## ktr (Feb 9, 2011)

New gameplay footage of L.A. Noire: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yZ0T_t5j4s

GOTY!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 9, 2011)

that game looks cool. i still have not played the old west one.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 10, 2011)

loller-cakes, loller-cakes baker's man <claps her hands>

http://www.joystiq.com/2011/02/10/kevin-butler-account-accidentally-retweets-ps3-exploit/


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 10, 2011)

stevednmc said:


> Quick question..Im putting an ssd in my laptop, so i figure the hard drive from that can go in my ps3. its 320 gig sata 7200 rpm, so i think it should work. My question is what is the best way of backing up the playstation hard drive to this drive after i wipe it? Anything special i need to do? should i get a Usb to sata adapter?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



essentially you need 3 drives.

Existing drive
Backup drive
New drive

Take a drive with usb and plug it in. GO to the ps3 settings and make a backup. Unplug the usb drive.

Turn off your system and plug in the new hard drive, on boot up you will be prompted to format it.

Once formatted, plugin your usb drive and go back to the menu and restore the content. Enjoy your stupid amount of space.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 18, 2011)

Anyone from UK has Marvel vs capcom 3 and would like give a couple matches


----------



## Munki (Feb 19, 2011)

Bought one finally  320gigz Slim w/ move 

PSN: mojomydog


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 19, 2011)

I just pre-ordered Killzone 3 Helghast Edition, its pricey but Ima Killzone fan so WOOO


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 19, 2011)

I just pre-ordered Killzone 3 as well. in honor of doing so I present Killzone 3 vs. Zaxxon 3-D packaging review lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6scID6dRMA


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 19, 2011)

by the way if you pre-order Killzone 3 at Amazon you get a $20 credit and bonus content.



> Killzone 3 also includes an Amazon-exclusive code to get instant access to 3 Unlock Points to use on the weapon or ability of your choice in Killzone 3 Multiplayer. Also includes the Killzone 3 Retro Map Pack, featuring two of the most popular maps from Killzone 2.


----------



## Reeves-81 (Feb 19, 2011)

Bought one finally, so ya, what now... lol.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 19, 2011)

added to the clubhouse. now go get some games!


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 19, 2011)

Reeves-81 said:


> Bought one finally, so ya, what now... lol.



a PS3? good for you  now you buy games for it. I bought one a couple months ago and started with exclusives like God of War collection (God of War 1 & 2 remastered), God of War III, Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots, Uncharted: Drake's Fortune, Uncharted 2: Among Thieves, Killzone 2, Resistance: Fall of Man, Resistance 2, Little Big Planet 2, Gran Turismo 5, Demon Souls, Motorstorm, Motorstorm: Pacific Rift then started buying early releases until I worked my way up.


----------



## Reeves-81 (Feb 19, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> a PS3? good for you  now you buy games for it. I bought one a couple months ago and started with exclusives like God of War collection (God of War 1 & 2 remastered), God of War III, Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots, Uncharted: Drake's Fortune, Uncharted 2: Among Thieves, Killzone 2, Resistance: Fall of Man, Resistance 2, Little Big Planet 2, Gran Turismo 5, Demon Souls, Motorstorm, Motorstorm: Pacific Rift then started buying early releases until I worked my way up.



Picked up MGS4, GT5, and GTA4. Was thinkin about picking up a few more older titles soon, thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 19, 2011)

if you run out of games to play I recommend you pick up a Playstation 2 because Sony removed the backwards compatibility in the Playstation 3. the Playstation 2 is still being manufactured. a brand new Playstation 2 cost $89 and has a library of over 10,000 PS2/PS One titles.


----------



## Reeves-81 (Feb 19, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> if you run out of games to play I recommend you pick up a Playstation 2 because Sony removed the backwards compatibility in the Playstation 3. the Playstation 2 is still being manufactured. a brand new Playstation 2 cost $89 and has a library of over 10,000 PS2/PS One titles.



Got an original PS2 in 2001, as well as a Playstation which i bought new for 450$ in *1995  I was wayyyy behind in getting a PS3 though. lol, like 5 years late... haha, but hey at least theres a large selection of games now, and there cheap... for the most part.


----------



## F1reFly (Feb 20, 2011)

read this today. got a bit sad.
http://www.pcworld.com/article/220021/playstation_4_not_coming_anytime_soon.html


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 21, 2011)

F1reFly said:


> read this today. got a bit sad.
> http://www.pcworld.com/article/220021/playstation_4_not_coming_anytime_soon.html



there is a thread about it.

I just won a new copy of Resident Evil: Director's cut (Dual Shock edition) black label for $50.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 21, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> a PS3? good for you  now you buy games for it. I bought one a couple months ago and started with exclusives like God of War collection (God of War 1 & 2 remastered), God of War III, Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots, Uncharted: Drake's Fortune, Uncharted 2: Among Thieves, Killzone 2, Resistance: Fall of Man, Resistance 2, Little Big Planet 2, Gran Turismo 5, Demon Souls, Motorstorm, Motorstorm: Pacific Rift then started buying early releases until I worked my way up.



You sir just bought practically all of the ps3 exclusive titles haha 
Well heres my current games i own for my ps3:
Call of duty world at war
Call of duty Black ops
Marvel Vs capcom 3 steelbook edition
Dead Space
Dead Space 2 limited edition
Battlefield Bad Company 2
Final Fantasy 13
Resistance 2
Super Street Fighter 4
Uncharted 2
Kidou Senshi Gundam Senki Record U.C. 0081 
Resident evil 5
Bayonetta
Star Ocean: The Last Hope


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 21, 2011)

mam. 

did they patch Bayonetta for the PS3? I heard it was unplayable when it launched. I have a copy on XBOX 360.


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 21, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> there is a thread about it.
> 
> I just won a new copy of Resident Evil: Director's cut (Dual Shock edition) black label for $50.



 May...may I have it


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 21, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> May...may I have it



no. I have been waiting to get my hands on a new copy for a while. this is going straight to the pool room


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 21, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> mam.
> 
> did they patch Bayonetta for the PS3? I heard it was unplayable when it launched. I have a copy on XBOX 360.



Yeah the game is playable now but i'm sure its normal thing the load time takes forever


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 23, 2011)

Not relevant to PS3 but i just wanted show you guys some wallpaper i made for my PSP couple years ago:


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 26, 2011)

Beyond Good & Evil HD is coming to Playstation Network & XBOX Live Arcade soon.



> Beyond Good & Evil HD will run at 1080p resolution and feature updated character models, higher-resolution textures and a remastered soundtrack, along with Trophies and Achievements.



Trailer


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 27, 2011)

I've bought the killzone 3 limited edition pack yesterday and i have to say the jungle DS3 controller looks sweet:


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 27, 2011)

I want the Eagle 3 racing controller.






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7Aii26u3ko


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 27, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> I've bought the killzone 3 limited edition pack yesterday and i have to say the jungle DS3 controller looks sweet:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110227/26022011071.jpg



I'll be your best friend if I can have it


----------



## MRCL (Feb 27, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> I've bought the killzone 3 limited edition pack yesterday and i have to say the jungle DS3 controller looks sweet:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110227/26022011071.jpg



Theres that Move gun modeled after a Killzone gun, Move Shooter sor something like that...

I've been planning to get a Move pack, shooter games would be a blast with guns. Because I suck at shooters, I'm used to a mouse and can't aim for the life of me with those analog sticks. The only shooter I can halfway enjoy is Army of Two for some reason. With a buddy. And drunk. I can aim pretty decdent when drunk.

There's that mouse adapter from FragFX, Shark and Piranha and so on, but reviews say they suck more than the analog sticks 



Lionheart said:


> I'll be your best friend if I can have it



I'll be your best friend if you set me up a date with that girl in your avatar  Who is she? I demand to know!


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 27, 2011)

MRCL said:


> Theres that Move gun modeled after a Killzone gun, Move Shooter sor something like that...
> 
> I've been planning to get a Move pack, shooter games would be a blast with guns. Because I suck at shooters, I'm used to a mouse and can't aim for the life of me with those analog sticks. The only shooter I can halfway enjoy is Army of Two for some reason. With a buddy. And drunk. I can aim pretty decdent when drunk.
> 
> ...



long live the king!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PiKddp8kexY


----------



## MRCL (Feb 27, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> long live the king!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PiKddp8kexY



At work, no access to youtube


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 27, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> I'll be your best friend if I can have it



lol sorry i need the extra controller =/ but i will be glad to add you to my psn friends list 

Although i am liking the list of exlusives coming out this year for the PS3 more than 360.


----------



## MRCL (Feb 27, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> long live the king!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PiKddp8kexY



Alright I saw the vid now. Man, the PS needs such a thing baaad!


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 27, 2011)

reviews are out for EA Fight Night Champion.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Feb 28, 2011)

Went to walmart to get the sharpshooter, kz3 and the move nav. but they didnt have the sharpshooter. so ill get it tomorrow at futureshop . Anyone have one? Reviews on youtube seem to like it.


----------



## ktr (Mar 2, 2011)

Infamous 2 to have the ability to create and share custom missions and game types: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lq57HK_5gY


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 2, 2011)

Fight Night Champion 33 minute quick look

http://www.giantbomb.com/quick-look-fight-night-champion/17-3847/

these games are a guilty pleasure of mine.


----------



## n-ster (Mar 2, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Fight Night Champion 33 minute quick look
> 
> http://www.giantbomb.com/quick-look-fight-night-champion/17-3847/
> 
> these games are a guilty pleasure of mine.



hopefully I'm getting it soon

EDIT: on second look it looks very arcady as the guy says  The story mode looks cool and all but I was hoping more of a slower more realistic fight


----------



## MRCL (Mar 2, 2011)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Went to walmart to get the sharpshooter, kz3 and the move nav. but they didnt have the sharpshooter. so ill get it tomorrow at futureshop . Anyone have one? Reviews on youtube seem to like it.



So you bought that stuff yet? if yes, how is it? I too am debating wether to get KZ3 with that Sharpshooter - it looks cool and as you said reviews generally seem to like it. 

But for now I rather opt for the move starter kit plus the navigation controller, to avoid paying a shitload of money at once. 

But KZ3 with that Sharpshooter is atm the only reason I would buy the Move stuff, so your opinion matters to me.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 2, 2011)

PixelJunk Shooter 2 quick look

http://www.giantbomb.com/quick-look-pixeljunk-shooter-2/17-3843/


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 3, 2011)

Buy 2 Get 1 Free Playstation 3 Greatest Hits at Best Buy until March 5th.


----------



## n-ster (Mar 3, 2011)

So my cousin bought Fight Night Championship and I borrowed immediately. Took me 2h30 to finish the story mode, and I was being slow, if you do it fast, you can do it under 2 hours. Keep in mind I HAVE NEVER played a boxing game before. The story was nice, but again, a bit short for my taste.

The fights are a little arcadish, but very fun nonetheless. However, whether on easy difficulty or harder difficulties where you start having serious troubles, the game gets boring fast IMO


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 5, 2011)

Mortal Kombat Challenge Tower mode.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSiU0AxDLsE


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 5, 2011)

bumblebee said:


> mortal kombat challenge tower mode.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsiu0axdlse



sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 5, 2011)

link died. new link.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Dp9FgOWBjk


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 5, 2011)

has anyone played killzone 3 with the move?


----------



## MRCL (Mar 5, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> has anyone played killzone 3 with the move?



I wanna know that, too. KZ3 is as of now the only reason for me to even consider Move. But it gets expensive fast with the Move Kit, the Nav Controller, Killzone 3 game and possibly the Move Sharpshooter.

All that just to kill more realisticly lol.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 5, 2011)

MRCL said:


> I wanna know that, too. KZ3 is as of now the only reason for me to even consider Move. But it gets expensive fast with the Move Kit, the Nav Controller, Killzone 3 game and possibly the Move Sharpshooter.
> 
> All that just to kill more realisticly lol.



lol! yea, that would be a lot of cash. if there were a lot more games that could use it like that i would consider it.


----------



## n-ster (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm considering the Move too, but idk if I'll get only the move bundle + extra controller or with theav + shooter thing too



> The Killzone 3 Playstation Move Bundle includes a copy of Killzone 3, a Playstation Move Controller and a Navigation Controller at $139.97.



source

There's also http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004PCFF40/?tag=tec06d-20 Which is a better deal really. the move camera, + 1 move controller + sharpshooter + SOCOM 4 for 150

http://www.meijer.com/s/killzone-3-and-move-sharpshooter-bundle-for-playstation-3/_/R-178464 is Killzone 3 + sharpshooter attachment for 80


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 5, 2011)

I don't want anything to do with motion gaming.

<grabs her pulse rifle and unloads a clip into the move>


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 5, 2011)

Bringing a PS3 back from the YLOD, whats the chance?


----------



## n-ster (Mar 5, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> I don't want anything to do with motion gaming.
> 
> <grabs her pulse rifle and unloads a clip into the move>



why?


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 5, 2011)

n-ster said:


> why?



core gamer.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 5, 2011)

That makes no sense because in my dictionary, core gamers are PC games.

It's just me though.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 5, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> That makes no sense because in my dictionary, core gamers are PC games.
> 
> It's just me though.



go away


----------



## Wile E (Mar 6, 2011)

n-ster said:


> why?



Video games are for sitting around being lazy. If you want to exercise, GO OUTSIDE!!!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 6, 2011)

People have different preferences. I'm thin and healthy so I like to Move.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 6, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> has anyone played killzone 3 with the move?





MRCL said:


> I wanna know that, too. KZ3 is as of now the only reason for me to even consider Move. But it gets expensive fast with the Move Kit, the Nav Controller, Killzone 3 game and possibly the Move Sharpshooter.
> 
> All that just to kill more realisticly lol.



Yes I have, its playable but there's a long learning curve to it, I highly recommend the sharp shooter, makes it alot more easier but there's still a learning curve for the sharpshooter as well, but it only takes about 30mins - 1hr with it its pretty fun with the sharpshooter but I get a soar arm from aiming to much


----------



## MRCL (Mar 6, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> Yes I have, its playable but there's a long learning curve to it, I highly recommend the sharp shooter, makes it alot more easier but there's still a learning curve for the sharpshooter as well, but it only takes about 30mins - 1hr with it its pretty fun with the sharpshooter but I get a soar arm from aiming to much



Cool thanks. Also, who is that on your avatar, I demand to know!


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 6, 2011)

MRCL said:


> Cool thanks. Also, who is that on your avatar, I demand to know!



LMFAO oh yeah I forgot to tell you, your like the 50th person to ask me dat very same question.....her name iz Susan Coffey, small time model, google images iz your friend....enjoy


----------



## MRCL (Mar 6, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> LMFAO oh yeah I forgot to tell you, your like the 50th person to ask me dat very same question.....her name iz Susan Coffey, small time model, google images iz your friend....enjoy



Gee she's the same height as me but 40 pounds lighter


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 8, 2011)

MRCL said:


> Gee she's the same height as me but 40 pounds lighter



She's gorgeous bro

On another note, here's a Uncharted 3 video clip about the new main villain enjoy

http://www.joystiq.com/2011/03/08/uncharted-3s-main-villainess-katherine-marlowe-revealed/


----------



## n-ster (Mar 8, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> She's gorgeous bro
> 
> On another note, here's a Uncharted 3 video clip about the new main villain enjoy
> 
> http://www.joystiq.com/2011/03/08/uncharted-3s-main-villainess-katherine-marlowe-revealed/



I like how you continue the Off-topic by adding something on topic in your post  I do that technique all the time 

On another note, I upgraded my PS3's 40GB HDD with my old 80GB HDD from my dead laptop


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 8, 2011)

n-ster said:


> I like how you continue the Off-topic by adding something on topic in your post  I do that technique all the time
> 
> On another note, I upgraded my PS3's 40GB HDD with my old 80GB HDD from my dead laptop



Bwhahaha yes thankyou, I like to add humour in anyway possible

Did you use an external HDD too backup your stuff from ya 40GB?


----------



## n-ster (Mar 8, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> Bwhahaha yes thankyou, I like to add humour in anyway possible
> 
> Did you use an external HDD too backup your stuff from ya 40GB?



nope I forgot to do that xD Well I wanted to back it up on my PC HDD so I plugged it in my PC and it wiped the HDD clean (non not by formatting) xD

I'm considering using my 3.5" HDD in my PS3 but I'd be losing a 640GB External HDD and I don't wanna lose that....


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 9, 2011)

Mortal Kombat quick look. people who don't have a Playstation Plus account can download the demo next week.

http://www.justin.tv/giantbomb/b/281214003


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 9, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Mortal Kombat quick look. people who don't have a Playstation Plus account can download the demo next week.
> 
> http://www.justin.tv/giantbomb/b/281214003



I just sex wee'd a little


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 9, 2011)

Forgot that it came out yesterday for the Plus members.. Looks like I got something to download when I get off in a hour.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 9, 2011)

it looks really good.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 9, 2011)

I never liked it when it first came out.. but the older I got, the more I liked it.. I guess you can call me a Street Fighter Fanboy when I was young.


----------



## ktr (Mar 10, 2011)

New trailer for L.A. Noire about Investigation and Interrogation.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDXXQORXXTQ&hd=1

"Game looks phenomenal!"







"Yup."


----------



## MRCL (Mar 10, 2011)

ktr said:


> New trailer for L.A. Noire about Investigation and Interrogation.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDXXQORXXTQ&hd=1
> 
> ...



Hmm I'm having doubts on replay value tho. Once you know a case, there's not much interest on my side to play it again, despite different reactions etc.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 10, 2011)

MRCL said:


> Hmm I'm having doubts on replay value tho. Once you know a case, there's not much interest on my side to play it again, despite different reactions etc.



there is replay value.



> But screwing up and dropping the lead happens in real life, and Team Bondi, sticking to their mantra of realism, looks to keep that up. *Though some cases may have up to nine different endings*, the developers have stated that you might not be able to solve all the cases. But don't fret because you'll have other ways of moving on. One dead-end case may be the beginning of a new one. A slow-moving case may cross paths with another or lead back to a cold one. Each case is even given its own title and though they';ll often be independent of one another, they';ll somehow help feed the overall story."


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 10, 2011)

Picked up Dante's Inferno Divine Edition at Target yesterday on clearance for $10. I played the demo and didn't like it a ton, it was just like GoW, but for $10 it's hard to go wrong.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 10, 2011)

I played the demo to Dante's and thought the same.. but when you play the game in the "full" you see that there is some things that make it feel good to play.. I stopped because to me, the level's felt "the same" but just a different enemy added.. Yeah, GOW might of been the same, but the story drove you to play more.. Dante's didn't make me want to see the end..


----------



## n-ster (Mar 10, 2011)

Anyone playing Fight Night Champion? can anyone help me figure out what techniques to use against power punchers?


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 11, 2011)

n-ster said:


> Anyone playing Fight Night Champion? can anyone help me figure out what techniques to use against power punchers?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgY7uVRxaiw


----------



## n-ster (Mar 11, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgY7uVRxaiw



I finally found my way against power punchers, I stay far from them, on the outside (I got long reach), throw a few jabs here and there but mostly just avoid his punches, he gets tired and I can go  for a decision win being prudent, or risking it and counter and then quickly do my combinations

I'm mostly a head puncher, lotsa combinations with only a few power punches and go for the knockout OR TKO... If my opponent is just to strong for me, I usually catch on by the 1st round and I use mostly one hand to injure him and TKO or KO because it brings his health down... I only had 1 fight I almost lost but got a decision win by majority with only 2 points thanks to my volume punching...

Yea, volume punching is y thing... Punch like crazy then retreat, use my feet and recover stamina, then counter and crazy combos again 

In my legacy I'm ranked 9 atm 15 wins 12KOs 1TKO 3 decisions. Play on pro only though, but a good challenge still


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 11, 2011)

n-ster said:


> Yea, volume punching is y thing... Punch like crazy *then retreat*, use my feet and recover stamina, then counter and crazy combos again





BumbleBee said:


> currently playing Legacy Mode in Fight Night. it is said Chuck Norris looks under his bed for Drederick Tatum...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONFVIfrPQxc



Drederick Tatum runs from no one..


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 11, 2011)

hey, would anyone like to take over this clubhouse? i can change the owner of the thread to anyone willing to volunteer. i have been at the helm for a while now and feel i should pass it off to someone more enthusiastic.


----------



## n-ster (Mar 12, 2011)

TBH you are doing a fine job, and as the "manager" of the clubhouse you don't really have to do much... Hell noone cares anymore about being added to the list, we just like having this thread to be able to talk about anything PS3 related


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 13, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> hey, would anyone like to take over this clubhouse? i can change the owner of the thread to anyone willing to volunteer. i have been at the helm for a while now and feel i should pass it off to someone more enthusiastic.



I would if I knew what I was doing

Im sure it isn't too hard to manage a clubhouse thread


----------



## javaking (Mar 19, 2011)

ok I don't know if I'am in the right place to ask but what is the yellow ring of death for ps3


----------



## ktr (Mar 19, 2011)

javaking said:


> ok I don't know if I'am in the right place to ask but what is the yellow ring of death for ps3



It's the PS3 indicator of a hardware failure. It could mean many things.


----------



## javaking (Mar 19, 2011)

My brother inlaw PS3 has died on him,is there a way to save it like baking the some were doing the 360's


----------



## ktr (Mar 19, 2011)

Google is your friend. There are many guides online.


----------



## javaking (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks ktr much appreciated


----------



## n-ster (Mar 19, 2011)

javaking said:


> ok I don't know if I'am in the right place to ask but what is the yellow ring of death for ps3



btw, YLOD (Yellow Light of Death) is what it is called.... easier to find on google with the right terms 

and there is a  Thanks button on the bottom right of posts, (no need to post thanks)

EDIT:



ktr said:


> Personally, a typed thank you is better than a lazy button click.
> 
> That is why I don't click the button.



the whole point of this button is to not have the 2 word thank you posts...  I personally do both, but that is because I usually have something else to say in my posts


----------



## ktr (Mar 19, 2011)

n-ster said:


> btw, YLOD (Yellow Light of Death) is what it is called.... easier to find on google with the right terms
> 
> and there is a  Thanks button on the bottom right of posts, (no need to post thanks)



Personally, a typed thank you is better than a lazy button click. 

That is why I don't click the button.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 22, 2011)

Walmart is carrying the Sony Playstation 3 320GB Move Bundle with Free Shipping for $349.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/PS3-Playstation-HW-and-PS-Move-bundle-PS3/14897789

nice deal.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 22, 2011)

'How to Play Deus Ex: Human Revolution's First Mission'

http://www.giantbomb.com/how-to-play-deus-ex-human-revolutions-first-mission/17-3920/


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 22, 2011)

Are there any good deals on new PS3 slims in the UK?  With Killzone 3 out and Uncharted 3 on the way, I need to get a PS3 back   I knew I shouldn't have sold my 500GB phatty


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 26, 2011)

has anyone picked up Warriors: Legends of Troy? looks interesting.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 26, 2011)

Hmmm.. if you liked that era of the world.. Why not.. It's something you've probably played before if you played Dynasty/Samurai Warrior..


BB, how many times are you going to "edit" your post.. lol


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 26, 2011)

never played any of the Dynasty Warriors games  my cable bumped while I was posting.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 26, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> never played any of the Dynasty Warriors games  my cable bumped while I was posting.



I played up to 5 on Dynasty. I played Gundam 1/2.. Their fun games.. allowing to get aggression out.. but one map can take 45m or more depending on how many you have to fight..

Another game you might think of it as.. N3 for 360... Same thing as Dynasty but 360 flow.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 29, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> I played up to 5 on Dynasty. I played Gundam 1/2.. Their fun games.. allowing to get aggression out.. but one map can take 45m or more depending on how many you have to fight..
> 
> Another game you might think of it as.. *N3 for 360... Same thing as Dynasty but 360 flow*.



Yep, I've got Ninety Nine Nights 2, but I haven't played it yet


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 6, 2011)

Anyone got ideas when Gundam Musou 3 be making its english release?? UK particular for me.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 7, 2011)

sigh

http://www.giantbomb.com/news/anony...r-litigation-totally-uncool-goes-to-war/3025/


----------



## Wile E (Apr 7, 2011)

If it wakes Sony up to not treating their paying customers like dog meat, then I'm all for it. Probably won't accomplish anything tho. Sony won't stop mistreating their customers unless they go bankrupt from it.


----------



## theonedub (Apr 7, 2011)

How much time do you have to invest to play through Dragon Age Ultimate Edition? I havent played but 10mins of Dead Space 2 and still have a ton of GT5 to get through.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 8, 2011)

I find between console and PC, it is much shorter on the console


----------



## ktr (Apr 8, 2011)

Another new trailer of L.A. Noire: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYNhs0roxT0&hd=1

Still looking good.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 8, 2011)

theonedub said:


> How much time do you have to invest to play through Dragon Age Ultimate Edition? I havent played but 10mins of Dead Space 2 and still have a ton of GT5 to get through.



30-60 hours.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 8, 2011)

theonedub said:


> How much time do you have to invest to play through Dragon Age Ultimate Edition? *I havent played but 10mins of Dead Space 2 *and still have a ton of GT5 to get through.



:shadedshu  DS2 is great!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 12, 2011)

PSP related,anyone playing Gods Burst eater right now?? Brilliant game i am addicted to it right now. =p
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygTGfaotGF0


----------



## theonedub (Apr 13, 2011)

I think I will end up selling DA Ultimate, that is a lot of time to invest. 



HookeyStreet said:


> :shadedshu  DS2 is great!



I bet is it, the first 10mins was great. Just don't have a lot of spare time for it right now. I will definitely get around to it.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 13, 2011)

SOCOM 4 reviews are not favorable  

I think the franchise needs to go on hiatus until the next console cycle because it seems to have lost it's edge.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 13, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> SOCOM 4 reviews are not favorable



I didn't feel that it was going to be so great this time again.. But, we'll see.. Anymore now I don't even read reviews... TOO many reviewers and to many "favored" reviews..


OT, Hows the arm?


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 13, 2011)

the original was favorable because at the time there was nothing like it on PS2.

my mother has been a great help. my cast comes off in a couple weeks. thanks for asking


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 13, 2011)

When are they bringing back Toh Shin Den?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 14, 2011)

theonedub said:


> I think I will end up selling DA Ultimate, that is a lot of time to invest.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet is it, the first 10mins was great. Just don't have a lot of spare time for it right now. *I will definitely get around to it.*



Glad to hear it


----------



## xXxBREAKERxXx (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi all. Where i can find a list with Games supporting Online ?


----------



## n-ster (Apr 14, 2011)

xXxBREAKERxXx said:


> Hi all. Where i can find a list with Games supporting Online ?



it is better to look at games that interest you and find out of they are playable online afterwards


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 14, 2011)

xXxBREAKERxXx said:


> Hi all. Where i can find a list with Games supporting Online ?



In what particular way your asking for?? Because almost every PS3 title uses online features.
Play online against people??
DLC only??
Co-op?


----------



## xXxBREAKERxXx (Apr 14, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> In what particular way your asking for?? Because almost every PS3 title uses online features.
> Play online against people??
> DLC only??
> Co-op?



Mostly Versus mode 
Right now i want to buy Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm 2  (dont want first becouse its not supporting online)


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 15, 2011)

xXxBREAKERxXx said:


> Mostly Versus mode
> Right now i want to buy Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm 2  (dont want first becouse its not supporting online)



If your looking for fighting games then i would recommend Naruto like you stated.
Also check out:
Tekken 6
Super Street Fighter 4
Marvel Vs Capcom 3
Street Fighter vs Tekken(coming soon)
BlazBlue Continuum Shift
BlazBlue Calamity Trigger


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 16, 2011)

Hmm today downloaded from psn might and magic game very addicive game,got M&M spirit in it, a bit cartoonish but playable.Even got multiplayer but didnt try yet need to finish SP first


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 22, 2011)

I can't watch Netflix... This is starting to seriously piss me off.

http://kotaku.com/#!5794440/sony-playstation-outage-could-last-days


----------



## Wile E (Apr 22, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> I can't watch Netflix... This is starting to seriously piss me off.
> 
> http://kotaku.com/#!5794440/sony-playstation-outage-could-last-days



There is a bug in the netflix app, if you back out of the forced sign-ion a certain way, you can still get netflix to work. My brother figured it out by accident. I can't remember off hand how to do it tho. Play around a little bit.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 22, 2011)

netflix does the same thing to me as well. it blows.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 22, 2011)

geez i thought it was just me.  it was late though so i didn't spend any time troubleshooting.  

good to know


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 28, 2011)

What's your views on PSN being down?  Who's on the verge of suicide already?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 28, 2011)

Lol Hookey so sarcastic, even though all the console boys that plays only ps3. I don't have problem with it being down as i can still play games i want play offline still like Dead space 2,also i have my PC to play online games still. =p


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 28, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Lol Hookey so sarcastic, even though all the console boys that plays only ps3. I don't have problem with it being down as i can still play games i want play offline still like Dead space 2,also i have my PC to play online games still. =p



I'm just thinking of the COD fanboys that simply can not function in the real world.....only online playing COD


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 28, 2011)

HookeyStreet said:


> I'm just thinking of the COD fanboys that simply can not function in the real world.....only online playing COD



Lol i know what you mean.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 28, 2011)

HookeyStreet said:


> What's your views on PSN being down?  Who's on the verge of suicide already?



I don't mind it much, I game 99% on PC, only time I needed it was to activate my copy of Portal 2, and it just so happens I got that done before it went offline.



HookeyStreet said:


> I'm just thinking of the COD fanboys that simply can not function in the real world.....only online playing COD



That makes me feel all warm inside, despise COD, and despise console FPS.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 28, 2011)

I like Call of Duty. how many arcade shooters do it better? think about it. my arm is broken so I can't play anyways but I would be pretty upset if it wasn't because I got Portal 2 and Mortal Kombat last week.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 28, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> I like Call of Duty. how many arcade shooters do it better? think about it. my arm is broken so I can't play anyways but I would be pretty upset if it wasn't because I got Portal 2 and Mortal Kombat last week.



I don't like rotating spawns, my main reason for hating it. If I wanted to play an arcade shooter, I would play TF2, Serious Sam, or something else where I can run around like a chicken with my head cut off. Wars are fought on fronts, WWII Axis and Allies didn't go, "hey lets keep rotating trenches for fun!"  Also hate campers, too many people siti n a building and setup claymores, I cal lthat not playing the game, in BC2 I'll just knock the building down and be done with them.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 28, 2011)

if I have to be somewhere and have 10 minutes I play Call of Duty. I don't have enough time to play Bad Company 2 and I stopped playing Team Fortress 2 when they started updating the classes


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 28, 2011)

10 min isn't really enough time for me to play any game, except maybe Joust, which is still amazing.... amazingly frustrating.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 28, 2011)

10 minutes is plenty in Mortal Kombat


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 28, 2011)

Who needs PSN when you can have Leah Dizon making ads for sony games. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVI7GpZkWUQ&feature=related


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 28, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> 10 minutes is plenty in Mortal Kombat



Takes too long to put in a game, wait for game to load, select character. Rather click digital game, fly jousting ostrich around, rage quit all within 10 min. Loading times of games, plus login times, plus selecting matches, or what have you, now days just takes too long. I really don't even play a game if I got a half hour. I just sit down and watch an episode of something instead.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 4, 2011)

Apparently Sony will be giving everyone PSN Plus for month for free due to the service being offline.


----------



## digibucc (May 4, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Apparently Sony will be giving everyone PSN Plus for month for free due to the service being offline.



i was beginning to wonder.

a day or two, ok.  but when i pay for plus and can't use it for weeks, that's not right.

some verification would be great, but either way good to hear


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 4, 2011)

digibucc said:


> i was beginning to wonder.
> 
> a day or two, ok.  but when i pay for plus and can't use it for weeks, that's not right.
> 
> some verification would be great, but either way good to hear



Well if they do i would be downloading as much crap as i can haha.


----------



## Inioch (May 4, 2011)

Oh, there was a clubhouse here 

Just bought me slightly used PS3 320GB + Logitech Driving Force GT.

Games I have:
Gran Tourismo 5
NHL 11
WRC
UFC 10
Little Big Planet

Glad I didn't buy before the whole hacking incident, as I'm sure I would've bought stuff with my cc. Hmm, will new members be getting the compensation, since I haven't been able to sign up for a week?


----------



## BumbleBee (May 4, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Well if they do i would be downloading as much crap as i can haha.



in order to access the content on Playstation Network Plus once it expires, you need to subscribe.



Inioch said:


> Oh, there was a clubhouse here
> 
> Just bought me slightly used PS3 320GB + Logitech Driving Force GT.
> 
> ...



welcome and yes


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 5, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> in order to access the content on Playstation Network Plus once it expires, you need to subscribe.
> 
> 
> 
> welcome and yes



Well if they do give PSN Plus for month then i would subscribe to it then unsubscribe after to not pay the fee.
Its not exactly true but i only heard it from my brother,but Sony did say in their announcement they will be giving some kind of "thanks" gift to everyone for their patience.


----------



## digibucc (May 5, 2011)

what he means is if you get free games through psn+, you can only play them as long as you are subscribed, when you unsubscribe, you lose access.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 5, 2011)

what she means is exactly that.


----------



## digibucc (May 5, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> what she means is exactly that.



lol, sorry


----------



## BumbleBee (May 5, 2011)

it's okay


----------



## HookeyStreet (May 5, 2011)

Anyone got the new Black Ops map pack?  Is it any good?


----------



## digibucc (May 5, 2011)

HookeyStreet said:


> Anyone got the new Black Ops map pack?  Is it any good?



is that even possible without psn right now?  or was that a dig  jk


----------



## HookeyStreet (May 6, 2011)

digibucc said:


> is that even possible without psn right now?  or was that a dig  jk



LOL, you got me!


----------



## MRCL (May 11, 2011)

I'm hooked on the new Mortal Kombat! Makes you forget about PSN being down  Its slightly unrealistic tho. I've been stabbed in the back of the head, and then immediately in both eyeballs, and my spine has been crushed. Still managed to kick my opponent into oblivion tho.


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 11, 2011)

MRCL said:


> I'm hooked on the new Mortal Kombat! Makes you forget about PSN being down  Its slightly unrealistic tho. I've been stabbed in the back of the head, and then immediately in both eyeballs, and my spine has been crushed. Still managed to kick my opponent into oblivion tho.



ye man when psn will go online I will kick your ass in MK 
I still doing challenge tower am at 170+ now


----------



## digibucc (May 11, 2011)

yeah i like the x-ray moves but can't help thinking the same every time.

"how am I still fighting after that?"


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 11, 2011)

ye they could atleast add 2-3 more x-ray super crashing bone moves.On next update maybe.But its more false than true.Or just my imagination


----------



## n-ster (May 11, 2011)

MRCL said:


> I'm hooked on the new Mortal Kombat! Makes you forget about PSN being down  Its slightly unrealistic tho. I've been stabbed in the back of the head, and then immediately in both eyeballs, and my spine has been crushed. Still managed to kick my opponent into oblivion tho.



the key is to rip the opponents head off


----------



## MRCL (May 11, 2011)

Hah, and they say video games make people more violent. 
Oh and Kratos is awesome. Main reason why I chose the PS3 version. Need moar Fatalities tho, slicing the opponent in half kinda gets old lol.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 12, 2011)

unlock brutality or more fatality by spending those money on the graveyard bit,buy your fatality and costumes.


----------



## theonedub (May 12, 2011)

Im looking to buy the newest Time Crisis for my brother and from what I saw it supports the Move. 

In order to use the Move with the game do I just need to buy him the Move Motion Controller (with the ORB)? I already have a PS3 Eye that I can give him. I just want to make sure I do not need to by the other Move Navigation Controller. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (May 15, 2011)

Been a while since I've been on here but if you turn on your ps3 you will be prompted to update, Im expecting PSN to be live by tonight or tomorrow afternoon. If we have to update we arent that far off from the real deal right?


----------



## MRCL (May 15, 2011)

Updates have been functional the whole time PSN was and is down.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (May 15, 2011)

MRCL said:


> Updates have been functional the whole time PSN was and is down.



I didnt know that...


----------



## MRCL (May 15, 2011)

BUT Sony did say PSN will be online again before the end of May. We'll see. I want to activate my Steam copy of Portal 2 God damnit.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (May 15, 2011)

MRCL said:


> BUT Sony did say PSN will be online again before the end of May. We'll see. I want to activate my Steam copy of Portal 2 God damnit.



Oh I knew about that

editSN is back online! yay


----------



## MRCL (May 15, 2011)

It is? FINALLY. Gotta check it out when back home. They said they'll set it up in "stages"... so, what stage is online as of now?


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (May 15, 2011)

MRCL said:


> It is? FINALLY. Gotta check it out when back home. They said they'll set it up in "stages"... so, what stage is online as of now?



well what they were doing was bringing it back, by doing a couple states on the east coast then a couple on the west coast and back and forth then eventually the central states . Not sure what its at now


----------



## choppy (May 15, 2011)

is PSN down again?? just set up my PSN id earlier when it had come back on....now tried to enter some GT5 Sig.Edition codes and its teling me PSN is down for maintenance again/??


----------



## cadaveca (May 15, 2011)

not all things are back up yet.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 16, 2011)

hmm, going to try my blu-ray player now.. lol.. Good old sony.


----------



## choppy (May 17, 2011)

anybody on GT5?..seeing as the seasonal events are back up theres a fun timetrial for lightweight K cars, good to see some TPU times!

btw my tag = chopppy , dont mind a few races tonight


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 18, 2011)

Finally decided play my ps3 from my busy schedule of revising for my law exam for friday to play my new japanese imported game. Another century's episode R,if you guys love anime mecha you guys should definitely give this game a try. Its awesome,i've played all of them now.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q50v5Q_O6Xg
Definitely the one feature i love about PS3 its all region for games.


----------



## Wile E (May 19, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Finally decided play my ps3 from my busy schedule of revising for my law exam for friday to play my new japanese imported game. Another century's episode R,if you guys love anime mecha you guys should definitely give this game a try. Its awesome,i've played all of them now.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q50v5Q_O6Xg
> *Definitely the one feature i love about PS3 its all region for games.*



That's not entirely true. Region locking ability for games exists in the console, but most games just don't enable it. There are very few that fully enable it. There are more that don't region lock for single player, but region lock online elements and DLC. Research before you buy an online title or want a game to use with DLC.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 19, 2011)

Wile E said:


> That's not entirely true. Region locking ability for games exists in the console, but most games just don't enable it. There are very few that fully enable it. There are more that don't region lock for single player, but region lock online elements and DLC. Research before you buy an online title or want a game to use with DLC.



Maybe so but almost all games i bought are UK games,all work perfectly online etc. And bought 2 importanted japanese games which also works(i got jap ps3 lol) and i play 0081 gundam online with people.
I guess it depends on games perhap DC online??


----------



## Wile E (May 19, 2011)

Some online MP games won't support MP out of region. I don't remember what titles tho.


----------



## erocker (May 26, 2011)

Anyone pick up L.A. Noire? Got it yesterday and I absolutely love it. Nothing comes close to the facial expressions in this game. At times I feel like I'm watching a live action movie.


----------



## digibucc (May 26, 2011)

yeah i am stopping work right about now to get back to playing. stayed up last night 
i really am impressed with it. it's not just a schtick, the facial animation is top-notch.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 26, 2011)

The PS3's lol...my brother bought a brand new slim model for his work placement as his going away for year,so now i own his fat ps3:


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 26, 2011)

when will PSN go online?I want to download some new games i can see in store news but cant get to em.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 27, 2011)

can I update mine/ i own a PS3 phat (40GB) upgraded to 320 now.


----------



## CDdude55 (May 27, 2011)

Arciks said:


> when will PSN go online?I want to download some new games i can see in store news but cant get to em.



The PSN Store won't be up till the 31st.


----------



## Alcpone (May 28, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> can I update mine/ i own a PS3 phat (40GB) upgraded to 320 now.



I would like an answer to that question aswel, mine is the 1st gen 40gb variety, heard the 3.61 update kills some newer models


----------



## n-ster (May 28, 2011)

erocker said:


> Anyone pick up L.A. Noire? Got it yesterday and I absolutely love it. Nothing comes close to the facial expressions in this game. At times I feel like I'm watching a live action movie.



I'll try it tomorrow...

Imagine how it would look on PC with a 2560x1600 screen and 8x SSAA n shit


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jun 6, 2011)

Cool, PS gave me 30day free premium membership and 2 of 5 games from the list for free.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 6, 2011)

It's a nice thing on what their giving for the issue that happened.. Now, if psn was up for everyone.. I'm still getting the "code of death" when I try and reset my password..


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 6, 2011)

I have had (for the last 2-3 weeks) one of these 'playstation 3', if anyone wants to add me i'm 'Thecheesy999' and you will find me in Gran Turismo 5, just mention Your TPU account in the invite so i know its not some random internet troll


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jun 6, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> I have had (for the last 2-3 weeks) one of these 'playstation 3', if anyone wants to add me i'm 'Thecheesy999' and you will find me in Gran Turismo 5, just mention Your TPU account in the invite so i know its not some random internet troll



will addd you tomorrow i play GT5 aswell sometimes, tho diidnt played multiplayers till now. so will have no big experience in it


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 7, 2011)

Alcpone said:


> I would like an answer to that question aswel, mine is the 1st gen 40gb variety, heard the 3.61 update kills some newer models



unfortunetly thats not what i ment, as in I dont have the slim version I once had and I upgraded the HDD to 320GB from 40. I have the latest firmware and so does my old slim both seem to be running fine.


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Jun 7, 2011)

just traded a nook color for a ps3 slim 250gb, 2 controlers 

now i have to find a good game (rpg) to start with


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 8, 2011)

Damn i can't get any of the free welcome back games because it won't let me change my password.(the site is under maintenance)


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 9, 2011)

Should be sorted now CD?? And i changed my password couple weeks ago and i already forgotten what it is LOL.
Well on good side i have pre-ordered Zone of the Enders HD Collection for my PS3 for £24.85.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jun 9, 2011)

I need answear and possible solution for my problem.the problem was from the time when i bought ps3.I got it on Wi-fi connection, when i download anything from psn store it goes on without any connection problems.But time after time it disconnects from psn,sometims it does after 10mins of playin or logging into account, sometimes i can play couple hours, but it heppens, cant hold connection for days long without disconnect.So where could be problem why is my psn keeping me disconnect from psn.And in result i lose game progress in some games because of disconnect like in demon souls. or in street rage 2 when play mp mode.
any possible solutions for my problem?


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 9, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Should be sorted now CD?? And i changed my password couple weeks ago and i already forgotten what it is LOL.
> Well on good side i have pre-ordered Zone of the Enders HD Collection for my PS3 for £24.85.



The account managing section still doesn't let me change my password because the site is _still_ under maintenance apparently.

Keep in mind i am trying to change my password through Media Go which allows access to the PS Store on my PC and i am unable to do it that way. I haven't tried changing any passwords through my PS3, so im not sure if password resetting is online there.

It's all good though because today i managed to download the welcome back games on my PS3 and as long as i have access to the store and can buy stuff then im fine. I just wish i could through Media Go.


----------



## Batou1986 (Jun 9, 2011)

you have to do it through the ps3 i was trying to give my buddy my old account that i used once so he could get free games i couldn't do jack on the website till he put it in the ps3 then they sent me a pw change email


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 9, 2011)

i somehow screwed myself out of one of the free ps3 games. i chose little big planet, did the whole add to cart and download process. it said ok and then it never showed up downloads but it counted against my free one!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 9, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> i somehow screwed myself out of one of the free ps3 games. i chose little big planet, did the whole add to cart and download process. it said ok and then it never showed up downloads but it counted against my free one!!



account management>Transaction Management>Services List>SCEA Promotions

then click on w/e game you didnt get (ps3 game 1 etc) and pick it.


----------



## theonedub (Jun 9, 2011)

I need to download my free games. Anyone know how big the infamous DL is?


----------



## Wile E (Jun 10, 2011)

theonedub said:


> I need to download my free games. Anyone know how big the infamous DL is?



In between 7 and 8 GB iirc.


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Jun 14, 2011)

any good suggestions on rpg / action rpgs  that are on the ps3 but arent available on 360\pc?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 14, 2011)

White Knight Chronicles and Demon Souls.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 16, 2011)

you can add Devil May Cry to the list of upcoming HD re-releases (Resident Evil, Silent Hill, Metal Gear Solid, Zone of Enders, Ico/Shadow of Colossus, Prince of Persia, Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell, Halo, God of War, Monster Hunter, Tekken Tag Tournament).

http://ca.kotaku.com/5812491/devil-may-cry-series-getting-hd-re+releases


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jun 19, 2011)

made a mistake of 28£ today on psn bought FF4 complete edition and looks like its only psp  i guess  i cant get money back now do i? will need to wait for psp vita now to play it


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 19, 2011)

Arciks said:


> made a mistake of 28£ today on psn bought FF4 complete edition and looks like its only psp  i guess  i cant get money back now do i? will need to wait for psp vita now to play it



no, just use your PSP-3000/slim/original


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jun 19, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> no, just use your PSP-3000/slim/original



why should i need that old piece of junk i better buy new one.No need to buy old things if new ones will came in 4-5 months.
So from your text i understood that i cant get refund?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 19, 2011)

Arciks said:


> why should i need that old piece of junk i better buy new one.No need to buy old things if new ones will came in 4-5 months.
> So from your text i understood that i cant get refund?



no,but you can find them used for next to nothing and they are truly great machines, imagine a ps2 with the screen in the controller

considering i sometimes still play game boy colour games and find them enjoyable i think for the price you can find a psp 3000 its more then worth getting one, don't let new technology interfere with your view of old tech, its the games that matter


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 19, 2011)

Arciks said:


> why should i need that old piece of junk i better buy new one.No need to buy old things if new ones will came in 4-5 months.
> So from your text i understood that i cant get refund?



You can get the original phat PSP for like 30-50 pound.
I don't know about you man 'old piece of junk' so your saying the NES,SNES,Sega master system and PS2 etc etc are all old and no need to buy a new/used one?? I don't know about you but a emulator does not compete with what these consoles bring back in the days excellent games which in my opinion works better than a emulator or whatever format its been formatted to. Streets of rage 2 for example,its still lot more fun playing that game on a megadrive than on a 360 or ps3.

The PSP has great titles aswell which are worth checking out.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 19, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> The PSP has great titles aswell which are worth checking out.



+1 :monster hunter freedom unite and its dancing cat installation screen


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 19, 2011)

I can easily mention a few i enjoyed.
Monster hunter freedom franchise
White Knight Chronicles Dogma Wars
Final Fantasy Crisis Core/Dissidia Final Fantasy
Shin Megami Tensei Persona 3,2 coming out soon
DJ Max portable franchise
Kingdom Hearts Birth by sleep
Metal Gear franchise,acid and peace walker and portable ops.
Earth Defence force
Phantasy Star portable
Star Ocean
Gods Eater Burst
13th Birthday/Parasite eve 3


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 19, 2011)

Arciks said:


> why should i need that old piece of junk i better buy new one.No need to buy old things if new ones will came in 4-5 months.
> So from your text i understood that i cant get refund?



you can connect the PSP to a TV.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 19, 2011)

That's only for the 3000 and above models isn't it??


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 19, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> That's only for the 3000 and above models isn't it??



no the 2000/slim do it as well but only interlaced not progressive (and i can't find a cable no matter where i look)


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 19, 2011)

2000 and 3000 models I think. you can find the cable on Amazon or eBay. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgfhaKBj-bc

sadly the Vita doesn't have video out.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 19, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> sadly the Vita doesn't have video out.



neither did the original psp, i think i'm gonna do what i've learnt you should always do with portables and wait for the 'slim' version a year later


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 19, 2011)

well the debug models (developer) have HDMI out but not consumer models.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jun 19, 2011)

I know that maybe i was too harsh to say its old junk, of corse i still play old console games i even got sega console at home,but somehow i feel now to get new tech than stick with old ones.Yes I agree street rage 2 is a good game i enjoy it on ps3.But i still dont want to spend 50punds on console what will start to dust when Vita will be in shops, an like my wii i got it dusts now for more than year didnt play it,and same will happen with older version of psp, and i dont need full house of consoles starting from dino ero till future


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 19, 2011)

You won't even notice your PSP when its sitting in your draws for several years like i have,i haven't touched my PSP for like a year because there wasn't any games that interest me until recently.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jun 20, 2011)

OK i will think about it. what model is better 1000/2000/3000/GO? on ebay they like 30-50£ cheapest.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 20, 2011)

Homebrew on psp is great o.o I like the phat version the best (1000) but it is heavier... It is also built better IMO The GO is nice too though, and no UMD might even be a plus for you?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 20, 2011)

If your going use the psn store to buy games for your PSP then get the 3000 model perhaps,but if you are going to mod your PSP then i would recommend getting phat model/1000 as their all can be modded.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 20, 2011)

Go for the 3000, Its got the best screen + battery life, its also the only psp still In production


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 20, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Go for the 3000, Its got the best screen + battery life, its also the only psp still In production



I wouldn't recommend it if you want install custom firmware.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jun 20, 2011)

Ok thanks will go for 3000than


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 20, 2011)

new PS3 model "CECH-3000B"









> That rumor about a new PS3 was accurate. Sony has just confirmed in Japan that it has designed the PS3 CECH-3000B model and will be selling it in Japan before June 2011 ends. The new model will only be available in a 320gb variety and will cost ￥34,980 (~$436), just like the current 320gb PS3 CECH-2500B. As usual, it will include the system, one DualShock 3 controller and all the necessary cords and cables.
> 
> While early speculation suggested that the new PS3 model will have BD-ROM copyright protection and usher in a new firmware update, that hasn’t been confirmed by Sony yet. What Sony has revealed is that it will be 2.6kg instead of 3.0kg, so it won’t weight quite so much when you have to take it out of the house. The overall dimensions will remain the same. It is also more efficient than the current PS3, needing only 200watts of power to run instead of 230watts. Initially, it will only be available in black.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 20, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> new PS3 model "CECH-3000B"
> 
> http://admintell.napco.com/ee/images/uploads/gamertell/ps3_cech_3000b_320gb.jpg



But what exactly is new? Just a refresh?


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 20, 2011)

a couple cosmetic changes, it's lighter, consumes less power and maybe a security update.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 21, 2011)

Metal Gear Solid: Peacewalker HD E3 Demo

http://www.joystiq.com/2011/06/20/now-you-too-can-watch-the-metal-gear-solid-peace-walker-hd-e3-d/

pew pew


----------



## AsRock (Jun 21, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> But what exactly is new? Just a refresh?



http://translate.google.com/transla...p.playstation.com/ps3/hardware/cech3000b.html
http://www.softsailor.com/news/8298...-cech-3000b-rumored-by-japanese-retailer.html



BumbleBee said:


> a couple cosmetic changes, it's lighter, consumes less power and maybe a security update.



Last time i did some checks on power usage 90w was the highest i seen it.  Maybe i'll try it again as since then had more new games and all i am seeing is it can use upto 200w.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 21, 2011)

new PS3 controller by Hori









> Peripheral maker Hori put a countdown page on its site leading to the reveal of an exciting mystery product ... and it's a new PS3 controller! Maybe the Hori Pad 3 Pro isn't the dramatic reveal we expected, but it looks like a pretty nice device.
> 
> The Hori Pad 3 Pro builds on previous Hori controller offerings with a d-pad that can be rotated to provide the most comfortable position, as well as customizable d-pad input range. We don't really understand how that last one works, though it seems to involve setting the range between two directions at which a diagonal input is registered.
> 
> ...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 22, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> new PS3 controller by Hori
> 
> http://www.blogcdn.com/www.joystiq.com/media/2011/06/horipad621.jpg



eeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwww. rather just get a sony one...


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 22, 2011)

from my experience Hori and Logitech are decent. PDP, Mad Catz and Nyko are terrible


----------



## choppy (Jun 22, 2011)

i feel that the ps3 controllers are really outdated now. i mean, the basic design is ~10 years old now? 

its awkward to try to use the pads triggers as accelarate/brake on GT5, compared to using the 360 pad to play forza - does feel more natural. 

for other games the ps3 pad doesnt bother me - just seems to be for driving.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 22, 2011)

I wouldn't like it if they change the whole shape of the controller.
I think its perfectly fine if you ask me.


----------



## jasper1605 (Jun 22, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> I wouldn't like it if they change the whole shape of the controller.
> I think its perfectly fine if you ask me.



+1 on that.  I love PS controllers over all the other consoles' controllers.  I like the close proximity of everything.


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 22, 2011)

choppy said:


> i feel that the ps3 controllers are really outdated now. i mean, the basic design is ~10 years old now?
> 
> its awkward to try to use the pads triggers as accelarate/brake on GT5, compared to using the 360 pad to play forza - does feel more natural.
> 
> for other games the ps3 pad doesnt bother me - just seems to be for driving.



The basic and overall design of a controller has been the same for a long time. Look at the NES controller. A d-pad, a + b, start and select. 
Now we have
ABXY
D-pad
Two analog sticks
Right and left bumpers
Left and right Triggers. 

It's advanced enough to not need changed again. 

Should we change the keyboard because they haven't changed they layout and it's old?


----------



## jasper1605 (Jun 22, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> Should we change the keyboard because they haven't changed they layout and it's old?



Some have tried to do that


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 22, 2011)

if Sony added some resistance to the analog sticks and made the triggers concave. I would die a happy woman.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 22, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> if Sony added some resistance to the analog sticks and made the triggers concave. I would die a happy woman.



these are great suggestions

I personnaly prefer the X360 for DiRT 3, but it depends on the game really


----------



## choppy (Jun 23, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> The basic and overall design of a controller has been the same for a long time. Look at the NES controller. A d-pad, a + b, start and select.
> Now we have
> ABXY
> D-pad
> ...



i think youve latched onto the wrong end of the stick here.

my argument is that the shape of the ps pad feels outdated when u pick up an xbox 360 pad. of course this is only my opinion and im sure there are people that feel the opposite. 
The 360 just feels much more of a natural grip and a decent sized pad. the ps3 pad feels like its gonna break !


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 23, 2011)

choppy said:


> i think youve latched onto the wrong end of the stick here.
> 
> my argument is that the shape of the ps pad feels outdated when u pick up an xbox 360 pad. of course this is only my opinion and im sure there are people that feel the opposite.
> The 360 just feels much more of a natural grip and a decent sized pad. the ps3 pad feels like its gonna break !



I could argue the keyboard feels outdated too. 

I think i understand what you are saying but I dont' see the point in changing it. it works, it has worked, and it still works. I could see some minor improvments made to it, like the weight, it's not a heavy controller and I like knowing I have it in my hand like the x360 controller but not a total redesign if that is what you are implying.


----------



## digibucc (Jun 23, 2011)

choppy said:


> the shape of the ps pad feels outdated when u pick up an xbox 360 pad



i totally disagree with that.

I prefer ps pad over my 360 any day.  I wish PS pad had the windows support 360 pad
does.  I am fine with the weight as well, the 360 pad imo is still a bit big and heavy, especially
the cordless with batteries.

You may be used to it, we all recognize it hasn't changed much since ps1 digital... but 
outdated means there is something new and better available, and i don't see 360 pad
filling that slot...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 24, 2011)

Technically Sony has changed their controller over time.
Sony controller:




Sony Dual Shock controller:




Sony Dual Shock v2(2) controller:




Sony Six Axis Controller:




Sony Dualshock v3(3)+Sixaxis:





Ever since Dualshock 1 came out i have to say people who grew up using that controller,loves it to point Sony thinks there isn't a need to change it. Surely they kept it the same just because all of their consumers enjoy the shape and just want see some additional features to it.
Personally for FPS 360 controller is better and maybe racing games too but when it comes to other genre i love the ps3 controller more.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 24, 2011)

Ok im on the fence about getting a cheap PS3. I have looked around ebay and i have seen alot of YLOD consoles. 

My first question is, how much can i get a older fat 20/40/60GB model for used?

My seconds question is, How hard is it to fix YLOD or RLOD AND/OR disc not reading?


----------



## Grings (Jun 24, 2011)

There was a dual analog pad before the first dual shock too, it had concave sticks and longer 'handles'

http://www.axess.com/twilight/console/detail/psx_a.html


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 24, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok im on the fence about getting a cheap PS3. I have looked around ebay and i have seen alot of YLOD consoles.
> 
> My first question is, how much can i get a older fat 20/40/60GB model for used?
> 
> My seconds question is, How hard is it to fix YLOD or RLOD AND/OR disc not reading?


I wouldn't worry whatever space you get,get the lowest price thats working. PS3 uses a laptop 2.5" hard drive,you can get like 500gb cheap as long as its 5200-5400 speed and its 9.5mms. As for repairing its a lot of work to dissemble but Huskie on TPU has fixed a YLOD ps3 you can ask him about it.


Grings said:


> There was a dual analog pad before the first dual shock too, it had concave sticks and longer 'handles'
> 
> http://www.axess.com/twilight/console/detail/psx_a.html



I've seen those,if not i owned one too and damn the analog was horrible lol.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 24, 2011)

I would bite the bullet and buy a new one. everybody tells me the older ones are like heaters and they sound like Jet engines revving up lol


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Jun 24, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok im on the fence about getting a cheap PS3. I have looked around ebay and i have seen alot of YLOD consoles.
> 
> My first question is, how much can i get a older fat 20/40/60GB model for used?
> 
> My seconds question is, How hard is it to fix YLOD or RLOD AND/OR disc not reading?



its been a bit since i last looked into this, but to replace the blueray player was $100+ (it may be cheaper now)

your best bet is to hit up a local pawnshop. They sell the fat ps3 40gb for around 120 to 140 and will give you a 30 day warranty!

i wouldnt trust ebay or craigslist, just like with the xbox 360's you can bandaid them to work for a few weeks and then they will have issues again.

your best bet would be pawn shops or fourms


----------



## Wile E (Jun 25, 2011)

choppy said:


> i feel that the ps3 controllers are really outdated now. i mean, the basic design is ~10 years old now?
> 
> its awkward to try to use the pads triggers as accelarate/brake on GT5, compared to using the 360 pad to play forza - does feel more natural.
> 
> for other games the ps3 pad doesnt bother me - just seems to be for driving.



Using the L2/R2 triggers as brake/accel works perfectly for me.

The design is still being used after ~10years because you don't fix what isn't broken.





BumbleBee said:


> I would bite the bullet and buy a new one. everybody tells me the older ones are like heaters and they sound like Jet engines revving up lol



They aren't that bad on noise. You have to keep them clean tho. Dust makes them a lot louder. They do put out a ton of heat tho. It's noticeable when you don't have AC in the warm months.

I have both a launch 60GB and a 320GB slim. I like the 60GB better. More versatile, and beleive it or not, it is faster when doing things in the XMB, like changing users. There is lag on the slim. There is zero lag on the fat consoles.

That said, the slim makes the better BD player, because it is cooler and a little quieter.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 25, 2011)

THRiLL KiLL said:


> its been a bit since i last looked into this, but to replace the blueray player was $100+ (it may be cheaper now)
> 
> your best bet is to hit up a local pawnshop. They sell the fat ps3 40gb for around 120 to 140 and will give you a 30 day warranty!
> 
> ...



I may just do this. my friend wants me to get into the socom series since he plays online. He just bought socom 4 and i really enjoyed it.


----------



## digibucc (Jun 25, 2011)

yeah i agree with thrill, trade in some old console games and it'll drop the price, but they sell
used ones at a very reasonable price, with warranty. hdds are not proprietary like microsoft's,
so any with the right specs will do.

don't buy it from ebay, it's a big risk

good luck


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 5, 2011)

Uncharted 3 multiplayer beta quick look

http://www.giantbomb.com/quick-look-uncharted-3-beta/17-4472/


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 7, 2011)

Journey beta quick look

http://www.giantbomb.com/quick-look-journey-beta/17-4489/


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 7, 2011)

just wonder if xbox360 controller will work on ps3?


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 7, 2011)

Arciks said:


> just wonder if xbox360 controller will work on ps3?



http://www.xcmlive.com/cgi-bin/xcmlive/engine.pl?function=viewid&id=RKS000165


----------



## n-ster (Jul 7, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> http://www.xcmlive.com/cgi-bin/xcmlive/engine.pl?function=viewid&id=RKS000165



I have the black edition of this one that I got from dealextreme.com

Works AWESOME. Turbo buttons can be useful sometimes too lol


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 7, 2011)

n-ster said:


> I have the black edition of this one that I got from dealextreme.com
> 
> Works AWESOME. Turbo buttons can be useful sometimes too lol



WHAT about wirelless controller?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 7, 2011)

anybody want to get rid of their PS3 or anyone have a YLOD PS3 they want to leave possession for cheaps?

been looking for a cheap FAT model


----------



## n-ster (Jul 7, 2011)

Arciks said:


> WHAT about wirelless controller?



not supposed to work with wireless AFAIK


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 7, 2011)

Arciks said:


> WHAT about wirelless controller?



XCM cross battle adapter version 2.2 support wireless controllers but it's really expensive.

http://www.xcmlive.com/cgi-bin/xcml...&id=RKS000219&cat=XBOX360-CABLES AND ADAPTERS


----------



## jasper1605 (Jul 9, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> anybody want to get rid of their PS3 or anyone have a YLOD PS3 they want to leave possession for cheaps?
> 
> been looking for a cheap FAT model



I have a revived YLOD fat model lying around somewhere.  The only other issue is that I broke the clip on the mobo for the blu-ray drive and I wasn't sure how to fix it.  If you can tinker around with that shoot me a message.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 11, 2011)

jasper1605 said:


> I have a revived YLOD fat model lying around somewhere.  The only other issue is that I broke the clip on the mobo for the blu-ray drive and I wasn't sure how to fix it.  If you can tinker around with that shoot me a message.



PMed ya!! I will def take it off your hands, I love tinkering and would like to get into SOCOM with a friend of mine.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 11, 2011)

are you interested in local or online co-op? because you can do better than SOCOM.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 11, 2011)

Well he has a clan and he really wants me to get a PS3 so we can play. I played it and it was very fun online


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 12, 2011)

PMed jasper and we making a deal out! I may be the newest member of the PS3 club house!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 13, 2011)

I AM the new proud owner of a PS3 baby! Special thanks to the awesome jasper!! ADD ME TO THE LIST!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MRCL (Jul 13, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I AM the new proud owner of a PS3 baby! Special thanks to the awesome jasper!! ADD ME TO THE LIST!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.threadbombing.com/data/media/2/party_hard_cat.gif



Get God of War Collection and God of War 3 ASAP and bathe in the epicness that is one of the greatest game franchises of all time. DO EET


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 13, 2011)

MRCL said:


> Get God of War Collection and God of War 3 ASAP and bathe in the epicness that is one of the greatest game franchises of all time. DO EET



Sorry MRCL, first game im getting is SOCOM 4 so I can play online with my buddy


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 13, 2011)

> PSN Summer Sale 2011 (July 12-18), 50% off 11 titles.
> 
> Back to the Future: The Game – Full Series (Sale price $13.99; Plus price $9.79; Regular price $19.99)
> 
> ...



pickup Scott Pilgrim vs. The World, Pac-Man Championship Edition DX, Hard Corps: Uprising and Pixel Junk Shooter 2 if you don't have them.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 13, 2011)

OK I have a question for all you PS3 guru's I tried to register online for PSN but it says sorry server down. I googled this and it seems that alot of people cannot register for online play ever since the psn hacking thing.

Any advice on how to get my PS3 online when I get it in working order?


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 13, 2011)

Amazon has Buy 2, get 1 Free sale 

over 700 titles. all platforms, including PC & Mac are represented. Be sure NOT to use 1-Click checkout or the discount will not apply.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.ht...UTF8&plgroup=1&docId=1000703671&tag=tec06d-20


----------



## digibucc (Jul 13, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> OK I have a question for all you PS3 guru's I tried to register online for PSN but it says sorry server down. I googled this and it seems that alot of people cannot register for online play ever since the psn hacking thing.
> 
> Any advice on how to get my PS3 online when I get it in working order?



trying to register through their website or on the playstation?

I have had an account, so idk for sure - but i would imagine if there are problems
through their website, using the ps3 to register should work better.

of course as i said, idk.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 13, 2011)

Oh ok well I will try with the PS3 once its fix.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 13, 2011)

OK I figured out what I am going to do with my PS3. I found a place that can permanently fix the YLOD with what is called professional REBALLING. For 90$ they will reball the CPU/GPU with lead solder that will not soften with heat. This is probably the first thing I will do once I get the bluray drive working.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 16, 2011)

PS3 OUT FOR DELIVERY!! Yes I can't wait!!

Why is this thread dead?


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 16, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> PS3 OUT FOR DELIVERY!! Yes I can't wait!!
> 
> Why is this thread dead?



Q3 (summer) is a slow quarter, not many releases.


----------



## MRCL (Jul 16, 2011)

It surely isn't.  But the only game I'm looking forward comes out in September. God of War Origins, a remake of the PSP titles for PS3. I'm dieing of happiness.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 16, 2011)

Well I gotta get in touch with my friend to see if I can still borrow his controller and game.


----------



## digibucc (Jul 16, 2011)

uncharted 3, novemeber, can't wait


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 17, 2011)

Is it just me that,i bought a new samsung 32" LED TV which only supports 720p but on the ps3 it shows i can run 1080p?? It says that on my uncle's TV aswell and thats a samsung too.
1080p blanked out on my previous 26" and on my old 1st gen pioneer 42" plasma TV.
Any thoughts??


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Are you sure your old TV's were not 720p/1080i?



digibucc said:


> uncharted 3, novemeber, can't wait



I got to bring myself to finish the 1st, I have barely played it, even GoW III just sits  I get so bored playing games now days that I like to pause them and surf the net for a while. But PS3 was upstairs before, now that I built an HTPC I have moved it down to my PC and my monitor has PIP, so maybe I can finally play it again.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 17, 2011)

some of the older Pioneer Plasmas couldn't downscale a 1080p image. I am guessing your new television can.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 18, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> some of the older Pioneer Plasmas couldn't downscale a 1080p image. I am guessing your new television can.



Yep, most likely. I would just set the ps3 to 720p mode. It's probably better at scaling than the TV is.


----------



## NAVI_Z (Jul 18, 2011)

3 X 3 = BFBC 3; Masseffect 3; MW3.............woot woot


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 18, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Are you sure your old TV's were not 720p/1080i?
> 
> 
> 
> I got to bring myself to finish the 1st, I have barely played it, even GoW III just sits  I get so bored playing games now days that I like to pause them and surf the net for a while. But PS3 was upstairs before, now that I built an HTPC I have moved it down to my PC and my monitor has PIP, so maybe I can finally play it again.





BumbleBee said:


> some of the older Pioneer Plasmas couldn't downscale a 1080p image. I am guessing your new television can.





Wile E said:


> Yep, most likely. I would just set the ps3 to 720p mode. It's probably better at scaling than the TV is.



Yeah i can understand the 42" pioneer plasma can only do 720p,but when i do play games it upscales to 750p.
As for my new TV it shows i can enable 1080p but it can't do 1080p since it only has "HD Ready" logo. And 720p is perfectly fine for me since most ps3 games are only scaled to play 720p.


----------



## digibucc (Jul 18, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I got to bring myself to finish the 1st, I have barely played it, even
> GoW III just sits  I get so bored playing games now days that I like to pause them and surf the
> net for a while. But PS3 was upstairs before, now that I built an HTPC I have moved it down to my
> PC and my monitor has PIP, so maybe I can finally play it again.



I bought 1 & 2 at the same time, when i got my ps3. made myself play 1 first, and enjoyed
them both greatly.  really a very good series.  entertaining story and great gameplay. I do
recommend you play them in order though.  yes because of the story, but also the graphics
are so improved from one to the next, you will have a hard time playing an older one after 
the newer one(s) , or at least i would have.

gowIII i bought, traded in, and then bought again months later.  I'm still maybe 40mins into it. 
i have a hard time nowadays staying focused on games as you said.  there are just so many 
choices of what i could do atm, even if i'm enjoying i have to wonder what else i could have 
chosen.  so i end hitting the "stumble" button 500 times, and lose hours.

anyway, long post


----------



## n-ster (Jul 18, 2011)

NAVI_Z said:


> 3 X 3 = BFBC 3; Masseffect 3; MW3.............woot woot



It's BF3, and it is meant to be played on PC


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 19, 2011)

Ok update on my PS3. It will turn on and I can browse the menus and the internet but the Bluray drive will not read discs. I put a game in and it will just do the circle thing in the top right corner. I can hear it trying to read but after a minute all I hear is spinning. I attempted to take it apart and clean the lens but now I have put it back together and it will not take in or eject the discs  Im 100% sure I need a new Bluray drive. Were is a cheap place to get a blueray drive? I have updated the console to the newest patch and I am on PSN now under brandonwh64 add me but I can not play games 

My drive model is KEM-400AAA


----------



## digibucc (Jul 19, 2011)

i would check ebay for parts, just not whole systems.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 19, 2011)

digibucc said:


> i would check ebay for parts, just not whole systems.



Cheapest drive I could find was like almost 80$!!! I could sell this non working one and take that and the 80$ and get one with a short warranty. Im trying to find one cheaper than that if all possible.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 19, 2011)

is this a good time to say I told you so?

the Canadian way 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YnOcycgXpms


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 19, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> is this a good time to say I told you so?
> 
> the Canadian way
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YnOcycgXpms



Told who so?


----------



## digibucc (Jul 19, 2011)

here is a laser deck for $33 from amazon, 
http://www.amazon.com/Neewer-KEM-400AAA-Laser-Playstation3-Playstation-3/dp/B005AQMDZE

and then the whole drive for $60
http://www.bestofferbuy.com/Genuine-Sony-KEM-400AAA-BluRay-Laser-Lens-with-Deck-for-PS3-p-64299.html?currency=USD&utm_source=gbase&utm_medium=cse&utm_campaign=gbase_usa&utm_content=Electronics%253EComputers%253EComputerComponents%253EInputDevices%253EComputerKeyboards

the store with the whole drive had 215 positive ratings in google shopping, so it _should _be safe


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 19, 2011)

Yea, This PS3 is nice! I downloaded a demo and played for about 15 minutes.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 19, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Told who so?



I told you a couple pages ago to buy the PS3 Slim because it's smaller, lighter, uses less power, cooler, quieter, matte finish, improved wireless, physical buttons, bitstream over HDMI oh and they work. you can buy a used one for $200 or less it's not all the money in the world.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 19, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> I told you a couple pages ago to buy the PS3 Slim because it's smaller, lighter, uses less power, cooler, quieter, matte finish, improved wireless, physical buttons, bitstream over HDMI oh and they work. you can buy a used one for $200 or less it's not all the money in the world.



I really can't afford 200$ ATM

I found a couple around that price tho


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 19, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I really can't afford 200$ ATM
> 
> I found a couple around that price tho



how much money are you going to save and how big is the hard drive? 

this is why I would pay the extra lol

http://www.tested.com/new-xbox-360-teardown-guts-compared-to-original-360/47-80/


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 19, 2011)

I am about to sell most of my left over PC stuff, I have my mATX shuttle (E4400, 2GB DDR2, 120GB HDD, LG DVD burner, ATI X300 PCiex/Intel HD onboard, 250W 16AMP PSU) I also have some DDR3 and a parts bin.

If worst comes to worse then I will sell my Xbox 360 and games.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 20, 2011)

GoldenEye 007 Reloaded screenshots

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=435358&page=5


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 20, 2011)

digibucc said:


> I bought 1 & 2 at the same time, when i got my ps3. made myself play 1 first, and enjoyed
> them both greatly.  really a very good series.  entertaining story and great gameplay. I do
> recommend you play them in order though.  yes because of the story, but also the graphics
> are so improved from one to the next, you will have a hard time playing an older one after
> ...



Yeah, when they originally came out for PS2 I was still in highschool and poor so I never got the play I or II. But when the GOW Collection came to PS3 I pre-ordered it, and it was great, beat the 1st one twice and got a platinum, beat the 2nd one once and got the plat for thats well (Challenge of the Gods and Challenge of the Titans is a nightmare :O) I was surprised I was able to sit down and actually play through those (especially the first one twice) as I haven't been able to do that in a long time. Not sure why I haven't made it to GOW III, it looks epic.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 20, 2011)

let the video do the talking



Spoiler


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 20, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> let the video do the talking
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



why its listed as spoiler? This games is old now finished it long ago.


----------



## gottistar (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey guys....

I've currently downloaded around 15 " looney tunes" cartoons for my son to watch.. Since these toons only go for 10 mins each.. Is their a continuos play feature so the ps3 can play them all without stopping...Or am I dreaming... ?

And if your wondering why he isn't doing it himself, he is only 2...


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 20, 2011)

gottistar said:


> Hey guys....
> 
> I've currently downloaded around 15 " looney tunes" cartoons for my son to watch.. Since these toons only go for 10 mins each.. Is their a continuos play feature so the ps3 can play them all without stopping...Or am I dreaming... ?
> 
> And if your wondering why he isn't doing it himself, he is only 2...



dreaming.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 20, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> I told you a couple pages ago to buy the PS3 Slim because it's smaller, lighter, uses less power, cooler, quieter, matte finish, improved wireless, physical buttons, bitstream over HDMI oh and they work. you can buy a used one for $200 or less it's not all the money in the world.



I have both. My 60GB launch console is better except for heat (have AC, don't care), noise (do care for movies, thus the movie room has the slim), and wireless performance (which I don't use anyway. My house is fully Gb wired. Wireless only for laptops and phones). 

Slims are actually laggy in the XMB compared to the fat, cannot play SACD, cannot play PS2, only have 2 USB (compared to 4 on the better fats), and no card reader. And bitstreaming over HDMI is unnecessary because you can just send it decoded and uncompressed up to 7.1 24/192.


The rest, like the size, finish and buttons are based on preference. I like the looks and buttons of the fat better, tho I wish it was the size of the slim.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 20, 2011)

I too prefer the fat PS3 more over the slim.


----------



## n-ster (Jul 20, 2011)

gottistar said:


> Hey guys....
> 
> I've currently downloaded around 15 " looney tunes" cartoons for my son to watch.. Since these toons only go for 10 mins each.. Is their a continuos play feature so the ps3 can play them all without stopping...Or am I dreaming... ?
> 
> And if your wondering why he isn't doing it himself, he is only 2...



idk, but you could always merge them all together with your PC EDIT: but there is a 4GB limit ofc


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hmmm since my FAT is a PS2 compatible one then I may just buy a bluray drive and keep it. it seems people like them  better.


----------



## n-ster (Jul 20, 2011)

try to go into your video settings and turn "sequential playback" on

EDIT:


----------



## digibucc (Jul 20, 2011)

n-ster said:


> try to go into your video settings and turn "sequential playback" on



i suck, i will have to look for this tonight!

thank you!


----------



## n-ster (Jul 20, 2011)

My little friend Google came to help me on that one xD I even asked Google for a pic and added that for you just in case  It is a psp pic but wtv. I'll try to see if the setting is on my ps3 so that you don't have to wait till tonight to know

EDIT: works great for me


----------



## n-ster (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey guys, does any laptop HDD work in a FAT PS3?


----------



## digibucc (Jul 20, 2011)

afaik, you don't need a special one like the 360 but there may be limitations i'm unaware of.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 20, 2011)

n-ster said:


> Hey guys, does any laptop HDD work in a FAT PS3?



Easy, just backup your old hard drive to a external HDD then install new drive with factory reset, then restore your backup to new hard drive.


----------



## digibucc (Jul 20, 2011)

look at the new guy


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 20, 2011)

digibucc said:


> look at the new guy



I googled it 

I WANNA PLAY PS3!!!! damn I need to just sell some shit and buy a bluray drive!

Anybody need PC parts LOL I may redo my FS thread and add some extra junk I gotz


----------



## digibucc (Jul 20, 2011)

you can get a few good games on psn. there are full ones though not alot/great.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 20, 2011)

digibucc said:


> you can get a few good games on psn. there are full ones though not alot/great.



I downloaded a couple of demos and they worked good.

I was having issues the other day tho when I restarted the PS3 that it would only display 480P and not 1080P?

I didnt test much after that but I will try a different TV and HDMI cable


----------



## digibucc (Jul 20, 2011)

definitely... make sure the game supports it, unless you are saying xmb was 480p


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 20, 2011)

XMB is the dashboard correct? If so then yes it was 480P and when I would switch to 1080P it would show "No signal" on my TV and I know It worked 1080P before that.


----------



## digibucc (Jul 20, 2011)

yes it is. that is odd, definitely try the cables and come back.  
did you reset the system when you got it, maybe that could help.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 20, 2011)

Wile E said:


> I have both. My 60GB launch console is better except for heat (have AC, don't care), noise (do care for movies, thus the movie room has the slim), and wireless performance (which I don't use anyway. My house is fully Gb wired. Wireless only for laptops and phones).
> 
> Slims are actually laggy in the XMB compared to the fat, cannot play SACD, cannot play PS2, only have 2 USB (compared to 4 on the better fats), and no card reader. And bitstreaming over HDMI is unnecessary because you can just send it decoded and uncompressed up to 7.1 24/192.
> 
> ...



in my opinion it's not enough.

2 USB ports is good enough. PS2 backwards compatibility isn't very good and it's worse on the 80GB model. if I had a collection of SACD I probably wouldn't use the PS3 to play them and my receiver has a better chipset.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 20, 2011)

I will post my version of PS3 when I get home. I think it was an old 40GB version


----------



## n-ster (Jul 20, 2011)

some PS2 compatibility beats none, the PS3 plays SACDs just fine, and it saves room, 2 USB ports may be enough for you, but not be enough for others (MOST people don't need more than 2, but some still do! )

For some, noise and heat isn't an issue out all, or affects them very little, and my wireless performance is good enough for me, granted I'm not too far from my router. TBH, I like the look of my FAT 40GB PS3 better as well 

How come slims are laggy in XMB though? does that mean the FAT PS3 has higher performance in general?

I know for sure I won't do like some others and buy a new SLIM to replace my FAT


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 20, 2011)

n-ster said:


> Hey guys, does any laptop HDD work in a FAT PS3?



As long as their not 12.5ms you should be fine. Biggest in terms of storage for PS3 is 500gb and they need be 9ms.


----------



## n-ster (Jul 20, 2011)

I think imana just use my 640GB WD 3.5" HDD (the sata 6gbps version) I already have for the PS3. I believe it should work if I use SATA cables... I'd just have to buy female SATA power to female SATA power, if that exists?

EDEIT: this drive has alignement issues with windows XP, would it have any with the PS3?


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 20, 2011)

the people listening to SACD these days are probably audiophiles and they use better players than the PS3.


----------



## n-ster (Jul 20, 2011)

from what I gather online, the PS3 is a pretty good SACD player


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 20, 2011)

crazy talk. the PS3 doesn't support DVD-A or output DSD. SACD is a niche format and audiophiles use really expensive SACD players.


----------



## n-ster (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm not an audiophile but...

Not every audiophile has that kind of money  *for people starting to appreciate audio more, I'm sure the PS3's SACD playback is a great tool*.



> PS3 was capable of converting surround DSD to lossy 1.5 Mbit/s DTS for playback over S/PDIF using the 2.00 system software. The subsequent revision removed the feature



so you could get 5.1 with optical input, apparently that is awesome? xD I didn't find any other SACD players capable of this. obviously you'd be stuck with the 2.00 firmware though, or maybe there have been custom firmwares that enable this.

Also I hear some send the signal to a pre-amp through HDMI and receivers and whatnot

also:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/archive/index.php/t-876629.html
http://www.ps3sacd.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=234&sid=2f44827f4a9971533258f40b83a9fcd8

I'm just throwing stuff I found online at you, now you can tell me if any of this is true


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 20, 2011)

> Some new DVD players from Oppo Digital, Pioneer, Onkyo, etc. now support HDMI 1.2 or 1.3 and will pass DSD over HDMI as well as LPCM. Be aware that some players, for instance, Onkyo DV-SP504, will not support DSD or LPCM over HDMI without resampling it to 48 kHz. SACD or DVD-A will be played through analog outputs instead.



?

Oppo BDP-83 Blu-ray player supports SACD and DVD-Audio.



> DVD-Audio - The BDP-83 plays DVD-Audio and supports both stereo and multi-channel high resolution audio programs. Users can select whether to play the DVD-Audio or the DVD-Video portion of the disc.





> SACD - The BDP-83 plays Super Audio CD (SACD) and supports both stereo and multi-channel high resolution audio programs. Users can select whether to output the DSD (Direct Stream Digital) signal in its native format or convert it into PCM.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jul 20, 2011)

You avatar gives me nightmare!


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 20, 2011)

2 strips of latinum if you go away


----------



## n-ster (Jul 20, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> ?
> 
> Oppo BDP-83 Blu-ray player supports SACD and DVD-Audio.



okok, but is the ps3 an acceptable SACD player? People seem to say the PS3 is not only acceptable, but good. Sure it isn't "great" but good seems good to me


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 20, 2011)

will it play yes, is it acceptable no. do you really think people who collect vinyl records, SACD, arcade cabinets or cartridges really care about saving space with all in one devices? long live the clutter I say!


----------



## n-ster (Jul 20, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> will it play yes, is it acceptable no. do you really think people who collect vinyl records, SACD, arcade cabinets or cartridges really care about saving space with all in one devices? long live the clutter I say!



Good point, you've convinced me  Most SACD owners are audiophiles is what it really comes down to


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 20, 2011)

picked up Transformers War for Cybertron and Vanquish just because it was for 2 for £20 over here. Also picked up Bioshock 2 for £5 lol.
Just started a bit of both but i am going complete Vanquish 1st as its short and i want play Cybertron with my brother via co-op campaign.
Bioshock 2 can go last.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 20, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> picked up Transformers War for Cybertron and Vanquish just because it was for 2 for £20 over here. Also picked up Bioshock 2 for £5 lol.
> Just started a bit of both but i am going complete Vanquish 1st as its short and i want play Cybertron with my brother via co-op campaign.
> Bioshock 2 can go last.



+1 for Vanquish a great fast action game liked it very much and yes its short finished in about 6-7h on normal


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 20, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> picked up Transformers War for Cybertron and Vanquish just because it was for 2 for £20 over here. Also picked up Bioshock 2 for £5 lol.
> Just started a bit of both but i am going complete Vanquish 1st as its short and i want play Cybertron with my brother via co-op campaign.
> Bioshock 2 can go last.



War for Cybertron is awesome.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah i like the new design they gave to the transformers,they look more badass and more demonic lol.
I love fact i wasted all my ammo too quick lol when i 1st tried the game.
As for Vanquish i quite like the fast action and the jet boost skidding about is fun lol.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 20, 2011)

I liked Vanquish. 

best credit screen!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 20, 2011)

Lol old school music right there.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 21, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> in my opinion it's not enough.
> 
> 2 USB ports is good enough. PS2 backwards compatibility isn't very good and it's worse on the 80GB model. if I had a collection of SACD I probably wouldn't use the PS3 to play them and my receiver has a better chipset.



Your receiver's chipset isn't likely to do a better job of decoding than the PS3. You will not be able to hear the difference between bitstream and PCM unless you have a $100k+ setup in a sound proof room. In which case, you aren't likely to be using the PS3 anyway. 

2 USB is not good enough for me, and neither is the lack of a card reader. There are very few dedicated SACD players left on the market, and none of them also play games. I do use my ps3 as an SACD player because mine died, and a dedicated one is no better sounding than the ps3, and is more expensive. Most go for around $500 new. My DVD Audio player still lives, so that's a non-issue. (My turntable does need a new stylus tho. Thinking about just trying a new cartridge altogether. Thinking about Grado.) I'm a huge audiophile, but one that's constrained to a budget. The Fat PS3 saves a lot of money by combining multiple things, and combining them very well.

And thus far, my ps2 compatibility has been flawless.

The slim is a downgrade in most ways. It's only purpose was to make the console cheaper, not to make a better console.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 21, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Your receiver's chipset isn't likely to do a better job of decoding than the PS3. You will not be able to hear the difference between bitstream and PCM unless you have a $100k+ setup in a sound proof room. In which case, you aren't likely to be using the PS3 anyway.
> 
> 2 USB is not good enough for me, and neither is the lack of a card reader. There are very few dedicated SACD players left on the market, and none of them also play games. I do use my ps3 as an SACD player because mine died, and a dedicated one is no better sounding than the ps3, and is more expensive. Most go for around $500 new. My DVD Audio player still lives, so that's a non-issue. (My turntable does need a new stylus tho. Thinking about just trying a new cartridge altogether. Thinking about Grado.) I'm a huge audiophile, but one that's constrained to a budget. The Fat PS3 saves a lot of money by combining multiple things, and combining them very well.
> 
> ...



of course not if it's lossless. my Denon uses ABT 2015 so all decoding is done with my receiver anyways.



> I have the PS3 that plays sacd's and my Oppo 980 is a much better sacd player in 5.1.
> I only tested 5.1 SACD's, but the difference was pretty big. PS3 seemed veiled on the A/B comparison. Oppo and PS3 were connected by HDMI. Oppo seemed to have a crisp and layered sound. I had to volume match.
> I am a PS3 fanman! So I was biased going into the comparison.



Denon, NAD, Oppo, Marantz, etc make CD/SACD players that cost thousands of dollars and after doing some reading on DSD vs. PCM it appears a lot of people like DSD output...


----------



## Wile E (Jul 21, 2011)

Right, but they cost thousands of dollars, and they don't play games, and you have to have a setup that can actually exploit the miniscule differences. I don't actually know anybody irl that has a setup where they can tell the difference between a dedicated SACD and the PS3, let alone my setup.

Not to mention, preferring a sound doesn't mean it's the more accurate sound.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 21, 2011)

I guess your right. who can tell the difference?

instead of acoustic foam and caulking adhesive why not use waffles with canadian maple syrup.


----------



## n-ster (Jul 21, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> I guess your right. who can tell the difference?
> 
> instead of acoustic foam and caulking adhesive why not use waffles with canadian maple syrup.



I'm sorry but I have to ask. Have you tried to compare them yourself at least?

Most audiophiles who have SACDs have SACD players, I'll give you that, but what if new people want to start listening to SACDs (or in this case, replace a broken player)? Wouldn't a PS3, that they may even already have, be the best for an audiophile on a budget? I can understand hearing a slight difference but everyone seems to be praising the PS3's nice quality in SACD playback... It can't be THAT much different from a normal SACD player


----------



## Wile E (Jul 21, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> I guess your right. who can tell the difference?
> 
> instead of acoustic foam and caulking adhesive why not use waffles with canadian maple syrup.



Right, because we both have acoustic foamed, sound proofed listening rooms. 

Oh, and because they preferred one over the other, but didn't actually measure for differences vs what's on the disc, it must be the more accurate of the 2, just because they said so.

Sorry, I'll take my own ears word for it or empirical scientific data over somebody else's opinion on the matter. Maybe when I have $25k wrapped up in my setup I'll be a bit more picky about it, but until then, my just over $1000 audio setup is not capable of showing the difference like it is between regular CD and DVD-A/SACD.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 28, 2011)

> PS3 Sales Down, but the PS2 Lives On!
> 
> Some strange news out of Sony's latest financial earnings release: sales of the PlayStation 3 are down, while sales of the PlayStation 2 are steady and the PSP is making a late-life comeback!
> 
> ...



http://kotaku.com/5825485/ps3-sales-down-but-the-ps2-lives-on


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 6, 2011)

Anyone played the Breath of fire series?? I personally think this franchise is underrated,the game is awesome.
Breath of Fire 4 is coming out on PSN soon,anyone getting it??


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 6, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Anyone played the Breath of fire series?? I personally think this franchise is underrated,the game is awesome.
> Breath of Fire 4 is coming out on PSN soon,anyone getting it??



 I loved the series. I haven't played 4, but I have the other 3. It was a great series. Hell, mostly all the rpg's from PS-PS2 were great. IMO


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 6, 2011)

You played 5/Dragon quarters?? A bit of a different fighting system but it was excellent RPG game for the PS2 aswell.
Finally i found White knight chronicles 2 in stores,damn game is so hard to find in local stores and still holds it value on internet aswell.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 6, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> You played 5/Dragon quarters?? A bit of a different fighting system but it was excellent RPG game for the PS2 aswell.
> Finally i found White knight chronicles 2 in stores,damn game is so hard to find in local stores and still holds it value on internet aswell.




I played bits and pieces of it. I remember renting it threw gamefly, and playing what I could.

I've had White Knight Chronicles on my "to buy" list for a long time.. Never bought it yet.. I might have to get it played since NA gets number 2 in a little over a month


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 6, 2011)

The 2nd game comes with 1st game.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 7, 2011)

Currently getting into Killzone 2's online, it's really fun.

My PSN ID is xXTankRushXx


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 7, 2011)

Didn't think killzone 2 online still be active,the 3rd one deathmatch is dead lol.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 7, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Didn't think killzone 2 online still be active,the 3rd one deathmatch is dead lol.



A few servers are still going, though it's definitely not as many as i was expecting when i first starting play it.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 7, 2011)

Killzone 3 sales were pretty disappointing


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

I really enjoyed 1 and 2... but I really didn't want to play 3 unless it was with "move"


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 7, 2011)

3 is okay the campaign was so over the top even if it is science fiction based lol.
God damn gundam musou 3 is so annoying,i'm trying complete all campaign missions for Amuro Ray and its asking me to play as other characters in process,so far it was easy for me to do Loran and Domon mission. They were both level 1 and i just upgrade there mobile suit. The mission difficulty is 4 stars and i play it on normal mode.
But when i came to god damn Garrod i get my ass handled,i had to spend hour and half or something just leveling Garrod to level 15 to just finally do the mission. Now Hero oh god i have to do same thing now. Played it for like 2 hours or something just now,most of it is spent leveling up just to do one damn mission. And i have to do it again with Hero.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 8, 2011)

I hate grinding in games.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 8, 2011)

Wile E said:


> I hate grinding in games.



Dynasty Warrior games has the mean of grinding all over it lol.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 9, 2011)

Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell HD Trilogy launches tomorrow on PSN in Europe (€9.99/£7.99 each or €29.99/£23.99 for all).

- PC ports not PS2
- Trophies and Leaderboards
- 3D
- 60 FPS in 2D, 30 FPS in 3D

screenshots



Spoiler
































nice distraction until Deus Ex.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 9, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell HD Trilogy launches tomorrow on PSN in Europe (€9.99/£7.99 each or €29.99/£23.99 for all).
> 
> - PC ports not PS2
> - Trophies and Leaderboards
> ...



Wow they really overhauled the Splinter Cell games, looks awesome!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah, that's one hell of a nice upgrade!


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 10, 2011)

Amazon and Gamestop will pack in a copy of Resistance 3 if you pre-order the Sony Playstation 3D Display bundle.







> 24" Edge-Lit 3D LED television with 240Hz refresh rate (specs)
> 2m HDMI cable
> 1 pair of Active 3D Glasses
> Motorstorm Apocalypse & Resistance 3


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 10, 2011)

Assassin's Creed: Revelations beta available September 3rd to Playstation Plus members.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 10, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell HD Trilogy launches tomorrow on PSN in Europe (€9.99/£7.99 each or €29.99/£23.99 for all).
> 
> - PC ports not PS2
> - Trophies and Leaderboards
> ...



Looks great.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 11, 2011)

Ico and Shadow of the Colossus HD


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 11, 2011)

Some of the textures still look like they haven't updated it but some areas do look improved.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 12, 2011)

Just picked up a 500GB phat PS3 with loads of gear (2x control pads, 4x Move controllers, 4x navi controllers, move camera, Move charging dock, control pad charging station etc) for only £150 

I didn't need all of the Move rubbish.  So after selling it the console only set me back £30 

Is Killzone 3 worth picking up?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 12, 2011)

HookeyStreet said:


> Just picked up a 500GB phat PS3 with loads of gear (2x control pads, 4x Move controllers, 4x navi controllers, move camera, Move charging dock, control pad charging station etc) for only £150
> 
> I didn't need all of the Move rubbish.  So after selling it the console only set me back £30
> 
> Is Killzone 3 worth picking up?



Well the online community sort of okay but for the campaign side its quite good,more fun if you can do it coop,unfortunately its only couch coop.
I swear you already had a PS3?


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 12, 2011)

HookeyStreet said:


> Just picked up a 500GB phat PS3 with loads of gear (2x control pads, 4x Move controllers, 4x navi controllers, move camera, Move charging dock, control pad charging station etc) for only £150
> 
> I didn't need all of the Move rubbish.  So after selling it the console only set me back £30
> 
> Is Killzone 3 worth picking up?



Yes its worth picking up, pls do buy


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 12, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Well the online community sort of okay but for the campaign side its quite good,more fun if you can do it coop,unfortunately its only couch coop.
> I swear you already had a PS3?





Lionheart said:


> Yes its worth picking up, pls do buy



Yeah, I used to have a phat PS3 but I sold it as I wasn't using it much (just prefer the 360 online).  But instantly regretted the sale because it dawned on me that I couldn't play Killzone 3 or Uncharted 3


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 12, 2011)

Your missing out games that should be played on PS3 like:
Gran Turismo 5
The Last Guardian
Team Ico and Shadow of Colossus


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 12, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Your missing out games that should be played on PS3 like:
> Gran Turismo 5
> The Last Guardian
> Team Ico and Shadow of Colossus



Sweet!  Thanks for the info


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 12, 2011)

Although the last 2 aren't available yet lol.
There are plenty of games to choose to play on PS3.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 12, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Although the last 2 aren't available yet lol.
> There are plenty of games to choose to play on PS3.



I only want the exclusive titles for it.  I have everything else on the 360


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 12, 2011)

God of Wars
Infamous
Little big planet
Demon souls
Heavy rain
Killzone 
The last Guardian
Team ico and shadow of Colossus 
Metal Gear solid 4
Motorstorm
Ninja Gaiden Sigma
Ratchet and Clank
Resistence
Sly cooper
Siren: blood curse
SOCOM
Valkyria Chronicles
White knight chronicles
Yakuza


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 12, 2011)

Resistance 3 is another title that I'm looking forward to playing


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 12, 2011)

HookeyStreet said:


> I only want the exclusive titles for it.  I have everything else on the 360



Uncharted 1 and 2. Great games if you ask me.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 12, 2011)

buy a Japanese PS2 and with the PS3 backwards compatibility you have access to 10,000 titles.


----------



## kid41212003 (Aug 12, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> buy a Japanese PS2 and with the PS3 backwards compatibility you have access to 10,000 titles.



Uh... wait what?


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 12, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> Uh... wait what?



?


----------



## digibucc (Aug 12, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Uncharted 1 and 2. Great games if you ask me.


seriously.  both of them in my top 5 i bet... if i thought about it 



BumbleBee said:


> buy a Japanese PS2 and with the PS3 backwards compatibility you have access to 10,000 titles.





kid41212003 said:


> Uh... wait what?





BumbleBee said:


> ?


seriously, elaborate.  japanese ps2 + ps3 what?


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 12, 2011)

Playstation 2 titles are region locked. you cannot play NTSC-J titles on the older NTSC-US Playstation 3 models legally so if you want access to the entire Playstation 2 library you need to buy either a NTSC-J Playstation 2 or Swap Magic.

[yt]gUw-LcfkVes[/yt]


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 12, 2011)

Or get a japanese ps3 like i did lol and have access to japanese PS2 titles and all region ps3 games lol.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 12, 2011)

yeah but you wouldn't be able to play NTSC-US Playstation 2 titles and the cost of shipping a Japanese Playstation 3 to the US/CAN would be high.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 12, 2011)

True,i was lucky to get a japanese one from a UK seller,there are only a few games i know didn't really get a UK released like dot hack GU.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 12, 2011)

if you want to play Playstation 2 titles don't buy the older Playstation 3.

the older PS1 and PS2 Slim disc trays are more reliable, many PS1 and PS2 peripherals don't work on the PS3 and the PS2 backwards compatibility on the PS3 isn't the greatest especially the 80GB model that uses software emulation.

a brand new Playstation 2 only cost $69-89 or you can buy a used unit with a couple titles on eBay for $50.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 13, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Uncharted 1 and 2. Great games if you ask me.



Yep, completed both of them.  Uncharted is one of my favourite game franchises.  I can't wait for part 3 and the movie 



BumbleBee said:


> buy a Japanese PS2 and with the PS3 backwards compatibility you have access to 10,000 titles.



No thanks!!  PS2 graphics make my eyes bleed


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 13, 2011)

Lol you obviously haven't seen some PS2 titles that looks abit tad better than some PS3 titles.


----------



## MRCL (Aug 13, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Lol you obviously haven't seen some PS2 titles that looks abit tad better than some PS3 titles.



God of War II puts many (early) PS3 titles to shame.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 13, 2011)

Dot.Hack GU volume 1-3 puts some PS3 titles to shame,specially White Knight Chronicle 1 graphics and others:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6jUPb6KbIY
Another century's episode 2 looks much more impressive than a few mecha games i've seen been released.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_04rvfwqM8
Even Gran turismo 4 looked better than some PS3 titles too.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 13, 2011)

my first pickup for the Playstation 2 <facepalm>

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0022TNO6E/?tag=tec06d-20

I couldn't help myself.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 13, 2011)

God of War: Origins Collection - PSP versus PS3


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 13, 2011)

Looks like the Ps3 would be using graphics from the god of war remake or the 3rd game and have improved framerate.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 14, 2011)

Mortal Kombat sells 3 million units. 



> To put that number in perspective, as of June 30, 2011 Super Street Fighter 4 has sold 1.6 million units, and Marvel vs. Capcom 3 has sold 2 million, both of which have been on the market for a significantly longer amount of time. Considering the sorry state of affairs that Mortal Kombat was left in as little as two years ago, we can't help but be a little surprised by the modern-day, gore-soaked Cinderella story this saga has become.



source

check out this Mortal Kombat retrospective 

http://www.gametrailers.com/game/mortal-kombat-retrospective/14746


----------



## Wile E (Aug 14, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> if you want to play Playstation 2 titles don't buy the older Playstation 3.
> 
> the older PS1 and PS2 Slim disc trays are more reliable, many PS1 and PS2 peripherals don't work on the PS3 and the PS2 backwards compatibility on the PS3 isn't the greatest especially the 80GB model that uses software emulation.
> 
> a brand new Playstation 2 only cost $69-89 or you can buy a used unit with a couple titles on eBay for $50.



PS2 games look way better played on PS3. The PS3 upscales them nicely. And the games that have issues are few and far between. I haven't personally encountered any on my 60GB console. I'd rather buy the older ps3 system.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 14, 2011)

explain to me why it's better


----------



## Wile E (Aug 14, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> explain to me why it's better



Why what's better than what? This could go a couple of ways based on the last couple of posts.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 14, 2011)

explain to me why PS2 titles look and play better on the PS3.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 14, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> explain to me why PS2 titles look and play better on the PS3.



I covered that already. They are upscaled (not much difference) and anti-aliased(much bigger difference). Don't believe me? Compare them yourself. And for the titles that do look better without the AA (generally the ones that offer true native 480p support), you can run it native anyway. Best of both worlds.

That doesn't even consider the fact that I now only need one console to play ALL of my PS games, as well as BDs.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 14, 2011)

the smoothing makes the image too soft and can make it blurry even stretch the textures.

one thing I forgot to mention is the list of PS2 titles that will run but glitch out on the PS3.

if you have a family and the PS3 is your primary set-top box to play DVD, Blu-ray, CD, SACD, etc. the drive won't last.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 14, 2011)

It only does that on the 480p titles. Most interlaced titles need that AA to not look like jaggy hell. Even still, you can just turn off the feature on the titles it harms, and still have the best of both worlds.

Not too many PS2 titles glitch on the Emotion equipped 60GB unit.

60GB launch console. My *only* set top box for movies (except the brief forray into HD DVD) for the past 4 years or so (until I bought a slim to be able to update and to get the quieter fan). Works just fine. The percentage that die are much smaller than the percentage that don't. Hell, even the original 360 with a 1 in 3 rate, there were more that didn't fail than did. (Not that it has an acceptable failure rate.)

I know you are a slim fangirl, but I'm sorry, it just does not impress. The only thing it has going for it over the early fats is that it is more quiet (and smaller if that actually matters to you.).


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 14, 2011)

PS3 models made before 2008 use a 400a single optical lens and it has a higher failure rate than the 450a dual optical lens the Slim models use.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 14, 2011)

Regardless, the the percentage of failed consoles is vastly lower than working consoles. Odds are that it will not break for the vast majority of users. Higher chance =/= definite breakage.

And that still doesn't account for the missing features and/or laggy XMB performance of the slim.

Again, I am mostly unimpressed with my slim over my fat.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 14, 2011)

I picked up Killzone 3 yesterday for £18   So far, I think it's a fantastic game.  A lot more fun than part 2.  But, I keep getting audio problems   The voice overs cut the last few words of a sentence off sometimes.  Or, I just don't get any voice audio at all (you know, when your team mates are giving orders etc during the campaign).

I've tried changing some settings on the PS3 etc to cure it, but nothing has worked.  I have the PS3 connected to my BD player/home cinema system via HDMI, but this shouldn't cause a problem......should it?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 14, 2011)

HookeyStreet said:


> I picked up Killzone 3 yesterday for £18   So far, I think it's a fantastic game.  A lot more fun than part 2.  But, I keep getting audio problems   The voice overs cut the last few words of a sentence off sometimes.  Or, I just don't get any voice audio at all (you know, when your team mates are giving orders etc during the campaign).
> 
> I've tried changing some settings on the PS3 etc to cure it, but nothing has worked.  I have the PS3 connected to my BD player/home cinema system via HDMI, but this shouldn't cause a problem......should it?



Installed all the latest updates for PS3 and the game?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 14, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Installed all the latest updates for PS3 and the game?



Yeah, I did that before even starting the game


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 14, 2011)

is the disc fine?? i'm only trying state obvious but obviously nothing seems to work.
Is there any audio outsync in other games?


----------



## theonedub (Aug 14, 2011)

Wile E said:


> It only does that on the 480p titles. Most interlaced titles need that AA to not look like jaggy hell. Even still, you can just turn off the feature on the titles it harms, and still have the best of both worlds.
> 
> Not too many PS2 titles glitch on the Emotion equipped 60GB unit.
> 
> ...



Lowered power consumption, and the lowered heat output that brings, is another major benefit of the Slim model. 

On another note, even with the 'upgrades' to PS2 titles the 1st gen PS3s applied to PS2 games, many of the titles still looked pretty bad on a large HDTV. Before I let my 60gb go, I preferred playing PS2 games on my real PS2 on a 'legacy' CRT.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 15, 2011)

theonedub said:


> Lowered power consumption, and the lowered heat output that brings, is another major benefit of the Slim model.
> 
> On another note, even with the 'upgrades' to PS2 titles the 1st gen PS3s applied to PS2 games, many of the titles still looked pretty bad on a large HDTV. Before I let my 60gb go, I preferred playing PS2 games on my real PS2 on a 'legacy' CRT.



We no longer have any crts in this house. The ps3 looks better than our ps2 on our tvs on the older games.

I was considering quieter and lower heat to be kind of the same thing, considering the lower heat output is the reason it's quieter.

As for power consumption, I did forget about it, but that's because how much of a real world difference does it really make? I haven't seen a noticeable change in my power bill since putting the slim into active duty.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 15, 2011)

theonedub said:


> Lowered power consumption, and the lowered heat output that brings, is another major benefit of the Slim model.
> 
> On another note, even with the 'upgrades' to PS2 titles the 1st gen PS3s applied to PS2 games, many of the titles still looked pretty bad on a large HDTV. Before I let my 60gb go, I preferred playing PS2 games on my real PS2 on a 'legacy' CRT.



what you need is a HDTV with good color accuracy, blacks and a scaler.

http://retrogaming.hazard-city.de/



Wile E said:


> We no longer have any crts in this house. The ps3 looks better than our ps2 on our tvs on the older games.
> 
> I was considering quieter and lower heat to be kind of the same thing, considering the lower heat output is the reason it's quieter.
> 
> As for power consumption, I did forget about it, but that's because how much of a real world difference does it really make? I haven't seen a noticeable change in my power bill since putting the slim into active duty.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 15, 2011)

And? It did not translate to a noticeable, or in any way significant, difference in my power bill. It is a completely moot point to me. And even if it did, it's better features are more important to me than a couple dollars on an electric bill. I regret buying my slim. I wish I would've just looked for another 60GB launch console.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 15, 2011)

We all have different opinion of which version is better,personally i prefer the the phat model. I love the design of the phat,since mine is a launch 20gb model its pure black with no silver trim,no built in wireless.
It looks great and i like the a bit of heft to consoles,it feels its well made from the weight.


----------



## Israar (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey guys 

I've got a little problem, well, my cousin has haha! 

He's got the fat 40Gb PS3 (CECHG03) model, although he wants to upgrade to a 160Gb HDD. Thing is he's already started on it and personally I think he's naffed it to be fair, though if anyone can aide me in getting it back on it's feet I'd really be happy 

I've read on the PS3 website that to upgrade your system HDD to a larger one you'd need to manually backup first then swap the HDD's over, problem there is that my cousin went and did away with the original 40Gb HDD before telling me about having a look into upgrading the HDD.

When I boot the system it says that it needs to format the HDD and then the majority of the time it sticks on 10% -- When it had formatted the HDD and tried to run it said that the incorrect hard disk was in the system (something like that anyway )

The model of the HDD that my cousin went and bought to put in his PS3 is a WD 160Gb WD1600BEVT - 22ZCT0.

If anyone can help be it by replying here of via PM I'd greatly appreciate it 

Thanks in advance!

--Lee


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 15, 2011)

Israar said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I've got a little problem, well, my cousin has haha!
> 
> ...



On those older models the system data is stored internally so you can basically just swap out the HDD with minimum fuss (on the newer models you need to load the system data on a USB pendrive after installing a new HDD).

I would say that your 'cousins' () new HDD is knackered


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 15, 2011)

There are a few HDD that are not compatible with the PS3,as for backing up if you got like save data,trophies,DLC you will need back them up on a external with 35GB and the back up need be a FAT32 format for the PS3 to read it.
The ps3 does take forever to back up and reformat though i'm afraid,and as for issue with formatting you need format it on the PS3 itself so its compatible with it,judging by your post,i may be wrong,my apology if i am that you formatted it before used?


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 15, 2011)

anyone read Retro Gamer?










I just received issue 76 and it's the best magazine I have ever read.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 16, 2011)

I hardly buy magazines even when i was a little boy,and internet was expensive at time. internet reviews wasn't available.
I bought all my games based on preference and opinions from relatives and friends.


----------



## Israar (Aug 16, 2011)

HookeyStreet said:


> On those older models the system data is stored internally so you can basically just swap out the HDD with minimum fuss (on the newer models you need to load the system data on a USB pendrive after installing a new HDD).
> 
> I would say that your 'cousins' () new HDD is knackered



Could be the case, I'll have to check it's integrity on my PC see whether the drive itself is ok or not, if it is then it might be a compatibility issue like kurosagi01 said 

I'm glad the system data is saved on the old PS3's as that is a good thing for me then! 

Shows that there is hope for this PS3 to come back to life then 



kurosagi01 said:


> There are a few HDD that are not compatible with the PS3,as for backing up if you got like save data,trophies,DLC you will need back them up on a external with 35GB and the back up need be a FAT32 format for the PS3 to read it.
> The ps3 does take forever to back up and reformat though i'm afraid,and as for issue with formatting you need format it on the PS3 itself so its compatible with it,judging by your post,i may be wrong,my apology if i am that you formatted it before used?



I've been reading the PS3 forum and they've been mentioning that the Seagate Momentus seem to be the most compatible, what do you think about this one Seagate Momentus 160GB 5400.6? If it is the case I'll search the FS section and see if I can pick one up from you guys! 

Unfortunately my cousin has done away with the original HDD, so anything he had saved on there, trophies, etc, he will have to get again, then again, I don't think he would have had much as he had it collecting dust from what he said to me haha! 

No need to appologise mate, you've done nothing wrong!  -- I was formatting on the PS3 itself, although I'm unsure on whether it's a bad HDD from what HookeyStreet said or whether it's just a compatibility issue like you mentioned as to which there is a lot of talk about around the internet 

Thank you both for the great input and I'll definitely get back to you on this when I get around to doing it! 



--Lee


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 16, 2011)

I would take gamble and get the samsung 320GB,only £1 more and if it works then additional 160gb extra than the 160gb seagate lol:
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/320g...t-m7-25-95-mm-sata-3gb-s-5400rpm-8mb-12ms-ncq

If your cousin synced all his trophies to the sony main server you should be able to retrieve them but i ain't 100% sure.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Aug 16, 2011)

can someone recommend me Hdd for my ps3 slim with 320Gb+. because I dont know what hdd's supports ps3 dont need to be ssd.And how can i transfer all data from old hdd to new one?


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 16, 2011)

Arciks said:


> can someone recommend me Hdd for my ps3 slim with 320Gb+. because I dont know what hdd's supports ps3 dont need to be ssd.And how can i transfer all data from old hdd to new one?



As long as it fits its compatible check width. Backup your old PS3 to the new drive, swap and use a USB stick to install firmware. Drive needs to be FAT32. That is how my friend did to PS3 fat, should be more or less the same.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Aug 16, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> As long as it fits its compatible check width. Backup your old PS3 to the new drive, swap and use a USB stick to install firmware. Drive needs to be FAT32. That is how my friend did to PS3 fat, should be more or less the same.



will try to find one but i usually buy online so i cant measure it there


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 16, 2011)

Arciks said:


> will try to find one but i usually buy online so i cant measure it there



9.5mm iirc


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 16, 2011)

Sony announces $50 price cut on Playstation 3.

160GB model now $249 USD
320GB model now $299 USD

A new Infamous 2 PS3 bundle that includes a copy of the game and the 320GB model for $299.

http://www.joystiq.com/2011/08/16/ps3-price-cut-to-250/


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 17, 2011)

some new trailers from Gamescom

Devil May Cry









Need for Speed: The Run









Prototype 2









Lollipop Chainsaw


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 17, 2011)

Devil may cry looks disappointing,need for speed the run looks interesting.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 17, 2011)

Arciks said:


> can someone recommend me Hdd for my ps3 slim with 320Gb+. because I dont know what hdd's supports ps3 dont need to be ssd.And how can i transfer all data from old hdd to new one?



I've never had to purchase a particular HDD for the PS3.  I've just always used whatever I had at hand.

To back up your current PS3 HDD you will need an external USB HDD.  You then pop the new HDD in, format it, then transfer everything from the external HDD to your new internal PS3 HDD.

I believe you can comfortably go up to a 1TB HDD with the PS3.  I've installed 500GB & 750GB HDDs for friends with no problems arising.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 17, 2011)

You can only fit a 1TB in the PS3,only if you dismantle the PS3 and manually fit the 1TB in the cage.
Because 1TB are 12mm and not 9.5mm so they don't fit in the PS3 HDD cage,nor does it fit in the gap very well.
Largest you can go without problems is a 500GB for the PS3


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 17, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> You can only fit a 1TB in the PS3,only if you dismantle the PS3 and manually fit the 1TB in the cage.
> Because 1TB are 12mm and not 9.5mm so they don't fit in the PS3 HDD cage,nor does it fit in the gap very well.
> Largest you can go without problems is a 500GB for the PS3



I'm pretty sure the 750GB HDD I used was a Western Digital 9.5mm drive.  I forgot about the size difference with the 1TB HDDs.  I've never attempted to fit one in a PS3 

One of these would probably install ok : http://www.shop.bt.com/products/wes...e-2-5--sata-3gb-s-5400rpm-8mb-9-5mm-7LNZ.html


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 17, 2011)

LOL £92 for a 1TB thats 9.5mm?? Not worth it at all you can get an SSD or a new CPU or motherboard for that price.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 18, 2011)

Matt and Steve play their way through the world's scariest video games according to Matt and Steve. We've locked the GiantBomb.com interns in our creepiest room. 

[yt]-c5UUJAQZMY[/yt]

if you would like to see more 

http://www.youtube.com/user/TheRealGiantBomb#g/c/323C2006B080BC7A


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 19, 2011)

9 minutes of Assassin's Creed: Revelations










Goldeneye 007 MI6 trailer


----------



## Wile E (Aug 20, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> You can only fit a 1TB in the PS3,only if you dismantle the PS3 and manually fit the 1TB in the cage.
> Because 1TB are 12mm and not 9.5mm so they don't fit in the PS3 HDD cage,nor does it fit in the gap very well.
> Largest you can go without problems is a 500GB for the PS3



Western Digital Scorpio Blue WD10JPVT 1TB 5400 RPM...

Toshiba has released one as well, but I can't find it in the wild. http://storage.toshiba.eu/cms/en/hdd/product_overview/product_detail.jsp?productid=414


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 20, 2011)

Metal Gear Solid 3 Snake Eater HD gameplay


----------



## digibucc (Aug 20, 2011)

nice!  any news on an MGS5?  i will definitely be getting hd MGS3 though  didn't even know it would exist! are they doing sons and MGS1?


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 20, 2011)

digibucc said:


> nice!  any news on an MGS5?  i will definitely be getting hd MGS3 though  didn't even know it would exist! are they doing sons and MGS1?



Pack comes with MGS2, MGS3 and Peace Walker. In Japan they get a download for MGS1 but i dont think its in HD.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## digibucc (Aug 20, 2011)

freakin awesome!


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 20, 2011)

other HD collections are coming soon 

Resident Evil, Silent Hill, Zone of Enders, Ico/Shadow of the Colossus, God of War, Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell, Monster Hunter, Tekken Tag Tournament and probably Devil May Cry.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 20, 2011)

I am looking forward to Zone of the enders more,i want see some trailers for the HD remake.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Aug 21, 2011)

Just a silly question can i use my falsh disk as a main hdd for ps3 even hdd is in ps3.its just i got flash disk 256GB and my hdd is only 120GB


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 21, 2011)

Arciks said:


> Just a silly question can i use my falsh disk as a main hdd for ps3 even hdd is in ps3.its just i got flash disk 256GB and my hdd is only 120GB



Nope you can't sorry,why have you got 256gb memory stick,those are expensive. Surely you could of picked up an external 1TB for same price of a 256gb memory stick or even less money.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Aug 21, 2011)

that stick was a present so i dont care how many it costs  ye than i will get some 1TB sata disk from novatech for 70£.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 21, 2011)

Ridge Racer Unbounded gameplay

[yt]GMdPhKU6JnE#![/yt]


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 21, 2011)

Ridge Racer,boring arcade style racing game in my opinion. i enjoyed the Type 4 though on the Ps1.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 21, 2011)

Well i hope the new need for speed game has decent gameplay and plot. My favourite still Most Wanted.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 21, 2011)

Ridge Racer Unbounded looks more like Burnout or Need for Speed. 

the previous Ridge Racer titles... not so good 










looks like Unbounded is heading in the right direction.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 22, 2011)

Amazon has discounted some titles to celebrate the Playstation 3 price drop

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.ht..._rd_p=1314943822&pf_rd_i=409566&tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 22, 2011)

Ridge Racer Unbounded looks like the fun you use to have with Burnout... But, I'm a little sad Bumblebee... Couldn't find a PS3 showing of it?


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 22, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Ridge Racer Unbounded looks like the fun you use to have with Burnout... But, I'm a little sad Bumblebee... Couldn't find a PS3 showing of it?



sorry 

Castlevania: Harmony of Despair Hits PSN Next Month.

Adrift is a game a lot of people are talking about at Gamescom.












> Adrift (a working title) is going to be a third-person action adventure game set in the bleak near future city of Neo-Paris. We can expect combat, exploration, and puzzle solving from the gameplay.
> 
> The premise is that people have figured out how to digitize and store memories so that they can be traded, exchanged, bought, and sold. People are fitted with a Sensen device, short for Sensation Engine, on the back of their neck. Whoever controls these memories would have incredible power. Adrift has the intriguing tagline "Remember you soon."
> 
> Set in 2084 (purposely timed 100 years after George Orwell's dystopian novel 1984), Neo-Paris is meant to be a believable future city -- a city we might actually find ourselves in in a few decades. Adrift will be science fiction, but don't expect to be warping across the galaxy or zapping tentacle monsters.



source: IGN


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 22, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> sorry
> 
> Castlevania: Harmony of Despair Hits PSN Next Month.
> 
> ...



All good Bumble...


Now, the concept art does look good.. But.. Here is what I think of "concept art" without showing what the thing will be about..


"you can fling sh1t on a canvas and add some hue's and they'll call it art.. But, to me, I'll just call it some pretty sh1t."


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 22, 2011)

Sony's future discussed on Bonus Round

http://www.gametrailers.com/episode/bonusround/507?ch=3_640x360_1200_m30


----------



## Jaffakeik (Aug 22, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Castlevania: Harmony of Despair Hits PSN Next Month.
> ]



Long awaited game for me I was hoping to it to be on psn


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 22, 2011)

Arciks said:


> Long awaited game for me I was hoping to it to be on psn



Same here man. Same here


----------



## Jaffakeik (Aug 22, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Same here man. Same here



we will play shit out of it in coop


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 22, 2011)

Mark did a review on Castlevania: Harmony of Despair

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_xINsbp3ls


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 22, 2011)

Arciks said:


> we will play shit out of it in coop



Gotta dust off the PS3... lol..


----------



## Jaffakeik (Aug 22, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Gotta dust off the PS3... lol..



You better get it ready up and running


----------



## L|NK|N (Aug 22, 2011)

PSN Username: L_I_N_K_I_N
PS3 Model: Slim 160GB


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 22, 2011)

Curses my ps3 and laptop being assholes.
It won't connect via lan now ¬¬ it was working perfectly until now,the ps3 and laptop detects the cable but the ps3 won't connect online via LAN on my laptop,using it as wireless point.
Sigh i hate going through all this stuff i don't even remember how to set it up again.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 23, 2011)

Mad Catz announces MLG licensed Pro-Circuit Controllers.









> Officially sanctioned by Major League Gaming, the Pro-Circuit controllers utilize what Mad Catz is calling the ProModule system, which allows players to seamlessly swap out and rearrange pre-built thumbstick and d-pad modules. Each controller comes with four analog thumbstick modules, two concave and two convex, as well as one Xbox 360-style and one PS3-style d-pad. Users can drop any combination of the modules into three open slots on the top of the controller, which lock in and out of place.
> 
> Additionally, Mad Catz has designed a special compartment into the base of the controller, allowing users to add and subtract up to 70 grams of weight to control the heaviness of the design. Both the Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3 controllers are wired, but come with an industrial-strength screw-on three meter USB cable.
> 
> Finally, the controllers use a series of magnetic faceplates, which can be removed, skinned, and replaced for those who want to personalize their controller.



source: IGN


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 23, 2011)

Got my ps3 connection sorted again now finally.
As for those controllers i bet their going be expensive with the MLG branding on it lol. But i guess if people want play fighting games on 360 they could try the controller out since the D pad on 360 standard controller is horrible for fighting games.
Edit:
After bashing my ps3 for hours yesterday fans sounds like a jet plane lol,also on last mission on vanquish finally.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 23, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Got my ps3 connection sorted again now finally.
> As for those controllers i bet their going be expensive with the MLG branding on it lol. But i guess if people want play fighting games on 360 they could try the controller out since the D pad on 360 standard controller is horrible for fighting games.
> Edit:
> After bashing my ps3 for hours yesterday fans sounds like a jet plane lol,also on last mission on vanquish finally.



it depends on the game. Street Fighter isn't very good but Mortal Kombat is because the movement is tap based.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 23, 2011)

Well even then i'm sure lot of old school street fighter players will probably play it with arcade sticks.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 23, 2011)

or a true 6 face button controller with a Genesis style D-Pad


----------



## n-ster (Aug 23, 2011)

The Razer Onza + xbox to ps3 adapter seems like a good alternate controller for my PS3  For now I only have the standard Xbox 360 controller as my alternate controller


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 23, 2011)

n-ster said:


> The Razer Onza + xbox to ps3 adapter seems like a good alternate controller for my PS3  For now I only have the standard Xbox 360 controller as my alternate controller



the XCM cross battle adapter version 2.0 is $30. version 2.2 is $99 plus another $49.99 for the Razer Onza Tournament Edition controller.

Mortal Kombat Arcade Kollection hits PSN August 30

The game, which bundles the *arcade versions* of Mortal Kombat, Mortal Kombat 2 and Ultimate Mortal Kombat 3, will be released on August 30 for $10.


----------



## n-ster (Aug 23, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> the XCM cross battle adapter version 2.0 is $30. version 2.2 is $99 plus another $49.99 for the Razer Onza Tournament Edition controller.
> 
> Mortal Kombat Arcade Kollection hits PSN August 30
> 
> The game, which bundles the *arcade versions* of Mortal Kombat, Mortal Kombat 2 and Ultimate Mortal Kombat 3, will be released on August 30 for $10.



I paid 11.XX$ for http://www.dealextreme.com/p/xbox-360-controller-adapter-for-ps3-100cm-cable-51556

price is now 15.60$ shipped, note that shipping is long. Worth very much for me as I already had an Xbox 360 controller for PC


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 24, 2011)

Should i properly start playing White knight chronicles 2??


----------



## Jaffakeik (Aug 24, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Should i properly start playing White knight chronicles 2??



I wonder if its worth of buyin because I got 1st finished and cant decide if i need to buy 2nd??


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 24, 2011)

Arciks said:


> I wonder if its worth of buyin because I got 1st finished and cant decide if i need to buy 2nd??



The 2nd game is a sequel and it has improved gameplay and graphics compared to 1st one.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 24, 2011)

Man i can't wait until i start going back to school,it stop me going on shopping spree on games..Just bought Dragon Age Origins and Ratchet and clank something booty for my gf to play,even though now i regret it because its really short and might return it and swap it for batman or something.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 24, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Man i can't wait until i start going back to school,it stop me going on shopping spree on games..Just bought Dragon Age Origins and Ratchet and clank something booty for my gf to play,even though now i regret it because its really short and might return it and swap it for batman or something.



I have played 280 hours of Dragon Age: Origins (PC), Dragon Age: Origins Ultimate Edition (X360) and Dragon Age 2 (X360).

leaked Aliens: Colonial Marines trailer


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 25, 2011)

God of War: Origins Collection quick look

http://www.giantbomb.com/quick-look-god-of-war-origins-collection/17-4763/


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 25, 2011)

Looks great,i just started playing bit by bit of White knight chronicles 2 and started abit of Transformers war for cybertron and jeez autobots are boring.
i should change my username to Soundwave i think his my fav now lol over starscream.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Aug 25, 2011)

than I better buy White knight chronicles 2 need to check prices for it if its under 20£ will probably but as it looks its still 38£


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 25, 2011)

Arciks said:


> than I better buy White knight chronicles 2 need to check prices for it if its under 20£ will probably buy



You would really only be able to find it that low for like promo copies on ebay or something. The game extremely rare to find in stores now and the game still goes for about 35+ brand new or sometime used in stores.
I bought mine £35 used in gamestation with luck to find it,only one copy lol.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Aug 25, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> You would really only be able to find it that low for like promo copies on ebay or something. The game extremely rare to find in stores now and the game still goes for about 35+ brand new or sometime used in stores.
> I bought mine £35 used in gamestation with luck to find it,only one copy lol.



Hmm its not the price i worry about, its just i got already 3 preoders this month it would be too many games to play for me.SO i will pass it for now for cheaper price


----------



## Jaffakeik (Aug 25, 2011)

and if castlevania comes out to psn than i just cant resist to buy it so it will be lots of money for games this month


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 26, 2011)

Ico & Shadow of the Colossus HD collection quick look

http://www.giantbomb.com/quick-look-ico-shadow-of-the-colossus-the-collection/17-4764/


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 26, 2011)

Arciks said:


> and if castlevania comes out to psn than i just cant resist to buy it so it will be lots of money for games this month



Good job you're rich then.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Aug 26, 2011)

HookeyStreet said:


> Good job you're rich then.



Not as rich as I wanted to be lol


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 26, 2011)

Street Fighter 3 Third Strike finally out,and i have heard positive things about it. One of the best Street fighter game you can get and play right now,much more interesting than 4.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 27, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Street Fighter 3 Third Strike finally out,and i have heard positive things about it. One of the best Street fighter game you can get and play right now,much more interesting than 4.



For me, non will ever come close to the original SFII


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 27, 2011)

Street Fighter III Third Strike is the black sheep of the Street Fighter series. I don't like it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 27, 2011)

Didn't they make 3rd strike just for the Arcades?


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 27, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Didn't they make 3rd strike just for the Arcades?



Arcade and Dreamcast


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 27, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Arcade and Dreamcast



Ahhh... I thought it was Arcade only.. I was going to say if it was that, then I can see how it was the "black sheep"... But, now you got me to want to know your view on it..

I'm all eyes...


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 27, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Ahhh... I thought it was Arcade only.. I was going to say if it was that, then I can see how it was the "black sheep"... But, now you got me to want to know your view on it..
> 
> I'm all eyes...



Capcom rushed Street Fighter III Third Strike and unfortunately it was released when Arcades were dying out. Capcom removed almost all the original characters and replaced them with ones no one liked and because it's the most technical Street Fighter game in the series it wasn't received well by casual players.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 27, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Capcom rushed Street Fighter III Third Strike and unfortunately it was released when Arcades were dying out. Capcom removed almost all the original characters and replaced them with ones no one liked and because it's the most technical Street Fighter game in the series it wasn't received well by casual players.



Yeah, I remember the reviews when it came out.. Oh, it wasn't to kind to the game.. They thought it was going to be the end of the series due to how bad it was done... 


Just wanted to see your view on it..


Me, I'm just happy to see it playable.. Yeah, it's not what it should of been.. But, hell.. Mortal Kombat had their black sheeps also.. Now look.. Both brands are getting back into the move of things...


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 28, 2011)

1 hour of Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 29, 2011)

Marvel vs capcom 3 is an disappointment in my opinion. 
As for Third Strike i think its great game,has a different and unique style compared to the current and previous generation Street fighter,like the parry system and lot of different and new characters.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 29, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Capcom rushed Street Fighter III Third Strike and unfortunately it was released when Arcades were dying out. Capcom removed almost all the original characters and replaced them with ones no one liked and because it's the most technical Street Fighter game in the series it wasn't received well by casual players.



This is a spot on assessment.  I can remember walking into an arcade and finding SFIII for the first time.  At first I was excited (because I'm a major SFII freak!) but after playing it, I realised it was NOTHING compared to SFII.

I enjoyed the SF EX arcade game far more 

I picked up inFAMOUS 2 yesterday......................superb!!!!!!  I had forgotten how much I enjoyed the first one.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 29, 2011)

The gameplay of Street Fighter 3 is a new change to the whole franchise,the parry feature definitely changed how people play Street fighter,in my opinion i think its good feature but hard to master.
A video of the Street fighter world champ playing third strike,its crazy.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7cW2nMf1gk&feature=related
And Hookey lol i saw you online playing infamous haha.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 29, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> The gameplay of Street Fighter 3 is a new change to the whole franchise,the parry feature definitely changed how people play Street fighter,in my opinion i think its good feature but hard to master.
> A video of the Street fighter world champ playing third strike,its crazy.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7cW2nMf1gk&feature=related
> And Hookey lol i saw you online playing infamous haha.



Hehe!  Loving it.  I really have missed my PS3.  What a great console


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 29, 2011)

There was nothing wrong with SF3 Thrid Strike, It was a good game at the time but i think more people where interested in MvsC 2 at the time plus Street Fighter Alpha 3 was also out on the Dreamcast. I thought it was good its definitely not a fan service game at all and they intended to not even put in some of the original characters like Ken until fans complained.

I might buy it for 360 but i dunno. Its by no means a really rare game on Dreamcast but its not exactly very cheap either i think last time i looked it was like £30 or £40 on ebay where as you can get SF Alpha 3 for like £15 but i got my copy for less than a tenner. Id rather have had Alpha 3 remade because i like Charlie.

There is Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3 coming out with tweaks but i never played the first as i got put off with people saying it was rubbish so i might look into that instead. Still havnt picked up Super Street Fighter 4 Arcade, i have SSFIV on DS but only SFIV on console.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 30, 2011)

Should play your fighting games on Ps3,sony controller works better than 360 for fighting games. 
Third Strike is rare on the PS2 and Xbox aswell with its Street Fighter collection thing.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 30, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Should play your fighting games on Ps3,sony controller works better than 360 for fighting games.
> Third Strike is rare on the PS2 and Xbox aswell with its Street Fighter collection thing.



Id rather use an arcade stick than use a controller so it doesn't make a difference really what console i play.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 30, 2011)

after playing the new Mortal Kombat I find it hard to go back and play Street Fighter IV and Marvel vs. Capcom 3.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 30, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> after playing the new Mortal Kombat I find it hard to go back and play Street Fighter IV and Marvel vs. Capcom 3.



lol... I like the game.. but I need to buy it some time... on eather system..


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 30, 2011)

X-COM E3 demo released today


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 30, 2011)

I think Tekken or Mortal Kombat,i play better on than Street Fighter. Probably because Street fighter is more technical than either of the two.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 30, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Should play your fighting games on Ps3,sony* controller works better than 360 for fighting games. *
> Third Strike is rare on the PS2 and Xbox aswell with its Street Fighter collection thing.



Not with my new fancy silver controller with switchable D-pad


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 30, 2011)

Until I see Xmen COTA 2 or Marvel Super Heros 2 I care nothing for Capcom fighting games. I hate the crossover crap also. It ruins everything when I see Mega Man round house Venom off the screen. I mean WTF! ITS VENOM!


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 30, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Until I see Xmen COTA 2 or Marvel Super Heros 2 I care nothing for Capcom fighting games. I hate the crossover crap also. It ruins everything when I see Mega Man round house Venom off the screen. I mean WTF! ITS VENOM!



yeah yeah go take your metamucil


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 30, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> yeah yeah go take your metamucil



These kids today don't know what a good fighter is. Back in my day.............(snores).


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 30, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> These kids today don't know what a good fighter is. Back in my day.............(snores).








MailMan loves his Wii


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 30, 2011)

Your console has exclusive games? That's nice.

My PC has exclusive GENRES


----------



## digibucc (Aug 30, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Your console has exclusive games? That's nice.
> 
> My PC has exclusive GENRES



lol i like that


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 30, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> My PC has exclusive GENRES



Tell me more.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 30, 2011)

God of War: Origins collection video review by IGN


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 30, 2011)

Uncharted 2 is acting up on me, it won't load my game all of a sudden(it gets stuck on the loading screen where the dagger just keeps spinning) There is no HDD activity either according to the light on the system.

Before it started doing this, i was playing the game and i actually jumped through a wall in game and fell to my death, after that it was unable to load the game again. So im afraid that the bug is still there and that it is unable to find the available data to create the level/that wall, so it just gets stuck.

But i really don't want to start that chapter from the beginning. So what's the best action to take?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 30, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Uncharted is acting up on me, it won't load my game all of a sudden(it gets stuck on the loading screen where the dagger just keeps spinning) There is no HDD activity either according to the light on the system.
> 
> Before it started doing this, i was playing the game and i actually jumped through a wall in game and fell to my death, after that it was unable to load the game again. So im afraid that the bug is still there and that it is unable to find the available data to create the level/that wall, so it just gets stuck.
> 
> But i really don't want to start that chapter from the beginning. So what's the best action to take?



you very well may need to restart from the beginning of that chapter


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 31, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> you very well may need to restart from the beginning of that chapter



Ugh!, that'd be so disappointing!.(


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 1, 2011)

Uncharted Greatest Hits Dual Pack coming September 6th for $39.99

http://blog.us.playstation.com/2011/08/31/uncharted-greatest-hits-dualpack-in-stores-september-6th/

Twisted Metal demo and interview with David Jaffe

http://www.giantbomb.com/pax-prime-2011-david-jaffe-talks-twisted-metal/17-4804/

I  Jaffe


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 1, 2011)

Very contempted to go and get another 2 for 20 deal LOL.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 1, 2011)

TM info, I like it, been looking forward to this.

(and a BF3 name drop "we get we won't be this seasons BF3", awesome that was mentioned vs MW3)


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 1, 2011)

Jaffe is quite the character.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 1, 2011)

I liked the interview, it was much more casual than most interviews. Was really surprised to see f-bombs flying, maybe it was just because the target audience for the game? It's nice to see something that casual and just hear one of the lead designers for the game rambling about his creation, rather than him saying "no I can't talk about this", or "yes I can talk about this (then give a pre-determined response)".


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 1, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I liked the interview, it was much more casual than most interviews. Was really surprised to see f-bombs flying, maybe it was just because the target audience for the game? It's nice to see something that casual and just hear one of the lead designers for the game rambling about his creation, rather than him saying "no I can't talk about this", or "yes I can talk about this (then give a pre-determined response)".



nope, it's Jaffe  

if you really want to see him go seek to 1 hour 32 min in.

http://www.justin.tv/giantbomb/b/287601041


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just tried out dragon age origins and i have noticed choppy framerates.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 2, 2011)

the PS3 version looks like it takes a dip.

Mortal Kombat Arcade Kollection quick look

http://www.giantbomb.com/quick-look-mortal-kombat-arcade-kollection/17-4800/

disappointing..


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 2, 2011)

BloodRayne: Betrayal quick look

http://www.giantbomb.com/quick-look-bloodrayne-betrayal/17-4814/

I really like the look of this game.


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 3, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Uncharted 2 is acting up on me, it won't load my game all of a sudden(it gets stuck on the loading screen where the dagger just keeps spinning) There is no HDD activity either according to the light on the system.
> 
> Before it started doing this, i was playing the game and i actually jumped through a wall in game and fell to my death, after that it was unable to load the game again. So im afraid that the bug is still there and that it is unable to find the available data to create the level/that wall, so it just gets stuck.
> 
> But i really don't want to start that chapter from the beginning. So what's the best action to take?





eidairaman1 said:


> you very well may need to restart from the beginning of that chapter



Just an update, i got it to work now by deleting the 1.09 patch.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 5, 2011)

Idk  anyone has played resonance of fate but it seems alot like the game version of Logan's run.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 5, 2011)

Been wanting to buy the game.. But, never have.. might have to see pricing on it..


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 5, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Been wanting to buy the game.. But, never have.. might have to see pricing on it..



http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002BRYHY0/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 5, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002BRYHY0/?tag=tec06d-20



I've had it saved in my "cart" for almost a year.. lol..


Might have to dust the ps3 off for it.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 5, 2011)

I want a shirt that says always be dusting.

some deals

Amazon has the Sly Cooper collection for $19.99
Best Buy has the God of War collection for $14.99


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 5, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Just an update, i got it to work now by deleting the 1.09 patch.



so the patch caused trouble, you report it actually?


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 5, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> so the patch caused trouble, you report it actually?



Nope didn't report it, others have had the same issue so i assumed Naughty Dog already knows about it. I don't use my PS3 online very often, so they might have a different patch out that doesn't cause any issues.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 7, 2011)

Kojima announced Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker HD will have 4 player online co-op

Resistance 3 quick look by Giantbomb

http://www.giantbomb.com/quick-look-resistance-3/17-4838/

Devil May Cry HD collection spotted on ESRB


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 7, 2011)

I liked 1&2 of DMC... But, after that... it just became a clone to me... I finished 3, but I couldn't get into 4...


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 7, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> I liked 1&2 of DMC... But, after that... it just became a clone to me... I finished 3, but I couldn't get into 4...



I liked DMC4 finished almost all modes. Played a little DMC3 but didnt liked it.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 7, 2011)

DMC3 was excellent in my opinion, there was a couple laughs in the game.
Has any of you guys in america got Catherine?? If so is it good,i am considering pre ordering it since its not out in UK until October.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 7, 2011)

Driver: San Francisco quick look

http://www.giantbomb.com/quick-look-driver-san-francisco/17-4840/


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 7, 2011)

Man i wish Bandai Namco release the Tales of series internationally.
I will most likely buy Tales of Vesperia,Grace and there latest one Xillia which has a huge praise in Japan.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 7, 2011)

i liked vesperia though i never finished it, never even heard of the other two though


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 7, 2011)

I've played Vesperia's demo a few times.. But, never bought it.. lol..

I love the tales series.. To me, they haven't fallen like FF has... IMPO


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 7, 2011)

The other two has only been released in Japan,so far has had huge success over there. No major announcement of international release though.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 9, 2011)

Anyone own ps3 like this everytime they get a game? I am:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQ8NhxD0-Ek&feature=feedu


----------



## Lionheart (Sep 9, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Anyone own ps3 like this everytime they get a game? I am:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQ8NhxD0-Ek&feature=feedu



I just watched that about 20mins ago lol


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 9, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Anyone own ps3 like this everytime they get a game? I am:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQ8NhxD0-Ek&feature=feedu


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 12, 2011)

Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3 - Noah vs Giantbomb


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 12, 2011)

I think I need to pick up that when it comes out.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 12, 2011)

I can't play those mix match games, I'm sorry but Chung Li vs the Hulk, she's going to end up like a pancake after.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 12, 2011)

The same could be said about Street fighter X Tekken,think it should be King of Fighters X Tekken or Dead or Alive x Tekken,would of been more fair matching characters. But then again not many characters in street fighter do projectile attacks...hmmm...Ryu,Ken,Gouki/Akuma,Guile and Chun-li if that counts.
And for Tekken well probably Devil Jin??


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 12, 2011)

Mortal Kombat vs. Street Fighter.

Killer Instinct vs. Mortal Kombat


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 12, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Mortal Kombat vs. Street Fighter.
> 
> Killer Instinct vs. Mortal Kombat



I would buy a console if I could have a new Killer Instinct.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 12, 2011)

another old one

[yt]omCrUctNZ-M[/yt]


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 12, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> another old one
> 
> [yt]omCrUctNZ-M[/yt]



Ya know that game was a cool gimmick back in the day with the whole stop motion animation stuff and I remember comparing the SNES versions with the Genesis version to see which one had better graphics. However at the end of the day it was mediocre at best and time has not been kind IMO. Personally I enjoyed this more......











Which by the way had the coolest level music......EVER










And

[yt]PzdXS-5Leic[/yt]


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 13, 2011)

if they did another Killer Instinct game.. I'd love it!! Come on Rare! DK did great as their "reboot"... Do another one! But, on ps3/360/pc!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 13, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> The same could be said about Street fighter X Tekken,think it should be King of Fighters X Tekken or Dead or Alive x Tekken,would of been more fair matching characters. But then again not many characters in street fighter do projectile attacks...hmmm...Ryu,Ken,Gouki/Akuma,Guile and Chun-li if that counts.
> And for Tekken well probably Devil Jin??



I think any of those would fair better against each other. Putting Super Heroes against fighters just doesn't make a ton of sense to me. My favorite Marvel fighter is 

[yt]P0XXlP-rj-M[/yt]

But I'm a Marvel nut, so probably why I don't like seeing it mixed in with others. Though I prefer just MK, SF, or DA as stand alones and not mixed.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 13, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> if they did another Killer Instinct game.. I'd love it!! Come on Rare! DK did great as their "reboot"... Do another one! But, on ps3/360/pc!



They have said they want to make 3...



> On March 16, 2010, Rare's Kenn Lobb announced that they are not working on Killer Instinct 3, but that they may bring Killer Instinct back someday. On July 25, 2010, Kenn Lobb said Rare wants to make Killer Instinct 3


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 13, 2011)

1kurgan1 said:


> i think any of those would fair better against each other. Putting super heroes against fighters just doesn't make a ton of sense to me. My favorite marvel fighter is
> 
> [yt]p0xxlp-rj-m[/yt]
> 
> *but i'm a marvel nut, so probably why i don't like seeing it mixed in with others. Though i prefer just mk, sf, or da as stand alones and not mixed.*



!!!Thank You!!!!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 13, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I think any of those would fair better against each other. Putting Super Heroes against fighters just doesn't make a ton of sense to me. My favorite Marvel fighter is
> 
> [yt]P0XXlP-rj-M[/yt]
> 
> But I'm a Marvel nut, so probably why I don't like seeing it mixed in with others. Though I prefer just MK, SF, or DA as stand alones and not mixed.



Wolverine, Captain America, Spider Man. Ryu from the first MVC (Mode change), Morrigan from first MVC, Strider, Hyato


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 14, 2011)

GoldenEye 007: Reloaded Move Bundle coming November 1st.


----------



## jasper1605 (Sep 14, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> GoldenEye 007: Reloaded Move Bundle coming November 1st.
> 
> http://www.blogcdn.com/www.joystiq....ouble-o-edition-bundle3d-box-shot_530x300.jpg



I have been having an absolute blast with the resistance doomsday bundle.  That move gun is so fun and actually kind of hard to get used to but it's a really fun challenge!


----------



## v12dock (Sep 14, 2011)

Any suggestions on a wheel for gt5?


----------



## jasper1605 (Sep 14, 2011)

v12dock said:


> Any suggestions on a wheel for gt5?



logitech g25/g27 if you want to go all out.  Though there's rumor of a new model on the horizon because the g27's are going on sale.


----------



## Lionheart (Sep 15, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> GoldenEye 007: Reloaded Move Bundle coming November 1st.
> 
> http://www.blogcdn.com/www.joystiq....ouble-o-edition-bundle3d-box-shot_530x300.jpg



Oh how I like dat bundle, we get a red version of the sharpshooter, wooo


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 15, 2011)

NHL 12 video review (yes I like hockey )


----------



## n-ster (Sep 15, 2011)

jasper1605 said:


> logitech g25/g27 if you want to go all out.  Though there's rumor of a new model on the horizon because the g27's are going on sale.



Newegg has the G27 close to 200$ with a promo code right now



BumbleBee said:


> NHL 12 video review (yes I like hockey )
> 
> [youtube links]



Looks great  Hopefully my cousins will enjoy it too, because the whole experience of NHL for me is playing with friends and family, and the competition is AWESOME. Playing with strangers online is not appealing to me really


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 15, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> NHL 12 video review (yes I like hockey )
> 
> 6uq9PesA0eA
> 
> ChtBbasZrjM



I might have to get NHL 12, last NHL game I played a ton was 01, Gary Clements commentating made it better than anything that followed it, and I liked the PS1 version more than the PS2 one. Watching that video though I seen Roenicks name and was like "holy crap he still plays" Then the bottom video they are playing NHL 93 and he scores with Roenick.... lol a game from 18 years ago, he has to be at least 40. I haven't seen that movie, but I might have to now, Jon Favreau and Vine Vaughn look so young, I almost couldn't tell that was Vince right away, but the accent gave it away.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 16, 2011)

some deals

Toys R' Us selling PS3 320GB bundle for $249.99, down from $349.99

Gamestop selling Move Controller for $24.99, down from $49.99
Gamestop selling Navigation Controller for $14.99, down from $29.99
Gamestop selling Sharpshooter for $19.99, down from $39.99
Gamestop selling Move Charging Station for $14.99, down from $29.99
Gamestop selling Move Shooting Attachment for $7.50, down from $14.99


----------



## MRCL (Sep 16, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> some deals
> 
> Toys R' Us selling PS3 320GB bundle for $249.99, down from $349.99
> 
> ...



/%&)="/%=|#°¢ I want American prices here


----------



## jasper1605 (Sep 16, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> some deals
> 
> Toys R' Us selling PS3 320GB bundle for $249.99, down from $349.99
> 
> ...



That makes my bundle deal from resistance not so good anymore   I may have to pick up a second move controller though that's a heckuva price.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## NAVI_Z (Sep 16, 2011)

v12dock said:


> Any suggestions on a wheel for gt5?



logitech driving force pro for 50 buks(dollars  on ebay...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Well didn't last long, just found NHL 12 for $52 and bought it, damn you Bumblebee!


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 16, 2011)

Hockey is serious business!










this is my one guilty pleasure every year. I used to play it on PC but EA stopped porting it after 2009


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 16, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Hockey is serious business!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One of the favorites to play.. I all ways tend to grab this and Nascar at lease every 2-3 years... It doesn't seem to "update" enough for every year...


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 16, 2011)

Last night I got me Resident evil directors cut from PSN, havent started yet, but allways wanted to play it.


----------



## n-ster (Sep 16, 2011)

If NHL would come back to PC, my PS3 would gather dust o.o


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 16, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> this is my one guilty pleasure every year. I used to play it on PC but EA stopped porting it after 2009



I was always tempted to grab it for PC, but problem is they always used the PS2 versions of the game. It's nice to see the NBA and FIFA games have now finally put a good engine out for PC, so hopefully NHL will make a return as well.


----------



## n-ster (Sep 16, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I was always tempted to grab it for PC, but problem is they always used the PS2 versions of the game. It's nice to see the NBA and FIFA games have now finally put a good engine out for PC, so hopefully NHL will make a return as well.



I wish this to be true but I doubt it will be true for next year


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 18, 2011)

I've just realised there is no bishi bashi special in the UK PSN store.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 18, 2011)

Hmmmm, hockey. The only real sport.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 20, 2011)

Assassin's Creed: Revelations will come with a free copy of Assassin's Creed.

other bonuses

Battlefield 3 will come with a free copy of Battlefield 1943
Bioshock Infinite will come with a free copy of Bioshock
SSX will come with the exclusive Mt. Fuji level
Need for Speed: The Run will come with exclusive cars


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 20, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Hmmmm, hockey. The only real sport.



Hockey n Boxing are my Favs for TV. Cant really stand other sports on TV too boring n slow


----------



## JC316 (Sep 20, 2011)

Arciks said:


> Last night I got me Resident evil directors cut from PSN, havent started yet, but allways wanted to play it.



Gamecube remake is awesome, the original is a classic, but I will take the GC remake any day of the week.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 20, 2011)

Resident Evil 4 HD comes out tomorrow.


----------



## JC316 (Sep 20, 2011)

So what exactly does the HD add? Seems like the textures are sharper, but not much else.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 20, 2011)

JC316 said:


> So what exactly does the HD add? Seems like the textures are sharper, but not much else.



high resolution textures, anti-aliasing, slight audio improvement, mercenaries mode, ada "separate ways", trophies. 

Playstation Plus members can buy it for $9.99


----------



## JC316 (Sep 20, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> high resolution textures, anti-aliasing, slight audio improvement, mercenaries mode, ada "separate ways", trophies.
> 
> Playstation Plus members can buy it for $9.99



Meh, not enough there for me to buy it. I still have my Gamecube version, got it the day it came out. Heck, I even have the demo disc for GC.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 20, 2011)

this is much better than the Gamecube version.


----------



## JC316 (Sep 20, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> this is much better than the Gamecube version.



It might be better, but consider that I have beaten the game around 10 times now. Just not worth it for a graphics update. Now, if this were a remake of Code Veronica, or 2, then I would be all over it.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 22, 2011)

cute story



> According to Japanese gaming blog Esuteru, folks who managed to grab illicit, pre-launch copies of Dark Souls are being punished by developer From Software. The site says that members of the dev team are dropping horrifically overpowered, maximum level Black Phantoms into the environments of players who grabbed their copy of the game through a retailer that broke street date.
> 
> We're having a hard time corroborating the story, but it certainly sounds like something which the characteristically cruel From Software would do. In fact, we'd be surprised if those players even picked up on the retribution. They probably assumed their constant, repeated defeat was just par for the course.



source: Joystiq


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 22, 2011)

I love it! That's what they need to do... Make the games even harder for the ones that get it when they aren't suppos to!!


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 22, 2011)

and apparently people really dig NHL 12 because it sold a record 451,000 copies it's opening week.



> EA claims sales of its NHL series are up this year, a sure sign of Canada's culture spreading like spilled Tim Horton's coffee across the globe. NHL 12 sales were up 19 percent year over year, with first week sales for the series breaking franchise records, selling 451,000 copies at retail globally.
> 
> NHL 12 also had 6.9 million online connected game sessions last week, the most online games played in one week in franchise history and 17 percent more than last year's opening week.
> 
> All is not lost, America. Madden NFL 12 sold 1.4 million copies in its first week, so take comfort in that fleeting security -- and ignore that FIFA 11 sold 2.6 million in five days.



source: Joystiq


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 22, 2011)

Might have to dust the controller off when it gets down on price. I'm itching for a good Hockey game


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 22, 2011)

this made me smile the other night

[yt]uF8Pdk_H-2Y[/yt]

nice start to pre-season


----------



## n-ster (Sep 22, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> this made me smile the other night
> 
> [yt]uF8Pdk_H-2Y[/yt]
> 
> nice start to pre-season



Didn't his two feet leave he ice BEFORE hitting the other guy? That would mean a penalty for sure...

OMG, I have been impatient the whole week because I'm going home tomorrow so that I can retrieve my PS3 and monitor (and other essentials for university)  I am soooo ready to play NHL


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 22, 2011)

the only way Toronto will win the cup is in NHL 12


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 22, 2011)

Anyone playin Renegade Ops?


----------



## n-ster (Sep 22, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> the only way Toronto will win the cup is in NHL 12



GO HABS GO!  I think even then Toronto would have a hard time lol  I wonder how much NJD are nerfed... They were my favorite team to play with  Detroit and NYR still probably enjoyable to play I guess....



Arciks said:


> Anyone playin Renegade Ops?



It came out a week ago.... interesting looking game with good reviews. Are you playing it? If so, what are your impressions?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 22, 2011)

Getting anxious for NHL 12 to show up, I had not read many reviews on it, just seen it got good ones. Read a bit of a review last night and seen Don Clement is the announcer in it, finally they brought him back, he's great. Made me eager to play it, too bad looks like it won't show up until tomorrow.


----------



## n-ster (Sep 22, 2011)

Yea I won't be able to get it until next week


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 22, 2011)

The wait is bothering the crap out of me, would have been $11 more in store than I got it for, but I almost think it might have been worth it, damn you internet.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 22, 2011)

n-ster said:


> It came out a week ago.... interesting looking game with good reviews. Are you playing it? If so, what are your impressions?



Yes I bought it yesterday, I like such kind of games, Only played first mission.Nice visuals, nice gameplay co-op up to 4players will try with friend in coming days.Looks like it got some skill tree if you play normal and hard mode(none for easy mode).In all cool game thats a worth of playing.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 22, 2011)

Resident Evil 4 (GC) vs Resident Evil 4 (X360) comparison

http://kotaku.com/5842732/watch-resident-evil-4--hd-vs-resident-evil-4-for-gamecube

another video comparing all versions

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ct_MO4kveg


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 22, 2011)

This makes me want a PS3.
http://www.giantbomb.com/mortal-kombat-video-review/17-4028/


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 22, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> This makes me want a PS3.
> http://www.giantbomb.com/mortal-kombat-video-review/17-4028/



Mortal Kombat is awesome.

watch Jeff take on the world

http://www.justin.tv/giantbomb/b/284217709


----------



## MRCL (Sep 22, 2011)

Mortal Kombat is indeed awesome. And the PS3 version features Kratos, naturally I went with the PS3 version.

Speaking of Kratos, I picked up God of War Collection Volume II today (the PSP titles rereleased for PS3), among a special Edition for the PS2. Dear god I hope the Collection plays in English. Haven't had a chance to play it yet. I mean the German dub is quite impressive, I have to admit, I've rarely seen such good work on a dub, and that includes games and movies. But in English it just kicks even more ass.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 22, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> This makes me want a PS3.
> http://www.giantbomb.com/mortal-kombat-video-review/17-4028/



You can really tell Midway still remains in Nether Realm, the xray fatalities seem to be heavily based on Blitz the League and Blitz the League 2.

MK is still a game I need to pick up, along with NHL, and me wanting to play GT5 again, maybe it's time to dust off the PS3.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 23, 2011)

Why Catherine not coming out until next year in UK??  Could it be because of licencing??
Someone recommend me a new game to get for PS3 that isn't Fifa 12.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 25, 2011)

Mark's NHL 12 review


----------



## Mussels (Sep 25, 2011)

i just scored a fat 120GB PS3 for $140 


i think i've got a new media playback device, since i'm not much of a console gamer.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 25, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i just scored a fat 120GB PS3 for $140
> 
> 
> i think i've got a new media playback device, since i'm not much of a console gamer.



Use ps3 media server with CCCP and avisynth to get perfectly accurate playback. Seeking just sucks.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 25, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Use ps3 media server with CCCP and avisynth to get perfectly accurate playback. Seeking just sucks.



i was thinking just using it for DVD/BD/files it natively supports. i dont really watch anime on the HDTV much these days.


if i... shit what do you even call it, jailbreak the PS3? does it open up better media playback? i really dont like streaming/live encoding


----------



## Wile E (Sep 25, 2011)

Jailbreaking it allows you to install Showtime Media player, which supports more containers, but is actually kinda behind the stock player in terms of quality, especially on the audio side.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 25, 2011)

anyone check out Skydrift? it seems to be flying under everyone's radar. it's kinda like Hydro Thunder, Blur, etc. reviews are good. it's $15 on PSN.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 25, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Jailbreaking it allows you to install Showtime Media player, which supports more containers, but is actually kinda behind the stock player in terms of quality, especially on the audio side.



if it natively supports MKV and H264, then thats a step up.


----------



## n-ster (Sep 25, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Mark's NHL 12 review



So I played NHL 12 now... It is a good game, especially for new players who haven't or rarely played NHL before... But for NHL veterans etc, it was somewhat disappointing. Goalies are NERFED, *team/player rating is not accurate* and it is *very easy to score*. Worse, there are a lot of stupid things like sometimes, when there is a one-timer pass too close to the goalie, the pass will go in between the legs of the goalie (goalie was covering in between his legs, but decided to lift his legs right when the puck was coming towards him). Other thing like defensemen not intercepting passes that were going on their stick (again, lifts their stick right when the puck was gonna land on it), bad goal reviews (obvious kick in the goalie denied at first, reviewed, then allowed), slight goalie interference are never called... The AI isn't great either... The game is a tad bit too slow on the default.

All-in-all, an average game for the veteran, but a fun game to the new...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm not much of an hockey fan so i won't comment on that,anyone tried Madden NFL 12?? Or F1 2011??
I am in debate whether to get Fifa 12 coming out on Friday in UK..or Madden or F1 2011.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 25, 2011)

Mussels said:


> if it natively supports MKV and H264, then thats a step up.



Ps3 natively supports H.264. It just has to be in an mp4 container. But yeah, showtime supports MKV, but the picture quality is inferior, and it doesn't support subtitles properly (if at all with most subtitle types).

From one anime junky to another, trust me, Showtime Media Player is not up to par for us. It only works well with mkvs with SD and stereo material.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 27, 2011)

Bought F1 2011 on Sunday and i have to say graphics are dull compared to like GT5 but hell its fun to play lol.
Sitting from couch view playing it,trying concentrate is a lot harder than sitting in front of the screen like playing F1 2010 on PC.
And sure it look better on PC but i just want a change and perhaps try playing racing games on console like i have been for couple years.


----------



## n-ster (Sep 27, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Bought F1 2011 on Sunday and i have to say graphics are dull compared to like GT5 but hell its fun to play lol.
> Sitting from couch view playing it,trying concentrate is a lot harder than sitting in front of the screen like playing F1 2010 on PC.
> And sure it look better on PC but i just want a change and perhaps try playing racing games on console like i have been for couple years.



connect PC to TV and use your PS3 or Xbox 360 controller on the PC? Better graphics, same gameplay. TBH I prefer F1 2010/2011 on a PC monitor when I play alone


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 30, 2011)

Dark Souls quick look


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 30, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Dark Souls quick look



quick look? that's almost a movie size look... lol


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 30, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> quick look? that's almost a movie size look... lol



This games is freakin awsome, cant wait to get it next week.Its definetly better than 1st one.ANd will be more challanging. Hope to see ya ingame


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 30, 2011)

Arciks said:


> This games is freakin awsome, cant wait to get it next week.Its definetly better than 1st one.ANd will be more challanging. Hope to see ya ingame



I loved The first one. I loved the fact it gave me more of a challenge then anything.. since I haven't seen that in a long while.

Now it'll be a while before I play the game.. To much to do to think of gaming..


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 1, 2011)

IGN Dark Souls video review


----------



## Mussels (Oct 1, 2011)

i has PS3 nao.



one controller wont sync wirelessly, only wired.


tried the reset button, and a reset/format of the console. any ideas on how to fix?


----------



## n-ster (Oct 1, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i has PS3 nao.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you pressed the small button on the back of the controller? You did a full reformat of the PS3? (I know you did it but wanna make sure)

Try to press the reset button on the controller while the PS3 is on and plugged in to controller, leave the controller plugged in 1 hour, turn the PS3 off (red light still on, not fully off) while plugged in, and the on again and wait another hour.

Else try all kind of different combinations of PS3 plugged in ps3 on/off etc. Last resort might be to do the reset button while controller is plugged in and leave PS3 on with the controller plugged in for 24 hours. If all that doesn't work, your controller might be faulty


----------



## Mussels (Oct 1, 2011)

i've tried all of that stuff, whats weird is that i can power on the PS3 with the remote cordless, but it wont work after taht... just blinking lights.


----------



## n-ster (Oct 1, 2011)

Try to sync it with another PS3, reset and then back to your PS3 or something of the sort


----------



## Mussels (Oct 1, 2011)

n-ster said:


> Try to sync it with another PS3, reset and then back to your PS3 or something of the sort



if i get access to another one, i'll try that.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 1, 2011)

Have you tried resetting the controller on back button while plugged in?? give it couple minutes and then try pressing the guide button.
I had syncing problem on my greed controller when i bought killzone 3,i've simply plugged it in via usb,hold the reset button under controller for minute. Leave it for like 5-10minutes then press guide button and it worked. Charging perfectly fine.


----------



## n-ster (Oct 1, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Have you tried resetting the controller on back button while plugged in?? give it couple minutes and then try pressing the guide button.
> I had syncing problem on my greed controller when i bought killzone 3,i've simply plugged it in via usb,hold the reset button under controller for minute. Leave it for like 5-10minutes then press guide button and it worked. Charging perfectly fine.



Yes, he tried that :/


----------



## Mussels (Oct 2, 2011)

i might try syncing it to my PC over bluetooth, see if that works


----------



## n-ster (Oct 2, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i might try syncing it to my PC over bluetooth, see if that works



Good idea. A long time ago I used something called Libusb, you have to install it giving it administrative privileges and compatibility mode XP IIRC... Google it  had to be wired though, dunno if there is a way through bluetooth

EDIT: quick google shows http://www.davieslim.com/ps3/use-ps3-controller-in-windows-wireless-bluetooth/


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 2, 2011)

Aliens: Colonial Marines 11 minute demo with Randy Pitchford.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 2, 2011)

lookslike it was a false hope, that rumors about castlevania:harmony of despair will come to psn in september


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 4, 2011)

Splinter Cell Classic Trilogy HD quick look

http://www.giantbomb.com/quick-look-splinter-cell-classic-trilogy-hd/17-4991/


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 4, 2011)

Best Buy deals

Mass Effect 2 - $19.99
SOCOM 4: U.S. Navy Seals - $24.99
Resistance Dual Pack - $24.99
Uncharted Dual Pack - $24.99
Ico & Shadow of the Colossus Collection - $24.99
God of War: Origins Collection - $24.99


----------



## JC316 (Oct 4, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Aliens: Colonial Marines 11 minute demo with Randy Pitchford.



God I want that game and I want it to rock. AVP was a letdown and I am hoping that this one will be good.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 4, 2011)

NBA Jam: On Fire Edition quick look

http://www.giantbomb.com/quick-look-nba-jam-on-fire-edition/17-4998/

one of my favorite arcade games.


----------



## JC316 (Oct 4, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> NBA Jam: On Fire Edition quick look
> 
> http://www.giantbomb.com/quick-look-nba-jam-on-fire-edition/17-4998/
> 
> one of my favorite arcade games.



Looks good, but I still play the original.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 6, 2011)

Got my Dark Souls:Limited edition today will play it in 2hours or so.Anyone will play it too?


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 6, 2011)

epic


----------



## Frizz (Oct 9, 2011)

Anyone here bought Dark Souls yet? It is easily the best game I've played this year so far, enjoying it much more than The Witcher 2 and Deus Ex on my PC, already logged 30 hours and I've just finished the first area


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 9, 2011)

How hard is it compared to the first game?


----------



## Frizz (Oct 9, 2011)

From my progress so far I can easily say that it is much much much harder, you can't glitch the bosses anymore for one and the bosses seem alot more smarter than in the first game. The difficulty can vary depending on your class as well.

One of the bosses for example was almost impossible for me to beat on my Warrior, 15-20 minutes of running around and then dying from one hit is very f*cking frustrating. Although this video shows you how it's done it still takes him a good 10 minutes to kill this boss.










And I can bet that the dungeons could potentially make one give up the entire game especially gamers that tend to rage as it could literally drag you to the point of no return, which has happened to one guy already, ran into a dungeon with no repair capabilities broke his weapons and could not get out of the dungeon without being killed by monsters and is contemplating to restart on a new character all over again lol.

Link: http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/606312-dark-souls/60557368


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 9, 2011)

I started with Sorcerer 3 days ago played about 16h so far, did first Bell mission on the roof now going to do under castle Bell mission, Couldnt beat one boss who gives key for chambers to get under castle without help of multiplayer.Collected 20k souls will by ring who improves damage of my spells, am trying to grind souls more than trying to get further in game.I guess it really depends on monsters because fast monsters are hard to kill with mage.Im trying to focus on sword and shield play aswell, so I am like Warmage type char.And game is harder than Demon's soul.But its more advanced and improved in some ways.
--------
P.S.
Tried to kill black crow in starter ruins but she flies away when one more hit is required, and cant get to one dead soul on top of the building in starter ruins.


----------



## Frizz (Oct 10, 2011)

Arciks said:


> I started with Sorcerer 3 days ago played about 16h so far, did first Bell mission on the roof now going to do under castle Bell mission, Couldnt beat one boss who gives key for chambers to get under castle without help of multiplayer.Collected 20k souls will by ring who improves damage of my spells, am trying to grind souls more than trying to get further in game.I guess it really depends on monsters because fast monsters are hard to kill with mage.Im trying to focus on sword and shield play aswell, so I am like Warmage type char.And game is harder than Demon's soul.But its more advanced and improved in some ways.
> --------
> P.S.
> Tried to kill black crow in starter ruins but she flies away when one more hit is required, and cant get to one dead soul on top of the building in starter ruins.



Hey, y u trying to kill black crow? You're meant to trade stuff with it for special items lol, simply place an item it wants near its nest and it changes it for something else, I think it only works for some items. And I heard that you're required to go back to the starter ruins later on in the game where you'll be able to access that top part of the dungeon.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 10, 2011)

Playing Dark Souls and lets just say its making me want to throw my ps3 on the ground. 

FUCKING LOVE IT LOL. 

Just taking up so much time and I'm finding it hard for me to wield/find/buy good weapons.

I've got some good ones but they need like 35-46 Strength and I'm lvl 21 with only 20 strength. so its been lame just using the same old weapon for 6 hours. 

I should probably read the wiki on it though causes I feel as though I'm missing out on a lot of good stuff that would probably make the game easier.

Also I haven't had good luck with people summoning me/summoning other people especially when I need the help.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 10, 2011)

random said:


> From my progress so far I can easily say that it is much much much harder, you can't glitch the bosses anymore for one and the bosses seem alot more smarter than in the first game. The difficulty can vary depending on your class as well.
> 
> One of the bosses for example was almost impossible for me to beat on my Warrior, 15-20 minutes of running around and then dying from one hit is very f*cking frustrating. Although this video shows you how it's done it still takes him a good 10 minutes to kill this boss.
> 
> ...



This Boss was easy because its very slow he hit me only once and thats because I didnt know that he can attack with tail.With Sorcerer its easy. And Multiplayer helps a lot in some places.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 10, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Playing Dark Souls and lets just say its making me want to throw my ps3 on the ground.
> 
> FUCKING LOVE IT LOL.
> 
> ...



I am still playin with some sword I just enchanted it to +5 so its ok for mage I guess got only 10 Strength because I needed it for shield that gives stamina recovery.A good way is just to grind some souls in areas where you can easy kill some mobs it will help you upgrade some stuff,and dont forget to search all areas so you dont miss any NPC tradesmans and trainers.Because I just wanted to rush further in game and only after 10hours or so i managed to get to are where is sorcerer trainer,but I/ve could discover it much sooner, and pyromantic trianer helps alot aswell for me strong fire skills only got low range of kill.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 10, 2011)

random said:


> Hey, y u trying to kill black crow? You're meant to trade stuff with it for special items lol, simply place an item it wants near its nest and it changes it for something else, I think it only works for some items. And I heard that you're required to go back to the starter ruins later on in the game where you'll be able to access that top part of the dungeon.



Wait you mean I can actually talk to Crow in fireflay camp?And I dont see its nest there Or that crow can get me to its nest?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 10, 2011)

Arciks said:


> I am still playin with some sword I just enchanted it to +5 so its ok for mage I guess got only 10 Strength because I needed it for shield that gives stamina recovery.A good way is just to grind some souls in areas where you can easy kill some mobs it will help you upgrade some stuff,and dont forget to search all areas so you dont miss any NPC tradesmans and trainers.Because I just wanted to rush further in game and only after 10hours or so i managed to get to are where is sorcerer trainer,but I/ve could discover it much sooner, and pyromantic trianer helps alot aswell for me strong fire skills only got low range of kill.



You see right now I'm just sword (axe really) and shield. I want some magic but not sure how to get/use magic? like is it only sold via merchants/trainers? 

Also can you buy weapons or are they only found? And do you have a better chance of finding good items as a human? I have so many questions, I tried looking in the book that came with the game but it only has 2 little pages worth of info toward the game.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 10, 2011)

To use spells, sorcery or miracles you need magic stick for magicians and talisman for miracles miracles are more defensive magic like healing on shielding but sorcery is offensive magic and there is pyromathic aswell who gives u flame hand so u can use fire magic but first u need to find all those people so you can access tham later on main camp site.you can find weapons armor beating monsters but u need to kill tham many times to get drops,or u can spend some souls to buy from merchants around the game world but good weapons costs lot.and dont forget to train endurance so you can carry moreequipment on you ifyou exceed half of your allowed weight than you get slower .and hollow or human it doesnt change chance on finding better items,but you can train stat that gives better chance to drop items more frequent, dont forget to repair equipment


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 10, 2011)

apparently Mass Effect 3 is going to have multiplayer 

http://kotaku.com/5848167/mass-effect-3-has-multiplayer-says-cover-of-pc-gaming-magazine


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 10, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> apparently Mass Effect 3 is going to have multiplayer
> 
> http://kotaku.com/5848167/mass-effect-3-has-multiplayer-says-cover-of-pc-gaming-magazine



dont think it will be anything glorious because this game is more squad based gameplay, So dont really see a way to play stroy in MP


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 10, 2011)

Arciks said:


> To use spells, sorcery or miracles you need magic stick for magicians and talisman for miracles miracles are more defensive magic like healing on shielding but sorcery is offensive magic and there is pyromathic aswell who gives u flame hand so u can use fire magic but first u need to find all those people so you can access tham later on main camp site.you can find weapons armor beating monsters but u need to kill tham many times to get drops,or u can spend some souls to buy from merchants around the game world but good weapons costs lot.and dont forget to train endurance so you can carry moreequipment on you ifyou exceed half of your allowed weight than you get slower .and hollow or human it doesnt change chance on finding better items,but you can train stat that gives better chance to drop items more frequent, dont forget to repair equipment



Equipment gets damaged? Wut? I dont see any way to tell? How do I repair?

Also can I not use magic if I chose the Knight guy of if I get a magic stick I'm good? Also I have a tailsman but it does nothing for me, I assume since I don't have any spells. 

So I need to find the merchants hiding in the levels so they can return to camp?


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 11, 2011)

Arciks said:


> dont think it will be anything glorious because this game is more squad based gameplay, So dont really see a way to play stroy in MP



it's 4 player co-op with separate missions.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 11, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Equipment gets damaged? Wut? I dont see any way to tell? How do I repair?
> 
> Also can I not use magic if I chose the Knight guy of if I get a magic stick I'm good? Also I have a tailsman but it does nothing for me, I assume since I don't have any spells.
> 
> So I need to find the merchants hiding in the levels so they can return to camp?



Every piece of armor or weapon got like durability, but if your armor or weapon is near broken I think symbol will show up to indicate that something is broken or alomst broken.You can repair equipment at forge guy also you can buy repair box sold by forge guy, one of those guys is located right side of church where you need to do first bell ring as a main mission,trust me if you explore everything you will find him its hard to miss.Some of guys are locked in rooms so u need keys, you can buy residence key from one merchant.
If you got talisman you can use miracles with it it need to be equipped in any hand and you need miracle spells to be learned than you can set them in your magic slots buy resting at camp fire.And for sorcerer spells you need to find catalist.I guess knights have better use for sword and shield, you need to concentrate more on strenght endurance vitality and maybe dexerty(reaquired for some weapons)also if you find any weapon you can see weapon stats in inventory to see weapons requirements so you now what stats u need to upgrade, and at forge guy you can also enchant weapons to +5 so it will give you extra damage boost, but you need shards to do so they can be bought at same guy for 800souls each or obtained by killing stronger monsters like those guards ir church main floor.
some useful info for you > http://darksouls.wikidot.com/


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 12, 2011)

GoldenEye 007 Reloaded Multiplayer trailer


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 12, 2011)

Like the fact about Dark souls that you can now feed your unwanted items to one monster in firelink camp and get some souls for it


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 12, 2011)

Mass Effect 3 multiplayer info


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 12, 2011)

Is 3.72 jailbroken yet?


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 14, 2011)

some deals

Dark Souls Strategy Guide (Hardcover) - $14.99 at Gamestop
Dark Souls Strategy Guide (Hardcover) - $13.74 at Amazon
Ninja Gaiden Sigma - $16.59 at Amazon
Hunted: The Demon's Forge - $13.99 at Amazon
Brink - $9.99 at Amazon
Prince of Persia Trilogy - $19.99 at ToysRus


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 14, 2011)

Batman: Arkham City video reviews

IGN 









Gamespot









Gametrailers


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 14, 2011)

I want to play Dark Souls  But after buying Deus Ex, I am a bit low on money. Empty wallet ing Fourstaff


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 14, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> I want to play Dark Souls  But after buying Deus Ex, I am a bit low on money. Empty wallet ing Fourstaff



Dark souls is just A MUST BUY game, i played already about 26hours in it, got 45lvl nice sorcerer armor and long staff and still keep dying all the time. Probably died about 60 times already.
-----------
Started to play Renegade OPS nice game aswell.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 14, 2011)

Transformers: Fall of Cybertron trailer

this is the sequel to the non-movie licensed War for Cybertron.

[yt]RAV0Z-tyjXQ[/yt]


----------



## F1reFly (Oct 15, 2011)

Arciks said:


> Dark souls is just A MUST BUY game, i played already about 26hours in it, got 45lvl nice sorcerer armor and long staff and still keep dying all the time. Probably died about 60 times already.
> -----------
> Started to play Renegade OPS nice game aswell.



i've been curious of the game, but i don't have the time needed to play any game thats hard like that. i also hate replaying areas. so i've been scared off from buying this game


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 15, 2011)

I can't wait for fall of cybertron t come out.

Well the Ps3 will be dusted off on Monday. Batman Arkham City will be out Tuesday!!!


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 16, 2011)

new PS3 model coming in bundle Nov 25th for $249.



> New PS3 Hardware Bundle (Model #CECH-3001A) featuring
> - 160gb Sony PS3 Slim System
> - Rachet & Clank : All 4 One Game software
> - LittleBigPlanet 2 : Special Edition Game software (includes $35 value of bonus content)
> - 30-days Playstation PLUS trial membership


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 16, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> new PS3 model coming in bundle Nov 25th for $249.



I think that will sell.. What more do you want? a $250 blue-ray game station. With two titles the kids will love.. At lease one they will love, Ratchet... I'll be buying the game, but I don't know about it..


I so wanted to go and get Batman from Best Buy... but it'll be $65 plus gas to get it... So, I get a comic book, and $.99 release day shipping threw amazon... I gotta wait for Robin to be unlocked...


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 16, 2011)

here is a list of changes 

http://www.ps3news.com/ps3-hacks-ja...ech-3001a-b-in-north-america-comparison-pics/


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 16, 2011)

another deal

on Tuesday (Oct 18th) Walmart will be selling the Batman: Arkham City Dual Pack which has Batman: Arkham Asylum GOTY Edition bundled with it for $59.96


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 18, 2011)

Batman: Arkham City quick look

http://www.giantbomb.com/quick-look-batman-arkham-city/17-5008/


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 18, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Batman: Arkham City quick look
> 
> http://www.giantbomb.com/quick-look-batman-arkham-city/17-5008/



Dang you lady! I'm stuck for at lease another two hours at work... 11h day..


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 18, 2011)

http://uk.playstation.com/psn/games/detail/item419347/Castlevania-Harmony-of-Despair/

anyone upto play this one downloading it now waited for so long time for this game.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 18, 2011)

Dont get one thing about dark souls When i call someone to my world to join me in 90% they keep disconnected, but i got good running broadband.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 19, 2011)

Arciks said:


> Dont get one thing about dark souls When i call someone to my world to join me in 90% they keep disconnected, but i got good running broadband.



port forwards.


----------



## Frizz (Oct 19, 2011)

Arciks said:


> Dont get one thing about dark souls When i call someone to my world to join me in 90% they keep disconnected, but i got good running broadband.



Enable Upnp, disable NAT Firewall.


----------



## n-ster (Oct 19, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Batman: Arkham City quick look
> 
> http://www.giantbomb.com/quick-look-batman-arkham-city/17-5008/



I don't like that it is a short game and it compensates with lots of side missions etc.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 19, 2011)

n-ster said:


> I don't like that it is a short game and it compensates with lots of side missions etc.



If you want to have the "story" then yes it is short.. But, you have the ability to make your way threw all of Arkham City via side missions. To see what "No Man's Land" is all about.. To me, it's made me feel all giddy in side when it started.. First thoughts was "No Man's Land" novel, and then thinking back about this card.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 19, 2011)

I paid $60 because I love Batman. wait until it's $30.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 19, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> I paid $60 because I love Batman. wait until it's $30.



The Same here.. and The opening with Penguin... I can remember the No Man's Land So well...


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 20, 2011)

more deals

- Bioshock 2 $13.50 at P.C Richard & Son
- Dead Space 2 $13.50 at P.C Richard & Son
- Fallout: New Vegas $17.96 at P.C Richard & Son
- Batman: Arkham City $49.98 (EMCJKJB68) at Newegg
- Batman: Arkham City Limited Edition Strategy Guide $16.85 (BATMANLE50) at BradyGames


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 20, 2011)

pre-order deals

Assassin's Creed: Revelations $47.99 (EMCJKHK94) at Newegg
Saint's Row: The Third $47.99 (EMCJKHK96) at Newegg
Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3 $29.99 (EMCJKHK98) at Newegg

note: promo codes good until Oct 22.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 21, 2011)

War of the Worlds quick look

http://www.giantbomb.com/quick-look-ex-the-war-of-the-worlds/17-5099/

very cool


----------



## Frizz (Oct 22, 2011)

Oh god I can't get off Dark Souls, it's literally consuming my soul. I've finished the game after a fortnight of non-stop pvping and looking for secret events and I still want more, Soul level 120 at the moment New Game+ is freaking awesome. I am hoping BF3 will wake me up, but I am a tad doubtful lol.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 22, 2011)

random said:


> Oh god I can't get off Dark Souls, it's literally consuming my soul. I've finished the game after a fortnight of non-stop pvping and looking for secret events and I still want more, Soul level 120 at the moment New Game+ is freaking awesome. I am hoping BF3 will wake me up, but I am a tad doubtful lol.



me still playin am 65lvl am planning to play G+ aswell if finish.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 22, 2011)

I heard the XBOX 360 version is better because there are no Japanese players to grief you lol


----------



## Frizz (Oct 22, 2011)

Arciks said:


> me still playin am 65lvl am planning to play G+ aswell if finish.



I am Soul Level 145 at the moment on my new game+ lol, the cap is apparently around level 700, I can't imagine how hard the mobs hit at that level ><. 



BumbleBee said:


> I heard the XBOX 360 version is better because there are no Japanese players to grief you lol



HAHA yeah the 360 is very unpopular in Japan, not sure why though. All I know is I get alot more people invading my world but most have been surprisingly easy to kill, I've been sending their ass back to their own dimension and it feels damn good.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 22, 2011)

probably related to sony being a japanese company, while xbox is microsoft/american.


japs also have their own genres of games we never see in the western world - they have their own flavours of RPG's (not to mention all the hentai stuff) - and those games would never end up on 360, since its source of games is from the western world.


----------



## Frizz (Oct 22, 2011)

Mussels said:


> probably related to sony being a japanese company, while xbox is microsoft/american.
> 
> 
> japs also have their own genres of games we never see in the western world - they have their own flavours of RPG's (not to mention all the hentai stuff) - and those games would never end up on 360, since its source of games is from the western world.



Ooo, I guess you're right now that I've thought about it also, Metal Gear Solid Series is from Japan hence it being a sony exclusive and a shite load of JRPG's as you said along with the ecchi/hentai stuff. I guess I bought the right console


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 22, 2011)

random said:


> I am Soul Level 145 at the moment on my new game+ lol, the cap is apparently around level 700, I can't imagine how hard the mobs hit at that level ><. :




I guess I cant target ghosts? it will be hard for me as mage to kill them without getting target on them.
And if I getting higher soul lvl does it mean monster are stronger aswell?


----------



## Frizz (Oct 22, 2011)

Arciks said:


> I guess I cant target ghosts? it will be hard for me as mage to kill them without getting target on them.
> And if I getting higher soul lvl does it mean monster are stronger aswell?



If you're a sorcerer you'd eventually get a skill called Mass Soul Homing Missiles which spawns five balls of death over your head it will target ghosts automatically or people using cloak via Ring of Fog or Hidden Body spell. Although if you're talking of the ghosts in New Londo then you need to use the Translucient item thingy that will let you interact with them for quite a long period of time.

No the monsters stay the same and will get buffed only after you start your new game+, they will hit increasingly harder and gain a good percentage of extra HP each time you finish the game, although not enough to render your melee weapons from your first playthrough useless but you'd still need to upgrade them. Also note that you won't need more than 50 dex/int/str base damage stat on your first or second playthrough because of diminishing returns, I suggest you upgrade vit and endurance to 30-40ish once you reach 50 on your base stat as almost everything will one shot you in your new game+ if you neglect these stats.


----------



## MRCL (Oct 23, 2011)

Mussels said:


> japs also have their own genres of games we never see in the western world - they have their own flavours of RPG's (not to mention all the hentai stuff) - and those games would never end up on 360, since its source of games is from the western world.



Its not that the XBOX is "western". It was like this with previous consoles - take the Sega Saturn for example, a console I'm mainly collecting for. A shitload of Japanese games weren't released in the west despite it being a Japanese console. Why? Different preferences I guess. Even the usual RPGs like FF were deemed not to be of any demand in the western world. This is also why its numbered differently and weirdly compared to the Japanese originals. 

Also, Deathsmiles and DoDonpachi. Two XBOX exclusives, not on PS3. Japanese shoot em ups.


----------



## SaiZo (Oct 24, 2011)

*Question about PS3 Racing games (split screen support?)*

I was thinking of getting a PS3, but would like to know - which racing game titles have support for split screen?


----------



## MRCL (Oct 24, 2011)

SaiZo said:


> I was thinking of getting a PS3, but would like to know - which racing game titles have support for split screen?



I own Motor Storm Pacific Rift and Baja Edge of Control that support it. Sadly, VERY sadly, split screen doesn't get much attention nowadays. Everythings online. It sucks so hard.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm pretty sure most racing games would have split screen??
Although a great game might be like F1 2011 with its co-op championship season mode?


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 24, 2011)

IGN just gave Uncharted 3 a 10/10.

Video review:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWU-tjHllmY&feature=feedu

They even said it sets a new gold standard for games of any platform, that's a bit much imo lol.


----------



## Lionheart (Oct 24, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> IGN just gave Uncharted 3 a 10/10.
> 
> Video review:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWU-tjHllmY&feature=feedu
> 
> They even said it sets a new gold standard for games of any platform, that's a bit much imo lol.



I just watched that, looks like an awesome game and I can't wait for it, well actually I can wait for it as I've got so many other games to play 

Will you be picking it up bro?


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 24, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> I just watched that, looks like an awesome game and I can't wait for it, well actually I can wait for it as I've got so many other games to play
> 
> Will you be picking it up bro?



I will likely will be getting it, need to fire up my PS3 some more and i think this game will have me doing that a lot more.

Also want to grab Twisted Metal next year, sucks it got delayed.:shadedshu


----------



## MRCL (Oct 24, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> I'm pretty sure most racing games would have split screen??
> Although a great game might be like F1 2011 with its co-op championship season mode?



Grid doesn't. Dirt 2 doesn't. Burnout Paradise doesn't. Pure doesn't. Awesome games, no damn split screen. I tested  Burnout drinking game with a friend, drink a shot each time you crash. Not recommendable lol.

Also I bough Baja Edge of Control solely because of the split screen feature. Its a bad game tough. And damn hard, too. And Motor Storm, I don't really like the series.
Its a shame that games like these have split screen where others doesn't.


----------



## m4gicfour (Oct 24, 2011)

SaiZo said:


> I was thinking of getting a PS3, but would like to know - which racing game titles have support for split screen?



Smash Cars (one of the downloadables off PS store) even makes you *buy* an add-on to play split-screen. Fail. 

I don't own many racing games, but Motorstorm (the original) doesn't support split-screen (unless they added it in a patch), Motorstorm: Pacific Rift does.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 24, 2011)

Uncharted 3 and the upcoming Twisted Metal game are making me really sad that I sold the PS3


----------



## Mussels (Oct 24, 2011)

MRCL said:


> I own Motor Storm Pacific Rift and Baja Edge of Control that support it. Sadly, VERY sadly, split screen doesn't get much attention nowadays. Everythings online. It sucks so hard.





and this isnt just a PS3 thing either.



awesomely, dungeon defenders even has split screen on PC - i assume it does on PS3 and 360 as well


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 25, 2011)

http://www.co-optimus.com/system.ph...omp=>=&playerNum=2&genre=&esrb=%&released=All


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 27, 2011)

PixelJunk Sidescroller quick look

http://www.giantbomb.com/quick-look-pixeljunk-sidescroller/17-5151/

I really like the look of this game. CRT monitor background, phosphor glow, vector graphics.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 28, 2011)

50% off Move accessories at BestBuy

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/searchp...ries&nrp=15&iht=n&ref=39&CJPID=1312731&loc=01


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 28, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> 50% off Move accessories at BestBuy
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/searchp...ries&nrp=15&iht=n&ref=39&CJPID=1312731&loc=01



would be great to have those prices in UK.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 28, 2011)

Uncharted 3: Drake's Deception quick look

http://www.giantbomb.com/quick-look-uncharted-3-drakes-deception/17-5143/


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 29, 2011)

Finished Uncharted 2 today!!, only a few more day till i can pick up Uncharted 3!


----------



## Wile E (Oct 29, 2011)

I've never actually played any of the Uncharted games.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 29, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Finished Uncharted 2 today!!, only a few more day till i can pick up Uncharted 3!



I know! I can't wait for 3 to come out.. But, I haven't even had enough time to even get %20 of Batman done 



Wile E said:


> I've never actually played any of the Uncharted games.




The first one was good. It really got you to want to play more due to how the story, treasure hunting is. 2, was just great. played it 4 times and each time I still wanted to play more. I might even try to beat it  again Monday night. 

It's big, log and you got to think, and fight.. What's not to love?


----------



## JC316 (Oct 30, 2011)

Wile E said:


> I've never actually played any of the Uncharted games.



 

WELL worth picking them up. Easily my favorite PS3 games.


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 1, 2011)

Picked up Uncharted 3 today!


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 1, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Picked up Uncharted 3 today!



Frog U! 


My tracking said that it's suppse to be here today, but the "shipping" part says that it just got it's ticket slapped onto the box..  if it doesn't come..


Oh, well.. I do have a new case and cooler to play with.


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 1, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Frog U!
> 
> 
> My tracking said that it's suppse to be here today, but the "shipping" part says that it just got it's ticket slapped onto the box..  if it doesn't come..
> ...



lol

I got it at Best Buy, fortunately barely anyone goes there so the game was abundant.

Hope you get it soon.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 1, 2011)

GoldenEye 007 Reloaded quick look

http://www.giantbomb.com/quick-look-goldeneye-007-reloaded/17-5182/


----------



## Mussels (Nov 1, 2011)

DVD playback on PS3 to 1080i TV.

any suggestions on settings/config that could improve image quality with the upscaler, or is default good?


----------



## Wile E (Nov 2, 2011)

I reduce the amount of picture filtering it does. (Like mosquito and those settings available when you hit triangle during DVD playback.)


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 2, 2011)

Soylent Joe said:


> Uncharted 3 and the upcoming Twisted Metal game are making me really sad that I sold the PS3



I thought you bought the Slim PS3?


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 2, 2011)

Mussels said:


> DVD playback on PS3 to 1080i TV.
> 
> any suggestions on settings/config that could improve image quality with the upscaler, or is default good?



it's good. there are Blu-ray players with video processors better at upscaling but we're talking $500-1000.


----------



## m4gicfour (Nov 2, 2011)

UC3 AHH! I completely forgot about it. I've been so busy with trying to put together my custom WC loop that I forgot Uncharted was being released. Not like I can really afford it after spending 900 or so buckaroos on gear but hey, that's what a credit card is for; saddling you with needless debt out of your own stupidity!


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 2, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> lol
> 
> I got it at Best Buy, fortunately barely anyone goes there so the game was abundant.
> 
> Hope you get it soon.



It didn't come! I gotta talk with Amazon to see why the heck did they mess up.. lol.. That's the reason I go to Amazon.. $.99 for it to be here the day it comes out... But, out of 12 games in the past 2y, only this one has been bad on shipping... 

Oh, well.. It wasn't like I was going to play it tonight.. I just finished the case, and going to bed.. lol


----------



## n-ster (Nov 2, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> It didn't come! I gotta talk with Amazon to see why the heck did they mess up.. lol.. That's the reason I go to Amazon.. $.99 for it to be here the day it comes out... But, out of 12 games in the past 2y, only this one has been bad on shipping...
> 
> Oh, well.. It wasn't like I was going to play it tonight.. I just finished the case, and going to bed.. lol



Complain and ask for compensation


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 2, 2011)

DC Universe Online is now Free to Play.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 2, 2011)

n-ster said:


> Complain and ask for compensation



I'll be talking with their support. They're not as bad as Performance-pc's yet..



BumbleBee said:


> DC Universe Online is now Free to Play.



I loved playing it in the beta... But, after that I lost the luster to play since I didn't want to go to yet another pay-to-play game.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 2, 2011)

you can download and play for free but if you want to play DLC you must buy it.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 3, 2011)

Lord of the Rings: War in the North quick look


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 6, 2011)

Finished Uncharted 3 today.

Don't want to spoil it for anyone so i won't say anything.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 6, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Finished Uncharted 3 today.
> 
> Don't want to spoil it for anyone so i won't say anything.



FFFFFFFFFFFFuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!


Nah, I think I got maybe to chapter 7 so far...


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 7, 2011)

Will and Norm check out the Sony Playstation 3D Display

http://www.tested.com/quick-look-at-the-sony-playstation-3d-display/47-599/


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 8, 2011)

Is PSN down again?


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 10, 2011)

Saint's Row: The Third quick look


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 10, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Saint's Row: The Third quick look



Watched about 12 minutes of that video so far, looks super fun!!


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 10, 2011)

according to Metacritic the Metal Gear Solid HD collection is the new 2007 Orange Box..


----------



## m4gicfour (Nov 11, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> according to Metacritic the Metal Gear Solid HD collection is the new 2007 Orange Box..



Cool might have to look into it


----------



## n-ster (Nov 11, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Saint's Row: The Third quick look



The quick looks you posts makes me lose so much time in a day lol

I'm always deceived by "quick"


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 11, 2011)

if you do everything in Saint's Row: The Third it will probably take you 50-100 hours so 47 minutes isn't that long.

Rayman: Origins quick look










I remember this game was voted one of the best looking at E3 2011.


----------



## MRCL (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm still not sure wether IU should get Saints Row the Third. 
It looks super fun but I fear I might find it too much over the top.
I mean I watched that trailer with the aircraft and the skydiving and all that and I dunno it was too much over the top for me. Especially since I skydive myself and could spot so many implausible things its not even funny. 

Eh, first world problems.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 12, 2011)

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim quick look

[yt]pA8R52b-1z0#![/yt]


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 12, 2011)

Best Buy Black Friday deals

Playstation 3 160GB Console Bundle w/ LittleBigPlanet 2 & Ratchet & Clank $200
Assassin's Creed: Revelations $35
Uncharted 3: Drake's Deception $30
Batman: Arkham City $30
Battlefield 3 $30
Rage $30
Deus Ex: Human Revolution $30
Need for Speed: The Run Limited Edition $30


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 13, 2011)

Nice deals!


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 13, 2011)

Toys'R'Us has the same PS3 bundle with LittleBigPlanet 2/Ratchet & Clank and a bonus wired controller for $200.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 13, 2011)

Metal Gear Solid HD collection quick look

[yt]Z-OXdkNcJ40[/yt]


----------



## m4gicfour (Nov 13, 2011)

Yeah, It's -10 to Camouflage, but it's +50 to Sexxxxxxxxxxxxy!


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 14, 2011)

Assassin's Creed: Revelations quick look


----------



## ufgy20 (Nov 14, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim quick look
> 
> [yt]pA8R52b-1z0#![/yt]



When the bear got attacked and Lydia got attacked. both those moments were some of the funniest things ive seen... after seeing that im buying the game tonight after work


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 15, 2011)

Need for Speed: The Run quick look


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 17, 2011)

redeem your Saint's Row: The Third Online Pass by Feb 13 and receive a free copy of Saint's Row 2 (PSN)

The Bee approves.


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 17, 2011)

Might have to pick me up Assassin's Creed and Arkham City along with Skyrim at those prices....


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 17, 2011)

Skyrim is totally worth $60. I've clocked over 30 hours and I'm still not even close to finishing the game. when Bethesda re-releases it with all the DLC next year it's going to put the Orange Box to shame.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 17, 2011)

Have you run into any performance issues Bumble?


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 17, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> Have you run into any performance issues Bumble?



I didn't get it on the PS3.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 17, 2011)

Beat Uncharted 3 last night... I gotta say... I was mad at how poor the game was on shooting a guy in the head 3 times and not dying because of his bullet proof turban... Once i beat it, I realized.. It was on Hard...


----------



## n-ster (Nov 17, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Beat Uncharted 3 last night... I gotta say... I was mad at how poor the game was on shooting a guy in the head 3 times and not dying because of his bullet proof turban... Once i beat it, I realized.. It was on Hard...



Thank god they didn't have bulletproof burkas!


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 17, 2011)

n-ster said:


> Thank god they didn't have bulletproof burkas!


 I think there was that along with bullet proof cluff hats.. I swear.. I had to hit the hat off the person, not a heavy, before I could do a head shot.. lol.. But, I want to play it again now!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 19, 2011)

anyone having issues with PSN lately?


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 19, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> anyone having issues with PSN lately?



scheduled maintenance yesterday.


----------



## El_Mayo (Nov 29, 2011)

My PS3 came today 

I connected it wirelessly, and I saw my PC come up under the music bit
I'm guessing it's possible to stream music and video to my PS3 wirelessly?


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 29, 2011)

you can stream music a couple different ways. video too but there are limitations.


----------



## El_Mayo (Nov 29, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> you can stream music a couple different ways. video too but there are limitations.



What's the easiest way?
I'll do some googling and set it up, as well as my PSN


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 29, 2011)

just download ps3 media server and go at it. will stream mkv and what not by remuxing it.


----------



## El_Mayo (Nov 30, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> just download ps3 media server and go at it. will stream mkv and what not by remuxing it.



Did some googling and I downloaded a program called TVersity
installing now 

edit: it was confusing (not working) so I installed PS3 Media Server instead


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 30, 2011)

I just wanted to say that Killzone 3 is pretty damn awesome.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 30, 2011)

El_Mayo said:


> Did some googling and I downloaded a program called TVersity
> installing now
> 
> edit: it was confusing (not working) so I installed PS3 Media Server instead



Yep, ps3ms is the way to go. It's not perfect (seeking is pretty poor at times), but it's better than any other options out there right now.


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 30, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> I just wanted to say that Killzone 3 is pretty damn awesome.



Sure is man, you played the 2nd one?


----------



## El_Mayo (Nov 30, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Yep, ps3ms is the way to go. It's not perfect (seeking is pretty poor at times), but it's better than any other options out there right now.



Yeah considering it worked with no setup besides adding two folders, it's pretty neat

I think it transcodes video too, because all my films worked


----------



## MRCL (Nov 30, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> I just wanted to say that Killzone 3 is pretty damn awesome.



Anybody played it with the Move Sharpshooter yet? I dislike FPS on consoles because I can't adjust to the analog stick aiming. But with Move and an actual gun in my hands maybe this would be different.

Also I'm really getting into Saints Row the Third. Quite fun and entertaining.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 30, 2011)

MRCL said:


> Anybody played it with the Move Sharpshooter yet? I dislike FPS on consoles because I can't adjust to the analog stick aiming. But with Move and an actual gun in my hands maybe this would be different.
> 
> Also I'm really getting into Saints Row the Third. Quite fun and entertaining.



it took me a couple months but you get used to it.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 30, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> Sure is man, you played the 2nd one?



Yep! Sure have, it too is awesome.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 11, 2011)

NIce videos ME3 and MG:Rising looks superb


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

"The Last Of Us" looks really good!


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 11, 2011)

You can put me on the list for the PS3 Clubhouse 

Username: Imadankster420 
PS3 Model: 160gb 


I have a Mic ATM to, Right now i am just slamming hours on Battlefield 3.

Now that game is worth the price tag 

*walks away with .44 scoped* 

I am also a play-station store whore to, Usually just rent out some movies I really want to see, or purchase an expansion pack if I am forced to (BF3 or Burnout Paradise)


----------



## MRCL (Dec 11, 2011)

3volvedcombat said:


> I am also a play-station store whore to, Usually just rent out some movies I really want to see, or purchase an expansion pack if I am forced to (BF3 or Burnout Paradise)



What Purnout Paradise Expansion are you talkin about? I bought Paradise the day it came out, and the stuff in the Ultimate Edition or whatever its called (motorcycles and such) was available as free DLC for me.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Jaffakeik (Jan 10, 2012)

Cant wait for FF13-2


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## El_Mayo (Mar 20, 2012)

PS3 Media Server can't copy music that's in my iTunes folder for some reason
Anyone have any idea why?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 20, 2012)

Any one of you guys want to trade your PS3 for a 360?


----------



## El_Mayo (Mar 20, 2012)

kevinheraiz said:


> any one of you guys want to trade your ps3 for a 360?



why?!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 20, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> why?!



I never play my 360, and my sister wants a PS3 so I was wondering if anyone wouldn't mind trading, it's a 360 elite (2009 version) it comes with pure, lego batman, a headset, a controller, chatpad,  and my XBL account which has a few games, and DLCs if you want...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 31, 2012)

Finally found a copy in stores, Resident Evil Operation Raccoon City.


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 26, 2012)

A quick question, Is it safe to clean PS3 inside?And will it help to increase performance?Becuase my PS3 is so slow loads  copy info from discs and from harddisk aswell.So any advices?


----------



## jasper1605 (May 26, 2012)

Won't do anything to increase the performance, but it may help it run a bit cooler to get all that dust out.  If you want something faster for HDD then change out the harddrive to something better (but do a system backup on an external harddrive first)


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 26, 2012)

jasper1605 said:


> Won't do anything to increase the performance, but it may help it run a bit cooler to get all that dust out.  If you want something faster for HDD then change out the harddrive to something better (but do a system backup on an external harddrive first)



So i just buy any 2.5 notebook hdd or better will be to bring ps3 hdd to shop to be sure?


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 3, 2013)

Clubhouse leader could Add to thread name PS4 aswell, for future PS4 fans.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 3, 2013)

Jaffakeik said:


> So i just buy any 2.5 notebook hdd or better will be to bring ps3 hdd to shop to be sure?


 
Yup, bought a WD 500Gb 2.5" HDD off of amazon during the sale week for £30, bought a PS3 slim HDD cage (Mine super slim didn't come with a hard drive cage). Pop the right side off (it literally is that easy! Google it), slot the HDD in and boot up. It will copy the firmware from the onboard 12GB storage and you're ready to go. If you don't have a PS3 with onboard storage like mine, then all you need to do is download the PS3 firmware from their website (googling it is easy enough), put it on a USB memory stick and plug it in when you turn on the PS3 with the new HDD in. Follow instructions. Easy as, which is why I love my PS3 over the 360 sat dusty in the corner looking ashamed of itself.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 29, 2013)

My first gen ps3 has died  after almost 7 years of loyal service the ps3 passed away playing netflix.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 29, 2013)

7 years aint bad although today there is better stuff to play Netflix movies on like the ROKU 3 which would give you at least 83w power usage saving haha.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 29, 2013)

AsRock said:


> 7 years aint bad although today there is better stuff to play Netflix movies on like the ROKU 3 which would give you at least 83w power usage saving haha.



yea, the thing is my tv plays netflix just fine. oh well maybe i will get a ps4 next year when the division and mgs4 come out!


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 30, 2013)

i had a ps3 over heat 2 years ago level 3 fan speed idle at dash and skyrim would lock up the unit and netflix would flicker red. I managed to rebuild before it was all hopeless and its been working fine. mines a gen 1 40gb phat. is yours truly dead?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 30, 2013)

Solaris17 said:


> i had a ps3 over heat 2 years ago level 3 fan speed idle at dash and skyrim would lock up the unit and netflix would flicker red. I managed to rebuild before it was all hopeless and its been working fine. mines a gen 1 40gb phat. is yours truly dead?



i get the ylod. i looked up videos on fixing it by baking it and adding new paste. looks like a big pain for something that probably wont work.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 30, 2013)

maybe thats more of a heatgun issue imo. but at this point what do you have to lose? besides I know you must be getting rusty with the job and the hot wife. You need to step it up.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 30, 2013)

Solaris17 said:


> maybe thats more of a heatgun issue imo. but at this point what do you have to lose? besides I know you must be getting rusty with the job and the hot wife. You need to step it up.



i dont have a heat gun. will a hair dryer work?


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 30, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> i dont have a heat gun. will a hair dryer work?



 unfortunetely no not hot enough. you need to push close to 600F a hair dryer doesnt have a narrow enough stream. their like $15 at HF though.

http://www.harborfreight.com/1500-watt-dual-temperature-heat-gun-572-1112-96289.html


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 25, 2014)

Easy Rhino said:


> My first gen ps3 has died  after almost 7 years of loyal service the ps3 passed away playing netflix.


 mine is still running

its also 1st gen! the 20GB version


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 25, 2014)

kid41212003 said:


> mine is still running
> 
> its also 1st gen! the 20GB version



I probably should have been more vigilante clearing out dust although I don't think that is what killed it. Anyway, I am considering a PS4 in the Summer.


----------



## KLiKzg (Jan 31, 2021)

Does your PS3 still work?
Use to own original one, until YLOD came. Couldn't got those savegames back.

But did bought s PS3 Slim for myself, which works just fine.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 3, 2021)

No, mine is long dead sadly. The PS4 I bought on release day still works great though!


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 17, 2021)

Second gen PS3 here (fat 80GB, no PS2 compatibility), works flawlessly and I've also repasted it and it has a SSD. Though I use it mostly as a blu-ray player.


----------



## hat (Mar 17, 2021)

I have a... 250GB? Slim PS3. I took it apart, cleaned and repasted it. I also drilled holes in the top cover where the fan is so it can easily get cool air. It was given to me because it didn't run worth a shit unless it had a house fan pointed at it and even then it wasn't reliable... now it works fine. I also upgraded the hard drive to a 1TB SSHD. I've got a custom firmware on it that allows me to install my PS1 games directly to the hard drive. Most PS2 games even work, although my PS2 works better for PS2 games, oddly enough. I can also install PS3 games directly.


----------



## s3thra (Mar 17, 2021)

Easy Rhino said:


> The PS4 I bought on release day still works great though!


Mine does too 


Chloe Price said:


> Second gen PS3 here (fat 80GB, no PS2 compatibility), works flawlessly and I've also repasted it and it has a SSD.


I have one of those. I had to replace the laser in the optical drive years ago which gave it a few more years of life. Sadly the second laser died and now I can't seem to find replacement parts for my exact model like I was able to a decade ago. So it sits on my shelf for now.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 17, 2021)

s3thra said:


> I have one of those. I had to replace the laser in the optical drive years ago which gave it a few more years of life. Sadly the second laser died and now I can't seem to find replacement parts for my exact model like I was able to a decade ago. So it sits on my shelf for now.


I got mine for free over three years ago and the previous owner said that he only ran Linux on it so I guess the laser has still many, many hours left to play movies and games.


----------



## s3thra (Mar 18, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> I got mine for free over three years ago and the previous owner said that he only ran Linux on it so I guess the laser has still many, many hours left to play movies and games.


Nice. I don't know if it's true or not, but I was told to avoid 'pausing' games to prologue the laser.


----------



## Lorec (Mar 18, 2021)

I have a Ps3 slim 320gb model.
I dumpster dove for it.
It belonged to a girl (judging from username) and came bundled with ni no kuni wrath of white witch 
There wasn't much game data on her account so I assume she saved the laser for me 
Found it in 2017, still works as a charm


----------



## s3thra (Mar 19, 2021)

Lorec said:


> I have a Ps3 slim 320gb model.
> I dumpster dove for it.
> It belonged to a girl (judging from username) and came bundled with ni no kuni wrath of white witch
> There wasn't much game data on her account so I assume she saved the laser for me
> Found it in 2017, still works as a charm


What a find! I can't believe someone would just throw one out like that. I'm glad you saved it


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 19, 2021)

s3thra said:


> What a find! I can't believe someone would just throw one out like that. I'm glad you saved it


Possibly stolen and dumped.


----------



## Lorec (Mar 20, 2021)

s3thra said:


> What a find! I can't believe someone would just throw one out like that. I'm glad you saved it


Local second hand shops were full of them, so they werent worth that much. 
It was in a pretty bad shape. I nurtured it back to health  

Playing Infamous recently, such a good game!


----------



## sam_86314 (Mar 20, 2021)

I have a PS3 Fat (no PS2 compatibility). We got it back in 2009 as a GameStop refurb. Currently has a 20GB Seagate drive from 2006 for some reason. It works fine after eleven years of use, with very heavy use for the first seven years. I used the crap out of it back in the day playing LBP 1 and 2 and Burnout Paradise, and my dad primarily played Final Fantasy 13, Skyrim (which I also played for a while before switching to playing it exclusively on PC in 2013), and PS1 games. It was our main media consumption device (in addition to our old Windows Media Center PC).

I don't really use it because RPCS3 exists (also my Xbox 360 seems to have killed all but one of the HDMI ports on my TV, and I'd rather have my HTPC on the single working port).

The rest of my family uses a Super Slim (with the drive we originally used in the Fat; 160GB I think?) that recently started having issues with 1080P output over HDMI.


----------



## Cheese_On_tsaot (Aug 16, 2021)

I own a fat 2nd gen 40GB PS3 with 480GB SSD in it.


----------



## seth1911 (Dec 19, 2021)

Ps3 Slim with an SSD

Before that i had the PAL 60GB PS3 Fat with Cardreader but it got after a few reflows an dead end ylod


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 19, 2021)

sam_86314 said:


> I have a PS3 Fat (no PS2 compatibility). We got it back in 2009 as a GameStop refurb. Currently has a 20GB Seagate drive from 2006 for some reason. It works fine after eleven years of use, with very heavy use for the first seven years. I used the crap out of it back in the day playing LBP 1 and 2 and Burnout Paradise, and my dad primarily played Final Fantasy 13, Skyrim (which I also played for a while before switching to playing it exclusively on PC in 2013), and PS1 games. It was our main media consumption device (in addition to our old Windows Media Center PC).
> 
> I don't really use it because RPCS3 exists (also my Xbox 360 seems to have killed all but one of the HDMI ports on my TV, and I'd rather have my HTPC on the single working port).
> 
> The rest of my family uses a Super Slim (with the drive we originally used in the Fat; 160GB I think?) that recently started having issues with 1080P output over HDMI.


Sucks that there's no PS2 compatibility as I have the fat 80GB model as well. Though I have a soft-modded PS2 with a 200GB drive next to it.

Giving the PS3 a proper cleaning from all the dust helped significantly with its noise level


----------

